# Wehebachtalsperre



## Frank S. (4. September 2003)

Hallo,
wer hat denn von euch Lust am Sonntag 07.09 oder 13.09 ein paar Runden an der Wehebachtalsperre und im Laufenburger Wald zu fahren.


----------



## IGGY (4. September 2003)

Schade! Werde sehr wahrscheinlich am Samstag in dieser ecke unterwegs sein! Nächstes mal gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. September 2003)

Ich wäre interessiert.

Kann aber im Moment noch nicht verbindlich zusagen, da ich eventuell wo anders hinfahre.

An welcher Uhrzeit hättest du denn gedacht? ...bitte nicht zu früh


----------



## Frank S. (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Ich wäre interessiert.
> 
> Kann aber im Moment noch nicht verbindlich zusagen, da ich eventuell wo anders hinfahre.
> ...



Ich dachte so an 11Uhr auf der Talsperrenmauer!


----------



## XCRacer (5. September 2003)

Du meinst unten auf dem Parkplatz?

11Uhr wäre OK. 

Kann dir aber erst morgen schreiben, ob ich dabei bin.


----------



## Frank S. (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Du meinst unten auf dem Parkplatz?
> 
> 11Uhr wäre OK.
> ...



Nein oben auf der Staumauer, vom Parkplatz aus dem Asphaltweg nach und dann bis zum Ende der Mauer dort gibt es so eine kleine Unterstellmöglichkeit mit der Geschichte des Stausees.


----------



## XCRacer (5. September 2003)

Ahja! Ich weiß wo du meinst!

Also dann vielleicht bis Sonntag.

Gruß René


----------



## XCRacer (6. September 2003)

Von mir aus geht das klar.

Wenn's nicht gerade Hunde und Katzen regnet, komme ich morgen um 11Uhr zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Frank S. (19. September 2003)

Die letzte Runde mit XCRacer war wirklich gut.

Also wer hat am 21.09 Zeit und Lust in der Gegend zu fahren?


----------



## XCRacer (19. September 2003)

ICH !

Wann? Wo?

Aber nicht zu schnell fahren. Habe morgen ein schweres Rennen auf der Nürburgring-Nordschleife 

Also! 11Uhr auf der Talsperrenmauer.


----------



## XCRacer (21. September 2003)

am 21.09.2003:

Nette MTB-Runde mit XCRacer und Frank S. bei supersonnigen Spätsommerwetter.

Treffpunkt war die Stauermauer der Wehebachtalsperre. Es ging dann über den Wanderweg (Thönbachweg) Richtung Kleinhau und weiter zum Krawutschketurm auf dem Burgberg bei Bergstein.

Hier haben wir erstmal die grandiose Aussicht genossen. Nach einer supergeilen Singletrailabfahrt hat XCRacer erstmal platt gefahren. Nach mehreren Flickversuchen ging's dann weiter nach Zerkall.

Durch's Kalltal nach Simonskall (2.Rast) und hinauf über Kalltalsperre zum Forsthaus Jägerhaus.

Von nun an nur noch über breite Waldautobahnen durch den Zweifaller Wald/Hürtgenwald zurück zur Talsperre.

Bemerkung: Da wir beide mit dem Rad angereist waren, stand noch eine längere Rückfahrt an. Ich müßte nach Eschweiler-Dürwiss. Frank hatte es etwas weiter. Er mußte nach Jülich-Kirchberg (*respekt*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (22. September 2003)

Na da war XCRacer schon wieder schneller als ich! 

Also, die Tour gestern war super, tolles Wetter, schöne Gegend.

Auf jeden Fall etwas, dass man wiederholen sollte!


----------



## Happy_User (22. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

da wären wir uns ja fast dies Wochenende  über die Reifen gefahren. Ich habe mich am Samstag durch die Eifel gekämpft. Bin grob dem Wanderweg 5a gefolgt. Gelegentlich verlassen mich dann doch die Wanderschilder. Auf dem Bike ist man halt schneller als zu fuß. ;-))) 
Macht Ihr öfter lange Touren durch die ichhaEifel? Bei Frank S. habe ich auf der Webseite gesehen, dass er ein GPS benutzt. Ich denke auch über die Anschaffung nach,da mich das Kartenlesen während der Fahrt nerft und ich nächstes Jahr durch, vielleicht auch über die Alpen will. Kann ich diese Geräte auch irgendwo testen, oder kaufe ich die Katze im Sack? Nur um zu merken, dass ich besser Karte, als GPS lesen kann,ist der Spass ja etwas teuer. 

Grüße

 Holger

PS: Eigentlich sollte die Grafik hier eingefügt sein  also verweise ich auf den Auftritt: http://www.holger-kuehn.com/Sport/radfahren/Touren/Wanderweg_5a_20030920.jpg


----------



## Frank S. (23. September 2003)

@Happy_User

Wir können gerne mal an einem der nächsten Sonntage eine Runde in der Eifel drehen. Vielleicht schließt sich XCRacer auch noch an.

Bei der Benutzung eines GPS Gerätes kann man auch nicht komplett auch Karten verzichten. Dazu braucht man auch noch einiges an Software zu Hause auf seinem PC, die nicht gerade billig ist um das Gerät auch sinnvoll einsetzen zu können. 
Dazu gibt es demnächst noch einiges auf meiner Homepage zu lesen.

Und wenn sonst jemand Lust hat eine Runde durch die Eifel zu drehen einfach mal melden.


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre zwar gewöhnlich Samstags mit einer Gruppe Simmerathern; wenn aber ein Treffen am 28.9. geplant ist, würde ich mich evtl. anschliessen !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Und nicht sooo schnell


----------



## Frank S. (23. September 2003)

@rpo35

Also geplant ist nichts, aber wir können ja jetzt einfach mal ein Treffen planen.


Also Sonntag 11 Uhr Wehebachtalsperre. Den Treffpunkt habe ich oben schon einmal beschrieben.

Ich trage das Treffen aber auch nochmal unter den Terminen ein.


----------



## gambo (23. September 2003)

bei gemütlicherem tempo würd ich auch mitfahren , hab aber zurzeit leider keine ahnung wo sich diese talsperre befindet .wie weit isses den von aachen bis dahin?meld mich im laufe der woche nochmal , ob ich wirklich zeit habe.

mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. September 2003)

28.9. passt mir! Bin wieder mit von der Partie.

@gambo:
Das Tempo ist für jedermann geeignet. Ist kein Zeitfahren

Von Aachen bis zur Wehebachtalsperre (bei Schevenhütte) ist's ein nettes Stückchen mit dem Bike zu fahren. Irgendwie über Breinig (hallo IGGY!) und Mausbach.

Mit dem PKW: A4 Abfahrt "Weissweiler" >> Langerwehe >> Stolberg/Schevenhütte (ca.20min)


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2003)

ok...bin dabei...wenn's keine Schweine regnet...


----------



## XCRacer (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *ok...bin dabei...wenn's keine Schweine regnet... *


 Super! Dann nehm ich die Digi-Cam mit und mache eine paar Copyright-freie Fotos


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2003)

XCRacer: hab gewusst das da was kommt... 

nehme meine cam auch mit...dann können wir copyright-frei pics austauschen...

Bei meinen Pics braucht niemand fragen...aber ich kann nicht sagen, wo sie herkommen...


----------



## IGGY (23. September 2003)

HI
Ich werde am Sonntag auch kommen! Kann sein das ich noch einen Kumpel mitbringe! Gambo!!!! Wenn du Lust hast dann komm bis zu mir( Kontra in Breinig gegen 10Uhr) dann fahren wir da zusammen hin mit dem Rad!


----------



## IGGY (23. September 2003)

Wo fahren wir denn hin?


----------



## [R]omk[A] (23. September 2003)

kann man dahin auch mit der bahn kommen?

wie lange soll die tour sein?


----------



## gambo (23. September 2003)

"Kontra in Breinig gegen 10Uhr" wo ist das denn?weit?

mathias


----------



## Happy_User (23. September 2003)

Na, da schliesse ich mich auch an. Treffen ist ja auf der Talsperre. Dürfte bei dem Zuspruch kaum zu übersehen sein. 

Zur Frage wohin: wie ist es mit Richtung Monschau? Printen essen? 

Ortszeit  	Fr, 26.09.  	Sa, 27.09.  	So, 28.09.
Tiefst-
Temperatur 	8°C 	14°C 	8°C
Höchst-
Temperatur 	24°C 	18°C 	14°C
Wetter 			
Wind
(Beaufort) 	SW  3 	NW  2 	W  2


Wenn wir wetteronline glauben, sieht das Wetter für den Rest der Woche ganz gut aus. 

Holger


----------



## rpo35 (23. September 2003)

Ich glaube, das wird 'ne nette Tour !... 

Hoffentlich kennt sich auch jemand aus...fahre nämlich meistens im Rurtal spazieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. September 2003)

Habe folgenden Deeskalationsverschlag:

An [R]omk[A]:
Wir (Frank S., XCRacer) treffen dich am Bahnhof in "Langerwehe" und fahren dann gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt. Die Fahrt zur Talsperre dauert ca.30-40min.

An gambo & IGGY:
Ihr könnt über Mausbach >> Süssendell >> Gottfriedskreuz fahren (siehe Karte).

Sollte euch die Anfahrt zu weit sein, können wir euch von der Talsperre aus entgegen kommen und fahren dann gemeinsam weiter. Hierzu wäre zB. der Radladen in Vicht (nahe der Kirche) ein guter Treff.


----------



## gambo (23. September 2003)

jo , wird bestimmt nen nettes ründchen . wieviel zeit habt ihr denn so für die runde eingeplant?sonst fahre ich direkt zur talsperre oder vorher zu iggy.

mathias


----------



## IGGY (24. September 2003)

Also!
Mir ist es echt egal wo wir uns treffen! Für Gambo währe es aber glaube ich besser wenn wir uns in Vicht an der Kirche treffen, da er ja von Aachen mit dem Rad kommt! Aber wie gesagt ich richte mich da nach Euch!
P.S.: Printen essen? Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## Happy_User (24. September 2003)

@IGGY

Herstellen tun die die Bäcker da. Soll die Region bekannt für sein.  
(Ich bin nur zugezogen)

Essen, passiert mir einmal im Jahr. Und auf jeden Fall nicht zu Weihnachten. Die letzten Monschauer Printen  sind schon ewig her.  

Über den gesunden Nährwert will ich lieber nicht nachdenken. Beim nächsten Marathon in den Rucksack packen. Da kannste dann die ganze Fahrt dran lutschen.


----------



## gugi (24. September 2003)

hm, 55km von mir aus bis dahin


----------



## Frank S. (24. September 2003)

Also ich habe hier nochmal die Daten der Runde die ich mit XCRacer gefahren bin:

ca. 5o km
ca. 750 hm

das sind nur die Daten der Runde ohne die Fahrt zur Wehebachtalsperre.

In der Grafik ist die Strecke (blau) die wir gefahren sind zu sehen.


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2003)

Wenn ich nicht an der Talsperre stehe, findet Ihr mich auch an der Kirche in Vicht...wann wäre das ca. ?... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## gambo (24. September 2003)

ich komm einfach mit auto am direkt auf den parkplatz
sollte das einfachste sein.
mathias


----------



## "TWIGGY" (24. September 2003)

Hallo Leute

Hab von Iggy gehört das sich da eine nette Gruppe gefunden hat und da wollte ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen auch mit dabei zu sein.Ist ja bestimmt mal ganz nett zusehen wer sich hinter den Texten  verbirgt über die ich hier so lese.

Ich denke ich werde mit Iggy zusammen mit dem Bike kommen der Treffpunkt ist mir auch egal komme vom Donnerberg wird wohl von der Anfahrt her so ziemlich alles das selbe sein.

Man sieht sich ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (24. September 2003)

Hallo Sparringspartner
Dann werden wir uns in Mausbach treffen wie immer und dann zusammen zur Talsperre radeln!
Bin auch mal gespannt wer sich hinter den Texten verbirgt!


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von "TWIGGY" _
> *Hab von Iggy gehört das sich da eine nette Gruppe...*



 wir könnten eigentlich ne eigene Renn-Serie ins Leben rufen... 

nicht falsch verstehen @Twiggy...je mehr kommen um so besser !
Ich freue mich schon...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2003)

ach ja...wäre schön, wenn alle die kommen sich auch für den Termin eintragen könnten...besser für die Übersicht...


----------



## Happy_User (24. September 2003)

Jo, alles Rentner auf Stahlbikes, die in die erste Kneipe zum Kuchenessen gehen, weil die Berge zu hart sind.   

Rennserie ist auch ein guter Vorschlag. ich bin am 3.10. in Langenberg zum Marathon. Gemütlich fahren und Spass haben. www.langenberg-marathon.de
Wenn noch jemand Lust hat an einer kleinen Schlammschlacht...


----------



## IGGY (24. September 2003)

Würde mich ja gerne eintragen, finde aber den Termin nicht!


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2003)

klicke auf alle termin...da findest du für 28.9 schevenhütte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (24. September 2003)

Okay danke! Habe mich eingetragen!


----------



## [R]omk[A] (25. September 2003)

wie schnell wollt ihr fahren? (durchschnitt)


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2003)

@[R]omk[a]

keine Panik; XCRacer und ich wollen Schnappschüsse machen und den Ball flach halten... 

Durchschnitt ist immer relativ und hängt stark von der Strecke und vom Höhenprofil ab.


----------



## Frank S. (25. September 2003)

Also, wie sieht das jetzt aus?

Treffen wir uns jetzt all um 11 Uhr auf der Staumauer, oder müssen wir davor oder danach noch jemanden einsammeln?

Bis jetzt habe sich 7 bei dem Termin eingetragen.

An [R]omk[A]:
Treffen wir uns jetzt in Langerwehe oder kommst du bis zur Talsperre.
Der Durchschnitt bei der letzten Tour lag bei ca. 20km/h.


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2003)

@Frank S.

ich komme zur Talsperre...


----------



## [R]omk[A] (25. September 2003)

ich weiss noch nicht ob ich das mit dem fahrrad hinkriege
ich melde mich samstag abend


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2003)

Bin gerade von meiner Abendrunde zurück und habe mal getestet, wie ich Sonntag am besten fahre...weil ich Strasse hasse, nehme ich den Nordwanderweg und habe dann am Treffpunkt schon ein paar tolle Trails hinter mir...*g*

Werde spätestens 9:45 in Roetgen starten müssen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## McPep (25. September 2003)

@rpo35:

Könnte ich mitfahren? Ich würd aus Aachen kommen und dann mit zur Wehebach fahren.

Würde als Treffpunkt Firebike vorschlagen (was anderes kenn ich in Roetgen nicht).

Uhrzeit: 09:30 - 09:45 ?
Argx, is das früh 

Gruss
Mc


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2003)

@McPep:

kein Problem...aber ist das nicht ein riesen Umweg für Dich ? Oder kommst mit dem Auto rauf bis Roetgen ?

Ansonsten natürlich gerne; Treffpunkt ist ok und 9:45 müssen wir wirklich los...gemütlich radeln is da schon nicht mehr drin.

Hör oder les ich nix mehr von dir...bin ich am Laden (Firebike)

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: http://www.rskeupen.be/ (Paar Infos zum letzten euregio Cup Rennen

Und noch was Eigenwerbung: http://www.ralph-patzel.de


----------



## Happy_User (27. September 2003)

@Franks
Ich komme mit dem Bike von Hoven und werde oben an der Staumauer um 11:00 an dem Betonunterstand stehen.

Bis morgen

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. September 2003)

Kann sein, das Frank und ich etwas später auf der Staumauer sind. Wir müßen noch jemanden am Bahnhof in Langerwehe abholen. 

Also nicht gleich in Panik geraten, wenn die Guides ein paar Minuten später eintreffen


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2003)

quasi angekündigte Verspätung... 

Kein Problem, ich komme mit McPep zusammen von Roetgen runter.

Bis morgen dann; hoffentlich hält das Wetter einigermassen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## [R]omk[A] (27. September 2003)

meine schaltung will es nicht mitmachen.  
ich muss zum fachgeschäft und das schaltauge richten.

leider kann ich nicht mit(ich beiss schon maine finger)

es wird bestimmt ne geile tour.

vielleicht treffen wir uns nächstes mal(hoffe ich).

viel spass


----------



## IGGY (27. September 2003)

Schade! Aber das wird ja bestimmt nicht die letzte Tour sein!


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2003)

@[R]omk[A]:

Das ist wirklich schade...aber beim nächsten mal bist Du dabei !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## gambo (28. September 2003)

hallo , wollte eigentlich auch kommen . bin aber gerade erst mit übler erkältung/grippe aufgewacht .hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet.bis nächsten sonntag bin ich die sache hoffentlich wieder los und ich kann in eupen mitfahren.

mathias


----------



## IGGY (28. September 2003)

Also dann bin ich ja mal der erste der was zur Tour schreibt!
Ich muß schon sagen das es mir sehr großen Spaß gemacht hat! War ne super nette Truppe und eine schöne Streckenführung( danke XCRacer), und die Verpflegung hat auch gereicht 
Bin mal sehr auf die Fotos gespannt!


----------



## Happy_User (28. September 2003)

Jo, war ne klasse Tour. Und wir sind dem Regen entkommen. Hier hat es gerade ganz kräftig geschüttet. Mal schauen, ob mein Rechner jetzt  das Höhenprofil mit hochläd.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2003)

Kann mich nur anschliessen; war sehr nett mit Euch...tolle Truppe !! Und mit dem Wetter hatten wir echt Glück... 

Ich versuche jetzt noch schnell die Bilder reinzustellen...sage Euch bescheid wenn's soweit ist.
Wer das eine oder andere in besserer Qualität möchte...einfach melden.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (28. September 2003)

Was soll ich denn da noch schreiben???

Also ich fand es auch supi (Wetter-Leute-Tour)und ich ziehe den Hut(Helm) vor der Leistung unserer weiblichen Begleitung bis auf naja ...... wir wollen ja nicht lästern )))


Das schreit nach Wiederholung,oder?


MfG Ingo "Twiggy"


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2003)

So Leute; die Pics sind online !
Schaut mal ob das geht: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3405&ppuser=13024

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2003)

und so sah das aus Roetgener Sicht aus:


----------



## IGGY (28. September 2003)

@ rpo35 
Schöne Foto´s


----------



## rpo35 (28. September 2003)

Danke @Iggy...und ohne copyrights... 
Und wie gesagt: Wenn jemand ein Original braucht; bitte melden !


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2003)

War eine klasse Tour!
Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Jungs und Mädels! Ihr seid mir sehr sympatisch.
Sowas *muß* wiederholt werden.

Super Fotos von Ralph [rpo36] 
Hier meine Favoritenfotos:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (28. September 2003)

Auf jeden Fall. Können das nächste Mal ja nach Simonskall runter fahren. Da gibt das auch klasse Abfahrten und viele Gaststätten. Letztere kenne ich nur von draussen, sehen aber sehr gemütlich aus Haben sogar Fahrradständer für breite Reifen.
Da richt das Wasser nicht so nach Tod ;-)))

Bis die Tage

 Holger

PS:
Für alle die Ihren Puls flach bekommen wollen:

Ausdauertrainer Mountainbiking
K.Hottenrott / M. Zülch
rororo
8,90 ¤ (auch bei Amazon)


----------



## Frank S. (29. September 2003)

Also ich habe meine Fotos auch endlich online, es gibt aber irgendwie Probleme mit der Verfügbarkeit.

Die Adress ist http://mtb.franksuxdorf.de

Wer gerne ein Bild in voller Auflösung hätte, kann mir eine mail schreiben.


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Super Fotos von Ralph [rpo36]
> *



@XCRacer:

mach mich nicht älter als ich bin...(rpo35)
aber halb so wild; das "o" steht für "over"...


----------



## Frank S. (29. September 2003)

Hier sind noch mal die Daten vom Sonntag.
Die Angaben sind gemessen vom/bis Bahnhof Langerwehe

 ca. 58 km
 ca. 930hm

Es gab zwar einige kleine Stürze und zu wenig zu essen aber es hat einen riesigen Spaß gemacht


----------



## Racegirl (29. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

da gibt es ja nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen, außer das ich auch dafür bin so etwas in jedem Fall zu wiederholen! Das ich riesigen Spaß hatte konnte mir glaube ich jeder ansehen und ich war natürlich sehr froh, daß Ihr reichlich zu essen onBike hattet.  Nochmal spezial thanks für den Abhol- und Bringservice    ,da fährt man doch gerne mal etwas weiter, vor allem wenn man dann so nette Leute und so tolle Strecken kennenlernt. Wie schon erwähnt, könnte ich nächsten Sonntag wieder mit dabei sein, also meldet Euch, wenn Ihr was vorhabt.

LG

Simone


----------



## Happy_User (29. September 2003)

@Franks

Hallo Frank,

gerade noch einmal eine Frage zu Garmin: 
Kann die Software auch mit Wanderkarten arbeiten, die ich einscanne und dann übertrage?

Übrigens, Deine Webseite will noch nicht :-((


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2003)

Stürze !? Habe ich garnicht mitbekommen !
Hat sich hoffentlich niemand ernsthaft verletzt ?

Wäre schon, wenn sich McPep mal melden würde; war zum Schluß total fertig und ich war froh, das ich ihn noch bis Roetgen gekriegt habe. Von da aus ist er (hoffe ich) mit dem Bus nach Aachen. Knappe 90km waren doch etwas zuviel des guten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> *... Wie schon erwähnt, könnte ich nächsten Sonntag wieder mit dabei sein, also meldet Euch, wenn Ihr was vorhabt.
> 
> *



@Racegirl
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall am Sonntag wieder.

Wer kommt denn sonst noch mit?


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2003)

@FrankS:

bin nicht dabei; am 5.10. ist doch das letzte Rennen im Euregio-Cup in Eupen.
Selbst wenn ich selber nicht starten möchte oder kann, muß ich zumindest mit meiner Tochter hin; sie startet bei den Kids.

XCRacer und Gambo wollen dort auch starten (nicht bei den Kids)...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (29. September 2003)

Hallo 

Hier ist noch ein Link zu den Fotos vom Sonntag

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3410&ppuser=91&password=&page=

Der andere Link funktioniert leider nicht immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2003)

Ist eigentlich schon jemandem aufgefallen, das in meiner Galerie viele Bilder den selben Namen tragen ? Das scheint immer dann zu passieren, wenn man mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig uploaded...is wol'n Bug...denke ich...


----------



## IGGY (29. September 2003)

Ich werde bestimmt kommen! 
Gestürtzt? ICH aua


----------



## McPep (29. September 2003)

Hoi,

tja, ist ja alles schon gesagt worden: war bombig die Tour (im warsten Sinne des Worts *grins* ).



> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Wäre schon, wenn sich McPep mal melden würde; war zum Schluß total fertig und ich war froh, das ich ihn noch bis Roetgen gekriegt habe. Von da aus ist er (hoffe ich) mit dem Bus nach Aachen. Knappe 90km waren doch etwas zuviel des guten.
> ...



Jup,
ich bin mi'm Bus zurück. Fertig ist gar kein Ausdruck.
Obwohl ich, nachdem ich meinen Kühlschrank geplündert hatte, wieder grade laufen konnte.

Nochmal vielen Dank an Ralph, das er mich noch nach Lamersdorf hochgezogen hat. Alleien hät ich mir wohl n' Taxi gerufen. Ich hät' mir auf der Anfahrt die Himmelsleiter nicht geben sollen :-(
Tja, hät ich den Rückweg noch geschafft wären die Hundert voll gewesen, so warens "nur":
Strecke: 98,2 km
Höhenmeter: 1475m

Axo, wenn's geht stell doch einer mal die GPS Trackdaten hier rein. Wenn's geht als NMEA logs oder Fugawi-track/route. thx

Gruss
MArc

PS:
Ob ich nächsten Sonntag mitfahre weiss ich noch nicht; ich würde zwar gerne, aber ich muss mir erstmal eine schonendere Anfahrt überlegen, oder n' halbes Schwein auf Toast mitnehmen


----------



## gambo (29. September 2003)

ich bin auf jeden fall sonntag anwesend .übelster dauerregen natürlich ausgenommen .

mathias


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *ich bin auf jeden fall sonntag anwesend .übelster dauerregen natürlich ausgenommen .
> 
> mathias *



Wo denn @Gambo, Wehebachtalsperre oder Eupen ? Dachte, wir sehen Dich beim Rennen !?

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: McPep: Schön, das es Dir gut geht !! Hatte echt ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich Dich morgens schon so über Stock und Stein gescheucht habe...;-(


----------



## Happy_User (29. September 2003)

Also, wer da meint wir hatten am Wochenende Stürze oder so ...
der soll sich doch einfach mal den Link ansehen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=12933&password=&sort=1&cat=997&page=1


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2003)

oje...habe mir eben Kranked V reingezogen...der muß da 'ne Hauptrolle gehabt haben...


----------



## XCRacer (29. September 2003)

Habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen, einen Bericht auf meiner Webseite zu verfassen:
http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/touren-sep03-mtb-ibc-wehebach.htm


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2003)

das hat unser Guide fein gemacht, drum wird er auch nicht ausgelacht 

Nee im Ernst: ich denke, wir fühlen uns alle geehrt, auf Deiner fantastischen Seite einen kleinen Platz eingenommen zu haben...*g*

Und das mit den Bildrechten konntest Du Dir nicht nehmen lassen wie !?... 

Grüsse und viel Glück in Eupen !
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (30. September 2003)

ich wollte eigentlich nach eupen .ist ja das letzte rennen für diese saison .hoffe das klappt ma

mathias


----------



## rpo35 (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von McPep _
> *Nochmal vielen Dank an Ralph, das er mich noch nach Lamersdorf hochgezogen hat. Alleien hät ich mir wohl n' Taxi gerufen.*



Ist doch Ehrensache Marc; hätte dich auch noch gerne nach Aachen gebracht; dazu fehlte mir leider am Ende die Zeit. Wenigstens ist das mit dem Bus nicht so teuer geworden.
Übrigens wäre das eine Alternative für das nächste Mal...mit dem Bus nach Roetgen oder Stolberg.

Grüsse und bis bald
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo
Wer hat denn am Sonntag Lust auf eine Schlamschlacht?

Treffpunkt wie letzten Sonntag, 11 Uhr Staumauer.


----------



## IGGY (2. Oktober 2003)

HI
Zu 70% bin ich dabei! Werde am Samstag hier nochmal posten ob ich dabei bin!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (2. Oktober 2003)

@ Frank S

Also wenn es nicht regnet wie Sau dann werden Iggy und meiner einer wohl mitfahren.Hast du denn schon was geplannt wohin es diesmal gehen soll?


----------



## Frank S. (2. Oktober 2003)

@Twiggy 
Nein es ist noch nichts geplant.

Vielleicht nur um die Wehebachtalsperre und in den Laufenburgerwald.

Aber wir können ja dann am Sonntag nochmal darüber reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racegirl (2. Oktober 2003)

@frank

wenn wir wirklich Schlammschlacht machen, kann ich dann mit dem Auto vorher zu Dir kommen, nachher kurz mein Bike duschen und mir trockene Klamotten anziehen? Dann wäre ich wohl auch mit von der Partie. Nur kalt und mit nassen Klamotten in den Zug das werde ich mir wohl nicht geben. Aber vielleicht breche ich mir auch morgen schon das Schlüsselbein, oder hole mir eine Lungenentzündung. Ich würde mich dann auch Samstag nochmal melden. 

CU


----------



## Frank S. (3. Oktober 2003)

@Racegirl
Sollte kein Problem sein! Wenn du dich am Samstag meldest und mitfährst kann ich dir dann noch eine Wegbeschreibung geben.


----------



## Frank S. (4. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe mir leider am Freitag bei meiner Tour durch den Laufenburger Wald eine Erkältung eingefangen.   
Deshalb muß ich für Sonntag absagen, Sorry.

Vielleicht können wir aber nächsten Sonntag noch einmal eine Tour machen.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (4. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Frank

Das ist ja nicht so doll  .
Dann kuriere dich mal schön aus und vieleicht bis nächsten Sonntag 

@ xc racer  

Viel Glück morgen beim Rennen ich hoffe ihr habt gutes Wetter


----------



## Racegirl (4. Oktober 2003)

Hi Frank,

schade, daß das morgen nichts wird! Hatte mich schon voll geistig auf Schlammcatchen mit Euch eingestellt, vor allem, weil ich doch sowieso alleine zu Hause bin!

Na dann wünsche ich Dir mal gute Besserung und Rene plant glaube ich was größeres für nächsten Samstag. Das käme für mich wahrscheinlich auch in Betracht.

LG

Simone


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von "TWIGGY" _
> *@ xc racer
> 
> Viel Glück morgen beim Rennen ich hoffe ihr habt gutes Wetter *



hm...ich bin die Strecke gestern noch mit 'nem Freund abgefahren; da war noch alles sehr gut fahrbar und recht trocken. Nach dem Regen gestern, letzte Nacht und heute wird's wohl 'ne riesen Sauerei... 

Bis die Tage
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (4. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die Glück- und Schönwetterwünsche.

Ich hoffe jedoch, das es naß und schlammig wird. Um so schwieriger die Bedingungen, um besser fühle ich mich.

Die Blankenheim-Langerwehe-Tour ist nicht fest an das nächste WE gebunden. Ich wollte eine halbwegs stabile Wetterlage abwarten.

Ich wollte sowiso am nächsten So (12.10.) zur *Randonee in Aubel *fahren.

Start: Hall Omnisports 8.30-12.30Uhr
Länge(n): 8,5 + 15 + 25 + 35 + *45km*


----------



## gambo (4. Oktober 2003)

ow genau is die strecke in eupen eigentlich?wie lange brauch ich denn von aachen mim auto darüber?


mathias


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Ich hoffe jedoch, das es naß und schlammig wird. Um so schwieriger die Bedingungen, um besser fühle ich mich.
> *



da ich die Strecke sehr gut kenne, sehe ich das genauso.

Bis morgen dann
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2003)

@gampo:

Du mußt zur Talsperre in Eupen; oben am Turm bzw. Parkplatz spielt sich alles ab. Start ist dann von ganz unten, um das Feld zu ziehen.

Von Aachen ca. 30 min. mit dem Auto einplanen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McPep (4. Oktober 2003)

Hoi.

An alle die Morgen in Eupen starten:

Viel Glück, keine Pannen und gute Plätze.

Gruss
MArc


----------



## gambo (4. Oktober 2003)

was wisst ihr eigentlich so über die strecke in eupen?ist die hart?viel singletrail oder eher so ne rennradstrecke?könnte übelst kalt werden .

mathias


----------



## IGGY (4. Oktober 2003)

HI
Also Twiggy und meine Wenigkeit, und vieleicht Twiggy´s Bruder fahren Morgen auf alle Fälle eine Runde! Wetter soll ja trocken sein laut Wetterbericht! Wir werden um 11 Uhr an der Talsperre sein! Wer ja noch mitfahren möchte kann sich gerne anschließen!
@ Racegirl: Du kannst auch gerne bei  mir danach duschen wenn du willst! Meine Frau hat nichts dagegen


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2003)

@gambo:

am besten rechtzeitig kommen und vor dem start eine runde drehen !...die runde ist sehr schnell...wenig wirklich steile berge...2 etwas anspruchsvollere abfahrten mit wurzelpassagen...

Ich persönlich sehe hier 2 stellen, an denen einige, die die strecke nicht kennen, sich ablegen könnten.

Bis morgen
Ralph


----------



## gambo (5. Oktober 2003)

""vor dem start eine runde drehen " , dann bin ich ja vorm start schon komplett erschöpft.

nur mal so nebenbei , fahre schwarzes univega ,orangen met helm und komme ziemlich spät ins ziel . falls wir uns nicht treffen sollten.


mathias


----------



## gambo (5. Oktober 2003)

t´schuldigung , das ich schon wieder nicht erscheine und das diesmal auch nicht ankündig .hoffe ihr hatte eueren spass.
hoffe irgendwann treff ich euch mal

mathias


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi zusammen,

tja; das war die Saison 2003 (meine erste...*g*); das letzte Rennen in Eupen war für mich persönlich ok.
Wie war's bei Dir XCRacer ? Habe Dich nach dem Rennen leider nicht gesehen.

Nun hoffe ich, das wir uns bei einigermassenem Wetter nochmal mit vielen Leuten aus dem Forum hier treffen können !

Bis die Tage
Der alte Sack Ralph...


----------



## McPep (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi Ralph,

das Rennen war klasse.

Rene hab ich auch nicht entdecken können... Aber ich hab Euch eh nur an den Firebikklamotten erkannt.

Bei dem Dreck hab ich die Gesichter eh nicht erkannt 

Hab aber nur bis zur letzen Runde zugeschaut, ich musste noch vor dem Regen weg. Euch muss doch schweine kalt gewesen sein?

Wie kommt man eigendlich an Startnummer "1"? *grins*

Grüsse
MArc


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von McPep _
> *Euch muss doch schweine kal gewesen sein?
> 
> Wie kommt man eigendlich an Startnummer "1"? *grins*
> *



1. Kalt ?...habe bei einem Rennen noch nie gefroren...oder sah ich so aus ?
2. Wie war das mit dem Vogel und dem Wurm ?...*g*...nee, Spass bei Seite; meine Tochter startet bei den "Firebike" Kids. Deshalb bin ich so früh bei den Rennen...;-)

Wo hast Du denn gestanden ? Hab Dich nicht gesehen. Und Regen ? Hat's zum Schluss noch geregnet ?...

Grüsse und bis bald
Ralph

schaut nochmal rein...Ergebnisse Eupen sind on...und über Einträge im Gästebuch würde ich mich sehr freuen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McPep (6. Oktober 2003)

> Original geschrieben von rpo35
> 
> 1. Kalt ?...habe bei einem Rennen noch nie gefroren...oder sah ich so aus ?



Hehe, dafür hab ich mir beim zuschauen den Ar*** abgefrohren.
Das sah eigendlich, im Vergleich zu den anderen Gesichtern, zu entspannt aus; nicht alles gegeben? *grins*



> Wo hast Du denn gestanden ? Hab Dich nicht gesehen. Und Regen ? Hat's zum Schluss noch geregnet ?...



Hab rechts im Zieleinlauf gestanden; ca. 5m vor Eurem Fahrerlager. Aber Du hast immer entweder mit dem Typ mit dem Rotwild-Hardtail von Euch gesprochen (der mit den Krämpfen), oder warst auf anderweitig abgelenkt 

Die Strecke musste mir mal bei Gelegenheit zeigen, ich glaub ich muss mir sowas auch mal geben; hab ich doch glatt im Feld zwei Leutz gesehen mit meiner Statur und meiner Kondi (dem speed nach, den die drauf hatten 

Hatte eh das Gefühl das Ihr 10% des Starterfeldes ausmacht.

Gruss
MArc


----------



## XCRacer (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von McPep _
> *
> 
> Hatte eh das Gefühl das Ihr 10% des Starterfeldes ausmacht.
> ...



Ja die Firebiker, die sind schon ne Seuche  

@Ralph
Ich hätte dich theoretisch einmal überrundet haben müßen. Aber bei den vielen F-Trikots verliert man schon mal die Übersicht 

Das Rennen lief für mich ganz gut. Resultate gibt's ja bei www.chronorace.be . Bin jetzt in der Gesamtwertung des Cups dritter meiner Klasse. D.h. ich muß ende Oktober zur Siegerehrung  

Bin unmittelbar nach dem Rennen abgehauen. Ich wollte noch 2-3Stündchen trainieren! ...war nur ein Scherz  Hatte Angst mir eine Erkältung einzufangen.

Hatte den Eindruck, in Eupen stand ein "Profifotograf". Weiß jemand etwas darüber?


----------



## Happy_User (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

würde mich der Streckenbesichtigung von McPep gerne mal anschliessen. Würde mich auch reizen. Gerade um etwas mehr Bikekondition zu bekommen. Ist schon etwas öde die Marathonveranstaltungen alleine abzustrampeln. Irgendwie bekennen sich immer X-Leute im Vorfeld die mitfahren wollen, und plötzlich ist die Veranstaltung da und keiner kommt mit. 
Bin auch immer wieder überrascht, wie die Zeit vergeht. ;-)
Über wie viel Kilometer geht denn so ein Race?

Andere Frage: Wir haben ja das letzte Mal ein Gruppenfoto gemacht. Können wir das mit den Onlinenamen beschriften? Ich tue mir doch etwas schwer, die Namen den Gesichtern zuzuordnen. Wie seht Ihr das?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Frank S. (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe das Foto mit den Onlinenamen beschriftet, ich hoffe die Namen Stimmen alle.

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=13492

http://mtb.franksuxdorf.de


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *
> 
> @Ralph
> ...



Muß Dich enttäuschen @XCRacer; um mich zu überrunden, hättest Du noch ca. 4 min schneller sein müssen... 

Die Bilder wurden im Restaurant direkt nach dem Rennen verkauft zum Sonderpreis von 5  !! pro Bild. Bin derzeit in Berlin, kann Dir aber am Freitag gerne die Adresse durchgeben. Keine Ahnung, ob Du die Bilder noch erhaschen kannst.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Hallo,
> 
> würde mich der Streckenbesichtigung von McPep gerne mal anschliessen. Über wie viel Kilometer geht denn so ein Race?
> *



Hi,

ich sage rechtzeitig bescheid, wenn ich die Runde nochmal fahre. Die CC-Rennen gehen in der Regel über 36-42 km.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racegirl (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

schön, daß Ihr offensichtlich alle alles gut überstanden habt! Wenn was angesagt ist, ich will auch mit. Muß nur danach irgendwo mich und mein Bike duschen. XC-Racer macht demnächst bei mir eine Geländebesichtigung. Ich finde es ist ein recht netter Bike-Spielplatz!

Wenn er das Gelände für tauglich erklärt, müßt Ihr alle mal für ein privates Fahrtechniktraining vorbeikommen. Wenn Ihr Fahrgemeinschaften macht, ist das ja keine große Sache. Ich backe dann auch Kuchen  

Wer sich am öftesten über den Lenker überschlägt bekommt das größte Stück. Mein Rekord von Sonntag steht im Moment bei 6x 

Hoffe, daß XC-Racer das von mir ausgekundete Gelände für die Wehebachtalsperrenbiker für gut genug befindet und ich Euch demnächst hoffentlich vollzählig in Köln begrüßen kann.

Bis bald

Racegirl

P. S. Coole Sache mit den Online-Namen am Foto!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Oktober 2003)

Für alle:

In *Aubel (Belgien) *findet am *12.10.2003* eine Randonee* mit den Distanzen 8,5 15 25 35 oder *45km* statt.

Treff: Hall Omnisports
Info: Telefon 0032-87-586989

*Start: 8.30 - 12.30Uhr*

Ich fahre mit Frank S. und ein paar Biker aus Heinsberg dort hin. IGGY wollte auch kommen. Wenn ich die genaue Uhrzeit von den HS-Bikern erfahre, könnten wir uns doch am Start in Aubel treffen und ein lockeres Ründchen drehen.







*= Randonees sind organisierte und ausgeschilderte Touren ohne Zeitnahme. Gestartet wird idR. in einem Startfenster von ca.2Std. Es wird ein geringes Startgeld erhoben, in der Verpflegung auf der Strecke enthalten ist. Vergleichbar mit einer CTF in Deutschland.


----------



## Happy_User (7. Oktober 2003)

So ein sch.... Bin am Sonntag in Unna zum Helweglauf. Na ja, Belgien läuft mir nicht weg. Werde sehen, dass ich nach meinem Marathon auch wieder Sonntags kräftig biken kann.


----------



## jesusjones (7. Oktober 2003)

wo gibts nochmal eine Auflistung aller Randonees?


----------



## gambo (7. Oktober 2003)

nábend lutz , du weißt das diese dinger aktiv mit radfahren zutun haben? 

´guckste mal hier: http://www.gileppe.be.tf/ sind die i n der näheren umgebung.

oder hier http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/MTB-Termine.html

meld dich , wenn de mal fährst


mathias


----------



## McPep (9. Oktober 2003)

Tach Zusammen,

würde gerne mit nach Aubel kommen, aber mir fehlt das passende Gefährt zur Anreise, will sagen ich suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Aachen aus.

Mit dem Rad will ich nicht hin, das ist letzes mal schon fast in die Hose gegangen *grins*.

Also falls folgende zwei Dinge zutreffen:
a) Du hast noch Platz für ein bike und eien Fahrer
b) Du hast Lust mich mitzunehmen,
dann bitte Bescheid sagen.

Ansonsten werd ich wohl die Wehbachtalsperre und/oder Eupener Talsperre unsicher machen.

Gruss
MArc


----------



## rpo35 (9. Oktober 2003)

Also nach Aubel habe ich keine Lust. Wenn aber jemand Lust hat von Roetgen aus zu starten und unter anderem die CC-Strecke von Eupen kennen zu lernen...

Entweder Samstag oder Sonntag 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Roetgen...anschliessende Bikewäsche und evtl. mehr ist kein Problem. 

Bei Interesse melden !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## McPep (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *... von Roetgen aus zu starten und unter anderem die CC-Strecke von Eupen kennen zu lernen...
> 
> Entweder Samstag oder Sonntag 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Roetgen...
> ...



Meld!

Hoi Ralph,

das hört sich doch nach einem Plan an.
Schlage den Sa als Termin vor.
11:00 am Bahnhof is ok (das ist hinter der Raerener Strasse rechts (Mühlenstrasse?), hinter der Bahnschranke, wenn ich von der B258 komme?).
Reise dann wieder per bike an.

Gruss
MArc


----------



## Frank S. (10. Oktober 2003)

Schade, 
ich habe am Samstag keine Zeit und am Sonntag fahre ich mit XCRacer und Racegirl nach Aubel.

Das mit der CC-Strecke in Eupen müssen wir dann aber noch mal wiederholen!!

Also viel Spaß am Samstag


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2003)

@McPep:

ok, Samstag 11:00 Uhr ist gebongt.

Über die B258 nach Roetgen; der Bahnhof ist hinter der 1. Kurve (bei Knauf) direkt am unbeschrankten Bahnübergang LINKS; da kann man auch Autos abstellen.

Ich trage mal 'nen Termin ein.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2003)

so, Termin findet ihr hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=926

Wäre schön, wenn sich ausser McPep noch mehr Leute einfinden !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Racegirl (10. Oktober 2003)

@FrankS

Muß Dich leider enttäuschen! 05.30 Uhr an einem Sonntag ist wirklich zu kraß  

@all

Soll ich das als Ablehnung verstehen, daß niemand auf meine indirekte Einladung reagiert hat? Ich kann wirklich gut Kuchen backen! 

@rpo35

Du hast eMail von mir w/Samstag! Hoffe, daß wir das hinbekommen. Hat jemand die Wettervorhersage?


----------



## McPep (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> *...
> @all
> Soll ich das als Ablehnung verstehen, daß niemand auf meine indirekte Einladung reagiert hat? Ich kann wirklich gut Kuchen backen!
> *



Essen? Kuchen? Da muss mich was verpasst haben ;-)



> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> *
> @rpo35
> Du hast eMail von mir w/Samstag! Hoffe, daß wir das hinbekommen. Hat jemand die Wettervorhersage? *



Am Samstag kommt die Sonne im Tagesverlauf langsam besser gegen die Wolkenfelder durch und es bleibt meist trocken. Dazu erreichen die Höchstwerte bis zum Nachmittag 16 bis 17 Grad. Schwacher bis mäßiger westlicher Wind.

Wird also bestes bike-Wetter!

Bis Morgen
Gruss
MArc


----------



## Racegirl (10. Oktober 2003)

@McPep

Schau mal einige Beiträge weiter vorher! Scheinen die anderen aber auch nicht gelesen zu haben Keiner mag mich!!!

Nehmt Ihr mich denn morgen mit? Ralph hat sich noch nicht gemeldet ich brauche noch eine Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute

Nun ich würde auch gerne nach Aubel fahren, bin im Moment noch ein wenig krank - aber auf dem Weg der Besserung ;o) werde morgen mal sehen wie es ist und mich dann nochmal melden.

@ Iggy

Wie siehts bei dir aus wolltest du auch mit?Können  ja deinen Träger nehmen wenn du mit willst und kannst .


@racegirl

Bring doch mal ein Stück Kuchen mit nach Aubel  dann haben wir schon einmal einen Vorgeschmack auf das was uns erwartet wenn wir mal zu dir kommen ))))


----------



## McPep (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> *
> @McPep
> Schau mal einige Beiträge weiter vorher! Scheinen die anderen aber auch nicht gelesen zu haben Keiner mag mich!!!
> *



Doch, hab ich gelesen, aber die 6 Überschläge haben mich dann doch etwas irritiert. Dat is nich so mein Teil.

Freilich mögen wir Dich 

Aber meine Knochen mag ich lieber 



> *
> Nehmt Ihr mich denn morgen mit? Ralph hat sich noch nicht gemeldet ich brauche noch eine Wegbeschreibung. *



--
Ich schick Dir gleich noch ne' Wegbeschreibung (wenn ich aus der Uni zurück bin).
--
PS: Is was später geworden; aber Raplh hat die Beschreibung ja schon geschickt, oder?

cu tomorrow
Gruss
MArc


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2003)

Keine Panik,

hab alles gelesen...Wegbeschreibung ist auch raus.
War nach der Arbeit noch kurz im Bikeladen und hier die Bude voller Kids.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (10. Oktober 2003)

Sorry Leute
Würde ja gerne mitkommen aber meine Frau hat was vor und ich bin bei dem kleinen!
Nächstes mal wieder!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen

werde morgen nicht mitfahren können bin immer noch nicht fit dafür   werde morgen nur eine kleine Runde hier mit Iggy fahren.
Beim nächsten mal sind wir dann bestimmt mit dabei  dann viel Spass morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2003)

@Racegirl @McPep

die Bilder sind online...jetzt, wo alles fertig ist weiss ich, das man die Bilder scheinbar "rückwärts" uploaden, damit sie in der richtigen Reihenfolge in der Galerie stehen.
Jetzt bleibt das so... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3432&ppuser=13024


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2003)

Ach ja...für alle, die morgen nach Aubel fahren:
Viel SPASS !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## McPep (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi Zusammen,

tja, Zusammenfassung:

Ist eine sehr schöne Strecke in Eupen gewesen. Ok vielleicht mit weniger Schlamm noch schöner  

@Racegirl:
Hoffe Dir gehts wieder besser?!!!

@rpo35:
Besten Dank für den Tourguide und Bier 

Durchweg gelungene Tour.

Für die Aubeltruppe:
Viel Spass.

Gruss
MArc


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2003)

Dabei waren:
Frank S.
Reigi
XCRacer

Los ging's in aller Hergottsfrüh im belgischen Aubel. Ich muß sagen, das die Jungs und Mädels aus Aubel eine äußerst anspruchvolle Randonee zusammengestellt haben.

Knackige Anstiege wechselten sich mit haarigen Abfahrten, in denen sich klobige Steinklumpen todesmutig vor uns Mountainbiker in den Weg stellten. Das klebrig-pampige Geläuf hinderte uns so manches mal erfolgreich an's weiterkommen.

So war es kein Wunder, das die scheinbar lächerlichen 47km zu einem mehr als dreistündigen Kampf gegen die topographischen Herausforderungen der Provinz Lüttich entwickelten.

Das Wetter meinte es gut mit uns. Anfangs ziemlich kalt, konnte uns die Oktobersonne doch nach wenigen Kilometern mit einer angenehmen Wärme verwöhnen. Die Aussicht auf die vielen Senken mit dörflicher Landschaft war grandios.

Vier Verpflegungen (Ravitaillements) mit Wasser, Xenofit, Waffeln, Kekse, Kuchen und Äpfel ließen kaum Wünsche offen. Mit Bike-Wash, Duschen und das alles für schlappe 3,50Euro ! Da gibt man doch gerne zum "Nachtisch" 2Euro für die obligatorische Renn(Brat)wurst vom Grill 

Fazit: Wir waren alle drei kollektiv platt!


----------



## IGGY (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo
Freut mich zu lesen das die Rundfahrt toll war! Wir zwei Kranken ( Twiggy und Ich) haben uns Heute auch mal durch den Wald gequält! Nächstes mal sind wir ganz bestimmt dabei! Ich denke mal wenn wir Heute mitgefahren währen, hätten wir erst recht aus dem letzten loch gepfiffen!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

9 downloads; frag mich, wer die Zunge von meiner Tochter so toll findet... http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=13791&password=&sort=1&cat=3432&page=1

@XCRacer: hast Du bei Photosynthese etwas erreicht und habt ihr in Aubel keine Bilder gemacht ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. Oktober 2003)

Ich muß gestehen, das ich mich um die Bilder von Photosynthese nicht weiter bemüht habe. Habe von dieser Saison ein paar schöne Bilder, ich glaube die reichen mir.

Habe keine Kamera mit nach Aubel genommen. Dachte nicht, das es sich lohnen würde. War ein Fehler


----------



## Happy_User (13. Oktober 2003)

> Vier Verpflegungen (Ravitaillements) mit Wasser, Xenofit, Waffeln, Kekse, Kuchen und Äpfel ließen kaum Wünsche offen. Mit Bike-Wash, Duschen und das alles für schlappe 3,50Euro ! Da gibt man doch gerne zum "Nachtisch" 2Euro für die obligatorische Renn(Brat)wurst vom Grill



Wie schaffen die solche Preise in Belgien? Haben die da keine Mehrwertsteuer? Vielleicht sollten sich da unsere Veranstalter mal eine kleine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Frank S. (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> ...
> Fazit: Wir waren alle drei kollektiv platt!




Und ich bin immer noch nicht fit!
Ich habe den ganzen Sonntag auf dem Sofa verbracht.

Aber es war super und beim nächstem mal bin ich wieder mit dabei!

Und jetz noch eine Frage: wer hat denn von euch am Sonntag Zeit?
Geplant ist eine lockere Runde um die Wehebachtalsperre und den Laufenburger Wald. Ich bin aber auch für andere Unternehmungen zu haben.


----------



## reigi (13. Oktober 2003)

So, wenn meine beiden Mitfahrer schon mal Ihre Eindrücke geschildert haben, möchte ich mich als letzter der 3 Biker auch noch mal anschließen. 

Ich kann eigentlich nur bestätigen, dass es ein Klasse Sonntag war. Alles hat gestimmt. Die Strecke, das Wetter, die Verpflegung und vor allem die Mitbiker. Hallo Frank, du lebst ja noch   

Von den Sonntags-Eindrücken kann man wirklich (mindestens) eine Woche zehren. Es war nicht nur konditionell, sondern auch stellenweise fahrtechnisch eine Herausforderung. Was die Randonees betrifft, war ich eine Zeitlang auch der Meinung, das das doch eigentlich nur etwas für Opas ist. Nach meinen ersten Teilnahmen habe ich meine Meinung aber gründlich revidieren müssen. Ich glaube, meine Mitbiker waren wohl auch vor der Runde etwas anderer Meinung. 

Fazit: Ein super Sonntag, ziemlich kaputt, aber zufrieden. Weitere Termine findet ich unter: www.MTB-Heinsberg.de/MTB-Termine.html

Man sieht sich!


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank S. _
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Ich hätte Lust!


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2003)

@Racegirl @McPep:

hier noch das Profil von letzem Samstag. Diesen Samstag werde ich nochmal 'ne Runde mit ein paar Jungs aus Simmerath drehen...die glauben sonst, ich bin schon tot...*g*

Grüsse und bis bald
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe für Sonntag einen Termin eingetragen.
Zeit und Treffpunkt wie beim letzten mal.

11 Uhr Talsperrenmauer.

Also bis Sonntag.


----------



## Racegirl (15. Oktober 2003)

Wie es aussieht werde ich auch dabei sein! Hoffentlich finden sich noch ein paar mehr ein. Wird bestimmt wieder lustig.

@FrankS.

Du hast PM


----------



## rpo35 (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank S. _
> *11 Uhr Talsperrenmauer.
> 
> Also bis Sonntag. *



Wie gesagt; kann leider nicht. Fahre am Samstag nach langer Zeit nochmal mit einer anderen Truppe und wenn ich Samstag und Sonntag auf Tour gehe...bekomme ich bald die Papiere... 

Grüsse und viel Spass dann
Ralph


----------



## McPep (16. Oktober 2003)

Hoiho,



> _Original geschrieben von Frank S. _
> *
> 11 Uhr Talsperrenmauer.
> 
> Also bis Sonntag. *



mitfahren würd ich eigendlich gerne, aber ich bin die letzten 2 Wochen unter der Woche nicht viel zum Fahren gekommen und mein Hals meldet sich (Erkältung?).
Wenn's mich bis Sa erkältungstechnisch nicht erwischt bin ich So dabei.

Grosse oder kleine Runde geplant? Glaube kaum, dass ich momentan U100 schaffe; deshalb hab ich mich auch nicht für die Blankenheimtour gemeldet. (Von der Anreise nach Dahlem mal ganz abgesehen...)  

Gruss
MArc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (16. Oktober 2003)

@McPep

Hallo Marc,
ich bin eigentlich für eine mittlere Runde. Bin leider auch nicht ganz fit. Wir müssen uns aber am Sonntag dann noch einmal absprechen wieviel und wohin wir genau fahren.


----------



## McPep (18. Oktober 2003)

Hi Frank,

leider muss ich absagen.

Das mit der Erkältung is nicht sauber weg / noch nicht raus.

Gruss
MArc


----------



## gambo (18. Oktober 2003)

2-3 h = weniger als 60 km , oder?dann wäre ich dabei.
mathias


----------



## IGGY (18. Oktober 2003)

Jo Gambo das wird wohl hinhauen!


----------



## IGGY (19. Oktober 2003)

Also!
War mal wieder eine super Tour obwohl wir alle ein wenig angeschlagen wahren!
@ Racegirl: Schade das du nnicht dabei warst! Gute Besserung!


----------



## gambo (19. Oktober 2003)

wirklich schöne runde bei gutem , aber kaltem wetter. hat spass gemacht.
danke nochmal für den material und technikservice 

mathias


----------



## reigi (19. Oktober 2003)

Nur damit die Nicknamen mal Gesicherter bekommen .
Wer war denn dabei?


----------



## "TWIGGY" (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von reigi _
> *Nur damit die Nicknamen mal Gesicherter bekommen .
> Wer war denn dabei? *



Hallo ,
also für die die uns noch nicht kennen  
von links nach rechts Ingo-Iggy , Ingo -"TWIGGY".Mathias-Gambo und unser Guide Frank-Frank S


Also ich fand die Runde auch ganz OK und hoffe das ich beim nächsten mal auch wieder mitfahren darf


----------



## XCRacer (20. Oktober 2003)

Zwei Wehebachbiker haben sich am Samstag in der Wahner Heide bei Köln ausgetobt:

Tourguide/Model: racegirl
Photograph: XCRacer





^großes Bild (klick!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Zwei Wehebachbiker haben sich am Samstag in der Wahner Heide bei Köln ausgetobt:
> 
> Tourguide/Model: racegirl
> Photograph: XCRacer*



Tolle Bilder, nettes Model... 
Aber kann man bei dem Profil von "austoben" sprechen ?... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (20. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
hier noch einmal eine Zusammenfassung von der Tour am 19.10

Dabei waren 
Frank S.
Gambo
IGGY
TWIGGY

Streckenlänge 52km (von/bis Parkplatz Staumauer)
Höhenmeter 800hm


----------



## Frank S. (20. Oktober 2003)

So und jetzt noch ein Karte der Strecke.


----------



## Racegirl (20. Oktober 2003)

@rpo35

Hallo Ralph,

danke für die Blumen und man kann sich ja nicht nur auf Höhenmetern austoben  !


----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> *man kann sich ja nicht nur auf Höhenmetern austoben  ! *



jetzt wird's interessant... 
mehr Details bitte...;-)


----------



## IGGY (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> [B
> 
> man kann sich ja nicht nur auf Höhenmetern austoben  ! [/B]




rofl Racegirl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Oktober 2003)

Tach zusammen,

wer hat Lust ?...muß ja nicht immer Wehebach sein...oder "austoben" in der Wahner Heide... 

Am 9.11.03 ist Rursee-Marathon und im Vorfeld gibt's am 8.11. zwei geführte MTB-Touren, die sicher sehr reizvoll sind: guckt ihr hier: http://www.rursee-marathon.de/ (dann unter Biker-Infos)...die 40er Runde sollte es schon sein.

Sobald sich hier Interessenten melden, trage ich das mal als Termin ein.

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi Ralph,
 wie ist den die Strecke in Rursee?  Auch wieder "Tochter Kompatibel". Habe in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen das deine Tochter in Eupen mit dabei war. Da ich auch eine Tochter in etwa dem alter habe, die gerne mitfährt haben die Mädchen vielleicht spass zusammen zu fahren.
Meld dich mal bitte.
Gruß
Horst


----------



## XCRacer (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> *...man kann sich ja nicht nur auf Höhenmetern austoben  ! *


Ähäm! Ich verweigere die Aussage. Mache ab sofort nur noch Angaben zu meiner Person


----------



## Happy_User (21. Oktober 2003)

@heimwerker king
Moin,

tochterkompatibel dÃ¼rfte die "Famielienfahrt" sein. Die 40 km Tour bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Maile doch einfach dem Orgateam vom rursee-marathon. Die antworten schnell und gut.
www.rursee-marathon.de

Auszug aus der Bikerinfo:
Just for fun: Mountain-Biking (ohne Zeitnahme/Wertung)

Die Trainingsrunden vor der HaustÃ¼r alle schon x-mal gefahren? Dann kommt an den Rursee nach Einruhr.
Hier treffen sich Biker zu Fun-Touren :

Samstag, 8. November 2003
13.00 Uhr, EifelhÃ¶hen-Biken fÃ¼r Freaks - anspruchsvolle Strecken, ca. 40 km, 800-1000 HÃ¶henmeter, Startgeld EUR 5,--/Pers.
13.30 Uhr, Start der gefÃ¼hrten MTB-Tour fÃ¼r Familien, ca 20 km (geeignet fÃ¼r Familien mit Kindern ab 10 Jahren)
FÃ¼r alle Teilnehmer gibtï¿½s eine Urkunde und unterwegs einen Verpflegungsstand. Startgeld EUR 3,--/Pers.

Achtung: Teilnahme nur mit Helm!

ZurÃ¼ck in Einruhr: Urkundenempfang, Nudelparty , Talk und Beisammensein im Festzelt.

Weitere Infos: 02485/91 11 51.

GrÃ¼Ãe

 Holger


----------



## Frank S. (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *Tach zusammen,
> 
> wer hat Lust ?...muß ja nicht immer Wehebach sein...oder "austoben" in der Wahner Heide...
> ...



Hallo Ralph,
ich bin dabei, also trage es mal als Termin ein.


----------



## Racegirl (21. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich frei bekomme, bin ich auch dabei! Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja alle mal wieder!

Racegirl alias Kampfhamster


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *@heimwerker king
> Moin,
> 
> tochterkompatibel dürfte die "Famielienfahrt" sein. Die 40 km Tour bin ich mir nicht so sicher.... *



Dem ist nicht's mehr hinzuzufügen...
Wenn ich's schaffe, trage ich den Termin heute abend ein, habe aber auch kein Problem damit, wenn das bis dahin schon jemand anders erledigt hat... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (21. Oktober 2003)

grüsditsch ralph&happyuser

vielen Dank für die Infos.

Werde wohl auch kommen.

Ralph falls dein Nachwuchs auch dabei sein sollte bitte kurze info.

gruß

Heimwerker

@ Racegirl = Kampfhamster


----------



## gambo (21. Oktober 2003)

fährt diese wochenende (25/26) irgendjemand?

mathias

@ Frank S.  , hast du die tour eigentlich ohne lungenentzündung überlebt?


----------



## Frank S. (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *...
> 
> @ Frank S.  , hast du die tour eigentlich ohne lungenentzündung überlebt? *



@gambo
Mir gehts wieder besser, danke für die Nachfrage.

Am nächsten Wochende werde ich nur eine Runde über die Sophienhöhe fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racegirl (21. Oktober 2003)

Wenn wir kein Traumwetter haben und ich deswegen nicht auf die Rennstrecke fahren kann , könnte ich wohl an einem Tag dabei sein. Tendeziell eher Samstag als Sonntag oder Sonntag eher nachmittags.

Wenn XCRacer sich von letzten Samstag wieder erholt hat, ist er ja vielleicht auch dabei


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *Ralph falls dein Nachwuchs auch dabei sein sollte bitte kurze info.*



Bin mir noch nicht sicher, könnte mir aber vorstellen, das meine Tochter die 20er Runde alleine mitfährt und ich die grosse. Ich sag Dir noch bescheid.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> *...oder Sonntag eher nachmittags.*


Hast wohl vor, dich am Sonntagmorgen von einer anstrengenden Sache zu erholen  

Ich schlage Sa. 25.10. vor! Uhrzeit? Was ist mit 13Uhr?


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2003)

so ihr Lieben; der Termin 8.11. Einruhr ist eingetragen !

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *
> Hast wohl vor, dich am Sonntagmorgen von einer anstrengenden Sache zu erholen  *



So sieht's aus...


----------



## Racegirl (22. Oktober 2003)

Gibt es da etwas, wovon ich noch nichts weiß???  Plant Ihr etwa eine Überraschungsparty Hebt Euch das lieber für meinen Geburtstag auf ich lande um 22.25 Uhr in Düsseldorf! Dann hoffe ich mal, daß mich meine Erkältung bis Samstag nicht übermannt ich will doch meine neuen Überschuhe und Handschuhe mit langen Ärmeln ausprobieren!


----------



## gambo (22. Oktober 2003)

in welchem gebiet wolltete ihr eigentlich fahren?

m


----------



## Heimwerker King (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Bin mir noch nicht sicher, könnte mir aber vorstellen, das meine Tochter die 20er Runde alleine mitfährt und ich die grosse. Ich sag Dir noch bescheid.
> ...




Ok Lass von dir hören.

Gruß
Heimwerker King.

PS: Wer fährt am Wochenende 25/26 im Raum Köln/Lohmar oder 7-Gebirge.


----------



## IGGY (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute
Was genau geht denn jetzt am WE ab? Ich blicke nicht mehr durch! HILFE!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Hallo Leute
> Was genau geht denn jetzt am WE ab? Ich blicke nicht mehr durch! HILFE!!!!!!! *



Ich habe den Samstag (25.10.) vorgeschlagen. 13Uhr an der Staumauer. Geht aber auch später. Kleinere Runde (ca.2h) entweder hinunter nach Obermaubach oder eine Schleife über Gey und Laufenburg.

Also was ist? Soll ich den Termin eintragen?


----------



## Racegirl (23. Oktober 2003)

Ja! Bin dabei! Und wünsche mir schlechtes Wetter um meine neuen Superklamotten auszuprobieren.


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=967


----------



## Frank S. (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Hallo Leute
> Was genau geht denn jetzt am WE ab? Ich blicke nicht mehr durch! HILFE!!!!!!! *



Sonntag 11 Uhr fahre ich zur Sophienhöhe.
Hier ist der Link http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t53420.html zu dem Thread.


----------



## IGGY (23. Oktober 2003)

HI
Ich bin Samstag dabei!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi zusammen,

habe noch ein paar Info's zum Termin in Einruhr nachgetragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=961

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (23. Oktober 2003)

Ok, bis Samstag.

der Heimwerker

PS  habe ab Köln noch einen Platz frei im Auto


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2003)

Also Leutz!

Jetzt blos nicht kneifen!

Bestes Bikerwetter! SONNENSCHEIN !!!

Bis gleich


----------



## IGGY (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo
Ich Konnte leider nicht mitfahren da ich einem Bekannten kurzfristig helfen mußte eine Küche abzubauen! Ich hoffe mal das Ihr Spaß gehabt habt! Ich bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt!
Naja nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallöchen,

sorry nochmal, das wir uns schon so früh lösen mußten. Da es aber diesmal in eine andere Richtung ging, hätten wir ein Zeitproblem bekommen.
Habe 3 Bilder gemacht; die findet Ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3478&ppuser=13024

Und hier noch das Profil von Roetgen bis zum Treffpunkt; ab Großhau zurück über Raffelsbrand.

Grüsse,
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. Oktober 2003)

Startpunkt war mal wieder die Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre.
Diesmal waren es 12(!) Teilnehmer, davon drei aus Köln. In der Eifel ist es eben doch am schönsten. Leider mußte Frank schon nach wenigen Kilometern heimfahren. Somit müßen wir leider auf die Streckenskizze verzichten. Gute Besserung!

Das Wetter war nicht so Klasse. Es ließ sich jedoch ganz gut fahren, da der Boden noch relativ trocken war. Bei Durchschnittlich 6° ging's dann auf die Geyer Schleife.

Der Thönbachweg wurde als erstes bewältigt. Bei Großhau ging's dann einen längeren Singletrail mit einer Superabfahrt hinunter nach Gey.

Jetzt galt es Höhenmeter zu fressen. Über Rennweg noch die geile Abfahrt zur Bleimühle. Hier hatte sich einer von uns den Daumen ausgekugelt und Racegirl konnte sich mit akrobatischen Einlagen tatsächlich noch auf dem Rad halten. 

Nach längerem hin und her haben wir die Runde abgebrochen und haben die Gruppe in Schevenhütte aufgelöst.

Das Streckenprofil zeigt die Runde von Schevenhütte nach Schevenhütte.
Es sollte noch erwähnt werden, das die beiden Firebiker (ua.Ralph) einige zusätzliche Kilometerchen zu radeln hatten.

Auch Kampfhamster Simone konnte 55,6km / 3:05h / 663Hm vorweisen.


----------



## Frank S. (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *...Leider mußte Frank schon nach wenigen Kilometern heimfahren. Somit müßen wir leider auf die Streckenskizze verzichten. Gute Besserung!
> ...*



Danke, danke mir geht's schon wieder besser. Jetzt gibts noch gute Lasagne und morgen werde ich dann zur Sophienhöhe fahren. 

Wer hat sich denn den Daumen ausgekugelt? Hört sich ja böse an.

Also, ich hoffe das ich bei unserem nächsten Treffen nicht schon wieder schlapp mache.


----------



## Heimwerker King (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi Zusammen,

ich hoffe das alle am Samstags wieder heil angekommen sind.

Rene, vielen Dank fürs guiden und die Planung,

Ralph, vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte.

Meine Erkältung die mich am Samstag fast ausgeknockt hat, ist da, Fieber, Husten, Rotz,..... bäh....

Aber ich hoffe wir werden das schöne Gebiet noch mal erkunden.

@ racegirl dein Vorschlag für die Neujahrtour sollte wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren, um die Bikesaison am 1.1.2004 zu beginnen.

Also bis dann...

Gruß
Horst

PS: an den Kampfhamster: welche Überschuhe hattest Du am Samstag an, die sahen recht robust aus. Kannst du mir das bitte verraten


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *PS: an den Kampfhamster: welche Überschuhe hattest Du am Samstag an, die sahen recht robust aus. Kannst du mir das bitte verraten *



In der Grösse ist der Schriftzug nicht mehr so eindeutig zu erkennen; aber ich denke das waren "Rush"... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (27. Oktober 2003)

JO ich meine auf dem Bild habe ich erkannt das es die Rush währen! Die habe ich auch! Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Heimwerker King (27. Oktober 2003)

Danke an die Informanten.

cu

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *Danke an die Informanten.*



Warum fragst Du nicht sofort uns? Racegirl ist im Stress mit ihrem "Neujahrsthread"... 

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: hoffe, sie versteht Spass...


----------



## Happy_User (28. Oktober 2003)

Moin zusammen,

da im am 9ten am Rursee mitlaufe, bin ich biketechnisch nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe. Was ist denn da für Neujahr angedacht? Allgemeine Alkoholverdunstungsfahrt oder ein gemütlicher Winterausflug?
Für alle die das Jahr mit einem guten Vorsatz beenden wollen, kann ich noch den Aachener Sylvesterlauf empfehlen.

Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Frank S. (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *Tach zusammen,
> 
> wer hat Lust ?...muß ja nicht immer Wehebach sein...oder "austoben" in der Wahner Heide...
> ...



Hallo an alle,
ich wollte euch an das kommende Wochende erinnern.
Den Termin und Infos findet ihr hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=961


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank S. _
> *
> 
> Hallo an alle,
> ...



Wow !...8 Biker haben sich schon eingetragen und Besuch aus Bayern kriegen wir auch... 

Bis dann
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (5. November 2003)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

habe eben spasseshalber folgende Mail nach Bayern geschickt... 

Grüsse
Ralph

Hi,

Mörfelden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1004 und Einruhr http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=961 am 8.11. !?

Wie willst Du das denn anstellen ?... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. November 2003)

Am heutigen Samstag fand in der schönen Nordeifel im Rahmenprogramm des Rursee-Laufmarathons eine geführte Mountainbike-Tour statt. Hierzu trafen sich grob geschätzte 100 Biker auf dem Marktplatz im Touristennest Einruhr.










Für 5 Startgeld wurden Streckenvarianten bis zu 32km mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsstufen angeboten. Die Biker aus dem IBC-Forum entschieden sich überwiegend für die schwerste Variante.









Es wurde uns eine äußerst anspruchsvolle und fahrtechnisch herausfordernde Strecke angeboten. Auf den scheinbar harmlosen 32km galt es 900Hm zu bezwingen. Haarige Singletraildownhills und knackige Uphills wechselten sich rund um die Eifeltalsperre ab.









Die Jung's vom veranstaltenden SV Einruhr gaben sich größte Mühe bei der Streckenauswahl. Einzelne Abschnitte wurden sogar mit Kettensäge und Laubgebläse freigelegt.









Leider mussten die "Guten" oft mehrere Minuten auf die "Nachzügler" warten, da es keine Markierungen gab. Wir waren an die Anweisungen der Guides gebunden. Die Verpflegung (Brote mit Schmalz- oder Butteraufstrich) war ebenfalls nicht jedermanns Sache.









Trotzdem ein großes Lob an die Guides. In freudiger Erwartung auf das nächste Jahr!






Alle Bilder in groß gibt's hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showga...=998&ppuser=&[email protected]


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2003)

'Nabend zusammen,

der René hat ja soweit alles gesagt...die Strecke gefiel mir sehr gut, würde sie mal gerne ohne Staus fahren! Bleibt das Problem, das ich als anerkannte "Orientierungsniete" die Wege nicht wieder finden werde... 
Das Brot und das Bier nach der Tour war ok... 

So...und Bilder gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=13024

Grüsse und bis bald
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (9. November 2003)

Moin zusammen,

das klingt ja gut. War zufällig Frank dabei und hat Garmin-Daten gesammelt? Dann dürfte das mit dem Nachfahren nicht zuschwierig werden. Wäre zumindest dann mal eine gute Übung.

Bis später

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2003)

Hi,

beim Hochladen der Bilder gestern, sind scheinbar einige im falschen Pfad gelandet. Schaut nochmal rein; sind ca. 20 Bilder hinzugekommen !

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3503&ppuser=13024&password=&page=1

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. November 2003)

Wie sieht es bei euch mit kommenden Sonntag aus?

Wie wäre es mit einer Tour nach Obermaubach und tuffigen Uphill zum Mausauel mit grandiosem Blick von "Engelsblick" auf das Rurtal?
Geht auch mit wenig(er) Höhenmeter.

Oder, damit die Ostbelgier  länger mitradeln können, eine Tour entlang des Hasselbachgraben.

Wie gehabt, 11Uhr Staumauer?


----------



## IGGY (9. November 2003)

Bin dabei! Mit oder ohne Hasselbachgraben!


----------



## Happy_User (10. November 2003)

Wie viele Kilometer sind das ungefährt? Mausauel sagt mir nichts. Ist das der Felsenrundgang bei Nideggen oben?

Grüße

 Holger

PS: Rursee-Marathon
Ich kann nur gutes über die Veranstaltung sagen. Die Verpflegung war topp. Es gab sogar warmen Tee und warme, geniessbare Iso-Drinks. Hier dürfen sich wirklich viele Veranstalter eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden. Schmalz wurde uns beim Lauf erspart.


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Oder, damit die Ostbelgier  länger mitradeln können, eine Tour entlang des Hasselbachgraben.
> 
> Wie gehabt, 11Uhr Staumauer? *



@René:
auf mich brauchst Du diesmal keine Rücksicht nehmen; ich muß ab und zu auch mal mit "unseren" trainieren... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (10. November 2003)

Ja, Frank war dabei  und sein Garmin auch. Und wie ich kurz vor Schluss gesehen habe, war der auch in Betrieb. Also Nachfahren möglich.

Kann mich dem gesagten von XC Racer anschließen. Lob für die Guides. Lob für die Streckenpflege. Und die fehlenden Wegweiser waren für manche ein Problem ob vorne (rpo35, XC-Racer,  redrace und seine Begleitung) oder hinten (ich......) .

Bei der Verpflegung waren die Nutella Brote und der warme Tee sicher der Lichtblick.

Und aufs   hinterher musste ich leider verzichten wegen Heimfahrt und so.....

Bis dann

cu
Heimwerker


----------



## Frank S. (10. November 2003)

Hallo,

@Happy_User
Die GPS Daten habe ich. Ich bin aber nur bis zur Verpflegung die schwere Route gefahren und dann die leichte.

@XCRacer 
Ich bin nächsten Sonntag dabei. Route ist mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *Und die fehlenden Wegweiser waren für manche ein Problem ob vorne (rpo35, XC-Racer,  redrace und seine Begleitung) oder hinten (ich......) .*



hmm, Wegweiser ? Waren doch immer Guides dabei (vorne wie hinten). Habe die meisten Bilder bis zur Verpflegung gemacht und trotzdem nie den Anschluss verloren. Nach der Verpflegung bin ich vorne geblieben, um wenigstens etwas zügiger durch die Trails zu kommen. Bilder hatte ich bis dahin genug und keine Lust mehr, nach dem knippsen immer dem Feld hinterher zu hecheln. 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (10. November 2003)

* wegen diesem*


> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *
> Leider mussten die "Guten" oft mehrere Minuten auf die "Nachzügler" warten, da es keine Markierungen gab. Wir waren an die Anweisungen der Guides gebunden. *



* und wegen diesem *



> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *...die Strecke gefiel mir sehr gut, würde sie mal gerne ohne Staus fahren! Bleibt das Problem, das ich als anerkannte "Orientierungsniete" die Wege nicht wieder finden werde...
> Grüsse und bis bald
> Ralph *



Und weil Du eher vorne warst und ich eher hinten, ich hatte daher auch meist einen der Guides an meiner Seite - vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte - aber es gab auch Leute die sich verfranst haben.

cu

Horst


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2003)

aber das mir vorher klar...ausreissen zwecklos...


----------



## XCRacer (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Wie viele Kilometer sind das ungefährt? Mausauel sagt mir nichts. Ist das der Felsenrundgang bei Nideggen oben?
> *



Wenn du auf der Staumauer stehst und Richtung Strepp (das Lokal) guckst, dann siehst du vor dir einen großen Berg. Das ist der Mausauel. Den "Engelsblick" kannst du bspw. von Leversbach über Parkpl. "an den Kiesbergen" erreichen.

Werde diese Woche die Tour mal antesten, damit am Sonntag alles reibungslos klappt.

Klickst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1033


----------



## redrace (10. November 2003)

HUHU



> ob vorne (rpo35, XC-Racer, redrace und seine Begleitung)



Ich habe Zeugen!! Ich war immer nur hinten!!!!

Das mit der Tour am Sonntag kär ich noch ab!!


Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *Ich habe Zeugen!! Ich war immer nur hinten!!!!*


----------



## on any sunday (11. November 2003)

Nabend zusammen!

War doch eine schöne Veranstaltung am Samstag, für eine geführte Tour mit so vielen Leuten gabs erstaunlich wenig Probleme. Die Verpflegung war auch ok, außer Schmalz gabs ja auch noch einen Nutellaersatzstoff, Bananen, Orangen und warme Getränke.

Der Singeltrailanteil war größer als bei manchem richtigen Marathon, sogar mit vorheriger Trailmaintenance. 

Für alle Orientierungslosen    habe ich eine kleine Karte beigefügt.


----------



## Heimwerker King (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *HUHU
> 
> 
> ...



Kann das sein, und ich dachte schon die ganze Zeit, wo ich gewesen bin wäre hinten gewesen.... so was.....


Sonntag?

Samstag irgenwas ohne größere Anfahrt bei Köln?....

Wer hat Zeit...


----------



## Happy_User (11. November 2003)

So, ich habe so eben meinen Beinen befohlen, dass die Sonntag fahren können.  ich muss nur noch prüfen, ob ich von Hoven aus anrolle oder uncool das Auto benutze. Wetteronline meint es ja nicht ganz so gut mit uns, aber egal ...Schon einmal den Hochdruckreiniger klar machen 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## fastrosi (11. November 2003)

Hallo XC ! Halllo alle anderen!

Ich würde auch gern am Sonntag mitfahren! sind da noch ein bis zwei Plätze frei? 

Wie komme ich am besten zu der Staumauer? Komme aus Erftstadt über Niedeggen! 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (11. November 2003)

wer kütt, der kütt.


Staumauer liegt in Stolberg-Schevenhütte. In Schevenhütte links ab von der Haupstrasse, dann ganz Schevenhütte durch, bis zum letzten Parkplatz, dann den Schildern zur Talsperre folgen.

Hier ist ein Kartenausschnitt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=824724#post824724

Im Navigationssystem habe ich Stolberg(-Schevenhütte), Nideggener Str., Kreuzung Lamersiefen als Ziel eigegeben.

cu


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2003)

unser Freund aus Bayern ist auch wieder dabei 

Ich kann definitiv nicht; meine Frau hat Geburtstag !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von on any sunday _
> *Für alle Orientierungslosen    habe ich eine kleine Karte beigefügt.
> *


*

Klasse! So habe ich die Gelegenheit, die versteckten Trails einmal nachzufahren. Ohne deine Karte würde ich die nie wiederfinden *


----------



## XCRacer (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fastrosi _
> *Hallo XC ! Halllo alle anderen!
> 
> Ich würde auch gern am Sonntag mitfahren! sind da noch ein bis zwei Plätze frei?
> ...



Du orientierst dich am besten Richtung "Düren". Dann "Langerwehe" (Richtung Stolberg/Eschweiler). 

Über Autobahn A4 Abfahrt "Eschweiler-Ost/Weisweiler" Richtung Langerwehe

In Langerwehe Richtung Schevenhütte. 
In Schevenhütte an der Kirche links ab in den Ort fahren. Die Strasse immer weiter durchfahren. 

Am Ortsende ist rechts ein Parkplatz mit einer Busswende. 
Hier Parken! Eventuell parken hier auch noch andere Teilnehmer. 

Dann mit dem Bike weiter die Straße entlang fahren Richtung Staumauer. Am Ende der Staumauer ist ein Betonunterstand und ein paar Bänke. Hier ist Treffpunkt.

Bitte seid alle pünktlich! Bei kalter Witterung wartet man nicht so gerne. Spätestens um fünf nach sind wir weg!


----------



## redrace (11. November 2003)

> Ich kann definitiv nicht; meine Frau hat Geburtstag



*nichternstnehmodusein*

Na und!! Nächstes Jahr auch noch!!!!

*nichternstnehmodusaus*


Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *
> 
> *nichternstnehmodusein*
> ...



*retourkutschenmodusein*

Ab einem gewissen Alter sind solche Frechheiten erlaubt 

*retourkutschenmodusaus*

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Ich schicke Dir das Teil gleich rüber...


----------



## Heimwerker King (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> * unser Freund aus Bayern ist auch wieder dabei
> *



Nachdem ich ein paar von seinen Threats gelesen habe, denke ich der nette Kollege hat nicht nur diverse Rahmen + Teile geschrottet, sondern auch seine cerebralen Festplatte gelöscht. 




> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> Ich kann definitiv nicht; meine Frau hat Geburtstag !
> Grüsse
> Ralph [/B]





  Na ist doch kein Grund oder.... 

Aber viel Spass beim  und nicht soviel  sonst :kotz: (mein Lieblings Smily  ). Und herzliche Glückwünsche von unbekannt aus an deine Frau. Wir wollen doch alle nicht, das Du beim nächsten mal nicht mit darfst. 


cu
Horst


----------



## HeWi (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Wie sieht es bei euch mit kommenden Sonntag aus?
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Tour nach Obermaubach und tuffigen Uphill zum Mausauel mit grandiosem Blick von "Engelsblick" auf das Rurtal?
> ...




Hallo,

ich möchte nur mal vorsichtig anfragen ob ihr auf euren Touren auch schon mal Leute mitnehmt die nicht so trialfest und auch konditionell nicht so top fit sind ( eben Anfänger)?

Wenn nicht, dann kann ich das verstehen weil es eben viele Leute gibt die nicht gerne andauernd warten.

Wenn doch, dann werden wir uns bestimmt demnächst mal mit 2-3 Leuten (Alter so von 32 bis 42) bei euch einklinken um von euren Streckenkenntnissen und sonstigen Erfahrungen zu profitieren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## IGGY (12. November 2003)

Hi
Also ich für meinen Teil habe keinerlei Probleme damit auf jemanden zu warten! Es kann mir ja schließlich selber auch passieren das ich nicht gut drauf bin!
Also nur Mut und schaut vorbei! Oder was sagen die anderen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (12. November 2003)

Bin die Tour heute schon mal grob abgefahren. Habe dabei festgestellt, das der Thönbachweg (das ist der Trail, der von Rennweg bis nach Großhau führt) zur Zeit nicht befahren werden kann. Dort werden umfangreiche Rodungsarbeiten durchgeführt!
Wir müssen also ein Stück Asphalt fahren (Rennweg) 

Die Tour wird etwa 40km sein und hat etwa 800Hm.

Hier ein paar Impressionen von heute:
Blick von "Engelsblick"




großes Bild (klick!) 

Auf der Fahrt zum Mausauel (Links im Bild der Mausauel)




großes Bild (klick!) 

@HeWi: Klar kannst du mitfahren. Wir nehmen gerne Rücksicht. Und wenn du und/oder die anderen regelmäßig zu uns kommst/kommen, wird sich Eure Form und Fahrtechnik schon bald verbessern


----------



## redrace (13. November 2003)

> Oder was sagen die anderen?



HUHU

Ich bring meine bessere Hälfte mit!! Was nicht heißen soll das sie langsam ist!!  

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. November 2003)

Hi @ all

ich verfolge Euren Thread schon seit einiger Zeit mit großem Interesse, konnte leider bisher nur nie mitkommen, da ich 2 Monate wegen Knie Problemen pausieren musste. 
Wenns "nur" eine gemütliche Tour wird, komme ich vielleicht Sonntag mit, ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher, melde mich aber nochmal!! Hoffe ich sehe Euch dann nicht ausschließlich von hinten!!!

Bis denne Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *
> 
> HUHU
> ...



Ich weiß ,schneller wie ich... 

cu
Horst


----------



## rpo35 (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *Ich weiß ,schneller wie ich... *



haha...der war nicht schlecht...

Wünsche Euch viel Spass bei der Tour !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (14. November 2003)

> Ich weiß ,schneller wie ich...



HUHU

*klugscheißmodusein*

.....schneller als.....

*klugscheißmodusaus*

  Nehmt mich blos nicht ernst!!! ich hab Drogen genommen!! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (14. November 2003)

Stoned? was wirfst den ein...  

Mitbringsel aus Sri Lanka??  

cu

PS und wer sollte dich schon ernst nehmen...


----------



## redrace (14. November 2003)

> Stoned? was wirfst den ein...



Wir hatten gerade eine Fortbildung in Sachen Drogen, ich kenne mich jetzt aus inklusive *ekelmodusein* Kröten lutschen *ekelmodusaus*!! Das ist kein Witz!!


Gruß


----------



## butze1000 (14. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 

 Würde gerne am Sontag mal eine Runde bei euch mit fahren wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt. Treffpunkt war 11 Uhr auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre, oder

MFG Butze


----------



## IGGY (14. November 2003)

Jo genau! Ich denke mal uns kannst du nicht verfehlen soviele wie sich angemeldet haben! Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit! Bis Sonntag!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (14. November 2003)

Moin moin  

Hab mich auch mal eingetragen kann aber nicht versprechen ob ich wirlich kann, hab Tags vorher eine Feier wo ich dabei sein "darf"


----------



## Happy_User (15. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 

es haben ja genug Ihr kommen bekundet. Wer fährt morgen auch bei Regen? Den soll es ja schon am Vormittag in der Eifel geben und den Tag bleiben. Stehe ich alleine an der Talsperre ?
So viel gute Aussicht werden wir wohl nicht haben, aber Spass beim Schlammen 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (15. November 2003)

Hallo noch einmal,

ich darf mich für morgen verabschieden. ich habe eben mein Fahrrad für morgen fit gemacht, und leider ist eine Dichtung an meiner Federgabel defekt. Aufgepumpt, gefahren, <Peng>.
Wußte gar nicht was das war.  Die Dichtung am Tauchrohr hat sich gelöst.

Die scheint geklebt zu sein. Falls einer weiß, wie man das bis morgen repariert bekommt, bin ich dabei. Gabel: Rock Shox Pilot SL

Ich könnte ...
 :kotz:  

Wünsche Euch allen viel Spass.

 Holger


----------



## Fietser 1 (15. November 2003)

Hallo,

würde morgen auch gerne mitfahren. Nehmt Ihr mich mit?
Freue mich Euch kennen zu lernen.

Gruß Fietser 1


----------



## XCRacer (15. November 2003)

@Fietser 1 / butze1000:
Ihr seid willkommen  

@Happy_User und wer sonst noch Zweifel wegen des Wetters hat:
Ich komme auf jeden Fall zum Treffpunkt!

Seid bitte pünktlich! Spätestens um 5nach sind wir weg!


----------



## IGGY (15. November 2003)

Hi
Klar wir nehmen alle mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (16. November 2003)

Sorry schaffs dann heute doch nicht , beim nächsten mal hoffe ich aber dabei zusein.

Viel Spass


----------



## XCRacer (16. November 2003)

Optimales und typisches Eifelwetter: 5°C und Nieselregen !

Elf unerschrockene Mountainbiker(innen) traffen sich erneut auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre. Hier bei uns in der Rur-Eifel muß es irgendetwas geben, weswegen sich die Anfahrt (3x Köln, 2x Wesseling, 1x Erftstadt) lohnt. Die üblichen Anreisen der Eingeborenen (Jülich, Eschweiler, Stolberg) will ich gar nicht besonders erwähnen 






ganz groß

Die ursrprünglich angekündigte Obermaubachtour wurde abgesagt und wegen des Dauerregens haben wir unsere Runde auf 30km und 574Hm  verkürzt.

Der Verlauf:
Zum Einrollen Richtung Parkplatz Rennweg. Hier den Wanderpfad "Thönbachweg" nach Großhau. Bedingt durch die umfangreichen Rodungsarbeiten, die derzeit im Hürtgenwald stattfinden, mußten wir eine kleine Abkürzung durch den Thönbach nehmen. (siehe Foto links)








mittelgroß  .. ganz groß .. mittelgroß  .. ganz groß 

Nun hinauf zum Rennweg. Diesen gekreuzt und den schnellen Downhill von Albertushöhe nach Gey hinunter. Der fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Trail durch die "Gronauer Hecke" ist immer wieder geil. 








mittelgroß  .. ganz groß .. mittelgroß  .. ganz groß 

Oben in Kleinhau (höchster Punkt) dann quer durch den Hürtgenwald bis Gottfriedskreuz und zurück zur Staumauer bei Schevenhütte.





großes Bild


----------



## redrace (16. November 2003)

HUHU

War schon eine schöne Tour!! Schön nass und matschig vor allem!
  

Edith war auch begeistert, endlich mal eine Gruppe mit einem homogenen Tempo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Können wir gerne bei schönem Wetter nochmal wiederholen!!


Gruß


----------



## fastrosi (16. November 2003)

Also das war super Klasse! 

Bin nun wieder sauber und trocken ( ausser hinter den Ohren ) 

Wir ( Ich und die beiden Köllner!! ) fanden es super ! Fahren gerne wieder mit wenn wir dürfen! Bis dahin habe ich auch noch an der Fahrtechnik gefeilt! Und noch Kondition gefunden! ( Hoffe ich)  

Immer gerne wieder ! Kurze PM an mich und ich/ wir sind dabei!


Schönen Sonntagabend noch !    

Gruß Marc!

PS.: XC Racer ist dein Freund aus Erp auch hier im Forum? Unter welchem Namen? Ich wollte Ihn nochmal wegen fahren und Trails ansprechen! CU


----------



## IGGY (16. November 2003)

Hi
Es war mal wieder eine super Tour! Hat echt mächtig Spaß gemacht! Ich freue mich schon auf eine Wiederholung!
@XCRacer: Hast mal wieder einen guten Job gemacht, und tolle Bilder geknipst!


----------



## XCRacer (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fastrosi _
> *PS.: XC Racer ist dein Freund aus Erp auch hier im Forum? Unter welchem Namen? Ich wollte Ihn nochmal wegen fahren und Trails ansprechen! CU *



Dirk S.


----------



## Dirk S. (16. November 2003)

Hallo XC - Racer,
die weite Anreise aus dem fernen Erp hat sich echt gelohnt.
Bin fast den ganzen Sommer nur im RR unterwegs gewesen.

Jetzt weiss ich was was mir gefehlt hat! (nasse Füsse, Dreck in der Fre...)  

Bis zur nächsten Tour....


----------



## Frank S. (17. November 2003)

Hallo,
hier ist wie immer die Karte mit unserer Tour.

Die Tour war mal wieder super.


----------



## IGGY (18. November 2003)

HiHo
Na was machen wir denn kommenden Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. November 2003)

Hi,

ich fahre am Sonntag nochmal mit den Jungs hier in Roetgen los...sonst werfen die mich demnächst aus dem Verein... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (19. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich werde am Sonntag auf jeden Fall an der Wehebachtalsperre fahren. Ich glaube XCRacer hat auch nichts besseres vor.

Wer fährt denn alles mit?


----------



## redrace (19. November 2003)

HUHU

Ich bin im Münsterland RR fahren!!

grzuß


----------



## IGGY (19. November 2003)

Ich bin dabei! Habe auch nichts besseres vor!


----------



## fastrosi (19. November 2003)

Hi, ich glaube ich kläre das mal ab! Was die anderen so vorhaben weiss ich jetzt gerade nicht. aber ich schätze das ich dabei bin! Sag aber nochmal bescheid!

Freu mich   

Gruss Marc


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2003)

Klar! Bin dabei! 11Uhr auf der Staumauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. November 2003)

Jeap!


----------



## alpi (19. November 2003)

Hallo
wir sind am Sonntag auch dabei.( alpi/ Heimwerker King )


alpi


----------



## XCRacer (19. November 2003)

Scheint ja wieder 'ne große Gruppe zu werden  

Bitte anmelden


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2003)

nicht WBTS ?... 

ich weiss, ich bin ein "Korintenkacker"... 
Sollte bei uns nicht viel los sein...wegen Wetter oder so...bin ich natürlich auch dabei.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Scheint ja wieder 'ne große Gruppe zu werden
> 
> Bitte anmelden *




Jo, wir wollen doch nicht dir und den Aachener Kollegen die schönen IBC Sonderpunkte lassen.

Hoffentlich verpennen wir nicht wieder.....

cu


----------



## IGGY (20. November 2003)

Kann mir  mal jemand erklären was das mit den Punkten auf sich hat?


----------



## Frank S. (20. November 2003)

@IGGY
Wir sammeln Punkte für den IBC Winterpokal. http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/wp_index.php


----------



## Happy_User (20. November 2003)

Die Punkte gibt es im Winterpokal. www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal

Ich kann leider selber nicht mitfahren. Meine Gabel ist hoffentlich schon bei Rock Shox in der Mache. Allerdings sollen die ja langsam sein. 

Na ja, muss ich halt Laufpunkte sammeln.

Da es auf Weihnachten zugeht, und sich diese Gruppe hier ja zu einem recht regelmäßigen Kreis entwickelt, wie schaut es denn mit so etwas wie einer Weihnachtsfeier z.B. auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt?   Mal Geselligkeit abseits der 80 km/h

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## IGGY (20. November 2003)

Jetzt habe ich mal geguckt wo ich da bin! Ich stehe da ja garnicht drin!? Muß man sich dafür anmelden?
Man da sind mir aber Punkte durch die Lappen gegangen


----------



## Heimwerker King (20. November 2003)

Nö als angemeldeter IBC User einfach unter "meine Daten eintragen"(oder so) deine Daten reinschreiben und fertig. Kannst die Daten der letzten Tour doch noch nachtrgen, da die Fahrzeit doch aus xcracer´s Streckenprofil abzulesen ist.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racegirl (20. November 2003)

...online

@iggy

Ist doch kein Problem, bei den Sachen, die Du weiß einfach nachtragen. Start war ja erst vor zwei Wochen und der Winterpokal geht fünf Monate!

@all

finde den Vorschlag von Holger sehr gut! Mein Terminvorschlag ist der 20. oder 21.12.! Gehen wir dann nach dem Biken auf den Weihnachtsmarkt?

@rpo35

Wenn Du mitkommst, komme ich auch muß ja jemand auf Dich aufpassen, dann üben wir schon mal für Neujahr!


----------



## redrace (20. November 2003)

HUHU



> Mein Terminvorschlag ist der 20. oder 21.12.!



Ich bin für den 20.12, da ich am 21 arbeiten muss!!

Gruß und viel Spaß am Sonntag!!


----------



## IGGY (20. November 2003)

Bekommt man denn isotonische Getränke auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?   Ich bin an beiden Termine zu haben!
Ich habe meine Daten mal eingetragen!


----------



## redrace (21. November 2003)

HUHU

Hab meine Termin im Münsterland aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abgesagt!

Wenns am Sonntag wieder besser geht, dann melde ich mich um 10:00 Uhr bei XCracer ob ich mitkomme!!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich würde am Sonntag auch gerne mitkommen. Nimmt mich die Eingefleischte Wehebachgruppe mit???
Da ich kein Auto besitze, muß ich von Düren aus starten und habe dann schon ein paar Kilometer hinter mir, ich hoffe das wird Sonntag für mich kein Disaster   !!!!
Ich freue mich schon sehr bei Euch mal dabei zu sein!!

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2003)

Du bist willkommen...

...und nicht der einzige, der mit dem Rad anreist:

Frank S. = ca.18km
XCRacer = ca.16km
IGGY = 12km???

Habe mir gedacht, wir biken mal in die andere Richtung (Vicht). Nicht so viele tolle Trails, aber dafür ein paar mehr Höhenmeter.

...ist nur'n Vorschlag


----------



## IGGY (21. November 2003)

Jo genau 12 km! Ich weis noch nicht ob ich wieder mit dem Rad anreise! Vieleicht komme ich auch mit dem Auto! Mal schauen!


----------



## XCRacer (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Habe mir gedacht, wir biken mal in die andere Richtung (Vicht). Nicht so viele tolle Trails, aber dafür ein paar mehr Höhenmeter.
> 
> ...ist nur'n Vorschlag  *


----------



## Happy_User (21. November 2003)

Hi zusammen,

bei mir wird das am Sonntag leider noch nichts. Zur defekten Gabel habe ich jetzt auch noch im medizinischen Sinne einen dicken Hals.  
Kann mich also dies Wochenende voll der Hausarbeit widmen.

Mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt am 20./21igsten ist für mich vom termin OK. Bliebe nur das Wo? Also Düren ist banane.  
Aachen? Köln,? Eschweiler?

Ich möchte nur noch anmerken, wenn wir vorher biken, sind wir verschwitzt und dürften uns dann auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt eine schöne Grippe zu Heiligabend einfangen.

Viel Spass am Sonntag

@pumuckel
Das ist kein Problem mit der Anreise. Ich fahre sonst von Hoven aus über Derichsweiler durch den Wald. Geht fast nur berg ab. Allerdings der Rückweg ist cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2003)

Hi René,

kannst Du mir mal sagen, wie bzw. womit Du die 3D-Grafik gemacht hast ?

Danke und Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (21. November 2003)

Hallo Ralph,

das dürfte http://www.lverma.nrw.de/produkte/framePRODUKTE.htm sein.

Steht schon auf meinem Wu-Zettel für den Weihnachtsbaum. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *das dürfte http://www.lverma.nrw.de/produkte/framePRODUKTE.htm sein.*



Danke Holger, das schau ich mir mal an ! Vielleicht kann man das auch saugen...hihi

Hab noch 'ne Frage zum Winterpokal:
Da gibt's ja die "alternativen Sportarten" ! Gehört da auch "einarmiges reissen in der 1/5 Liter-Klasse dazu ?
Wenn ja; dann mach ich Euch alle per "Früh Kölsch" platt...   :kotz: 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Du bist willkommen...
> 
> ...und nicht der einzige, der mit dem Rad anreist:
> ...




Das beruhigt mich ungemein    ........  !!!!

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das was mich dort bei Euch erwartet!!!
Ich freu mich trotzdem, mal sehen was ich danach behaupte!!!

Gruß bin Sonntag


----------



## IGGY (22. November 2003)

@XCRacer das sieht geil aus! Na dann werde ich doch mal mit dem Rad anreisen wenn wir eh wieder in meine Richtung fahren!


----------



## Heimwerker King (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *
> 
> Habe mir gedacht, wir biken mal in die andere Richtung (Vicht). Nicht so viele tolle Trails, aber dafür ein paar mehr Höhenmeter.
> ...


   

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (22. November 2003)

Darf ich einen Vorschlag für den gemeinsamen Weihnachtsmarkt besuch machen: Brühl - ist überschaubar, man kann gut parken und man braucht nicht in die Großstadt. Und neben dem Weihnachtsmarkt bietet sich die Möglichkeit der sportlichen Betätigung - Extrapunkte für den Winterpokal - Schlittschuhbahn. Könnte ganz lustig werden. Man kann da auch Schlittschuhe mieten.

Und hinterher beim netten Griechen, Spanier, Weinstube, Kneipe oder sonstwas eine Möglichkeit gemütlich was zu Essen. 
Zur Tour morgen - was macht den unser Kampfhamster  - auch mal wieder dabei??

Ich bitte um Wortmeldungen

cu   

@rpo und dann können wir prüfen wer in deiner neuen SPortart der beste ist...


----------



## rpo35 (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *@rpo und dann können wir prüfen wer in deiner neuen SPortart der beste ist... *



hm...als Aachener beim Kölsch trinken gewinnen, wenn ein Kölner dabei ist wäre ja auch 'n Ding oder... 

Ihr braucht mich bei der Planung nicht zu berücksichtigen...ich werde mich dann ganz kurzfristig entscheiden. Manchmal hat Familie Priorität...  

Ist durchaus möglich, das ich morgen doch komme. Wegen einer Laufveranstaltung morgen in Roetgen kann es sein, das zum fahren eh niemand auftaucht. Wenn kurz nach 10 keiner da ist, flitze ich schnell über Asphalt zu Euch !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (22. November 2003)

Also Brühl klingt für mich gut. Schlittschuh, Spanier, ...

Holger


----------



## "TWIGGY" (22. November 2003)

Halli Hallo

Werde auch morgen um 11.00 Uhr da sein  
Man sieht sich.
bye bye


----------



## IGGY (23. November 2003)

Hallo
War mal wieder eine tolle Tour! Nicht so nass wie das letzte mal, und nette Leute!
Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## rpo35 (23. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich nur bestätigen...war wieder sehr nett heute !

Die Bilder findet Ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3540&ppuser=13024

Grüsse
Ralph

Hier noch das Profil:


----------



## rpo35 (23. November 2003)

ach ja; die Bilder von dem Holländischen Hightech Wohnmobil sind genial...auch die Makroaufnahme von dem Typenschild im Seitenfenster kann man gut lesen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## fastrosi (23. November 2003)

Hallo alle von heute Morgen! 

War das nicht wieder ein Highligt? Ich würde sagen JA

Auch wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit heute mit der Reparaturpause versaut habe. Nochmals Danke an Tim Taylor. Ohne die Erste Hilfe 
mit deinem Schlauch wäre es echt Mau gewesen!

Fahre gerne wieder mit. Jammer dann auch nicht mehr auf Singeltrails! Versprochen!

Grüsse Marc


----------



## IGGY (23. November 2003)

@ Jekyl Fahrer
Sorry habe den Nicknamen vergessen! Du hast mich doch Heute nach meinen Überschuhen gefragt! Hier bekommste noch welche!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2766811895&category=18677
Kann ich echt nur empfehlen!


----------



## XCRacer (23. November 2003)

Bei doch recht angenehmen 13°C gingen elf hartgesottene Mountainbiker auf den Trail. Diesmal war leider kein Mädel dabei






großes Bild 

Heute fuhren wir erstmals in westlicher Richtung. Das Ziel war das Forsthaus Jägerhaus. Mit ca.565Hm einer der höchsten Punkte der Nordeifel.

Ersteinmal ging es mehrere schmale und wurzelige Trails hinunter nach Vicht. Hier hatten wir auch schon den ersten Plattfuss zu beheben.















mittelgroß .ganz groß .|.mittelgroß .ganz groß .|.mittelgroß .ganz groß .|.mittelgroß Bild.ganz groß

Von Vicht nach Zweifall über den Wagemannweg. Einer der schönsten Trails im Vichtbachtal.

Nun stand der finale Anstieg zum Jägerhaus auf dem Program. Der lange aber gut fahrbare Schotterweg haben wir nur kurz für einen kleinen Abstecher über den Hasselbachgraben unterbrochen. Hier hatte IGGY kurz Bekanntschaft mit dem Mutterboden gemacht














mittelgroß .ganz groß .|.mittelgroß .ganz groß .|.mittelgroß .ganz groß .|.mittelgroß Bild.ganz groß

Endlich oben angekommen, belustigte uns eine holländischer "Weltenbummler" mit seinem "Wohnmobil". Das Ding war echt der Knaller!

Jetzt nur noch Downhill über Raffelsbrand, Pilgerdenkmal, Kartoffelbaum und Gottfriedskreuz.














mittelgroß .ganz groß .|.mittelgroß .ganz groß .|.mittelgroß .ganz groß .|.mittelgroß Bild.ganz groß

Fazit: Wie immer nette Truppe und tolle Trails. Wetter war OK.
Achja, das Höhenprofil zeigt diesmal meine Anfahrt zum Treff, sowie die Extrarunde von Frank S. und mir

Zahlen zur Tour sind der Grafik zu entnehmen:




großes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. November 2003)

Die Tour war super, sie hat mir sehr gut gefallen!!!
Am besten war der Hasselbachgraben sowie der Wagemannweg!!!!

Der Dank geht an den exzellenten Führer René!!!!  

Die Fotos sind super!!!!

Gruß Felix  (der junge Scott- Fahrer   )


----------



## redrace (23. November 2003)

> Achja, das Höhenprofil zeigt diesmal meine Anfahrt zum Treff, sowie die Extrarunde von Frank S. und mir



HUHU

@XC

Warte nur wenn ich wieder gesund bin reise ich mit dem Rad zur Talsperre an, von wegen der Punkte für den WP!!    

Über 4 Stunden heute!! Frechheit!!!!!!   

@ all

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle euren Spaß und habt mich wenigstens etwas vermisst!!  

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (23. November 2003)

Ich hab' dir eine Extra-Tour angeboten. Aber du hast gekniffen und den Kranken gespielt   

PS: Bin jetzt vor dir im Winterpokal 

*Hier weitere Fotos von der Tour von Ralph [alis rpo35]* 

Schaut euch unbedingt die Bilder vom Hanomag auf dem Jägerhaus an. Die Karre war der Knaller! Seite 2 !!!


----------



## rpo35 (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> * Über 4 Stunden heute!! Frechheit!!!!!!
> 
> @ all
> ...



hi @redrace: von wegen 4 Stunden René und Frank: die waren wohl Netto !... ...Ich war ja schon etwas mehr als 4 Stunden auf Achse... ...na klar hast Du uns gefehlt !

Der Hanomag war echt der Hammer...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (24. November 2003)

Da habe ich wohl eine geile Tour verpasst. 

Selber Schuld wenn ich nicht aus dem Bett komme.
War wohl das letzte Bier schlecht..... 

Ich hoffe bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Frank S. (24. November 2003)

Hallo,
hier ist die Karte mit unserer Tour.

XCRacer und ich sind gestern noch ein paar tolle Wege und Trail abgefahren. Die gibt es dann wohl nächsten Sonntag für alle zu sehen und zu spüren.


----------



## XCRacer (24. November 2003)

Mann beachte das Symbol auf der Grafik Position Hasselbachgraben !!!  

@Dirk S.: Habe allen gesagt, das du total unzuverlässig bist. Dich immer rausredest und überhaupt und so weiter  
Hi-Hi! Ne, habt gesagt das du ein toller Typ bist


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Mann beachte das Symbol auf der Grafik Position Hasselbachgraben !!!  *



@René: die Grafik hat Frank auf Ingo's Wunsch eingefügt...


----------



## Dirk S. (24. November 2003)

Hallo XC - Racer,
schön das Du so gut von mir spreche mache... 

Dafür habe ich Heute den ein oder anderen Kaffee auf dich getrunken.   

Bis denne....

P.S.: Hatte am Samstag mit Holgi eine schöne Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2003)

Nabend Gemeinde!

Schön wars, schön ist es auch, das ich meine GPS Kärtchen nicht posten muß. Endlich mal weniger Arbeit.

Aber, Ralph, hast du irgendwas gegen die Farbe rot, bist du rotallergisch, magst du keine Rotwurst, bist schnell am rotieren, rauchst du keine Rothändle, warst du noch nie in Rothaargebirge, bist du vom Rotweiler gebissen worden und überhaupt, immer dieses Zusammenroten von den dreckigen Waldradlern. Was man sich hier alles anhören muß, unglaublich.  

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von on any sunday _
> *Aber, Ralph, hast du irgendwas gegen die Farbe rot, bist du rotallergisch, magst du keine Rotwurst, bist schnell am rotieren, rauchst du keine Rothändle, warst du noch nie in Rothaargebirge, bist du vom Rotweiler gebissen worden und überhaupt, immer dieses Zusammenroten von den dreckigen Waldradlern. Was man sich hier alles anhören muß, unglaublich.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



@Michael: nee du...ROT ist klasse; ich liebe ROT. Das viele Gelb dazwischen hat mehr gestört...
Bin morgens in ROeTgen gestartet, direkt hinter ROeTgen bei ROT über eine Baustellenampel, weiter Richtung ROTt (am ROTterdell vorbei). Hinter Mulartshütte habe ich einen ROTwild-Fahrer überholt (war nicht McPep) und bin nach der Hetztour (29er Schnitt bis zur Talsperre) mit hochROTem Schädel eingetroffen. Heute bin ich 2x Bus gefahren; natürlich waren biede ROT und als ich gerade nach Hause kam, gab's Bratwurst, Kartoffelpü und ROTkohl...ich mag ROT... 

Grüsse und bis zur nächsten Tour
Ralph


----------



## redrace (24. November 2003)

HUHU

rpo hat eindeutig zuviel SchROT t im Hirn!!    

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (24. November 2003)

ich sach ma besser nix mehr...


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. November 2003)

Hilfe Sie geht uns Fremd... René hat doch gesagt Simone läge mit 39 ? im Bett...   


> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl_
> *Hi!
> Wäre auch gerne mit dabei! Kann mir einer von Euch sagen, wie ich von Porz aus mit dem Fahrrad zum Treffpunkt komme und wie weit das ungefähr ist? Ca. 500 HM entspricht auch vielmehr meinem Konditionsniveau als >1000 HM!!! Kann auch nur noch bis 17.30 Uhr ins Internet deshalb bitte schnell melden oder Kontakt angeben!
> Simone*



   weiteres siehe hier


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. November 2003)

*Hallo...* 

können wir bitte am Sonntag mit der Allstar Wehebachtalsperrentruppe im Siebengebirge fahren. Damit die Kölner eine Stunde später aufstehen können. Hallo redrace könntest Du bitte den Guide machen. War beim letzten mal Super...

**scherzbeiseitemodusan**
Möchte am Sonntag gerne mitfahren, aber mit der An + Abfahrt bis Schevenhütte wirds ein bissel zu lang, daher bitte im Raum Köln - falls redrace verhindert ist können wir auch in der Ville fahren. Da können alpi oder mich den guide machen** [/aus]

cu
Horst

PS Danke nochmal an xcracer für tout und fotos uns aufmunterung
PPS dito an rpo35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (25. November 2003)

> falls redrace verhindert ist



HUHU

Ist er!! Er ist nämlich arbeiten! 

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. November 2003)

Nochmal ich:

Also wie sieht es aus mit dem Glühwein trinken...

Terminvorschlag 20.12.2003 Uhrzeit?
Ort: Brühl

xcracer: mit biken und anschließendem Glühwein trinken - Ich versuche für uns alle ne' Duschmöglichkeit im Sportzentrum zu ergattern oder hat jemand eine Großraumdusche für 12 - 14 Man(n)... im Haus oder Scheune?

Und wie bereits oben gesagt... wir könnten uns auch noch mit Schlittschuhfahren vergnügen.

cu


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *
> 
> HUHU
> ...



Du armer   ...

Hast Du meine Mail wegen des 6.12 bekommen oder must Du dann auch arbeiten?

cu


----------



## Dirk S. (25. November 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,
mit dem Siebebergen ist eine gute Idee.
Vielleicht hat Red Race ja auch mal frei! 

Dann kann XC - Racer entspannt hinterher fahren.
Ich kann dieses Wochenende leider auch nicht.

Mondorfer Weihnachslauf zu Gunsten der Kinderklinik.
Gib ja hoffentlich genug Punkte für IBC - Payback.... 
 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2003)

Hi @all

Kann leider noch garnicht sagen, ob ich überhaupt kann...unabhängig davon wo... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. November 2003)

Ich werde am kommenden Sonntag auf jeden Fall zur Talsperre fahren, da es an den Wochenenden dannach vorraussichtlich nicht klappt (14.12. Randonnee Dolhain  )

Am 6.12. kann ich nicht. Da ist doch bei Rinkens im Biergarten "Apre-Ski-Party" Lecker-Lecker 

Zum 20.12. kann ich persönlich im Moment nocht viel sagen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich auch dafür, das wir mal "Gastfahrten" machen. Bei der letzten Tour kamen ein paar gute Vorschläge:
Siebengebirge, Guide = Redrace
Bergisches Land, Guide = any_Sunday
Ville wäre auch OK. Ist aber doch ziemlich flach und sehr überlaufen.

Wenn schon keine Berge dann sollten wir mal zu Reigi fahren. Er fährt bestimmt auch mal ein paar Stundchen später für uns los (Normalerweise fahren die Jungs um 8.00 ) und zeigt uns die Singletrails im Wassenberger/Birgeler Wald.


----------



## reigi (25. November 2003)

> Wenn schon keine Berge dann sollten wir mal zu Reigi fahren. Er fährt bestimmt auch mal ein paar Stundchen später für uns los (Normalerweise fahren die Jungs um 8.00 ) und zeigt uns die Singletrails im Wassenberger/Birgeler Wald. [/B]



Jo, können wir gerne mal machen. Würde mich freuen, die nette Truppe mal persönlich kennenzulernen und zu guiden. Ist aber trotzdem nicht ganz flach bei uns , auch wenn wir keine Berge haben. Ich denke, dass ich locker 500 Hm auf einer 50km-Runde zusammenbekomme. Lasst euch überraschen.


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2003)

@René:

wenn ich am Sonntag überhaupt fahre, dann komme ich auf jeden Fall zur Staumauer...grössere Anfahrten würde ich am Sonntag zeitlich nicht hinkriegen.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps1: Warum fahren wir eigentlich nicht mal Samstags ?
Ps2: Topogr. Karten NRW...noch 45MB...


----------



## XCRacer (25. November 2003)

> Warum fahren wir eigentlich nicht mal Samstags ?



Spricht nichts dagegen. Ich kann kommenden Sa ab 13.00Uhr !
Staumauer WBTSP !? 

...so, muß jetzt zur Arbeit


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Spricht nichts dagegen. Ich kann kommenden Sa ab 13.00Uhr !
> Staumauer WBTSP !? *



Dein geheule hab ich rausgenommen.. 
Ich trag's mal ein. Wäre schön, wenn sich noch mehr eintragen; Sonntag sieht's eher schlecht aus für mich.

Also: Wer hat am Samstag Lust ?...hier eintragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1081

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (25. November 2003)

Samstag ginge bei mir besser.

Ansonsten würde ich mich Sonntagmorgen  an einer anderen Tour im 7-Gebirge oder so anhängen...


cu

zu P2

"Hotschimin Pfad" in Lohmar  - liegt nur ein bisserl Östlich (10 km vom Flughafen Köln/Bonn

Glessener Busch  - wenn man am Rasthof Frechen von der A4 abfährt ist man direkt im Wald - viele Singeltrails

Wir werden die 45 MB schon abreiten
...  

cu


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *zu P2
> 
> "Hotschimin Pfad" in Lohmar  - liegt nur ein bisserl Östlich (10 km vom Flughafen Köln/Bonn
> ...



häahhhh ???????????


----------



## IGGY (25. November 2003)

HI
Ich werde wohl für ein paar Wochen ausfallen! Habe Heute mein Rad abgegeben! Nun muß ich versuchen mich mit Laufen über Wasser zu halten! Wenn ich mein neues Rad habe bin ich natürlich wieder dabei! Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## redrace (26. November 2003)

> Also: Wer hat am Samstag Lust



HUHU

Lust schon, ich muss aber zum Reisemarkt in Köln. Infos für meine Himalayatour sammeln!!!!!      

@ Heimwerker 

Deine Mail für den 6.12. hab ich bekommen nur fast schon wieder vergessen*ascheaufmeinhaupt* ich sprech mal mit Edith!!
Wegen Sonntag melde dich doch mal bei Swyp der fährt doch fast immer am WE im Siebengebirge!!


Gruß


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> Also: Wer hat am Samstag Lust ?...hier eintragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1081
> 
> ...



Hi Ralph,
ich bin am Samstag um 13:15 zu 95 % dabei, meld mich aber die Tage nochmal!!

Gruß Felix

Hier das Wetter für Samstag!!  Sieht gar nicht schlecht aus, nur 10% Niederschschlag!!


----------



## XCRacer (26. November 2003)

Wo wir beim Anmelden sind... *Hier klicken, frei f... ahrradfahren*


----------



## Heimwerker King (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> häahhhh ??????????? *



auch hääähhhh, 

meinte nur das mir die ein oder andere Tour aus deinen 45 MB gerade so eingefallen waren....

cu

Sonntag ???


----------



## Schnucki (26. November 2003)

Hi Jungs, 

da ich gelesen habe, dass Ihr auch Mädels mitnehmt, werde ich mich hiermal unter Vorbehalt für Sonntag anmelden. (Vorbehalt = Bei Dauerregen muß ich leider passen)

Ich hoffe, ich finde Euren Treffpunkt.

Bis dahin 

Viele Grüße

Schnucki


----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schnucki _
> *(Vorbehalt = Bei Dauerregen muß ich leider passen)*



Hi Schnucki, kannst ja, je nach Wetterprognose, noch auf Samstag 13:15 ausweichen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1081

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *meinte nur das mir die ein oder andere Tour aus deinen 45 MB gerade so eingefallen waren....
> 
> Sonntag ??? *



hm...ich versteh's immer noch nicht; hatte aber auch 'nen schweren Tag bis jetzt... 

Wir klären das besser beim nächsten Treffen... 
Am Sonntag bin ich definitiv nicht dabei !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (26. November 2003)

Okay ich gebe es zu, ich bin blond....aber wann fahrt Ihr denn genau? Samstag um 13:15 oder am Sonntag um 11:00????

Eigentlich wäre mir der Samstag nämlich lieber!

Bitte dringend um Klärung!!!

Viele Grüße

Schnucki


----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schnucki _
> *aber wann fahrt Ihr denn genau? Samstag um 13:15 oder am Sonntag um 11:00????*



also: Samstag 13:15 und Sonntag 11:00; Du kannst Dir was aussuchen.

Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1081

Sonntag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1084

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (26. November 2003)

Okay,

würde gerne mal den Samstag antesten. Gibt es da auch ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung zu!? Ich komme aus Köln-Süd. 

Wenn's Samstag nicht zu anstrengend wird. Fahre ich vielleicht Sonntag bei gutem Wetter auch noch mit  

Bis dann 

Schnucki


----------



## redrace (26. November 2003)

HUHU

@Schnucki

Anfahrtsbeschreibung 

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schnucki _
> *Okay,
> 
> würde gerne mal den Samstag antesten. Gibt es da auch ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung zu!? Ich komme aus Köln-Süd.
> ...



@Schnucki
Hi S.
komme aus Godorf und fahre am Samstag zu 90% auch an die WBTS (Wehebachtalsperre). Können bei Bedarf auch zusammen fahren. Wenn Du möchstest kannst du dich ja melden... via Mail bzw. pm

Gruß
Heimwerker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. November 2003)

Frag doch mal Racegirl 
Sie kommt ebenfalls aus Köln. Ist schon ein paar mal mit uns mitgefahren.

Falls sie wieder gesund ist, wird sie vielleicht Sa oder So mitradeln.

CU XCRacer (Tourguide aus Leidenschaft zum MTB-Sport )


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. November 2003)

Ich bin Samstag definitiv wieder mit dabei. Freu mich schon!!!!


@ Schnucki

Nicole  will evtl. Samstag auch mit kommen, bzw. Du kannst Sie ja noch davon überzeugen mal in die Eifel zu fahren und sich nicht nur auf die Sophienhöhe und Jülich zu beschränken!!!

Bis Samstag!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## gambo (26. November 2003)

werde mich wahrscheinlich am samstag einfinden .sag aber dann noch fest zu.


mathias

p.s. hoffe das ich es diesmal schaffe , wirklich zu erscheinen


----------



## "TWIGGY" (26. November 2003)

Juhu

Nehmt Ihr mich auch mit ???
Hab zwar noch Aua Rücken   hoffe aber das ich Samstag spätestens Sonntag mit dabei bin.

Tschüss


----------



## rpo35 (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von "TWIGGY" _
> *Nehmt Ihr mich auch mit ???
> Hab zwar noch Aua Rücken   hoffe aber das ich Samstag spätestens Sonntag mit dabei bin.
> 
> Tschüss *



Logo ! Was für 'ne Frage !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (27. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,



    Aus meiner Sicht eine super Nachricht. Meine federgabel ist wieder da, und somit bekunnde auch ich dann mal die Absicht, am Samstag eine Runde mitzufahren. Unter dem klassischen Vorbehalt: Wenn es meine Gesundheit hergibt.    

Also, nur schnell dem Thread zurück gefolgt und den Anmeldelink benutzen.

cu on saturday.

Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. November 2003)

@ XC Racer/rpo35

Wo wolltet ihr denn am Samstag fahren??? Ich hätte Lust Richtung Krawutschketurm o.ä. zu fahren, bzw den Trail nach Zerkall. Richtung Nideggen wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, könnte aber vielleicht etwas zu lang werden. 
Ich laß mich mal überraschen!!!!

Sehr wahrscheinlich bin ich Sonntag auch wieder mit dabei!!!

Wir sehen uns an der WBTSP!!!!

@ Happy User
Fährst Du von Hoven aus mit dem Bike??? Wenn ja könnten wir uns ja in Gürzenich an der Jet-Tankstelle treffen und den Rest zusammen zur WBTSP fahren!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## XCRacer (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckl _
> *@ XC Racer/rpo35
> 
> Wo wolltet ihr denn am Samstag fahren??? Ich hätte Lust Richtung Krawutschketurm o.ä. zu fahren, bzw den Trail nach Zerkall. Richtung Nideggen wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, könnte aber vielleicht etwas zu lang werden.
> *



Wollte mich erst vor Ort festlegen (Wetter/Fitness,usw.). Die Streckenlängen von ca.35km haben sich bei den vergangenen Touren bewährt. Da war doch schon mancher an seiner persönlichen Grenze 
Des weiteren hat ja auch bspw.Ralph eine längere Anfahrt/Heimfahrt.


----------



## Happy_User (27. November 2003)

@pumuckl

Ich wollte ab Hoven fahren. Allerdings schlage ich die Kreuzung in Schlich als Treffpunkt vor. Von da geht es dann durch die Felder ab in den Wald und vor dem Forsthaus durch das Tor zur WBTSP. von Hoven brauche ich ca. 60 min. (Hoffe das ich das noch schaffe )
Wir sollten uns also spätestens 12:30 in Schlich treffen.

@xcracer
35 km, sehr fairer Ansatz. Wird ja leider schon früh dunkel. Da ich noch eine Stunde zurück fahre, müsste ich spätestens 16:00 an der Talsperre wieder abfahren.


----------



## XCRacer (27. November 2003)

Der Herr scheint wieder genesen und schafft punktemäßigen Vorrat bezüglich bevorstehendes Wochenende!?!

XCRacer = Sa+So IBC-Tour
XCRacer = Punkte,Punkte,Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (27. November 2003)

xcracer, da schreibst DU was. 
Hey, pumuckel, lass morgen sum 8:00 los fahren. lockeres Frühstück an der Talsperre, ..
Das gibt Punkte


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *@pumuckl
> 
> Ich wollte ab Hoven fahren. Allerdings schlage ich die Kreuzung in Schlich als Treffpunkt vor. Von da geht es dann durch die Felder ab in den Wald und vor dem Forsthaus durch das Tor zur WBTSP. von Hoven brauche ich ca. 60 min. (Hoffe das ich das noch schaffe )
> ...



Laß uns dann am Forsthaus treffen, das ist doch auf der Straße nach Schevenhütte bevor es in den Wald geht, oder liege ich 
Falsch??? Schlich ist für mich ein Umweg. Laß uns um ca. 12:30 dort an der Straße treffen. Ich schicke Dir per PM meine Handynummer, damit nichts schief geht!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Des weiteren hat ja auch bspw.Ralph eine längere Anfahrt/Heimfahrt. *



Das macht nix; auf mich braucht Ihr keine Rücksicht nehmen... ...fahr ich hin und zurück halt was langsamer...

Fahren wir eigentlich bei jedem Wetter ?...Regenjacke und los ? Muß ich nur wissen. Ok, Sturm und Regen muß nicht sein aber ansonsten macht mir das nix...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Der Herr scheint wieder genesen...*



coole Grafik René...


----------



## Netnick (27. November 2003)

Hi,

arbeite immer noch an der Frage............"kannste gute Gewissens mit denen fahren oder machste den Bremsklotz?"  

Wie lange seid ihr denn ca. auf die 35 KM unterwegs. Nur mal so, damit ich ein Gefühl dafür bekomme. Das ist nämlich auch immer so meine Trainings-Distanz.

Danke für die Antwort

Gruß
Gasgas.Nicole


----------



## rpo35 (27. November 2003)

Habt Ihr Euch mal den Spitzenreiter angesehen ?
Arbeiten geht der jedenfalls nicht !... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/wp_details.php?userid=18363

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (27. November 2003)

Ja, habe ich schon einmal. Da gehören noch zwei dazu. Die sind irgendwie im Scottjugendteam. Studenten und unwesentlich jünger als wir 
Wenn Du auf deren Webseite siehst, dann weisst Du auch, wo Vattern den Most holt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gasgas.nicole _
> *Hi,
> 
> arbeite immer noch an der Frage............"kannste gute Gewissens mit denen fahren oder machste den Bremsklotz?"
> ...



Mach Dich nicht zu viele Sorgen, wir, aber insbesondere unser Localguide René (tolles Neudeutsch   ) nimmt auf jeden Rücksicht!!! Der Spaß am Biken steht im Vordergrund, ich glaube ich kann da für die anderen mitsprechen. War ja auch erst 1 mal dabei. . Ich hatte mich auch auf alles eingestellt, war dann aber von der Gruppe angenehm überrascht.
Letzte Woche haben wir für die 36 Km ca. 3h gebraucht, da mußt Du vielleicht 20 min Pannenpause abziehen, aber das kommt so ca. hin. Reine Fahrzeit wars natürlich weniger. Am Ende der ganzen Tour (mein Hin- und Rückweg zur WBTSP inkl.) hatte ich einen Schnitt von ca. 19 km/h.

Dir passiert nichts   !!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gasgas.nicole _
> *"kannste gute Gewissens mit denen fahren oder machste den Bremsklotz?"  *



Hey Nicole,

soll ich ein Seil mitnehmen ? Dann können wir Dich an diversen Steigungen ziehen...  
...nee, Spass beiseite; Felix hat alles gesagt. Du brauchst Dir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen.

Die meisten der "stärkeren" Fahrer haben eine recht lange Anfahrt und toben sich auf Hin-/Rückweg aus... 

Grüsse und bis Samstag
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netnick (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckl _
> *.................Letzte Woche haben wir für die 36 Km ca. 3h gebraucht.....................*



DAS BEKOMME ICH HIN !!!!!   

@rpo35: danke für das Angebot mit dem Seil. Ist die Frage, ob mich einer von der Stelle bekommt.  

Gruß
GGN


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gasgas.nicole _
> *Ist die Frage, ob mich einer von der Stelle bekommt.  *



ok, 2 Seile...René und ich ziehen...


----------



## Frank S. (28. November 2003)

Hallo @all,
da ist man mal drei Tage nicht da und ihr sprengt hier den Thread.

Also ob ich Samstag mitkomme kann ich nocht nicht sagen.
Sonntag bin ich aber wieder mit dabei.

@gasgas.nicole
Ich fahre von Kirchberg aus mit dem MTB zur Talsperre, wenn du Lust hast kannst du dich gerne anschließen. Wir brauchen so ca 1 Std. bis dort. Eine gemeinsame Tour auf der Sophie können wir auch gerne mal machen. Aber das sollten wir in dem anderen Thread klären.  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t53420.html


----------



## Happy_User (28. November 2003)

@pumuckl
So, damit wir vor dem Telefonieren schon einmal die emeinsame Karte sehen.
Treffpunkt: 12:30 bei Haus Hardt. Der Einstieg Strasse Wanderweg10.
Sollte zu finden sein.
Ich folge dann für gewöhnlich dem Wanderweg. Hat den Vorteil, dass dort weniger Steigungen als auf der Strasse sind.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## redrace (28. November 2003)

> Der Herr scheint wieder genesen und schafft punktemäßigen Vorrat bezüglich bevorstehendes Wochenende




@XC

Dafür konnte ich aber auch gestern nichts machen , heute und am Sonntag geht auch nichts  und am Samstag muss ich erst noch sehen. Du Punktegeier!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (28. November 2003)

Heh ihr Mitradeler/Punktegeier!
Es haben sich erst 5 bzw. 3 eingetragen !!!
Et jippt erst ab 6 Teilnehmer leckere 5 Pünkten für den Winterpokal !!!

@rpo35/happy_user:
Ich bringe euch was mit! 

Zum Wetter:
Ich komme bei so ziemlich jeden Wetter zur Talsperre. Vor zwei Wochen sind wir im Dauerregen gefahren. Die Tour wird dann etwas den Umständen angepasst.

Nachtrag: Das soll mal einer sagen, wir wären Chaoten: Prattdreivers  Ob die die Stunts fürs Foto nachstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. November 2003)

@ Holger

So nun zum morgigen Treffpunkt.
Ich bin morgen um ca. 12:30 an dem in der Karte mit einem roten Kreuz makierten Treffpunkt. Die Weiterfahrt können wir ja dann besprechen!!!






Wir haben ja dann noch viel Zeit, Treffen ist ja erst um 13:15!!! Bis Morgen, kannst mir ja noch Deine Handynummer per PM mailen, dann dürfte aber echt nichts mehr schief gehen   !!!


@ XC Racer
DAnn müssen wir wohl auf die Punkte verzichten   !!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## alpi (28. November 2003)

Hallo ihr Sonntagsfahrer,

ich bin auch dabei 11.00 an der WBTSP.

Gruß  Matthias


----------



## Heimwerker King (28. November 2003)

Wem am Sonntag der Weg nach Aachen zu weit ist und Lust hat im Rheinland zu fahren ... Sonntag morgen im Siebengebirge ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1075


Bitte Eintragen

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Heimwerker King (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckl _
> *@ XC Racer
> DAnn müssen wir wohl auf die Punkte verzichten   !!!
> 
> Gruß Felix *



Nein jetzt sinds sechs... ich bin dabei ... aber Sonntag sieht es schlecht aus

cu on Saturday


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Das soll mal einer sagen, wir wären Chaoten: Prattdreivers  Ob die die Stunts fürs Foto nachstellen  *



@René: habe ich mir schonmal angesehen und mich genau das gleiche gefragt... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## gambo (28. November 2003)

"Das soll mal einer sagen, wir wären Chaoten: Prattdreivers  Ob die die Stunts fürs Foto nachstellen   "


als prattdreivers sympathisant kann ich sagen , die sind wirklich so verrückt .

m


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. November 2003)

Ich habe mich unter Vorbehalt auch für Sonntag mal eingetragen. Bis Morgen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *@rpo35/happy_user:
> Ich bringe euch was mit! *



ätsch @happy_user; ich weiss schon was, ich weiss schon was...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> ätsch @happy_user; ich weiss schon was, ich weiss schon was...    *




bekomme ich auch was    ????


----------



## Frank S. (28. November 2003)

Hey,
ich werde morgen nicht mit dabei sein.  

@rpo35 und XCRacer 
macht viele Fotos

@Happy_User
ich hoffe du kannst die Route morgen aufzeichnen.

Dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Spaß und am Sonntag fahre ich wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank S. _
> *Hey,
> ich werde morgen nicht mit dabei sein.  *



Schade Frank ! Sonntag kann ich nicht.

Bis dann
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckl _
> *bekomme ich auch was    ???? *



Du kriegst die Sporen...


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2003)

ach ja...und das uns niemand mehr kneift; macht -5 Punkte...


----------



## Ursi (28. November 2003)

Hallöle Alle hier,

na bei euch in der Aachener Gegend ist ja richtig was los. Bin nach längerer Zeit in der Schweiz wieder zu Hause und würde gerne wieder hier Biken. Da ich am Sonntag bereits mit ein paar Leutz in Bonn im Siebengebirge unterwesg bin würde ich gerne am Samstag bei euch mitfahren. Scheint ja alle recht nett zu sein. Und ihr habt ja Erfahrung mit dem "schwachen" Geschlecht.

@ Heimwerker: Da du mir ja schon am Sonntag den Guide machst komme ich am besten am Samstag zu dir nach Köln und wir fahren zusammen nach Aachen. ok? HandyNr hast Du ja schon.

Bis dann.

Ursi


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ursi _
> *würde ich gerne am Samstag bei euch mitfahren. Scheint ja alle recht nett zu sein.*



Huhu Ursi,

klar sind wir alle nett...bist herzlich willkommen !!

Bis morgen dann
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ursi _
> *
> 
> @ Heimwerker: Da du mir ja schon am Sonntag den Guide machst komme ich am besten am Samstag zu dir nach Köln und wir fahren zusammen nach Aachen. ok? HandyNr hast Du ja schon.
> ...



Ich ruf dich an Ursi

cu


----------



## Happy_User (28. November 2003)

@rpo35 Har Har, ich weiss auch was 

@franks Schade. Ich hoffe, dass das mich morgen nicht völlig platt macht und wenn ich noch kann, fahre ich auch am Sonntag. Brauche Punkte und Kilometer.   Werde versuchen das alles aufzuzeichnen. 

@all

cu tomorrow


----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *@rpo35 Har Har, ich weiss auch was *


----------



## Ursi (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *@rpo35 Har Har, ich weiss auch was
> 
> @franks Schade. Ich hoffe, dass das mich morgen nicht völlig platt macht und wenn ich noch kann, fahre ich auch am Sonntag. Brauche Punkte und Kilometer.   Werde versuchen das alles aufzuzeichnen.
> ...



Langsam werde ich ja nervös. Und wozu gibt es Punkte?

Ursi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ursi _
> *Langsam werde ich ja nervös. Und wozu gibt es Punkte?*



@Ursi: keine Panik, geht um den Winterpokal, den von uns eh keiner gewinnen kann... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Du kriegst die Sporen...  *



..... bzw wird bei der nächsten Ausfahrt in den Hasselgraben geschubst, oder was????
Das sind ja super Aussichten   !!!! Hat man davon wenn man der jüngste ist!!!!  

Bis Morgen!!!


----------



## Netnick (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank S. _
> *@gasgas.nicole
> Ich fahre von Kirchberg aus mit dem MTB zur Talsperre, wenn du Lust hast kannst du dich gerne anschließen. Wir brauchen so ca 1 Std. bis dort. *



@Frank S.: Du bist ja bekloppt   
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, ihr fahrt dort ca. 3 Stunden + 1 Stunde hin + 2 Stunden zurück (falls ich die Pedale da überhaupt noch treffe) Ich bin froh wenn ich die Runde mit euch schaffe und nicht peinlich durch Trödelei auffalle.

ABER ich werde am Sonntag stark an meinem Tempo arbeiten, um dann demnächst mal bei euch dabei sein zu können. Bis dahin

 VIEL SPAß FÜR ALLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Gruß
Gasgas.Nicole


----------



## Ursi (29. November 2003)

Kann nicht, bin krank :kotz: 


Hy King, tut mir echt leid, aber es geht nicht. Vieln Dank auch für dein leibes angebot mich zu pflegen. Ich glaube nicht das Du daran Spass hättest. Wenn ich krank bin, bin ich einfach unaustehlich, vor allem wenn ein Kater ist. 


cu am Sonntag

Ursi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ursi _
> *Kann nicht, bin krank :kotz:
> 
> 
> ...



Dann wünsche ich Dir eine Gute Besserung!!!!! 
Leg Dich mit Deinem Kater ins Bett, trinke Cola und Esse Salzstangen, damit Du für Mogen wieder fit bist!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gasgas.nicole _
> *
> 
> @Frank S.: Du bist ja bekloppt
> ...



Trau Dich, von nüs küt nüs!!!!! Das habe ich als Bodensee´ler hier schnell gelernt   !!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. November 2003)

Das war mal wieder ein super Tour, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal!!! 

@ René
Morgen komme ich definitiv nicht mit, muß noch lernen, schaffe das sonst nicht. Wenn sich keiner mehr für Morgen anmelden sollte, habe ich Euch auch noch die Winterpokalpunkte für Morgen versaut   !!!!

Ich wünsche Euch Morgen viel Spaß!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## "TWIGGY" (29. November 2003)

Ich kann mich da dem pumuckel nur anschliessen  
echt coole Tour trotz Platten   thx nochmal an RPO35.
Nur mit dem Licht ist es nachher dann doch ziemlich knapp geworden   oder RPO 35


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von "TWIGGY" _
> *Nur mit dem Licht ist es nachher dann doch ziemlich knapp geworden   oder RPO 35  *



stimmt...habe eine Stunde gebraucht; war also um 17:10 Uhr hier. Da ich aber wie angedeutet von Vicht bis Roetgen auf der Strasse geblieben bin und hinten 'ne Funzel hatte, ging's noch so gerade.

Ansonsten wie immer ein tolle Truppe; hoffe, es hat auch den "Neulingen" Sandra, Marco (oder Marc ?...*g*) und Erhard gefallen.

Bis zum nächsten mal und allen die morgen biken viel Vergnügen !
Ralph

Ps: stelle später noch ein paar Bilder und das Profil rein...


----------



## XCRacer (29. November 2003)

Hier als Apettithappen für morgen:






ganzgroß

Wie immer Start auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre. Erneut drei neue Gesichter in unserer Runde. Davon ein Mädel. Die geplante Strecke musste etwas abgeändert werden, da die Jagdgenossenschaft Tiere töten wollte!

Die Porträtfotos sind etwas verwackelt. Lag wohl an XCRacer's zittriger Hand. Er hat sich darüber geärgert, das die Jäger sein Logo dazu verwendet haben, ihr Revier abzustecken 














mittelgroß..ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß..ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß..ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß..ganzgroß

Erstmal durch den Gressenicher Wald zum Heisterner Wäldchen. Hier einen kniffeligen Downhill hinab ins Schönthal. Den Laufenburger Weg hinauf. Vor der Laufenburg dann rechts und über den Generalsweg hinab nach Merode. Hier hat dann noch TWIGGY plattgefahren.

Kurz zuvor hat Heimwerker_King versucht, sich mit Finnen auf Deutsch zu unterhalten, weil er meinte es wären Belgier oder Holländer  (Ist doch eh alles das selbe ... )














mittelgroß..ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß..ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß..ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß..ganzgroß

Ein paar lustige Schlammwege entlang, den Hardthover Weg gekreuzt und den Supertrail durch die Gronauer Hecke.

Oben in Großhau dann nur noch den Rennweg hinunter. Auf dem Weg zur Talsperre sind wir dann doch noch einen grimmigen Jägersmann vor (eigentlich hinter) die Flinte gefahren. Er hat uns jedoch nicht als potentielle Beute angesehen und uns verschont.





ganzgroß


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2003)

Huhu zusammen,

René hat bereits alles ausführlich beschrieben und wie immer...klasse Bilder.

Hier gibt's noch mehr davon: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3550&ppuser=13024

Die Bilder vom Trail (Generalsweg) sind leider alle total verschwommen und zu dunkel. Ihr fahrt definitiv zu schnell !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (29. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 
und allen zu Hause gebliebenen eine lange Nase und dreifaches    

War eine klasse Tour wenn auch meine Fitness etwas hinkt. Egal, war super und jetzt geht es auch wieder. Vielleicht Morgen noch einmal??? Der Geist ist willig. Schaun wir mal, was das Fleisch morgen sagt. 

Für alle Interessierten gibt es als Anlage den Kopf ohne Maske
  und die Packliste des gelben Containers:

 Regenjacke
 Rettungsdecke
 T-Shirt
 Windjacke
 Erstehilfe Pack
 Ersatz Akkus
 Infos zu Blutgruppe, Notfallnummer, etc.
 3l Wasser
 Handy


Bis die Tage


  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Packliste des gelben Containers:
> 
> Regenjacke
> ...



dafür gibt's aus Belgien ein 3-fach kräftiges "wow" "wow" "wow"


----------



## Happy_User (30. November 2003)

Mahlzeit,

nach dem wir schon eine Menge Bilder haben, hier noch die 2D Ansicht der Route und das Höhenprofil ab Hoven.
Ich hoffe, dass die vB Code Funktion funktioniert.

Strecke ab Hoven:
http://www.ichhabnichtsanzuziehen.de/Sport/radfahren/Touren/WBTSP_20031129/WBTSP_20031129.jpg

Höhenprofil:
http://www.ichhabnichtsanzuziehen.de/Sport/radfahren/Touren/WBTSP_20031129/WBTSP_Profil_20031129.jpg

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Mahlzeit,...Ich hoffe, dass die vB Code Funktion funktioniert.
> *



re Mahlzeit...Holger: ich denke, die Funktion funktioniert nicht... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (30. November 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,
da habe ich wohl eine gute Tour und 5 Punkte verpasst.  

Gelobe für das nächste Weekend besserung.
Ich musste aus Zeitgründen mit der Ville vorlieb nehmen.
War auch recht nett, aber man kennt halt alle Wege und Biker
dort.

Viele Grüsse an Red Race (heimlich am Punkte sammeln?)  

P.S.: XC - Racer wann zahlste deine Kafferechnung?
War echtlecker! 

In diesem Sinne und noch einen schönen ersten Advent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2003)

Heute leider nur zu viert gestartet. Haben aber später auf dem Parkplatz Rennweg alpi aufgesammelt. Er hatte sich aus Köln kommend an diversen Baustellen und Ortsfesten festgefahren.

Ein neuer Biker war dabei. Christoph aus Alsdorf hat sich zu uns gesellt.

Schon nach wenigen Kilometern hat sich Frank auf dem Downhill am Thönbachweg "etwas" abgelegt. Eine gute Gelegenheit um festzustellen, das seine Bremsbeläge total abgefahren sind. alpi fällt auf, das er Platt hat. Also erstmal Päusken angesacht...











mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. 

Da wir zu Begin auf alpi gewartet haben und bedingt durch die anderen "Zwischenfälle", haben wir uns auf eine Umrundung der Wehebachtalsperre beschränkt. Somit blieb es bei 24km und 669Hm.








mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. mittelgroß.ganzgroß.|. 

War trotzdem eine tolle Tour, wie immer, mit netten Leuten. Das Wetter hat ja doch noch mitgespielt. Frank hatte heute wohl den "Arschkartentag": Bremsen runter und (Er!) zweimal vom Rad (unfre*u*willig) runter  . Ist ihm aber nichts ernstes passiert, deshalb ein Smilie!





ganzgroß

*Nicht vergessen! Morgen erstes Türchen aufmachen!*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. November 2003)

Wie sieht das denn mit einer Tour nächsten Samstag, den 6.12. aus??? Hätte von Euch jemand Lust und Zeit??
Allen noch einen schönen Atzventzsonntag!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## redrace (30. November 2003)

> Hätte von Euch jemand Lust und Zeit



Ja Ja dat!!

Wie wäre es mit einer Einladung ins Siebengebirge!!??

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2003)

...


----------



## XCRacer (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dirk S. _
> *P.S.: XC - Racer wann zahlste deine Kafferechnung?
> War echtlecker!
> *



Verkünde hiermit, das Dirk S ein Nassauer ist! Er hat seit Monaten in der Firma 2,80 Kaffeeschulden! ...aber en dickes Votec fahr'n 



> Wie wäre es mit einer Einladung ins Siebengebirge!!??


Am kommenden Samstag? Jo, hätte Interesse!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *
> 
> Ja Ja dat!!
> ...



Ich würde auch mit ins Siebengebirge kommen, das Problem, ich habe kein Auto!!!


----------



## rpo35 (30. November 2003)

nabend zusammen,

kann leider am nächsten Wochenende Sa+So nicht mit. Den Grund dafür findet ihr morgen auf der Hauptseite des Forums ganz unten... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (30. November 2003)

Hallo XC - Race,
ist schön nette Kollegen zu haben! 

Man muss halt an allen Ecken sparen um Votec fahren
zu können.  

Das Fahren auf dem Votec entschädigt alles! 

Bis zu nächsten Weekend. 
Aber ohne Votec. Es hält Winterschlaf.....


----------



## Happy_User (30. November 2003)

Hi,

Redrace, würde sagen, mach doch einmal einen Termin für das Siebengebirge. An welchen Startpunkt hattest Du denn gedacht?

@pumuckl
Ich kann dich mitnehmen. Habe ein Auto und einen Dachgepäckträger. Muss zwar noch einen neue Schraube für den Träger für das zwote Rad besorgen, sollte aber bis Samstag klappen.
Für den Sonntag habe ich mich auf der Sophienhöhe angemeldet. Wenn Du Bock hast, da werde ich ab Hoven mit dem Bike hinfahren.
Meine, dass sind mit dem Bike um die 25 min. Werde ich aber noch prüfen.

@rpo35
Klingt ja misteriös, aber solange es nicht die Bildzeitung ist ... und Zugang zu einem Computer hast Du auch noch, also kein Krankenhaus.
Dann schaun wir doch einmal morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (30. November 2003)

> mach doch einmal einen Termin für das Siebengebirge



Erledigt 

Wer möcht kann zu mir kommen und wir fahren dann, wenn das Wetter es zulässt um 11:00 Uhr mit dem Rad von uns aus los. Ca. 25 km und eine Stunde Fahrzeit!

Gruß


----------



## woodstock (30. November 2003)

wenn ihr mal an Düren/Langerwehe/Kreuzau vorbeikommt und ein langsamer schaukelfahrer net stört, dann sagt mal bescheid!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckl _
> *Wie sieht das denn mit einer Tour nächsten Samstag, den 6.12. aus??? Hätte von Euch jemand Lust und Zeit??
> Allen noch einen schönen Atzventzsonntag!!
> 
> Gruß Felix *




Ich habe feststellen müssen das ich am Samstag gar keine Zeit habe biken zu gehen. Das hatte ich total vergessen als ich den Vorschlag gemacht habe   !!!! Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß im Siebengebirge!!

@Holger
Das mit Sonntag müsste aber klappen!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *nabend zusammen,
> 
> kann leider am nächsten Wochenende Sa+So nicht mit. Den Grund dafür findet ihr morgen auf der Hauptseite des Forums ganz unten...
> ...



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 40. Geburtstag. *  Du alter Sack! Endlich fährst Du in einer anderen Klasse als ich. Ein Konkurent weniger


----------



## SLOHMO (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo an alle Mitfahrer,

Sandra und ich waren zum ersten mal mit dabei und müssen sagen, dass es uns echt viel Spaß gemacht hat; ein Dankeschön hierfür.
Würden uns gerne möglichst bald wieder mal anschliessen !!!

Und unser Angebot, mal eine Tour in Kölner Umgebung zu "guiden" steht, auf jeden Fall.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## SLOHMO (1. Dezember 2003)

Ralph

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 40. Geburtstag.   Du alter Sack! Endlich fährst Du in einer anderen Klasse als ich. Ein Konkurent weniger  *



Danke Danke...als ob ich je eine Gefahr für Dich war... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (1. Dezember 2003)

Gratulation,

die 40 hätte ich nicht erwartet. 

Bis die Tage

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Gratulation,
> 
> die 40 hätte ich nicht erwartet.
> ...



 ich auch nicht...aber läst sich nicht ändern...


----------



## Ursi (1. Dezember 2003)

Tut mir echt leid das ich den Heimwerker King zweimal und euch an der WBTS versetzen musste. Hat mich leider schlimmer erwischt als ich dachte. Kein Kater sondern eine Darmgrippe. War heute auch nicht auf der Arbeit.

@rpo35 nein der  Heimwerker war nicht mit mir Biertrinken. Aber das werden wir diese Woche nachholen. Danke für den Tipp.

Und Herzlichen Glückwunsch  zum Geburtstag. Nun wechselst Du ja von BiVi auf UHu - Bis Vierzig  - Unter Hundert. 

Bis dann

Ursi


----------



## Racegirl (1. Dezember 2003)

@rpo35

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche! Würdest Du Moppedrennen fahren, würde Dir jetzt eine neue Klasse zur Verfügung stehen:

COM-Cup ---> Crazy Old Men (In dieser Klasse wird überraschend oft die Top-Weekend-Zeit gefahren also nicht die Ohren hängen lassen  )

@die ganzen neuen Mädchen

Ich hoffe Ihr werdet mir keine Schande machen, Euch wacker schlagen und den Jungs zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt. Ich verlasse mich auf Euch!!!

@all

Aufgrund diverser gesundheitlicher Probleme und einer (mehroderwenigerZwangs-)Versetzung nach Frankfurt, muß ich mich wohl verabschieden. Ich vermisse Euch alle jetzt schon unendlich und lese neidvoll die Berichte von den super Wochenendtouren. Freue mich, daß sich aus dem Thread von Frank S. so eine tolle Clique gebildet hat und denke sehr gerne an die tollen (wenn auch leider sehr wenigen) Touren mit Euch zurück! Würde eine Menge darum geben nochmal diesen Wahnsinnstrail (die dabei waren wissen welchen ich meine) mit Euch zu genießen und den Fahrspaß mit Euch ganz besonderen Leuten zu teilen!

Ihr werdet mir fehlen! Habt viel Spaß und genießt die Trails! Die Neujahrspräsente werde ich versuchen bei einem von Euch vorher noch unterzubringen!!

Das Kampfhamster-Racegirl


----------



## Frank S. (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

@rpo35
Herzlichen Glückwunsch  , nach meinen beiden Abflügen gestern fühle ich mich heute auch wie 40.  

@all
XCRacer und ich treffen uns am Sonntag in Jülich um eine Runde über die Sophienhöhe zu fahren. Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen hier ist der  Termin 
und hier der Thread zu dem Thema. Wir sollten dies nicht auch noch hier diskutieren sonst verliert man noch total den Überblick.


Und hier kommt noch die 2D Grafik von der Sonntagstour.


----------



## Happy_User (1. Dezember 2003)

@racegirl
Schade. Aber in Frankfurt hast Du auch genug Berge und Du kannst über dies Portal dort ja eine Bikegemeinde aufbauen. Ich würde sagen, Schande macht Dir schnucki nicht. Sreenname einer 80iger und Schubmachen wie ne 500er 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Heimwerker King (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> *... und einer (mehroderwenigerZwangs-)Versetzung nach Frankfurt, muß ich mich wohl verabschieden.
> 
> Das Kampfhamster-Racegirl *



Hi Simone,

da sind wir aber überrascht. Wer hat dich den gezwungen? Sollen wir dir Helfen kommen?

Wenn nicht viel Spass und viel Erfolg in Frankfurt. Falls Du nach Frankfurt/Main wechselst, kannst Du im Taunus oder in Bad Kreuznach gut Biken. Die Leute von dort sind hier im Forum auch recht aktiv. In Frankfurt/Oder wird es wohl eher mässig mit dem Biken, den dann bist Du ja ziemlich im Flachland.

Falls Du zuviel Sehnsucht nach den Rheinländern (Aachen + Köln) verspürst, kommen wir dich besuchen und reißen dich aus deinem Blues und biken mit dir in oder um Frankfurt.

ALso bis dann und viel Glück

der Heimwerker


----------



## Heimwerker King (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *...Scenename (oder Screenname) einer 80iger und Schubmachen wie ne 500er...*



Jo und super Stylisch, Kompliment an Schnucki.


cu


----------



## redrace (1. Dezember 2003)

HUHU
*singmodusein*

Happy birthday to you, oink, happy birthday to you, oink, happy birthday , happy birthday ,happy birthday to you, oink!

*singmodusaus*

Lass dich reich beschenken und feier auch schön!!


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2003)

Tach zusammen,

so, bin zur Feier des Tages was früher nach Hause.
Möchte nur schnell Danke sagen für die lieben Grüsse !...  

So, und jetzt schnell Kölsch kaufen...hehe

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Cooles Bild Horst...


----------



## Heimwerker King (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ursi _
> *
> 
> @rpo35 nein der  Heimwerker war nicht mit mir Biertrinken. Aber das werden wir diese Woche nachholen. Danke für den Tipp.
> ...



Danke für die Einladung    

cu


----------



## Schnucki (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *
> 
> Jo und super Stylisch, Kompliment an Schnucki.
> ...



@Happy User & Heimwerker King

Vielen Dank für die netten Komplimente   da werde ich ja direkt ganz rot. 

Möchte mich auch noch mal ganz lieb für die tolle Tour am Samstag bedanken und vor allem auch beim Heimwerker King, der so nett war und uns den Weg zu Euch gezeigt hat. 

Und natürlich auch alles Gute zum Vierzigsten  feier schön!!!!

Wäre auch total gerne am kommenden Wochenende im Siebengebirge mit dabei. Kann nur sagen, dass loht sich auf jeden Fall, auch wenn die Touren meistens etwas kürzer sind. 

Werde erst wieder ab dem 16.12. online sein ... also nicht böse sein, wenn ich mich bis dahin nicht melde

der Berg ruft .... Schnucki


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Dezember 2003)

Besser spät als nie!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ralph   !!!!

Auf 40 hätte ich dich auch nicht geschätzt, natürlich jünger   !!!
Feier noch schön, vorallem kommendes Wochenende!!!!
Bis zur nächsten Tour!!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## rpo35 (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pumuckl _
> *Auf 40 hätte ich dich auch nicht geschätzt, natürlich jünger   !!!*



Ihr seid alle soooo lieb zu mir...  
und jetzt der Schock für Euch...ich fahre ja noch nicht so lange...kann mich bestimmt noch steigern... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> *@rpo35
> 
> Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche! Würdest Du Moppedrennen fahren, würde Dir jetzt eine neue Klasse zur Verfügung stehen:
> ...



Huhu Simone, habe den anderen bereits angedroht, das ich noch steigerungsfähig bin... ...Verabschieden ?...Du kommst doch wieder oder !?...Wahnsinnstrail ?...ich denke Du meinst den nach Zerkall runter... 

Also; halt die Ohren steif und melde Dich wenn Du mal in der Nähe bist...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte noch mal alle Wehebachtalsperrentour-Teilnehmer wegen des Weihnachtsmarktbesuches am 20.12. infomieren.

Infos hier und bitte hier anmelden.

Wär gan nett wenn dort einige der WBTS-Truppe zusammenkommen würden.

Gruß

Horst

PS + alle anderen vom IBC die Lust haben...


----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2003)

Huhu Horst

hast Jeburtstach Au Hur... ....
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf...äh Glückwunsch aus Aachen.
Feier schön und lass Dich reich beschenken !     

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei !


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Dezember 2003)

@ Heimwerker Nikolaus Horst

Ich schließe mich Ralph an und wünsche Dir auch einen wunderschönen Geburtstag, auf das Dich Deine Familie heute auch wirklich reich beschenkt  !!!!

 

Bis demnächst

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. Dezember 2003)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburts- und Nikolaustag


----------



## Happy_User (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Horst,

herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du hast heute hoffentlich besonders große Schuhe vor die Tür gestellt, und wenn die so sauber sind wie Dein Fahrrad, werden die bestimmt spezialiced gefüllt sein.  

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Dezember 2003)

*@ All* 

Vielen Dank an alle die mir zum Geburtstag gratuliert haben. Und wie das in Köln so üblich ist kommt der von den Gratulanten der Zeit hat auf ein Bier vorbei.

Telefonummer folgt im Bild

cu


----------



## redrace (6. Dezember 2003)

HUHU

We did it!! 
D.h. Swyp und ich haben es getan!! Ja wir waren im Siebengebirge und wurden mit einem fast menschenleeren Wald belohnt und ein wenig Sonne hatten wir auch!! ÄÄÄÄÄTSCH!!

Wenn es heute fürs absagen Punkte für den Winterpokal gegeben hätte, hätten einige ganz gut aufgeholt!!!    

Aber ich biete das Ganze bestimmt nochmal an!!

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (6. Dezember 2003)

Bei uns kam pünktlich um 12.00Uhr die Sonne raus. Hätte mich den Ar$ch beißen können ...


----------



## Happy_User (6. Dezember 2003)

Die Sonne habe ich dann aber erst um 16:00 wieder gesehen. Bin mit dem Rad um die Sophienhöhe drum rum und der Nordwind war schon etwas frisch.  (Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Smily mit Eiszapfen?)
Von denen hatte ich einige an den Füßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *(Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Smily mit Eiszapfen?)*



Hallo Holger,

schau mal hier http://www.smiliemania.de/
Vielleicht wirst Du ja fündig... 

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: So, das Bier steht kalt...


----------



## Happy_User (6. Dezember 2003)

@rpo35
Hm, finde ich etwas zu teuer.


> Der Anruf aus z.B. Deutschland mit 2 min kostet dich also insgesamt nur einmalig 3,72 Euro. Dafür sparst Du Dir lange und mühsame Downloadzeit. Somit "kostet" dich ein Smilie gerade mal 0,19 Cent!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Dezember 2003)

[email protected] Sophienhöhe [07.12.03]


----------



## rpo35 (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *@rpo35
> Hm, finde ich etwas zu teuer.
> *



Da hast Du recht...habe ich aber garnicht drauf geachtet...war halt nur ein Gag... 

Was liegt den nächsten Samstag an ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *(Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Smily mit Eiszapfen?)
> Von denen hatte ich einige an den Füßen. *



Der ist doch nicht schlecht: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Findest Du hier: http://www.kurts-smilies.de


----------



## XCRacer (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> Was liegt den nächsten Samstag an ?
> 
> *



Radeln ? Mach mal 'nen Vorschlag! Ich kann ab Mittag

Sonntag schon was vor ?


----------



## Happy_User (7. Dezember 2003)

Vorschlag:

Frank hat doch noch den Track von der  Einruhr MTB-Strecke. den könnten wir versuchen nachzufahren. 
Bei mir ist allerdings ja das Problem mit der Arbeit.  
Ich versuche den Sonntag frei zubekommen. Kann also sein, dass dann der Samstag dran glauben muß.

Melde mich noch dazu.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Vorschlag:
> 
> Frank hat doch noch den Track von der  Einruhr MTB-Strecke. den könnten wir versuchen nachzufahren.
> ...



Gute Idee Holger. Ich warte mal ab und werde entweder bei der Randonee in Dolhain am 14. oder in Einruhr mitfahren. Der Samstag wäre wahrscheinlich günstiger; sonst hat René die Qual der Wahl...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe Frank noch nicht auf die Tracks angesprochen, meine aber gesterbn so etwas gehört zu haben, dass er an dem Wochenende nicht da ist, und bei mir sieht es so aus, dass ich am Samstag arbeiten werde, um am Sonntag den Wettkampf zu bestreiten. 

Könnte aber eine Alternative zu den bekannten Silvesterläufen sein: Ein Silvesterbike um Einruhr


----------



## rpo35 (8. Dezember 2003)

ok, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich am Sonntag in Belgien mitfahren.

@XCRacer: Ich nehme an, Du fährst Autobahn; sollen wir uns am Grenzübergang am Parkplatz treffen ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *Ich nehme an, Du fährst Autobahn; sollen wir uns am Grenzübergang am Parkplatz treffen ?
> *



Gute Idee! *Sonntag 9:30Uhr* auf dem Parkplatz Grenzübergang "Lichtenbusch" am alten Zollhaus.  Auf dem Parkplatz links halten, sonst  übersieht man den anderen zwischen den LKWs so schnell 

*Achtung! Änderung! Wird wohl 10:30 am Parkplatz getroffen und 11Uhr am Start!*

..please wait...

PS: Samstag muß ich arbeiten


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2003)

Nabend zusammen,

hatten gestern 'ne nette "Nachtfahrt"... 
Von Roetgen aus ging es Richtung Stausee Eupen, dann nach Ternell mit einer ca. 10-Minütigen Kletterparty an der Hill (nicht ganz ungefährlich im Dunkeln... )

Hier das Profil:





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin's nochmal,

habe Euch hier mal eine Sammlung von Profilen gespeichert...die schönsten, längsten, härtesten und die "flachste"... 

Schaut mal rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3574&ppuser=13024

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich sehe schon, Ralph ist auch ein Kandidat für die Bikearena Sauerland  
Bikearena Sauerland 
Ich hoffe auf einen milden Winter und dann wollte ich ein paar von den Touren nachfahren. Alleine schon der Anstieg zum Langenberg ist die Anreise wert.  

cu on Sunday

Holger


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Ich sehe schon, Ralph ist auch ein Kandidat für die Bikearena Sauerland  *



Yes Sir, bin einigermassen "Bergfest"... 
Bitte immer bei mir melden, wenn Du dort Touren planst !!

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Wat jibbet für Wetter am Sondach ?...


----------



## on any sunday (11. Dezember 2003)

Tach zusammen!

Viel Spaß in Belgien. Bei den bescheidenen Wetteraussichten werde ich wohl verzichten, ich weiß, Memme.  

Hallo Renè, war mal wieder auf deiner Heimseite, habe da  entdeckt, das BabelFish jetzt auch ganze Seiten übersetzt. Luschtig, Übersetzung GPS-> Government inspection department, aber doch stellenweise sinnvoll. 

Das Foto zum Wochenende:







Scheint am Klein zu liegen schäm Klein gegen Gebühr zu verleihen. 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (12. Dezember 2003)

@ on any sunday
Moin, ist es die Uhrzeit? Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.

@ralph
In Eupen sieht es heute schon besser aus.  gestern haben die für Sonntag nur Regen gezeigt, heute auch schon eine Sonne und Regen.

WetterOnlineEupen


----------



## Ursi (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *@ on any sunday
> Moin, ist es die Uhrzeit? Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.
> 
> WetterOnlineEupen *



Morgen,

verstanden hab´ich´s auch nicht, aber irgendwie sieht auf beiden Bildern die Sattelspitze etwas merkwürdig aus, insbesondere bei dem Klein-Vatertags-Poster mit dem roten Sattel... . Oder habe ich da wieder zuviel Fantasie.

cu
Ursi

@ King ... war net gestern abend... können wir wiedeholen...


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ursi _
> *irgendwie sieht auf beiden Bildern die Sattelspitze etwas merkwürdig aus, insbesondere bei dem Klein-Vatertags-Poster mit dem roten Sattel... . Oder habe ich da wieder zuviel Fantasie.
> *



 nicht schlecht... 

@on any sunday: stell das Bild doch bitte mal in einer höheren Auflösung ein... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. Dezember 2003)

@ Happy User  

Der Text steht in keiner Beziehung zum Bild.  Den Inhalt muß auch nicht unbedingt jeder verstehen.  

Ach ja, Du schreibts irgendwo was von SAP. Falls Du damit beruflich zu tun hast, mein herzliches Beileid.  Dies wird auch nicht jeder verstehen.

Falls Du allerdings ein Problem mit dem Bild hast, dann...... 

@ rpo35

Könntest Du bitte genauer begründen, warum Du das Bild in einer höheren Auflösung haben möchtest. Falls Du es hier nicht veröffentlichen willst, auch als pm.  

Matsch Greetings in Belgium

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von on any sunday _
> *@ rpo35
> Könntest Du bitte genauer begründen, warum Du das Bild in einer höheren Auflösung haben möchtest. Falls Du es hier nicht veröffentlichen willst, auch als pm.  *



hm...wollte nur Ursi('s Wissensdurst) befriedigen... 

Bist Du Sonntag dabei ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (12. Dezember 2003)

> hm...wollte nur Ursi('s Wissensdurst) befriedigen...
> Bist Du Sonntag dabei ?



Wie schon gesagt, wahrscheinlich nicht, da ich genau weiß, das das keine gute Kombination ist: Ardennen, morgen Dauerregen und am Sonntag dann vielleicht noch 4 Grad und Graupelschauer. 
Vor der eigenen Haustür vielleicht, aber ist doch ein langer Weg nach Belgien.

Falls allerdings die Unvernunft siegt und ein roter Blitz am Sonntag an Dir vorbeizieht, dann weiß Du....... 

Bevor das hier zum Chat ausartet sollten wir doch wieder arbeiten gehen.   

Matsch Greetings in Belgium

Michael


----------



## Heimwerker King (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl_
> *
> 
> Hi @ all!
> ...




@ rpo  was sagst Du dazu, sie lebt ja noch, heute um 14.29 Uhr gepostet. Wir brauchen doch keine Vermisstenmeldung aufzugeben.

cu
Horst


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *@ rpo  was sagst Du dazu, sie lebt ja noch, heute um 14.29 Uhr gepostet. Wir brauchen doch keine Vermisstenmeldung aufzugeben.
> 
> cu
> Horst *



als alter Öcher kann ich dazu nur eins sagen; "Du bis en Au Banan"...


----------



## XCRacer (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *Ich bin's nochmal,
> 
> habe Euch hier mal eine Sammlung von Profilen gespeichert...die schönsten, längsten, härtesten und die "flachste"...
> ...



Sind ja ein paar richtig geile Touren bei :respekt:
La Reid Marathon (...fahren will  )
Bist du die alle gefahren ?

Habe nur das hier als 2003er Hm- und km-Highlight (zumindest, was die Touren in der Heimat betrifft):

[angebermodus] man beachte die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit !!! [/angebermodus] 

Bei Eschweiler (ganz früh morgens):





Schon im Rurtal (Wanderweg Nr.11):





Blick auf Dedenborn:





Einruhr am Rursee:





Meilerplatz im Kalltal zwischen Schmidt und Mestrenger Mühle:





Blick auf Großhau:





Das Profil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *[angebermodus] man beachte die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit !!! [/angebermodus] *



Hi René,

ach lass mich doch ein wenig protzen... ...yep, natürlich bin ich die gefahren...dafür etwas langsamer, als Du sie fahren könntest... 

La Reid ist der Hammer; pure CC-Strecke ! Ich habe mir anschliessend geschworen, mir das NIEEEEE mehr an zu tun...............................aber wir können nächstes Jahr gerne gemeinsam hin 

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Fahren wir Sonntag auch bei "grosser Sauerei" ?


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2003)

Nabend Gemeinde,

schaut mal hier vorbei: http://www.rursee-marathon.de/
dann neue Bilder 2003; dann Bilder Mountain Bike

Was sagt Dir der Text zum letzten Bild René ?... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> La Reid ist der Hammer; pure CC-Strecke ! Ich habe mir anschliessend geschworen, mir das NIEEEEE mehr an zu tun...............................aber wir können nächstes Jahr gerne gemeinsam hin


Klar! Machen wir :freu:



> Fahren wir Sonntag auch bei "grosser Sauerei" ?


Es heißt: "Ergibige Niederschläge" ! Bin echt am überlegen...



> P.S.: "Ohne-Helm-Biker" werden zukünftig nicht mehr mitgenommen!!!!


Richtig so!  ...Böser Ohne-Helm-Biker


----------



## Happy_User (13. Dezember 2003)

Von diesen ohne Helm bikern hatten wir ja Sonntag auch welche. Die sterben nicht aus. Vielleicht sollte der 7-Sinn mal Filme drehen, wie es ausschaut beim Downhill auf die Nase zu fliegen und der Kopf nimmt einen Stein mit. Müsste sich doch auch super berechne lasse, welche Kraft auf den Kopf wirkt. F = m * a
F = Erdanziehung [g] * mittleres Fahrergewicht [kg] * noch die Geschwindigkeit => Birne Matsch

Wegen Sonntag:
Wann fällt die Entscheidung, ob oder ob nicht. Biken würde ich schon gerne, aber ob dann nach Belgien fahren oder lieber die heimischen Wälder durchpflügen.


----------



## XCRacer (13. Dezember 2003)

Guckst du "Randonnes und Toertochten..." Beitrag


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *......oder lieber die heimischen Wälder durchpflügen. *



Bei den heimischen Wäldern wäre ich mit dabei. Belgien ist mir Morgen zu viel!!!

@ Happy_User 
Ruf mich doch kurz auf meinem Handy an, wenn du Dich für die heimischen Wälder entscheidest und nicht alleine fahren willst.

Gruß


----------



## fastrosi (13. Dezember 2003)

Ich könnte zerplatzen vor Neid, während ihr eine geile Tour nach der anderen fahrt ersticke ich in der Arbeit! Ich wäre so gern mitgefahren! 

Aber es kommen auch wieder andere Zeiten, und dann iss er wieder da!        

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch viel spass und lasst es krachen!

Auf bald Marc!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin Moin,

wie sieht's eigentlich mit nächsten Sonntag (21er) aus ?
Für den Fall, das ich am 20zigsten in Brühl, bitte nicht vor 11 Uhr starten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (16. Dezember 2003)

Ich falle für kommendes WE aus.

Hätte den 27.12. im Angebot !

...und den 31. als Jahresabschlußtour

bzw. den 1. als Neujahrstour ! Achja, was ist eigentlich mit unserer Neujahrstour?


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2003)

hm...schade, die Randonee am 28zigsten ist definitiv meine letzte Tour in diesem Jahr.
2004 erst wieder ab dem 4/5.1.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

wenn alles glatt läuft bin ich Sonntag dabei. Samstag arbeiten.

Silvester- und Neujahrstour klingen gut. Auch an der Wehebachtalsperre oder alternative Region?

Übrigens, bin am Sonntag noch mit Felix gefahren. Die markierte Region im Bild sollten wir meiden. Da liegt noch alles voller Stämme und Äste, so dass da mehr getragen als gefahren wird.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Happy_User (16. Dezember 2003)

Das Bild:


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2003)

@Holger:

trägst Du einen Termin ein ? Führen kann ich die Tour eh nicht; kenne mich da unten nicht gut genug aus.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (16. Dezember 2003)

@rpo35

Werde dann mal sehen, was mein GPS so hergibt.   Kenne mich da auch nicht aus. Ich fahre immer mit Wanderkarte, von daher, lassen wir uns einmal überraschen.   Irgendwie kommen immer ein paar gute Trails dabei raus. 
Wenn es klappt, poste ich den Streckenvorschlag vorab.


----------



## redrace (17. Dezember 2003)

> bzw. den 1. als Neujahrstour ! Achja, was ist eigentlich mit unserer Neujahrstour?



HUHU

Du wirst doch wohl nicht alt oder??  

Hatten wir nicht gesagt, dass wir am 1.1. irgendwo in der Eifel fahren wollen und am 4.1. beiden sieben Zwergen inden sieben Bergen   fahren wollen!!

Also meine Tour steht!!  

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (17. Dezember 2003)

Also bei mir war das mit dem 4.1 auch klar! Ich bin dann auf alle Fälle wieder mit dabei mit meinem neuen Rad! Juhu endlich wieder radeln!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin im neuen Jahr auf jedenfall wieder mit dabei. 4./5.1. klingt gut, vielleicht auch schon früher.

@ Happpy_User
Könntest Du mir noch das Höhenprofil unserer Sonntagsschlammtour mailen, wäre super!!! Die Tour war echt super, mein Bike sieht immernoch auch wie sau!!

Gruß


----------



## Happy_User (17. Dezember 2003)

@pumuckel

ich bereite das noch auf. Bis zum Wochenende sollte es aber erledigt sein. Waren knapp 1000 hm.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Happy_User (17. Dezember 2003)

@All

Hallo zusammen,

wie von rpo35 gewünscht, habe ich einen Termin für Sonntag erstellt. Die geplante Route, ein erster Entwurf den ich noch gegen eine Wanderkarte abgleichen werde, könnt Ihr in der Grafik sehen.
Höhenmeter ca. 1000, km 45.
Bislang habe ich breite Wege gewählt, so dass viel Fahren und wenig Tragen (hoffentlich) angesagt ist. 
Adventuretour 21.12.2003 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Bislang habe ich breite Wege gewählt, so dass viel Fahren und wenig Tragen (hoffentlich) angesagt ist. *



@Holger: sieht gut aus ! Aber ein paar Trails werden wir doch finden oder ?... 

hab mich schon eingetragen, aber der Counter counted nich 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (17. Dezember 2003)

Klar,
werde ein paar schmale Wege auswählen, wenn ich gegen die Wanderkarte abgleiche. Allerdings Risiko: Letztes Wochenende war der Trail nach Hürtgenwald voller Stämme und Baumabfällen, so dass ein Biken nicht möglich war. Viel Tragen und rutschen.
 

Wird schon schief gehen. Viel Wasser mitnehmen und sinnig anfahren.  Dann schmeckt auch später das Essen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Dezember 2003)

Schade, 
wäre Sonntag gerne mit dabei, sitzte um die Uhrzeit aber schon im ICE Richtung Bodensee.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim biken!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## XCRacer (18. Dezember 2003)

Wie bereits erwähnt, ich falle für kommendes WE aus.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter. Vor allen Dingen weniger Schlamm als in Dolhain


----------



## rpo35 (20. Dezember 2003)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

@Holger: Das sieht garnicht gut aus für morgen; ich hab mir 'ne fette Erkältung eingfangen.
Ich melde mich heute abend nochmal kurz und sage bescheid ob's geht oder nicht.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (20. Dezember 2003)

Soll ich dann den Termin absagen? Würde mich persönlich auch etwas entstressen. Ich bin immer noch auf der Arbeit  und würde die Runde erst heute Abend planen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Dezember 2003)

@Happy_User,

ich kann leider auch nicht. Muß morgen gegen 13:00 Uhr weg. Rolle hier morgen früh in Grevenbroich was mit dem Rennrad rum.
Trage mich aus. Wenn ich das mit rpo35 höre und Du Dich stressen mußt, dann sage vielleicht wirklich besser ab.
Nach Weihnachten ist der Stress hoffentlich vorbei.

Bis denne 

Gruß


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (20. Dezember 2003)

Ok, ich habe den Termin gelöscht..
Schaun wir mal, wie das nächstes Wo-Ende ist. Da war doch etwas in Holland..


----------



## rpo35 (20. Dezember 2003)

genau...hoffe, ich bin bis dahin wieder fit !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (20. Dezember 2003)

Gerade haben die auch für NRW eine Sturmwarnung im Radio gebarcht. Wind bis 110. 
Könnte morgen etwas ungemütlich werden. Besser schlafen

Gute Besserung
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (2. Januar 2004)

Ein frohes Neues zusammen 

Sitze hier in Düren ziemlich einsam bei der Arbeit   und blicke auf den verschneiten Hürtgenwald. Hat zufällig einer am morgigen Samstag Lust, den jungfräulichen Schnee im erwähnten Wald zu belästigen? Angebote hier oder per Mail.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Heimwerker King (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo Michael,

muss mal schauen. Aber Biken im Schnee wer nicht Schlecht.


Schick dir meine Handy Nr per PM.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2004)

Wenn ihr etwas konkretes plant, bitte mir auch bescheid sagen... 0172 89 50 548 oder hier im Forum. Schaue morgen früh dann mal gegen 9.00 rein.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Januar 2004)

Morgen zusammen.

Ein Kumpel und ich starten so gegen 11:45 Uhr in Großhau am Friedhof.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2004)

rpo35 hat letzten Sonntag angedeutet, uns zu einer Tour in das (eventuell verschneite) Venn einzuladen.
Das begrüße ich sehr!

Sollte das jedoch am kommenden WE nicht zustandekommen habe ich mal grob vorgeplant:

Diese Tour schwirrt mir schon seit längerem im Kopf rum. Einzelne Abschnitte bin ich bereits gefahren. Das liegt teilweise jedoch schon mehrere Jahre zurück!

Los gehts an der Wehebachtalsperre (Staumauer). Dann über Gottfriedskreuz über einen Singletrail hinunter nach Vicht (Sind wir schonmal gefahren).

In Vicht hinter der Tankstelle zum "Wagemannweg". Kennt ihr zum Teil auch.

Jetzt wird's etwas abenteuerlich. Hinter Zweifall auf den HWW6a/10a. Dieser sollte bis Mularshütte befahrbar sein.

Nun wieder ein kleines Abenteuer: Den "Nordwanderweg" bis Roetgen (Kann sein, das wir hier möglicherweise umbauen müßen).

In Roetgen angekommen, brauchen wir nur noch den [P]Kuhberg zu finden. Über den Schlehbachgraben geht's dann zum Vorbecken der Dreilägerbachtalsperre und weiter über den kompletten HASSELBACHGRABEN.

Nach diesem Highlight ist der Rest ist weniger spektakulär. Über breite Waldautobahnen (Solchbachtal, Spießweg, Gottfriedskreuz) zurück zum Ausgangspunkt [P]Wehebachtalsperre.

Die voraussichtlichen Eckdaten: ca.421km / 831Hm

Die Tour sollte jedoch nicht unterschätzt werden! Aufgrund der vielen Trails (nasse und verschneite(?) Wurzeln) ist die Runde konditionell und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll !

Hier der Pfad für MagicMaps. Link speichern unter... anklicken. Im Verzeichnis /Programme/Nordrhein.../Pfade/ ablegen und dann über 2D-Ansicht und Pfad laden aufrufen.

Für alle anderen hier der Link zur Grafik.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine fahre muß


----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie René schon geschrieben hat...das ict für die Jahreszeit natürlich ein echter Hammer... und die Strecke sollte nicht unterschätzt werden !

Der Hauptgrund, weshalb ich Euch zu einer "Schneetour" in's Hohe Venn einladen wollte, waren eigentlich die derzeit eher schlecht fahrbaren Trails. Den Nordwanderweg wollte ich eigentlich bei etwas trockeneren Verhältnissen anbieten.

Das heisst nicht, das ich dagegen bin und für's kommende Wochenende sieht's mit Schnee eher schlecht aus.

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit Samstags aus ?...Ich fahre eigentlich ungern jeden Sonntag.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Den Parkplatz am Kuhberg kenn ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (5. Januar 2004)

Die Tour sieht gut aus. Werde die Daten mal ins GPS laden und dann sollten wir die Wege schon finden.  

Müssen halt früh los fahren und hoffentlich wenig Pannen haben. Schon eine nette, langgezogene Steigung am Anfang. 

Grüße

Holger

@rpo35
Samstag ist bei mir auch machbar, nur 2 Touren... Und durch das Wetter müssen wir schon relativ früh fahren.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2004)

Früh fahren ist das Stichwort...

Aufgrund der Strecke sollten wir ohnehin etwas früher starten.
Mein Vorschlag: 10:00 Uhr an der Talsperre...dann kann ich auch Sonntag !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2004)

10Uhr am Sonntag ist auch für mich OK.

Samstag am kommenden WE nicht. Komme Samstagmorgen aus der Nachtschicht und werde dann bis Mittag schlafen *gähn!*

Wir können die Tour ja auch etwas vereinfachen, oder komplett umwerfen. Alles ist machbar!


----------



## Happy_User (5. Januar 2004)

Für mich klingt Sonntag 10:00 gut. Werde mal den Claus (Scott Bike, 17 kg, knall alle Trails schnell runter) motivieren. 
Bliebe nur die Frage, Anreise mit Auto oder Bike? 
Speiseplan Samstag somit geklärt: Nudeln  
Speiseplan Sonntag ... 

René, wie lnge veranschlagst Du denn für die Tour? 3 - 4 Stunden? bei wenig Pause?


----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Wir können die Tour ja auch etwas vereinfachen, oder komplett umwerfen. Alles ist machbar! *



Lass uns doch mal exakt die Tour für 10:00 Uhr am Sonntag einplanen...mal sehen, wie die Reaktionen sind. Es immer allen Recht machen geht eben nicht.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2004)

welche Inge   

Würde sagen, etwa 3 - 3,5h Fahrzeit + 30min Pausen. 

Sorry, muß jetzt zur Schicht....


----------



## Happy_User (5. Januar 2004)

> welche Inge


Habe gerade mein Essen für morgen gekillt  Hoffe nur der Topf hat es überlebt). Und da sage noch einer: Nur Biken macht schlank. Auch Vor- und Nachbereitung können dazu beitragen.


----------



## Frank S. (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
also ich werde Samstag und Sonntag nicht mit dabei sein!


----------



## IGGY (6. Januar 2004)

Hi
Wenn ich kann dann nur am Samstag!
Aber 100% zusagen kann ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLOHMO (6. Januar 2004)

Hi,

@XCRacer:
Das ist wahrscheinlich die Inge, die Eure 421 km-Tour mit 831 hm nicht unterschätzen wird.   

@alle:
wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour - werde nicht mitfahren - und freue mich auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


Gruß aus Köln
Marco


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SLOHMO _
> *Hi,
> 
> @XCRacer:
> Das ist wahrscheinlich die Inge, die Eure 421 km-Tour mit 831 hm nicht unterschätzen wird.   *



Nicht schlecht... das geschieht dem René recht; der macht sich nämlich immer über mich lustig, wenn ich mich mal vertippe... ...ich hab wenigstens noch 'ne Ausrede: Lebe seit 10 Jahren im Ausland... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Racegirl (6. Januar 2004)

@ralph

Mir würde der Samstag viel besser passen! Hättest Du ansonsten vielleicht für Samstag eine kleine Runde bei Dir anzubieten? Würde dann zu bekanntem Bahnhof oder zu Dir kommen, hätte auch noch 1-2 technische Fragen zu klären. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir eine Runde zusammenbekommen!

P. S. Mein guter Vorsatz für dieses Jahr:

Bei Touren mit rpo35 nicht mehr hinfallen oder zumindest nur so, daß die Tour direkt weitergehen kann!


----------



## IGGY (6. Januar 2004)

Guter Vorsatz Racegirl


----------



## Racegirl (6. Januar 2004)

@Iggy

Man muß sich ja ein bißchen anstrengen! Ich glaube, wenn ich mein Bike nochmal so oft wegwerfe, wie bei der ersten Tour mit Ralph, dann fährt er nie wieder mit mir! Muß ja jetzt schon sehen, daß er sich nochmal erweichen läßt. Wobei man dazu sagen muß, daß die Streckenwahl (auf Wunsch) beim ersten Mal auch schon recht anspruchsvoll gewesen ist! Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Kommst Du mit? Will auch mal Bonuspunkte bekommen! Ich glaube die Tour am Sonntag ist für mich schon wieder eine Spur zu heftig. Gerade bei den Temperaturen will man ja niemanden aufhalten!


----------



## IGGY (6. Januar 2004)

Jo Samstags komme ich mit! Muß nur mal eine Uhrzeit wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Januar 2004)

> Lass uns doch mal exakt die Tour für 10:00 Uhr am Sonntag einplanen...mal sehen, wie die Reaktionen sind. Es immer allen Recht machen geht eben nicht.



@rpo35, genau so sehe ich das auch. Die Tour hört sich echt toll an. 

@XCRacer, bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Schau mal auf den Wetterbericht. Aber egal. Auf zur neuen Schlammschlacht. Glaube, ich nehme mir mal ein Satz Ersatzbremsbeläge mit    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (6. Januar 2004)

Kann spitfire4 nur zustimmen. Allerdings werde ich meine Beläge schon vorher wechseln und wohl auch die Kette. Lieber in der lauwarmen Garage werkeln, als mit klammen Fingern im Schlamm.   Bin ja leider nicht Jan Ulrich


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2004)

Na Prima... ; nu ham wer den Salat... 
Ich kann definitiv nicht an beiden Tagen fahren...Familie zeigt mir sonst, berechtigter Weise, 'nen feinen Vogel 

Wenn aber ein paar Leute nur Samstag können, oder an beiden Tagen fahren möchten, bin ich gerne bereit, diese Gruppe zu übernehmen und würde die Runde je nach Wetter gestalten.

Allerdings müst ihr dann am Sonntag ohne mich fahren !
Wäre schön, wenn ausser Simone und IGGY noch 2-3 Teilnehmer interessiert wären.

Vorschlag zum Treffpunt: Samstag, 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Roetgen; Wegbeschreibung mache ich dann noch.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SLOHMO _
> *
> ... die Eure 421 km-Tour mit 831 hm ...
> *



Mist! War ja klar das das mal passiert! Aber ansonsten sind 421km doch OK?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Januar 2004)

Ich kann und fahr an beiden Tagen  

@rpo35, könnte um 11:00 Uhr in Roetgen sein. Brauche aber Anfahrtsbeschreibung. 

@XCRacer, würde Sonntag gegen 10:00 Uhr an der Staumauer sein. 


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Racegirl (6. Januar 2004)

@all

Kommt Leute rafft Euch auf! Wenn rpo35 schon so ein selbstloses Angebot macht, und sich opfert, dann könnt Ihr im doch nicht noch die Bonuspunkte vorenthalten!!! Also rafft Euch auf und kommt mit. Habe evtl. noch Platz für 2 Bikes und 2 Fahrer ab Köln.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von spitfire4 _
> *Ich kann und fahr an beiden Tagen
> 
> @rpo35, könnte um 11:00 Uhr in Roetgen sein. Brauche aber Anfahrtsbeschreibung. *



Find ich gut !...Kommt Zeit, kommt Beschreibung...*g*

Grüsse
Ralph

derdergerademiteinemdslrouterkämpft


----------



## SLOHMO (6. Januar 2004)

... habe zwar keine Ahnung was mountainbikemäßige Bonuspunkte sind, aber egal ...

Sandra und ich kommen vielleicht auch mit, wird sich aber erst Ende der Woche entscheiden ...


also,
bis dann 

Marco


----------



## Happy_User (6. Januar 2004)

@slomo
Bonuspunkte bekommst Du für den Winterpokal. Siehe Signatur xcracer. Da gibt es Punkte fürs Training und Sonderpunkte für Veranstaltungen, die über das Forum geplant wurden.

@rpo35
Ob ich auch Samstag kann, wird  sich kurzfristig entscheiden. Ich will auf jeden Fall am Sonntag und muss schaun was noch geht

Braucht einer noch Kleinteile von H&S Bike Discount? Wollte ordern, komme aber nicht über die 50 Euro. Brauche noch eine billige Kette für den Winter (Wo-Ende)  Bitte kein Sperrgut


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2004)

So Leute,

dann tragt Euch mal fleissig ein !
Zum Termin 

Hier die Anfahrt: (ist aber auch in der Bildbeschreibung)

Wer aus Richtung Düsseldorf kommt, ist bereits auf der A44; von Köln kommend bitte am AK Aachen auf die A44 in Richtung Lüttich wechseln ! Abfahrt Ac Lichtenbusch (Richtung Monschau) abfahren und an der Ampel links; immer weiter geradeaus Richtung Monschau. Ganz am Ende rechts abbiegen, (immernoch Monschau) das ist die B258. Ihr fahrt nun die "Himmelsleiter" hoch; vorsicht kurz vor dem Ende hinter dem Bahnübergang ist 70km; KNIPPSKASTEN !!
Kurz darauf erreicht ihr Roetgen. Ca. 400m hinter dem Ortseingangsschild kommt eine Linkskurve. In dieser Kurve direkt hinter den Bahngleisen biegt ihr links ab auf einen Schotterparkplatz (nachfolgenden Verkehr beachten; in der Kurve biegen nicht so viele ab; Auffahrgefahr). Schon seid ihr da... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *
> Braucht einer noch Kleinteile von H&S Bike Discount?...*



Kenne ich garnicht...wüsste auch nicht, was ich spontan gebrauchen könnte  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Januar 2004)

> Hier die Anfahrt:



Ach da. Na da fahr ich doch immer durch, wenn ich zum Rursee  fahre  

Na dann bis Samstag  

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (6. Januar 2004)

Für Sonntag könnt ihr euch hier eintragen.

Start ist 10.00Uhr auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre

Hier nochmal die Eckdaten und die Beschreibung.


----------



## XCRacer (7. Januar 2004)

Ich bin heute Nachmittag einen Abschnitt der Tour abgefahren.

Eingestiegen bin ich bei Zweifall. Es geht gleich mit einem tollen Trail los: (HWW10a/6a)






Dann geht es weiter über den Parkplatz Mückenloch, der leider durch das Verbrechen an Tom&Sonja bekannt geworden ist.

Anschließend über einen tollen Wurzelpfad entlang des Vichtbaches.

Der Erste Abschnitt des Nordwanderweges ist teilweise fahrtechnisch sehr anspruchsvoll:





Der Boden ist bis auf wenige Schlamlöcher gut fahrbar. Allerdings wie erwähnt, durch Wurzeln und grobe Steine eine fahrtechnische Herausforderung.






Ab Filterwerk Dreilägerbachtalsperre mußte ich leider Aussteigen. Ich konnte also den zweiten Abschnitt der Tour (Hasselbachgraben) nicht fahren. Ich bin über Sochbachtal nach Hause gefahren.






Aber die Trails sind supergeil. Einer der besten Trails, die ich hier in der Region gefahren bin.
*Leute, kommt mit! Ihr werdet vor Freude unter euch machen*  

Auf der Grafik sieht man, das der Trail leicht ansteigt. Beim Biken merkt man das kaum. Interesant für unsere Tour ist nur der Abschnitt Zweifall-Filterwerk.





großes Bild


----------



## redrace (7. Januar 2004)

> Leute, kommt mit! Ihr werdet vor Freude unter euch machen



HUHU

Toll, ich bin mal wieder arbeiten!!

Mal sehen vielleicht komme ich Samstag!!

Gruß


----------



## vanillefresser (7. Januar 2004)

@redrace,


" *geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid* "


Würde auch gern mitfahren, hab aber Samstag Früh ( also bis mindestens 14.00 Uhr ) und Sonntag Spät ( da muß ich um spätestens 13.00 Uhr los ) 

Also auf ein Neues zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt


----------



## rpo35 (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> * Mal sehen vielleicht komme ich Samstag!!
> Gruß *



Würde mich sehr freuen Meik !
Wenn's einigermassen trocken ist, könnten wir den Nordwanderweg (Beschreibung siehe René) anders herum fahren...*g*...
Das bedeutet: Von Roetgen vis Zweifall fast nur Trails...hehe. Da gibt's 1-2 kleine Mutproben...na für Dich vielleicht eine... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (7. Januar 2004)

Schöne Vorbereitung. Da freue ich mich gleich doppelt. Hauptsache, das Wetter spielt auch mit. 

Roettgen


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2004)

Dann will ich mal ein Liedchen singen:

Hast Jeburtstach Au Hur; hast Jeburtstach Au Hur...  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Holger (Happy_User) !!!!!!!!!...und hoffentlich bis Samstag !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (8. Januar 2004)

HUHU

@happy user

Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gebutrstag!!

@rpo

Ich hab mich mal eingetragen. Ich mach das aber vom Wetter abhängig!! Ich ruf dich am Samstag morgen mal an!! So um 06:00 geht das in Ordnung?   

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (8. Januar 2004)

LOL Redrace


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Januar 2004)

@ happy user,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und immer heile Knochen wünsch ich Dir.    

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## SLOHMO (8. Januar 2004)

auch von mir ein:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY an HAPPY USER

und vielen Dank für deine "Bonuspunkteerklärung"

Gruß
Marco


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *Ich ruf dich am Samstag morgen mal an!! So um 06:00 geht das in Ordnung?   *



Klar; ich lege das Handy nebens Bett...


----------



## IGGY (8. Januar 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vanillefresser _
> 
> " *geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid* "
> 
> [/B]



Am Sonntag Taufe....

Aber am Samstag dabei

@ Happy User
Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!
... und was kann ich dir aus Bonn mitbringen...

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (8. Januar 2004)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Holger 

Nach erneutem Studium der Wanderkarte tendiere ich dahin, die Vichtbachtal-HBG-Tour in umgekehrter Richtung zu fahren. So haben wir zwar zu Begin einen langen Anstieg, aber den Hasselbachgraben sowie die Trails im Vichtbachtal fahren wir mit leichtem Gefälle.

Wäre also die "Freerider-Variante"  

Schau'n mer mal...


----------



## Happy_User (8. Januar 2004)

@All

Herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Mit Samstag dürfte bei mir nichts werden. Einen Ruhetag brauch ich schon in meinem gesetzten Alter in der Woche.  
Am Samstag ist neben Regeneration auch Bikepflege angesagt. Dass hat gestern doch schon alles etwas geknarrt.
Und wir zwei wollen ja am Sonntag richtig fit sein 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## on any sunday (8. Januar 2004)

Nabend zusammen!

Letzten Samstag wollte nur einer mit mir spielen, war trotzdem eine schöne Tour, siehe Bilder






Das Eine ist alter Schrott, das Andere Überreste einer Mühle.  







Gut das es gefroren war






Ja,es war kalt, lecker Eiszapfen  

Gut war der warme Tee im Camelback. Das man bei unter Null mehr Kalorien verbraucht, kann ich bestätigen. Hatte kurz vor Schluß am Rennweg einen kleinen Hungerbaum oder so. 

Habe mich Samstag für fröhliches Schlammcatchen mit Herren Ralph eingetragen. 

Wie schauts den bei den Kölnern mit Fahrgemeinschaften aus?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Heimwerker King (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von on any sunday _
> *Nabend zusammen!
> 
> ...letzten Samstag wollte nur einer mit mir spielen
> ...



Fahrgemeinschaften von Köln?

soweit ich infos habe kommen am Samstag folgend Leute aus Köln bzw. näheres Umland und haben zum Teil bereits FG gebildet

redrace + Tweety66*
alpi + Heimwerker *
racegril#
slohmo + schnucki *?
on any sunday#

*Fahrgemeinschaft
# suchen noch
? Teilnahme vorbehaltlich.

Ob bei den FG noch Platz ist weiß ich nicht. 

Wem noch nicht klar ist, wie er nach R. kommt einfach mal Posten

Horst


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> **+#?..../B]*


*

Was ein Glück, das Heimwerker stets mit Legenden arbeiten...*


----------



## XCRacer (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von on any sunday _
> *Nabend zusammen!
> 
> Letzten Samstag wollte nur einer mit mir spielen, war trotzdem eine schöne Tour, siehe Bilder
> ...



Die Bilder funzen nicht!
Du muß die Slashes neu setzen. Teilweise / mit \ vertauscht


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von on any sunday _
> *Habe mich Samstag für fröhliches Schlammcatchen mit Herren Ralph eingetragen.  *



Das bedeutet, Du fährst bei jedem Wetter !?... 
Noch mehr mit der Einstellung und ich kann wohl kaum kneifen...*g*

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Ursi (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *
> 
> Die Bilder funzen nicht!
> Du muß die Slashes neu setzen. Teilweise / mit \ vertauscht  *



@ xrace: Bei mir funzen drei Bilder beim Post von any sundy oder waren da mehr.

@ Heimwerker:

war das ne´ Freudsche Fehlleistung?

Ursi


----------



## Heimwerker King (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ursi _
> *
> 
> @ xrace: Bei mir funzen drei Bilder beim Post von any sundy oder waren da mehr.
> ...



Hi Ursi,

na Du treulose Tomate, lebst auch noch???

Aber du kennst doch unseren Grundsatz hier: wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ursi _
> *
> 
> @ xrace: Bei mir funzen drei Bilder beim Post von any sundy oder waren da mehr.
> *



Der MS-Internet-Explorer korrigiert diesen Fehler automatisch. Mozilla (meiner!) nicht.

Dafür brauche ich auch nicht alle drei Monate neue Patches wegen gravierender Sicherheitslücken zu installieren.


----------



## alpi (8. Januar 2004)

@rpo35

Mit mir sind es jetzt 10 Teilnehmer für Samstag.
Ich hoffe das ich nicht wieder verlorengehe.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von alpi _
> *@rpo35
> 
> Mit mir sind es jetzt 10 Teilnehmer für Samstag.
> ...



Bei der Tour müssen wir soviel klettern...kann eigentlich niemand verloren gehen !... ...und; freut mich dass Du kommst !!
Aber ich denke, wir sind max. zu neunt..."zo baggan ds" hat sich bestimmt vertan.

Falls doch: Ich finde, man sollte sich nicht bei einem Termin eintragen, ohne sich vorher mit dem "Termin-Eigner" in Verbindung gesetzt zu haben. Er fährt Dual Slalom und Dirt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. Januar 2004)

@ Happy_User

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!
 


Vielleicht komme ich Sonntag auch mit, die Tour hört sich ja echt super an!!!

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *
> 
> Der MS-Internet-Explorer korrigiert diesen Fehler automatisch. Mozilla (meiner!) nicht.
> ...



Scheiss auf Mozilla...hab mich schon gewundert..."was schreibt der für 'nen Quatsch...sind doch alle Pics da !?"

Hänge jetzt hinter einem DSL-Router...da sind mir die MS-Lücken sowas von egal; könnte eigentlich auch meine Firewall runter schmeissen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Scheiss auf Mozilla...hab mich schon gewundert..."was schreibt der für 'nen Quatsch...sind doch alle Pics da !?"
> *



Ich dachte auch schon hää....



> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Hänge jetzt hinter einem DSL-Router...da sind mir die MS-Lücken sowas von egal; könnte eigentlich auch meine Firewall runter schmeissen...
> ...



Vorsicht!!! Dich kriegt zwar kein 0190 Dialer mehr, aber es gibt auch noch andere Lücken im MS-IE. Aber ausser einem bisserl Mail Wurm und einer extrem hartnäckigen Explorer Bedienleiste die ich nocht wollte, hat mich bisher noch nix erwischt.

Gruß
Horst

@ any sunday
wie hast du die drei Bilder in die Nachricht gebracht - über Datei anhängen oder vB Code IMG. Wenn über vB Code - lagen die Bilder auf einem Web-Server oder auf einem lokalen PC?.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Heimwerker King (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> Hänge jetzt hinter einem DSL-Router...da sind mir die MS-Lücken sowas von egal; könnte eigentlich auch meine Firewall runter schmeissen...
> 
> ...



Oder war das jetzt "Belgium Humor" ?

Horst


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *
> 
> Oder war das jetzt "Belgium Humor" ?
> ...



Bei mir gibt's zwar eigentlich immer was zum kichern...aber das war schon ernst gemeint.

Ich kann dir ja mal die ip von meinem Rechner geben...halt hinter dem Router...mach mal ein "Ping"...ich denke, du wirst ihn nicht erreichen.

Aber jetzt geh ich mal Heia machen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Ich kann dir ja mal die ip von meinem Rechner geben...halt hinter dem Router...mach mal ein "Ping"...ich denke, du wirst ihn nicht erreichen.
> ...




Ich nich..., das ist auch weniger das Problem sondern ich denke mehr an Virus-Protection, Viruswall usw....

Dazu kommt noch das Du bei einer Wählverbindung über eine Dynamische IP im www Präsent bist, dh. immer mit einer anderen.



Bis dann

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2004)

Ihr könnt euch ja mal auf http://www.pcflank.com/  angreifen lassen.
Coole Sache! Die versuchen, wenn ihr dem zustimmt, in euren Rechner einzudringen.

Meiner ist dicht! Dank ZoneAlarm und Mozilla!

Der Internet Explo(die)rer ist wirlich unsicher. Es ist theoretisch möglich über JavaScripts und DHTML Anwendungen auf euren Rechner auszuführen.

...aber das gehört hier alles nicht rein 

Das hier schon: Vichtbachtal


----------



## on any sunday (9. Januar 2004)

Morgen zusammen,

sollte ich mich bei den Bildern vershlasht haben? In Opera gibts auch keine Probleme. Waren ja auch nicht so wichtig, trotzdem nochmal als Links  Kalltal2 Kalltal3 Kalltal4, Originalbeitrag kann ich nicht mehr ändern.

Mal gucken, ob ich Racegrill  zur Fahrgemeinschaft überreden kann.

Bis dene

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (9. Januar 2004)

@rpo35



> Scheiss auf Mozilla...hab mich schon gewundert..."was schreibt der für 'nen Quatsch...sind doch alle Pics da !?"
> 
> Hänge jetzt hinter einem DSL-Router...da sind mir die MS-Lücken sowas von egal; könnte eigentlich auch meine Firewall runter schmeissen...




Heise Security 

Also ich kann René nur unterstützen. Ich benutze den IE nur für WindowsUpdate. Der Mozilla ist schon durch die Multi Document Funktion viel interessanter.  Aber solche Diskussionen möchte ichdoch lieber in andere Newsgroups verschieben. Diese hier ist zum Entspannen.   Deshalb nur ein Link auf einen der vielen ungelösten Fehler im IE.
Hat schon einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Garantieansprüchen bei Ciclosport? Bei meinem Tacho klemmt ein Druckknopf. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *Ich nich..., das ist auch weniger das Problem sondern ich denke mehr an Virus-Protection, Viruswall usw....einen Virenscanner hab ich natürlich drauf
> 
> Dazu kommt noch das Du bei einer Wählverbindung über eine Dynamische IP im www Präsent bist, dh. immer mit einer anderen. nein; meine ist statisch
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Ihr könnt euch ja mal auf http://www.pcflank.com/  angreifen lassen.
> Coole Sache! Die versuchen, wenn ihr dem zustimmt, in euren Rechner einzudringen. ist bestimmt lustig...werde ich mal versuchen
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Hat schon einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Garantieansprüchen bei Ciclosport? Bei meinem Tacho klemmt ein Druckknopf.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



nee Holger; meiner hatte bisher noch keine Macken !
Wie macht ihr das mit den Batterien ? Ich verpasse dem guten Stück jedes Jahr einen kompletten Satz.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (9. Januar 2004)

@rpo
Habe ich auch schon getauscht, weil die Anzeige nicht mehr gestimmt hat. War etwas schwierig für den Sender am Vorderrad welche zu bekommen, aber dann hat es geklappt. Ich habe gewartet, bis Fehler aufgetreten sind.


----------



## SLOHMO (9. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wissen leider immer noch nicht, ob es am Samstag klappt; 
also nicht auf uns warten ...

Wird eigentlich bei jedem Wetter (Regen, noch mehr Regen, ...) gefahren ???


Gruß
Marco


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SLOHMO _
> *Wird eigentlich bei jedem Wetter (Regen, noch mehr Regen, ...) gefahren ???*



Hi,

ich weiss auch nicht genau, wie wir das managen könnten.
Was haltet ihr von folgendem Vorschlag:
Morgen früh um 9 poste ich die Wetterlage und alle, die sich eingetragen haben melden dann kurz, ob sie kommen oder nicht.

Sollte zeitlich doch noch passen oder ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Racegirl (9. Januar 2004)

Hi Ralph!

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was alle haben 

Erstmal sind die Wetteraussichten hervorragend! Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20 % und bis zu 7 Grad! Da brauchen wir ja noch nicht mal mehr lange Trikots 

Und selbst wenn, ich bin auf jeden Fall morgen um 11.00 Uhr dort! Ich hoffe auch noch irgendwer anders, weil sonst ist es  Brauche doch auch noch ein paar Infos w/ meinem Fahrrad und bringe einen Katalog mit allerlei hübschen Sachen mit (z. B. Ritchey Parts), die ich günstig besorgen kann. Und überhaupt freue ich mich doch so mal wieder draußen zu fahren usw.,usw., blablabla....


----------



## Heimwerker King (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Hi,
> ...



*"So ist es und so soll es geschehen."*_ (Konfuzius)_

@ Racegirl
*"Schnell fertig ist die Jugend mit dem Wort."*_(Friedrich Schiller)_

cu

Horst


----------



## Happy_User (9. Januar 2004)

> @ Racegirl
> "Schnell fertig ist die Jugend mit dem Wort."(Friedrich Schiller)


Das hätte auch von Yoda sein können.


----------



## Tweety66 (9. Januar 2004)

@ RPO: Die Idee finde ich gut, mach das mal so. Meik wollte Dich ja sowiso vorher anrufen, aber so können wir das auch gleich hier für alle sichtbar ausmachen, wer kommt. 

Aber ich denke sowieso, dass wir dabei sind.

Gruß

Edith


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Racegirl _
> *Und überhaupt freue ich mich doch so mal wieder draußen zu fahren usw.,usw., blablabla.... *



Simone: ?...wo bist Du denn gefahren ? Auf der Rolle oder etwa Spinning ?

All: Hab gerade mal bei Wetter.de vorbeigeschaut. Regen Risiko 28% 7-8 grad.

Wenn's stimmt macht es die Sache einfach: Ich poste dann eigentlich nur dass ich fahre und dann kann kommen wer will.

Nette Begleitung ist mir ja bereits garantiert... 

Grüsse und bis morgen
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Heimwerker King _
> *
> 
> "So ist es und so soll es geschehen." (Konfuzius)
> ...



Alter Schwede; wie bist Du denn drauf ?...wenn das Dein Hausarzt sieht, schreibt der Dich 3 Wochen krank...


----------



## Racegirl (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2004)

Moin Moin,

also von mir aus kann's losgehen...es ist trüb aber trocken.

Bis gleich dann.

Ralph


----------



## redrace (10. Januar 2004)

HUHU

We will be there!!

CU


----------



## Happy_User (10. Januar 2004)

Moin,

Da dürftet Ihr mächtig glück haben mit dem Wetter. hier ist strahlender Sonnenschein. Ich hoffe, dass davon noch etwas für morgen überbleibt.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Heimwerker King (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Alter Schwede; wie bist Du denn drauf ?...wenn das Dein Hausarzt sieht, schreibt der Dich 3 Wochen krank... *



@ All
Genau, bin Krank, ich habe immer noch Probleme mit meinem Innenohr, der Grund warum ich wahrscheinlich bereits im Siebengebirge solchen Brassel hatte. Also viel Spass.

@rpo
noch was für dich, so für Unterwegs:*"Wenn ein Mensch ein Loch sieht, hat er das Bestreben, es auszufüllen. Dabei fällt er meistens hinein."*_ (Kurt Tucholsky)_ Aber nur zu deiner Beruhigung, ich hab ne´ Zitate(n) Suchmaschiene gefunden

Also viel Spass allen heute und morgen.

Bis zum nächsten mal.

Horst


----------



## redrace (10. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Dat wor en jodde Tour, wie dä Kölsche su sät!!

Vielen Dank rpo!!!

Bilder gibts auch schon auf meiner HP  und jetzt ghets zum Kuchen essen!!  

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (10. Januar 2004)

Ups!!!! Dar war aber einer schnell! Sag bloß dein Rad ist schon sauber und Du auch? Man da biste aber gerast. 
Ich fand es Heute auch super ! War eine schöne Tour.
Großes Lob rpo!
Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## XCRacer (10. Januar 2004)

Schöne Bilder von Meik (will mehr sehen  )

Wie ich sehe, seit ihr auch den Hasselbachgraben gefahren, Der führt ja schon ganz viel Wasser! Ist keiner reingefallen?  

Wann kommt die genaue Beschreibung ?!?

Ich war heute untätig. Habe ein ungutes Gefühl ...sind bestimmt ein paar Viren in mir am werkeln. Hoffentlich spielt morgen das Wetter halbwegs mit. Vom Tempo ist auf jedenfall Piano angesagt.


----------



## Heimwerker King (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Moin,
> 
> Da dürftet Ihr mächtig glück haben mit dem Wetter. hier ist strahlender Sonnenschein. Ich hoffe, dass davon noch etwas für morgen überbleibt.
> ...



Hi Holger
Sah´ja schon richtig gut aus heute morgen.
Habe von alpi gehört das alles angekommen ist.
War alles so ok?

Gruß
Horst


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2004)

Huhu,

sorry, hatte noch keine Zeit...fange aber gleich an, die Bilder hochzuladen !

Danke für Euer Lob...wir sollten uns aber auch bei Iggy bedanken. Der hat nämlich nach der Umplanung in Vicht seinen Teil dazu beigetragen. Unsere Meinungen, wo es entlang geht, gingen manchmal etwas ausseinander. Aber angekommen wären wir, glaube ich, auch mit meiner Variante !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (10. Januar 2004)

@heimwerker

Horst, bei deinem Traumbike hilft auch kein Kassettentuning. Da mit kannst Du hier nur Downhill fahren 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Heimwerker King (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *@heimwerker
> 
> Horst, bei deinem Traumbike hilft auch kein Kassettentuning. Da mit kannst Du hier nur Downhill fahren
> ...



Hi Holger,
da kann ich nur so Antworten:
*Ich bin von den Kritikern oft zerrissen worden, aber das Publikum hat mich immer wieder zusammengeflickt. *_ (Jaques Tati)_ 

Jo waa...


cu

Horst


----------



## Happy_User (10. Januar 2004)

Oh Horst, wie ist die Adresse von dieser Zitatendatenbank?
Damit werde ich meine Anwender bombadieren.


----------



## redrace (10. Januar 2004)

> Sag bloß dein Rad ist schon sauber und Du auch?



HUHU 

Ich schon aber mein Rad ist ja schon alt und wird daher erst am Montag gemacht!! Ausnahmsweise   

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (10. Januar 2004)

Montag? Schähm Dich!


----------



## Heimwerker King (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Oh Horst, wie ist die Adresse von dieser Zitatendatenbank?
> Damit werde ich meine Anwender bombadieren.  *


Oh Holger,
Hier findest Du die Sprüche
http://www.zit.at/

Bis dann

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netzhetz (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Treff morgen (Sonntag) nun um 10.00 oder um11.00 Uhr ist.

Ciao
Carsten


----------



## XCRacer (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von netzhetz _
> *Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Treff morgen (Sonntag) nun um 10.00 oder um11.00 Uhr ist.
> ...



Um 10.00Uhr

Guckst du hier


----------



## Racegirl (10. Januar 2004)

@Horst 

Gute Besserung und hoffentlich bis bald! Und nochmal herzlichen Dank für das "Racegril" Kommt total gut an 

@rpo35

Danke für die schöne Tour und Räder waschen! Bin nicht einmal hingefallen 

@redrace

Danke fürs hinterherfahren und die aufmunternden Worte! 

@all

War wirklich schön mit Euch! Hoffentlich dauert es bei mir nicht wieder so lange bis zum nächsten Mal!

Racegril


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2004)

Am 10.01.04 trafen sich 10 Biker/innen im Revier um Roetgen mit Ralph (RPO35). Obwohl es in den letzten Tagen reichlich Niederschlag gab, entschieden wir uns für einen Ritt über den Nordwanderweg von Roetgen bis Vicht/Zweifall; zurück in Richtung Jägerhaus, dann Dreilägerbach Talsperre; Hasselbachgraben und Schleebachgraben.
Das Wetter war perfekt, Sonne, ca. 8 Grad !

Fahrer/innen: Tweety66 (Edith) mit Redrace (Meik), Schnucki (Sandra) mit Slohmo (Marco), Racegirl (Simone), Iggy (Ingo), Spitfire4 (Jörg), Alpi (Matthias) und RPO35 (Ralph).

Start war am Museumsbahnhof in Roetgen (nicht Roettgen !!!!!!!!!!!) um kurz nach 11:00 Uhr; hier ein Gruppenbild vor dem Start (von Redrace):




Unglaublich, aber die ersten Trails lagen zur Freude aller Teilnehmer direkt hinter dem Parkplatz




So ging's weiter über schöne Trails...hier Meik...zu den ersten kleinen Mutproben...




Diese blöden Wurzeln liessen nur ca. 30cm Spur übrig: Marco war das egal:




Meik natürlich auch:




Einen Plattfuss hatten wir zu beklagen; heute hat es die Edith erwischt:




Der Grund: Da hatte doch vorher ein Reiter 'ne Panne und hat den blöden Hufnagel liegen lassen *g*




Weiter ging's durch's Schlangental...man glaubt, man ist in einer anderen Welt:




...danach ging es auf den letzten Single Trails bis Vicht. Das Vorhaben, über den Wagenmann-Trail und zum Teil auf dem gleichen Weg wieder zurück zu fahren, haben wir dann geändert. Über Strasse Richtung Zweifall (wo Simone und Ralph beinhahe von einem irren Benz-Fahrer gebügelt wurden*g*)...ich sag's doch immer, Strasse is nix für mich ging es weiter.
Hinter Zweifall sind wir dann rauf und haben die 2. Einfahrt zum Hasselbachgraben gewählt...hier noch ein paar Bilder davon:




Das ist schon der Schleebachgraben:




Nun noch das Profil; 35km mit etwa 380hm klingt nicht viel:




...aber: Gelb=Single Trails !!





Hat mir riesig Spass gemacht mit euch...ihr seid jederzeit herzlich willkommen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2004)

ojemine...*g*
Hab noch was vergessen; hier ist der Link zum kompletten Fotoalbum http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3649&ppuser=13024

Hoffentlich klappt's morgen mit dem Wetter für die Wehbachtruppe !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Januar 2004)

@allmitfahrer

Hi Ralph,

sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde. Komme gerade erst vom Konzert.
Erstmal vielen Dank für die supergeile Single-Trail-Orgie. Gar nicht auszudenken, wenn wir auch noch diesen Wagenmann-Trail gefahren wären. Auch vor allem ein Dank an die tollen Mädels.
Es hat, wie immer, riesig Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe, daß ich es morgen schaffe die Fotos einzustellen. Muß ja wegen XCRacer schon wider um 07:00 Uhr raus. Bis demnächst in Rötchen    

Wie sagte doch Meik64: Morgen eß ich ein Broetgen    

Tschüß

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *Hoffentlich klappt's morgen mit dem Wetter für die Wehbachtruppe !
> 
> *



Superschöner Bericht! Werde ich gleich auf meiner HP unter Touren verlinken.

Leider seit ihr 2/3 meiner heutigen geplanten Tour gefahren. Was soll ich den Jungs/Mädel(s) denn jetzt anbieten?!  

PS: Mathias >> alpi


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Leider seit ihr 2/3 meiner heutigen geplanten Tour gefahren. Was soll ich den Jungs/Mädel(s) denn jetzt anbieten?!
> 
> PS: Mathias >> alpi *



Hi René,

das war fast klar...ist halt der Nordwanderweg... 
Aber ist ausser Jörg noch jemand, der beide Touren fährt ? Dem macht das sicher nichts aus; darfst ihm nur den Wagemann-Trail nicht vorenthalten... 

Dass ich da mit Matthias was verdreht habe ich mir gedacht. Hoffe, ich hab das jetzt geschnallt: Alpi=Matthias !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von spitfire4 _
> [BWie sagte doch Meik64: Morgen eß ich ein Broetgen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweety66 (11. Januar 2004)

> Ich war heute morgen beim Bäcker und hab 4 Roetgen mit "B" bestellt!!



Na, wenn man Männer schon einkaufen schickt....! Und dann das Problem mit den Fremdsprachen!?

Ich hoffe, Redrace ist trotzdem satt geworden, sonst fällt das Feuerlöschen heute wegen Schwächeanfall aus.

@ RPO: ich fand die Tour auch super, auch wenn ich so meine kleinen Schwierigkeiten mit den doofen Wurzeln hatte (und da gab es ja nicht wenige von   )

Und zum Wetter gibt es ja wohl nur einen Kommentar: "Wenn Engel reisen...", nicht wahr?

Gruß

Tweety66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. Januar 2004)

Fünf unerschrockene Mountainbiker trafen sich heute auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre. Die Wetteraussichten waren wenig berauschend. Es regnete oft und zeitweise auch sehr heftig. Die Temperatur von ca.9° ließen das Unterfangen jedoch erträglich werden. Vom heftigen Sturm haben wir kaum was mitbekommen.

Dabei waren: Jörg, Holger, René und 2x Thomas (neu dabei)






Ersteinmal galt es Höhenmeter zu gewinnen. Der lange und beschwerliche Weg zum Hasselbachgraben. Diesen sind wir komplett gefahren.





Holger nah am Wasser:





Jörg hatte schmutzige Schuhe. Daher eine Bachdurchquerung 





Am Wildpark bei Roetgen hatte man uns eine Verpflegungsstelle eingerichtet:





Jörg angelt uns was zu Essen:





Der macht garantiert satt !!!  





Wagemannweg. Die Kurve schaff' ich...





...aber die Wurzel nicht !





Holger geht es etwas ruhiger an:





Jau! Das war unsere Tour. Die Runde fast genauso wie angekündigt, aber entgegengesetzt. Holgers Navi-Dingsda war uns sehr hilfreich bei der Orientierung. Glücklicherweise ist die Truppe am gestrigen Samstag doch etwas anders gefahren. So hatte auch Jörg viele neue Wege entdeckt.

Schade, das Thomas und Thomas schon zu beginn des Hasselbachgrabens zurückgefahren sind. Ab hier ging die Tour doch erst richtig los!

Es war eine Traumtour! Sogar bei diesem Mistwetter. Wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt.

Hier noch das Profil:
(Bei mir waren es 78,6km / 4:34h / 821Hm)





Hier der Link zum Album


----------



## IGGY (11. Januar 2004)

Na da hattet Ihr ja doch noch ne schoene Tour! Aber wieso sind die 2 denn zurück gefahren?War es so glatt? Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour! Wann steigt die nochmal? 
Man die Verpflegungsstation hätten wir auch gerne gehabt! Oder war RPO Gestern noch da und hat Euch da was hingelegt?


----------



## redrace (11. Januar 2004)

> Man die Verpfelungsstation hätten wir auch gerne gehabt



Man da gabs ja auch Broetgen!!  



Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (11. Januar 2004)

...und damit klar ist, auf welcher Tour es dieses WE die meisten Singletrails gab:


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Januar 2004)

Danke Rene für diese absolut megageile Traumtour. Ein echtes Erlebnis. Alle auf der Couch gebliebenen schön Ärgern
  Die Tour war so geil, da störte auch das Wetter nicht.
Im Gegenteil, dadurch nur wenige Wanderer. Trotz Rene´s vorzüglicher Tourenführung war Holger´s  GARMIN echt Gold wert.
Das muß auf jeden Fall wiederholt werden. Allein der komplette Hasselbachgraben ( am Anfang äußert übel ) und der Wagemanntrail sind schon der Hammer 

@tweety66, von den Wurzeln gab es heute ca. 3 mal soviel und noch viel größer und dicker. Zum Schluß konnte ich auch bald keine mehr sehen.

Freue mich schon auf nächste Woche
Hoffentlich wieder mit Verpflegungsstelle und "Broetgen"  

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *...und damit klar ist, auf welcher Tour es dieses WE die meisten Singletrails gab: *



Alter Haarspalter...üsselige 3% mehr 
Wat bin ich froh, dat der Meik nu endlich die Broetgen von Roetgen gesehen hat !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Januar 2004)

Möchte ja hier keinen Streit oder ähnliches hervorrufen  
Aber ich war in der glücklichen Lage beide Touren zu fahren  
Einer von euch zwei muß sich beim Markersetzen vertan haben.
Auf jeden Fall war der Anteil der Singletrails bei der heutigen Tour definitv deutlich höher. Allein der Hasselbachgraben heute war ja mehr als doppelt so lang. Und dann der HW6  / NW und der Wagemannweg. Und wir sind heute auch fast alle Trails von gestern gefahren. Egal, beide Touren waren eh der Hammer 
  

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von spitfire4 _
> *Einer von euch zwei muß sich beim Markersetzen vertan haben.
> Auf jeden Fall war der Anteil der Singletrails bei der heutigen Tour definitv deutlich höher. *



35km/47%, 46km/50%...klar, dass das mehr Single Trails waren du "Hirsch" 

Ich habe die Marken nur für die Trails gesetzt und glaube, das war schon recht genau.

Aber Du hast es bereits gesagt...hauptsache, die Touren waren beide geil... 

Hier ist noch die 3-D Ansicht der Samstag-Tour...so in ewta:





In Gross 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Januar 2004)

Oh Mann,

Ralph, natürlich hast Du Recht. Ich meinte die reinen Singletrailkilometer und Ihr hattet die % Zahl der gesamten Touren verglichen. Ich bin ja an der WHBTSP losgefahren und hatte am Ende knapp 49 km auf der Uhr. Der Singtrailanteil ist dann natürlich in % wesentlich höher.
Aber gut das wir drüber gesprochen haben    

Auf jeden Fall war es eines der genialsten Wochenden.
Hätte nie gedacht, daß man in der Eifel so eine Anhäufung von Singeltrails findet. Und wenn ich mir die Wege rechts und links von unserem Fahrweg angeschaut habe, war das bei weitem noch nicht alles. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2004)

Kann mal bitte einer dieses http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/3649/ppuser/13024 Album anklicken ? Bei mir ist das 5. Bild nicht sichtbar. Da steht bei mir "Thumbnail not available".
Sieht das bei Euch genauso aus ?

Danke und Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Januar 2004)

> Bei mir ist das 5. Bild nicht sichtbar. Da steht bei mir "Thumbnail not available".



Jau, bei mir genauso. Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein  

Meine Bilder von Samstag setze ich erst am Monatg rein. Sind aber echt gute Schnappschüsse dabei.


Viele Grüsse


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (11. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Wenn Du auf den Thumpnail klickst, bekommst Du das Bild in groß. Vermute, in der Routine auf dem Server hat etwas nicht funktioniert. Die generieren ja automatisch ein kleines Bild.

Die Tour war schon klasse. Ich lese immer Baumwurzeln ... 
Die Wurzel ist ja nicht das Problem, aber die Nässe dadrauf. Aber es beruhigt mich ja, dass ich nicht der Einzige war, der diese Dinger verflucht hat. 

Die GPS Daten lade ich morgen hoch. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## SLOHMO (12. Januar 2004)

Hi,

da ich erst jetzt wieder am "Rechner" bin, auch erst jetzt meine Tourbeurteilung:

@RPOP35:
Tour bekommt eine glatte 1,
vielen Dank dafür.

@IGGY:
auch dir einen Dank für die "Wegsuchung" und auch "Wegfindung".

@XCRacer:
sorry hat am Sonntag zeitlich nicht gereicht, hoffe aber auf eine Wiederholung eurer Tour, wäre dann gerne dabei ...
vielleicht nächstes WE ???   


Bis bald also
und einen Gruß aus Köln

Marco


----------



## Happy_User (12. Januar 2004)

Hi Slomo,

der Tenor war gestern, dass wir  die Tour gerne noch einmal fahren wollen, allerdings bei etwas sonnigerem Wetter, um den Glitschfaktor auf den Wurzeln und Granitsteinen etwas zu reduzieren.  

@Team vom Sonntag: Habe ich doch so richtig wiedergegeben?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, es war eine klasse Tour, die für die Nacharbeiten, Pflege Fahrrad und Kleidung, voll entschädigt hat. 

Grüße

 Holger (Happy Biker)


----------



## XCRacer (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *@Team vom Sonntag: Habe ich doch so richtig wiedergegeben?
> *



Richtig!

...welche Radpflege   

Sonntag werden wir wohl wieder fahren. Ich denke mal,  zur alten Uhrzeit (11Uhr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Januar 2004)

Soooo,

nun habe ich endlich die 28 Fotos von Samstag online.
Möchte aber ein Foto deutlich hervorheben.

Der sterbende Schwan von Roetgen. Gespielt von rpo35  





Alle Bilder von Samstag findet Ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?si=&perpage=24&sort=1&cat=500&ppuser=18539&[email protected]&password= 

Schlüsselwort ist: 100104Roetgen

Viel Spaß


jörg


----------



## SLOHMO (12. Januar 2004)

Hi,

@XCRacer:
die gleiche Strecke ???  Ja ??? 
   
wo kann man sich anmelden ...
dh. wo können wir uns anmelden ???

@Happy "Bike"-User:
bist du auch wieder dabei ???

@redrace:
auch in Köln erntet man "Kopfschütteln", wenn man ein paar Brötgen kaufen will ...

Gruß
Marco


----------



## rpo35 (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Der macht garantiert satt !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Jörg,

pack demnächst gefälligst 'nen Riegel ein !
Gestern Mittag hat bei mir ein Wildschwein geklingelt und sich darüber beschwert, dass ein "Broetgen" gefehlt hat !... 

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Wo bleiben die Bilder ? Oder qualmt Dein Modem schon ?

So'n Mist...er war schneller...*g*


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Januar 2004)

> Ps: Wo bleiben die Bilder ? Oder qualmt Dein Modem schon ?



Dazu kann ich nur sagen:

Eingestellt um 12:11 Uhr. Deine Frage kam um 12:17 Uhr   
Welches Modem qualmt hier   

Pech gehabt. Aber Du hast es ja noch bemerkt  

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von spitfire4 _
> *Der sterbende Schwan von Roetgen. Gespielt von rpo35
> *



ich hab's geahnt...


----------



## Dirk S. (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
da habe ich am Weekend wohl zwei geile Touren verpasst. 

Das kommt davon, wenn man zuviel    trinken geht.
Wo bleiben denn da die guten Vorsätze für 2004?
Mehr Biken und weniger Alkohol.

Dann wohl bis Sonntag.


----------



## IGGY (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SLOHMO _
> *Hi,
> 
> .
> ...


Gern geschehen!


----------



## alpi (12. Januar 2004)

@ all
Auch von mir noch ein verspätestes Lob für die
super Tour  von Samstag.

@rpo
Schleichwerbung für Druckerzeugnisse aller Art 
ist auf dem Trail nicht gestattet.

         "ohne Bike fehlt dir was" 

Es sei denn wir werden an den Einnahmen beteiligt.

Gruss 

Matthias


----------



## redrace (12. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Irgend jemand Interesse  ??

Wird richtig gemütlich!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von alpi _
> [B
> 
> @rpo
> ...



/Spassmodusan
@alpi

Schleichwerbung für Zitronen ist auf dem Trail auch verboten... oder fehlt dir was...





   
/Spassmodusaus

cu
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (12. Januar 2004)

Unseren Meik erkennt man ja an seinen knappen Post´s, aber der ist schon einen Asbach Uralt wert...


----------



## Heimwerker King (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *HUHU
> 
> Irgend jemand Interesse  ??
> ...



Gemütlich!!!!!! JA!!!!! Immer!!



> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *Biken am 17.01.2004 in 53332 Bornheim mit redrace
> Was ist geplant: Eine gemütlich Tour durch die Ville ohne viel Höhenmeter. Speziell für die Damen die die Wochen vorher Kraft und Techniktraining auf dem MTB absolviert haben. jetzt gehts an die Grundlagenausdauer!. Der ein oder andere wieder genesene Mann kann natürlich auch mitkommen!.
> Start: 11:00 Merten Holzgasse an der Antenne
> ...


----------



## IGGY (12. Januar 2004)

Ich überlege noch!


----------



## Happy_User (12. Januar 2004)

@Slomo
Ja, ich werde Sonntag wieder an der WBTS fahren. Ich brauch die Höhenmeter und die Trails. Einfach super. Ich hoffe, dass mich das Wetter nicht im Stich lässt und ich unter der Woche meine Grundlagenausdauer trainieren kann.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## IGGY (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *@Slomo
> Ja, ich werde Sonntag wieder an der WBTS fahren. Ich brauch die Höhenmeter und die Trails. Einfach super. Ich hoffe, dass mich das Wetter nicht im Stich lässt und ich unter der Woche meine Grundlagenausdauer trainieren kann.
> 
> ...



Hi
Also wenn Ihr noch was in meiner Nähe plant bin ich dabei!Sagt bescheid wenn Ihr was eintragt. Höhenmeter sind immer gut. Sorry Redrace, aber bei so einem Scheiß Wetter habe ich keine Lust auf eine lange Anreise! Nächstes mal.


----------



## Happy_User (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie gestern Abend angekündigt, hier die GPS Daten zu der Tour. Das Archiv enthält die Daten für Fugawi und als Overlay für NRW3D.

Grafik Höhenprofil zu den Daten:







Grafik Strecke zu den Daten:





@René:
Die Wegpunkte 7 und 8 Icon Fragezeichen, weisst Du, was ich da markiert habe?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag werden wir wohl wieder fahren. Ich denke mal,  zur alten Uhrzeit (11Uhr).



Wenn's klappt, bin ich dabei !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @René:
> Die Wegpunkte 7 und 8 Icon Fragezeichen, weisst Du, was ich da markiert habe?



8 ist [P] Mückenloch (nach einem fiesen Wurzeltrail direkt am Vichtbach.
7 ist da wo wir uns kurz uneinig über die Wegstrecke waren. Sind ein Stück Straße gefahren. Haben einen kleinen Umweg an einer Grillhütte vorbei gemacht.
In beiden Fällen keine Ahnung warum du da eine Marke gesetzt hast  

@all: Hab für Samstag noch einen Termin für 'ne schöne Tour frei. Eventuell die schon mal angekündigte und auch teilweise gefahrene Obermaubachtour (Stichwort "Engelsblick")  

Ville ist mir zu flach


----------



## Happy_User (13. Januar 2004)

Danke René,

vor der 7 muss dann auch ein Trail gewesen sein. Ich habe das mit dem Markieren während des Trails noch nicht raus.  muss ja immer Anschlusshalten.
Die 8 ist damit für mich klar. Der Wurzeltrail war gut. Dürfte der gewesen sein, bei dem wir über zwei kleine rinsale springen mussten. Das Problem sollte sich diese Woche lösen, da ich eine Lizenzerweiterung für Fugawi bestellt habe, so dass ich die Karten aus NRW3D importieren kann. Dann sehen wir genau, wo die Punkte gesetzt sind.  

Wenn Du Samstag fährst, heisst das, dass Sonntag dann entfällt? Hast Du einen kurzen Überblick über die Engelsblick-Tour?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Hab für Samstag noch einen Termin für 'ne schöne Tour frei. Eventuell die schon mal angekündigte und auch teilweise gefahrene Obermaubachtour (Stichwort "Engelsblick")



mach mal Termine; ich suche mir dann einen aus !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (13. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Habt Ihr eigentlich keine arbeit?? Um diese Uhrzeit zu surfen!!!   

Am Sonntag könnten wir dabei sein!!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Hab für Samstag noch einen Termin für 'ne schöne Tour frei. Eventuell die schon mal angekündigte und auch teilweise gefahrene Obermaubachtour (Stichwort "Engelsblick")



Hi Rene,

oh Samstag wäre toll. Sonntag kann ich nur bis 13:00 Uhr. Freundin hat Geburtstag   
Samstag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Habt Ihr eigentlich keine arbeit?? Um diese Uhrzeit zu surfen!!!



@ redrace,

wie, surfen ist doch Arbeit. Oder etwa nicht   

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## marco w. (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Sonntag 11:00 Uhr ist klasse ...

mal 'ne andere Frage:
wie schützt Ihr Euch eigentlich vor dem Regen bzw. vor dem Nasswerden. Für Tipps bezüglich Bekleidungswahl wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Happy_User (13. Januar 2004)

@slomo
 Tja, schnell fahren und unter den Tropfen durch kommen 
 Nee, ich habe eine Gore Regenjacke. Das hilft oben. Beine, eigentlich egal, bzw. eine einfache Regenhose. Kritisch könnte es werden, wenn es kalt wird. Bei über 0° Grad ist das bislang OK. 
 ich sollte noch etwas im Bereich der Füße unternehmen. Die Überschuhe sind nicht gerade der Hit.

 @all
 Also Sonntag fände ich auch besser. Aber ich warte die Termine und Tourenvorschläge ab.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> mal 'ne andere Frage:
> wie schützt Ihr Euch eigentlich vor dem Regen bzw. vor dem Nasswerden. Für Tipps bezüglich Bekleidungswahl wäre ich dankbar.



Hallo Marco,

Ganz oben: Wenn's nur nass ist, egal; nass-kalt: Helmützen halten nicht nur warm sonder sind auch ganz gut wasserabweisend. Tipp: Besser Nalini als Gore (die Dinger passen schei*** !!).

Oben: hatte bisher 'ne billige Tschibo Regenjacke; die is aber hin und ich hole heute meine Gore-Jacke im Laden ab. (Hab vergessen, welche ich da genau bestellt habe)

Mitte bis unten: Bin der selben Meinung wie Holger; über 0 Grad egal. Aber ich habe spätesten ab 5 Grad und weniger eh meine Gore Winterhose an; die hält m.E. die Nässe ausreichend ab.

Ganz unten: Neopren-Überschuhe von Rush sind erste Wahl; bis -10 Grad 3 Stunden biken ohne spezielle Socken/Schuhe ok.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Habt Ihr eigentlich keine arbeit?? Um diese Uhrzeit zu surfen!!!
> 
> Gruß



Sag blos du mußt noch arbeiten? Am besten noch für Geld, was? 
 

Ich fahre Samstag und Sonntag!

Termine eintragen geht zur Zeit noch nicht 

Hier ist der frühere Beitrag.

@Holger: Im Anhang die pth-Daten. Kann aber sein, das ich die Tour etwas umbau. Ist was kurz! (32km)

PS: Bisschen ungewohnt, die neue Oberfläche


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann aber sein, das ich die Tour etwas umbau. Ist was kurz! (32km)



Egal, wenn ich mit dem Rad anreise, kommen genug km zusammen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (13. Januar 2004)

> Zitat:
> Original geschrieben von *XCRacer*
> _Kann aber sein, das ich die Tour etwas umbau. Ist was kurz! (32km)_
> 
> ...


 Ich werde auch mit dem Rad kommen. Bei wetter-online werden schon ein paar Schneeflocken für den Sonntag angezeigt. Falls meine Beine nach der Tour noch nicht platt sind, werde ich den Rückweg über den Wald und nicht Strasse wählen. Da gibt es dann eine hübsche knackige Steigung, die sich dann super hinzieht. 
 Wer Lust hat, darf diese dann gerne mitfahren. Macht Rauf wie Runter Spass.

 @XCRacer
 Danke, werde mir die Daten zu Hause ansehen.

 @rpo35
 Wo bekomme ich diese Überschuhe. Meine gehen mir echt auf den Geist. Nach der Fahrt zur Arbeit, hatte ich heute wieder super nasse Füße. Hätte mir die Schlappen auch sparen können. Schützen nur vor Schmutz.
 Hast Du auch eine gute Quelle für Schimano Kettenblätter? Mein 32iger mss getauscht werden.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Enrgy (13. Januar 2004)

@ happy user
was isn das bei km 46 für´n Schornstein im Höhenprofil? Seid ihr da irgendwo mitm Aufzug gefahren um Hm zu bekommen? Oder gar GONDELBIKING???

Die Tour sieht ja recht lecker aus, nur ist mir die Anreise zu nachtschlafener Zeit (die 12Uhr im 7Beb. war schon ne Qual, obwohl nur 30min im Auto!) und bei DEN Wetteraussichten zu extrem. Ich warte besseres Wetter ab, dann werd ich sicher mal vorbeischaun. Bis dahin beobachte ich euer Treiben hier und im WP-Ranking. Viel spaß und Kette ölen!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## marco w. (13. Januar 2004)

Hi,

vielen Dank für Eure Infos, werde dann mal nach einer passenden Jacke schauen.

@Happy User:
da wahrscheinlich auch bei H&S vorbeifahren werde, kann ich dir von dort die Überschuhe (wenn vorrätig) mitbringen. 
Habe meine auch dort gekauft, weiß nur leider den Preis nicht mehr.
Kannst mir ja ein "Go" bis zu einem bestimmten Preis geben.

Dann also hoffentlich bis Sonntag.

@redrace:
werden uns gerne deiner "Chill out" Runde vom Samstag anschließen,
bräuchten nur noch eine Wegbeschreibung.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35
> Wo bekomme ich diese Überschuhe. Meine gehen mir echt auf den Geist. Nach der Fahrt zur Arbeit, hatte ich heute wieder super nasse Füße. Hätte mir die Schlappen auch sparen können. Schützen nur vor Schmutz.
> Hast Du auch eine gute Quelle für Schimano Kettenblätter? Mein 32iger mss getauscht werden.



Holger...kriegst PM

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (13. Januar 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @Happy User:
> da wahrscheinlich auch bei H&S vorbeifahren werde, kann ich dir von dort die Überschuhe (wenn vorrätig) mitbringen.
> ...



Warum denn extra nach Bonn fahren ruf mal hier an und frag ob er noch welche hat!!   

Die Anfahrtsbeschreibung gibts per mail!!

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2004)

Okay Sonntag bin ich dabei!


----------



## Happy_User (13. Januar 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ happy user
> was isn das bei km 46 für´n Schornstein im Höhenprofil? Seid ihr da irgendwo mitm Aufzug gefahren um Hm zu bekommen? Oder gar GONDELBIKING???
> 
> Die Tour sieht ja recht lecker aus, nur ist mir die Anreise zu nachtschlafener Zeit (die 12Uhr im 7Beb. war schon ne Qual, obwohl nur 30min im Auto!) und bei DEN Wetteraussichten zu extrem. Ich warte besseres Wetter ab, dann werd ich sicher mal vorbeischaun. Bis dahin beobachte ich euer Treiben hier und im WP-Ranking. Viel spaß und Kette ölen!
> ...


 Tja, aber auch überlegt was das war. Ich vermute, dass es ein technischer Fehler beim Aufzeichnen der Daten ist. War halt nicht das beste Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (13. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ville ist mir zu flach



 Anfang
1. es kann nicht jeder in Eschweiler wohnen,

2. in der Ville können auch die Kölner (alpi, redrace, vanille, meiner einer) mit dem Bike an- und abfahren, das spart beim Auto  
 Ende
cu und viel Spass am Samstag in WBTS.

Horst


----------



## redrace (13. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Okay Sonntag bin ich dabei!



HUHU

Was liegt denn Sonntag an?? Ich überlege noch Siebengebirge oder WBTS??

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2004)

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe hat doch XCRacer was geplant!?
Höhenmeter!?


----------



## Happy_User (13. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Also so wie ich das verstanden habe hat doch XCRacer was geplant!?
> Höhenmeter!?


  Genau.

 Habe einmal den bisherigen Stand der geplanten Tour angehängt. René wollte die vielleicht noch überarbeiten.


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2004)

Jo wie gesagt. Bin dabei!


----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2004)

OK! Dann werde ich bald (wenn das wieder geht) einen Termin eintragen. 11Uhr war OK?

Samstag fällt für mich flach! Muß leider arbeiten


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> OK! Dann werde ich bald (wenn das wieder geht) einen Termin eintragen. 11Uhr war OK?



Das geht René...der link im Forum fehlt nur !
Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/, linke Seite, Navigation-->Fahrgemeinschaft.
Oder direkt hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgliste.php

Keine Panik...alles wird gut...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2004)

Danke!

Dann legt mal los! => Anmeldung


----------



## IGGY (14. Januar 2004)

Funzt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Funzt nicht!




stimmt; ich schau mal, ob des admins schon bekannt ist.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!
> 
> Dann legt mal los! => Anmeldung



So Leute, jetzt geht's wieder ! Haut rein...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (14. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, aber auch überlegt was das war. Ich vermute, dass es ein technischer Fehler beim Aufzeichnen der Daten ist. War halt nicht das beste Wetter.


 So, ich habe einmal eine Anfrage an den Support gestellt und hier ein Auszug aus dem Mailverkehr:


> das Problem liegt darin, daß beide Programme Fehler machen und man sich am Ende nur entscheiden muß/kann, wem man die kleineren Fehler zutraut... Soweit mir das bekannt ist, verwendet Fugawi gar keine eigenen Höheninformationen, d.h. die Angaben stammen zwangsläufig ausschließlich aus den Meßwerten des GPS. Unsere Software ignoriert hingegen sämtliche Höhenangaben (die das GPS eventuell mitliefert) und mißt ausschließlich auf unserem internen Höhenmodell. Die erste Variante bringt die von mir erwähnten Fehler durch Umwelteinflüsse und die "normalen" Meßfehler mit sich, während unsere Vorgehensweise die Probleme der Auflösung, Fehler im Höhenmodell, Aliasing-Effekte und ähnliches mit sich bringt. Daher sind beide Varianten immer mit Fehlern behaftet. Wenn man eine Zeit lang mit solchen Daten gearbeitet hat, wird das von Ihnen zitierte Motto tatsächlich schnell zur Lebenseinstellung! ;-)
> 
> Ach ja, noch ein Hinweis: Wir werden noch heute einen neuen Update auf Version 1.1.1 online stellen, d.h. falls Sie den Update nicht schon geladen haben, wäre es sinnvoll dies noch abzuwarten.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Oliver Licht (Support MagicMaps)


 Hier auch noch einwenig Grundlagen:


> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aus was sich die Höhenmeter in der Tour beziehen sollen, ich vermute jedoch, daß Sie die Summe der Höhenmeter in Anstiegen meinen, da ein Fehler von 180m an einem einzelnen Maximalpunkt oder an zwei Werten für eine Differenz (Min/Max) kaum vorstellbar wären. Bei der Summe der Steigungen gibt es verschiedene Ursachen von Abweichungen zu den gemessenen Werten:
> 
> 
> Eine erste Ursache, woher die Fehler stammen könnten, sind barometrischer Höhenmesser, da diese eine stark gedämpfte Aufzeichnung besitzen, damit nicht aus jedem Luftstoß eine rasante Abfahrt mit gleich folgendem Anstieg wird. Wenn Sie nun mit dem Rad eine 10 Km lange Strecke mit ganz leicht welligem Profil fahren (viele Wellen, z.B. 10 pro Km, aber immer nur 1-2 Höhenmeter), wird ein barometrischer Höhenmesser aufgrund seiner begrenzten Genauigkeit am Ende überhaupt keinen Anstieg verzeichnen, während die Software - die ja genau mißt - bis zu 10[Km] * 10[1/Km] * 2[m] = 200[m] Summe Steigungen feststellt. (Falls die Wellen in den Höhendaten des LVA erfaßt sind.) Es können also schon dadurch, daß kleine Differenzen vom Meßgerät nicht erfaßt werden, gewaltige Differenzen entstehen. (In der reinen Theorie sogar ein unbegrenzt große Fehler: Da kommt das "fraktale Prinzip" zum tragen, wonach bei solchen Messungen mit steigender Meßgenauigkeit das Ergebnis nicht konvergieren muß, sondern ständig anwachsen kann.) Zudem gibt es auch noch Ungenauigkeiten in den Höhendaten. Läuft eine Strecke neben einem Wall (etwa einem Lärmschutzwall), oder ist sogar komplett in die Landschaft "eingeschnitten", so kann es durch die begrenzte Auflösung des Höhenmodells passieren, daß der Weg im Modell scheinbar ständig auf die angrenzende Erhöhung führt, nur um dann gleich wieder herunterzufahren. Auch wenn ein Weg einen Hügel "durchschneidet", dieser scharfe Einschnitt in den Daten jedoch nicht vorhanden ist, nimmt der gemessene Weg den "Umweg" über den Hügel - und schon sind weitere Höhenmeter hinzu gekommen. Zudem passen die Karten nicht immer genau auf die Höhenmodelle, so daß eine Straße im Modell durchaus auch "unnötige" Erhebungen mitnimmt, obwohl in diesem Bereich das Höhenmodell vielleicht sogar ganz genau stimmt. Ganz schlimm sind die zwangsläufigen Ungenauigkeiten an sehr steilen Hängen, wenn die Strecke die Serpentine nicht genau trifft. denn dann können schnell sehr große Fehler hinzukommen. Zu allem Überfluß kommt es noch zu sogenannten Aliasing-Effekten in den Höhenmodelldaten, d.h. selbst ganz sauber vermessene Höhendaten produzieren schon alleine aufgrund Ihrer beschränkten Auflösung einen gewissen Fehler. Das ganze funktioniert auch in der umgekehrten Richtung, sobald das Höhenmeßgerät genauer mißt, als es die Daten im Höhenmodell ermöglichen. Wie Sie sehen, sind diese Fehler schon prinzipiell bedingt, d.h. da kann man per Software auch kaum etwas daran korrigieren. In der neuesten Version 1.1.0, die Sie als kostenlosen Update von unserer Homepage www.MagicMaps.de < <http://www.MagicMaps.de>> bekommen können, haben wir inzwischen einen "Dämpfungsregler" in den Einstellungen integriert, mit dem man die Software anweisen kann, kleinere Schwankungen beim Berechnen der Summe der Steigungen zu ignorieren; damit läßt sich nun zumindest ein Teil der Effekte abmildern.
> ...


 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (14. Januar 2004)

Der Winterpokal geht auch net! Heul


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Der Winterpokal geht auch net! Heul



Auch da wird bereits dran gearbeitet Iggy !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte fragen ob von Euch Samstag trotzdem jemand an der WBTSP biken geht, auch ohne die Tourleitung von René? Ich werde Sonntag sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mit können.

@ Happy_User
Wie siehts denn bei Dir am Samstag aus?
Ich wollte so ca. 65km fahren.

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (15. Januar 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte fragen ob von Euch Samstag trotzdem jemand an der WBTSP biken geht, auch ohne die Tourleitung von René? Ich werde Sonntag sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mit können.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Felix,

 bei mir ist der Sontag gesetzt. Samstag Ruhetag, bzw. Putz- und Flickstunde zu Hause. Kühlschrank füllen und lecker Essen kochen

 Grüße 

    Holger


----------



## Happy_User (15. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch da wird bereits dran gearbeitet Iggy !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Der Winterpokal läuft wieder.


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte fragen ob von Euch Samstag trotzdem jemand an der WBTSP biken geht, auch ohne die Tourleitung von René?...



Hallo Felix,

ich kann leider nur am Sonntag !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Racegirl (15. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Felix,
> 
> bei mir ist der Sontag gesetzt. Samstag Ruhetag, bzw. Putz- und Flickstunde zu Hause. Kühlschrank füllen und lecker Essen kochen
> 
> ...


Hallo Holger!

Und abends die WBTS-Biker zum Essen einladen?!  Das wäre doch mal eine   -Sache! Wir geben uns auch mit Nudeln zufrieden!

Aber im Ernst wäre das im Winter nicht mal eine Maßnahme evtl. zusammen kochen und essen irgendwo? Meinetwegen auch auswärts!

@all

Ich stelle den Vorschlag einfach mal so in den Raum uns evtl. auch mal ohne Bike zu treffen, da ich

a) im Moment nicht gut genug drauf bin um bei den Gruppenausfahrten mitzukommen

b) Mitte Februar sowieso ca. 2-3 Wochen MTB-Zwangspause habe

Wie sieht es aus???

Simone


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Januar 2004)

@ Holger & Ralph

Vielleicht ein ander Mal. Ist eh fraglich ob ich Samstag selber fit genug zum biken bin, da ich so wie es aussieht am Krank werden bin    , dabei habe ich da gerade gar keine Lust dauf!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle den Vorschlag einfach mal so in den Raum uns evtl. auch mal ohne Bike zu treffen, da ich...



Hallo Simone,

sei mir nicht böse, aber der Aufwand, sich einigermassen regelmässig zum Biken zu treffen, ist z. Tl. schon recht hoch.
Wenn, dann sollte man die Familie(n) incl. Kinder einbeziehen.

Mein Vorschlag: Im Sommer den Grillplatz am Stolberger/Würselner Wald mieten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (15. Januar 2004)

He Ralph
Das ist eine super Idee!
Währe bestimmt lustig.


----------



## on any sunday (15. Januar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

hab endlich wieder meinen unwilligen DSL Inder in Gang gebracht 

War ja kaum feucht am Samstag, aber dafür gabs wenig Wurzeln.  . LobenswerterTourguide mit hervorragendem Waschservice. Auch schöner Bericht, nur was fällt auf?, 10 Leute auf dem Bild und 9 Namen, wer fehlt?, meine Wenigkeit natürlich. Ich sehe nur aus wie ein REDRACEr, isch bins aber nicht. . Bin ja nicht nachtragend, habe die Tour auf meine Heimseite zu den Eifeltracks gepackt.

Kommenden Sonntag mache ich das Bergische Land unsicher,, falls wer mitkommen will, melden.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Leute auf dem Bild und 9 Namen, wer fehlt?, meine Wenigkeit natürlich.



Oh shi...das ist mir aber echt super peinlich !...  
War wohl zu sehr mit der Identifizierung von Alpi beschäftigt...  

Sorry Michael !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2004)

Moin moin,

und wieder ein Geburtstag zu vermelden;
Dirk S. wird heute 37 Lenze jung...alles Jute !!!  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (16. Januar 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Dirk,

 langsam werden die Ruhephasen wichtig. Geniesse den Tag, trink nur Wasser und ess viel Gemüse. 

 Viel Spass beim Feiern,

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2004)

Watt ???

*Der* hat Geburtstag ?

Ohh, lieber Dirk! Das wird teuer!
Ich komme gleich. Ach hätte gerne aus unserer Kantine einen von den leckeren Plundermohnstricken. Nen juten Kaffee auch noch dabei! ...Ach was, den janzen Tach Kaffee frei, wie sich das gehört !


----------



## Happy_User (16. Januar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger!
> 
> Und abends die WBTS-Biker zum Essen einladen?!  Das wäre doch mal eine   -Sache! Wir geben uns auch mit Nudeln zufrieden!
> 
> ...


 Moin,

 grundsätzlich bin ich für ein Treffen. Ich finde es immer etwas schwierig mich zu unterhalten, wenn ich gerade den Berg hinaufschnaufe und beim Hinab muss ich mich konzentrieren.

 Ich jann mich allerdings erinnern, dass der Anlauf  im letzten Jahr schon gescheitert ist. Wenn, sollten wiir sollten versuchen, uns auf einen Treffpunkt in der Mitte zu einigen. D.H. nicht Köln oder Aachen

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## marco w. (16. Januar 2004)

Hi,

@Dirk:
Happy Birthday

@meik:
wollte mich gerade für deine Tour anmelden, klappt nur irgendwie nicht, deswegen also auf diesem Wege.
Anmeldung gilt (vorbehaltlich extremer Sturmböen und Regenschauern) für drei: Sandra, Oli und für mich

@all:
mögliches Treffen: ist eine nette Idee, würde mich aber auch Ralph und Holger anschliessen und den Sommer abwarten ->> Grillen


Gruß
Marco


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2004)

Im Anhang die pth-Datei für NRW-3D-User

Hier die Vorschau (mit neuen netten Spielereien dank NRW-3D-Update 1.1  )

Nicht von den Höhenmetern schocken lassen. Die Anstiege sind meist gut fahrbar und die Tour verläuft größtenteils auf Schotter und Wirtschaftswegen.

@Holger: Ich habe in der pth-Datei einige wichtige Punkte mit Kommentaren versehen. Wird das im Garmin-Display dann gezeigt?






großes Bild


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht von den Höhenmetern schocken lassen. Die Anstiege sind meist gut fahrbar und die Tour verläuft größtenteils auf Schotter und Wirtschaftswegen.




Max. Steigung = 44%
Max. Gefälle = 41%

...keine Angst, aber Kletterhaken und Steigeisen mitbringen...  
Wird bestimmt 'ne nette Runde   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (16. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Anhang die pth-Datei für NRW-3D-User
> 
> Hier die Vorschau (mit neuen netten Spielereien dank NRW-3D-Update 1.1  )
> 
> ...


 Hallo René,

 ich werde das heute Abend, bzw. morgen ausprobieren. 

 Grüße

 Holger

 PS: noch 4:42 bis Wo-Ende.
 PPS: Warum ist eigentlich das Scott Genius MC 10,20,30 nicht n der aktuellen Bike bei den Enduros getestet? Denke, dass soll gerade für Touren etc. sein???


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Max. Steigung = 44%
> Max. Gefälle = 41%



Für Eichhörnchen gibt es keine unüberwindbaren Steigungen 

Sind ja nur errechnete Werte. Sollten eigentlich keine Monstersteigungen dabei sein. Die Runde kann auch an einigen Punkten höhenmetertechnisch entschärft und abgekürzt werden.

Hängt von pers.Form und Wetter ab


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sind ja nur errechnete Werte. Sollten eigentlich keine Monstersteigungen dabei sein. Die Runde kann auch an einigen Punkten höhenmetertechnisch entschärft und abgekürzt werden.
> 
> Hängt von pers.Form und Wetter ab



...war ja nur ein Scherz...  
entschärfen und abgekürzen abgelehnt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (16. Januar 2004)

Auch von mir alles Gute Dirk!


----------



## IGGY (16. Januar 2004)

Achso Leute 
Beim nächsten Treffen muß mir das mal einer von Euch erklären wie das geht mit den Skizzen hier!


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Achso Leute
> Beim nächsten Treffen muß mir das mal einer von Euch erklären wie das geht mit den Skizzen hier!



Wat für Skizzen Iggy ?


----------



## IGGY (16. Januar 2004)

Ich meine die Maps von den Touren und die Höhenprofile! Ich finde das echt geil. Würde mich auch mal gerne damit befassen. Wo bekommt man den die Programme, und was muß man dafür haben?


----------



## Heimwerker King (16. Januar 2004)

Hi Frank,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag.  Und wo fließt das Bier?  

cu

Horst


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> und was muß man dafür haben?



Gute Nerven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo René,

 ich kann die Wegpunktnamen die Du definiert hast im Garmin sehen. Ich muss zwar einen Umweg über Fugawi machen, aber nach dem ich weiß wie, ist das kein Problem. Ich bin nur von der Länge der Namen begrenzt, 10 Zeichen, aber das klappt schon. 
 Voll cool.   

 @iggy
 Die Grafiken und Routen sind mit NRW3D erstellt. Das Folgende Bild habe ich in Fugawi erstellt. Dazu habe ich mir ein zusätzliches Bild bei Georg Ws Mil-Server abgeholt. Und mit einwenig gefummel, kommt dann dies dabei heraus.





 cu
 2morrow


----------



## XCRacer (18. Januar 2004)

Am heutigen Sonntag zogen wir los, um die grandiose Aussicht vom Mausauel bei Nideggen zu genießen. Wie immer losgefahren an der Wehebachtalsperre. Es ging dann hinauf zum [P] Rennweg und den Thönbachweg entlang. Die Baumstämme, die hier quer über den Trail liegen sind immer noch nicht von der Forstbehörde weggeräumt.

Gruppenfoto (v.l.n.r) Iggy, Rpo35, Happy_User, Marco W.,Thomas (neu dabei), Schnucki, Claus, Dirk S. und kniend XCRacer





Denn Rennweg noch mal gequert, über Albertushöhe downhill nach Gey. Nun über die Felder und später die schnelle Abfahrt hinunter nach Untermaubach.






Nun über die Rur und den langen Asphaltuphill zum Engelsblick bei Nideggen-Rath. Hier hat Ralph ein Schildchen abfotografiert, weil er sich den Namen "Mausauel" nicht merken konnte 





Dann ein paar Trails (Dank Holgers Garmin war ein Verfahren kaum möglich) und hier fahren nur Eichhörnchen hoch  :





Weiter den Mausauel entlang. Blick vom Kuhkopf:





Nun einen endgeilen Trail gleich hinter der Schutzhütte "Kuhkopf" hinunter:





Hinunter zum See. Vorher haben sich Ralph und Dirk noch abgelegt. Ist aber nichts passiert.

Über die Staumauer bei Obermaubach und den langen Schotteruphill bis nach Kleinhau. Nun anders als ursprünglich angekündigt, nur noch über den Rennweg bis zur Wehebachtalsperre zurück.

Hier das Profil mit An- und Abfahrt von mir:





*Hier gibt's die Bilder von mir und hier von Ralph. *

Mir hat es wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, euch durch den Wald zu dirigieren. Bis zum nächsten mal ! 

Euer Supereichhörnchen René


----------



## Happy_User (18. Januar 2004)

Hi all,

 war eine klasse Tour. Werde mich jetzt gleich an das Auswerten der Tourdaten machen.

 Winterpokal: ich bin bis auf 3 Plätze an René.(Ja, ja, Du hast Deine Daten noch nicht gepflegt) Aber mit kleinen Sachen, Holger Freude machen

 Bis später


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2004)

Hi,

um ehrlich zu sein...bin ziemlich ko.
Über 80km und 1300 hm sind für die Jahreszeit doch recht heftig...  

Ich kümmer mich gleich um die Bilder...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute
War mal wieder eine nette Truppe und eine schöne Tour. Danke Rene!!!!!
Ich freue mich schon auf nächste Woche.


----------



## redrace (18. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Könnte man die Tour nochmal wiederholen?? *auchfahrenwill*

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2004)

Bestimmt! Wenn du lieb bist


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2004)

Nabend Gemeinde,

auch von mir wieder ein dickes Lob an den Guide !!
Feine Sache war das...  

Bilder gibt's 'ne Menge, aber hier das absolute Highlight:
Ich kam aus einem Waldstück in eine Lichtung und was sehe ich da; eine äusserst seltene Hühnerart...das sogenannte Hanghuhn. Diese Spezies hat ein Bein kürzer als das andere, um sich in Hängen sicher bewegen zu können. Fangen kann man sie recht einfach: Man braucht sie nur zu erschrecken; sie drehen sich um und kullern den Hang hinunter...  





Und hier gibt's alle Bilder.

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (18. Januar 2004)

So, Stunden später habe ich das Bild fertig. 
 Die rote Linie war die geplante Runde, die blaue zeigt die gefahrene Route. Wir können das ganze ja bei etwas wärmeren Temperaturen wiederholen und den noch fehlenden Part abrollern. _und vielleicht noch die kleine Steigung nach Nideggen zum Blick ins Rur-Tal ergänzen. 
_






  So, bis nächsten Sonntag

  Grüße

   Holger


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2004)

Hi Holger,

soll ich jetzt meine Lupe rauskramen ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2004)

aha, geht doch


----------



## Happy_User (18. Januar 2004)

Hi Ralph,

 hatte das Problem selber. Beim letzten mal hatte mir das Programm einen Thumpnail erstellt, der dann das große Bild geöffnet hat.
 Jedes Mal ist halt anders.

 Holger


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2004)

Ich nochmal! Ich muß nochmal was los werden. Eben habe ich aus versehen die erste Seite des Beitrages hier gedrückt und nochmal gelesen wie alles angefangen hat! Ich finde es echt super wie sich das hier entwickelt hat und ich hoffe das das auch so weiter geht mit dem netten Haufen hier.


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nochmal! Ich muß nochmal was los werden. Eben habe ich aus versehen die erste Seite des Beitrages hier gedrückt und nochmal gelesen wie alles angefangen hat! Ich finde es echt super wie sich das hier entwickelt hat und ich hoffe das das auch so weiter geht mit dem netten Haufen hier.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen !
Ihr könnt Euch schonmal drauf einstellen, demnächst wieder nach Roetgen zu kommen. Sobald hier richtig Schnee liegt (so 5-15cm müssens schon sein), lade ich Euch zu 'ner Venn-Runde ein. Keine Single Trails aber rollen im Weissen und Natur vom feinsten !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2004)

Kommt der Schnee nochmal?


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt der Schnee nochmal?



Schneller als Du denkst...hast Du nochmal propiert, ob Du die Grafiken und Links auf der HP sehen kannst ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2004)

Oh ne mache ich sofort! Was mußte ich nochmal einstellen? Und wo genau? Rofl


----------



## Heimwerker King (18. Januar 2004)

@ All from the WBTS:

Sieht ja richtig geil aus Singelrtrails
Aber für meine aktuelle "Kondition" :kotz: zu heftig. Werde ganz eifrig trainiren und wenn ihr mich dann wieder mitnehmt würde ich mich echt freuen.  

cu

der Heimwerker

PS Iggy Dein Geschenk ist hier, bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour bring ich es mit.  

PPS Kompliment an Schnucki, die is´ja für nix bang(_kölsch_=ängstlich). Wie schom am Samstag in der Ville verweigert Sie nix.


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> @ All from the WBTS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. Januar 2004)

Panoramablick vom Mausauel [Kuhkopf]


----------



## Heimwerker King (18. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Heimwerker King schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Zweite Eckige Klammer fehlt
> 
> Horst


Test  
DANKE!!!!!


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Panoramablick vom Mausauel [Kuhkopf]


Da sehe ich nichts Rene ausser einem roten Kreuz!


----------



## Heimwerker King (18. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Da sehe ich nichts Rene ausser einem roten Kreuz!


Und ich ein Panorambild mit Steuertasten


----------



## Schnucki (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo an alle,

erst mal noch ein ganz dickes Lob für beide Touren. Samstag war richtig gemütlich entspannt schön und schon mal ein gutes Trainning für Sonntag. Die Tour war auch super, nur hatte ich zu Schluß doch ein wenig zu kämpfen um bei den Jungs Anschluß zu halten. Naja, war dann doch mehr EB als GA 2    Aber es wird so langsam. Betonung liegt auf langsam 

Aber nun zu meinem Vorschlag:

Holger versucht doch die ganze Zeit noch Teilnehmer für den Offenburg Marathon zu akquirieren. So flüstert er mir schon seit mindestend drei Touren in's Ohr: "am 24. April, 90 km knapp 3000 Hm...ich muß doch für die Alpen fit sein ...."    

So jetzt war ich dann auch endlich mal auf der besagten Website. Und was entdecke ich da.....   Es gibt auch eine Mixed-Teamwertung  
allerdings nur für die kleine Runde (42Km/1260Hm) und die mittlere Runde (75Km/2355Hm)

Jungs, Mädels...wie wäre es     
Ich fände es super als Team hier anzutreten und Holger zusätzlich etwas mentalen Beistand für die lange Distanz zu liefern. 

Ich persönlich würde ja gerne die mittlere Distanz fahren, wir könnten aber auch auf der kleinen Runde so richtig heizen...naja, die Jungs könnten da so richtig heizen...wir Mädels geben auch alles  

Bei den Männern habe wir ja theoretisch genug potentielle Teammitglieder. Wie wäre es also Racegirl und Tweety66!? Auch Lust mitzumachen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (19. Januar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> erst mal noch ein ganz dickes Lob für beide Touren. Samstag war richtig gemütlich entspannt schön und schon mal ein gutes Trainning für Sonntag. Die Tour war auch super, nur hatte ich zu Schluß doch ein wenig zu kämpfen um bei den Jungs Anschluß zu halten. Naja, war dann doch mehr EB als GA 2   Aber es wird so langsam. Betonung liegt auf langsam
> 
> ...


 Hallo Schnucki,

 danke danke, aber akquirieren.... Gut das ich kein Verkäufer bin. Da wäre ich schon im Konkurs ;-)) 

 Würde sagen, wir verlängern den Winterpokal, machen daraus eine IBC Wertung. Das gibt Punkte.



 @Heimwerker

 Hi Horst, 
 nimm eine 34iger Kassette. Das ist klasse. Fahre ich zur Zeit auf meinem Laufrad für die Strasse. Gegensturm egal, latscho treten und Puls bleibt flach Keine fetten Beine. Für Offenburg werde ich die dann im Gelände nehmen

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Racegirl (19. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt! Wenn du lieb bist



Das ist er! Hat am Freitag einige Stunden seines freien Tages geopfert um mir auf der Suche nach einem Rennrad behilflich zu sein. Und wie das so ist, wenn man einen Experten dabei hat. Wir hatten Erfolg! Bilder und Story, wenn es soweit ist.

Simone


----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2004)

Guten Morgen Ihr "Hanghühner"...  ,

keine Kommentare !?...Habt Ihr den Post etwa übersehen ?  

Der Offenburg Marathon würde mich auch reizen; werde mir das mal genauer ansehen. Wie weit ist das eigentlich weg von uns ?

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Wäre nett, wenn ein paar von Euch mal meine Webseite anklicken könnten. Es gibt scheinbar je nach Browser/Einstellungen usw. Probleme mit der Darstellung...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit ist das eigentlich weg von uns ?



Hi Ralph,
ist von Kölle ca. 390 km und von Aachen ca. 430 km weg.
Mir persönlich ist es zu weit. Ich fahre Ende Juli schon zum black-forest-ultra-bike in den Schwarzwald. 116KM und 3150 HM. Das ist zwar auch fast 500km von mir weg, aber ich bleibe dann noch eine Woche. Habe Freunde dort wohnen.  

@allsonntagfahrer
war ja mal wieder eine geile Tour. Wäre toll, wenn die wiederholt wird.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Wäre nett, wenn ein paar von Euch mal meine Webseite anklicken könnten. Es gibt scheinbar je nach Browser/Einstellungen usw. Probleme mit der Darstellung...



@rpo35

Ich nochmal,

bei mir keine Probleme feststellbar. IE 6.0.26 und Auflösung 1280 x 1024.


Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (19. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Ihr "Hanghühner"...  ,
> 
> keine Kommentare !?...Habt Ihr den Post etwa übersehen ?
> 
> ...


 Moin,

 also, Offenburg ist auch mir zu weit. Ich fahre Freitag hin und erst am Sonntag wieder ab. Das ist ein mehrtägiges Event mit XC World--Cup am Sonntag. Die Strecke nach Offenburg lässt sich super fahren, da nur Autobahn und gewöhnlich keine Staus. Ich habe mir eine private Unterkunft gemietet für 29,--  mit Selbstversorgung. (Küche inkl.) So ist auch für das passende Futter gesorgt. Von der Wohnung bis zum Start sollen es 4 km sein. Unter Offenburg können Adressen für Zimmer, Pensionen, etc. gesucht werden. 
 So mit ist das für mich ein relaxtes Wochenende, und Offenburg nicht zu weit. 

 Um die kurze Strecke ins Sauerland zum Olsberg-Marathon zu kommen, habe ich 3,5 Stunden gebraucht. Das war Sch.... Nur Stau und verstopfte Bundesstrassen.

 Viel Spass beim Entscheiden

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> ist von Kölle ca. 390 km und von Aachen ca. 430 km weg.



Sorry Leute, aber das ist mir definitiv zu weit !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (19. Januar 2004)

JO schade eigentlich. Währe gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## Heimwerker King (19. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Ihr "Hanghühner"...  ,
> 
> keine Kommentare !?...Habt Ihr den Post etwa übersehen ?
> Grüsse
> ...



Oh Banan`, du hast uns echt Sprachlos gemacht... Was soll man da noch entgegnen   

cu du Hanghohn, un´nich dat´umkips´  

Horst


----------



## Dirk S. (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
endlich habe ich Zeit mal wieder ins Forum zu schauen.
Ich war von den vielen Grüßen zu meinem Geburtstag total überrascht!

Ein dank an alle!   

Als erste habe ich heute auf der Arbeit einen leckeren Kaffee auf Xc - Racer 
getrunken. Als dankeschön für die gute Führung gestern.  

Es macht Spass mit euch allen die Sonntage sinvoll zu nutzen.
Bei der Tour kam die Idee einer IBC Grillfete auf, um den Anreiz zu erhöhen sponsere ich bei stattfinden ein leckeres Faß Kölsch. Habe an ein kleines 20'er gedacht!  

In diesem Sinne, ab in die Rinne......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Tour kam die Idee einer IBC Grillfete auf, um den Anreiz zu erhöhen sponsere ich bei stattfinden ein leckeres Faß Kölsch. Habe an ein kleines 20'er gedacht!



Hi,

die Idee mit der Grillfete kam zwar nicht erst am Sonntag...  , aber das mit dem Fässchen ist neu...und sehr lobenswert...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (19. Januar 2004)

Sehr löblich. Bliebe nur die Frage: Wo fahren wir denn am Sonntag hin? mal Richtung Monschau?


----------



## Dirk S. (19. Januar 2004)

Guten Tach,
für mich war das mit dem Grillen neu.
Das kommt davon, wenn man mal eine Tour fehlt!   

Ich werden versuchen in Zukunft öfters dabei zu sein, damit ich auch 
alles mitbekomme. 

Hauptsache das Bier schmeckt Dir trotzdem.....


----------



## IGGY (19. Januar 2004)

Jo Richtung Monschau hört sich gut an! Mal was anderes.


----------



## XCRacer (19. Januar 2004)

Monschau ist OK! Allerdings habe ich da eingeschränkte Ortskenntnisse. Ich glaube, Ralph kennt sich dort besser aus (?)

Ich könnte allerdings auch eine Tour ausarbeiten.

Unter Umständen wäre eine Anfahrt mit dem PKW ratsam...


----------



## rpo35 (19. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Monschau ist OK! Allerdings habe ich da eingeschränkte Ortskenntnisse. Ich glaube, Ralph kennt sich dort besser aus (?)



Ja, kenne mich recht gut aus aber ich werde kommenden Sonntag nicht fahren...ihr wisst doch; ich wechsel immer.

Und René hat's schon angedeutet: Anreise mit PKW wäre besser. Ich denke, er meint damit auch einen anderen Ausgangspunkt !?

Aber wie gesagt...werde Samstag fahren.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Bin bis Donnerstag abend in Berlin...keine Ahnung, ob ich ab und zu reinschauen kann.


----------



## alpi (19. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, kenne mich recht gut aus aber ich werde kommenden Sonntag nicht fahren...ihr wisst doch; ich wechsel immer.
> 
> Und René hat's schon angedeutet: Anreise mit PKW wäre besser. Ich denke, er meint damit auch einen anderen Ausgangspunkt !?
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
wenn ihr am Samstag in Monschau fahren wollt würde ich mich gerne
anschließen.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## IGGY (20. Januar 2004)

Ich kann nur Sonntag da ich in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag Nachtschicht habe!


----------



## redrace (20. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur Sonntag da ich in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag Nachtschicht habe!



HUHU 

Ich kann auch nur Sonntag!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (20. Januar 2004)

Moin, auch mir ist Sonntag lieber. Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir an der WBTS Richtung Monschau fahren. Das war so mein Grundgedanke, als ich das vorgeschlagen habe, da wir die letzte Zeit sehr viel Hürtgenwald hatten. 
 Dann können wir die Tour ja in NRW3D planen und versuchen ein paar Trails einzubauen. Sollten wir nur Waldautobahn haben, kann das bei dem Wetter ja ganz positiv sein. (höheres Tempo) Die Trails können wir ja dank GPS auch unterwegs spontan integrieren. So ein paar Fahrten durchs Unterholz lockern ja auch mal auf.  (Wer Sonntag dabei war, weiß was ich meine)
  Höhenmeter dürfte es auf jeden Fall genug geben.

  Grüße
   Holger


----------



## marco w. (20. Januar 2004)

Hi,

auch ich muss sagen, dass beide Touren am We echt Spaß gemacht haben,
also auch von mir ein "Dickes Lob" an die Guides.

@Happy User:
Ne, schon klar Holger, find die Idee mit dem "höherem Tempo" auch wirklich klasse    die Tour am Sonntag war schon echt lahm ...

@alle:
Bis Sonntag

Gruß
Marco


PS: Holger, der   war nicht so ernst gemeint, aber ein viel höheres Tempo fände ich wohl nicht so gut


----------



## Happy_User (20. Januar 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> auch ich muss sagen, dass beide Touren am We echt Spaß gemacht haben,
> also auch von mir ein "Dickes Lob" an die Guides.
> ...


 Schon klar. Ich auch nicht. Bin ja nicht Jan Ulrich Aber aus irgend einem Grund ist das Wort: Waldautobahn, negativ behaftet und die Worte Trail und Tempo positiv.  Da ich ja versuchen muss die Masse zu überzeugen ... (Ich habe keinen Bock mit dem Auto zufahren)
 Schliesse mich aber ohne weiteres an. Bin ja der Bremser.

 Ich weiß nicht mehr, mit wem ich über Biken in der Türkei gesprochen hatte. Ich habe den Link wieder ausgegraben. www.biketeam-tuerkei.de 
 Da kommt dann gleich ein PDF mit den Infos.


----------



## Heimwerker King (20. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja der Bremser.


Und ich dachte immer ich hätte das Abo auf die Bremse, na dann bin ich halt das Schlusslicht



			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht mehr, mit wem ich über Biken in der Türkei gesprochen hatte. Ich habe den Link wieder ausgegraben. www.biketeam-tuerkei.de
> Da kommt dann gleich ein PDF mit den Infos.



Mit biken in der Türkei hat glaub ich  redrace Erfahrung. Falls ich mich richtig erinnere war Meik da mal auf einem Wettbewerb eingeladen. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Ob bei mir Samstag geht??? Da Freitag     . Wer interesse hat: Habe noch zwei Ehrenkarten (=Kostenlos) für eine Karnevalssitzung am Freitag in Wesseling zu vergeben. Tolles Programm (für Karnevalsjecke) und viel    und  und . Wer möchte melden.

cu 

der Heimwerker King


----------



## redrace (20. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Wenn Sonntag gefahren wird könnten wir dann vielleicht auch um 10:00 Uhr   oder so fahren, weil wir am frühen Nachmittag schon wieder eingeladen sind!!

Gruß


----------



## marco w. (20. Januar 2004)

Hi,

@meik:
wir sind dabei, 10:00 Uhr ist zwar früh, aber ok.

@alle:
wir versuchen auch pünktlich zu sein   
vorausgesetzt, in Frenzen ist nicht wieder "Karnevalsumzug" angesagt ...


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (20. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wenn Sonntag gefahren wird könnten wir dann vielleicht auch um 10:00 Uhr   oder so fahren, weil wir am frühen Nachmittag schon wieder eingeladen sind!!
> 
> Gruß



So langsam wirste aber unverschähmt! Tour vom Sonntag nochmal fahren, und dann auch noch um 10 Uhr! Man wegen Dir muß ich dann früh raus! LOL Nur Spaß 
P.S.: Ich bringe dann die Antenne für deinen TOLLEN Gelben Super Wagen  mit!?


----------



## Dirk S. (20. Januar 2004)

Nee Leute,
das ist mir definitiv zu früh.
Wollte mal an einem Sonntag in Ruhe früstücken.

Darf dann in Refrath laufen gehen.
Bis zum nachsten Sunday


----------



## Happy_User (20. Januar 2004)

Harte Uhrzeit, aber ich werde es wohl packen.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Harte Uhrzeit, aber ich werde es wohl packen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger




Ich bin zu 90% diesen Sonntag auch mal wieder mit dabei. 10 Uhr ist hart aber zu schaffen.

@ Holger, das würde dann ca 9 Uhr an unserem Treffpunkt bedeuten und anschließend direkt mal ein Ausflug durch den Matsch?   

Gruß Felix


----------



## XCRacer (21. Januar 2004)

Das wird aber keine Spazierfahrt. Wenn ihr unbedingt Monschau sehen wollt, müßt ihr mit 80km rechnen! Ich werde mich heute abend mal hinsetzen und einer Runde in NRW-3D ausarbeiten. Ich kenne mich dort allerdings nicht allzugut aus.

10Uhr ist in anbetracht der zu erwartenden Tourlänge OK.


----------



## Happy_User (21. Januar 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zu 90% diesen Sonntag auch mal wieder mit dabei. 10 Uhr ist hart aber zu schaffen.
> 
> @ Holger, das würde dann ca 9 Uhr an unserem Treffpunkt bedeuten und anschließend direkt mal ein Ausflug durch den Matsch?
> 
> Gruß Felix


 Hallo Felix,

 ich fahre um 9:00 mit dem Rad bei mir los. Dass sind ca. 20 min bis zum Treffpunkt. Ich habe letztes Wo-Ende 50 min bis WBTS gebraucht. Matsch "geht", rechts haltenund dann schräg über den Weg und durchs Unterholz zur Brücke.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## redrace (21. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird aber keine Spazierfahrt. Wenn ihr unbedingt Monschau sehen wollt, müßt ihr mit 80km rechnen! Ich werde mich heute abend mal hinsetzen und einer Runde in NRW-3D ausarbeiten. Ich kenne mich dort allerdings nicht allzugut aus.
> 
> 10Uhr ist in anbetracht der zu erwartenden Tourlänge OK.




HUHU

Die frühe Abfahrtszeit war bei mir eigentlich darin begründet das ich am frühen Nachmittag noch eingeladen bin. Aber wenn wir 80 km in etwa 2,5 std. schaffen fahr ich mit!!    Ansonsten werde ich mich hier etwas vergnügen, aber ich lass mich mal überraschen was XC so aus dem Hut zaubert!!

Gruß


----------



## marco w. (21. Januar 2004)

Hi,

@XCRacer:
80 km ab Treffpunkt   
50 km fände ich da schon bessser   

@alle: hab ich Euch eigentlich schon gesagt, dass Monschau gar nicht so toll ist ...

Aber läßt Euch von mir nicht aufhalten, im Falle der langen Strecke würde ich im 7Gebirge fahren, Mitfahrer wären dann natürlich wilkommen.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Happy_User (21. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird aber keine Spazierfahrt. Wenn ihr unbedingt Monschau sehen wollt, müßt ihr mit 80km rechnen! Ich werde mich heute abend mal hinsetzen und einer Runde in NRW-3D ausarbeiten. Ich kenne mich dort allerdings nicht allzugut aus.
> 
> 10Uhr ist in anbetracht der zu erwartenden Tourlänge OK.


 Hallo René,

 Du kannst mir dann ja die Datei senden und ich lade mir die wieder in den Garmin.
 Das klappt dann schon, ausserdem weiss ja jeder der kommt und sich anmeldet, was Ihn erwartet. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Felix,
> 
> ich fahre um 9:00 mit dem Rad bei mir los. Dass sind ca. 20 min bis zum Treffpunkt. Ich habe letztes Wo-Ende 50 min bis WBTS gebraucht. Matsch "geht", rechts haltenund dann schräg über den Weg und durchs Unterholz zur Brücke.
> 
> ...




Sprich um 9:20 an unserem Treffpunkt. Bist Du in 50 Min über Schevenhütte oder Rennweg gefahren?? 
Ich freue mich schon sehr, obwohls dann bestimmt richtig hart wird. 80km ab Treffpunkt bedeutet für uns locker 110km!!! Das ist hart. Ich lass mich mal überraschen was ihr Euch in Nrw 3D so ausheckt    !!

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. Januar 2004)

Abfahrt Wehebachtalsperre.
Über breite Forstwege bis zur Jägerhausstrasse (Anfang wie die Hasselbachgraben-Tour) und weiter Uphill in Richtung Jägerhaus.

Dann weiter bis Lammersdorf und kurz auf den WW6. Ab Paustenbach alphalt bis Konzen. Rüber nach Monschau. Hinunter (Ich glaube Kopfsteinpflaster!) in den Ort und die tollen Häuser angeschaut.

Jetzt wird es zum ersten mal schön! Den WW11 des Eifelvereins im Rurtal bis Dedenborn. Teilweise tolle Trails mit sehr schöner Landschaft. Hier wieder zu unserem WW6, aber entgegen der Pfeilrichtung. Durchs Tiefenbachtal vorbei an einer Ölmühle bis Simmerath.

Hinter Simmerath verlassen wir den WW6 und fahren hinab zur Kalltalsperre. Ab hier kenne ich mich wieder bestens aus 

Hinauf in Ri. Jägerhaus (Alles Forstautobahn!) und über Raffelsbrand, Pilgerdenkmal, Gottfriedskreuz zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.

Hört sich toll an... nicht war 

Nun die harten Fakten:
70,3km / 3:39h bei 18,4er Schnitt (+1h Pause?) / 1317Hm

...zuzüglich An- und Abfahrt ! Bei mir werden es dann über 100km!

(pth-Pfad im zip-Anhang)

Ich finde, ein ganz schöner Brocken für die Jahreszeit. Aber mir egal. Wenn ihr wollt! Ich bin bestimmt der letzte, der vom Rad fällt  

Würde es jedoch sehr begrüßen, eine kürzere und vielleicht auch schönere Tour auszuarbeiten. Beispielsweise "Rund um die Kalltalsperre".


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

habt Euch ja ganzschön was vorgenommen...  
Wer bleibt denn noch für Samstag übrig und was stellt Ich Euch als Treffpunkt vor ?
Kann mich evtl. erst wieder am Freitag melden.

Grüsse aus Berlin
Ralph

Ps: SAP sucks...


----------



## redrace (21. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nun die harten Fakten:
> 70,3km / 3:39h bei 18,4er Schnitt (+1h Pause?) / 1317Hm
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2004)

Also meiner Meinug nach ist die Runde zu lang für die Jahreszeit! Bringt ja nichts wenn man sich dann da verheitzt. Ich schlage vor das wir die Tour mal im Frühjahr fahren!?
@XCRacer Kalltalsperre ist auch okay!


----------



## Dirk S. (22. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Also meiner Meinug nach ist die Runde zu lang für die Jahreszeit! Bringt ja nichts wenn man sich dann da verheitzt. Ich schlage vor das wir die Tour mal im Frühjahr fahren!?
> @XCRacer Kalltalsperre ist auch okay!




Hallo Leute, 
die Tour hört sich echt gut an. Ich schließe mich aber der Meinung 
von Iggy an. Das ist eher eine geile Tour für schönes und warmes
Wetter.

Der Hauptgrund ist aber, ich kann am Sonntag nicht.  
Bitte die Tour verschieben, ich mitfahren will......


----------



## Schnucki (22. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> XCRacer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy_User (22. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Abfahrt Wehebachtalsperre.
> Über breite Forstwege bis zur Jägerhausstrasse (Anfang wie die Hasselbachgraben-Tour) und weiter Uphill in Richtung Jägerhaus.
> 
> Dann weiter bis Lammersdorf und kurz auf den WW6. Ab Paustenbach alphalt bis Konzen. Rüber nach Monschau. Hinunter (Ich glaube Kopfsteinpflaster!) in den Ort und die tollen Häuser angeschaut.
> ...


 Hallo René,

 wenn es nicht zuviel Arbeit macht, biete doch einfach kurz die Alternative an. Ich kann mit etwas kürzerem leben, da durch meinen Heimweg auch noch einmal 30 - 40 km dazu kommen. Ich hatte ja auch nur _Richtung Monschau_ vorgeschlagen.  Gut  das ich nicht Richtung München geschrieben haben. 
 Aber Spass bei Seite, finde ich gut, dass Du uns an Deinen Ortskenntnissen teilhaben lässt.  

 Mal was Anderes: Wenn ich mir so die Links zu Deiner Webseite ansehe, hattest Du schon mal an eine Nebenbeschäftigung als MTB Touren Guide für Urlauber nachgedacht? Das ist absolut konkurenzfähig zu diesen professionellen Tourenanbietern die ich für die Alpen etc. im Internet gefunden habe. 
 So Produkte wie: Eifelcross von WBTS nach Daun, Nürburg etc. Sehenswürdigkeiten und Wildparks gibt es ja genug.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2004)

He dann können wir uns ja auch wieder um 11 Uhr treffen!?


----------



## Happy_User (22. Januar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> He dann können wir uns ja auch wieder um 11 Uhr treffen!?


 Hm, finde früh kommen, früh gehen eigentlich OK. Dann kann ich Sonntag mein Rad och im hellen putzen
 Montag schaffe ich das sonst nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2004)

Jo okay. So schlimm ist 10 Uhr ja nicht.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. Januar 2004)

Ich wollte mich ja nicht wegen der Länge der Tour beklagen, war lange nicht mehr dabei und wollte keine Ansprüche stellen, würde eine kürzere Runde aber definitv befürworten!!!
Die Idee von René um die Kalltalsperre zu fahren finde ich gut, war noch nie da und soll sehr schön sein!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## XCRacer (22. Januar 2004)

Auch keine Anfängertour, aber aufgrund des hohen Waldautobahnanteils keine Mördertour 

Ab der Wehebachtalsperre radeln wir hinauf zum Rennweg und weiter über Thönbachweg. Das Stück kennt fast jeder (querliegende Bäume!).

Nach der Abfahrt _nicht_ scharf links, sondern geradeaus über den Bach und dann WW3 zum Bibertal folgend. Hier könnt ihr, wenn ihr wollt, ein paar angeknabberte Bäume, sowie einen Biberbau besichtigen.

Die alte Straße hinauf und hinüber in das Bett der "weißen Wehe". Dieser Abschnitt ist landschaftlich sehr schön! Natur pur!

Dann recht knackig durch einen Hohlweg hinauf nach Vossenack. Am Kloster vorbei und einen der geilsten Downhills in der Rur-Eifel hinunter nach Simonskall.

Hier gleich wieder oberknackig bergauf und durch das Kalltal  bis zur Kalltalsperre. Vorbei am Kaiserfelsen einmal rund um die Talsperre mit einem kleinen Tecknik-Trailstück.

Jetzt wieder Waldautobahn (aber trotzdem viel Natur) bis Raffelsbrand. Über Pilgerdenkmal und Kartoffelbaum zur zweiten Klosterabfahrt bei Zweifall und wieder durch ein hübsches Tal zurück zur Talsperre.

Auf der Karte habe ich kurz vor der Talsperre noch einen schönen Trail eingezeichnet, den ihr bestimmt noch nicht kennt

Fazit: Nicht wenige Kilometer aber relativ viel Waldautobahn. Dafür mal wieder eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour. Es sind mehre Entschärfungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden! Aber wer will schon was verpassen? 

Harte Fakten unten in den Grafiken. pth-Datei ist gezipt

Am besten gleich oben für die Tour eintragen


----------



## Heimwerker King (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

kann leider das ganze Wochenende nicht, da ich ein wenig beim Kölner Brauchtum unterstützen werde.

Werde morgen, Freitag abend als Co-Moderator eine Karnevalssitzung in Wesseling moderieren.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat der kann noch kostenlose Ehrenkarten bei mir bekommen.

Programm:
- Die Räuber
- Bruce Kapusta
- Et Rumpelstilzche
- Cöln Girls
- Funky Mary und andere.

Falls irgenein Rheinländer oder Immi sich angesprochen fühlt, kurze PM oder Mail an mich


Gruß 
Heimwerker


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Januar 2004)

@ René

Die Tour hört sich sich ja wirklich super an! Freu mich schon!!

@ Holger

Am Sonntag um 9:20 Uhr an dem Waldparkplatz, wo wir uns sonst auch getroffen haben??

Gruß Felix


----------



## Happy_User (23. Januar 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> @ René
> 
> Die Tour hört sich sich ja wirklich super an! Freu mich schon!!
> 
> ...


 Moin Felix,

 das sollte klappen.

 Bis Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (23. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Auch wenn ich mich für den frühen Starttermin als verantwortlich sehe kann ich am Sonntag nicht zur Talsperre kommen!! 

Ich werde in den sieben Bergen fahren!! Wer Lust hat klickt   hier!!

Gruß und viel Spaß am Sonntag!!


----------



## IGGY (23. Januar 2004)

Schade Redrace!!!!
Naja nächstes mal.


----------



## XCRacer (23. Januar 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1048905#post1048905


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1048905#post1048905



Hi René,

Du hängst wohl überall mit der Nase drin...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Fahre morgen nochmal mit der Simmerather Truppe...


----------



## XCRacer (23. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi René,
> 
> Du hängst wohl überall mit der Nase drin...
> 
> ...



Jo, man muß auch bei den Witzen auf dem laufenden bleiben 

...du hast PM !


----------



## XCRacer (24. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre morgen nochmal mit der Simmerather Truppe...



Und wie war's? Wo sind die Fotos? 

Ich war heute alleine bei Dauernieselregen im Hürtgenwald unterwegs. Die im Anhang abgebildete Abfahrt bin ich natürlich _neben_ der Eispiste gefahren. 

Das nennt man dann wohl Eisregen 

Morgen soll es ja etwas wärmer werden.


----------



## redrace (24. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie war's? Wo sind die Fotos?
> 
> Ich war heute alleine bei Dauernieselregen im Hürtgenwald unterwegs. Die im Anhang abgebildete Abfahrt bin ich natürlich _neben_ der Eispiste gefahren.
> 
> ...



HUHU

Feigling!!    

Gruß


----------



## Tweety66 (24. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Nicht wenige Kilometer aber relativ viel Waldautobahn. Dafür mal wieder eine landschaftlich sehr schöne Tour. Es sind mehre Entschärfungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden! Aber wer will schon was verpassen?




Ohhhh, das könnte mir auch gefallen. Aber wie mein Holder schon sagte, haben wir am Sonntag nicht so lange Zeit und werden daher zusammen mit Marco uns Schnucki die 7 Zwerge besuchen.

Ich hoffe aber, dass auf das Wiederholen von Touren keine Strafe steht und wir das Ganze im Frühjahr/Sommer nochmal zusammen fahren können.

So long

Tweety66


----------



## Happy_User (24. Januar 2004)

> Ich hoffe aber, dass auf das Wiederholen von Touren keine Strafe steht und wir das Ganze im Frühjahr/Sommer nochmal zusammen fahren können.


  Das ist ja wie im Fernsehen, Wiederholung, Wiederholung, ... 
 Da muss das aber ein langes Frühjahr werden, damit wir all die Touren da wieder rein bekommen. 

 Aber jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, warum im Kreis Düren vor Glatteis im Radio gewarnt wurde. Hier ist das nur am schütten. Ich habe schon meinen Schwimmring für morgen aus dem Schrank geholt. 

Rockshox sux. Das Schei..teil ist schon wieder undicht und hält keine Luft mehr. Wer kennt eine gute alternative Gabel für mein Bike? Werde da wohl mal mit meinem Händler etwas diskutieren müssen.
 Nichts desto trotz, ich bin morgen an der WBTS.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## redrace (24. Januar 2004)

> Wer kennt eine gute alternative Gabel für mein Bike?



Alle außer Rock Shox!!     Aber das hab ich ja schon immer gesagt!!!!!!
Aber zu einer Gabel raten das mache ich nicht, sonst bin ich nachher schuld!!  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie war's? Wo sind die Fotos?



bin heute nicht gefahren; ich hoffe, über Nacht gibt's noch ewtas Schnee und treffe mich morgen mit einem "alten" Bikekumpel in Konzen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Eifelrad (25. Januar 2004)

Ich habe heute um die Kalltalsperre herum mehr MTB-Spuren im Schnee gesehen als jemals zuvor - die müssen von Euch sein! Den Keltzerbach habt Ihr aber ein paar Meter zu weit bachaufwärts überquert (an der Schleuse). Kurz davor ist eine bessere Stelle mit ebenfalls einer Brücke oder alternativ einer Bachdurchfahrt. Ich warte immer noch auf den ersten, der diesen Hang hinunterfährt - "gestürzt" bin ich ihn auch schon.


----------



## derMichi (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo allemal´!

Wenn´s grad auch nicht hier in den Kontext passt wollt ich mich nur mal kurz vorstellen. Bin aus Eschweiler, m/22 und warte noch auf mein bestelltes Bike, welches leider erst Mitte Februar kommt. Dann würd ich mal gern die ein oder andere Tour mit euch fahren.   XC-Racer hab ich letztes Jahr schon kennenlernen dürfen und ihm hab ich die jecke Entscheidung zu verdanken mein altes Bike (Stevens X6 CC) zu verkloppen und mir mal ein vernünftiges MB zuzulegen   . 

Hoffe man sieht sich bald mal persönlich, dann kann ich auch evtl. was berichten was hier wirklich rein passt


----------



## XCRacer (25. Januar 2004)

Wie so oft, losgefahren am Treffpunkt "Staumauer Wehebachtalsperre". Den allseits bekannten Thönbachweg entlang. Der ist mitlerweile wieder fast komplett frei!






Dann quer rüber zum Weberbachtal. Hier haben wir einen Biberbau bestaunt. Meine Fresse, muß der Kerl starke Zähne haben.






Dann das "Weisse Wehebachtal" entlang. Hier trafen wir zum ersten mal auf Schnee. Über Vossenack den erstklassigen Trail hinunter nach Simonskall.

Das Gruppenfoto in Simonskall:




v.l.n.r.: Guido, Erhard (halfman), René (XCRacer), Felix (Pumukl), Holger (Happy_User)






Einmal rund um die Kalltalsperre und dann Uphill nach Raffelsbrand. Die angekündigte Schleife über Zweifall haben wir uns aufgrund des ungemütlichen Wetters erspart.






*Hier gibt es alle Fotos *


----------



## XCRacer (25. Januar 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute um die Kalltalsperre herum mehr MTB-Spuren im Schnee gesehen als jemals zuvor - die müssen von Euch sein! Den Keltzerbach habt Ihr aber ein paar Meter zu weit bachaufwärts überquert (an der Schleuse). Kurz davor ist eine bessere Stelle mit ebenfalls einer Brücke oder alternativ einer Bachdurchfahrt. Ich warte immer noch auf den ersten, der diesen Hang hinunterfährt - "gestürzt" bin ich ihn auch schon.



Ich glaube bei dem heutigen Wetter fährt niemand eine dieser beiden Wurzeltrails. Im trockenen machbar, aber wir hatten schon Probleme das Rad hinunter zu schieben 

Auch wir haben sehr,sehr viele Spuren gesehen. Uns sind auch einige Biker begegnet. Mountainbiken ist eben auch Wintersport


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Januar 2004)

Es war eine wirklich schöne, aber für mich auch echt anstengende Tour, bin noch total am Ar***!!!

Schöne Fotos René, habe gar nicht mitbekommen das Du so viel fotografiert hast, war wohl zu sehr mit mir und den Anstiegen (insbesondere nach Vossenack hoch) beschäftigt.

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Dirk S. (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo XC - Racer,
es macht immer Spass die Bilder zu schauen und die Tourbeschreibungen zu lesen.
Das weiß ich, was ich mal wieder verpasst habe.  

Ich war Heute in Refrath 10 km laufen.
Bin meine Bestzeit gelaufen. Das schon im Januar!

Ich bin STOLZ auf mich!!!!!  

Freue mich aber schon auf Sonntag an der Staumauer.

Bis dann und eine gute Woche für alle.....


----------



## XCRacer (25. Januar 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo XC - Racer,
> es macht immer Spass die Bilder zu schauen und die Tourbeschreibungen zu lesen.
> Das weiß ich, was ich mal wieder verpasst habe.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch Dirk!

Ist doch ein gutes Zeichen. Wenn's bei dir jetzt im Jahresverlauf stetig bergauf geht, bist du fit für den Sommer. Dann müssen Milzmann und ich nicht so oft auf dich warten


----------



## XCRacer (25. Januar 2004)

War da nicht am WE ein Außenposten der Wehebachbiker im Siebengebirge unterwegs?

Bitte um Bericht! Oder seid ihr von den "Naturschützern" entführt worden. Eventuell fordern die Entführer, das sich alle Radler aus dem 7GB für immer entfernen 

JUNGS UND MÄDELS !!! WIR HOLEN EUCH RAUS !! HALTET DURCH !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (25. Januar 2004)

Ja, 7GB, was ist los? Habe auch schon auf ein Zeichen gewartet. Ralph auch verschollen?
 Die GPS-Daten kommen morgen. Hier schon einmal die Übersicht der gefahrenen Tour.





 cu 

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph auch verschollen?



Hi Holger,

bin im Venn gefahren; da gab's mehr Schnee...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (26. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> War da nicht am WE ein Außenposten der Wehebachbiker im Siebengebirge unterwegs?
> 
> Bitte um Bericht! Oder seid ihr von den "Naturschützern" entführt worden. Eventuell fordern die Entführer, das sich alle Radler aus dem 7GB für immer entfernen
> 
> JUNGS UND MÄDELS !!! WIR HOLEN EUCH RAUS !! HALTET DURCH !!




HUHU

Ne, entführt worden sind wir nicht aber wir haben zwei gute Gespräche mit Wanderen geführt und diese auf unsere Seite gebracht!! Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!!   
FranG ist euch wohl fremdgegangen!! Ich weiss nicht ob er es bereut hat. Marco hatte eine Tour im Kopf und die sind wir auch gefahren. 22 km und fast 800 hm mit viel Trailanteil und mächtig steilen Wegen. 
Leider sind mir bei einem unbeliebten Besuch meine Digicams abhanden gekommen und daher gibts keine Bilder. Außer Swyp hat keiner Bilder gemacht und die sind nach der Tour gemacht worden, aber ich glaube da ist keiner drauf zu erkennen so dreckig waren wir   

Aber nochmal zu den Gesprächen!! Der Bericht in der Zeitung trägt schon Früchte!! Angesprochen wurden wir auf die 2,5 m Regelung, allerdings nicht böse sondern eher interessiert und nach einigen guten Argumenten waren wir dann die Guten und wurden sehr freundlich verabschiedet!!

Gruß


----------



## Happy_User (26. Januar 2004)

Moin,

 hier nun wie angekündigt die GPS-Daten von gestern.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (26. Januar 2004)

Bei so mancher Tour und auch schon mal hier im Thread ist von gemeinsamen Touren/Wochenenden/Urlaube/Grillfeste geredet worden.

Ich versuche mal das, was mir noch in Erinnerung ist, hier zusammen zufassen:

- MTB-Fahrt Blankenheim-Langerwehe  (ca.120km / 2000Hm)
(@Holger: Ich habe mal den*7*.März für mich als möglichen Termin in's Auge gefasst)

- mtb-eifel.de Touren um Bad Münstereifel. Kartenmaterial habe ich mitlerweile, spitfire4 kennt sich dort aus.

- Mehrtägige Eifeltour

- Wochenende in Österreich, Schwarzwald oder wo auch immer (Vorschlag von alpi)

- Grillfest (Dirk S. hat ja schon eine 20Liter-Bierspende zugesichert)

- Moschau-Tour (ca.80km / 1200Hm)

- Teilnahme am Schleidener Cross-Duathlon. Wir könnten mehrere Staffel bilden. Eine(r) müsste dann laufen und ein(e) zweite(r) biken. Nur so zum Jux!

Falls ihr euch an weitere Vorschläge erinnert, oder ihr noch weitere Ideen habt, bitte melden.

Vielleicht sollten wir erstmal hier von jedem einen Kommentar und/oder was möglich wäre und was auf keinen Fall in Frage kommt, sammeln. Über das was wir machen, können wir dann ja auf eine der nächsten Touren diskutieren.


----------



## Dirk S. (26. Januar 2004)

- MTB-Fahrt Blankenheim-Langerwehe  (ca.120km / 2000Hm)
(@Holger: Ich habe mal den 9.März für mich als möglichen Termin in's Auge gefasst)


- Grillfest (Dirk S. hat ja schon eine 20Liter-Bierspende zugesichert)

Hallo XC - Racer,
schön das Du mich an meine 20 Liter erinnert hast!
Sonst hätte ich das noch vergessen.   

Mit dem 7 März ist keine gute Idee. Ich fliege an dem Tag nach Malle ins
Trainingslager.
Besser wäre danach(am 21 März). Da kann ich dir hoffentlich 
auch mal mein Hinterrad zeigen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (26. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei so mancher Tour und auch schon mal hier im Thread ist von gemeinsamen Touren/Wochenenden/Urlaube/Grillfeste geredet worden.
> 
> Ich versuche mal das, was mir noch in Erinnerung ist, hier zusammen zufassen:
> 
> ...



HUHU

Für das Grillfest hätte ich den passenden Garten!!

Die Tour Blankenheim, da bin ich auf Mallorca!! Das ist eh etwas für den Sommer!!   

Die anderen Termine würden bei mir fast immer am fehlenden Urlaub scheitern, es sei denn die Mehrtagestour ginge von Freitag bis Sonntag, oder von Montag bis Mittwoch. 

XC, wenn Du läufts fahre ich!!   

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Für das Grillfest hätte ich den passenden Garten!!



Na das is doch ein Wort...  ...meine FRau fährt...  

Habe meinen Urlaub noch nicht geplant. Für die kleineren Sachen (Blankenheim, Monschau) bin ich immer zu haben wenn's klappt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (26. Januar 2004)

N´Abend,

 in der großen Hoffnung, dass ich Offenburg überlebe, könnte ich einen Laufpart übernehmen. Sonst bin ich für die mentale Unterstützung dabei.
 Das wird schon lustig.

 Für alle die noch etwas großes brauchen: Dolomiten.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Dirk S. (26. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Für das Grillfest hätte ich den passenden Garten!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweety66 (27. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na das is doch ein Wort...  ...meine FRau fährt...



Und Dir ist jetzt bestimmt klar, warum das Grillen in unserem Garten stattfinden soll    

Nee, im Ernst, das Angebot gilt.   

Könnten ja vielleicht vorher noch in der Ville ein bißchen Radbummeln  (damit man nachher nicht so mieft, wird nur Schritttempo gefahren! Ansonsten steht ein Gartenschlauch zur Verfügung     . Wer stinkt muß dran glauben.   )

Gruß

Tweety


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Dir ist jetzt bestimmt klar, warum das Grillen in unserem Garten stattfinden soll    Tweety



Wird in Wesseling auch Kölsch getrunken ?...


----------



## redrace (27. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird in Wesseling auch Kölsch getrunken ?...



Für Belgier gibts nur heisse Milch mit Honig!!   

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (27. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Milch



 in meiner Benachrichtigungsmail steht "Mich" anstatt "Milch"...jetzt ist das "L" da...ohne Änderung !?   

Wie hast Du das gemacht ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tweety66 (28. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> in meiner Benachrichtigungsmail steht "Mich" anstatt "Milch"...jetzt ist das "L" da...ohne Änderung !?
> 
> Wie hast Du das gemacht ?
> 
> ...




Frei nach BAP:
Dä kann zaubre wie die Mam die Kate lät!!   

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Frei nach BAP:
> Dä kann zaubre wie die Mam die Kate lät!!



Scherzkeks...  
also ich freu mich schon auf das Grillfleisch in Wesseling...und die Milch...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnucki (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

na, das hört sich ja alles sehr gut an... so'n heißer redrace übergossen mit Honig   ... aber heiße Bratwürstchen reichen mir auch   ....da sag ich nur der Sommer kann kommen. Wenn ich allerdings so aus meinem Bürofenster schaue sehe ich momentan eher Winterweiß  

Werde heute mal mein leicht schmerzendes Knie überprüfen lassen.... und - ja es ist soweit - meine neue Gabel ist gekommen. Werde sie heute nach der Arbeit bei der Post abholen    Aber die Montage wird wohl erst kommende Woche klappen 

Daher, was ist eigentlich so für kommendes Wochenende geplant? 

@rpo35 gab es da nicht mal ein Angebot durch das verschneite Venn zu fahren!? 

@alle oder was für Alternativen schlagt ihr so vor!?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35 gab es da nicht mal ein Angebot durch das verschneite Venn zu fahren!?



Klaro; wenn's so weiter geht von mir aus kommenden Sonntag. Gebt mal en bischen Feedback "n. Sonntag Schneetour durch's Venn"; wer hätte Interesse ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Montage wird wohl erst kommende Woche...



Ach ja...die "Montage" liegen immer in der kommenden Woche...


----------



## Schnucki (28. Januar 2004)

Huhu... ich bin bei der Schneetour mit dabei   
Grüße
schnucki


----------



## Happy_User (28. Januar 2004)

Hi all,

 an das Angebot hatte ich auch schon gedacht, allerdings sagt das Wetter für Roetgen identische Verhältnisse für Düren. 8- 10 Grad. Ich würde als Alternative eine Tour Richtung Schmidt vorschlagen. Wie viele gute Trails es gibt, weiss ich leider nicht, Hallo René!!, aber es gibt dort recht schnelle Abfahrten auch bei diesem Wetter, einen kleinen netten Bach zum durchqueren, und wunderschöne Steigungen. Besonders, wenn wir von Schmidt über Maubach den Kawutschgeturm in Angriff nehmen. Wer es hart mag, fährt zum Schluss den Singletrail zum Turm, oder etwas leichter, den Feldweg bis ins Dorf. 
 Sollte auch zu dieser Jahreszeit gut fahrbar sein. Auch von der Länge.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## redrace (28. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro; wenn's so weiter geht von mir aus kommenden Sonntag. Gebt mal en bischen Feedback "n. Sonntag Schneetour durch's Venn"; wer hätte Interesse ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU

Geht auch Samstag, bitte bitte bitte*kniefallmach*!! ICH BIN AM SONNTAG ARBEITEN!!!!!   

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Geht auch Samstag, bitte bitte bitte*kniefallmach*!!...



Ob Roetgen oder Wehebachtalsperre ist mir egal (Venn macht ohne Schnee nicht soviel Spass); ich kann auch Samstag...und ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das sogar lieber...dachte nur, dass die meisten Sonntags besser können...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (28. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Roetgen oder Wehebachtalsperre ist mir egal (Venn macht ohne Schnee nicht soviel Spass); ich kann auch Samstag...und ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das sogar lieber...dachte nur, dass die meisten Sonntags besser können...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Jo,

 Sonntag ist bei mir besser.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen,

bin wieder hier in meinem Revier    war nie richtig weg, hab mich nur versteckt   

Mir egal. Bin so heiß und fahre an beiden Tagen. 
Bzgl. Schneetour durchs Venn. Glaube auch nicht, daß sich laut Wetterbericht der Schnee bis Sonntag hält   

@Happy_User,
Schmidt hört sich gut an. Dort gibt es auch wirklich tolle Abfahrten runter zum Rursee,
die auch bei diesem Wetter gut zu fahren sind. Rene kennt sich dort wohl ganz gut aus. Ich bin dort mal seine Tour nachgefahren. War echt geil.

Bis dann

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco w. (28. Januar 2004)

Hi,

bin auch gerne wieder dabei, egal ob am Samstag oder Sonntag.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## XCRacer (28. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Für Belgier gibts nur heisse Milch mit Honig!!
> 
> Gruß



Bei der Einreise nach Deutschland bitte unaufgefordert anhängendes Dokument vollständig ausgefüllt vorzeigen!  

Zum WE:
Bin gerne zu einer Schneetour durch's Venn zu haben. Ich denke, der Schnee wird sich dort auch über das WE halten.

Lieber wäre mir aber eine Tour ab Wbtsp. Allein schon aus trainingsmethodischer Sicht. Sonntags stehen bei mir mind. 4h auf dem Program. Gerne auch in Ri. Schmidt. Da fallen mir gleich schon ein paar nette Pfade ein 

Samstag kann ich nur ab 13Uhr da ich morgens aus der N8schicht kommen und etwas Schlaf brauche. Ich heiße ja nicht redrace, der auf der Arbeit schlafen kann


----------



## Happy_User (28. Januar 2004)

Sonntag WBTS 4h+ bin ich dabei. Da kann ich dann auch mein Auto (Umwelt) schonen. 

 Wie sieht das von der Zeit aus? 10:00 OK?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## redrace (28. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Einreise nach Deutschland bitte unaufgefordert anhängendes Dokument vollständig ausgefüllt vorzeigen!
> 
> Zum WE:
> Bin gerne zu einer Schneetour durch's Venn zu haben. Ich denke, der Schnee wird sich dort auch über das WE halten.
> ...




HUHU

Ich schlafe nicht , sondern ich bereite mich intensiv auf meinen Einsätze vor!!   

Und Samstag 13:00 Uhr würde schon passen!!

Gruß


----------



## redrace (28. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Einreise nach Deutschland bitte unaufgefordert anhängendes Dokument vollständig ausgefüllt vorzeigen!
> 
> Zum WE:
> Bin gerne zu einer Schneetour durch's Venn zu haben. Ich denke, der Schnee wird sich dort auch über das WE halten.
> ...




HUHU

Ich schlafe nicht , sondern ich bereite mich intensiv auf meine Einsätze vor!!   

Und Samstag 13:00 Uhr würde schon passen!!

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2004)

@Milchmann: einmal reicht  

Also was nun ? Am Samstag also, wenn's hier noch Schnee hat, in's Venn mit Treffunkt am Bahnhof in Roetgen (kennt ihr ja), oder, wenn halt kein Schnee mehr liegt, ab Wehebachtalsperre. Beides 13:00 Uhr.

Und zum Trainingseffekt: Im Venn wird halt gekurbelt und nicht geturnt. Kraftausdauer kann man da wunderbar trainieren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (28. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Milchmann: einmal reicht
> Grüsse
> Ralph



@ Ralph wer ist Milchmann???
PS Habe gerade alpi am Telefon der meint damit wäre redrace gemeint, aha, morgen  

@ All Samstag oder Sonntag
wie sieht das mit mit der Unterstützung von der Aktion im Siebengebirge aus, werde deshalb am Samstag wohl nach Bad Honnef fahren



			
				Juergen S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie von Hein bereits gestern angekündigt, findet ein erstes Treffen am Samstag, den 31.1.2004 um 14.00 Uhr im Löwenburger Hof (LH), Bad Honnef statt. Eventuell hat Hein bis dahin einige Kopien des Verordnungstextes gemacht, die er dort verteilen will. Tilmann, der im Vorfeld das Areal noch etwas in Augenschein nehmen will, nimmt auch Teil und kann sicherlich reichlich Fachwissen einbringen. Alles weitere ergibt sich dann vor Ort. Wer an dem Treffen teilnehmen möchte, sollte mir eine PN zukommen lassen, damit ich im LH ausreichend PLätze reservieren kann.



*Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme*

cu

Horst


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2004)

@Horst: ich fahre eh "nur" Samstag ! Ich warte nur auf Feedback; der Schnee ist noch vorhanden. Entweder WBTS oder von hier aus...mir soll's recht sein.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (28. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Horst: ich fahre eh "nur" Samstag ! Ich warte nur auf Feedback; der Schnee ist noch vorhanden. Entweder WBTS oder von hier aus...mir soll's recht sein.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Hi Ralph,
dachte imj Moment mehr an die Fraktion der Köln/Bonner. Die Aachenr forden wir dann an wenn wir in Zugstärke vor´s Gebäude des RP in Köln ziehen.

Aber ich denke wir sollten hier Unterstützen. Ich weiß zwar nicht woher Hein von der DIMB her ist, aber wenn Tilman extra aus Hessen kommt um uns zu Helfen, sollten wir die wirklich nicht im Stich lassen.

Also bitte kommt mit dazu.

*Bierernstmodusan*
PS: Sicherheitsproduzenten und Feuerschützer in Ausübung Ihres Dienstes sind latürnich entschuldigt
*Alles Aus*


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Feuerschützer in Ausübung Ihres Dienstes...



Was nu ?...Milchmann oder Feuerschützer ?...Oder kann man mit Milch löschen ?


----------



## marco w. (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

muss mich leider für Samstag wieder abmelden   
Würde aber gerne am Sonntag ein etwas längere Tour fahren, vielleicht im 7Gebirge oder mal wieder im Bergischen (Altenkirchen ...).

Wer kommt mit ???

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Happy_User (29. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen,

 ich habe schon meine Schneetour für diese Woche gehabt.  Heute morgen mit dem Bike nach Kerpen. War nicht schlecht, ausser das mir auf der Bergabpassage die Kassette total verklebt ist und ich nicht schalten konnte Da waren dann die Drehzahlen vor dem Überdrehen  

 @Marco
 Wenn Dir 4 Stunden nicht reichen, biete ich Start ab Hoven an. Da hast Du dann 2 Stunden und ca. 30 km mehr.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## marco w. (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Holger,

kein schlechtes Angebot, schon einmal vielen Dank dafür, muss aber ehrlich sagen, ich bin etwas durcheinander gekommen. War jetzt der Meinung Sonntag fällt aus und nur der Samstag ist noch aktuell.
War wohl falsch ...
Wer fährt denn am Sonntag ?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Happy_User (29. Januar 2004)

Also ich gehe noch davon aus, dass am Sonntag eine Tour Richtung Schmidt geplant ist. Ich bin das schon mal mit der Wanderkarte in der Hand gefahren und habe mich ein paar mal verfahren, aber jetzt mit GPS und NRW3D sollte das alles kein Problem sein. (Hallo René: Wir können gerne gemeinsam planen, einer ließt Karte, der Andere malt in NRW3D)

 Wer alles fährt, weiß ich noch nicht, aber schaun wir mal. Ich hatte was gelesen, dass Jörg Samstag und Sonntag fahren wollte. René wollte auch am Sonntag eine längere Tour machen. Schaun wa mal.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2004)

Also Leute...wenn ich sehe, wieviel Schnee (und das in Aachen !!) liegt, kann ich nicht glauben, dass der im Venn Samstag wieder weg ist.

Wer mit will, klickt hier

Die Alternative WBTS können wir immer noch im Auge halten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute...wenn ich sehe, wieviel Schnee (und das in Aachen !!) liegt, kann ich nicht glauben, dass der im Venn Samstag wieder weg ist.



Hi Ralph, das glaube ich mittlerweile auch. Und wenn doch, Pech gehabt   
Hoffentlich komme ich noch den Berg hoch. Bin 3 Wochen nicht gefahren   

Dann bis Samstag

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (29. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Tiefschnee wir kommen!!!!!!!   

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2004)

Ein paar Stunden nicht mehr am Rechner und schon komme ich nicht mehr mit dem lesen mit 

Ich werde mich für Sa=>Roetgen eintragen. Das Venn ist bei Schnee einmalig schön. Und wie Ralph schon sagte, sollte das Tauwetter auch im Venn seine Wirkung zeigen, können wir ja noch umbauen.

So: Ich kann gerne eine Tour für euch in NRW-3D vorplanen. Geht ganz fix. Ich kennen jedoch die meisten Wege dort. Brauche also nicht unbedingt eine Wanderkarte  . Ich gehe mal von 10 Uhr aus. Termin erscheint in wenigen Minutos oben.

Für's nächste WE bin ich aber für die alte Uhrzeit (11Uhr). Es reisen doch immer wieder Leute von weiter weg an. Denen sollten wir die Möglichkeit geben, ein wenig auszuschlafen 

@Heimwerker: Ich glaube nicht, das Tilman und Hein das Auftreten in einer großen Gruppe wünschen. Hir sollte sachlich und fachlich argumentiert werden. Und darin ist Tilman Spitze!
Sollten dennoch kurzfristig größere Demonstrationen gewünscht werden, bin ich dabei!

PS: Hein ist aus Würselen (bei Aachen). Hat also nicht unbedingt ein persönliches Interesse an dem Kram im 7GB. 

Ich hoffe, das der eine oder andere sich durch die Aktivitäten des DIMB zum Beitreten angeregt fühlt.


----------



## Racegirl (29. Januar 2004)

Ich weiß hat gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber hier schaun halt alle rein, die wo ich kenn (oder so)! Dank der ausgesprochen liebenswürdigen und selbstlosen Hilfe von redrace habe ich jetzt zu meinem geliebten MTB auch noch ein RR. Wollte ich nur mal so erzählt haben, weil ich mir doch ach so sehr freuen tu und die Leute wo ich kenn, die nicht biken, denen ist das total egal und so. Wie Ihr merkt bin ich noch nicht wieder so ganz klar, aber ist ja auch egal. Damit gehe ich dann jetzt ganz viel trainieren und irgendwann bin ich dann so fit, daß ich auch mal wieder bei den Touren dabei bin. Damit Ihr auch wißt, was ich mein:

Das ist MEINS


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2004)

Hi,

das ist meine derzeitige Sicht aus dem Büro:




Und so sieht's vom Wohnzimmer raus aus:





Hoffentlich bleibt das bis Sa so...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (29. Januar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß hat gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber hier schaun halt alle rein, die wo ich kenn (oder so)! Dank der ausgesprochen liebenswürdigen und selbstlosen Hilfe von redrace habe ich jetzt zu meinem geliebten MTB auch noch ein RR. Wollte ich nur mal so erzählt haben, weil ich mir doch ach so sehr freuen tu und die Leute wo ich kenn, die nicht biken, denen ist das total egal und so. Wie Ihr merkt bin ich noch nicht wieder so ganz klar, aber ist ja auch egal. Damit gehe ich dann jetzt ganz viel trainieren und irgendwann bin ich dann so fit, daß ich auch mal wieder bei den Touren dabei bin. Damit Ihr auch wißt, was ich mein:
> 
> Das ist MEINS



Och...das ist aber süß  
Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall ganz viel Spaß damit. Mein kleines Schnucki wird gerade auch für die Saison getuned. Es kriegt ne neue super duper Skareb in rot Gabel und neue rote Brems- und Schaltzüge. Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig. Am Samstag kann ich es wohl wieder abholen und Sonntag gibt es dann die Premiere.

Hast Du denn das neue Fahrrad auch schon ausprobieren können. Ich würde ja wahnsinnig werden, wenn ich nicht sofort eine kleine Runde damit drehen. Aber bei dem Wetter stehen die Chancen wahrscheinlich ehe schlecht - oder!?

Wann bist'e denn bald mal wieder dabei!? Wenn es dich i.ü. berühigt, habe momentan fitnessmäßig auch einen kleinen Durchhänger und muß es ein wenig ruhiger angehen lassen. Momentan fahre ich immer hinten zusammen mit der "RotenLaterne" redrace - vielen lieben Dank deswegen noch mal. 

Das ist halt dann doch so ein Problem, wenn man mit so fitten Jungs unterwegs ist. Die haben einfach schon von Natur aus mehr Kraft in den Oberschenkeln. Da muß man als Frau im Vergleich doppelt so fit sein, um mitahlten zu können. Leider kommt man da auch schnell ins Übertraining.

Aber das wird schon, da bin ich mir ganz sicher  

Liebe Grüße

(auch an's neue Rad)

Schnucki


----------



## Happy_User (29. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> So: Ich kann gerne eine Tour für euch in NRW-3D vorplanen. Geht ganz fix. Ich kennen jedoch die meisten Wege dort. Brauche also nicht unbedingt eine Wanderkarte  . Ich gehe mal von 10 Uhr aus. Termin erscheint in wenigen Minutos oben.
> 
> Für's nächste WE bin ich aber für die alte Uhrzeit (11Uhr). Es reisen doch immer wieder Leute von weiter weg an. Denen sollten wir die Möglichkeit geben, ein wenig auszuschlafen


 Hallo René,

 wäre ein netter Zug, wenn Du das schnell in NRW3d zeichnen kannst. Dann gibt es schon einmal ein Höhenprofil. Ich mache das halt immer mit einer Wanderkarte, damit ich dann auch weiß, welche Wege überhaupt noch sinnvoll sind . Die 11:00 ist auch OK. Ist ja jetzt wieder länger hell. 

 Werde mich gleich für Sonntag eintragen. Samstag, ... glaube nicht. Muß sich kurzfristig zeigen.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## FranG (29. Januar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es dich i.ü. berühigt, habe momentan fitnessmäßig auch einen kleinen Durchhänger und muß es ein wenig ruhiger angehen lassen. Momentan fahre ich immer hinten zusammen mit der "RotenLaterne" redrace - vielen lieben Dank deswegen noch mal.
> Schnucki



Schnucki, bloß nicht tiefstapeln! Am Sonntag warst du ganz schön fix unterwegs! War eine echt nette Tour, gerne mal wieder. Leider hat mich meine "Bodenprobe" etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...

Schöne Grüße
FranG


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo René,
> 
> wäre ein netter Zug, wenn Du das schnell in NRW3d zeichnen kannst. Dann gibt es schon einmal ein Höhenprofil. Ich mache das halt immer mit einer Wanderkarte, damit ich dann auch weiß, welche Wege überhaupt noch sinnvoll sind . Die 11:00 ist auch OK. Ist ja jetzt wieder länger hell.
> 
> ...



Ist diesmal eine sehr grobe Planung. Gefahren wird gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Ob wir die Route so wie dargestellt fahren sollten, können wir wohl erst unterwegs feststellen. Ist noch nicht so klar, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Es soll auf jedenfall deutlich wärmer werden. U.u. ist dann am Sonntag vom Schnee nichts mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Heimwerker King (30. Januar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Och...das ist aber süß
> Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall ganz viel Spaß damit. Mein kleines Schnucki wird gerade auch für die Saison getuned. Es kriegt ne neue super duper Skareb in rot Gabel und neue rote Brems- und Schaltzüge. Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig. Am Samstag kann ich es wohl wieder abholen und Sonntag gibt es dann die Premiere.



Hi Schnucki,

wünsche dir viel Spass mit der neuen Gabel



			
				Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Wann bist'e denn bald mal wieder dabei!? Wenn es dich i.ü. berühigt, habe momentan fitnessmäßig auch einen kleinen Durchhänger und muß es ein wenig ruhiger angehen lassen. Momentan fahre ich immer hinten zusammen mit der "RotenLaterne" redrace - vielen lieben Dank deswegen noch mal.



Wenn ich mit fahre gehört die rote Laterne aber mir.  

Für Samstag wünsche ich euch viel Spass bin selber wegen 7Gb unterwegs.

Gruß
Horst

**ganzoffthreatmodusan**
@All
Hier was ganz herbes, weil da mal wieder einer das IBC Forum mit ´ner Kontaktbörse verwechselt hat und ein Mädel zum Biken und mehr sucht- Falls ihr auf den Link "Mehr" in dem 2. Post (von Ursi) klickt - Vorsicht! nicht ganz Jugendfrei die Vorstellung der Jungen Dame was man so mit Männern machen kann. Ich sage nur eine Mausefalle spielt da auch mit! Klick hier 
**ganzoffthreatmodusaus**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ursi (30. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> **ganzoffthreatmodusan**
> @All
> Hier was ganz herbes, weil da mal wieder einer das IBC Forum mit ´ner Kontaktbörse verwechselt hat und ein Mädel zum Biken und mehr sucht- Falls
> **ganzoffthreatmodusaus**




Hi Horst + All

......... Ist gelöscht worden Oooops


----------



## rpo35 (30. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Roetgen im Moment: -2,1 Grad kein Niederschlag und hier liegt noch jede
Menge. Wir bewegen uns morgen zwischen ca. 410-600hm und ich bin recht optimistisch, dass da morgen noch 'ne Menge Schnee liegt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2004)

An alle "Roetgenmitfahrer" heute 13:00 Uhr:

Melde mich um 11:00 nochmal mit der aktuellen Wetterlage. Das sollte im Falle einer Umplanung zeitlich für alle klappen.
Momentan wie gesagt 1,8 Grad; kein Niederschlag.

Bis später dann !
Ralph


----------



## redrace (31. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Das passt schon!!

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2004)

Temperatur steigt zwar weiter (jetzt 3,8) aber ich fahre definitiv hier oben im Venn...also wer mit möchte...bis später !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (31. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Temperatur steigt zwar weiter (jetzt 3,8) aber ich fahre definitiv hier oben im Venn...also wer mit möchte...bis später !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Vergiss die PM. Ich packe gleich das Rad in's Auto. Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (31. Januar 2004)

Hi,

  bin gerade zu HAuse eingetroffen. Bei mir wird das erst morgen etwas. Da gibt es auch IPC Punkte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Grüße

  Holger

  PS: Ich liebe den Matsch


----------



## redrace (31. Januar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan fahre ich immer hinten zusammen mit der "RotenLaterne" redrace



Da kann ich heute auch mitreden. Wir waren mit im Venn und ich sag Euch, Mädels, das war kein Zuckerschlecken. Nach einer halben Stunde Jonglieren auf Eiern habe ich aufgegeben und mit redrace umgedreht. Schmierseife war nix gegen die Wegbeschaffenheit. Dazu 20 cm pappnasser Schnee und auch meine Kondition war am Ende. Fazit: eine Stunde Anreise, eine Stunde Biken, eine Stunde Rückreise. Hat sich voll gelohnt    .

Vielleicht sieht es ja nächste Woche wieder besser aus.

und @ rpo35: hohes Venn im Grünen ist bestimmt auch ganz nett.

Gruß von der Couch

Tweety


PS: Mist, war nicht selber eingeloggt, kann ja mal passieren


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: eine Stunde Anreise, eine Stunde Biken, eine Stunde Rückreise. Hat sich voll gelohnt    .
> Vielleicht sieht es ja nächste Woche wieder besser aus.
> und @ rpo35: hohes Venn im Grünen ist bestimmt auch ganz nett.
> Gruß von der Couch
> ...



Huhu Edith,

das tut mir echt leid für Euch ! Und vor allem fand ich's echt schade. Ich hätte sicher versucht, Dich noch zu überreden bis zur Talsperre durchzuhalten. Von da an konnte man wieder anständig fahren.
Mit anderen Worten; wir haben die Tour total umgebastelt um dem Schneematsch zu entkommen.

Bilder gibt's später
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (31. Januar 2004)

Hier meine Pics! Ralph, diesmal bist du für eine Beschreibung der Tour verantwortlich 

Ich kann nur sagen, das wir bis Kilometer 20 einen Schnitt von 11,4km/h hatten. Das sagt wohl alles  

Absteigen und Rad mal eben stehen lassen 





*> Meine Fotos < *


----------



## Happy_User (31. Januar 2004)

Hi,

 da habe ich ja vielleicht Glück gehabt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Irgend welche Ausfälle?? Route umplanen? Das ist so ruhig hier. Liegen alle tot auf der Couch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ich würde dort auf jeden Fall liegen. 

 Grüße 

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2004)

5 Biker/innen trafen sich am 31.01.2004 am Roetgener Museumsbahnhof:

Edith (Tweety66), Meik (Redrace), Jörg (Spitfire4), René (XCRacer) und Ralph (RPO35).
Geplant war eigentlich eine schöne Schneetour durch's hohe Venn. An der Schützenhalle in Petergensfeld ging es in den Wald und zunächst sah alles noch recht gut fahrbar aus. Die Probleme fingen an dem Abzweig zur Bellesforder Brücke an; tauender Tiefschnee, auf dem man bekanntlich nicht sehr gut fahren kann...  











Hinter der Bellesforder Brücke sind wir dann links am See entlang Richtung Getzbachtal gefahren. Kurz vor dem Stausee entschieden sich Edith und Meik aufgrund der schlechten Bedingungen wieder umzukehren. Schade, denn später ging es nach Umplanung der Strecke recht gut. Im Anstieg Richtung Ternell hatten wir nämlich auch die Nase voll. Warum ?...Schaut selbst:





Wir drehten also um und fuhren zur Wesertalsperre; weiter durch die Wälder bis Raeren und dann überwiegend über Asphalt runter bis nach Schmidthof.











Dann wurde es nochmal anstrengend; parallel zur Himmelsleiter durch den Wald hinauf zurück nach Roetgen. Ganz oben hatten wir Glück: Nur wegen einer Riegelpause hat uns ein dicker Ast, der plötzlich auf den Weg knallte, nicht erschlagen...  
Ralph ist dann nochmal unfreiwillig abgestiegen...das Rad blieb, wie so oft heute, einfach stehen...*g*





So Leute; und jetzt lege ich mich mit meiner Miezekatze auf die Couch:





Hier der Link zu meinen Bildern und hier nochmal der zu René's...

Tschüssi
Ralph

Ps: Und viel Spass morgen !!


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2004)

Hab noch etwas vergessen...das Profil von heute:





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (31. Januar 2004)

Schöner Bericht 
Das Profil sieht harmlos aus. Nur wer dabei war, weiß was dahinter steckt 

Meine Mitze wollte vorhin bei Sturm und Regen raus zum Mäusejagen. Eine echte Mountainbike-Katze 

Für morgen: Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 10Uhr auf der Staumauer. Mal sehen wie die Umstände dann sind. Können ja unterwegs unsere Route u.U. den Wetterbedingungen "anpassen".


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Profil sieht harmlos aus. Nur wer dabei war, weiß was dahinter steckt



Stimmt, hab ganzschön dicke Beine...*g*

Viel Spass morgen !
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dazu 20 cm pappnasser Schnee und auch meine Kondition war am Ende...



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Das gleiche hatte ich vorgestern hier bei uns im Bergischen. 15cm pappiger Neuschnee, 3% Steigung, kleinste Übersetzung und Puls 180!! Es ging nix mehr vorwärts. War alles viel zu warm. Zum Schneemann bauen ideal, aber zum biken...
Und von wegen Eiertanz: mich hats fast auf gerader Strecke gelöffelt, weil das Voderrad seitlich auf der Straßenwölbung wegrutschen wollte. Überall wo Autos den Schnee festgefahren hatten, wars recht übel zu fahren.
Vom km/h-Schnitt red ich jetzt mal garnicht, für 28km mit 300Hm hab ich 2 Stunden gebraucht...

Aber heute warens schon 11 Grad, morgen 13 und nächste Woche fahren wir dann endlich wieder in kurzer Hose und mit Shirt durch den Wald, endlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber heute warens schon 11 Grad, morgen 13 und nächste Woche fahren wir dann endlich wieder in kurzer Hose und mit Shirt durch den Wald, endlich!



Jawohl...hurra...holt die Sommersachen raus...  
@Enrgy: coller Parkplatz...*g*

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (31. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> und @ rpo35: hohes Venn im Grünen ist bestimmt auch ganz nett.
> Gruß von der Couch
> Tweety
> PS: Mist, war nicht selber eingeloggt, kann ja mal passieren



Hi Edith,
so was aber auch.   

und ansonsten Hut ab! ihr habt ja wieder mal eine Super Tour hingelegt...  

Gruß
Horst

PS Infos zum Thema 7Gb. kommen morgen sicher von Tilman oder Hein.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Februar 2004)

Nabend allerseits,

tja. Ich fand die Tour heute echt geil. Obwohl, megaanstrengend.
Das beste war: Berg runter ca. 8% Gefälle und man mußte treten um runter zu kommen   
@ tweety66 und redrace, schade das Ihr umgekehrt seit. Obwohl es wirklich immer anstrengender wurde. 
@rpo35, wo wurde es denn nach der Umplanung der Strecke besser    
Meine Bilder gibt es am Montag, da jetzt kein DSL zur Verfügung.
Geh jetzt ins Bettchen um gleich fit zu sein   
@ xcracer, komme auf jeden Fall. Bin schon so gut wie da.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35, wo wurde es denn nach der Umplanung der Strecke besser



hmm...wie ich sagte; ab der Staumauer war meiner Meinung nach alles gut fahrbar !
Das kommt davon, wenn man seinem Bike 3 Wochen die kalte Schulter zeigt...  
René: was sagst Du ?...Und fall mir ja nicht in den Rücken...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (1. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> René: was sagst Du ?...Und fall mir ja nicht in den Rücken...



War doch alles bestens  Bremsen vereist, Schuhe mit Wasser geflutet, Wasser von unten und nachher noch Wasser von oben... aber alles fahrbar!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber alles fahrbar!



sag ich doch...


----------



## Happy_User (1. Februar 2004)

Moin,

 ich werde heute Morgen kommen. Bitte warten. Ich dürfte Gegenwind haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Tweety66 (1. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich werde heute Morgen kommen. Bitte warten. Ich dürfte Gegenwind haben.



He Leute, was ist los?   Seid >Ihr etwa nicht gefahren oder noch nicht wieder angekommen??    
Kein Bericht, keine Bilder, war wohl ziemlich anstrengend was?? Aber , schnieffff, ich kanns nachvollziehen. Hoffe, Ihr hattet eine schöne Tour.


Gruß 

Tweety


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> He Leute, was ist los?   Seid >Ihr etwa nicht gefahren oder noch nicht wieder angekommen??



@Tweety: 4 Stunden waren ja geplant...wegen dem Wetter werden's wahrscheinlich 5-6; d.h. sie sind noch unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. Februar 2004)

Die Tour war mal wieder super! Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.

Hier gibt's gleich die Bilder. Werden gerade hochgeladen.

Bericht folgt später hier an dieser Stelle. Ich muß jetzt erstmal etwas regenerieren. Bin gerade bei der zweiten Portion Nudeln...

c.u. later


----------



## redrace (1. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour war mal wieder super! Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.
> 
> Hier gibt's gleich die Bilder. Werden gerade hochgeladen.
> 
> ...



HUHU

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe und das Höhenprofil krieg ich einen dicken Hals, wenn ich nur daran denke, dass ich hier sitze und meine kostbare Zeit damit vertue mich zu langweilen!!!!
Ich wäre heute gerne mitgefahren und was mache ich?? Ich warte darauf meinen Mitbürgern helfen zu können und keiner will meine Hilfe!!   

Aber nächstes WE hab ich komplett frei und dann bin ich dabei!!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Tweety66 (1. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nächstes WE hab ich komplett frei und dann bin ich dabei!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß



*auchganzdollmitfahrwill*   

@ alle Biker von heute: Klasse Bilder und bestimmt ne schöne Tour, die Ihr da gemacht habt. Schreit förmlich nach Wiederholung


----------



## Happy_User (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 war eine klasse Tour. Nach dem wir bei Regen begonnen haben, hatten wir viel Sonne und Wind bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen. Es durfte schon Bein gezeigt werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 So, nun aber die wesentlichen Informationen. Die von uns abgearbeitete Strecke nach Schmidt,





 und das dazugehörende Höhenprofil.





 Unser unermüdliche Jörg musste sich auch noch eine freiwillige Steigung geben, um seinem CicloMaster die 1000 HM einzuhauchen. Alle Achtung. Das noch nach gestern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last but not least, die GPS Daten zum Nachfahren.

 Grüße

   Holger


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

tolle Bilder!... und Glück mit dem Wetter hattet ihr ja scheinbar auch. Ich wäre wohl doch besser heute gefahren...  

Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt davon, wenn man seinem Bike 3 Wochen die kalte Schulter zeigt...



@rpo35, jau Ralph. Da gebe ich Dir absolut recht. Aber heute ging es schon besser. Nach ca. 3 Std. hatte ich nen kurzen Hänger ( hmm. Durchhänger   ) aber dann gings wieder richtig vorwärts.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß jetzt erstmal etwas regenerieren. Bin gerade bei der zweiten Portion Nudeln...



Tolle Tour Rene, Danke !!!
Bzgl. Regeneration. Zwischendurch war ich ja wirklich mal im  Ars........ Aber dann habe ich mich super erholt. Der freiwillige Anstieg ( WW Nr.6 ) mit Holger ging wieder gut. Ich nach Hause gekommen. Und was war. Groß Action. Ich habe Geburtstagsfeier vergessen. Also kurz duschen und sofort los. Essen war Mist. Also hungern ( bei mir ja nicht verkehrt ). Aber Stop. Es gab Hefe-Weißbier. Ich habe 5 halbe getrunken, meine Freundin hat mich nach Hause gefahren und jetzt gehe ich ins Bett. Das nenne ich Regeneration     

Habe übrigens noch Muskelkater vom pumpen für Marco´s Schlauch. Stichwort Tyson. 

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2004)

@Jörg: erst Bilder uploaden; dann Bett...gelle  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (1. Februar 2004)

Um den Wetterkapriolen halbwegs geschützt zu entkommen sind wir die "rote Wehe" entlang geschlichen. Hier galt es erstmal ein paar Sturmschäden zu bezwingen.






Kurz nach dem Anstieg hinauf nach Vossenack wurden wir von einer herrenlos herumstreunenden Töle angekläfft. Der folgende Downhill hinter dem Kloster zerstörte Marcos hinteren Reifen.

Im Simonskall angekommen, erstmal relaxed das Kalltal entlang, bis zur bösen Steigung kurz hinter Mestrenger Mühle hinauf nach Schmidt.






Nach Marcos zweiter Panne (der Mantel war aufgeschlitzt) haben wir die "Schöne Aussicht" auf den Rursee genossen:





Wir, das waren heute (v.l.n.r.) René, Sandra, Marco, Jörg, Holger:





Dann fuhren wir hinab in das Rurtal bei Nideggen um dann den finalen und zehrenden Anstieg hinauf nach Bergstein zu bezwingen.

Über Kleinhau dann locker den Rennweg hinab gerollt und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt am Fuße der Wehebachtalsperre. Das Wetter hat ganz gut mitgespielt. Der Sturm hat uns gebremst, konnte uns jedoch nicht aufhalten. Die Temperaturen mit ca.10Grad angenehm mild.

Alle Bilder von heute gibt es * hier * und hier das eindrucksvolle Profil:





Respekt an alle die sich mit mir durch die Nordeifel gequält haben. War 'ne tolle Leistung. Und nach 88km und nahezu 1200Hm ist auch für mich Extrem-Couching angesagt


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: erst Bilder uploaden; dann Bett...gelle
> Grüsse Ralph



Neeee, keine Bilder von heute. Kamera hat im Auto geschlummert.   
Aber die von der Erholungstour    Samstag kommen morgen früh.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (1. Februar 2004)

@Schnucki: Sieht heiss aus...Züge passend zur neuen Gabel...  





Muß ich mir beim nächsten Treff genauer ansehen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (1. Februar 2004)

Für alle Nordeifelinteressierten führt Andreas von www.eifelrad.de ein feines MTB-Tagebuch: http://eifelrad.log.ag/#

Der obere Eintrag beschreibt den Downhill, den wir heute vom Kloster bis hinunter nach Simonskall gefahren sind (1.Plattfuß von Marco).


----------



## Happy_User (2. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Nordeifelinteressierten führt Andreas von www.eifelrad.de ein feines MTB-Tagebuch: http://eifelrad.log.ag/#
> 
> Der obere Eintrag beschreibt den Downhill, den wir heute vom Kloster bis hinunter nach Simonskall gefahren sind (1.Plattfuß von Marco).


 Hallo René,

 da haben wir ja noch einiges an Futter zum Ausprobieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In der nächsten ComputerBild, ach sorry Bike-Magazin, sollen Touren durch die Eifel beschrieben sein. Na mal schaun, was uns die Jungs da anbieten.


 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## marco w. (2. Februar 2004)

Hi,

war mal wieder eine super Tour;

@Rene:
Danke für das Guiden, war wirklich alles dabei 

@Holger:
Danke für die Einführung in: "Fahrradschlauch und Mantelflicken für Anfänger"
(Habe ich nämlich noch nie selber gemacht)

@Jörg "Tyson":
Danke für das Aufpumpen des zweiten Schlauches.
(an Alle, den Mann müsst ihr auf einer Tour immer dabei haben, Jörg pumpt schneller als eine "Luftpatrone")

@den saublöden Ast, der Zähne aus meinen Schaltrollen gebrochen hat
KEINEN Dank !!!

Fazit:
Es hat wieder Spaß gemacht und bei all dem Dank,
das zweite 20L-Fäßchen für unseren Sommer-Grillabend geht auf mich.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Tweety66 (2. Februar 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Fazit:
> Es hat wieder Spaß gemacht und bei all dem Dank,
> ...



Sagt nur früh genug bescheid, dann lasse ich das Wasser aus dem Teich um Platz fürs Bier zu machen!!   

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Februar 2004)

So,

jetzt habe ich endlich die Fotos von Samstag eingestellt.
Die findet Ihr hier: Link 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (2. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> jetzt habe ich endlich die Fotos von Samstag eingestellt.
> Die findet Ihr hier: Link
> ...


 Tja, damit ist die Frage nach dem Snow-King ja wohl schon geklärt.


----------



## Eifelrad (2. Februar 2004)

Es waren heute aufgrund dieses Postings über 60 Zugriffe auf der Homepage - www.eifelrad.de - Rekord! Vielen Dank nochmal.

Der Downhill vom Kloster nach Simonskall ist wirklich einer der besten der Nordeifel. Für mich persönlich ist allerdings die Abfahrt im Belgenbachtal (siehe  http://people.freenet.de/eifelrad/belgentiefenbachtal.htm ) noch besser (=die beste der Nordeifel), denn sie bietet einfach alles:
- 2 Bachdurchfahrten
- 1-2 schmale Brücken
- schmaler Single-Trail zu Beginn "so wie der Hasselbachgraben bergab"
- flacheren Felshang-Trail im Mittelteil mit Aussichtspunkt am Alsdorfer Kreuz
- Waldabfahrt durch eine steile "Rinne" / Halfpipe 
- kurze steile Uphills (zum Höhelaufen)
- im Anschluß einen Up&Down-Trail am Felshang durchs Grünenthal in Richtung Hammer
- und vor allem meist "keine anderen Wanderer oder Radfahrer"

Vielleicht werde ich bei einer Eurer Monschau-Touren mal einen Teil mitfahren (als Guide durchs Belgenbachtal ?). Bis zur Wehebachtalsperre habe ich es bisher noch nicht geschafft ...

Andreas




			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Nordeifelinteressierten führt Andreas von www.eifelrad.de ein feines MTB-Tagebuch: http://eifelrad.log.ag/#
> 
> Der obere Eintrag beschreibt den Downhill, den wir heute vom Kloster bis hinunter nach Simonskall gefahren sind (1.Plattfuß von Marco).


----------



## XCRacer (2. Februar 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht werde ich bei einer Eurer Monschau-Touren mal einen Teil mitfahren (als Guide durchs Belgenbachtal ?).
> 
> Andreas



Das Angebot nehmen wir gerne an. Bin auch schon mal ab Imgenbroich (Industiegebiet/Grillhütte?) die Abfahrt vorbei an der Belgenbacher Mühle gefahren. 1a-Trail!

Das wäre was für einen Tag mit Wettergarantie (...und konditionsstarke Mädels u.Jungs). Sollten wir mal im Auge behalten.

@Holger: Der snow-king-Link funzt net! (Error: Could't find article!)


----------



## rpo35 (2. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot nehmen wir gerne an. Bin auch schon mal ab Imgenbroich (Industiegebiet/Grillhütte?) die Abfahrt vorbei an der Belgenbacher Mühle gefahren. [email protected]: Der snow-king-Link funzt net! (Error: Could't find article!)



Nabend Gemeinde,

tolle Idee...das ist eine der genialsten Gegenden hier ! Bin dabei !
Und Renè: der Link funzt...es lebe Mozilla...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (3. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Renè: der Link funzt...es lebe Mozilla...



Und der Link funzt bei mir auch nicht im InternetExplo(die)rer !!!

Der Grund ist, das das bike-magazin AktivX-Steuerelemente anfordert. AktivX habe ich aber absichtlich deaktiviert!

Zur Erinnerung an all die gutgläubigen und unwissenden Surfer: Das blose Aufrufen einer Seite mit AktivX-Steuerelementen kann Anwendungen auf euren Rechner starten. ZB. vorher eingeschleuste Proggs, die eure Passwörter ausspionieren, usw. 

Aber will das (Offtopic)Thema nicht wieder aufwärmen. Wundert ihr euch nur über Würmer, Viren und Dialer auf eurer Festplatte. Bei mir ist alles dicht 

Good bike and good surf


----------



## Heimwerker King (3. Februar 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt nur früh genug bescheid, dann lasse ich das Wasser aus dem Teich um Platz fürs Bier zu machen!!
> 
> Gruß



Na da jetzt schon 30 l Bier am Start sind, Spende ich eine Flasch Badisches Zwetschgenwasser... au das wird schrecklich. 

Ach ja Tweety für dich habe ich auch noch was, wenn die böse Mietzekatze kommt, ein Tweety der fliegen kann.   

cu
Horst


----------



## Happy_User (3. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot nehmen wir gerne an. Bin auch schon mal ab Imgenbroich (Industiegebiet/Grillhütte?) die Abfahrt vorbei an der Belgenbacher Mühle gefahren. 1a-Trail!
> 
> Das wäre was für einen Tag mit Wettergarantie (...und konditionsstarke Mädels u.Jungs). Sollten wir mal im Auge behalten.
> 
> @Holger: Der snow-king-Link funzt net! (Error: Could't find article!)


 Hallo René,

 bike-magazin hat ihn gelöscht, aber etwas gegooglet und hier ist er wieder: Snowking Garmisch


----------



## Happy_User (3. Februar 2004)

Ja, die Eifelrad Seite gefällt. Hatte schon einmal geschaut, ob man das am Wo-Ende integrieren kann, ist aber schon etwas arg weit dann so eine Tour. 
 Oder wir starten schon um 9:00. Har Har. Keine Angst, Sonntag 11:00 ist die gesetzte Zeit. 

 Sommerparty: Gibt es da auch alk freihes? 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Racegirl (3. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wir starten schon um 9:00. Har Har. Keine Angst, Sonntag 11:00 ist die gesetzte Zeit.


Ich wäre für 10.00 Uhr, würde nämlich gerne mit denen, die dann noch können ab mittags ein bißchen Flachland fahren. Für mehr bin ich im Moment nicht gut!



			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Sommerparty: Gibt es da auch alk freihes?
> Holger


Ja! Wenn ich bei dem Termin dabei sein kann, sorge ich für den Nachtisch  

Viele Grüße

Simone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (3. Februar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre für 10.00 Uhr, würde nämlich gerne mit denen, die dann noch können ab mittags ein bißchen Flachland fahren. Für mehr bin ich im Moment nicht gut!
> 
> 
> Ja! Wenn ich bei dem Termin dabei sein kann, sorge ich für den Nachtisch
> ...


 Hallo Simone,

 die letzten Wo-Enden sind so gelaufen, dass wenn wir um 10:00 an WBTS los gefahren sind, nicht vor 14:00 diese wieder erreicht haben. Einige Threads weiter vorne, wurde aber gewünscht, dass wir wieder gegen 11:00 starten, damit auch Teilnehmer, mit einer Anreise etwas länger schlafen können.


 Grüße

  Holger

 PS: Falchland, fahre ich genug unter der Woche.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sonntag ist Schlammtag


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot nehmen wir gerne an. Bin auch schon mal ab Imgenbroich (Industiegebiet/Grillhütte?) die Abfahrt vorbei an der Belgenbacher Mühle gefahren. 1a-Trail!



Echt gute Seite von Eifelrad.

Bzgl. WE. Man könnte sich doch in Simmerath treffen und von dort z.B 2 der 3 Routen fahren ( Belgenbach - und Tiefenbach, Buhlert, Schmidt ). Die starten ja alle von Simmerath. Ist nur so eine Idee   

Was schlagt Ihr vor ?

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (3. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt gute Seite von Eifelrad.
> 
> Bzgl. WE. Man könnte sich doch in Simmerath treffen und von dort z.B 2 der 3 Routen fahren ( Belgenbach - und Tiefenbach, Buhlert, Schmidt ). Die starten ja alle von Simmerath. Ist nur so eine Idee
> 
> ...


 Mir ist WBTS lieber. Einfach ein Zeitproblem mit Simmerath. Sollte mir vielleicht eine Haushaltshilfe anschaffen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist WBTS lieber. Einfach ein Zeitproblem mit Simmerath. Sollte mir vielleicht eine Haushaltshilfe anschaffen.




Siehste und genau deswegen habe ich eine    
Wegen mir auch gerne WBTS. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (3. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Sommerparty: Gibt es da auch alk freihes?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger



HUHU

Klar Erdinger Weissbier alkoholfrei!! Isotonisch und lecker!!   

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich bin auch für 11:00 Uhr...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (3. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Klar Erdinger Weissbier alkoholfrei!! Isotonisch und lecker!!
> 
> Gruß


 Super,

 habe ich immer eine Kiste von zu Hause. Den Unterschmied schmeckt man gar nicht.

 Hier ein neues Ziel für Dich, wenn Du den Himalaya hinter dir hast.

 Grüße

  Holger

 Wie schaut es Sonntag bei Dir? Wieder arbeiten?


----------



## redrace (3. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Super,
> 
> 
> Wie schaut es Sonntag bei Dir? Wieder arbeiten?




HUHU

Ich denke mal das wir Sonntag dabei sind!!

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

endlich mal wieder 'nen Nightride...bei unglaublichen 11 Grad d.h. keine Helmmütze, Überschuhe und offenen Handschuhe !   
Hurra, der Frühling kommt.

Das ist übrigens in etwa die Runde, die ich mit Euch letzten Samstag fahren wollte.






Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (4. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist übrigens in etwa die Runde, die ich mit Euch letzten Samstag fahren wollte.



Und fast doppelt so schnell , als mit uns im Schnee


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und fast doppelt so schnell , als mit uns im Schnee



Sollte eigentlich eine gemütliche Runde werden...  
Aber bei den Temperaturen kann man mal etwas mehr Gas geben...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo an alle!
Ich habe mich hier lange nicht gemeldet und bin auch an den letzten Wochenenden nicht dabei gewesen. Doch dass soll sich jetzt wieder ändern. 

Also was ist genau für Sonntag geplant? Bitte nicht ganz so heftig ich bin schon lange keine große Tour mehr gefahren. Und bitte erst ab 11:00 Uhr sonst muß ich zu früh aufstehen   .


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht ganz so heftig ich bin schon lange keine große Tour mehr gefahren. Und bitte erst ab 11:00 Uhr sonst muß ich zu früh aufstehen   .



Hi Frank,

schön von Dir zu hören und da Du quasi "Themen-Owner" bist, bist Du selbstverständlich herzlich Willkommen !!
Aber Extrawürste gibt's nicht...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 da wir noch keine Vorschlag für Sonntag haben, wie ist es mit dem Hasselbachgraben? 
 Ich kann mich schwach erinnern, dass redrace den auch gerne fahren wollte. Wir hattenmal ne Tour ohne ihn.

 Wie ist die Meinung?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist es mit dem Hasselbachgraben?
> Ich kann mich schwach erinnern, dass redrace den auch gerne fahren wollte. Wir hattenmal ne Tour ohne ihn.
> 
> Wie ist die Meinung?
> ...



Von mir aus gerne...ich fahre dann hin schon den Nordwanderweg und habe somit dann wieder 'ne kleine Trailorgie vor mir...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Erinnerung an all die gutgläubigen und unwissenden Surfer: Das blose Aufrufen einer Seite mit AktivX-Steuerelementen kann Anwendungen auf euren Rechner starten. ZB. vorher eingeschleuste Proggs, die eure Passwörter ausspionieren, usw.
> 
> Aber will das (Offtopic)Thema nicht wieder aufwärmen. Wundert ihr euch nur über Würmer, Viren und Dialer auf eurer Festplatte. Bei mir ist alles dicht
> 
> Good bike and good surf



@René: Kannst Du mir nochmal die Adresse wo man das testen lassen kann rüberschicken ?

Danke und Gruß
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (4. Februar 2004)

HUHU

Mir ist egal wo und was wir fahren hauptsache wir fahren!!   

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Mir ist egal wo und was wir fahren hauptsache wir fahren!!
> 
> Gruß



@Meik: du bist den Hasselbachgraben schon bei Deiner "Brötgen-Tour" gefahren...nur nicht komplett...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2004)

Out of topic...aber sehr spannend...
Ich schaue gerade Aachen gegen Bayern; und die Lederhosen habens nicht leicht...


----------



## Happy_User (4. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @René: Kannst Du mir nochmal die Adresse wo man das testen lassen kann rüberschicken ?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Ralph


 Hallo Ralph,

 hier der Link von c´t zum Browsertest.

 Nordwanderweg? Wo liegt der? Sagt mir was. Können den ja sonst hinten dran hängen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Nordwanderweg? Wo liegt der? Sagt mir was. Können den ja sonst hinten dran hängen



Jo, das geht...und wäre sogar praktisch...
Wenn wir über Hasselbach-/ und Schleebachgraben bis Roetgen fahren, bringe ich Euch noch bis zur Einfahrt Nordwanderweg und fahr dann nach Hause.

Was meinst Du René ? Oder muß ich mit Dir die Strecke am Samstag mal abfahren ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Out of topic...aber sehr spannend...
> Ich schaue gerade Aachen gegen Bayern; und die Lederhosen habens nicht leicht...



Leute...dat is total irre...die oecher haben die bayern geputzt...


----------



## on any sunday (4. Februar 2004)

Nabend zusammen.  

Komme gerade von einem kleinen Nightride durch die Rheinische Tiefebene zurück, war eklich warm.  

Also Reschpekt an alle, die sich an den letzten Wochenenden durch Schneematsch und Dreckswetter gequält haben. Irgendwie verspürte ich deswegen als alter Mann    keinen allzugroßen Drang, mich aufs Bergrad zu schwingen. Ich fürchte, das werde ich noch bereuen.   

Falls das Wetter an den nächsten Weekends doch noch vernünftig werden sollte, werde ich eine nette Bergische Runde anbieten.

@Racegirl aka Racegrill: Schönes Rennrad, viel Spaß damit, nur würde ich die Schaltzugspannung etwas erhöhen  Ach ja, hoffentlich wird der Krankenhausaufenthalt nicht zu langweilig.   

Man sieht sich.

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (4. Februar 2004)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wiederholen wir am kommenden Sonntag die Mutter aller Touren, die absolute Übertour: Hasselbachgraben-Vichtbachtal

Das angekündigte Wetter passt ja zu uns: Schneeregen bis in die Niederungen...


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wiederholen wir am kommenden Sonntag die Mutter aller Touren, die absolute Übertour: Hasselbachgraben-Vichtbachtal
> 
> Das angekündigte Wetter passt ja zu uns: Schneeregen bis in die Niederungen...



Das issen Vorschlag !...*g*...bei der Streckenplanung von Roetgen zurück zur WBTS bin ich gerne behilflich...  

Grüsse
Ralph...und jetzt ab in die Heia !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (5. Februar 2004)

Klingt gut. Also eine zweite Chance für alle, die die Premiere verpasst haben. Ich persönlich hatte ja wegen der geliebten Baumwurzeln auf ein besseres Wetter gehofft, aber man kann nicht alles haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Schnucki (5. Februar 2004)

Ihr seit gemein, nein, Ihr seit so obergemein  

warum fahrt ihr denn ausgerechnet kommendes Wochenende so eine Traumtour, während Marco und ich uns mit Leistungstests quälen müssen  und absoultes Fahrverbot wegen Laktatbildung haben.

Will mit, will mit, will mit   

Darf anscheinend nur noch mit, wenn's ständig bergauf geht, damit Ihr von meinen Quaselei Ruhe habt  

Ja, ja, Rene, Meik und Ralph ... ich habe Euch durchschaut: Das arme Schnucki immer die Berge hochtreiben - ha! 
Aber irgendwann schaffe ich es auch beim Up-Hill zu reden - alles nur eine Frage des Trainings!         
Aber ihr fahrt die Strecke doch noch öfters - oder!? will dann mit!!!!!  rede dann auch nur noch leise mit meinem Fahrrad  

Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß

Speichen- und Rahmenbruch 

Eure quaselnde Bergziege


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Darf anscheinend nur noch mit, wenn's ständig bergauf geht, damit Ihr von meinen Quaselei Ruhe habt  so isses...;-)
> 
> Ja, ja, Rene, Meik und Ralph ... ich habe Euch durchschaut: Das arme Schnucki immer die Berge hochtreiben - ha! um ehrlich zu sein...mir ist es garnicht recht, dass Du (Ihr) nicht kannst/könnt und aufgrund der Streckenauswahl immer mehr "Schwächere" zu Hause bleiben, denn dann bilde ich das Schlußlicht...hihi



Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (5. Februar 2004)

> Darf anscheinend nur noch mit, wenn's ständig bergauf geht, damit Ihr von meinen Quaselei Ruhe habt


 Hallo Schnucki,

 also ich meine, auch bei dieser Tour geht es etwas bergauf. Und quasseln am Hasselbachgraben?? Har Har, mit Deinem Bike schon möglich. Ein wirklich schöner Wurzelsingletrail.

 Aber schick mir bitte einmal Deine E-Mailadresse, damit ich Dir den antiquietsch Workshop für Deine Bremse schicken kann. Sonst hören wir dich auch nicht auf den Abfahrten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Dirk S. (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich kann am Wochenende leider auch nicht.
Habe mich für  15 km laufen angemeldet.

Ich habe den Eindruck, das ihr immer dann die geilen Touren fahrt, wenn ich nicht kann.  

Muss mit XC - Racer mal ein ernstes Wort reden....   
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und viel Regen.  
Bis zum nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## redrace (5. Februar 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, das ihr immer dann die geilen Touren fahrt, wenn ich nicht kann.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Sonntag.



HUHU

NE NE, das ist mein Ding!! Die schönen Touren weden immer gefahren wenn ich arbeiten muss, also hinten anstellen!!   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tweety66 (5. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Tweety für dich habe ich auch noch was, wenn die böse Mietzekatze kommt, ein Tweety der fliegen kann.
> 
> cu
> Horst



Viiiielen Dank Horst.    Das rettet mir das Leben. Aber kann Tweety nicht auch biken???? (Klingeln könnte sie doch mit dem Schnabel   )  

Gruß

Tweety


----------



## Tweety66 (5. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Sommerparty: Gibt es da auch alk freihes?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger




Klar Holger, irgendwo muß das Wasser aus unserem Teich doch hin!!!


----------



## Tweety66 (5. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut. Also eine zweite Chance für alle, die die Premiere verpasst haben. Ich persönlich hatte ja wegen der geliebten Baumwurzeln auf ein besseres Wetter gehofft, aber man kann nicht alles haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh no, nochmal die Rumpeltour??? Da hab ich schon beim ersten Mal hart dran geknabbert. *mitleidhabenwill* Überlegt Euch das nochmal gut.

Tweety

PS: Merkt man eigentlich, dass ich schon länger nicht mehr  da war


----------



## Happy_User (5. Februar 2004)

So, ich habe mal etwas auf meiner HD gegraben, und ich meine, dass ich die Tour gefunden habe. Mich hat ja interessiert, ob die wirklich so wenig Höhenmeter hat, wie schnucki da mal so locker geschrieben hat. Stimmt, da fällt mir nur noch Plattdrivers zu ein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Jetzt habe ich bestimmt wieder einen  Schlips getroffen)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe mal etwas auf meiner HD gegraben, und ich meine, dass ich die Tour gefunden habe...



Nabend zusammen,

komme gerade vom "Nightride zurück"...  war 'ne nette Runde; zwar nur 35km diesmal aber etwas mehr bergauf...  

@Holger: hmm, das mag in ewta passen, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das exakt die kleinen Trails sind, die wir bei der (B)Roetgen Premiere gefahren sind. Die ganz kleinen Dinger (zwischen Roetgen und Vicht) konnte ich auf meiner Karte und in NRW3D garnicht orten !

Aber ich will jetzt mal für Edith Partei ergreifen: Das sind voreher schon reichlich Trails; Ihr sollte von Roetgen nach Vicht die etwas "softere" Variante fahren ! Wird aufgrund des Wetters wahrscheinlich eh nicht anders gehen...  ...Ich klinke mich dann in Roetgen aus.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2004)

und so sah das heute aus: Etwas langsamer aber wie gesagt...mehr bergauf





Bis später...ich wander mal Richtung Couch...
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (5. Februar 2004)

Bitte eintragen für die HBG-VBT-Tour


----------



## Happy_User (6. Februar 2004)

Moin,

 die Zeichnungen sind die von René, die er für die Tour am 11.01. erstellt hat. Ich werde am Sonntag die aktuelle Tour aufzeichen, wenn mein Hals mitmacht. Der droht mir im Moment mit Ulla Schmidt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße
  Holger


----------



## marco w. (6. Februar 2004)

Hi,

@alle:
da ich an diesem WE leider nicht mitfahren kann, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als Euch - ein wenig neidvoll - viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour zu wünschen !!!


Gruß
Marco


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> die Zeichnungen sind die von René, die er für die Tour am 11.01. erstellt hat. Ich werde am Sonntag die aktuelle Tour aufzeichen, wenn mein Hals mitmacht. Der droht mir im Moment mit Ulla Schmidt
> 
> ...



Immer schön 10Euro parat halten 

Die Tour hast du doch schon aufgezeichnet. Sind wir doch zusammen gefahren!
Im Anhang für alle Garmin- und NRW-3D-User die gezippte pth-Datei.

Wir fahren die Tour wie schon das letzte mal entgegen der Planung. D.h. Hasselbachgraben zuerst.

Betr: Nightride
Ich hatte gestern wie heute Morningride. D.h. 2:32h und heute 3:10h. Flach und Rennrad aber die letzte Stunde wie immer mit lecker Gegenwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (6. Februar 2004)

@René

 Schon gesehen. Jetzt bist Du wieder einen Punkt vorne.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mit dem Wind ist echt klasse. Ichhabe auch geflucht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aufzeichenen werde ich die Tour noch einmal für mein Archive und die Kilometer. Mein Ciclo ist immer noch zur Reparatut. Aktuellerstand: Er wartet auf ein Ersatzteil aus Korea. Also dafür, dass nur der rechte Druckknopf geklemmt hat ...
 Auch möchte ich dieses Mal die Trails besser dokumentieren. Die waren schon nicht schlecht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mal so am Rande: Aktuell Kerpen: 16°
 Sonntag sollen -1° - max +2° sein. Das ist ja fast wie Schockgefrieren.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Februar 2004)

> Mal so am Rande: Aktuell Kerpen: 16°
> Sonntag sollen -1° - max +2° sein. Das ist ja fast wie Schockgefrieren.




Jau Holger, wie BoFrost.
Und das hier kommt noch dazu: Sonntagnacht und Sonntag legt der Wind aus West bis Nordwest noch etwas zu. An der Nordsee und auf den Bergen gibt es Orkanböen, *sonst muss auch im Flachland mit schweren Sturmböen gerechnet werden.* Dabei ist es wechselnd bis stark bewölkt mit Schneeregen-, Schnee- und Graupelschauern. Weiterhin kann örtlich auch Blitz und Donner dabei sein. Die Höchstwerte liegen nur noch bei minus 2 Grad in höheren Lagen.

Also, Sonntag immer schön am Lenker festhalten    und besser keine Pause einlegen   ( oh je, wie mach ich das nur   )

So, mach jetzt Feierabend und fahre Rennrad.

Bis Sonntag

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Februar 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh no, nochmal die Rumpeltour??? Da hab ich schon beim ersten Mal hart dran geknabbert. *mitleidhabenwill* Überlegt Euch das nochmal gut. Tweety



Komm mit uns ins Siebengebirge *wir gewähren Tweety* natürlich immer *Asyl*. Da Kalinka die Pace macht, wird es hoffentlich ruhig, da ich am Samstag mal wieder in Sachen Karnaval unterwegs bin.



			
				Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Merkt man eigentlich, dass ich schon länger nicht mehr  da war



Ja wir haben dich vermisst. 

cu 
Horst

PS: ob ich ein bikendes Tweety finde? ich suche. Übrigens der flatter Tweety funzt auch als Userbild und flattert dann auch. selber getestet.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2004)

@René: wollte gerade nochmal schauen, wer sich für Sonntag schon alles eingetragen hat und konnte diesen dämlichen Termin nicht finden...kein Wunder; wir fahren ja erst am 15.  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @René: wollte gerade nochmal schauen, wer sich für Sonntag schon alles eingetragen hat und konnte diesen dämlichen Termin nicht finden...kein Wunder; wir fahren ja erst am 15.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Ja, dann komme ich auch mit

Horst


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2004)

Ja, also, wenn ihr am Sonntag den 15. fahrt, dann versuch ich noch ein paar Jungs vom Team Tomburg dazuzubewegen und wir kommen auch.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, also, wenn ihr am Sonntag den 15. fahrt, dann versuch ich noch ein paar Jungs vom Team Tomburg dazuzubewegen und wir kommen auch.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Das war nur ein Scherz...  ...wir fahren natürlich am 8.; was nicht heisst, dass wir am 15. nicht fahren...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war nur ein Scherz...  ...wir fahren natürlich am 8.; was nicht heisst, dass wir am 15. nicht fahren...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Na, das ist aber schade, ihr werdet aber sicherlich nicht zweimal die selbe Tour fahren, gell. 

Na, da kann ich mich ja wieder austragen, am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht.   

Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt die hübsche Trailrunde nochmal bei schönem Wetter, ich bin zwar persönlich auch schon den Hasselbachgraben gefahren, hab aber drumherum nichts Spannendes gefunden. 

Also, sacht Bescheid wenn, wir kommen dann sicherlich mit 5-7 Leutchen. Vorher sollte man natürlich den Trail ein wenig verbreitern, damit alle draufpassen


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt die hübsche Trailrunde nochmal bei schönem Wetter...



Das werden wir sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (6. Februar 2004)

> Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt die hübsche Trailrunde nochmal bei schönem Wetter, ich bin zwar persönlich auch schon den Hasselbachgraben gefahren, hab aber drumherum nichts Spannendes gefunden.
> 
> Also, sacht Bescheid wenn, wir kommen dann sicherlich mit 5-7 Leutchen. Vorher sollte man natürlich den Trail ein wenig verbreitern, damit alle draufpassen


 Dann bleibt bloß nicht mehr viel vom Graben über
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und wir bekommen etwas Stress mit den Wanderern. Oder wir müssen dann von Mo-Fr fahren.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bleibt bloß nicht mehr viel vom Graben über
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke, wir sollten dann mal eine separate Tour organisieren; mit 25 Biker/innen geht das echt nicht...


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, wir sollten dann mal eine separate Tour organisieren; mit 25 Biker/innen geht das echt nicht...



Wie so, wir fahren doch hintereinander    

Gruß
Horst


----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2004)

So ihr Pappnasen! Das Datum ist geändert. Ich war (wie so oft) der Zeit ein wenig voraus...


----------



## Frank S. (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
bei den Wetteraussichten für morgen bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
Bis morgen.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bei den Wetteraussichten für morgen bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
> Bis morgen.



Hier hat's eben noch wie aus Eimern geregnet...aber ich hab ja 'ne neue Regenjacke...  

Bis morgen
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (8. Februar 2004)

Na Jungs, 

 wenn das man bloß der Regen wäre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hätte gerne einen Wind-Smilie)
 Ich werde hier 9:30 los fahren. 
 Und am Hasselbachgraben gibt es keine Wind. Den fahren wir dann 2 Stunden lang rauf und runter und dann zurück zur Sperre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 @Jörg
 Wie viel Federweg hat Deine Mazocchi?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde hier 9:30 los fahren...



Moin moin,

so in dem Dreh werde ich auch starten...

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2004)

Bei der Windrichtung brauche ich erst um virtel vor elf los zu fahren. RÜCKENWIND OHNE ENDE   

Ich bringe Redrace mit.

Bis gleich


----------



## Happy_User (8. Februar 2004)

Ich "flieg" los. Bis gleich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2004)

hier schneits gerade dicke Flocken...aber auch bei mir alles von hinten...  
Ich fahre extra was früher ab, damit ich durch den Wlad kann.


----------



## redrace (8. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Windrichtung brauche ich erst um virtel vor elf los zu fahren. RÜCKENWIND OHNE ENDE
> 
> Ich bringe Redrace mit.
> 
> Bis gleich



HUHU

bei dem Wetter bleib ich zu hause und schone meinen hochgezüchteten, leistungsstarken und gesunden Körper und helfe meiner Frau beim Hausputz!!

Gruß


----------



## derMichi (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich werd richtig neidisch wenn ich hier von euren geplanten/vollzogenen Touren lese. Kann es kaum erwarten mein neues Bike in Empfang zu nehmen. Dann würd ich gern mal mit euch "radeln"    .
Naja, noch ca. 2 Wochen dann sollte es so weit sein. Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude. 

Bis bald!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> bei dem Wetter bleib ich zu hause und schone meinen hochgezüchteten, leistungsstarken und gesunden Körper und helfe meiner Frau beim Hausputz!!
> 
> Gruß



@Meik; hast 'ne tolle Tour verpasst ! Das Wetter war, bis auf den Anfang, ok.
Ich habe mich am Wildgehege in Roetgen abgeseilt; die anderen sind noch unterwegs zurück zur Talsperre. Jetzt gehe ich mal duschen und später gibt's die Bilder.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (8. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Meik; hast 'ne tolle Tour verpasst !
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Das hab ich mir schon gedacht!! Aber meine Gesundheit geht mir dann doch vor und wir haben bestimmt noch genug Gelegenheit schöne Touren zu fahren!! Außerdem hat sich Edith auch mal Hilfe verdient!!   
Ich bin aber mal auf die Bilder gespannt!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2004)

Um ehrlich zu sein: Kurz nach der Abfahrt in Roetgen habe ich für einen Moment an meinem Verstand gezweifelt. Bei Schneesturm, Blitz und Donner fuhr ich über Rott, Mulartshütte usw...Richtung Treffpunkt. Zum Glück beruhigte sich das Wetter schon nach kurzer Zeit erheblich; am Ende sollte sogar die Sonne ab und zu durchkommen.
An der Talsperre warteten bereits Jörg (Spitfire4) und René (XCRacer) und Holger (Happy_User) kam dann auch gleich.






So machten wir uns zu viert auf den Weg; zunächst überwiegend Uphill Richtung Einfahrt zum Hasselbachgraben:











Heute wählten wir ganz mutig die 1. Einfahrt; ging alles in allem aber besser als wir dachten. Hier ein paar Bilder von der Fahrt entlang der Gräben:













Jörg hat natürlich wieder den Vogel abgeschossen (je oller, je doller...  )...er ist mit mindestens 35 Sachen durch den Hasselbach gerast:





An alle, die eigentlich mit wollten 'nen lieben Gruß; Pech gehabt Jungs...  ...war 'ne geniale Tour !!
Hier noch das Profil aus meiner Sicht; ich habe mich ja in Roetgen von der Gruppe getrennt. René, Holger und Jörg wollten durch's Vichtbachtal zurück:





Hier noch der Link zu den Bildern; Schlüsselwort = 20040208WBTS

Grüsse und bis bald
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2004)

Jau! Die Tour war echt Klasse. Landschaftlich und trailtechnisch kaum zu toppen. Das Wetter war doch ganz erträglich. In Höhe Mularshütte hatten wir einen kurzen Schneeschauer und ich hatte kurz vor Dürwiss einen heftigen Hagelschauer auszuhalten (Jörg, danke für den Squeezy  ), aber sonst OK. Vom Sturm haben wir auf der Tour kaum etwas mitbekommen.

Die Trails im Vichtbachtal sind einfach genial. Ralph, kann mir kaum vorstellen, das du dort noch bessere Pfade kennst 

Die Bilder von mir sind diesmal nicht so toll. Ich habe zu sehr komprimiert. Ich sollte mir mal eine große Speicherkarte zulegen...

Holger hätte heute den Pannemann des Tages verdient. Erst Schnellspanner am Vorderrad offen, dann Schuhplatten lose.

Lustig war, das Jörg die Tour auf seinem "Minikino" aufgezeichnet hat. Da er Abzweigungen als Spracheingabe aufzeichnete, war so manche lustige Situation dabei. Beispiel: "Links! ...Ne, Halt! Rechts! Stop! Doch links!" *grins*  

Hier nur eine kleine Auswahl als Thumbnail, den Rest in der Gallerie. 




































Hier noch das Profil von Dürwiss bis Dürwiss: (Hab' 4:45 im WP eingetragen. Hab ich ja wohl nach heute verdient!  )





Bin satt und platt! Will ins Bett...


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph, kann mir kaum vorstellen, das du dort noch bessere Pfade kennst



das werden wir, wenn's Wetter passt, nächsten Samstag sehen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (8. Februar 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 war, wie auch nicht anders zu erwarten, eine Bombentour. Morgens hatte ich leichte bedenken, als ich mich erst bei Regen und dann Schneetreiben  auf den Weg zum Wald gemacht habe. So wurde dann aber auch meine positive Einstellung belohnt: Es kann nur besser werden

Fakten: 


klasse Trails und Pfützen,   
super Schlamm, gut für die Beine,   
verschneite Wälder,   
kein Platten. Als Ersatz gab es mein loses Vorderrad und super lockere Cleats am Schuh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und eine super Stimmung. 
 Zum Schluß habe ich gute 1000hm auf der Uhr gehabt.


Streckenplan 
Höhenprofil 
 In der Anlage gibt es die GPS Daten zur Tour. Fugawi Track- und NRW3D Pfad-File.

 Viel Spass beim Nachfahren. 

   Grüße

  Holger

 PS: Ich werde diesen Graben noch trainieren.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg hat natürlich wieder den Vogel abgeschossen (je oller, je doller...  )...er ist mit mindestens 35 Sachen durch den Hasselbach gerast:



Vogel abgeschossen ? Bin ich jetzt Schützenkönig     
War doch geil und dank SealSkin-Socken keine nassen Füße.
Insgesamt habt Ihr ja alles toll beschrieben. War mal wieder echt genial.
Es hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht. Nur dieser blöde Wagemanntrail berghoch. Ich habe drei Anläufe genommen um die supersteile Stelle mit den Felsen hoch zu kommen. Und 3 mal hab ich mich abgelegt    Aber ich schaffe ihn noch.

@ Rene, wenn Du in den Hagelschauer gekommen bist wo ich mit dem Auto    reingekommen bin hattest Du ja echt Spaß. Ich bin auch mit Auto kurz stehengeblieben.

@ Rene und Ralph, schön das Ihr euch bzgl. der schönsten Trails streitet   . Das kann uns allen nur Recht sein   Immer schön weitersuchen  

So, ich gehe jetzt endlich Essen    Habe ja auch lang genug damit gewartet. Die Bilder gibt es morgen vormittag.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rene und Ralph, schön das Ihr euch bzgl. der schönsten Trails streitet   . Das kann uns allen nur Recht sein   Immer schön weitersuchen



na zum Streit wird's deshalb bestimmt nicht kommen; worüber man evtl. streiten könnte, ist die Zeit, die Du benötigst, um die Pics hochzuladen...  ...wenn Deine Orientierung einigermassen ok ist, solltest Du eigentlich wissen, ob alle Trails von der Tour am 10.01. dabei waren...gelle ?!...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> worüber man evtl. streiten könnte, ist die Zeit, die Du benötigst, um die Pics hochzuladen...  ...wenn Deine Orientierung einigermassen ok ist, solltest Du eigentlich wissen, ob alle Trails von der Tour am 10.01. dabei waren...gelle ?!...



Ha ha, Du und Dein DSL. Ich und mein 56k-Anschluß. Es gibt hier bei uns auf dem Land kein DSL   Ich wohne ja nicht in so einer Großstadt wie Du   
Aber ich gebe Dir echt Recht. Bei der Broetgen-Tour waren noch einige geile Supertrails bei    Weiß nur nicht mehr wo die waren   
Aber ich habe jetzt ja Evi. Meine ständige Tourbegleitung   
Dann finde ich mich später auch mal ohne euch zurecht   

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Mit euch zwei, rpo35 und XCRacer, als Tourguides kann man nur supergeile Touren fahren. Bin echt froh, daß ich euch hier getroffen habe. 

Ich werde wohl nächste Woche wieder Samstag und Sonntag mit euch fahren.
Bei dem was Ihr vorhabt, muß ich dabei sein   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha ha, Du und Dein DSL. Ich und mein 56k-Anschluß. Es gibt hier bei uns auf dem Land kein DSL   Ich wohne ja nicht in so einer Großstadt wie Du



Yep, ich wohne in der Großstadt...und zwar genau in Petergensfeld 106c, B4730 Raeren...  ...sozusagen mittendrin statt nur dabei...  

Danke für die Blumen  ...n. Samstag finden wir den Rest der Trails wieder...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit euch zwei, rpo35 und XCRacer, als Tourguides kann man nur supergeile Touren fahren. Bin echt froh, daß ich euch hier getroffen habe.



Schön zu hören  

Wir werden uns die größte Mühe geben, um dieses Lob weiterhin gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Happy_User (8. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Mit euch zwei, rpo35 und XCRacer, als Tourguides kann man nur supergeile Touren fahren. Bin echt froh, daß ich euch hier getroffen habe.


 Da schliesse ich mich uneingeschränkt an. 
 Auch wenn wir hier in der Eifel nicht den Sentiero 601 Trail haben, Spass macht es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2004)

Ach übrigens: Ich habe vor einiger Zeit den Hasselbachgraben bei Tourguide eingetragen. Der Trail ist dort unter den Top5 zu finden. Ihr könnt den Trail dort bewerten 

Wenn ich die Tour irgandwann mal als Roadbook aufzeichne, kommt die Runde von heute dort auch mal hinein.


----------



## blitzfitz (8. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

der Thread wird ja mittlerweile zur Dauerveranstaltung.   
Wie sieht's aus fuer naechstes Wochenende? Fahrt ihr wieder?

Ciao,
      Ralf




			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens: Ich habe vor einiger Zeit den Hasselbachgraben bei Tourguide eingetragen. Der Trail ist dort unter den Top5 zu finden. Ihr könnt den Trail dort bewerten
> 
> Wenn ich die Tour irgandwann mal als Roadbook aufzeichne, kommt die Runde von heute dort auch mal hinein.


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht's aus fuer naechstes Wochenende? Fahrt ihr wieder?



Wenn's Wetter mitspielt sogar Samstag und Sonntag.
Samstag von Roetgen aus und Sonntag wie immer an der Wehebachtalsperre.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ralph,

 ich habe das mit Samstag gestern nur am Rande mitbekommen. 
 Was hattest Du denn gedacht zu fahren? 
 Wann sollte Abfahrt sein?
 Und wieso tun mir heute die Beine weh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> ich habe das mit Samstag gestern nur am Rande mitbekommen.
> Was hattest Du denn gedacht zu fahren? Es geht vor allem nochmal um die Trails zwischen Roetgen und Vicht. Wenn wir das Ganze ein bischen eingrenzen, werden das ca. 40km.
> ...



Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo meine Trail-Helden!
da habe ich ja mal wieder ne tolle Tour verpaßt! Aber das wußte ich ja schon vorher!
Ihr könnt mich jetzt jedoch "Laktat-Heldin" nennen. 
War eine tolle (Grenz-)Erfahrung, so 14,2 mmol/l Laktat im Blut! Wie man dann so aus der Wäsche guckt, habe ich fotografisch festhalten lassen  




Kommentar des Trainers (siehe Hintergrund): "So, jetzt befinden wir uns eindeutig im Bereich der Willenschulung   " 

Was ging mir in dieser Situation eigentlich durch den Kopf? Die Frage: "Wie lange können eigentlich 30 Sekunden dauern?" Genau 31 Sekunden später wußte ich die Antwort. Und ich habe für mich beschlossen, dass ich zwar locker noch weitere 3 Minuten auf der nächsten Stufe hätte fahren können. Dazu hätte ich jedoch die Trittfrequenz erhöhen müssen, da ich mich am oberen Ende der Übersetzung meines Fahrrades befand. Dazu war ich jedoch eindeutig zu faul   

Damit wäre auf jeden Fall klar, dass die Trainingseinheiten mit Euch zumindest meinen Willen gut trainiert haben     

Marco sah übrigens nicht wirklich besser aus, auch wenn er nicht ganz an meinen Spitzenwert ran kam. In der Ausdauerleistung hat er mich aber knapp geschlagen. Fotos hierzu werde ich i.Ü. nicht ohne seine Genehmigung veröffentlichen.

Liebe Grüße

Eure Laktat-Heldin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Februar 2004)

So,

hier endlich die Bilder: Fotos 

@Laktat-Heldin. Der Blick sagt mehr als tausend Worte    Respekt   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (9. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Was ging mir in dieser Situation eigentlich durch den Kopf? Die Frage: "Wie lange können eigentlich 30 Sekunden dauern?" Genau 31 Sekunden später wußte ich die Antwort. Und ich habe für mich beschlossen, dass ich zwar locker noch weitere 3 Minuten auf der nächsten Stufe hätte fahren können. Dazu hätte ich jedoch die Trittfrequenz erhöhen müssen, da ich mich am oberen Ende der Übersetzung meines Fahrrades befand. Dazu war ich jedoch eindeutig zu faul


 Hi Hi,

 also noch voll entspannt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ich habe sowas mal auf dem Laufband gemacht, und mich gefragt, wer mich hinten auffängt.

 Und, wo ist jetzt Dein HFmax? 

 Mit welcher Frequenz muss denn beim Rad getreten werden?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Racegirl (9. Februar 2004)

@Laktat-Heldin  

Bin ich froh, daß ich von mir kein Foto habe   Aber da kann man mal wieder sehen einen schönen Menschen entstellt nichts!  Bin sehr interssiert an Deinen anderen Werten!

Viele Grüße an Marco und vielleicht sehen wir uns die Woche!

Simone


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

>



Hi Schnucki,

bist ja sowieso 'ne "Nette"...  ...
aber so gefällst Du mir besonders gut...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2004)

Ihr seid ja alle krank.  

Da fahren welche im Wintergewitter, Schneegestöber und Graupelschauer durch den Hürtgenwald, andere machen irgendwelche Leistungstests, lassen sich höchst vorteilhaft fotografieren und veröffentlichen das auch noch.

Ne ne ne, mit euch fahre ich nie mehr. Ich geh jetzt zu den Grauen Panthern und melde mich zum Kurs "Betreutes Bergradfahren" an.   

Grüße

Michael aka Fauler Sack


----------



## redrace (9. Februar 2004)

> Wie man dann so aus der Wäsche guckt, habe ich fotografisch festhalten lassen



HUHU

So schau ich auch immer aus der Wäsche wenn ich mich beim 6. EB frage warum ich das ganze mache!!

Aber es gibt doch nichts schöneres als sich mal auf dem Rad so richtig aus zu kotzen!!!!!!!   

Der Gute im Hintergrund heisst der zufällig Hans Jörg?? Wenn ja dann kenn ich Ihn!!

Gruß


----------



## Schnucki (9. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Der Gute im Hintergrund heisst der zufällig Hans Jörg?? Wenn ja dann kenn ich Ihn!!
> Gruß


 Jep...das ist Hans-Jörg von den Ruhrpottbikern. Wir haben den Leistungstest in deren Vereinsheim in Essen gemacht...und  ich bin doch ein gebürtiges Ruhrpott-Mädel aus Essen  

War trotz der Strapatzen ein sehr nettes und informatives Erlebnis. Die Jungs von den Ruhrpottbikern haben sich um Marco und mich genauso super gekümmert, wie um Ihre Vereinskammeraden und uns zum Schluß auch richtig angefeuert, damit wir auch noch das (Vor-)Letzte aus rausholen. (ich hätte ja noch gekonnt, wollte aber das Gerät nicht so lange belegen  )


----------



## Happy_User (9. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Jep...das ist Hans-Jörg von den Ruhrpottbikern. Wir haben den Leistungstest in deren Vereinsheim in Essen gemacht...und ich bin doch ein gebürtiges Ruhrpott-Mädel aus Essen
> 
> War trotz der Strapatzen ein sehr nettes und informatives Erlebnis. Die Jungs von den Ruhrpottbikern haben sich um Marco und mich genauso super gekümmert, wie um Ihre Vereinskammeraden und uns zum Schluß auch richtig angefeuert, damit wir auch noch das (Vor-)Letzte aus rausholen. (ich hätte ja noch gekonnt, wollte aber das Gerät nicht so lange belegen  )


 BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, hat einer mal ein paar Streichhölzer zum Trommeln??


----------



## Frank S. (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
wie ich den Berichten sehen kann war die Tour gestern mal wieder richtig gut.
Ich habe mich gestern schon noch geärgert. Als ich abgesagt habe tobte bei uns ein Strum mit Schneeregen und eine Stunde später schien die Sonne.

@Happy_User


			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Da schliesse ich mich uneingeschränkt an.
> Auch wenn wir hier in der Eifel nicht den Sentiero 601 Trail haben,...



Ich habe mir den 601 an ein paar Stellen schon einmal angesehen und was dort in dem Bericht steht, daß er total fahrbar ist, ist relativ. Ich glaube nicht, daß von uns Wehebachbikern einer den Trail komplett fährt. Wenn es sich doch jemand zutraut dann komme ich natürlich mit zum Gardasee.


----------



## XCRacer (9. Februar 2004)

Ralph! Bei mir wird das leider nichts mit Samstag. Mein Auto muß am Sam. in die Werkstatt (großes Bremsenproblem!). Hab dann nur noch meinen kleinen Flitzer, aber da passt nicht mal ein Kasten Bier hinein 

@Schnucki: Ich bewundere Menschen (vor allem Frauen) die sich so quälen können. GROSSEN RESPEKT ! 

Macht mir Mut für meinem Test am 15.3. Mal sehen, vielleicht begleitet mich meine Schwester und drücke ihr meine Digi in die Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph! Bei mir wird das leider nichts mit Samstag....
> 
> @Schnucki: Ich bewundere Menschen (vor allem Frauen) die sich so quälen können. GROSSEN RESPEKT !



@René: Schade, hat denn sonst jemand interesse für Samstag ?

@Sandra: Hoffe, mein Spässchen ist nicht falsch angekommen ! Ich habe natürlich auch grössten Respekt vor solchen Leistungen !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @René: Schade, hat denn sonst jemand interesse für Samstag ?



Na klar. Ich bin dabei    Bringe auch Evi mit   
Wer kommt noch mit ?? Los auf geht´s   

@Rene, hmmm... blöde Sache. Aber die Sicherheit geht natürlich vor.
Aber wenn Du unbedingt mitfahren willst ( was ich glaube ) biete ich Dir an Dich bei der Firma abzuholen und wieder nach Hause zu fahren. Ist ja nicht weit weg. Melde Dich diesbzgl. an meine eMAIL-Adresse.

Viele Grüsse

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar. Ich bin dabei    Bringe auch Evi mit   wer ist denn Evi ?...*g*
> 
> @Rene, hmmm... blöde Sache. Aber die Sicherheit geht natürlich vor.
> Aber wenn Du unbedingt mitfahren willst ( was ich glaube ) biete ich Dir an Dich bei der Firma abzuholen und wieder nach Hause zu fahren. Ist ja nicht weit weg. Melde Dich diesbzgl. an meine eMAIL-Adresse. was für'n Service...entscheide Dich René ! Ohne Dich starten wir um 11:00 Uhr. Ich trage schonmal was ein...
> ...



Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

Nabend,

für alle, die Interesse an der nächsten Samstag-Runde haben:
Hier klicken und eintragen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Februar 2004)

@Ralph,

mach Dir mal keine falsche Hoffnung   Mit Sandra kann Evi natürlich nicht mithalten   
Evi ist mein Mäusekino   Getauft von wurde es am Sonntag von Rene   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

Nabend,

für alle, die Interesse an der nächsten Samstag-Runde haben:
Hier klicken und eintragen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Evi ist mein Mäusekino   ...



Oh shit; Du meinst dieses hässliche Teil an Deinem Cockpit...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> für alle, die Interesse an der nächsten Samstag-Runde haben:
> Hier klicken und eintragen...
> ...



Der Ralph ist schon so nervös, der stellt seine Beiträge einfach doppelt ein     

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ralph ist schon so nervös, der stellt seine Beiträge einfach doppelt ein
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



     ...mein "achsoschönesdslistebenabgeschmiertdulästermaul"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...mein "achsoschönesdslistebenabgeschmiertdulästermaul"...



    "mein56kstürztnichtabwerden hohnhatbrauchtfürdenspottnichtzusorgen"     
Bekommst bei einer Pause mal ein   von mir.
Gehe jetzt besser ins Bett. Wir verpassen mittlerweile irgenwie den Thread   

Guten Nacht. Ich bin raus.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommst bei einer Pause mal ein   von mir. Bring besser zum Grillfest im Sommer ein Fässchen mit...hehe
> Wir verpassen mittlerweile irgenwie den Thread   ist doch alles noch im Rahmen oder ?



Ich gehe aber jetzt auch heia machen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (10. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn Du unbedingt mitfahren willst ( was ich glaube ) biete ich Dir an Dich bei der Firma abzuholen und wieder nach Hause zu fahren. Ist ja nicht weit weg.



Ne, lass mal! Der Aufwand ist doch viel zu groß. Ich habe dann ja erstmal mein Rad nicht dabei. Müßten es bei mir zu Hause holen. Später müßtes du mich wieder zur Firma bringen, weil da mein (anderes) Auto steht. Die Hin- und her fahrerei macht keinen wirklichen Sinn. Trotzdem Danke für den Vorschlag! Ist gut gemeint von dir.

Fahrt ihr mal schön am Samstag. Und schöne Bilder machen! Gruß an Evi 

Evi:


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr mal schön am Samstag. Und schöne Bilder machen! Gruß an Evi



Na gut; 11:00 Uhr steht...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2004)

Schade Rene aber verständlich,

wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus ? Schon ne Idee ? Wir könnten ja mal wieder eine weniger Singletrail lastige Tour machen   

Ich überlege eventl. in Bad-Münstereifel zu fahren. Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Und die Touren dort sind technisch kaum anspruchsvoll. Konditionell schon.


Was meint Ihr 


Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (10. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Rene aber verständlich,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus ? Schon ne Idee ? Wir könnten ja mal wieder eine weniger Singletrail lastige Tour machen
> 
> ...


 Hallo Jörg,

 fühlst Du dich unterfordert? Also das kann ich ändern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Treffen Hoven. 20 min warm fahren und dann ab in den Wald. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ich freu mich immer, dass die 20 min vomAnfang gut für einen Chill Out sind. Früher hiess das mal cool down oder schlicht, Ausfahren

 Hast Du einen Link zu Bad Münstereifel?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. Februar 2004)

HI
Der Link würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> fühlst Du dich unterfordert?



Hmm. Kann nicht ganz folgen   

Jepp. Link ist hier: MTB-Eifel 
Das schöne ist, man kann 4 Touren vom gleichen Parkplatz starten.
Würde z.B. vorschlagen die Tour Nr. 3 zu fahren ( wirklich schön + schwer ),
wer dann noch Lust + Power hat kann dann z.B. noch die Tour Nr.1 dranhänegn ( auch sehr schön ).

Wie gesagt. Nur so eine Idee . Wanderer trifft man dort übrigens eher selten   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (10. Februar 2004)

Meinst du die Tour hier mit diesen Eckdaten?
Über Witscheider Hof zum Eschweiler Tal 34,3km 821hm schwer Bad Münstereifel - Schleidtal


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du die Tour hier mit diesen Eckdaten?
> Über Witscheider Hof zum Eschweiler Tal 34,3km 821hm schwer Bad Münstereifel - Schleidtal



Genau diese. Sie ist vom Profil her wirklich schwierig und hat 1 langen Mörderanstieg drin ( am Anfang ca. 24% wird dann leichter mit 17%, und das auf Schottergeröll mit Waldboden, aber fahrbar  ) . Auch Landschaftlich und vom Fahrspaß her kann ich sie zumindest nur empfehlen. Mir macht sie wirklich Spaß.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (10. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege eventl. in Bad-Münstereifel zu fahren. Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Und die Touren dort sind technisch kaum anspruchsvoll. Konditionell schon.


 <-- ichbinzugutdraufundkonntemirdasauchnichtvorstellenmodus an -->
 Hallo Jörg,

 liesst sich wie: Da kann ich dann mal alles geben. Bin sonst  nach 4 Stunden gerade erst warm gefahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Hätte da sonst noch eine Telefonnumer für dich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <-- den: einwunderbareswortfürscrabblemodus aus -->


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> liesst sich wie: Da kann ich dann mal alles geben. Bin sonst  nach 4 Stunden gerade erst warm gefahren.



Ach so. Nee weiß Gott nicht. Dazu ist es noch zu viel früh. Wir wollen ja nicht jetzt schon alles geben   
Nur ist es halt mal was anderes. Außerdem könnte das den/der einen oder anderen entgegenkommen, nicht so schweres Terrain zu befahren.
Und man lernt mal eine andere Gegend kennen. Ich bin dort letztes Jahr sehr viel gefahren. Mir gefällts dort   

Danke für das Angebot mit von Dir zu starten. Aber dann bin ich ja noch ca. 3 Stunden pro Tag länger unterwegs. Da kann ich mir ja direkt nen Zimmer in der Eifel nehmen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

Hi,

momentan werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass wir mit der Streckenwahl ein paar unserer Freunde & Freudinnen nicht gerade entgegenkommen.
Ich denke wir sollten ein Grundprinzip nicht vergessen:

Streckenwahl und Tempo sollte sich stets am "schwächsten" (wobei ihr eigentlich alle saustark fahrt !!) Mitstreiter orientieren !

Grüsse
Ralph

@Steve: Freut mich, endlich mal 'nen Moderator dabei zu haben...  
@TvS: Herzlich willkommen !


----------



## redrace (10. Februar 2004)

HUHU

@ spitfire

Mach doch mal einen Termin für Sonntag in Bad Münstereifel. Wir haben Zeit und Lust!! Vielleicht bring ich dann mein RR noch mit und fahr dann mit dem Rad nach Hause!!   

@rpo
Am Samstag bin ich mal wieder arbeiten!!   

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo
> Am Samstag bin ich mal wieder arbeiten!!
> 
> Gruß



Schade ! Die Wetteraussichten sind ja garnicht so übel. Ich habe mir Freitag frei genommen und werd 'ne richtig fette Runde drehen. Hat jamand Zeit ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (10. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ! Die Wetteraussichten sind ja garnicht so übel. Ich habe mir Freitag frei genommen und werd 'ne richtig fette Runde drehen. Hat jamand Zeit ?...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




HUHU

Wie Fett soll die Runde denn sein??

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (10. Februar 2004)

Hi,

 wollen wir dann versuchen am Sonntag wieder WBTS zu fahren? Dann bekommen wir auch wieder unsere IPC Punkte. Wer mehr fahren will,kann ja dann halt mit dem ike anrollen.

 Wer ist Steve und tvs? habe ich was überlesen?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Tweety66 (10. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Komm mit uns ins Siebengebirge *wir gewähren Tweety* natürlich immer *Asyl*.


Ach Horst, wie schön, dass Du so an mich denkst. Wenigstens einer, der sich um mich und meine Fitness sorgt. Ich hatte tatsächlich ernsthaft vor, mit Euch zu fahren, aber dann hatte ich mit Racegirl kurzfristig einen Nachmittagstermin geplant. Tja, dumm gelaufen, der ist wegen waagerechter Schneefälle ausgefallen.


			
				Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wir haben dich vermisst. :


    



			
				Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ob ich ein bikendes Tweety finde? ich suche. Übrigens der flatter Tweety funzt auch als Userbild und flattert dann auch. selber getestet.


Hab ich schon ausprobiert. Vollsüß die Kleine

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder auf dem Rad!!!

Tweety


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wie Fett soll die Runde denn sein??
> 
> Gruß



Mindestens 80km...will zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr in Roetgen starten. Würde auch gerne woanders fahren, habe aber leider keinen PKW. Mit dem muß meine Liebste zur Arbeit und das will ich ihr nicht vermasseln...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens einer, der sich um mich und meine Fitness sorgt...



@Edith: ich denke auch an dich ! Will mir ja die Grillfete nicht versauen...  ...ich hab eigentlich schon seit der Venntour ein schlechtes Gewissen...  ...guck mal hier und hier 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tweety66 (10. Februar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja alle krank.
> 
> Da fahren welche im Wintergewitter, Schneegestöber und Graupelschauer durch den Hürtgenwald, andere machen irgendwelche Leistungstests, lassen sich höchst vorteilhaft fotografieren und veröffentlichen das auch noch.
> 
> Ne ne ne, mit euch fahre ich nie mehr. Ich geh jetzt zu den Grauen Panthern und melde mich zum Kurs "Betreutes Bergradfahren" an.


 Ist mir irgendwie aus der Seele geschrieben.


----------



## Tweety66 (10. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Rene aber verständlich,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus ? Schon ne Idee ? Wir könnten ja mal wieder eine weniger Singletrail lastige Tour machen
> 
> ...


 Gute Idee, das könnte mir gefallen. Hat einer beim Wettergott noch was gut? Bitte einlösen.  Aber wie sagt mein Mann immer so weise: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte (oder bunte*grins*) Kleidung.

Tweety


----------



## Tweety66 (10. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Edith: ich denke auch an dich ! Ach Ihr seit ja alle so gut zu mir!!!   Will mir ja die Grillfete nicht versauen...  genau!!  ...ich hab eigentlich schon seit der Venntour ein schlechtes Gewissen...  Ach, das brauchst Du aber nicht. Was kannst Du denn dafür, dass meine Beine nichr mitgespielt haben. Aber ich arbeite dran. In drei Wochen gehts ins Trainingslager!!! ...guck mal hier und hier Ich kann Dich beruhigen. Das habe ich bisher auch nicht anders empfunden. Ihr habt Euch immer viel Mühe mit uns netten "Bremsern" gegeben. Und manchmal muß auch ein bißchen Spaß für Euch drin sein, gelle.
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Tweety


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Tweety



Puh ! Da bin ich aber beruhigt...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> momentan werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass wir mit der Streckenwahl ein paar unserer Freunde & Freudinnen nicht gerade entgegenkommen.



Genau das habe ich gemeint   
Und deswegen habe ich beschlossen, am Sonntag in Bad Münstereifel zu fahren. Wer Lust hat kommt hin. Ich versuche mal einen Termin einzutragen.
Bin Neuling auf diesem Gebiet   
Wäre 11:00 Uhr o.k. für die, die mitfahren wollen ?
Scanne morgen die Karte für einen genauen Anfahrtsplan ein.

@Tweety66, jep der Wettergott ist mit uns   Sonnenschein und max. 7 Grad   

Übrigens. Wer nach der Tour Lust hat, kann ja im Restaurant von HEINO ein Tee trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. Februar 2004)

Also, wenn es um die Gegend um BaMüEif geht kann ich mich auch gerne als Guide anbieten. Hab heute noch eine Runde von ca. 50km und 1200hm hier gedreht, bin auch des öfteren auf die markierten Wege des Tourismusverbandes Bad Münstereifel getroffen, dummerweise scheinen diese Touren,die tatsächlich auch vorhandenen Trails,wunderbar zu umschiffen.   


@rpo35: Wann und wo willst du denn am Freitag fahren? Ich treffe mich mit einem Freund Mittags in Effelsberg und wollte nochmal die Runde von heute abfahren. Wenn du Lust hast, komm doch einfach mit....gibt auch ordentlich HöMeters und ein paar nette Rampen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> @ spitfire
> 
> Mach doch mal einen Termin für Sonntag in Bad Münstereifel. Wir haben Zeit und Lust!! Vielleicht bring ich dann mein RR noch mit und fahr dann mit dem Rad nach Hause!!



HUHU   

Termin ist eingetragen. Bei Wunsch eines früheren Starttermin bitte melden.
Anfahrtsbeschreibung kommt.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35: Wann und wo willst du denn am Freitag fahren? Ich treffe mich mit einem Freund Mittags in Effelsberg und wollte nochmal die Runde von heute abfahren. Wenn du Lust hast, komm doch einfach mit....gibt auch ordentlich HöMeters und ein paar nette Rampen.
> 
> Gruss Uwe



Tja, würde ja gerne...habe aber wie gesagt kein Fahrzeug. Meine Runde würde von Roetgen über Simmerath, Rurberg dann Urttalsperre bis Gemünd und über Mariawald wieder zurück führen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch des öfteren auf die markierten Wege des Tourismusverbandes Bad Münstereifel getroffen, dummerweise scheinen diese Touren,die tatsächlich auch vorhandenen Trails,wunderbar zu umschiffen.



Hi Handlampe,

schätze mal, daß Aufgrund der offiziellen Ausschilderung als MTB-Touren genau deswegen die Trails nicht berücksichtigt worden sind. 
Ich komme gerne auf Dein Angebot bzgl. der Trails um Bad Münstereifel zurück   , würde aber am Sonntag auch gerne mal wieder eine ruhigere Toure fahren   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ! Die Wetteraussichten sind ja garnicht so übel. Ich habe mir Freitag frei genommen und werd 'ne richtig fette Runde drehen. Hat jamand Zeit ?...



Hi Ralph,

wenn mein Geschäftstermin am Freitag platzt ( erfahre ich morgen ) dann bin ich dabei. Wenn nicht, geht das Geschäft halt vor. 

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Heimwerker King (10. Februar 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Horst, wie schön, dass Du so an mich denkst. Wenigstens einer, der sich um mich und meine Fitness sorgt. Ich hatte tatsächlich ernsthaft vor, mit Euch zu fahren, aber dann hatte ich mit Racegirl kurzfristig einen Nachmittagstermin geplant. Tja, dumm gelaufen, der ist wegen waagerechter Schneefälle ausgefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach Edith,
immer doch. Als "Geleman" weiß man doch, was sich gehört. Wir haben aber auch vor dem Wetter zurückgeschreckt. Wenn Du mal wieder mit Racegirl (oder sonst wem) hier im Raum (Köln) unterwegs bist, kannst Du dich gerne melden. Weil Aachen - WBTS passt bei mit auch nicht immer in die Planung, weil für An und Abfahrt mindesten 2- 2,5 Stunden extra draufgehen.

Horst 

PS Möglicherweise ist das ja denn auch ne alternative für den ein oder anderen "Kölner" wie alpi, vanille u. a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. Februar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja alle krank.
> 
> Da fahren welche im Wintergewitter, Schneegestöber und Graupelschauer durch den Hürtgenwald, andere machen irgendwelche Leistungstests, lassen sich höchst vorteilhaft fotografieren und veröffentlichen das auch noch.
> 
> ...




Ich habs mir doch anders überlegt   , habe für kommenden Sonntag eine 
Bergische Runde in die Termine eingetragen. Falls also wer Interesse hat....... 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

Also; für alle, die Freitags nix anderes vorhaben bitte hier eintragen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs mir doch anders überlegt...



Na also, geht doch !


----------



## XCRacer (11. Februar 2004)

24h nicht im Internet und schon habe ich wieder so viel zu lesen... 

Freitag muß ich arbeiten. Für frei keine Chance!
Samstag muß ich arbeiten. Für frei keine Chance!

Sonntag: Habe mich soeben für Bad Münstereifel eingetragen. Es geht ja nicht, das immer ich sage wo es lang geht. Ich muß mich ja auch mal fügen 

Allerdings erstmal unter vorbehalt. Ich gehe davon aus, das mein Auto m Samstag wieder heile gemacht wird!

@Holger: Trag doch einen Termin für Sonntag 11Uhr ab Wbstp ein. Kennst doch bestimmt auch die eine oder andere schöne Tour. Werden sich schon ein paar Leute finden.


----------



## Happy_User (11. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 24h nicht im Internet und schon habe ich wieder so viel zu lesen...
> 
> Freitag muß ich arbeiten. Für frei keine Chance!
> Samstag muß ich arbeiten. Für frei keine Chance!
> ...


 Hallo René,

 ich muss gestehen, ich bin noch am Überlegen was ich mache. Will ja nicht der Spalter sein.
 BaMüEi klingt interessant, allerdings werde ich erst noch das Wetter beobachten. Wetteronline hat nicht gerade Sonne versprochen. Bergisches klingt auch gut. 
 WBTS dito. 
 Dann habe ich gestern Abend festgestellt, dass mein  Innenlager Spiel hat. Mal sehen, ob ich das noch vor dem Wochenende getauscht bekomme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Vielleicht fahre ich auch Samstag Nachmittag und widme mich am Sonntag meinen häuslichen Pflichten. 
 Optionen über Optionen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## vanillefresser (11. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mal wieder mit Racegirl (oder sonst wem) hier im Raum (Köln) unterwegs bist, kannst Du dich gerne melden



Moin Horst,

werde mich hüten Deine eventuellen *" Ausritte "* mit den Ladies zu stören  

Wenn es Dir doch irgendwie zuviel werden sollte  , klingel kurz an, werd Dir dann mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> BaMüEi klingt interessant, allerdings werde ich erst noch das Wetter beobachten. Wetteronline hat nicht gerade Sonne versprochen. Was ist denn mit Dir los   Wirst jetzt auch ein Schönwetterfahrer    Dann habe ich gestern Abend festgestellt, dass mein  Innenlager Spiel hat. Mal sehen, ob ich das noch vor dem Wochenende getauscht bekomme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bringe Sonntag noch ein Kumpel mit, damit ich eventl. nicht alleine fahren muß    
Mache jetzt die Anfahrtsbeschreibung fertig.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (11. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Original geschrieben von *Happy_User*
> _ BaMüEi klingt interessant, allerdings werde ich erst noch das Wetter beobachten. Wetteronline hat nicht gerade Sonne versprochen. Was ist denn mit Dir los   Wirst jetzt auch ein Schönwetterfahrer   Genau, darum bin ich auch gestern und heute mit dem Bike zur Arbeit
> 
> 
> ...


 Mitteilung meines Pressesprechers damit nicht der falsche Eindruck entsteht:


Happy_User fährt gerne mit Euch   
Happy_User fühlt sich nicht unterfordert und hat keine Probleme damit auf langsamere zu warten. Er ist selber nicht schnell, nur zäh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   
Happy_User hat leider einen Haushalt, der auch gemacht werden muss und unter Anderem einen Korb mit Hemden, die gebügelt werden wollen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Er bietet 75 cent pro Hemd. 
 Also, mal abwarten.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Februar 2004)

So,

Anfahrstbeschreibugn ist fertig. Ihr findet Sie hier:Anfahrtsbeschreibung 

Oder im Termin.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (11. Februar 2004)

Hi Jörg

Besteht die Möglichkeit, den Startzeitpunkt ein wenig nach hinten zu legen, dann würden wir mit 5 Leuten direkt mit dem Rad anfahren. Wir haben aber schon ca. 1 Stunde Anfahrt und das dürfte für uns dann doch ein wenig früh werden. 

So 12.30 Uhr fänd ich nicht schlecht.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg
> 
> Besteht die Möglichkeit, den Startzeitpunkt ein wenig nach hinten zu legen, dann würden wir mit 5 Leuten direkt mit dem Rad anfahren. Wir haben aber schon ca. 1 Stunde Anfahrt und das dürfte für uns dann doch ein wenig früh werden. So 12.30 Uhr fänd ich nicht schlecht.



Hi Uwe,

bei mir gehts auf keinen Fall später. Eher früher. Wir haben mit dem Auto auch eine Anfahrt von über 1 Stunde. Und da ich und meine Kumpels sehr wahrscheinlich nach der geplanten Tour noch eine kleine dranhängen, werden wir wohl eine Gesamtfahrzeit von ca. 5 Std. haben. Und ein wenig möchte ich auch noch vom Sonntag Abend haben   Sorry 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (11. Februar 2004)

> Und ein wenig möchte ich auch noch vom Sonntag Abend haben



Dito! Ich muß Sonntag abend zur Nachtschicht  




> Er bietet 75 cent pro Hemd



Ich kaufe drei Stück! 

Wie ist das? Haben eventuell noch andere Nichtum11UhrnachRoetgenfahrer(innen) interesse, um 14Uhr für eine Zwei-Stunden-Runde zur Wbtsp zu kommen?

PS: Bamüei klingt gut 

Merke:
Wbtsp = Wehebachtalsperre
HBG = Hasselbachgraben
Vbt = Vichtbachtal
Omb = Obermaubach
Ktsp = Kalltalsperre 
...usw... usw...


----------



## XCRacer (11. Februar 2004)

Mal ne vorsichtige Anfrage:
Ich werde mit zwei Arbeitskollegen am *Rosenmontag eine Rennradtour* (bei ungünstiger Wetterlage: MTB!) machen. Startpunkt ist noch offen! Möglicherweise irgendwo bei Düren (Nideggen, Schmidt, wasweißich) Wird auf jeden Fall in die Eifel gehen. Ca. 80-100km!

Wer hätte interesse? Spitfire4? Redrace?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne vorsichtige Anfrage:
> Ich werde mit zwei Arbeitskollegen am *Rosenmontag eine Rennradtour* (bei ungünstiger Wetterlage: MTB!) machen. Startpunkt ist noch offen! Möglicherweise irgendwo bei Düren (Nideggen, Schmidt, wasweißich) Wird auf jeden Fall in die Eifel gehen. Ca. 80-100km!
> 
> Wer hätte interesse? Spitfire4? Redrace?



Na sicher, immer. Ich bin dabei. Startpunkt wasweißich würde mir auch sehr entgegenkommen   Wenn es euch dort nicht paßt dann können wir in weißauchnichtwo starten   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## redrace (11. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne vorsichtige Anfrage:
> Ich werde mit zwei Arbeitskollegen am *Rosenmontag eine Rennradtour* (bei ungünstiger Wetterlage: MTB!) machen. Startpunkt ist noch offen! Möglicherweise irgendwo bei Düren (Nideggen, Schmidt, wasweißich) Wird auf jeden Fall in die Eifel gehen. Ca. 80-100km!
> 
> Wer hätte interesse? Spitfire4? Redrace?




HUHU

Rosenmontag?? Da muss ich mal drüber nachdenken!! Ich bin zwar kein Karnevalsjeck aber ich glaube da würde jemand verärgert sein!!    

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (11. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Rosenmontag?? Da muss ich mal drüber nachdenken!! Ich bin zwar kein Karnevalsjeck aber ich glaube da würde jemand verärgert sein!!
> 
> Gruß



Kann ich verstehen. Habe ich 4 von Zuhause (Frau + Tochter, Christel + Otto (unser Wagenbauer)... Du bist im Thema redrace!?),

bin deshalb in folgenden Umzügen "Dienstverpflichtet)

- Kinderzug in Wesseling (Ehrengarde)
- Sonntagszug in Wesseling (Ehrengarde)
- Rosenmontagszug in Köln-Godorf (Löstije Familie)

Daneben fahre ich noch meine Tochter zu diversen Auftritten an Weiberfastnacht, als Funkemariechen. Also Tschüss Bike am übernächsten Wochenende.

Aber wer von euch am Zugweg steht bekommt was Leckeres...

Gruß
Horst und Kölle Alaaf


----------



## Handlampe (11. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe,
> 
> bei mir gehts auf keinen Fall später. Eher früher. Wir haben mit dem Auto auch eine Anfahrt von über 1 Stunde. Und da ich und meine Kumpels sehr wahrscheinlich nach der geplanten Tour noch eine kleine dranhängen, werden wir wohl eine Gesamtfahrzeit von ca. 5 Std. haben. Und ein wenig möchte ich auch noch vom Sonntag Abend haben   Sorry
> 
> ...




Hmm, sehr unflexibel


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, sehr unflexibel



Wie bist Du denn drauf    Dann beweg Dein Hi..... doch früher aus dem Bett


----------



## redrace (11. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, sehr unflexibel



HUHU

Ich denke mal das das mit unflexibel nix zu tun hat sondern mit der Fahrzeit auf dem MTB und dem schwindenden Tageslicht bei der geplanten Fahrzeit!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo Schnucki,

noch mal ein "Respekt, Respekt" zu deinem Leistungstest. Wie sagt man: Ein Bild sagt meht als tausend Worte.

Aber der beste Kommentar kam von Tochter (9), als sie dein Bild beim Blick auf meinen Monitor entdeckte, " Papa, was macht die Frau den *da*..., iiiihhhh.... ."    

Kinder eben!!!

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Handlampe (11. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist Du denn drauf    Dann beweg Dein Hi..... doch früher aus dem Bett



Es geht hier nicht nur um meinen Hintern... und es gibt halt auch Menschen, die wollen was vom Sonntagmorgen haben


----------



## Heimwerker King (11. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier nicht nur um meinen Hintern... und es gibt halt auch Menschen, die wollen was vom Sonntagmorgen haben


*Seid nett zueinander*


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... und es gibt halt auch Menschen, die wollen was vom Sonntagmorgen haben



Nabend,

@Handlampe: Tja, man kann halt nicht alles haben...  
@Meik: Ist 10:30 Uhr für Freitag denn ok ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (11. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> @Handlampe: Tja, man kann halt nicht alles haben...
> @Meik: Ist 10:30 Uhr für Freitag denn ok ?
> ...



HUHU

Ich bin um 10:30 in Breotgen  !!

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Breotgen



Breotgen...
das wird ja immer schlimmer...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier nicht nur um meinen Hintern... und es gibt halt auch Menschen, die wollen was vom Sonntagmorgen haben



Na das kann ich ja auch verstehen   

Aber jetzt nochmal ganz genau erklärt:

Ich ( wir ) fahren mindestens 1 Std. mit dem Auto  zum Treffpunkt. 
In der Zeit könntet Ihr schon ca. 15 - 20 km geradelt sein. Denn Ihr habt ja nicht die Anfahrt mit dem Auto sondern mit dem MTB. Und wir müssen uns nach der Tour kurz umziehen Räder einladen usw. In der Zeit könnt Ihr schon wieder nach Hause radeln. Dann fahren wir wieder über 1 Std. mit dem Auto nach Hause.
Wenn wir jetzt also erst um 12:30 Uhr in BaMünEi starten und wie beschrieben ca. 5 Std. fahren wollen, heißt das, daß wir gegen 17:30 Uhr am Auto sind. Wenn keine Pannen oder sonstiges passiert. Wenn doch, was dann. Es ist dunkel und keiner hat Licht. Desweiteren erst gegen 19:00 Uhr zu Hause. Dann Auto ausladen eventl. Rad sauber machen usw.

*Wie auch schon beschrieben muß Rene dann noch zur Nachtschicht    und seinen Job machen. Darauf nehmen wir zumindest Rücksicht    * Wenn Ihr aber noch den Sonntagvormittag braucht um in Gang zu kommen oder etwas anderes zu machen habt das ja o.k. Dann paßt es halt nicht von der Zeit her. Wir fahren dann halt früher und Ihr später    Ist auch o.k. Aber unflexibel     

Wenn ich hier bei uns in der Nähe von Grevenbroich Rennrad fahre, dann kann ich auch locker später starten und 5 - 6 Std. fahren. Schön von zu Hause aus starten, schöne Tour fahren, nach Hause und ab in die Wanne. Super   

So isses halt wenn man auf dem Flachland wohnt   

Also nichts für ungut   aber es paßt halt nicht anders.

Beim nächsten mal klappt´s vielleicht   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> *Seid nett zueinander*



Na immer   Aber manches muß halt erklärt werden


----------



## Racegirl (12. Februar 2004)

*mitleidmodusan*

Kommt mich jemand besuchen? OP gut überstanden, aber jetzt drei Wochen... Am Besten wäre tagsüber! Bin so alleine  

*mitleidmodusaus*


----------



## Happy_User (12. Februar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> *mitleidmodusan*
> 
> Kommt mich jemand besuchen? OP gut überstanden, aber jetzt drei Wochen... Am Besten wäre tagsüber! Bin so alleine
> 
> *mitleidmodusaus*


 Mahlzeit,

 was für eine OP hattest Du denn?

 Grüße
  und gute Besserung


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> OP gut überstanden,...



Hallo Simone,

na das ist doch schonmal die Hauptsache !
Besuchen, tagsüber...eher schlecht von Aachen aus...Nehme an, Du bist bereits wieder Zuhause...

Halt die Ohren steif
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (12. Februar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> *mitleidmodusan*
> 
> Kommt mich jemand besuchen? OP gut überstanden, aber jetzt drei Wochen... Am Besten wäre tagsüber! Bin so alleine
> 
> *mitleidmodusaus*



Hi Simone,

sag wo und ich bring dir Blumen.... 

Horst

@rpo35


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35



@Horst:


----------



## Racegirl (12. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> was für eine OP hattest Du denn?
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal für die guten Wünsche! Habe am Sprunggelenk ein paar lose Knochenstücke entfernt bekommen und ein großes Stück Knorpel ist weggeschnitten worden. Dann ist der Knochen angebohrt worden, damit sich hoffentlich etwas Ersatzknorpel bildet. Deswegen muß ich jetzt auch wider Erwarten statt 1,5 Wochen ca. 4 Wochen entlasten *nochmalmitleidmodusan* und bin so allein zu Hause  und darf kein Rad fahren (nochnichmalRR) *jetztaberwirklichmitleidmodusaus* Die OP sollte eigentlich nur eine Kleinigkeit sein und auf so etwas war ich jetzt einfach nicht eingestellt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Februar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen muß ich jetzt auch wider Erwarten statt 1,5 Wochen ca. 4 Wochen entlasten *nochmalmitleidmodusan* und bin so allein zu Hause  und darf kein Rad fahren (nochnichmalRR) *jetztaberwirklichmitleidmodusaus* Die OP sollte eigentlich nur eine Kleinigkeit sein und auf so etwas war ich jetzt einfach nicht eingestellt.



Hi Racegirl,

na das hört sich ja nicht so gut an. Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, daß Dich das jetzt unvorbereitet trifft.  
Also Kopf hoch. Das wird wieder    Gute Besserung 

Wenns wieder geht, fahren wir mal ne Runde Rennrad   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Heimwerker King (12. Februar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> *mitleidmodusan*
> 
> Kommt mich jemand besuchen? OP gut überstanden, aber jetzt drei Wochen... Am Besten wäre tagsüber! Bin so alleine
> 
> *mitleidmodusaus*



Hallo Simone,
hast Du mein Reply nicht gelesen...  

Habe hier einen Blumenstrauß liegen wohin damit....   

@rpo35 Dein Silberstück ist angekommen, Danke nochmal

cu
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racegirl (12. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Simone,
> hast Du mein Reply nicht gelesen...
> 
> Habe hier einen Blumenstrauß liegen wohin damit....
> ...



Müssen die Nachwirkungen der Narkose sein! Freu mich, wenn Du kommst!


----------



## Heimwerker King (12. Februar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen die Nachwirkungen der Narkose sein! Freu mich, wenn Du kommst!



Was sind den nun die Nachwirkungen der Narkose: 

- das Du um Besuch bittest
- das Du dich auf mich freust

oder alles Zusammen...    



@tüp68


----------



## on any sunday (12. Februar 2004)

Nabend Racegirl,

auch von mir, als kleinen Trost, den einzig wahren Blumenstrost  
.
.
.
.
.
.







Grüße

Michael


----------



## Racegirl (12. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind den nun die Nachwirkungen der Narkose:
> 
> - das Du um Besuch bittest
> - das Du dich auf mich freust
> ...



Das ich Dein Reply übersehen hatte  Über den Rest würde ich mich auch ohne Narkose freuen!

@on any sunday

Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## XCRacer (12. Februar 2004)

Wer Lust hat auf 2 Stunden Mountainbiken mit Happy_User und XCRacer, trägt sich hier ein.

Und hier mein Strauß für Racegirl:




*GUTE BESSERUNG !*


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2004)

Nabend,

So in etwa wird das morgen ausehen Meik.
2500hm sind das allerdings niemals !?...zwischen Gemünd und Mariawald liege ich scheinbar ziemlich daneben; die Ecke fehlt leider auf der Karte:









für René und Holger hänge ich noch die pht dran.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (12. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> So in etwa wird das morgen ausehen Meik.
> 2500hm sind das allerdings niemals !?   ...zwischen Gemünd und Mariawald liege ich scheinbar ziemlich daneben; die Ecke fehlt leider auf der Karte:
> ...



HUHU

Keine 2500 hm!! Hm,  da überlege ich aber mal ob ich überhaupt komme!!!  

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2004)

Sorry Leute,

aber das kann ich Euch nicht ersparen...habe ein paar geniale Kostüme entdeckt. Falls Ihr noch sucht, hier sind die Ideen:














Hier geht's zum Vergrössern in die Gallerie...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## vanillefresser (13. Februar 2004)

Ciao Racegirl,

auch von mir gute Besserung. 

Hatte die gleichen Probleme nach einem 2-fachen Meniskus-Riss im Januar 2001.
Habe mir aber damals gesagt: " Besser jetzt und komplett auskurieren als im Sommer bei bestem Bike-Wetter. "

Also abwarten und nichts übertreiben 

Wenn Du wieder fit bist steht einer Ausfahrt unter *" Markenkollegen "* ( - Marcello - läßt grüßen ) nix im Wege.



Hi Horst,



			
				Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Simone,
> 
> sag wo und ich bring dir Blumen....
> 
> Horst



Fläschen Prosecco könnste noch mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (13. Februar 2004)

@rpo35   , wollt ihr die sache am samstag flott durchziehen oder kann ich mich auch mit etwas weniger ausdauer mit wagen?was für einen schnitt habt ihr denn angepeilt?

mathias


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Februar 2004)

gambo schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35   , wollt ihr die sache am samstag flott durchziehen oder kann ich mich auch mit etwas weniger ausdauer mit wagen?was für einen schnitt habt ihr denn angepeilt?
> mathias



Hi,

bin zwar nicht rpo35 aber fahre sehr oft mit ihm. Ein bisschen was in den Beinen haben sollest Du schon   . Aber flott durchziehen würde ich nicht sagen. Schätze den Schnitt ( je nach Bodenverhältnisse ) so bei 15- 16km/h ein. Also wirklich locker.

Viele grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ich weiss, Ihr werdet mich lynchen, aber ich muß die "Führung" für morgen leider absagen. Könnte mir jetzt tausend Ausreden einfallen lassen; will ich aber garnicht. Ich bin nach der Tour heute so alle und ehrlich gesagt einfach keinen Bock...wir waren einfach zu schnell heute; nur zu dritt und sind fast ohne Pausen durchgeballert...  

@Michael: Du kennst doch den Nordwanderweg oder ? Könntest du das nicht machen ?

Ansonsten könntet ihr alternativ evtl. mit René und Holger an der WBTS fahren.

Bitte nicht böse sein ! Den Bericht von heute gibt's später.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (13. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich weiss, Ihr werdet mich lynchen, aber ich muß die "Führung" für morgen leider absagen. Könnte mir jetzt tausend Ausreden einfallen lassen; will ich aber garnicht. Ich bin nach der Tour heute so alle und ehrlich gesagt einfach keinen Bock...wir waren einfach zu schnell heute; nur zu dritt und sind fast ohne Pausen durchgeballert...
> 
> ...




Ah ja, aber hallo,  

Na gut, den kompletten Nordwanderweg kenne ich nicht, aber die Tour vom 10.01. krieg ich noch zusammen, im Zweifel hilft mein GPS aus.

Die eingetragenen Mitleidenden sollten mir nur eine Mail schicken, das sie sich mir anvertrauen wollen, habe nämlich keinen Bock auf die lange Anfahrt um dann allein im Wald zu fahren.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich weiss, Ihr werdet mich lynchen, aber ich muß die "Führung" für morgen leider absagen. Könnte mir jetzt tausend Ausreden einfallen lassen; will ich aber garnicht. Ich bin nach der Tour heute so alle und ehrlich gesagt einfach keinen Bock...wir waren einfach zu schnell heute; nur zu dritt und sind fast ohne Pausen durchgeballert...



Erstmal Hut ab vor der Leistung und dann vor Deiner Ehrlichkeit.  
Ich hatte mir persönlich schon gedacht, daß das heute mit redrace eine ganz harte Nummer wird. Und dann morgen früh schon wieder die schwere Singletrailtour. Erhol Dich und ruh Dich aus   

Ich fahre dann morgen hier bei mir ne schöne flache Rennradtour   

WBTSP lohnt sich für micht nicht für 2 Std.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (13. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Hut ab vor der Leistung und dann vor Deiner Ehrlichkeit.
> Ich hatte mir persönlich schon gedacht, daß das heute mit redrace eine ganz harte Nummer wird.
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



HUHU

Ich kann nix dafür ich bin nicht vorgefahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Zum Glück!!  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich kann nix dafür ich bin nicht vorgefahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Zum Glück!!
> ...



Stimmt, das war der Boris der Jeck...  und der liegt jetzt selbst unterm Sauerstoffzelt...  
Konditionsmässig war das eigentlich kein Problem...aber mir tun alle Gräten weh...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

Muß jetzt meinen Sohn abholen; der ist bei 'nem Freund spielen. danach gebe ich mich mal an die Bericherstattung.

Achja: Meik wird wohl in Kürze ein Bild veröffentlichen, auf dem ich ähnlich ko aussehe wie Schnucki und Marco beim Laktattest...  

Bis später dann
Ralph

@Jörg: Danke für Dein Verständnis !


----------



## on any sunday (13. Februar 2004)

Guide sagt ab.

Die Kölner Fraktion fährt lieber ortsnäher und die Öcher sind ja im Zweifel immer nah dabei.

@Jörg   Eine schöne flache Rennradtour ist ein Widerspruch in sich.   

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

na dann lösche ich den Termin mal...


----------



## redrace (13. Februar 2004)

HUHU

Bilder von heute sind online, und zwar wie immer hier  Einfach ein wenig suchen!!   

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Februar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Guide sagt ab.
> 
> @Jörg   Eine schöne flache Rennradtour ist ein Widerspruch in sich.



Kommt drauf an, welchen Schnitt man fährt    
Na gut, mit flach meine ich ca. 600 HM auf 120 KM.

Obwohl ich morgen in Roetgen mitgefahren wäre. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich Ralphs Absage gelesen habe und mich zum RR-fahren verabredet hatte war Dein Beitrag noch nicht drin. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
Dann sparen wir uns alle die Anfahrt und kümmern uns um Valentinstag   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

Zu dritt ging es in diesem Jahr (zumindest für mich) zum ersten mal über eine längere Distanz: Stolze 83km und ca. 1200hm kamen am Ende zusammen.
Am Treffpunkt in Roetgen erschienen 3 Biker: Boris (mein Firebike-Kumpel), Meik (Redrace) und meine Wenigkeit.




Die ursprüngliche Planung mußten wir schon am Treffpunkt verwerfen, nachdem Boris so freundlich war uns zu sagen, dass Richtung Gemünd am Rursee entlang Wochentags nichts geht; Sperrgebiet !
Also sprang Boris kurzer Hand als Guide ein und schlug eine tolle Tour Richtung Nideggen vor.
So ging es zunächst über Jägerhaus in Richtung Hürtgen.

Hier befinden wir uns auf dem Weg zu dem berüchtigten Trail zwischen Bergstein und Zerkall:







Dann fuhren wir rauf nach Nideggen zum Felsen um ein bischen zu turnen..  
Die Trails, die Boris uns hier zeigte waren genial; zum Teil aber schon hart an meiner Grenze.










Nachdem wir uns dort ausgetobt hatten, ging es über Untermaubach zurück nach Zerkall; dann durch das Kalltal Richtung Simonskall und über Lammerdorf nach Roetgen.













Das Profil:





Hier gibts ein paar sehr schöne Bilder von Meik und hier gehts zu dem kompletten Album von mir.

War zwar sehr anstrengend, aber trotzdem schön !
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Valentinstag



Jo, den hatte ich auch fast wieder vergessen...


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2004)

Schöne Bilder! Scheint ja eine nette Freitag-der-Dreizente-Tour gewesen zu sein. (...gut deutsch?!)

Alter Mann! Hast doch ein Fully! Und dann über Rückenweh jammern? 

@Ralph: In deinem Text ist ein Tippehler versteckt


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Alter Mann! Hast doch ein Fully! Und dann über Rückenweh jammern?
> 
> @Ralph: In deinem Text ist ein Tippehler versteckt



Alter Schwede...kann Dir sagen...
Nee, das hab ich fast immer bei so langen Touren wenn's kaum Unterbrechungen gibt...jetzt geht's aber wieder.

Ich suche mal den Tippfehler...

Grüsse und viel Spass morgen
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Tippehler versteckt



ich denke Du meintest Hürgten ?...wenn Du noch mehr findest; behalte sie  und Deinen auch...  

Und nochwas zum Thema Fully: Wir können demnächst mal tauschen. Dann kannst Du die 14,5 kg den Berg raufscheuchen...


----------



## Happy_User (13. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke Du meintest Hürgten ?...wenn Du noch mehr findest; behalte sie  und Deinen auch...
> 
> Und nochwas zum Thema Fully: Wir können demnächst mal tauschen. Dann kannst Du die 14,5 kg den Berg raufscheuchen...


 Hallo Ralph,

 mal kein Mitleid haschen. Ich fahre ständig mit 14.75 die Berge hoch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Habe aber gestern den Grundstein als "Materialspieler" gelegt und meine "Rennsemmel" bestellt. <=11 kg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber ich sehe schon, dieser Task ist etwas für die Bike:
 Fully: schwer und Rückenschmerzen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Dann erhole dich mal schön. Ich gebe mir morgen die Kante.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Alter Schwede...Ich suche mal den Tippfehler...



*Treffunkt*    

Holger: Kann sein, das ich 5 Minuten später an der Tsp bin. Wenn es dir zu langweilig wird, kannst du mir entgegen kommen. Ich fahre die Schönthalstrasse von Langerwehr bis Schevenhütte und dann weiter Nideggener-Strasse bis zum "Bequemen Fussweg"


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> mal kein Mitleid haschen.
> Holger



haha...dass ich nicht lache...  
Es gibt in der Truppe vielleicht noch 3 Cracks, denen ich das Ding bei dem Tempo und den Bodenverhältnissen von heute zutrauen würde. Das wären René, Michael...wahrscheinlich auch Marco...und das war's dann.

Die Turnrunde morgen habe ich abgesagt, weil ich keinen Bock habe...ausserdem habe ich nur einen Satz Winterklamotten, der jetzt an der Leine hängt und ich müsste mein Bike noch auf Trab bringen.

Man muß auch mal nein sagen können...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Treffunkt*



nä wa...


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

Aber Hürgten war auch falsch...haste nicht gesehen


----------



## Happy_User (13. Februar 2004)

Mag ich gerne glaube. Die Regenerationsphasen sind immer das wichtigste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Bei mir wird sich der Sonntag beim Aufstehen entscheiden. Wenn bock, fahre ich, wenn nicht, drehe ich mich noch einmal um. Hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wird sich der Sonntag beim Aufstehen entscheiden...



Möglich, dass ich mich da noch spontan einklinke...wie weit ist Bad Münstereifel aus der Aachener Ecke ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Möglich, dass ich mich da noch spontan einklinke...wie weit ist Bad Münstereifel aus der Aachener Ecke ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



AC - BaMüEi über A4,A61,A1 = 97km

Sehen uns am Startunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (14. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Möglich, dass ich mich da noch spontan einklinke...wie weit ist Bad Münstereifel aus der Aachener Ecke ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Von Roetgen ist das dichter als von Hoven. Ich habe laut map24 über 60 km.
 Hier Deine Route.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

na, hattet ihr feine Touren heute ?...Und immer schön die Bilder zeigen...  

Also mit mir wird das nix morgen; wird mir zeitlich zu eng. Ich treffe mich morgen um 10:30 Uhr mit einem Kumpel in Konzen, fahre hier in Roetgen so gegen 10 ab. Schätze, wir werden das Belchenbachtal unsicher machen.

Grüsse und viel Spass für alle BAMÜEI-Biker/innen
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2004)

Heute nur zu zweit unterwegs. Happy_User (Holger) und XCRacer (René) sind an der Wehebachtalsperre gestartet. Erstmal ein paar "geheime" Pfade mit drei lustigen Holzbrücken das Schönthal entlang.

Über Hamich und Scherpenseel hinüber zum Eschweiler Stadtwald:





An Stolberg-Donnerberg vorbei und hinab in die Stolberger Altstadt. Hier wartete der erste knackige Anstieg auf uns. Als Belohnung eine tolle Aussicht auf die Stadt:





Weiter am Schießstand vorbei hinüber zum Mausbacher Wäldchen und hinab zum Schotterwerk. Hier freuten wir uns auf die zweite Rampe.

Dann noch vorbei am NSG Schlangenberg und die Kindergartenabfahrt hinunter nach Vicht. Rampe Nr.3 folgt:





Durch den Gressenicher Wald zurück zur Talsperre und nach Hause.

Profil:





Hier gibt es noch zwei Bilder mehr.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2004)

@René & Holger: 'ne Spazierfahrt war das aber auch nicht...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ralph,

  ne so richtig Spazierfahrt war das nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber völlig klasse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Danke René. Schöne Trails.

 Also knackige Anstiege?? Finde der CicloMaster beschönigt da etwas. Ich hatte beim Fahren gedacht, dass ich die Steigung Stollberg so wieder erkennen würde, aber da sind mehrere Stollbergs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














  Hier noch die kleine 3D Ansicht:






  Mal sehen, welche Tour ich morgen fahre. Wünsche Euch viel Spass in BaMüEi.

  Grüße

   Holger

 PS: Link zur Tourbeschreibung


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, welche Tour ich morgen fahre. Wünsche Euch viel Spass in BaMüEi.



@Holger: Kannst auch gerne nach Roetgen kommen. Ich fahre hier um 10:00 uhr los. Das Belchenbachtal ruft...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (14. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Holger: Kannst auch gerne nach Roetgen kommen. Ich fahre hier um 10:00 uhr los. Das Belchenbachtal ruft...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Hallo Ralph, werde ich drüber schlafen. Mal sehen, was meine Beine so während der Nacht erzählen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Wie weit ist Roetgen von der WBTS entfernt?


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph, werde ich drüber schlafen. Mal sehen, was meine Beine so während der Nacht erzählen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von WBTS bis Roetgen hast du knappe 20km zu strampeln...alles bergauf. kommst besser mit PKW. Die Tour selbst kann nicht sehr anstrengend werden; mein Kumpel hatte 'ne längere Auszeit.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Belchenbachtal ruft...



Kamera nicht vergessen! Viel Spaß!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kamera nicht vergessen! Viel Spaß!



@Rene: Ich spreche von morgen...  ...für das WE drauf habe ich keine Tour geplant...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2004)

ich sollte ins Bett gehen...lese schon Karneval anstatt Kamera...


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sollte ins Bett gehen...lese schon Karneval anstatt Kamera...



Kann ja mal passieren  Prost!


----------



## Happy_User (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ralph,

 ich werde morgen etwas flachen fahren. Zu mindest am Anfang. So Ruruferradweg Richtung Heimbach. Vielleicht starte ich dann bis Heimbach durch oder biege beim Mausaul ab.
 Mal schaun.

 Auf jeden Fall etwas ruhiger und es gibt zu erst eine riesen Tasse Espresso. Oder auch zwei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Für das Wo-Ende der tollen Tage, bin ich für ein oder zwei Touren zu haben.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## redrace (15. Februar 2004)

HUHU

Tweety hat die "Vogelgrippe" und kann heute nicht mitfahren!!  

GRuß


----------



## Dirk S. (15. Februar 2004)

Gute Besserung Tweety,
und noch einen schönen Sonntag.
Bis zur nachsten Tour.


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Tweety hat die "Vogelgrippe" und kann heute nicht mitfahren!!
> 
> GRuß



Oje, das tut mir leid. Bestell ihr 'nen lieben Gruß und gute Besserung.
Ich mach mich jetzt mal "bikeklar".

Grüsse und schönen Sonntag
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

gehe jetzt baden / essen und mache mich dann an den Bericht.
Bis in ca. 2 Std.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2004)

Juhu,

ich schreibe gleich auch ein paar Zeilen zur Turnstunde im Belgenbachtal...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2004)

Punkt 10 Uhr fuhr ich in Roetgen los in Richtung Konzen, dem heutigen Treffpunkt. An der Tankstelle noch schnell Luft getankt, dann ging es über den Radweg der Bundesstrasse über Fringshaus weiter.





Stefan kam mir in Konzen schon entgegen und los ging's hinter Imgenbroich hinunter ins Belgenbachtal; heute waren wir nur zu zweit.







Dort sind wir dann kreuz und quer die Berge rauf und runter und die tollsten Trails haben wir natürlich alle mitgenommen.













Irgendwann sind wir dann unterhalb von Widdau an der Rur angekommen. An der Rur entlang ging es dann zurück in Richtung Monschau; schnell noch ein paar schöne Trails zur Brücke runter.










Kurz vor Monschau kam der Schlußanstieg hoch nach Imgenbroich. Von Konzen aus bin ich nach einem Plattfuß dann wieder über die Bundesstrasse nach Hause.
Hier noch das Profil:





Fazit: Freue mich schon auf das Frühjahr und werde dann wieder häufiger dort fahren !!
Hier gibt's noch mehr Bilder zu dieser Tour.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Racegirl (15. Februar 2004)

@Tweety

Ganz viel gute Besserung! Ich hoffe ich habe Dich nicht angesteckt  Hoffentlich wirst Du bald wieder gesund!


----------



## Dirk S. (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen.
Das ich noch vor den Bildern der heutigen Tour ins Forum schaue, habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt!  
Damit ich nicht alles vorweg nehme nur ein dankeschön an Spitfire für die 
gute Führung.
Mal was anderes als Wehebach....(so brauche ich nicht immer xc - Racer hinterher fahren!  )
Noch einen schönen Sonntag und bis zum nachsten Sunnday.  

Nachste Woche mehr Infos zu der Mosel Tour.


----------



## Happy_User (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich bin heute noch einmal die Mausauel Tour von René gefahren. Ich habe dieses Mal die ganze geplante Runde befahren. Für alle, die die Tour nachfahren wollen, ich bin relativ locker gefahren und habe für Talsperre - Talsperre ca. 3,5 Stunden gebraucht.
 Darin sind die Tragepassagen, siehe Problem Thönbachweg, und mein Umherirren auf dem Mausaul enthalten. Letzteres ist aber kein Problem. Nach Erreichen des Engelblicks kann hier erst einmal sehr frei gefahren werden. Um dann die Route wieder zu finden, nur einen Weg bis zum Stausee hinab und dann Richtung Staumauer fahren.
 Meine Aufzeichnungen sind etwas lückenhaft, da bei diesem Wetter der GPS Empfang stark gestört war. Gerade auf dem Mausaul.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Spass gemacht hat es trotzdem, da das Lernziel, navigieren nach einer Route, funktioniert hat. Mit allen Stärken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Schwächen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 von GPS. 

 Hier noch der Link zu der Tourbeschreibung vom 18.01.04. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## redrace (15. Februar 2004)

HUHU

Ich habe schon mal die Bilder aus Bamüei in Netz gestellt!! Klick  und schön suchen!!

Waren übrigens zwei schöne Runden!! Danke Spitfire  
Muss man nochmal wiederholen!!

Gruß


----------



## Happy_User (15. Februar 2004)

Hi,

 schon jetzt eine Frage für nächstes Wo-Ende. Wer wird den fahren, obwohl Karneval ist?

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## redrace (15. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> schon jetzt eine Frage für nächstes Wo-Ende. Wer wird den fahren, obwohl Karneval ist?
> 
> ...




HUHU

Ich kann nur Samstag!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2004)

@Meik: Schöne Bilder !!
@all: Samstag könnte ich auch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Februar 2004)

So,

nach einigen Problemen mit meiner super 56K Verbindung    hier der Bericht.

Start war am Schleidtalparkplatz. Am Start waren v.l.
Mein Kumpel Achim, Rene, Jörg ( ich ), Meik und Dirk.
Direkt vom Parkplatz ging es durch das Schleidtal zum Rodert hoch und anschließend am Erftrückhaltebecken den langen und schweren Anstieg nach Bergrath hoch 

















Nach kurzer Pause ging es weiter durchs Hornbachtal zur römischen Tempelanlage, von wo einer der wenigen Trails führte. Meik nahm natürlich den schwierigeren Weg über die Treppen. Sah echt geil aus und hörte sich super an   











Dann ging es über den tierisch kräftezehrenden Jakob-Kneip-Berg ( 24 % Steigung ) weiter mit einer anschließenden rasenden Abfahrt nach Gilsdorf.
Vorbei an dem Steinbruch und über noch einen Berg ging es zurück zum Startpunkt











Dann haben wir noch eine kurze Tour in Angriff genommen.
Vor dieser hat Rene sein Rad auf dem schön asphaltiertem Parkplatz gesäubert  So können wir ja keien Lobby kriegen   
Auf jeden Fall ging es über den Bollscheider Kopf weiter hoch zum Decke-Tönnes. Ich habe mich dann kurz verfahren und wir sind dann ein Teil der Tour 3 wieder entgegengesetzt zurück zum Parkplatz. War aber die bessere Variante.














Hier das Streckenprofil:






Bekomme das nicht besser hin ( Hilfe wie geht das besser ). Hier die Daten:
52,5 Km, 1214 Hm, Schnitt 16,2 Km/h

Die Stimmung unterwegs war genial. Trotz fehlender Single-Trails war es meiner Meinung nach eine sehr anspruchsvolle Strecke, was ja auch die Daten aussagen. So das war´s.

Alle Fotos in hoher Auflösung gibt es morgen

Viele Grüße 

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo BaMüEiler,

 sieht ja so aus, als wenn auch Ihr im Schlamm spielen durftet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Ich habe mich gefragt, ob ich diese Woche den Regen verpasst habe.

 Grüße


----------



## Eifelrad (15. Februar 2004)

Tolle Bilder aus dem Belgenbachtal (in der Eifel gesprochen: "Belchenbachtal"). Wenn ich die letzten Tage nicht so platt gewesen wäre, wäre ich auch dort gewesen. Konnte deshalb nur etwas Up&Down um die Kalltalsperre fahren - hab aber einen neuen geilen Singletrail-Downhill entdeckt.

An der Talsperre war leider ein ausgewachsener Biber direkt in den ca. 4 Meter tiefen Überlauf-Trichter gefallen, aus dem er nicht mehr herauskam. Der Arme irrte völlig planlos im ca. 10 cm tiefen Wasser umher - rund um ihn herum nur Wasserfälle. Zum Glück hatte ich mein Handy dabei und konnte so die Polizei benachrichtigen, die sich um die Rettung des Bibers bzw. der Benachrichtigung der Talsperrenaufsicht kümmern wollte ... Mittlerweile waren schon ca. 20 Wanderer an der Staumauer. 

Warum verpasst man dem Überlauftrichter nicht einen Schutzzaun, der verhindern würde, dass Tiere, Äste, Boote oder Mountainbiker hineinfallen können? 

Jetzt weiss ich übrigens auch, warum das Baden der Kalltalsperre verboten ist !


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Bilder aus dem Belgenbachtal...



@Eifelrad: Danke für die Blumen...  hat irrsinnig Spaß gemacht heute ! Hoffe, Du bist beim nächsten Mal dabei !!

Hut ab vor der Biber-Rettung...finde ich gut !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Racegirl (15. Februar 2004)

fürs Biber retten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme das nicht besser hin ( Hilfe wie geht das besser ).


Musst du in höherer Auflösung hochladen. 800pix sollten es schon sein!

Hier mein Profil (Waren es nicht Tour 3 +1 ?! )





Ansonsten tolle Bilder und Danke für die Führung durch die mir unbekannte (Bad)Münstereifel. Sollten wir auf jeden Fall nochmal hinfahren. Schließlich haben wir ja erst zwei von zehn ausgeschilderten Touren kennengelernt. Am besten im Frühling. Dann wirkt die schöne Landschaft ganz anders.


Hier meine Bilder (Auf Anfrage auch in 1200x1600 per Email.

Auch an Meik: Schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.

Ralph: Die Region um das Belgenbachtal halte ich für eines der urigsten und schönsten der Nordeifel. Da mußt du uns unbedingt mal hin einladen!
,
Holger: Fleißig fleißig!


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph: Die Region um das Belgenbachtal halte ich für eines der urigsten und schönsten der Nordeifel. Da mußt du uns unbedingt mal hin einladen!



Klar René; ist gebongt ! Wie ich schon sagte; ich war viel zu lange nicht mehr dort. Ihr hattet aber auch 'ne schöne Tour ! Werde den Bericht später noch bei mir verlinken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Aufzeichnungen sind etwas lückenhaft, da bei diesem Wetter der GPS Empfang stark gestört war. Gerade auf dem Mausaul



Da haben wir das Maleur,

das kann mir mit Evi   nicht passieren. Die hat immer Empfang   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Februar 2004)

Musst du in höherer Auflösung hochladen. 800pix sollten es schon sein! Bin zu blöd. Habe schon alles probiert. Erkläre mir das beim nächsten mal bitte persönlich.
Hier mein Profil (Waren es nicht Tour 3 +1 ?! ) Jep. Habe mich vertan.   
Auch an Meik: Schöne Bilder hast du gemacht. Finde ich auch    

Ralph: Die Region um das Belgenbachtal halte ich für eines der urigsten und schönsten der Nordeifel. Da mußt du uns unbedingt mal hin einladen!
Auf jeden Fall. Wann geht´s los Ralph. Hört sich doch toll an.

Mist, daß es so was hier bei uns nicht gibt. Aber man kann nicht alles haben.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> schon jetzt eine Frage für nächstes Wo-Ende. Wer wird den fahren, obwohl Karneval ist?



Ich, falls es keine 15 Grad und Sonne gibt. Denn dann fahre ich zur Nordsee. Rennradfahren.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (15. Februar 2004)

Meine Meinung/Vorschläge:

*Samstag: Belgenbachtal (Guide: Ralph?, René oder Andreas[Eifelrad]? )
Sonntag: Traditionell Wehebachtalsperre 11Uhr
Rosenmontag: Rennradtour (Guide: Dirk S.?)*

Sorry für die unartige Parkplatzverschmutzung! Ich bin ein Schwein! Ich schäme mich 





Hut ab an Eifelrad: Danke für die Rettung einer meiner Artgenossen


----------



## Happy_User (15. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben wir das Maleur,
> 
> das kann mir mit Evi   nicht passieren. Die hat immer Empfang
> 
> ...


 Mag sein, dafür musst Du, oder eine dritte Person, die Strecke abgefahren sein, und fleissig und vor allem eindeutig vor sich hin gesprochen haben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Ich habe, und es war ja die erste Tour, die ich ohne Guide nur mit GPS gemacht habe, eine gute Taktik entwickelt, um die Probleme zu umgehen. Ich werde so etwas auf jeden Fall wieder machen, weil es übt tierisch. 
 Das Mausaul ist schon ein harter Brocken, da hier doch viele Trails von einer Kreuzung abgehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber der Beste verpasser war gleich im ersten Downhill.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @all:
 Samstag und Sonntag klingt gut. Bitte Samstag nicht zu früh. Gegen Mittag?

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Mittag?



Warum forderst Du alle auf gegen mich zu fahren     

Ich habe Dir doch nichts getan   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag: Belgenbachtal (Guide: Ralph?, René oder Andreas[Eifelrad]? )



Da bin ich dabei ! Andreas als Guide wäre sicher genial...ich kann das aber auch übernehmen. Da gibt's eh nur eins: einfach drauf los fahren...  

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit müsten noch geklärt werden, aber Roetgen 12:00 Uhr wäre ok. Je nach Resonanz trage ich 'nen Termin ein. Wenn Andreas mitfährt, könnten wir über Simmerath fahren und ihn dort treffen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Samstag: Belgenbachtal (Guide: Ralph?, René oder Andreas[Eifelrad]? )*


*

Klar René, da bin ich dabei. Da fährt man am besten wild drauf los. Treffpunkt und Zeit müsten noch geklärt werden; wäre 12:00 Roetgen ok ? Falls Andreas mitkommt könnten wir auch über Simmerath fahren und ihn dort treffen.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Habe eben schonmal geantwortet aber der Beitrag erscheint nicht. Also wenn gleich 2 Antworten auftauchen...that's Life...  . Die neue Forensoftware humpelt noch ein wenig...

Ich hab's geahnt... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (16. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum forderst Du alle auf gegen mich zu fahren
> 
> Ich habe Dir doch nichts getan
> 
> ...


 Ägypten???
 Ist das ein Insider? So etwas wie adlige Brötchen? "von Gestern"

 Oder passt Dir 11:00 besser? 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Happy_User (16. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar René, da bin ich dabei. Da fährt man am besten wild drauf los. Treffpunkt und Zeit müsten noch geklärt werden; wäre 12:00 Roetgen ok ? Falls Andreas mitkommt könnten wir auch über Simmerath fahren und ihn dort treffen.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph
> ...


 Damit habe ich auch gestern Abend gekämpft. Manchmal hängt das Portal. Das liegt nicht an den 56k Modem oder so. ich bekomme dann auch keine Antwort. Kann alle anderen Seiten im Web aber super erreichen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ägypten???
> Ist das ein Insider?



So ähnlich. Mittag ist mein Nachname   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar René, da bin ich dabei. Da fährt man am besten wild drauf los. Treffpunkt und Zeit müsten noch geklärt werden; wäre 12:00 Roetgen ok ?



Bin auch zu 99% dabei. Aber warum startet ihr immer später   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Schnucki (16. Februar 2004)

Puh...da war bei Euch  mal wieder viel los am Wochenende... 
Jetzt wollt Ihr es aber wissen: die Schlagzahl wird deutlich erhöht! Wenn ich mir so die KM, HM und Traildichte anschaue und dann dazu die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit danebenlege, kann ich nur sagen: Respekt  

Tja, da werden wir Mädels wohl bald ne eigene Gruppe aufmachen müssen, weil die Leistungsstärke einfach zu stark differiert. Das meine ich in keinster Weise als Vorwurf oder dergleichen. Ist einfach Fakt, kann man auch nicht wegdiskutieren oder gar wegradeln. Würde ich auf Dauer bei Euch Anschluß halten wollen, würde bald überhaupt nichts mehr gehn. Und ich habe doch noch die ganze schöne Saison vor mir. 

Daher habe ich mir vorgenommen, erst mal die kommenden Wochen ein wenig für mich alleine zu trainieren. Einfach mal ein bischen mehr Grundlagenausdauer aufbauen. Da muß ich leider so langsam fahren, dass die meisten von Euch ne Krise bekommen würden. (ca. 16er Schnitt über ne Distanz >50 Km und so 250 HM) Hier und da würde ich trotzdem noch mal gerne bei Euch mitfahren. Allerdings nicht so lange Touren. Wäre für mich dann ein Kraftausdauereinheit oder Intervalltraining. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal bald wieder so ne Tour. 

Marco und ich waren am Sonntag übrigens mit "on any sunday" in den Wupperbergen unterwegs. Traumhaft schöne Singletrails!!!! 

@on any sunday: Vielen lieben Dank für guiding! Hoffe, Ihr hattet noch eine schöne Resttour!

Doch für mich auch ein wenig zu schwierig bei dieser Witterung. Nasse Wurzel in der Ebene okay, nasse Wurzeln im Downhill schwierig aber nasse Wurzeln im Uphill nur vereinzelt machbar  

Habe dann zu guter Letzt auch noch sehr mit meinem Material zu kämpfen gehabt. Die Strecke war so ruckelig, das sich nacheinander erst mein Trittfrequenzmesser und dann mein Tachometer verabschiedet haben. Leider konnte ich sie nicht wiederfinden: Ganz schön teurer Ausflug  

Kommendes Wochenende werde ich mit meinem Schatz i.ü. im Sauerland verweilen. Da kommen wir nicht mit.

Liebe Grüße

Euer armes Schnucki


----------



## Happy_User (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Jörg,

 12:00 ist noch eine Frage!! ich beuge mich auch anderen Zeiten, bzw. verzichte, wenn es bei mir nicht klappt. Mehrheitsentscheid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Entstammt den Ansätzen der Demokratie. Sollte nicht mit der Schrödokratie verwechselt werden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich muß halt am Samstag erst einkauen, dann Autoaufrüsten, nach Roetgen fahren und vorher mich noch selber "aufrüsten". 
 Da ist die verbleibende Zeit zwischen Aufstehen / klardenken und Treffen Biken sehr knapp.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> 12:00 ist noch eine Frage!! ich beuge mich auch anderen Zeiten, bzw. verzichte, wenn es bei mir nicht klappt. Mehrheitsentscheid.



Na immer schön locker bleiben und nicht verkrampfen   
Ich finde halt 11:00 Uhr gut, komme aber um mit euch zu fahren auch um 12:00 Uhr     Wer nicht kann, der kann halt nicht.  

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Frank S. (16. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung/Vorschläge:
> 
> *Samstag: Belgenbachtal (Guide: Ralph?, René oder Andreas[Eifelrad]? )
> Sonntag: Traditionell Wehebachtalsperre 11Uhr
> Rosenmontag: Rennradtour (Guide: Dirk S.?)*



@ René,
wenn es bei den Wettervorhersage für Sonntag bleibt (mal kein Regen), komme ich mit.
Was habt ihr denn für Montag geplant? (Länge? Startort? Startzeitpunkt? Route?)


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2004)

Mahlzeit,

muß ich jetzt wegen einer Stunde 'ne Umfrage starten ?  
11 Uhr sollte doch jeder schaffen oder ?

"Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal bald wieder so ne Tour.



@Schnucki: Den Samstag im Belgenbachtal solltet ihr euch nicht entgehen lassen...klar, dass dort beinahe alles schwer zu fahren ist, aber wir sind anpassungsfähig !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ups, ihr seid ja garnicht da...aber das wird nicht die letzte Tour dort sein...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Februar 2004)

Hi Ralph,

trage doch einfach einen Termin ein und gut ist   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2004)

Frage an den Kenner @Eifelrad (Andreas):

Hast Du 'ne Ahnung, warum diese Tafel ausgerechnet dort steht ?





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (16. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Daher habe ich mir vorgenommen, erst mal die kommenden Wochen ein wenig für mich alleine zu trainieren. Einfach mal ein bischen mehr Grundlagenausdauer aufbauen. Da muß ich leider so langsam fahren, dass die meisten von Euch ne Krise bekommen würden. (ca. 16er Schnitt über ne Distanz >50 Km und so 250 HM) Hier und da würde ich trotzdem noch mal gerne bei Euch mitfahren. Allerdings nicht so lange Touren. Wäre für mich dann ein Kraftausdauereinheit oder Intervalltraining. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal bald wieder so ne Tour.


 Hallo Sandra,

 GA1 Training wird eigentlich nicht im Gelände, sondern auf der Strasse gemacht. Es zählen nicht die gefahrenen Kilometer, sondern die möglichst konstante HF über die Zeit. bei einer Trainingsdauer von 90 Minuten zwischen 70 und 73% HFmax.
 Je länger das Training, desto niedriger muss die Anfangsfrequenz sein. Minimal 65% und sollte über die Trainingsdauer linear steigen.
 Somit kann Dir auch Gegenwind völlig egal sein. Einfach runterschalten und HF und C im Auge behalten.
 Infos zu GA1 etc. von www.tour-magazin.de.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2004)

Für kommenden Samstag klickst Du hier 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen   

Da ich zwecks Brauchtumspflege an dem obigen Tag schon gegen 12 Uhr meinen Frondienst in Düren beenden darf, wollte ich kurz anfragen, ob die Eingeborenen auch Zeit hätten und einer Veranstaltung andere Art, z.B. einer kleinen Nideggenrunde Tourkarte beiwohnen wollen. Womit ich allerdings nicht ausdrücken möchte, das ich grundsätzlich was gegen Weibsvolk habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (16. Februar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Da ich zwecks Brauchtumspflege an dem obigen Tag schon gegen 12 Uhr meinen Frondienst in Düren beenden darf, wollte ich kurz anfragen, ob die Eingeborenen auch Zeit hätten und einer Veranstaltung andere Art, z.B. einer kleinen Nideggenrunde Tourkarte beiwohnen wollen. Womit ich allerdings nicht ausdrücken möchte, das ich grundsätzlich was gegen Weibsvolk habe.


 Du redest jetzt aber von Donnerstag?


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Du redest jetzt aber von Donnerstag?



@Holger: Jo, steht ja so im subject...  

Ich kann Donnerstag leider nicht; muß volle Schicht fahren !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (16. Februar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Da ich zwecks Brauchtumspflege an dem obigen Tag schon gegen 12 Uhr meinen Frondienst in Düren beenden darf, wollte ich kurz anfragen, ob die Eingeborenen auch Zeit hätten und einer Veranstaltung andere Art, z.B. einer kleinen Nideggenrunde Tourkarte beiwohnen wollen. Womit ich allerdings nicht ausdrücken möchte, das ich grundsätzlich was gegen Weibsvolk habe.




HUHU

Wann und wo solls den los gehen??

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Februar 2004)

Hi,

hier noch die Fotos vom Sonntag: Fotos 

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Schnucki (16. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sandra,
> 
> GA1 Training wird eigentlich nicht im Gelände, sondern auf der Strasse gemacht. Es zählen nicht die gefahrenen Kilometer, sondern die möglichst konstante HF über die Zeit. bei einer Trainingsdauer von 90 Minuten zwischen 70 und 73% HFmax.
> Je länger das Training, desto niedriger muss die Anfangsfrequenz sein. Minimal 65% und sollte über die Trainingsdauer linear steigen.
> ...



Ja Holger...Du hast ja recht. Aber was bringt es, wenn ich hier schreibe, dass ich 250 min bei einer Herzfrequenz von 125-140  und einer Trittfrequenz von durchschnittlich 91 auf Straße bzw. auf flachen Waldwegen durch den Königsforst geradelt bin. Da macht sich ja keiner ein Bild davon, wie langsam das ist. Habe das nur geschrieben, damit Ihr mal einen Vergleich zu Eurer Leistung im GA1-Bereich habt. 
(125-140 Schläge/Min ist mein GA1-Bereich=extensives Ausdauertraining, hier sollte man i.ü. mindestens 180 min trainieren. Das was Du meinst,  ist intensives Ausdauertraining im GA2-Bereich da reicht auch weniger Zeiteinsatz)


Ich meine Rene und Meik vielleicht auch Ralph werden die normalen Touren primär im GA1-Bereich fahren. Mein GA2-Bereich hört bei 155 Schlägen in Minute auf. Da ich brav meine Herzfrequenzkurve aufzeichne, wenn ich mit Euch fahre, weiß ich, dass ich ca. 50% der Zeit über dem GA2-Bereich also im EB- oder SB-Bereich fahre. Im Regelfall sollte man allerdings ca. 80% seines gesamten Trainingsumfangs im GA-Bereich absolvieren. Da ich sonst nicht vielmehr fahre als die Touren am WE, ist dass also komplett falsches Training Im Klartext heißt das, dass ich mich total überfordere. Darum ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, warum ich die vergangenen Male so Schwierigkeiten hatte überhaupt mitzuhalten und auf einmal noch ziemlich Knieproblem dazu kamen. 
 :kotz:  Überlastung :kotz: 
Ich vermute, dass das auch der Hintergrund für Simones Leistungstief war/ist.

Ich habe allerdings nach wie vor Spaß dabei mit Euch zu fahren. Werde dies zukünftig auch nicht unterlassen. Nur muß ich es etwas dosierter tun  
Also Touren über 83 Km mit ca. 1000 HM und einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 18 Km/h sind für mich einfach (noch) nicht drin  

Hihihi....so schnell werdet Ihr mich nicht los   

Also, hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hihihi....so schnell werdet Ihr mich nicht los



Na hoffentlich. 
Man merkt wirklich, daß Du vor kurzer Zeit eine Leistungsdiagnostik gemacht hast und dich mit den Fakten auseinandersetzt.  
Ich mache das nicht. Ich fahre einfach   
Bin eh zu alt um mich mit so nem Kram auseinaderzusetzen   

Bis bald

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (16. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Na hoffentlich.
> 
> Bin eh zu alt um mich mit so nem Kram auseinaderzusetzen
> 
> ...




HUHU

Man ist nie zu alt um vernünftig zu werden!!!!!    

Gruß


----------



## Happy_User (16. Februar 2004)

Also, ich fahre die Wo-End Touren auch nicht im GA1 bereich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Das mache ich unter der Woche. Die Wo-End Touren könnten in den Bereich: Kraftausdauer, Intervalltraining, Fahrtspiel, etc. fallen.

 oder ganz einfach.







*SPASS*






​


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Man ist nie zu alt um vernünftig zu werden!!!!!



Stimmt    Ich sehe das Radfahren als reinen Ausgleich zu meinem stressigen Job ( 50 - 60 Std. Woche ) und habe keine Lust und Zeit mich mit irgendeiner Trainingslehre oder Ernährungswissenschaft auseinanderzusetzen und deswegen auf den Spaß am WE zu verzichten. .  Dann bleibe ich lieber unvernünftig    

Geiles Thema was Sandra eröffnet hat.   


Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> *SPASS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Genau ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnucki (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo und HUHU....

hat jemand von Euch einen Fahradkoffer oder kennt jemand von Euch jemanden, der er mir für die Zeit vom 19.03 bis zum 31.03 leihen könnte. Oder kennt jemand von Euch ein Geschäft, wo man so'n Ding mieten kann!?

Würde so gerne mein Fahrrad mit in Urlaub nehmen und will nicht noch extra 200  für sowas ausgeben.

Liebe Grüße 

Schucki....

P.S.:
@Holger "Ich will Spass, ich geb Gas"  ----manchmal


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin eh zu alt um mich mit so nem Kram auseinaderzusetzen...
> 
> Bis bald
> 
> ...



Ich kenne noch einen, den dass nicht mehr so wirklich kratzt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (16. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wann und wo solls den los gehen??
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Meik.

Ich hatte so an 12:30 Uhr gedacht, Treffpunkt in Nideggen am Sportplatz Parkplatz, siehe Karte Kasten mit Tourdaten.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (16. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und HUHU....
> 
> hat jemand von Euch einen Fahradkoffer oder kennt jemand von Euch jemanden, der er mir für die Zeit vom 19.03 bis zum 31.03 leihen könnte. Oder kennt jemand von Euch ein Geschäft, wo man so'n Ding mieten kann!?
> 
> ...



Nabend Schnucki,

Darius Kaiser ( Bike Perfect) auf der Bonner Str. hat früher Koffer verliehen, ich hätte nur eine gepolsterte Tasche im Angebot.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Schnucki (16. Februar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Schnucki,
> 
> Darius Kaiser ( Bike Perfect) auf der Bonner Str. hat früher Koffer verliehen, ich hätte nur eine gepolsterte Tasche im Angebot.
> 
> ...



Lieben Dank für den Tip!!!!
werde gleich morgen da anrufen. Ist so ne gepolsterte Tasche auch gut? Bei Ebay wird sowas zu halbwegs erschwinglichen Preisen angeboten.

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Eifelrad (16. Februar 2004)

Ich versuche am Samstag auf jedem Fall dabei zu sein. Das einzige, was mich noch daran hindern könnte wäre mein zugdröhnter Kopf (nur mit 'ner Erkältung),  der mich seit einer Woche plagt und sich heute zum Beginn der Arbeitswoche wieder zurückgemeldet hat. "Vielleicht wird es besser, wenn ich meinen MTB-Helm beim Schlafen ausziehe?"

Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn ich dann am Anfang des Belgenbachtals, oben wo man den Aspahlt verlässt in der Nähe der Grillhütte oder etwas weiter unten am Tränkhof    auf Euch warten würde. Da ich normalerweise nur 20-35 km Runden fahre, dürfte mir eine Runde mit Euch z.B. bis nach Konzen dann auch reichen. 

Zum Alsdorfer Bergmannskreuz habe ich mich auch gefragt, warum es gerade dort im tiefsten Eifel-Dschungel steht. Bekanntlich war das Drama eines der grössten Grubenunglücke in ganz Europa und hat insbesodere die Leute in unserer Region sehr mitgenommen. Diese Stelle heisst übrigens "Meldehüsjes Lei", d.h. hier war wohl in einem der Kriege ein "Meldehaus" (der Holländer?).

Ach ja, für alle "Shave    the biber"-Fans - das Tier wurde gestern gerettet und ist wohlauf, siehe: http://www.eifellive.de/pages/01a_04_d.jsp?ausgabe=07_01_news_mon&id=8076200
Daß die Redakteure meine geile Singletrail-MTB-Tour um die Kalltalsperre aber als "Spaziergang" zu bezeichnen ist 'ne Frechheit  

Bis Samstag, Andreas


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn ich dann am Anfang des Belgenbachtals, oben wo man den Aspahlt verlässt in der Nähe der Grillhütte oder etwas weiter unten am Tränkhof    auf Euch warten würde.



Hallo Andreas,

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, von Imgenbroich aus ins Tal zu düsen. Wir können aber auch über Lammersdorf und Paustenbach Richtung Simmerath kommen und von dort aus mit Dir starten. Sag nochmal 'nen konkreten TrefFpunkt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Racegirl (16. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Holger...Du hast ja recht. Aber was bringt es, wenn ich hier schreibe, dass ich 250 min bei einer Herzfrequenz von 125-140  und einer Trittfrequenz von durchschnittlich 91 auf Straße bzw. auf flachen Waldwegen durch den Königsforst geradelt bin. Da macht sich ja keiner ein Bild davon, wie langsam das ist. Habe das nur geschrieben, damit Ihr mal einen Vergleich zu Eurer Leistung im GA1-Bereich habt.
> (125-140 Schläge/Min ist mein GA1-Bereich=extensives Ausdauertraining, hier sollte man i.ü. mindestens 180 min trainieren. Das was Du meinst,  ist intensives Ausdauertraining im GA2-Bereich da reicht auch weniger Zeiteinsatz)
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sandra!

Der Beitrag hätte wirklich von mir sein können. Ich glaube unser beider Leistungsbereiche liegen viel dichter beieinander, als ich dachte! Wenn Du nicht möchtest, mußt Du Deine G1 Touren nicht alleine fahren! Entspricht genau meiner Schlagzahl und ich habe natürlich genau dasselbe Problem, wie Du, daß ich meine Grundlagenausdauer erhöhen muß. Stehe ab Mitte März gerne für lange, ruhige Einheiten zur Verfügung. In der Zeit vorher würde ich mich natürlich weiterhin über Besuch freuen!  

Wenn wir ein bißchen Hirn in das Training investieren, werden wir etwas später im Jahr mit Sicherheit die ein oder andere Tour mit den Jungs mit Spaß mitfahren können! Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir mal Daten vergleichen. Mein G2 endet bei 157!

Viele Grüße

Simone


----------



## redrace (16. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Lieben Dank für den Tip!!!!
> werde gleich morgen da anrufen. Ist so ne gepolsterte Tasche auch gut? Bei Ebay wird sowas zu halbwegs erschwinglichen Preisen angeboten.
> 
> Gruß
> Sandra



HUHU

Ich habe am Anfang mein Rad einfach in einen Radkarton gepackt!! Das ist billig und gut!! Wenn Du allerdings vor hast öfters mit Rad in Urlaub zu fliegen dann kauf Dir einen Koffer!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Sandra,

 den wollte ich Dir auch empfehlen. Gibt es z.B. bei Canyon. Ich meine aber rose hat so etwas. 
 Haltbar sind die auch. Bei meinem letzten Türkeiurlaub hat sich einer auf diese Weise seine Bikes ins Hotel kommen lassen und wieder zurück. Die Kartons sahen noch 1a aus und die Bikes waren sehr teuer.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Dirk S. (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo Sandra,
für das erste mal mit dem Bike in den Flieger reicht eine Tasche oder Karton.
Eine Tasche habe ich noch eine im Keller, kann ich dir leihen.
Wenn Du ein teures Schätzchen fährst, ist auf dauer ein Koffer besser.

Der Aufwand beim einpacken ist bei Koffer und Tasche fast gleich.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, für alle "Shave    the biber"-Fans - das Tier wurde gestern gerettet und ist wohlauf, siehe: http://www.eifellive.de/pages/01a_04_d.jsp?ausgabe=07_01_news_mon&id=8076200
> Daß die Redakteure meine geile Singletrail-MTB-Tour um die Kalltalsperre aber als "Spaziergang" zu bezeichnen ist 'ne Frechheit



Habe soeben über das Kontaktformular bei www.Eifellive.de folgenden Kommentar eingesendet:

_Betr: "Biber aus der Bredouille befreit"

Es wäre schön, wenn sie im obigen Artikel erwähnt hätten, das der "Spaziergänger" ein MOUNTAINBIKER war. Oft herrscht die Meinung, das Mountainbiker mit Naturschutz nichts am Hut haben. Diese Aktion zeigt, das das Gegenteil die Realität ist. Wir Mountainbiker lieben und achten unsere Flora und Fauna.l_ 

Bis Samstag!


----------



## Dirk S. (17. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe soeben über das Kontaktformular bei www.Eifellive.de folgenden Kommentar eingesendet:
> 
> _Betr: "Biber aus der Bredouille befreit"
> 
> ...



Hallo Rene,
schön das Du das Ansehen von uns MTB verbesserst!


----------



## Phantom92 (17. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

danke nochmal für das Mitnehmen und die schöne Tour Jörg! Finde es super, dass trotz der Leistungsunterschiede der Fahrer so ne tolle Tour draus geworden ist. Lob und Anerkennung  

Also bis zum nächsten mal

Achim

P.S. Danke für die Beweisphotos


----------



## Phantom92 (17. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

danke nochmal für das Mitnehmen und die schöne Tour Jörg! Finde es super, dass trotz der Leistungsunterschiede der Fahrer so ne tolle Tour draus geworden ist. Lob und Anerkennung  

Also bis zum nächsten mal

Achim

P.S. Danke für die Beweisphotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe soeben über das Kontaktformular bei www.Eifellive.de folgenden Kommentar eingesendet:
> 
> _Betr: "Biber aus der Bredouille befreit"..._


_

War mir klar dass Du dazu was schreibst...  
Kriegst 'nen neuen Spitznamen: Robin...  

Grüsse
Ralph_


----------



## Handlampe (17. Februar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Meik.
> 
> Ich hatte so an 12:30 Uhr gedacht, Treffpunkt in Nideggen am Sportplatz Parkplatz, siehe Karte Kasten mit Tourdaten.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael

Fahrt ihr denn jetzt am Donnerstag??? ....würde mich gerne anschließen

Gruß Uwe


@Meik: Du wolltest ja auch mitfahren...machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft mit dem 4-Rad?


----------



## on any sunday (17. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael
> 
> Fahrt ihr denn jetzt am Donnerstag??? ....würde mich gerne anschließen
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen.

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, habe den Termin eingetragen. Wetter soll ja kalt, aber trocken sein. 

Grüsse

Michael

Karte Startort als Anhang eingefügt.


----------



## redrace (17. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael
> 
> @Meik: Du wolltest ja auch mitfahren...machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft mit dem 4-Rad?



Ich weiss noch nicht so genau wenn es richtig gutes Wetter wird werde ich eine lange Ausfahrt mit dem RR in die Eifel machen!!

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe soeben über das Kontaktformular bei www.Eifellive.de folgenden Kommentar eingesendet:
> 
> _Betr: "Biber aus der Bredouille befreit"
> 
> ...



Folgende Antwort kam:
_wenn wir gewußt hätten, dass ein Mountainbiker den Biber entdeckt hat,
hätten wir das auch geschrieben. Im offiziellen Polizeibericht war jedoch
von einem Spaziergänger die Rede. Im Wochenspiegel werden wir das dann
korrigieren._


----------



## Schnucki (17. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Antwort kam:
> _wenn wir gewußt hätten, dass ein Mountainbiker den Biber entdeckt hat,
> hätten wir das auch geschrieben. Im offiziellen Polizeibericht war jedoch
> von einem Spaziergänger die Rede. Im Wochenspiegel werden wir das dann
> korrigieren._


Mensch, Mensch 

Du bist Doch das echte Supereichhörnchen    Aber bei Supermann ist das ja auch nicht anderes. Der hat sich auch nicht zu erkennen gegeben  

Liebe Grüße

An den Tierfreund "Supereichhörnchen"


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, Mensch
> 
> Du bist Doch das echte Supereichhörnchen    Aber bei Supermann ist das ja auch nicht anderes. Der hat sich auch nicht zu erkennen gegeben
> 
> ...



Nicht vergessen; Andreas (Eifelrad) war der Retter...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Antwort kam:
> _wenn wir gewußt hätten, dass ein Mountainbiker den Biber entdeckt hat,
> hätten wir das auch geschrieben. Im offiziellen Polizeibericht war jedoch
> von einem Spaziergänger die Rede. Im Wochenspiegel werden wir das dann
> korrigieren._



Toller Einsatz Rene   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2004)

@Jörg,

kannst Du mir einen Gefallen tun ? Kannst Du für die Bilder der Roetgen Tour vom 10.01. einen separaten Ordner anlegen und diese da rein schieben ? Mit den Schlüsselwörtern das funzt irgendwie nicht richtig.

Danke
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Februar 2004)

Kein Problem, 

lade die Fotos morgen nochmal im neuen, schon angelegtem Ordner, hoch und lösche die anderen. Habe es soeben mit verschieben in anderen Ordner versucht. Der ist schon 10 minuten mit einem Bild dran   


Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Februar 2004)

nochmal @ Ralph,

hoppla jetzt geht´s aber zügig.   Dann mach ich mal weiter.
War wohl mal wieder ein DSL-Problem. 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem,
> 
> lade die Fotos morgen nochmal im neuen, schon angelegtem Ordner, hoch und lösche die anderen. Habe es soeben mit verschieben in anderen Ordner versucht. Der ist schon 10 minuten mit einem Bild dran
> 
> ...



@Jörg: Ich lege für jede Tour ein neues Album an. So kommt nix durcheinander...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Und jetzt geht's auf zum "Nightride"...


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hihihi....so schnell werdet Ihr mich nicht los



Mist! Dann sollten wir die Schlagzahl erhöhen ! 

Nein Quatsch! Ich habe auch den Eindruck bekommen, das sich viele aufgrund der langen und oft auch anspruchsvollen Touren abschrecken lassen. Möglicherweise waren wir deswegen in den letzten Wochen selten über fünf Leute. Für kommenden Sonntag kann ich sagen, das es nicht so wild wird. Ich habe nachmittags noch was vor und kann max. 2h von Wbtsp zu Wbtsp.

Sandra, es ist sehr vernünftig, das du erkennst, das die Touren mit uns zu intensiv sind. Wenn deine G1-Phase abgeschlossen ist, solltest du jedoch darauf achten, gezielte Belastungsreize zu setzen. Du kommst daher um Touren mit den wilden alten Säcken (XCRacer, redrace, rpo35) aus trainingsmethodischer Sicht nicht herum  .

Ralph hat's schon gesagt: Ich bin nicht der Biberretter! Andreas (eifalrad) war's. _Ich_ hätte mich selbstverständlich selbstlos in die Fluten gestürzt und den armen Artgenossen aus seinem steinernen Gefängnis befreit


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2004)

Sonntag 22.Februar, 11Uhr an der Wehebachtalsperre. Klickst du hier, bist du dabei!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Ich lege für jede Tour ein neues Album an. So kommt nix durcheinander...



Mach ich mittlerweile auch. Weiß ja jetzt wie das geht   
Wäre auch heute gerne gefahren. Habe jetzt 2 Tage Pause. Von wegen Hyposensibilisierung. Habe kein Bock auf Heuschnupfen.


Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich mittlerweile auch. Weiß ja jetzt wie das geht



Jaja, man lernt nie aus...  
Lade gerade die Tourdaten vom Nightride...stell ich gleich noch schnell hier rein.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du kommst daher um Touren mit den wilden alten Säcken (XCRacer, redrace, rpo35) aus trainingsmethodischer Sicht nicht herum  .



Cooler Spruch...


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2004)

Nabend Gemeinde,

hier kurz das Profil; es ging von Roetgen Richtung Jägerhaus; eine Schleife um Raffelsbrand und über Lamersdorf zurück:





Klickst Du hier ...da gibt's noch mehr davon.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also Touren über 83 Km mit ca. 1000 HM und einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 18 Km/h sind für mich einfach (noch) nicht drin



Juhu,

muß zu dem Thema noch was los werden Sandra; Durchschnitt 18km/h ist das Stichwort:

Ich habe nach der Tour mit Meik und meinem Firebike-Kumpel Boris geschrieben, dass das meine erste "fette" Tour war in diesem Jahr...habe mich ja anschliessend auch so gefühlt...  
Ich stelle aber gerade fest, dass ich bereits am 18.1. bei der WBTS-Tour km-mässig etwa gleich und hm-mässig sogar darüber lag.
Warum war die Runde mit Meik und Boris soviel anstrengender ? Ganz einfach; die Bruttozeit am 18.1. war viel höher (mehr Unterrechungen).

Lass Dich also nicht zu sehr von den km/h-Angaben in den Profilen beeindrucken, die basieren nur auf die reine Fahrzeit.
Beispiel:
18.1.: 83,78km, 1315hm, 5:52 Std. Brutto, 4:44 Std. Netto, 17,66 km/h
13.2.: 82,96km, 1223hm, 5:08 Std. Brutto, 4:40 Std. Netto, 18.10 km/h

Der Teufel steckt halt im Detail. Wenn wir also ähnliche Touren in einer grösseren Gruppe fahren und ab und zu ein kleines Päuschen einlegen, hast Du an der Sache genauso viel Freude wie wir.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2004)

Huhu @Racegirl,

hab ich mir doch gedacht dass das alles nicht so dramatisch ist...holst im Winterpokal jedenfalls wieder mächtig auf...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Simone,

check doch bitte mal Deine PNs und melde Dich mal!

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2004)

Heute ist es der Vater dieses Threads...  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Frank...und fahre bald nochmal mit !!
 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (19. Februar 2004)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## redrace (19. Februar 2004)

HUHU

Wenn wir rpo nicht hätten dann würden wir alle Geburtstage verpassen!!!!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!  

Gruß


----------



## Dirk S. (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Frank,
alles gute zum Geburstag und feier Heute schön......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Februar 2004)

Jau Frank,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag      

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Eifelrad (19. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> Ich hatte eigentlich vor, von Imgenbroich aus ins Tal zu düsen. Wir können aber auch über Lammersdorf und Paustenbach Richtung Simmerath kommen und von dort aus mit Dir starten. Sag nochmal 'nen konkreten TrefFpunkt !
> 
> ...



@ Ralph, Rene, ...
sorry, ich kann leider am Samstag nicht dabei sein, da ich immer noch nicht richtig fit bin, aber es wird langsam.

Ich bleibe optimistisch, dass es bei der nächsten Eifeltour endlich klappt ... 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Frank S. (19. Februar 2004)

Danke an alle.   

Wir werden uns ja hoffentlich demächst noch einmal sehen.
Und für die Grillparty gibts von mir einen leckeren Nachtisch.


----------



## Eifelrad (19. Februar 2004)

@ Ralph, Rene, ...

Den Fotos nach zu urteilen hat Ralph aber die richtigen Trails gefunden, hier aber noch ein paar Tipps für den Guide:
- Vom Tränkhof (Foto: Belgenbach-/Grünental III) aus den Singletrail LINKS neben dem Bach nehmen
- Hinter dem Alsdorfer Bermannskreuz an der ersten grösseren Gabelung (die sehr schmalen Fußwege nicht mitgezählt) nicht rechts hinunter, sondern links den steilen ca. 30m langen Anstieg hinauf bis zur nächsten Gabelung an der es dann rechts hinunter geht.
- Unten im Grünental entweder den geilen Trail linkseitig der Rur im Hang Richtung Hammer oder in die entgegengesetzte Richtung zuerst am Haus vorbei und dann rechts neben der Rur nach Monschau 
- Uphill: In der Nähe der ersten Häuser von Monschau neben der Rur führt ein Weg spitz zurück in Richtung Grünental. Der Anstieg ist sehr leicht zu fahren und endet ziemlich weit oben auf der asphaltierten Strasse vom Grünental nach Imgenbroich. Hier kann man entweder hinauf nach Imgenbroich oder aber nur ca. 200 Meter rauf und dann rechts ab auf einem Weg leicht downhill zur Belgenbacher Mühle fahren (sehr schön!).

Hier findet Ihr noch einige Fotos zur Belgenbacher Mühle.

Andreas


----------



## Tweety66 (19. Februar 2004)

Ach Leute, wenn ich so lese, was Ihr wieder für tolle Touren gemacht habt/am kommenden WE machen wollt, könnte ich das Heulen kriegen. Ganz schön hartnäckig, diese blöde Grippe. Doktere jetzt schon ne ganze Woche damit rum und bin weiter krank geschrieben. Damit fällt für mich erst mal alles (auch das Karneval-Feiern) aus  

Euch allen denn viel Spaß. Und lasst Euch sagen, mich werdet Ihr so schnell nicht los. Ich sammel jetzt meine Kräfte und dann bin ich wieder dabei. Versprochen.   

Tweety aus dem Bett


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sammel jetzt meine Kräfte und dann bin ich wieder dabei. Versprochen.
> 
> Tweety aus dem Bett



Das höre ich gerne !
Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## vanillefresser (19. Februar 2004)

@Tweety66,

auch von mir gute Besserung !

Bin Gott sei Dank nicht krank aber Karneval feiere ich dieses Jahr in einem wunderschönen *grünen Kostüm* 

Aber ich habe mir sagen lassen, daß es nächstes Jahr wieder eine Karnevalszeit geben soll


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralph, Rene, ...
> sorry, ich kann leider am Samstag nicht dabei sein, da ich immer noch nicht richtig fit bin, aber es wird langsam.
> 
> Ich bleibe optimistisch, dass es bei der nächsten Eifeltour endlich klappt ...
> ...



Schade...gute Besserung auch für Dich, wir kriegen doch nicht etwa 'ne seuche hier ?...  

Danke für Deine Tipps; mal schauen, ob wir das hinkriegen. Aber es ist schon recht schwer dort zu fahren und keinen Spass dabei zu haben...obwohl man auf gut Glück fährt  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2004)

Hi @all:

keine Panik ! Wollte nur sagen, dass heute niemand aus unserer Truppe Geburtstag hat...   

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Geniales Wetter für unsere Tour morgen. Bleibt nur die Frage, wieviel Schnee da oben noch liegt...


----------



## Racegirl (20. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu @Racegirl,
> 
> hab ich mir doch gedacht dass das alles nicht so dramatisch ist...holst im Winterpokal jedenfalls wieder mächtig auf...
> 
> ...



Kann mich momentan sogar für Rolle motivieren, da es die Einzigste Bewegung ist die mir erlaubt ist und mich ja keiner besuchen kommt, damit ich mich mal anders ablenken kann  Ich bin noch für mindestens zwei Wochen zu Hause, wenn also jemand etwas einrichten kann! Denkt dran, wenn mich keiner besucht und ablenkt, kann ich ungehemmt trainieren und fahre Euch dann allen davon  

Wünsche Euch ganz viel Spaß für die Wochenendtouren!

Viele Grüße

Simone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> 15 Minuten auf der Rolle ...  die Einzigste Bewegung ist die mir erlaubt ist ... Ich bin noch für mindestens zwei Wochen zu Hause ... kann ich ungehemmt trainieren und fahre Euch dann allen davon



Ist das Training?!? Trägst du deine Bewegungstherapie auch im Winterpokal ein?!? Bleib mal bitte auf dem Teppich und geier nicht jeden möglichen Punkt nach !!!


----------



## Happy_User (20. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Training?!? Trägst du deine Bewegungstherapie auch im Winterpokal ein?!? Bleib mal bitte auf dem Teppich und geier nicht jeden möglichen Punkt nach !!!


 APPLAUS


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Training?!? Trägst du deine Bewegungstherapie auch im Winterpokal ein?!? Bleib mal bitte auf dem Teppich und geier nicht jeden möglichen Punkt nach !!!



Für die Tour morgen habe ich mir folgendes vorgenommen:

Bei evtl. Wartezeiten werde ich, wenn Platz genug ist, immer schön lansam im Kreis fahren; bloss nicht stehenbleiben ! Der Schnitt geht runter, aber die reine Fahrzeit bringt ja schliesslich Punkte...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ralph,

 wo hast Du den die Anfahrtsbeschreibung vergraben? da hattes Du doch ein Bild.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> wo hast Du den die Anfahrtsbeschreibung vergraben? da hattes Du doch ein Bild.
> 
> ...



@Holger: guckst du hier 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich melde mich mal unverbindlich zur morgigen Tour in Roetgen an. Ich muß erstmal genau die Wetterlage checken, bevor ich mich 100km auf den Weg mache. Deshalb trag ich mich auch nicht ins Lastminute-Portal ein.

Gruß enrgy


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich melde mich mal unverbindlich zur morgigen Tour in Roetgen an. Ich muß erstmal genau die Wetterlage checken, bevor ich mich 100km auf den Weg mache. Deshalb trag ich mich auch nicht ins Lastminute-Portal ein.
> 
> Gruß enrgy



Keine Panik; das Wetter ist und bleibt perfekt !...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (20. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Panik; das Wetter ist und bleibt perfekt !...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




HUHU

Dein Wort in Gottes gehörgängen!!!!


----------



## Happy_User (20. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @all:
> 
> keine Panik ! Wollte nur sagen, dass heute niemand aus unserer Truppe Geburtstag hat...
> 
> ...


 Hallo Meister Ralph,

 aber ist der alpi nicht bei sbgb Tour dabei gewesen? Kommt mir auf jeden Fall bekannt vor. Und darum: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alpi

 Grüße Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Dein Wort in Gottes gehörgängen!!!!



Sonne:                  
Sonnenscheindauer: 6 h 00 min
Sonnenaufgang: 07:37 Risiko
Sonnenuntergang: 18:01
Niederschlag:
Menge: 0 l/m²
Risiko: 2%
Luftfeuchtigkeit: 59%
Temperatur: max. °8 min. °1


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Meister Ralph,
> 
> aber ist der alpi nicht bei sbgb Tour dabei gewesen? Kommt mir auf jeden Fall bekannt vor. Und darum:
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott..ich habe versagt...  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Matthias !!!  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Vielleicht hab ich's auch übersehen, weil er uns verschweigt wie alt er ist...


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2004)

Die Sonne wärmte heute nicht allzu sehr. Aber 8 Grad werden es in einer windstillen und sonnigen Ecke schon gewesen sein. Leider war es nicht besonders Windstill. Der Wind war eisig, aber mit passender Kleidung erträglich.

Das Jülicher/Heinsberger Land ist wie geschaffen für Grundlagentraining. Überwiegend flach mit kurzen, aber im Wiegetritt schnell überwindbaren Hügeln.












Man durchfährt unzählige Dörfer, dessen Namen kaum jemand kennt und/oder kaum jemand behält. Auffällig ist, das die 500Seelen-Gemeinden über recht imposante Kirchen verfügen.

In Müntz fand bei meiner Durchfahrt das Ereignis der Woche statt. Eine Kuh war ausgebüchst und musste eingefangen werden (siehe Bilder)















Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang wieder zu Hause und 100km auf dem Tacho. Hat jetzt der eine oder (die) andere Lust auf's Rennradfahren bekommen? 

Hier gibt es alle Fotos von heute.
Hätte gedacht, das ich auf dem RR besser knipsen könnte als auf dem Bike. Ist aber nicht immer so. Autos, Wind und Schläglocher machen das Freihändig- und Geradeausfahren nicht besonders sicher.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott..ich habe versagt...
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Matthias !!!



Ralph! Ist denn auf dich kein Verlass mehr ?! 

Glückwunsch Matthias


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph! Ist denn auf dich kein verlass mehr ?!
> 
> Glückwunsch Matthias



Scheinbar nicht...  

Hast Du mal in die Karte geschaut ? Mir ist es zemlich wurscht, ob wir über Konzen oder Simmerath fahren. Ich bring die Karte aber mal mit und zeige Dir die beiden Varianten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal in die Karte geschaut ? Mir ist es zemlich wurscht, ob wir über Konzen oder Simmerath fahren. Ich bring die Karte aber mal mit und zeige Dir die beiden Varianten.



Den Einstieg bei Simmerath werde ich bestimmt wiederfinden. Nur ab da ist bei mir alles Glücks- und Gefühlssache. Wird schon klappen  Schläge vor, sehen morgen mal ab Museumsbahnhof wie/wo wir fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Jülicher/Heinsberger Land ist wie geschaffen für Grundlagentraining. Überwiegend flach mit kurzen, aber im Wiegetritt schnell überwindbaren Hügeln.



Hey Rene,

was treibst Du sich mit dem Rennrad in meiner Gegend rum ?   
In Jülich, Baal, Heinsberg usw fahre ich auch immer mit dem Rennrad rum.
Wirklich schön zu rollen. 


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2004)

@René: Eins verstehe ich allerdings nicht: Warum trägst Du auf dem RR keinen Helm ? Ich bin der Meinung, dass es auf der Strasse wichtiger ist als im Gelände...  

Aber zu dem Thema gibt's 'nen extra Thread; die streiten sich dort wie die Kesselflicker.

Bis gleich dann
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Februar 2004)

Muß ich dir Recht geben. Aber wo soll sonst der Nervenkitzel, den man sonst auf den schweren Downhills hat, denn mit dem Rennrad herkommen? 

Ist manchmal angenehmer ohne. Mann sitzt sehr nach vorne gebückt und auch ein leichter Helm zieht nach drei Stunden im Nacken.

Bis gleich! ...mit Helm


----------



## Tweety66 (21. Februar 2004)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Matthias. Halt die Ohren steif und den Lenker gerade.

Gruß Tweety


----------



## Heimwerker King (21. Februar 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> ....mich ja keiner besuchen kommt, damit ich mich mal anders ablenken kann ...
> Simone



Hi Simone,

hörst Du auch schon mal die Mailbox deines Handys ab????

Gruß

Horst


----------



## Heimwerker King (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo Frank S.,

auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburstag (besser Spät als nie)  

Hallo alpi
Und auch an meinen 46. besten Freund Matthias auch an dieser Stelle zusätzlich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch.   



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott..ich habe versagt...
> Ps: Vielleicht hab ich's auch übersehen, weil er uns verschweigt wie alt er ist...



Eins mehr wie *vorgestern*  


Gruß
Horst


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2004)

Hallöchen,

brauche ein bischen Hilfe für den Tourbericht; kriege nicht alle Namen zusammen. Bitte ergänzen:
Spitfire4 (Jörg)
XCRacer (René)
Redrace (Meik)
Halfman (Oliver) ?...stimmt das ?
enrgy (?)
? (Eberhard)
Dirk S. (Dirk)
? (Holger) Dirk's Kumpel, richtig ?

Danke und Gruß
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (21. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> brauche ein bischen Hilfe für den Tourbericht; kriege nicht alle Namen zusammen. Bitte ergänzen:
> Spitfire4 (Jörg)
> ...



Hier die ersten Bilder von mir: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3785&ppuser=1754

War eine tolle Wintertour. Leider etwas viel Asphalt aber das ließ sich ja nicht vermeiden. Begenbachtal ist Super! Ralph! Danke für die Führung!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die ersten Bilder von mir: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3785&ppuser=1754
> 
> War eine tolle Wintertour. Leider etwas viel Asphalt aber das ließ sich ja nicht vermeiden. Begenbachtal ist Super! Ralph! Danke für die Führung!



Lade auch gerade hoch...Was für 'ne Führung ? Sind doch nur auf gut Glück gefahren. Zum Asphalt: Wir machen das nochmal, treffen uns dann aber in Konzen oder Imgenbroich. Dann können wir uns auf den Trails richtig austoben !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tweety66 (21. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Lade auch gerade hoch...Was für 'ne Führung ? Sind doch nur auf gut Glück gefahren. Zum Asphalt: Wir machen das nochmal, treffen uns dann aber in Konzen oder Imgenbroich. Dann können wir uns auf den Trails richtig austoben !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU

Es gibt schlimmeres als Asphalt!! Schneematsch!!!!   
Aber es war ja nicht zu ändern heute, aber fürs Belchenbach Tal hat es sich gelohnt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (21. Februar 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Es gibt schlimmeres als Asphalt!! Schneematsch!!!!
> Aber es war ja nicht zu ändern heute, aber fürs Belchenbach Tal hat es sich gelohnt!!




HUHU

Hm 
Edith hat sich mal wieder nicht ausgeloggt!!    
Aber Ihr wisst ja wer es geschrieben hat!!   
Achso !! Heute durfte ich auch mal vorne fahren!!


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2004)

Von mir auch nochmal ein dickes "Dankeschön" (Bussis sparen wir uns jetzt...) für die tolle Tour. Daß diesmal keine Damen anwesend waren, konnte man merken, der Speed ging auch direkt nach oben. Wäre am Schluß gerne "a bissi" langsamer gefahren, aber man will sich ja keine Blöße geben...LOL (waaas, noch langsamer????...)

Ich bin aber seit letzten Sonntag auch 5x gefahren, jetzt reichts erstmal.

Auf dem Rückweg durfte ich dann wieder an der gleichen Stelle 4km im Stau stehen, wär fast eingepennt.

Gruß Volker


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2004)

9 IBC-ler kamen zum Treffpunkt in Roetgen; leider waren heute keine Damen dabei. Die Fahrer: Jörg, René, Meik, Dirk, Holger, Erhard, Volker, Oliver und Ralph.





Ziel war heute das Belgenbachtal zwischen Konzen, Eicherscheid, Simmerath und Imgenbroich. Bei der Anfahrt von Roetgen über Lammersorf bis Simmerath, spulten wir schon die ersten 200hm runter.







Die Belohnung dafür: Absolut erstklassige Singletrails im urigen Belgenbachtal.













Danach ging es über einen ziemlich langen Uphill in Richtung Hammer und von da aus über Eicherscheid und Simmerath wieder zurück.














Alle Bilder incl. Höhenprofil von mir; hier klicken. Zu denen von René und Meik geht's hier ...und noch ein Album von Jörg...

Wenn die Namen nicht alle stimmen, bitte ich um Verzeihung...  . Hat mir wie immer riesig Spass gemacht mit Euch !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2004)

@ rpo35

Seh ich hier gerade so auf meiner Karte...
In Dedenborn sind wir nicht gewesen. Das war Hammer, wo wir umgedreht haben und dann die knapp 250Hm Straße bergauf gefahren sind.


----------



## XCRacer (21. Februar 2004)

Habe in meinem Album jetzt auch die Bilder von Meik hochgeladen: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3785&ppuser=1754

Hat jemand die Tourlänge in km, h:mm sowie die hm ab/bis Roetgen ?
Mein Tacho hatte Aussetzer und mir fehlen ca.8km 

Zu mogen, Sonntag 11Uhr Wehebachtalsperre:
Hat sich bisher niemand eingetragen. (Bin deswegen niemanden böse ) Werde daher nur kurz die Staumauer anfahren und wenn ich niemanden dort sehe, gleich weiterradeln.


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ rpo35
> 
> Seh ich hier gerade so auf meiner Karte...
> In Dedenborn sind wir nicht gewesen. Das war Hammer, wo wir umgedreht haben und dann die knapp 250Hm Straße bergauf gefahren sind.



Na gut, die beiden Käffer verwechsle ich immer...


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand die Tourlänge in km, h:mm sowie die hm ab/bis Roetgen ?
> Mein Tacho hatte Aussetzer und mir fehlen ca.8km



@René: Ich kann Dir die .dat schicken...


----------



## XCRacer (21. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @René: Ich kann Dir die .dat schicken...



Muß nicht sein. Brauche nur km, h:mm und hm ab/bis Roetgen

So ganz haben wir uns nicht an der Beschreibung von Andreas gehalten 

Die Tour müssen wir bei Zeiten wiederholen. Am besten ab Konzen und mit Andreas.


----------



## Dirk S. (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
war mal wieder eine schöne Tour!  
An meiner Fahrtechnik muß ich wohl noch etwas feilen-----  

Dank an Rene, endlich mal ein schönes Bild von mir!!!!  

Rene Du bist eine Schatz.....  

Bis zum nächsten mal und trinkt nicht so viel, das gibt nur 
langsame Beine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Muß nicht sein. Brauche nur km, h:mm und hm ab/bis Roetgen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind doch nur auf gut Glück gefahren.



Jau,

Evi ist auch ganz durcheinander    Ich habe sie erstmal hingelegt und zugedeckt. 
Ich fand die Tour klasse und es hat mal wieder super Spaß gemacht   
Das Belgentbachtal müssen wir aber noch weiter erforschen. Ist ja echt super da.

So, ich war auch fleißig. War nähmlich essen.   
Na, gut. Hier sind die Bilder Fotos  

Bei Interesse für Fotos in voller Auflösung bitte kurz eine Mail.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## alpi (21. Februar 2004)

@ all

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche zu meinem Geburtstag.  
Wenn ich euch mein wahres Alter verate nehmt ihr mich nur 
noch zu Touren im Münsterland mit.  

Bis bald  

Matthias


----------



## Tweety66 (22. Februar 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Daß diesmal keine Damen anwesend waren, konnte man merken, der Speed ging auch direkt nach oben.
> 
> Gruß Volker



Das hört sich irgendwie so an, als ob Ihr Männer alleine im Wald auf der Flucht seid.    Ihr braucht aber keine Angst haben, bald werden wir Mädels Euch wieder beschützen ... äh bremsen.    

Tweety


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2004)

Nabend allerseits,

kurzfristig haben Holger ( happy_user ) und ich mich zu einer Tour verabredet.
Frank ( der Innhaber dieses Threads ) kam auch noch mit. Hier ein kurzer Bericht. Keine Ahnung ob alle Angaben richtig sind, da ich mir kaum Ortsnamen merken kann und mich fast gar nicht dort auskenne.
Ich hatte übrigens die Ehre von 2 Guides mit GPS begeleitet zu werden.
Los ging bei Holger in Hoven. Frank ist kurz nach dem Start zu uns gestoßen.
Zuerst ging es relativ relaxed immer an der Rur entlang 











Dann ging es weiter hoch zum Mausauel. Dort gibt es übrigens ultrageile Trails. Aber lieber nicht am WE die Trails fahren   














Weiter durch irgendso ein Tal. Dann gings den Mörderanstieg nach Schmidt hoch. Stellenweise 30% steil. Im Durchschnitt ca. 15 %











Nach kurzer Erholung ging es weiter von Schmitt nach Klaus und von dort einen Supertrail mit Wurzeln, Steinplatten usw. zum Rursee

















Dann weiter nach Nideggen und an der Rur entlang, einige Angler beobachtend, zurück nach Hoven. Dann gab es ncoh den kostenlosen Bikewash von Holger. Danke   

















Es war eine wirklich tolle Tour. Am Anfang ruhig aber dann doch sehr schwer. Alle Anstiege waren supersteil fast immer über 10 - 12 %. Schaut das Profil. 

Profil:





So, schönen Abend noch und danke für die tolle Führung von Holger und Frank. Muß unbedingt wiederholt werden. Aber dann mit Endanstieg auf die Burg hoch.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2004)

Vergessen,

hier gibts noch einige Fotos Link 

Sind nicht so viele, da wir bei über 90 Km ja viel treten mußten   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (22. Februar 2004)

> Es war eine wirklich tolle Tour. Am Anfang ruhig aber dann doch sehr schwer.



Das ist doch mal ne Tour nach meinem Geschmack!! 




> Muß unbedingt wiederholt werden.



MACHEN!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe in meinem Album jetzt auch die Bilder von Meik hochgeladen: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3785&ppuser=1754



@Meik: Ist Dir der Webspace ausgegangen ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo @Holger, Jörg und Frank,

nette Tour; 90km...Hut ab !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (22. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Meik: Ist Dir der Webspace ausgegangen ?...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU

Nur für 12 Bilder lohnt die arbeit nicht, und Rene hat sich fast freiwillig angeboten!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @Holger, Jörg und Frank,
> nette Tour; 90km...Hut ab !



Danke   
Nach der gestrigen Tour habe ich mir das heute gar nicht zugetraut. Aber ich war heute echt gut drauf. So langsam komme ich in Form. Ich sags ja. Nicht nachdenken, sondern einfach nur fahren     

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (22. Februar 2004)

ALAAF! IHR JECKEN 

Eigentlich wollte ich das hier im Forum gar nicht erwähnen, da ihr mich bestimmt für total bescheuert haltet. Nun habe ich aber gesehen, das unsere drei Muske(l)tiere (Holger, Jörg, Frank) sogar noch 4 Minuten länger unterwegs waren als ich 

Also meine Verabredung für den Nachmittag wurde kurzfristig abgesagt. Da habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, eine Tour in _meinem_ Tempo und möglichst _ohne_ Pausen zu fahren. Daher auch wenige Fotos!

Zudem hat sich in der Fahrgemeinschaft niemand für den 11Uhr Termin an der Wbtsp eingetragen. Obwohl! Um ca.11Uhr klingelte meine Handy. Habe das Dingen aber nicht schnell genug aus dem Trikot bekommen...  

Zur Tour:
Bin von zu Hause losgefahren. Erstmal eine Stunde bergauf bis das ich auf höhe Forsthaus Jägerhaus (571m) war. Hier war zugleich der höchste Punkt der Strecke. Dann husch-husch hinunter zur Kalltalsperre. Hier habe ich mich davon überzeugt, das kein Biber im Überlauf festsitzt 

Hinauf nach Simmerath und nach ein bisschen orientierungslosen herumirren (bin auch da wo einst ein Biber wohnte lang gefahren. Nennt sich, glaube ich, "Venngasse") auf der Suche nach dem Einstieg zum Tiefenbachtal habe ich einen kurzen aber geilen Trail gefunden (Wanderweg 1).












Durch's Tiefenbachtal hinunter über Dedenborn in das Rurtal. Über Einruhr nach Rurberg. Hier habe ich einem holländischen Dreigestirn beim Reifenaufpumpen unterstützt. Nun hatte ich auch wieder warme Hände 

Zufällig habe ich dann einen klasse Trail am Seeufer gefunden. Der Weg ist als "Fussweg nach Woffelsbach" ausgeschildert. Wer längere Kletterpassagen vermeiden möchte, befährt ihn in Gegenrichtung. Nach dem Krackseln hatte ich dann auch wieder warme Füsse 









In Woffelsbach fragte mich eine Oma, wann denn der Prinz kommt! Ja hab' ich denn 'ne Narrenkappe auf?!?

Uphill nach Steckenborn und auf der Suche nach dem Trail hinunter nach Simonskall noch was verfahren. Durch Simonskall und kallabwärts bis zum Zweifallshammer. Auf dem vielgenutzten Fussweg waren einige Karnevalsflüchtlinge unterwegs, die mich nach meinem "KLINGELINGELING" so grimmig anschauten, das mir klar wurde warum die mit Fastelovend nix am Hut haben.

Nun nur noch hinauf nach Kleinhau und über'n Rennweg und Laufenburger Wald zurück zum Hauptquartier.

Achtung! Die pth-Datei im Anhang ist von Simmerath bis Simonskall nicht zum Nachfahren geeignet. Einige Abschnitte sind erraten! War wie gestern oft auf gut Glück unterwegs!

Hier gibt es das Profil, die 2D-Ansicht sowie die Fotos in groß!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2004)

@Rene,

hatte heute leider nur Zeit, 1 Stündchen zu laufen; war mit Familie in Aachen Kinderzug gucken. Ich überlege gerade, wie ich auf meiner Webseite ein paar Touren veröffentlichen kann. Habe angefangen, die Touren in NRW 3D abzustecken und für's Roadbook schreibe ich an Kreuzungen usw. die momentanen km auf. Leider kann ich die Touren auch nicht immer ganz genau nachvollziehen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (22. Februar 2004)

Habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, wie man eine soetwas wie eine Tourendatenbank erstellen könnte. Möglich wäre es, beispielsweise die pth-Dateien und die GPS-Daten (von zB. Holger) anzubieten.

Habe auch vor, ein paar Touren mit einem Diktiergerät nachzufahren und an Kreuzungen die km und die Abzweigungen aufzusprechen. So kann ich zu Hause dann in Verbindung mit einer Karte ein Roadbook erstellen.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Möglich wäre es, beispielsweise die pth-Dateien und die GPS-Daten (von zB. Holger) anzubieten.



Das ist ja genau das Problem; das geht nur wenn man sich ganz sicher ist, dass das, was man mit NRW 3D gemacht hat auch haargenau der Tour entspricht. Ansonsten gibt's Ärger im Gästebuch. Das mit dem Diktiergerät kommt mir bekannt vor. Evi fühlte sich gestern auch ein wenig verschaukelt...gell @Jörg ?...  

Ich hau mich jetzt auf's Ohr; je nach Wetter dreh ich morgen 'ne Runde.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2004)

Hey Rene Du Tiefstapler,

sagt er will mal Pause machen und fährt mal kurz ne Tour mit über 100 KM, fast 1500 HM und nem Schnitt von über 19 km/h    

Beweis:






Na wo soll das denn noch hinführen   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> In Woffelsbach fragte mich eine Oma, wann denn der Prinz kommt! Ja hab' ich denn 'ne Narrenkappe auf?!?



Nen Knaller.     

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch vor, ein paar Touren mit einem Diktiergerät nachzufahren und an Kreuzungen die km und die Abzweigungen aufzusprechen. So kann ich zu Hause dann in Verbindung mit einer Karte ein Roadbook erstellen.



Na Rene, willst Du mal mit Evi ausgehen   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (23. Februar 2004)

Moin,

 würde sagen, die ideale Lösung zum erstellen des Roadbooks ist eine Kombination aus allen drei.


Planen in NRW3D   
Tour mit GPS nachfahren und parallel mit GPS aufzeichen   
an markanten Punkten Wegpunkte im GPS markieren 
 und auf ein Diktiergerät Infos zu den Wegpunkten aufsprechen. 
 Das ganze dann am Computer auswerten und nachbearbeiten. Da sich die Plan- und Ist-Runde farblich unterschiedlich darstellen lassen, sieht man dann die Abweichungen sehr gut. Ich habe Jörg gestern so eine Grafik mit Plan und Ist geschickt.

 Was ich selber noch nicht weiß ist: Wie soll ich an Hand dieser papierroadbooks eine Tour fahren. Ich meine diese Tourenbeschreibungen wie sie auch in der Bike abgedruckt sind. Lerne ich die vorher auswändig? Da sind ja Angaben im Abstand von ein paar hundert Metern?

 Andere Frage: 
 Wo sollen die Daten abgelegt werden? Auf drei Webservern oder auf einem schon existenten Portal? z.B: mtb-news.de oder gps-tour.info?
 Dies hätte den Vorteil, dass es sich um ein schon bekanntes Portal handelt, dass relativ viel frequentiert wird. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2004)

@Holger,

mal halblang...  ...
Mit GPS kann ich ja schonmal nicht dienen und ich hatte nicht vor, meinen Hauptberuf wegen der Erstellung der Roadbooks aufzugeben...  

Nee; ich dachte schon an soetwas wie in der Bike. Das kann man sich auch in ein Stück Folie einschweissen (oder so), und meines Wissens gibt's auch Halter für den Lenker.
Ich hatte eigentlich nur folgendes vor:
1. Touren, die ich kenne in NRW 3D nachplanen und an Abzweigungen und Kreuzungen schon während dessen die km Angaben notieren.
2. Auf meiner Seite würde ich dann die Tourbeschreibung, möglichst kurz gefasst aber nachvollziehbar, ablegen. Evtl. noch Die 2D-Ansicht, das Profil und die pht speichern. (Hier nochmal die Frage: Was ist *.ovl für ein Format ?)

Grüsse
Ralph

PS: Wird heute nix mit Tour; muß auch noch den Zug in Roetgen gucken...


----------



## Happy_User (23. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Holger,
> 
> mal halblang...  ...
> Mit GPS kann ich ja schonmal nicht dienen und ich hatte nicht vor, meinen Hauptberuf wegen der Erstellung der Roadbooks aufzugeben...
> ...


 Hallo Ralph,

 auch ich wollte nicht meinen Job aufgeben. Aus diesem Grund habe ich Webseiten vorgeschlagen, die bereits etabliert sind. Ich muss mich nicht darum kümmern, dass ich ständig neue Infos auf meine Webseite bringe und diese bei google im Ranking erhöhe. Wer findet denn Deine Webseite in google? Welche Suchbegriffe verwendest Du?
 Wenn sich bei Dir 4 Wochen nichts getan hat, bist Du für die Internetgemeinde uninteressant und sackst auch im Ranking der Suchmaschinen ab.
 Auf mtb-news gibt es eine Rubrik: Tourguide. Diese kann in reiner Text und Grafikform gepflegt werden.
 gps-tour.info ist schon etabliert und wird zum Beispiel von den Lieferanten von GPS-Geräten in deren Linkbereich angeboten. 
 Mein Ziel bei Tourbeschreibungen ist, eine möglichst große Fangemeinde zu erreichen. 
 OVL Dateien sind Overlaydateien die mit gpstrans.exe erzeugt werden können.

 Eine reine Planung in NRW3D ohne Kontrolle und Nachbearbeitung ist wertlos. Du stehst irgendwo in der Butnik und musst feststellen, das der Weg in NRW3D ganz toll aussieht, aber leider in dieser Form nicht fahrbar ist oder dieser Weg fehlt. bzw: Trails, die findest Du nicht ohne weiteres in NRW3D.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> OVL Dateien sind Overlaydateien die mit gpstrans.exe erzeugt werden können. können sie auch eingelesen werden ?
> 
> Eine reine Planung in NRW3D ohne Kontrolle und Nachbearbeitung ist wertlos...das hängt von der Tour ab...



jo, das zum Thema Aufwand. Ich wollte damit ja auch nur MTB-ler in der Region erreichen; z.B. denen, die ich kenne und wissen, dass ich diese Infos auf meiner Seite speicher ein paar nette Touren anbieten.

Zum Ranking: Die Firebike-Seiten stehen bei Google immer ganz oben und werden bestimmt nicht stark besucht !?
Kannst mal testen: mtb euregio; google suche; nur seiten Deutschland...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2004)

> ich dachte schon an soetwas wie in der Bike


Guckst du hier: http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/bastelecke.htm#Kartenhalter



> Wer findet denn Deine Webseite in google?


Gib dort mal *mountainbike +nordeifel* ein! (siehe Anlage)    

Ich wollte auf meiner Seite ein Roadbook in PDF zum herunterladen anbieten. Wenn möglich, einen Link zu den GPS-Daten und die Option auf einer PTH-Datei.

Parallel kann man die Tour ja auch noch im mtb-news Tourguide ablegen. Mit Link zur eigenen Homepage.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2004)

Für alle, die noch frei haben...Zeit..Lust...nicht bessers vor...blabla...
hier klicken und eintragen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (23. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du hier: http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/bastelecke.htm#Kartenhalter
> 
> 
> Gib dort mal *mountainbike +nordeifel* ein! (siehe Anlage)
> ...


 Nichts für ungut. Ich kann ein Gegenbeispiel nennen: mtb + eifel + touren

 Ich hatte vor einem Jahr das Problem, als ich angefangen habe zu biken, Touren zu finden. Ich habe ziehmlich hart gegooglt. Deine Seite habe ich dann auch gefunden und zum Schluss die MTB-News. 
 Vielleicht ist auch mein Problem, dass ich mich beruflich mit diesen Dingen auseinander setze und hier einfach andere Anforderungen zum Ranking an mich gestellt werden.

 Die Sache mit dem Klemmbrett ist mir bekannt. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir so einen Hammer nicht auf die Mittelstange bauen möchte. Ein Sturz ist schon so schmerzhaft genug. Auch ist mein Gedanke, wie fahre ich den in Regionen, die ich nicht kenne? Da rollt man aber langsam, weil immer unten lesen, 5 Punkte merken, wieder rollen, ...
 Ist schon Stress mit dem GPS, rein in den Trail und mittendrin gibt es dann den Abzweig. Leider musste ich mich gerade auf den Boden konzentrieren. Habe ich alles bei meiner Mausaulrunde gehabt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Gestern waren da auch ein paar hübsche Trails, bei denen ich mich auf alles konzentriert habe, bloß nicht auf mein GPS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2004)

> Nichts für ungut. Ich kann ein Gegenbeispiel nennen: mtb + eifel + touren


OK! Dann stehe ich eben auf Seite 2 
Aber auch das kann man ändern. Maßgeblich hierfür sind ja u.a. die Anzahl der Links die auf deine Seite zeigen, deine Kopfzeile sowie die Schlüsselwörter. Es spielt auch eine Rolle, wo groß die Schrift bei Überschriften ist. Steht auf deiner Index-Seite oben ganz groß in 24P.-Lettern "Mountainbiken" spielt das auch eine Rolle.

@Ralph: Morgen muß ich wieder arbeiten 

@Holger: Waren die Trails an der Burg sowie am Schöller Haus fahrbar?

...muß noch eine Weile Online bleiben. AV läd gerade eine komlett neue Virensignatur runter... das dauert


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...muß noch eine Weile Online bleiben. AV läd gerade eine komlett neue Virensignatur runter... das dauert



Hab ich heut morgen auch getan...waren ca.7mb...


----------



## Happy_User (23. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Holger: Waren die Trails an der Burg sowie am Schöller Haus fahrbar?


 Schöller Haus?? Muss ich auf die Karte kucken. Wir sind die Tour gegen die Uhr gefahren. Anders als "on any sunday" Die Trails waren alle fahrbar die wir hatten. 
 ich habe Dir noch eine Mail mit einem Bild geschickt.
 Vielleicht hilft es.

 Grüße
  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (23. Februar 2004)

> ich habe Dir noch eine Mail mit einem Bild geschickt


Blau ist die Planung? Rot ist talsächlich gefahren?

Dann habt ihr die Wanderpfade an den Buntsandsteinfelsen ausgelassen. Hätte mich interessiert ob die fahrbar sind. Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht empfehlenswert dort am WE zu fahren. Dort gibt es die Freizeitsporthasser zum "Schutz des Oberen Rurtals"


----------



## Happy_User (23. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Blau ist die Planung? Rot ist talsächlich gefahren?
> 
> Dann habt ihr die Wanderpfade an den Buntsandsteinfelsen ausgelassen. Hätte mich interessiert ob die fahrbar sind. Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht empfehlenswert dort am WE zu fahren. Dort gibt es die Freizeitsporthasser zum "Schutz des Oberen Rurtals"


 Rot ist der Ist-Weg. Wir sind den einen Teil nicht "links rurig" gefahren, da dort ein fettes Schild in Heimbach steht: Radfahren verboten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Da wir brave Biker sind, haben wir das akzeptiert.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind den einen Teil nicht "links rurig" gefahren, da dort ein fettes Schild in Heimbach steht: Radfahren verboten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaa, so sind wir halt. Immer vorschriftsmäßig   
Bzgl. Tourenaufzeichnung finde ich toll was ihr da vorhabt. Ihr Internet-Cracks findet schon eine Lösung   

Bin heute übrigens zur Erholung eine schöne Tour durchs weite Land gefahren.
Allerdings hat mir die letzten 1,5 Std. der super starke, plötzlich auftretende  Gegenwind reichlich Körner gekostet. Bei Interesse gibt es hier einige Fotos weites Land 

So. Ab ins Bett. Muß ja morgen arbeiten   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Internet-Cracks findet schon eine Lösung



Sicher dat...  
Wäre schön, wenn sich jemand opfern würde und das mal testen würde:
klickst Du hier... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (24. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @Holger, Jörg und Frank,
> 
> nette Tour; 90km...Hut ab !
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralph,
ich hatte noch ca 20 km mehr auf meinem Tacho also 110km und ich war so richtig fertig! 
Aber es war eine tolle Tour.


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schön, wenn sich jemand opfern würde und das mal testen würde:
> klickst Du hier...



Sieht gut aus! Wo hast du die Symbole her?
Ich würde noch den Hindergrund weiß machen und eine schwarze Schrift verwenden. Wegen der Lesbarkeit auf dem Ausdruck. Oder (besser) so ein Roadbook in schw/weiß zusätzlich als Download anbieten.

Jetzt brauchst du nur noch ein Versuchskaninchen, das sich opfert und die Tour testet 

Klasse Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin heute übrigens zur Erholung eine schöne Tour durchs weite Land gefahren.



Zur Erholung?!  Ich würde die Kriese kriegen! 82km auf dem platten Land zu radeln. Respekt!


----------



## marco w. (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo an Alle,

wollte die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich auch mal wieder zu melden, um:
a) euch für Eure langen Touren zu beglückwünschen
b) die nächste Tour anzudenken, dachte mir so Ostermontag wäre nett
und
c) um mich für die nächste Zeit abzumelden ...
werde von Freitag, dem 27.02. bis zum 31.03. beruflich in Spanien (Jerez) sein, aber mein Bike kommt mit und die letzte Woche ist Urlaub, die ich dann mit Sandra genießen werde.    
Und wenn wir dann ein wenig trainieren, fahren wir auch wieder die langen Touren mit !!!


Dann also bis bald
Gruß Marco


----------



## Happy_User (24. Februar 2004)

@ralph

 Schaut sich gut an. Um Druckprobleme in unterschiedlichen Browsern zu vermeiden, würde ich die ein PDF Dokument zum Ausdruck empfehlen. Dies kannst Du ganz einfach mit pdfmailer erstellen. Das ist für privat umsonst. Gibt nur eine Werbezeile im Kopf. Ich benutze den immer. Finde, dass kann man verkraften. Oder Du benutzt OpenOffice 1.1. Da ist bereits ein PDF Drucker integriert. Läuft auch super, ist aber etwas größer zu installieren, da ein vollwertiges Officepaket. Ebenfalls für lau.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2004)

@René, Holger: Danke für die Tipps !
Das mit dem pdf hatte ich eh vor...im Betrieb steht mir das komplette Adobe zur Verfügung...  

@Marco: Viel Spass in Jerez...vor allem in der letzten Woche mit Sandra !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (24. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind den einen Teil nicht "links rurig" gefahren, da dort ein fettes Schild in Heimbach steht: Radfahren verboten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War neulich auch mal wieder im Rurtal unterwegs, wollte eigentlich mit "on every sunday" eine Runde drehen, musste allerdings schon vor der Tour aufgeben, weil ich schon ein wenig früher in Nideggen war und unbedingt nochmal den Trail vom Eugenienstein hinunter probieren wollte, solltest du auch mal probieren, falls du ihn noch nicht kennst- nagut - hab ihn schonmal irgendwann geschafft zu fahren - früher - glaub ich- ähm, naja, diesmal leider nicht- hab mich schön überschlagen, wie eine Dreckschüppe und hab mir das Vorderrad verbogen. 
Egal, bin danach noch ein wenig radlos durch die Gegend gelaufen und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, das sie ja fast im kompetten Rurtal diese neuen Naturschutzschilder mit den neuen Bedingungen aufgestellt haben. 

Find die Formulierung ein wenig amüsant, von wegen, "der Gebrauch von Geländefahrzeugen inclusive Mountainbike ist untersagt" ...oder so ähnlich. Und die Schilder stehen ja überall, auch an breiten Forstautobahnen.
Heißt also für mich MTB ist verboten....werd ich also demnächst dort mit dem Treckingrad fahren, das scheint ja erlaubt zu sein.   

Gruss Uwe


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Um Druckprobleme in unterschiedlichen Browsern zu vermeiden, würde ich die ein PDF Dokument zum Ausdruck empfehlen.



Oder das hier: 
word2pdf 
Die einzige Limitierung in der Gratis-Version ist das alles nur schwarz-weiß dargestellt wird. Finde ich aber nicht als großes Problem. Es gibt ja auch serialz2000 zum freischalten


----------



## XCRacer (24. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Find die Formulierung ein wenig amüsant, von wegen, "der Gebrauch von Geländefahrzeugen inclusive Mountainbike ist untersagt" ...oder so ähnlich. Und die Schilder stehen ja überall, auch an breiten Forstautobahnen.
> Heißt also für mich MTB ist verboten....werd ich also demnächst dort mit dem Treckingrad fahren, das scheint ja erlaubt zu sein.



Die rechtliche Formulierung bez.Mountainbike ist ja auch sehr schwierig. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, das wir (Biker) uns dort möglichst nicht, oder selten, oder zumindest nicht in großen Gruppen aufhalten sollten. Die Einschränkungen sind gering und meiner Meinung nach auch akzeptabel. Es könnte ja auch schlimmer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einschränkungen sind gering und meiner Meinung nach auch akzeptabel. Es könnte ja auch schlimmer sein



Hmm, da kann ich dir nicht ganz zusstimmen- die Einschränkungen find ich nicht gerade gering, weil sich Das ja scheinbar auf alle Wege bezieht- und das Gebiet ist ja nicht gerade klein. Gut, machen kann man eh nichts daran, ich finde es halt nur sehr traurig, weil es ein sehr schönes Gebiet ist. 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Heimwerker King (24. Februar 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Egal, bin danach noch ein wenig radlos durch die Gegend gelaufen und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, das sie ja fast im kompetten Rurtal diese neuen Naturschutzschilder mit den neuen Bedingungen aufgestellt haben.
> 
> Find die Formulierung ein wenig amüsant, von wegen, "*der Gebrauch von Geländefahrzeugen inclusive Mountainbike ist untersagt*" ...oder so ähnlich. Und die Schilder stehen ja überall, auch an breiten Forstautobahnen.
> Heißt also für mich MTB ist verboten....werd ich also demnächst dort mit dem Treckingrad fahren, das scheint ja erlaubt zu sein.
> Gruss Uwe



Hallo Uwe,
Hallo xcracer,

handelt es sich bei dem Gebiet um den Nationalpark Nordeifel? Soweit ich mich erinnere ist doch die Formulierung mit dem Geländefahrzeug incl. MTB aus der Naturparkverordnung raus. Wieso ist das den jetzt auf den Schildern. Kann bitte jamand eines der Schilder fotografieren. Danke. Habe den Beitrag im Zitat auch nach "Open Trails" gepostet. Bitte weitere Infos falls jemand genauer im Thema ist.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Handlampe (24. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> Hallo xcracer,
> 
> handelt es sich bei dem Gebiet um den Nationalpark Nordeifel? Soweit ich mich erinnere ist doch die Formulierung mit dem Geländefahrzeug incl. MTB aus der Naturparkverordnung raus. Wieso ist das den jetzt auf den Schildern. Kann bitte jamand eines der Schilder fotografieren. Danke. Habe den Beitrag im Zitat auch nach "Open Trails" gepostet. Bitte weitere Infos falls jemand genauer im Thema ist.
> ...




Hi Horst.

Ich weiß nicht, ob der Nationalpark so weit reicht, da weiß Rene wohl besser Bescheid. Die Schilder sind nicht so neu, es steht auch ein Datum darüber, wann die "neue Regelung" in Kraft getreten ist: Ich glaube, es war der 01.04.1998. 
Da ich bei meiner Wanderung ein wenig mehr Zeit hatte, ist mir auch aufgefallen, das nicht alle Schilder geändert wurden. An einigen stehen noch die allgemeinen Verbote für das Naturschutzgebiet, wie z.B. das Verbot des Campings usw.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2004)

Veilchendienstag 2004; ein idealer Tag für eine ausgedehnte Runde um den Rursee. Die Fahrer (leider nur 2): Boris und Ralph; beides eingefleischte "Firebiker". Wo ging's entlang heute...: Start in Roetgen zunächst Uphill in Richtung Lammersdorf; und ab in's Kalltal.
Auf dem Singletrail in's Kalltal habe ich mal schnell 'ne Bodenprobe genommen...  ...ist aber nicht's passiert !








An der Kalltalsperre vorbei; über die Staumauer und weiter in Richtung Simonskall, allerdings vor Simonskall hinauf bis Schmidt. Von dort aus sind wir die Abfahrt runter zum See, die kurz vor der Staumauer in Schwammenauel endet. Die "schöne Aussicht" haben wir irgendwie verpasst; aber hier war's auch ganz nett.










Über die Staumauer und weiter ging's um den Rursee. Um die Trails am Honigberg nicht zu verpassen, haben wir zwischendurch noch einen kräftigen Uphill mehr (In Richtung Paulushof) in Kauf genommen.













Schnell noch rüber nach Einruhr; dann Richtung Dedenborn und Hammer über den Eifelhöhenweg. Hoch nach Eicherscheid haben wir uns für die steilste Variante entschieden...kurz und schmerzlos sollte es sein; die Bodenverhältnisse waren besser als wir dachten. Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit Blick über das Rurtal:







Zurück ging's nun, zum Glück überwiegend Downhill, über Simmerath, Lammersdorf. Stolze 75km und knappe 1200hm hatten wir am Ende auf dem Tacho. Zu dieser Variante werde ich in Kürze nochmal einladen.





Alle Bilder gucken ?...Hier klicken...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Und drückt den Bayern gleich die Daumen; Madrid ist noch arroganter


----------



## rpo35 (24. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus! Wo hast du die Symbole her?



Nabend René...guckst Du hier ...pssst...nicht weiter sagen. Hab lang genug gesucht...  ...Jetzt komm mir nicht mit Copyrights...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2004)

Hat jemand Lust ?...Hier eintragen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Veilchendienstag 2004; ein idealer Tag für eine ausgedehnte Runde um den Rursee.


Glückwunsch zur anstrengenden Tour. Wir werden hier noch zu Langzeitausdauerspezialisten 

Werde die Symbole speichern, in einem Zippordener zusammenfassen und dann einen versteckten Download auf meiner HP anbieten. Näheres dazu später


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Werde die Symbole speichern, in einem Zippordener zusammenfassen und dann einen versteckten Download auf meiner HP anbieten. Näheres dazu später



@Rene: Warte noch damit; ich schicke Dir den kompletten Satz heute abend.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

>



Ps: Das war übrigens eine der Schlüsselstellen am Honigberg...um ehrlich zu sein; ich bin da brav abgestiegen...  weil....direkt dahinter folgt eine feine Spitzkehre und die alleine war schon schwer genug für mich...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (25. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch zur anstrengenden Tour. Wir werden hier noch zu Langzeitausdauerspezialisten


 Ich glaube, dafür müssen wir noch eine Schippe drauflegen. Wenn ich Tränen in den Augen haben möchte, sehe ich mir die Siegerzeiten der letzten Transalp an, allerdings reicht mir da auch der Vulkanbike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Monstersteigung am Ende der ersten Runde, und plötzlich überholt mich eine Staubwolke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Na gut, Athen findet ohne mich statt.


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...und plötzlich überholt mich eine Staubwolke.



Das war entweder René oder ich...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war entweder René oder ich...
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Kann gut sein.    Fahrzeit Holger 3:54:20 h, Fahrzeit Rene 3:17:30 h, Fahrzeit Ralph 3:16:40h.
Bin übrigens auch mitgefahren. Natürlich 2 Runden    7:23:46 h. 3 Platten und 2 mal Kette gerissen   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (25. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann gut sein.    Fahrzeit Holger 3:54:20 h, Fahrzeit Rene 3:17:30 h, Fahrzeit Ralph 3:16:40h.
> Bin übrigens auch mitgefahren. Natürlich 2 Runden    7:23:46 h. 3 Platten und 2 mal Kette gerissen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


 Bei soviel Glück hätte mich irgend wann mal an eine Ecke gestellt und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
 Ist je mein Alptraum.


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann gut sein.    Fahrzeit Holger 3:54:20 h, Fahrzeit Rene 3:17:30 h, Fahrzeit Ralph 3:16:40h.
> Bin übrigens auch mitgefahren. Natürlich 2 Runden    7:23:46 h. 3 Platten und 2 mal Kette gerissen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Also René ist meines Wissens spazieren gefahren (hat sogar zwischendurch fotografiert); ich bin für meine Verhältnisse schon recht schnell gefahren;das heisst, ich hab im ziel nicht  :kotz: ...also hätte ich noch ein paar Kohlen drauflegen können, kannte aber die Strecke nicht. Holger's Geschichte zu dem Rennen kenne ich nicht.
Zum Thema Pannen: Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal... und wo wohl ? In La Reid (EBBT-Serie) natürlich. 2 Kartuschen für die Pumpe dabei, die erste für 'nen Teamkollegen geopfert und dann selbst 2x platt...  . Nach 6:14 oder so war die Quälerei dann endlich vorbei...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Bei soviel Glück hätte mich irgend wann mal an eine Ecke gestellt und
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was nützt es ? Beim letzten Kettenriß an dem langen steilen Schotteraufstieg mit den Bahnschwellen drin ist auch noch das Schaltwerk mit in die Brüche gegangen. So bin ich zu Fuß hoch, oben provisorisch repariert und mit einem Singlespeed die letzten 15 km zum Ziel. Die gute Gesamtfahrzeit war somit kaputt   

Ich war aber vom Material her schlecht vorbereitet. Selbst Schuld.     

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (25. Februar 2004)

Ohhh Geschichten sind gefragt. Also meine.

 Es begab sich zu der Zeit 2003, dass viele Leute mit mir einen Marathon fahren wollten, diese dann aber alle kurzfristige Konditionsschwächen hatten, so dass ich alleine fahren durfte und mich auf meine eigentliche Saisonplanung besonnen habe. Nächster Saisonhöhepunkt war der Rursee-Marathon. Somit befand ich mich nicht in optimaler Bikeverfassung und habe das Rennen entspannt angegangen. Auch habe ich mich an allen Schlangen braf angestell und von dem Zustand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, war ich im Ziel weit entfernt. Dafür konnte ich am Montag wieder laufen.

  Mein Ziel, knack die Bestzeit, muss ich allerdings auf 2005 verschieben, da ich im September in den Dolomiten weile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anmerkung: Von einer 3:17 oder 3:16 kann ich nur träumen. Da müssen alle Schlangen fehlen und am Berg Rückenwind.


----------



## marco w. (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo, bin direkt mal auf die Seite des Vulkanbike Marathon gegangen und muss sagen, RESPEKT.
Aber wenn ich einen Marathon / Rennen fahre, habe ich danach Hunger (und was für welchen) da hüte ich mich doch davor zu  :kotz:  

Naja, scheine nicht genug zu geben ...

Also, bis Ostern

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Happy_User (25. Februar 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bin direkt mal auf die Seite des Vulkanbike Marathon gegangen und muss sagen, RESPEKT.
> Aber wenn ich einen Marathon / Rennen fahre, habe ich danach Hunger (und was für welchen) da hüte ich mich doch davor zu  :kotz:
> 
> Naja, scheine nicht genug zu geben ...
> ...


 Hallo Marco,

 wenn Du Puls Anschlach gefahren bist, hast Du keinen Hunger. Nicht direkt. vielleicht 1 - 2 Stunden später. Ich kenn das vom Laufen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wünsche Dir viel Spass in Spanien. Hier schneit es gerade.


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. Februar 2004)

Huhu René,

kannst Du sagen ob diese Schilder zum Nationalpark Nordeifel gehören???
Gruß
Horst



			
				Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> Hallo xcracer,
> 
> handelt es sich bei dem Gebiet um den Nationalpark Nordeifel? Soweit ich mich erinnere ist doch die Formulierung mit dem Geländefahrzeug incl. MTB aus der Naturparkverordnung raus. Wieso ist das den jetzt auf den Schildern. Kann bitte jamand eines der Schilder fotografieren. Danke. Habe den Beitrag im Zitat auch nach "Open Trails" gepostet. Bitte weitere Infos falls jemand genauer im Thema ist.
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhh Geschichten sind gefragt. Also meine...Rursee-Marathon...



 @Holger: ich hatte jetzt eigentlich Deine Geschichte zum Vulkanbike erwartet...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (25. Februar 2004)

Tja Ralph,

 war ein so genannter Aufbauwettkampf.


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Ralph,
> 
> war ein so genannter Aufbauwettkampf.



achso...schade; muß ich mir meine spannende Gute Nacht-Geschichte bei meiner Frau einfordern...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (25. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu René,
> 
> kannst Du sagen ob diese Schilder zum Nationalpark Nordeifel gehören???
> Gruß
> Horst



Nabend zusammen,

ich werde mal stellvertretend für Rene antworten   

Das Gebiet und die Schilder gehören nicht zum Nationalpark, da Nideggen nicht den Nationalparkplan unterschrieben hat, oder so.   

Was auf den Schildern steht, siehe Anhang Schildklein.

Demnach ist man dort mit dem Rad relativ illegal unterwegs, allerdings geht durch das Gebiet auch ein Radwanderweg, sollte also auf den breiten Wegen keine Probleme geben. Dummerweise führen traumhafte Singeltrails Richtung Abenden oder Untermaubach, siehe Anhang. Diese sollten am Wochenende nicht befahren werden, zuviel Ausflugsverkehr, macht bestimmt beiden Seiten keinen Spaß. Ob man in der Woche oder z.B. an Wiverfastelovend   es verantworten kann, in Nideggen einen kleinen Ausflug zu unternehmen, muß jeder mit sich selber ausmachen.   Freunde von mir durften als Kletterer dort Strafe zahlen, weil sie zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort waren.   

@Vulkanbike Teilnehmer

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, das ich nicht der langsamste Teilnehmer aus diesem erlauchten Kreis war, die zweite Runde macht auch mehr Spaß, man freut sich auf die schönen Trails und das Kleinhirn hat die bösen Teile schon wieder verdrängt.   

@Rasende Langstreckler

Mal eine Frage: Habe am letzten Samstag eine kleine Runde im Oberbergischen Land gemacht, 55 km und 1700 Hm. War das nun GA1, GA2 oder vollkommen eGAl.   

Ich hoffe,  das Wetter ist am Wochenende mal etwas besser und motiviert zu einem kleinen Ausflug mit den lokalen Grössen.   

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> War das nun GA1, GA2 oder vollkommen eGAl.



Hallo Michael,

letzteres ! Haupsache Du hattest Spass  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. Februar 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich werde mal stellvertretend für Rene antworten
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort, Michael 

Den Text auf dem Schild habe ich bisher auf keinem "amtlichen" Schild gefunden. Vor allen Dingen den Abschnitt mit den "Geländefahrzeugen und Mountainbikes"
Ich könnte jetzt Tilman darauf ansetzten. Er würde den Text in der Luft zerreißen 

Ich finde es aber absolut OK, das dort das Biken untersagt ist. Es ist teilweise kaum lenkerbreit. Am WE oder Feiertagen ist es hirnrissig und absulut schädlich für unser Ansehen dort zu biken. Mann kann sich nur Ärger einhandeln. Auch ohne Schilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2004)

Für Samstag haben Holger, Jörg und ich geplant, den zweiten Abschnitt der Blankenheim-Langerwehe-Tour zu testen. Die Blankenheim-Langerwehe-Tour haben wir für den 7.3. veranschlagt! Steht aber noch in der Schwebe, da das Wetter sich deutlich verbessern müßte. Die Blankh-Langw-Tour umfasst ca.120km und 1800Hm !

kommenden Samstag ist also geplant:
10.00Uhr Treff an der Wbtsp
Mit dem Bike über Raffelsbrand, Kalltalsperre, Simmerath zum Einstieg in den 2.Teil der Blankh-Langw-Tour bei Dedenborn
Dann am Rursee vorbei über Schmidt, Kalltall, Kleinhau und Rennweg zurück zur Wbtsp

ca.67km / 1400Hm

Hier könnt ihr euch für Samstag eintragen 

Sonntag dann ganz normal Treff aum 11Uhr an der Wehebachtalsperre zum Easy-Biking


----------



## Happy_User (26. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Für Samstag haben Holger, Jörg und ich geplant, den zweiten Abschnitt der Blankenheim-Langerwehe-Tour zu testen. Die Blankenheim-Langerwehe-Tour haben wir für den 7.3. veranschlagt! Steht aber noch in der Schwebe, da das Wetter sich deutlich verbessern müßte. Die Blankh-Langw-Tour umfasst ca.120km und 1800Hm !
> 
> kommenden Samstag ist also geplant:
> 10.00Uhr Treff an der Wbtsp
> ...


 Super René,

 das sieht richtig klasse aus. Da ist Freitag feine Pastaparty angesagt und dann ist 9:00 Abflug in Hoven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Super René,
> 
> das sieht richtig klasse aus. Da ist Freitag feine Pastaparty angesagt und dann ist 9:00 Abflug in Hoven.
> 
> ...



@Holger, würde gegen 08:45 Uhr bei Dir sein. Kurz anziehen und dann fahren wir von dir gemeinsam zur WBTS. Ist das o.k.


----------



## Schnucki (26. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag dann ganz normal Treff aum 11Uhr an der Wehebachtalsperre zum Easy-Biking



Hallo Rene,

kannst du Easy Biking bitte etwas konkretisieren: Wieviele Km und Hm sind denn da angedacht?

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Happy_User (26. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rene,
> 
> kannst du Easy Biking bitte etwas konkretisieren: Wieviele Km und Hm sind denn da angedacht?
> 
> ...


 Hallo Schnucki,

 soviel ich weiß noch nichts konkretes. Mach doch einfach einen Vorschlag.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2004)

Hi,

trage mich mal unter Vorbehalt für Sa. ein...wer weiss, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt !? Wenn ich mit dem Bike anreise, wird das ein harter Tag für mich richtig ?  
Sonntag ist schlecht für mich...muß schon Sonntag abends Richtung Berlin (bis Donnerstags). Also Laufschuhe einpacken und nix mit "Nightrides"...  
Den hab auch heute schon gecancelt und bin 'ne Runde durch den Schnee gehüpft...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (26. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag dann ganz normal Treff aum 11Uhr an der Wehebachtalsperre zum Easy-Biking



Trägst du dafür noch einen Termin ein wo man sich eintragen kann?
Würde gerne nochmal mitfahren


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du Easy Biking bitte etwas konkretisieren: Wieviele Km und Hm sind denn da angedacht?



Ca. 40km und 500Hm! Wirklich easy!
Näheres im Link

Tust du hier eintagen machen!


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> trage mich mal unter Vorbehalt für Sa. ein...wer weiss, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt !? Wenn ich mit dem Bike anreise, wird das ein harter Tag für mich richtig ?



Dirk S. und Milzmann (das ist der unrasierte Typ ohne Helm  ) treffen uns um 11.45Uhr auf der Staumauer der Kalltalsperre. Kannst dich ja dann da einhaken und uns bis Dedenborn begleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (27. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dirk S. und Milzmann (das ist der unrasierte Typ ohne Helm  ) treffen uns um 11.45Uhr auf der Staumauer der Kalltalsperre. Kannst dich ja dann da einhaken und uns bis Dedenborn begleiten.




Hallo Rene,
schön das Du mich vergessen hast!   
Ich werde *mich mit Holger * an der Kalltalsperre einhacken!  
Bis Morgen....

Habe mit Begeisterung eure Beträge über die Marathon - Zeiten gelesen.
Meine Zeiten verrate ich euch nicht.
Vielleicht bekommen wir für Daun oder Willingen eine ordentliche Truppe zusammen.
Dann aber nicht nur die kleine Runde RENE...


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Dirk S. und Milzmann (das ist der unrasierte Typ ohne Helm  ) treffen uns um 11.45Uhr auf der Staumauer der Kalltalsperre. Kannst dich ja dann da einhaken und uns bis Dedenborn begleiten.



11:45 Staumauer Kalltalsperre klingt gut ! Wo ich mich ausklinke; mal sehen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (27. Februar 2004)

HUHU

Ich komme auch am Samstag!! Macht euch auf was gefasst!! Ich muss EB trainieren!!


----------



## XCRacer (27. Februar 2004)

Ich befürchte, Samstag ist eher GA1-GA2 angesagt...


----------



## redrace (27. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte, Samstag ist eher GA1-GA2 angesagt...




Na und, wer erster ist hat gewonnen!!    

Nee ich mach doch nur Spaß, wieso nimmt mich überhaupt einer ernst!!??!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte, Samstag ist eher GA1-GA2 angesagt...



Na hoffentlich, was heißt hier eigentlich ich befürchte  . Laß mich mal überraschen was dabei rauskommt, wenn sich die komplette Elite trifft    Zieht euch bloß warm an damit ihr nicht so friert   wenn ihr immer oben auf mich warten müßt   
Für Holger und mich werden es ja über 100 KM sein.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (27. Februar 2004)

Genau. Wenn der Schneegott will, können wir ohne lange Pausen und Pannen 6 Stunden durchrollen. Das könnte sonst ein laaaaaaaaaanger Tag werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und für einen Eifelcross brauchen wir GA1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und nicht GA2 Intervallmethode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cu2morrow


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Zieht euch bloß warm an damit ihr nicht so friert   wenn ihr immer oben auf mich warten müßt



@Jörg: Noch wärmer ?...  
@Meik: Keine Panik; nehme Dich sicher nicht ernst...  . Aber EB zu trainieren und trotzdem mit uns zu fahren ist kein Problem: Ich bringe ein Seil mit und Du ziehst mich.

Bin mir noch nicht ganz darüber im klaren, ob ich um 9:00 am Treffpunkt bin oder um 11:45 an der Kalltalsperre...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Noch wärmer ?...



Na klar   . Oder ihr haltet euch mit Schneemannbauen warm   Soll ja auch Spaß machen   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (27. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir noch nicht ganz darüber im klaren, ob ich um 9:00 am Treffpunkt bin oder um 11:45 an der Kalltalsperre...


 Probier lieber 10:00. könnte sonst etwas kalt werden.


----------



## on any sunday (27. Februar 2004)

Tach zusammen,

also ich sehe im Moment vor lauter Schneegestöber den Hürtgenwald nicht mehr. (ja, ich kann normalerweise den Hürtgenwald sehen)
 
Wollte eigentlich morgen mitfahren, aber schon die Anfahrt könnte zum Abenteuer werden. Trotzdem viel Spaß und die Schneeketten und Schaufeln nicht vergessen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Probier lieber 10:00. könnte sonst etwas kalt werden.



 mach ich...muß dann um 9 los...


----------



## Happy_User (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo Eifelbewohner,

 wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Hier in Hoven ist seit heute Mittag kein Schnee mehr gefallen. Ruruferradweg ist mit dem Bike gut zu befahren. Strasse sind alle frei und wir haben einen wolkenlosen Himmel.
 Nun liegen wir hier auf 110 müM. Wie sieht es in der Eifel aus?


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es in der Eifel aus?



derzeit kein Schneefall...soll aber morgen schneien.
Roetgen hat ca. 10cm; ab Fringshaus liegen sicher noch 5-10 mehr...*g*


----------



## Eifelrad (27. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eifelbewohner,
> 
> wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Hier in Hoven ist seit heute Mittag kein Schnee mehr gefallen. Ruruferradweg ist mit dem Bike gut zu befahren. Strasse sind alle frei und wir haben einen wolkenlosen Himmel.
> Nun liegen wir hier auf 110 müM. Wie sieht es in der Eifel aus?



In Simmerath liegen 25cm Schnee; Eifelwetter.de meldet sogar 28cm. Um es ist saukalt ! Also morgen besser das Bike gegen das Snowboard tauschen   

Andreas


----------



## Happy_User (27. Februar 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> In Simmerath liegen 25cm Schnee; Eifelwetter.de meldet sogar 28cm. Um es ist saukalt ! Also morgen besser das Bike gegen das Snowboard tauschen
> 
> Andreas


 Mal ne blöde Frage: Was machst Du auf Deinem Foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelrad (27. Februar 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne blöde Frage: Was machst Du auf Deinem Foto?


... irgendetwas zerlegen und sauber "kratzen" ...


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

hier gibt's das 1. Roadbook jetzt als pdf. Die alte Darstellung habe ich komplett gelöscht.

Bis morgen zur Tiefschnee-Tour !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo Mädels,
ich werde mich Morgen nicht in das Sauwetter begeben.
Das ist mir zu kalt!  
Bin halt eine schlappe ..... :  

Bereite mich lieber auf Malle vor.
Nachsten Sonntag geht es los. 
Euch viel Spaß beim Schneeschieben!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Februar 2004)

Morgen zusammen,

bin mal gespannt was gleich geht    Selbst hier bei uns in Neuss liegen ca. 20cm Schnee    Egal, auf jeden Fall wird angefahren   

Bis um 10:00 Uhr auf der WBTSP. 
@Rene, eventl. ein bischen auf Holger und mich warten. Wir wissen ja nicht wie die Verkeherslage ist   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (28. Februar 2004)

Jau Männers! Bis gleich!


----------



## Happy_User (28. Februar 2004)

Moin,

 hier hat es seit gestern Mittag nicht mehr geschneit. Für die Anfahrt bin ich optimistisch.


			
				Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Bereite mich lieber auf Malle vor.
> Nachsten Sonntag geht es los.


 Haste ne 10er Karte fürs Solarium?


----------



## Dirk S. (28. Februar 2004)

Haste ne 10er Karte fürs Solarium?[/QUOTE]

Nee, leider nicht.  
Werde mich Heute schön auf der Couch entspannen und Morgen
noch einen kleinen Halbmarthon laufen.

Gedanklich fahre ich schon in kurzer Hose und T -Shirt.
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## redrace (28. Februar 2004)

HUHU

Ich hoffe Ihr seit alle gut zu Hause angekommen!! 
Trotz des wetterbedingten großen Straßenanteils heute war es eine schöne Runde!!
Bilder gibts hier !!


----------



## XCRacer (28. Februar 2004)

Lade meine Bilder gerade hoch. Bericht gibt's später!

Was mir im Moment wichtiger ist:
*Ich werde morgen NICHT zur Wehebachtalsperre kommen!* 

Es liegt dort dermaßen Schnee, das das Vorankommen sehr schwierig ist. Ich glaube nicht, das wir dort Spaß hätten. Ich werde morgen meine Langlaufskier ins Auto packen und zum Skilanglauf in die Eifel fahren.

Wäre schön, wenn sich Iggy und Schnucki auf meine pm, die ich gleich schreiben werde, melden. Damit ich weiß, das ihr beiden am Sonntag-morgen nicht zur Wbtsp unterwegs seit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2004)

Hi,

sorry dass ich ein bischen angefressen war, weil wir das schöne Stück an der Rur entlang verpasst haben...war trotzdem 'ne schöne Runde !

Hier geht's zu meinen Bildern. Ich hab mich dann von Lammersdorf nach Roetgen nochmal durch den Tiefschnee gekämpft...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Mein Favorit heute; Jörg auf dem Kreuz...


----------



## XCRacer (28. Februar 2004)

Traumwetter für einen Winterspaziergeng, aber weniger geeignet zum Mountainbiken. Das mußten wir (Holger, Jörg, Meik, Ralph, René) bereits nach weniger Kilometern nach dem Start an der Wehebachtalsperre erkennen.















Irgendwie ging es dann doch weiter. Aber als wir bei Raffelsbrand in den Wald fuhren, waren wir uns schnell einig: Hier heht es für uns nicht weiter! Wir sind dann auf die Straße ausgewichen um das "Problem" zu umfahren.

Es bestand heute zudem eine gewisse "Uneinigkeit" bezüglich der weitern Vorgehensweise! Um die Sache mal diplomatisch zu umschreiben  Letztendlich sind wir dann ab Dedenborn ausnahmslos auf der Strasse weitergefahren. Was wohl eine kluge Entscheidung war.

Traumhafte Landschaften:














Hier gibt es alle Bilder von René , Ralph  und Meik 

Das Durchklicken der Bilder lohnt sich dismal besonders. Traumhafte Winterfotos. AUGENWEIDE !

Mein Tacho spinnte heute wieder ein bisschen. Aber das Höhenprofil müßte halbwegs stimmen


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2004)

@René: verstehe nicht, warum dein Bericht so negativ ausfällt ! Werde das auf meiner Seite anders darstellen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (28. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde das auf meiner Seite anders darstellen !



Kein Problem! Jedem seine Meinung. Hätte ich Holger den Bericht schreiben lassen sollen?!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Februar 2004)

@ allmitfahrer

wie immer melde ich mich erst sehr spät. Aber ich mußte noch das 300 gr. Filetsteak bei meinem Holkohlengriller vernichten     Das ist für mich Pflicht.
Für mich war es heute eine der schönsten Touren überhaupt. Suuuuper Wetter, eine außergewöhnliche Landschaft, schwere kaum fahrbare Abfahrten, kaum bezwingbare Anstiege und auch die Straße kam nicht zu kurz. Also für jeden etwas    Mensch was haben wir teilweise gelacht   

Hier das Foto hat auch Seltenheitswert:





Zu dem anderen Thema sage ich nichts. Das gehört hier nicht hin   

@ Rene. Viel Spaß morgen. Und guten Wachs unterm Ski.  Ich fahre zur Erholung eine Tour durchs weite Land   

Für die, die Interesse haben, hier meine Fotos Schneetour 

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich war es heute eine der schönsten Touren überhaupt. Suuuuper Wetter, eine außergewöhnliche Landschaft,...



das wollte ich hören...*g*...meinen Bericht gibt's hier ...stürze mich jetzt auf Jörgs Bilder und werde die natürlich auch noch verlinken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Februar 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dem anderen Thema sage ich nichts. Das gehört hier nicht hin



 du hast alles gesagt...dir hat die Tour gefallen !


----------



## Frank S. (1. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Lade meine Bilder gerade hoch. Bericht gibt's später!
> 
> Was mir im Moment wichtiger ist:
> *Ich werde morgen NICHT zur Wehebachtalsperre kommen!*
> ...



Hallo,
ich war getsren um 11 Uhr an der Wbstp und habe auf euch gewartete.
Tja das kommt davon wenn man nicht immer den Thread hier verfolgt und sich für die Termine nicht anmeldet.

Aber egal ich bin danach eine Runde um die Wbtsp gefahren und ich bin wirklich gefahren. Die breiten Waldautobahnen waren alle "fahrbar" . Ich habe mir zwar an einer Stelle den Schnee etwas genauer betrachtet ,  aber es war eine tolle Runde. Im Laufenbureger Wald lag auch nicht mehr so viel Schnee wie an der Wbtsp. 

Es war auf jeden Fall echt klasse und ich bin 60km und 600hm gefahren.

Was ist denn für nächsten Samstag und Sonntag geplant?
Ich trage mich dann auch wieder für den Termin ein!


----------



## IGGY (2. März 2004)

Also ich währe am Samstag oder Sonntag auch dabei!


----------



## XCRacer (3. März 2004)

Wir (Holger, Jörg, Reinhard und ich) fahren am Sonntag mit dem Bike nach NL. Wir treffen uns um 8 Uhr morgens!!! Kann mir kaum vorstellen, das diese Uhrzeit hier im Forum auf große Begeisterung trifft  

Vorschlag: Deshalb macht ihr (Frank, Ingo) doch einen Termin für die Wbtsp.


----------



## Frank S. (3. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Vorschlag: Deshalb macht ihr (Frank, Ingo) doch einen Termin für die Wbtsp.




Hallo René,
das halte ich für einen guten Vorschlag.   

Ich trage jetzt mal einen Termin für Sonntag ein. 
Die genaue Strecke können wir hier ja noch diskutieren.


----------



## IGGY (3. März 2004)

8 Uhr? Ihr seit ja sehr motiviert. Naja Frank dann machen wir mal den Wald unsicher. Vieleicht trägt sich ja noch der ein oder andere ein!?


----------



## rpo35 (5. März 2004)

Hallöchen,

und wieder was zum Feiern...  
Der Felix (Pumuckl) hat heute Geburtstag...Na dann...  

Alles Gute und fahr bald nochmal mit !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (5. März 2004)

Hiphip Hura! Glückwunsch!


----------



## rpo35 (5. März 2004)

Im Fotoalbum sind unter den 5 aktivsten Mitgliedern 3 WBTS IBCLer...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Ich starte am Sonntag von Roetgen ca. 10:30 in Richtung Konzen und von da aus je nach Wetter ins Hohe Venn oder Rurtal. Hier geht's zum Termin.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. März 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!!!

Fahre bestimmt mal wieder mit, habe momentan aber nicht so viel Zeit zum Biken und dann sind mir Eure Marathons um die 90 Km echt zu viel   !!!
Viele Grüße Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (6. März 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!!!
> 
> Fahre bestimmt mal wieder mit, habe momentan aber nicht so viel Zeit zum Biken und dann sind mir Eure Marathons um die 90 Km echt zu viel  !!!
> Viele Grüße Felix


 Hallo Felix,

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch aus Hoven. 

 Da hier gerade die abschreckende Zahl 90 erwhnt wird, muss nun ich als auch ein 90 fahrer hier mal ein Wort der Kritik an alle die los lassen, die immer schreiben: "Neee, Ihr fahrt mir zu weit. Das schaffe ich nicht."
*Bitte rechnet einmal in den Tourenbeschreibungen nach.* 
 Dieser Treff heißt: WBTS. Der offizielle Tourenstart ist an der WBTS. Die 90 km kommen dann zustande, wenn z.B. Ralph, René, meiner Einer, von zu Hause zur WBTS per Bike rollen, die Tour fahren und dann nach Hause rollen. Bei einer klassischen WBTS habe ich am Ende des Tages eine 80 auf dem Tacho mit 1100 HM.
 Davon entfallen 300 HM auf An- und Abfahrt und genauso 30 km.
 Also bleiben für die WBTS Tour selber: 1000 HM und 50 km.
 Die Tour vom letzten Wo-Ende war definitiv als "Monstertour" ausgeschrieben, die René, Jörg und ich als Vorbereitung für einen Eifelcross nutzen wollten.
 Da dies ein offenes Forumist, steht es Euch auch frei einmal Torenvorschläge in der Region WBTS zu machen. Oder am Anfang der Woche eine Wunsch zu äussern.
 z.B.: Ich würde gerne einmal durch den Laufenburgerwald fahren und das Franzosenkreuz sehen. Kennt da einer eine Route?
 Dann wird sich die Reaktion in diesem Thema zeigen. Entweder, alle lieben Euch für den Vorschlag, dann gibt es ganz viele Antworten, oder es herrscht großes Schweigen und Ihr fahrt amSonntag allein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 grundsätzlich ist INITIATIVE gefragt. Weil maulen, kann jeder.

 In diesem Sinne

  happy Biking

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Die 90 km kommen dann zustande, wenn z.B. Ralph, René, meiner Einer, von zu Hause zur WBTS per Bike rollen, die Tour fahren und dann nach Hause rollen...



Moin moin,

meines Wissens hat Felix kein Fahrzeug und muß also auch an-/abrollen d.h. genau die 75-100km abstrampeln wie wir. Und unter maulen verstehe ich etwas anderes. Ich zum Beispiel habe letzten Samstag gemault und gemeckert...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Ich starte am Sonntag von Roetgen ca. 10:30 in Richtung Konzen und von da aus je nach Wetter ins Hohe Venn oder Rurtal. Hier geht's zum Termin.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


He wieso denn jetzt 2 Termine für Sonntag? Kann man nicht zusammen fahren? Ich frage Frank mal ob wir zu Dir hoch kommen. Ist mal eine andere Strecke!


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> He wieso denn jetzt 2 Termine für Sonntag? Kann man nicht zusammen fahren? Ich frage Frank mal ob wir zu Dir hoch kommen. Ist mal eine andere Strecke!



Hi @Iggy,

in Konzen treffe ich mich mit einem Freund, der nach einer etwas längeren Auszeit noch "nicht ganz so fit" ist wie wir. Dem kann ich es nicht antun, mit mir zur WBTS zu kommen. Ihr könnt aber gerne mitkommen; wir könnten uns nach der Runde mit ihm notfalls immer noch etwas austoben.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2004)

sehe ich gerade, das Erhard (Halfman) sich eingetragen hat ! (Stolberg; Fahrgemeinschaft...?). Also bin ich in jedem Fall um 10:30 am Bahnhof bzw. um 10:30 müssen wir wirklich los !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. März 2004)

Ich werde dasein. Bahnhof ist doch da wo wir uns schonmal getroffen haben auf dem Parkplatz?


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dasein. Bahnhof ist doch da wo wir uns schonmal getroffen haben auf dem Parkplatz?



Jo, genau da ! Bis morgen dann...


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2004)

@Frank: Und was ist jetzt mit Dir ? Wäre nicht so schön, wenn Du jetzt alleine da stehst...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> meines Wissens hat Felix kein Fahrzeug und muß also auch an-/abrollen d.h. genau die 75-100km abstrampeln wie wir. Und unter maulen verstehe ich etwas anderes.
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Danke Ralph!!!!   

Da ich keine Auto besitze, muss ich auch von DN aus starten und habe dann nach einer 50 Km WBTS-Tour auch meine 80 Km auf dem Tacho. Außerdem habe ich es am eigenen Leibe erfahren dürfen, was es heißt mit Euch, gell Holger   , eine 90 Km Tour (Kalltal hin und zurück) zu fahren....!! Anschließend war ich tot!!!! 
Das ist aber immernoch kein gemeckere, ich schätze meine Kondition nur realistisch ein. Ich gönne Euch die langen Toure!!!

Ich komme im Früjahr bestimmt mal wieder mit, aber zur Zeit habe ich echt wenig Zeit (Examen rückt immer näher) und das ist leider keine Ausrede!!!

Viele Grüße Felix

PS @ Holger
  trotzdem Danke für die Glückwünsche!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (6. März 2004)

Also, dann muss ich hier die Aussage der Nachricht noch einmal richtig stellen. 
 Das Felix ab DN fährt ist mir klar. Felix, Du scheinst die PIM die ich zeitglich geschickt habe nicht gelesen zu haben.

 Aussage der Nachricht sollte sein, dass die Touren ab WBTS Start auf der Staumauer bis Zieleinlauf WBTS auf dem Parkplatz keine 90 km lang sind. 

 Eine Aussage in der Form: Eure 90 km Touren sind mir zu lang, schreckt alle ab, die einfach eine Fahrgemeinschaft an der WBTS suchen, und sich nicht die Zeit nehmen, alle 800 Kommentare zurück zu lesen.
 Ich habe auch bewusst Anreden wie "Euch" benutzt. Ich hoffe, Du hast keine gespaltene Persönlichkeit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
 Dummer Weise habe ich halt Deinen Kommentar zum Anlass genommen, um hier einfach einmal die Entfernung richtig zustellen. Ich könnte dies auch genauso noch einmal zum Thema Geschwindigkeit machen. Dies ist ein Problem, dass sich die letzten Wochen schon durch dieses Thema zieht. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass durch diese Diskussionen einige Abschrecken lassen und nicht zum Biken erscheinen.

 Sinn und Zweck dieser Fahrten ist, wenn ich da René richtig verstanden habe, dass sich hier alle Leistungsklassen zu einem lockeren Biken treffen und auch ohne murren auf schwächere Rücksicht genommen wird. Die Individualsportart Biken, soll hier einen Team Charakter bekommen.

 Falls ich dies hier falsch dargestellt habe, würde ich René (XCRacer) bitten, dies einfach kurz richtig zu stellen.

 Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass wir jetzt alle einen entspannten Start in den Frühling, mit vielen gemeinsamen Fahrten an der WBTS, bekommen

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. März 2004)

@ Holger
Stimmt, habe Deine PM "Mein Genöhle" erst nach meinem Beitrag gelesen!!
Da ich in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich viel im Forum war, habe ich die Disskussion über die Geschwindigkeit nicht mitbekommen und wollte sie durch meinem Kommentar (90 Km sind mir zu viel) nicht noch anheizen. Bin natürlich von meiner zufahrenden Distanz und nicht von der WBTS ausgegangen.

Ich bin auch nicht für alle Zeit verschreckt, sondern werde in nächster Zeit bestimmt nochmal mit biken gehen.

Auf eine friedliche   und gediegene Bikesaison mit vielen Bikeerlebnissen!!!

Schönes Wochenende!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## IGGY (6. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Frank: Und was ist jetzt mit Dir ? Wäre nicht so schön, wenn Du jetzt alleine da stehst...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Frank hat leider keine Möglichkeit (Auto) um nach Roetgen zu kommen!


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Frank hat leider keine Möglichkeit (Auto) um nach Roetgen zu kommen!



Ist es dann nicht besser, wenn Du mit ihm an der WBTS startest ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es dann nicht besser, wenn Du mit ihm an der WBTS startest ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Ich wohne doch näher an Roetgen. Wollte mal was anderes fahren anstatt immer um die WBTSP. Hoffe es nimmt mir niemand übel !?


----------



## Frank S. (6. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Frank: Und was ist jetzt mit Dir ? Wäre nicht so schön, wenn Du jetzt alleine da stehst...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hallo,
da ich morgen kein Auto zur Verfügung habe und mir die Anreise mit dem Bike zu weit ist, werde ich alleine eine Runde drehen.

Also bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Sinn und Zweck dieser Fahrten ist, wenn ich da René richtig verstanden habe, dass sich hier alle Leistungsklassen zu einem lockeren Biken treffen und auch ohne murren auf schwächere Rücksicht genommen wird. Die Individualsportart Biken, soll hier einen Team Charakter bekommen.



Genau Holger und das kommt auch wieder. Da bin ich mir sicher. Problem ist bei vielen auch das Wetter. Erfahrung mit meinen MTB-Kumpels. z.B. heute bin ich 80km locker gerollt. Vorbereitung für morgige Monstertour nach Holland.   Es ist keiner mitgefahren. Zu kalt, zu windig zu naß. Tja, es gibt solche und solche. Meiner Meinung nach bringt es nicht viel hier darüber zu diskutieren    Wer mit will fährt mit und wer nicht der halt nicht.
Wie Du schon sagst. Wer liest die ganzen anderen Threads durch. Ich habe das Problem doch auch schon vor Wochen in einem Thread eröffnet. Das weiß heute keiner mehr. Wenn Leute mitfahren wollen lesen sie die Beschreibung im Termin. Und da steht fast alles drin. Außerdem haben wir bis jetzt immer gewartet. Meißtens ihr auf mich   
So, jetzt gehts ins Bett. Um 03:45 Uhr wird aufgestanden und um 07:00 Uhr ist Abfahrt.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. März 2004)

@Pumuckl

sorry, daß wichtigste habe ich vergessen. Auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag   und alles Gute.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (6. März 2004)

@Felix: Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag  

Da das WE in der Regel aus zwei Tagen besteht, wird es wohl kein Problem darstellen, wenn wir an _einem_ Tag (Sonntag?) Easy-Biking machen und an dem _anderen_ Tag (Samstag) Long-Distance-Biking.

Im Übrigen sehe ich hier im Forum eine gewisse Spannung. Die Harmonie die noch am Anfang der WBTS-Touren bestand, scheint zu bröckeln! 

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Sport festigt und prägt den Charakter eines Menschen. Sportler sind Individualisten, Dickschädel und Egoisten! Wären sie das nicht, wären sie nicht da wo sie jetzt sind. Sie würden den halben Tag auf der Couch liegen und das Leben an sich vorrüber gehen lassen. WIR Mountainbiker wissen was es heißt zu leiden und an die eigenen Grenzen zu gehen und diese zu verschieben.

Wem der Schuh passt, soll ihn sich anziehen  ..mir passt er 

*Zitat aus dem Buch "Die neue mentale Stärke" von James E.Loehr:
Die endlose Reise:
Nirgends wird es deutlicher als im Sport, das jede Kriese eine Gelegenheit bietet an ihr zu wachsen. Im Leben wie im Sport ist Streß der Stimulus für Wachstum. Kein Streß kein Wachstum.

Nirgends wird es deutlicher als im Sport, das der Weg zur inneren Stärke eine Reise ohne Ende ist. Der Weg ist nie zu Ende, das Ziel wird nie ganz erreicht.*


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da das WE in der Regel aus zwei Tagen besteht, wird es wohl kein Problem darstellen, wenn wir an _einem_ Tag (Sonntag?) Easy-Biking machen und an dem _anderen_ Tag (Samstag) Long-Distance-Biking.



hm...habe das dieses Wochenende etwas verschoben und mache morgen "Easy Biking"...war letztes WE auch schon so...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Hmm...glaube, ich bin ein wenig durcheinander...und für heute haben sich scheinbar alle abgemeldet...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (7. März 2004)

Danke Danke für die Glückwünsche!!!!

Viel Spaß bei Eurer Hollandtour um 8 Uhr, Respekt für die Uhrzeit   !!!

Viel Grüße


----------



## reigi (7. März 2004)

Heute trafen wir, das waren Rene, Holger, Jörg, Achim, Stefan, Dieter, Jürgen und ich uns zu nachtschlafener Zeit um 8.00 Uhr und das auch noch Sonntagsmorgen zum Biken im Meinweggebiet. Zuerst rollten wir aus verschiedenen Richtungen an und trafen uns am Grenzübergang in Rothenbach. Von dort ging es an der Gitstapper Mühle vorbei zum Venhof (einem großen Reiterhof). Dort fanden wir die ersten Singletrails. Danach erkundeten wir das Gebiet der 7 Hügel. Dort holten Jürgen und ich uns Plattfüße als wir in einer Senke volle Kanne durch ein Loch fuhren und zwar so heftig, dass meine Gabel erstmalig durchschlug. Nach erfolgter Reparatur rollten wir auf den Trail im Elmpter Wald zu. Dieser ca. 1,5km lange Trail sorgte bei allen Beteiligten für Begeisterung. Leider erwischte es dort Jürgen wieder einmal, diesmal mit Kettenriß. Es sollte aber glücklicherweise die letzte Panne an diesem Tag bleiben. Danach erkundeten wir die Trails im Gebiet rund um den Golfplatz Herkenbosch. Besonders der Singletrail mit einer Monsterstufe hatte es allen angetan. Zurück ging es dann meist über Singletrails am Venhof vorbei über die Trails rund um die Dalheimer Mühle, am Campingplatz Rosenthal vorbei bis Birgelen. Dort sorgte vor allem der technische Trail rund um den Hügel für allgemeine Zustimmung. Letzte Stationen waren dann Wassenberg und Ratheim. Am Schluß hatten wir ca. 70km auf den Tachos. Dass es am Ende zusammen nur ca. 400 Höhenmeter waren, sorgte für allgemeines Erstaunen. Vom Gefühl her hatten die meisten mehr vermutet. Von den 70 km dürften so ca. 15 km Asfalt, 35 km Waldwege und 20 km Singletrails gewesen sein (ich hoffe, ich liege mir meiner Schätzung in etwa richtig). Fazit: ein gelungener Sonntagmorgen für den sich das frühe Aufstehen gelohnt hatte. 
Besonders zu erwähnen bleibt noch das sehr rücksichtsvolle Verhalten von Spaziergängern und Wanderern uns Mountainbikern gegenüber. Anscheinend haben die Niederländern tatsächlich ein anderes Verständnis von Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme als wir Deutschen.
Ich habe nur ein paar Fotos bei der Tour geschossen. Diese und noch einige andere vom Meinweggebiet findet ihr unter http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/trail-nw3-meinweg.html und dort ganz unten unter "Fotos".


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2004)

War wiedermal eine klasse Tour. Danke, Reigi für die vorzügliche Führung 
Das Meinweggebiet aber auch die vielen kleinen Wäldchen in dieser Region sind eine Reise wert. Wenn man das Profil so sieht, sollte man gar nicht vermuten, das die Tour so fordernd war. Ich jedenfalls, war zu Hause ganz schön platt!

Das mit den niederländischen Spaziergängern kann ich bestätigen. Ändert sich aber schlagartig, sobald man wieder deutschen Boden unter die Stollen hat.

Meine Bilder: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3832&ppuser=1754
Nicht viele, aber ich wollte heute einfach mal nur biken


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. März 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Am Schluß hatten wir ca. 70km auf den Tachos. Dass es am Ende zusammen nur ca. 400 Höhenmeter waren, sorgte für allgemeines Erstaunen. Vom Gefühl her hatten die meisten mehr vermutet.



Jau Reinhard, war ne tolle Tour. Das oben beschriebene ist, wenn man es nicht kennt, kaum zu verstehen. Es kostet soviel Kraft dort zu fahren, daß man meint man wäre das doppelte gefahren. Obwohl wir heute ziehmlich zügig unterwegs waren. Aber immer wieder lohnenswert sich dort mal auszutoben. Und es gibt dort ja noch viel mehr zu fahren. 
Meine Fotos stelle ich morgen oder heute Abend spät ein. Gehe jetzt erstmal essen   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (7. März 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

bin zwar ein bischen neidisch...aber mitten in der Nacht...  
Halfman (Erhard) und Iggy haben auch abgesagt; kein Wunder wenn es in Stolberg / Breinig so geregnet hat wie in Aachen.
Wie sah's denn bei Euch wettermässig aus ? Ich hatte Glück ! Ab Fringshaus war's vorbei mit dem Schneematsch. In Konzen meinen Kumpel aufgesammelt und es ging über eine dünne, relativ gut befahrbare Schneedecke in Richtung Sourbrotd durch's Venn. Die letzten km vor Sourbrodt waren nochmal "Tiefschnee-Qual" vom feinsten. Von dort aus sind wir teilweise auf der Strasse über Kalterherberg, Mützenich und Konzen zurück, da wir uns dort nicht so gut auskennen.
Fazit: Oberhalb 500m war biken heute richtig schön und es gab auch kaum Niederschlag.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. März 2004)

total peinlich...  hatte zwar die Cam dabei aber vergessen, die frisch aufgeladenen Akkus reinzustecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (7. März 2004)

Was ist grün und stinkt nach Fisch?

 Weeerrrrder Breeeemen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, nun wieder zu den seriösen Dingen des Tages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 War ne coole Tour. Großes Lob auch von mir an Reigi. Der erste Platten, Durchschlag, war meiner einer. Dafür weiss ich jetzt, was mein Rahmen alles aushält
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sah's denn bei Euch wettermässig aus ?


Während der ganzen Tour war's niederschlagsfrei. Erst als wir wieder im Auto saßen, fing der Regen an. Temperaturen waren ganz OK. So um die 5°.
Jörg war gut drauf! Hat zu wenig geschlafen und wohl auch zu viel F1 geguckt. Seine Sprüche waren vom allerfeinsten. Schlage vor, wir fahren jetzt immer um 8Uhr los, dann gibt's mehr zu Lachen


----------



## XCRacer (7. März 2004)

Habe mir mal erlaubt, hier drei Bilder von Reigi hineinzustellen. Da sie auf www.mtb-heinsberg.de nicht gerade auf Anhieb zu finden sind. Außerdem finde ich, das gerade auf diesen Fotos die Schwierigkeit unserer Tour ganz gut rüberkommt


----------



## Happy_User (8. März 2004)

Jo, die Trails hatten durchweg einen hohen Spassfaktor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Reigi hat auch gleich zur richtigen Einstimmung die Treppen vorm Haus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @wetter: es heißt halt nicht umsonst: Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.


----------



## Schnucki (8. März 2004)

Wahhh...wäre ich mal bei Euch mitgefahren...

Ihr macht mich ganz neidisch Jungs: Soooo schöne Trails mit Stufen und Wurzeln und dem Ganzen und so.

Tja aber ich hatte mir ja in den Kopf gesetzt mal miot ner anderen Gruppe in der Umgebung zu fahren, um mal dort so das Gebiet anzutesten. Aber leider habe ich mich auf der Anfahrt verfahren, so dass ich zu spät kam. Wollte schon rechtzeitig per Handy ankündigen, dass es bei mir etwas später wird. Aber die Schlaumeier hatten Ihr Handy nicht dabei....    

So, stand ich dan einsam und allein mit ein paar Joggern auf dem vereinbarten Parkplatz. Die Jogger sagten mir, dass die MTBler schon vor ca. 10 Minuten abgefahrten waren - keine Chance mehr für mich die einzuholen. Zudem ich mich in diesem Gebiet nicht auskannte.


Bin dann schließlich wieder zurück nach Köln und habe noch ne kleine Runde im Königsforst gedreht (Köln - Forsbach - Hoffungstal - und zurück). War mit einem guten Freund unterwegs, der mich auch mit zum Mountainbiken gebracht hat. War dann doch noch richtig nett: Oli saved my sunday!  

@Ralph: Leider habe ich Deine PN zu spät bekommen, sonst wäre ich natürlich lieber mit Euch gefahren. Nur die Hollandtour  war das einzige, von dem ich bis zum WE wußte. Dachte, das wäre wieder so ne Mödertour (war's anscheinden ja auch)


Ich bin für Sunday Easy Biking  
@Holger und alle anderen: und hier mal mein Vorschlag für ne Tour am kommenden Wochenende: würde so gerne mal wieder die schöne Trail-Tour fahren, die damals vom Rötgen aus gestartet ist. So mal wieder ein bischen Fahrtechnik üben  Ich glaube Rene hatte da auch was ähnliches im Angebot. Bitte, Bitte, Bitte Länge so 40-50 Km Geschwindigkeit bestimmt der/die Schwächste

Liebe Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Schnucki (8. März 2004)

Hi,

ich gebe ja nicht auf!!!! Habe gerade entdeckt, dass es für den Nutscheid Marathon 12./13. Juni auch ne Mannschaftswertung gibt  

http://www.nutscheid-megabike.de/

Das ist auch nicht ganz so weit von wech von Euch  (also von Aachen aus Laut Map24 140 Km)

Also, was sagt Ihr????


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. März 2004)

@allfrühstarter

so, hier mal die Bilder von Sonnntag Fotos 

Ich möchte ein Bild hervorheben, was die hohe gefahrene Geschwindigkeit deutlich macht   reigi in seinem Temprament 





Ja, ja. Alle die lange geschlafen haben schön Ärgern. Mir hatten 3,5 Std. Schlaf gereicht   
@ reigi. Falls ich am WE nicht zu meinem Wohnwagen an die Nordsee fahre bin ich wieder an einem Tag dabei.   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## IGGY (8. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich gebe ja nicht auf!!!! Habe gerade entdeckt, dass es für den Nutscheid Marathon 12./13. Juni auch ne Mannschaftswertung gibt
> 
> ...


Habe ja noch nie einen gefahren. Wenn mich einer aufklärt wie man sowas am besten angeht bin ich dabei.


----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hier mal mein Vorschlag für ne Tour am kommenden Wochenende: würde so gerne mal wieder die schöne Trail-Tour fahren, die damals vom Rötgen aus gestartet ist. So mal wieder ein bischen Fahrtechnik üben  Ich glaube Rene hatte da auch was ähnliches im Angebot. Bitte, Bitte, Bitte Länge so 40-50 Km Geschwindigkeit bestimmt der/die Schwächste
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Sandra



@Sandra: Das lässt sich sicher machen ! Wir sollten aber zunächst nochmal von Roetgen starten, da es zwischen Roetgen und Vicht ein paar ganz kleine und versteckte Trails gibt, die René evtl. noch nicht kennt.

Bei schlechtem Wetter bzw. nach tagelangem Niederschlag oder Tauwetter sollten wir diese Runde allerdings nicht fahren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Felix: Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> Da das WE in der Regel aus zwei Tagen besteht, wird es wohl kein Problem darstellen, wenn wir an _einem_ Tag (Sonntag?) Easy-Biking machen und an dem _anderen_ Tag (Samstag) Long-Distance-Biking.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rene!

Ich würde die vielleicht mangelnde Harmonie ( wollen wir singen oder radfahren   ) nicht überbewerten.

Ich gebe zu bedenken, das wir immer noch Winter haben und das Wetter in den letzten Wochen doch reichlich bescheiden war. Ich als alter Mann und Veteran   brauche es nicht mehr, bei 3 Grad und Regen durchs Gebüsch zu sausen. Und wenn, fahre ich dann eine kleine Hausrunde, fahre im Bergischen, mache aber keine langen Ausflüge in westliche Waldräume.  
Also keine Sorgen, alles wird gut   

Grüße vom roten Mann aka Michael


----------



## on any sunday (8. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich gebe ja nicht auf!!!! Habe gerade entdeckt, dass es für den Nutscheid Marathon 12./13. Juni auch ne Mannschaftswertung gibt
> 
> ...



Vorbildlich, aufgegeben wird höchstens ein Brief   

Isch wäre dabei, auch wenn es das Mannschaftsergebnis stark nach unten ziehen würde.  , was mir aber Schnucki wäre.

Servus, wie die Indianer sagen   

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich gebe ja nicht auf!!!! Habe gerade entdeckt, dass es für den Nutscheid Marathon 12./13. Juni auch ne Mannschaftswertung gibt
> 
> ...



Zu der von Michael angesprochenen Ergebnisverschlechterung würde ich auch gerne meinen Teil beitragen...  ...ich plädiere allerdings für die 75km.
Beim Vulkanbike in Daun gibt's meines Wissens auch 'ne Mannschaftswertung ! Der Halbmarathon entspricht ca. 57km und 1500hm.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (8. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der von Michael angesprochenen Ergebnisverschlechterung würde ich auch gerne meinen Teil beitragen...  ...ich plädiere allerdings für die 75km.
> Beim Vulkanbike in Daun gibt's meines Wissens auch 'ne Mannschaftswertung ! Der Halbmarathon entspricht ca. 57km und 1500hm.
> Ralph


Ha, da wären doch tatsächlich ein paar Interessenten . Den Vulkanbike in Daun wollte ich auch mitfahren. Bin bei beiden Veranstaltungen ebenfalls für die Mitteldistanz! Bin letztes Jahr einmal über 100 km gefahren (Wasgau): ist mir dann doch etwas zu heftig - vor allem auf Zeit... Perhaps next year


----------



## reigi (8. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @ reigi. Falls ich am WE nicht zu meinem Wohnwagen an die Nordsee fahre bin ich wieder an einem Tag dabei.



@ Jörg: Alle Frühaufsteher und vor allem Wenigschläfer sind gerne willkommen. Schöne Fotos hast du gemacht.


----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

Easy Biking mit tonnenweise Fun nächsten Sonntag...hier eintragen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, da wären doch tatsächlich ein paar Interessenten . Den Vulkanbike in Daun wollte ich auch mitfahren. Bin bei beiden Veranstaltungen ebenfalls für die Mitteldistanz!...



Und als Schirmfrau bist Du natürlich für den Teamnamen verantwortlich...irgendwas mit ibcwbts...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (8. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Reigi hat auch gleich zur richtigen Einstimmung die Treppen vorm Haus.



@ Holger: zum Warmfahren sind die Treppen doch genau richtig? Macht doch einfach Spaß wenn man sich einmal überwunden hat.  



			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> @wetter: es heißt halt nicht umsonst: Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.


Wenn ich da so lese, mit welchem Wetter sich Ralph behelfen musste, hatten wir es doch vom Feinsten.


----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn ich da so lese, mit welchem Wetter sich Ralph behelfen musste, hatten wir es doch vom Feinsten...



@Reigi: da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Das Wetter war echt ok ! Nur der Anstieg Richtung Sourbrodt war aufgrund der Schneepampe ziemlich heftig...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (8. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Wahhh...wäre ich mal bei Euch mitgefahren...
> 
> Ihr macht mich ganz neidisch Jungs: Soooo schöne Trails mit Stufen und Wurzeln und dem Ganzen und so.


Tja Schnucki, so ist dann nun mal wenn man zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort ist   
Aber nichts für ungut. Bist gerne eingeladen, mal mit uns hier zu biken. Du hast sogar die Wahl zwischen Meinweg-Gebiet und Brunssumer Heide. Ist aber sicherlich ca. 1 Stunde mit dem Auto von Kölle entfernt.


----------



## XCRacer (8. März 2004)

/Hetzemodus an/
Typsches Bild: Alle schieben! Ich fahre! *g*
/Hetzemodus aus/





    

Für die nächsten beiden WE falle ich aus. Ziehe am Monatsende um. Jetzt hat erstmal Wohnungrenovieren priorität. Ab April bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## rpo35 (8. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> /Hetzemodus an/
> Typsches Bild: Alle schieben! Ich fahre! *g*
> /Hetzemodus aus/



Da wär ich wohl auch noch raufgekommen...  
Na dann viel Spaß beim Renovieren...


----------



## Happy_User (9. März 2004)

@reigi:
 Die Treppen sind klasse. Erst kuckt man etwas sparsam, aber dann ...
 Nach der Federgabelteststrecke mit integriertem Reifendurchschlag  schockt zumindest mein Bike so schnell nichts mehr. 
 Ich muss in meinem Kopf noch den sch...egal Modus finden.
 Dabei sind Treppen harmloser, als so mancher Wurzelabsatz den wir da genommen haben.

 In 2 Wochen stelle ich meinen Wecker wieder auf früh.  (Urlaub)  Samstag habe ich Marathonvorbereitung und ich glaube, selbst wenn ich danach am Sonntag mich selber aus dem Bett quäle, werden meine Beine nicht in der Verfassung sein.

 PIM mir doch bitte ein mal die Anfahrtsbeschreibung durch.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Schnucki (9. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> Easy Biking mit tonnenweise Fun nächsten Sonntag...hier eintragen.
> 
> ...



  Hey, das ist ja mal ne Ansage!!!!! Freue mich schon total!!!   

@Happy User: Laß uns das doch am Sonntag ausdiskutieren. Da mach wir alle mal ein Chainstorming nech  

So, jetzt bin ich schon ganz aufgeregt und trage mich gleich ein  

Liebe Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> /Hetzemodus an/
> Typsches Bild: Alle schieben! Ich fahre! *g*
> /Hetzemodus aus/



*ichlachmichkaputtmodusan*
Und wer hat dich fotografiert weil er schneller oben war    Warst ja anschließend so schlapp, daß Du oben im stehen mit Rad umgefallen bist       
*ichlachmichkaputtmodusaus*
( sei froh das nichts passiert ist   )

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich muss in meinem Kopf noch den sch...egal Modus finden...



Ab einem bestimmten Alter ist dieser Modus nicht mehr, oder zumindest nur noch begrenzt, lernbar...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> *ichlachmichkaputtmodusaus*
> ( sei froh das nichts passiert ist   )



Also ich lache jetzt noch...
@René: Du bist uns eine Erklärung schuldig...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (9. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @René: Du bist uns eine Erklärung schuldig...



Ahäm! Bin nicht aus dem Pedal rausgekommen und dann ...buff!


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ahäm! Bin nicht aus dem Pedal rausgekommen und dann ...buff!



@Jörg: Und wo ist bitteschön das Foto dazu ?...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Und wo ist bitteschön das Foto dazu ?...



@ralph, Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schnell Rene wieder auf den Beinen war   Selbst bei größtem Einsatz war es nicht möglich schnell genug mit der Kamera zu sein.   Wir haben es auch nur durch den dumpfen Knall mibekommen   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Schnucki (9. März 2004)

Der eine oder andere hier hat es ja schon mitbekommen: "ich bin nicht so die begandete Navigatorin" und meine einsamen Fahrradtouren zeichnen sich öfters dadurch aus, dass ich völlig orientierungslos im Wald umherirre und erst spät abends und etlich Km später wieder nach Hause finde (Gut für die Grundlagenausdauer  )
Daher habe ich mir schon mal überlegt so'n GPS-Teil anzuschaffen. War mir bislang aber zu teuer.
Jetzt habe ich aber das hier im Forum zufällig gelesen: 
Leute, jetzt off-topic: 
GPS: Kurzfristig möchte ich mein GARMIN etrex (das gelbe), zusammen mit Magic Maps NRW 3D oder mit TOP50-NRW version 3.0 (und mit Garfile, GPStrans etc) versteigern bzw verkaufen. Das etrex ist voll neuwertig, sehr wenig benutzt und die Kartensoftware genauso. Zusammen kosteten sie damals 280 euro, jetzt wahrcheinlich 50-60 euro weniger, ich würde beides für 150 abgeben. PC-Kabel ist nicht dabei. Bei Interesse meldet euch! 

Also an alle GPS-Freaks: Ist das ein lohnenswertes Angebot!?

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Happy_User (9. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Der eine oder andere hier hat es ja schon mitbekommen: "ich bin nicht so die begandete Navigatorin" und meine einsamen Fahrradtouren zeichnen sich öfters dadurch aus, dass ich völlig orientierungslos im Wald umherirre und erst spät abends und etlich Km später wieder nach Hause finde (Gut für die Grundlagenausdauer  )
> Daher habe ich mir schon mal überlegt so'n GPS-Teil anzuschaffen. War mir bislang aber zu teuer.
> Jetzt habe ich aber das hier im Forum zufällig gelesen:
> Leute, jetzt off-topic:
> ...


 Würde sagen nein. Der Legend ist erheblich im Preis gesunken. www.garmin.de und www.globetrotter.de
 Der Helbe hat keine eingebaute Karte, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und für den Orientierungslosen ist auch diese im Wald hilfreich. Selbst ohne die Spezialsoftware zur Strassennavigation, sind die kleinen Orte eingezeichnet. Roetgen, Hürtgenwald, etc.


----------



## joe.breeze (9. März 2004)

@ Schnucki:


> Leute, jetzt off-topic:
> GPS: Kurzfristig möchte ich mein GARMIN etrex (das gelbe), zusammen mit Magic Maps NRW 3D oder mit TOP50-NRW version 3.0 (und mit Garfile, GPStrans etc) versteigern bzw verkaufen. Das etrex ist voll neuwertig, sehr wenig benutzt und die Kartensoftware genauso. Zusammen kosteten sie damals 280 euro, jetzt wahrcheinlich 50-60 euro weniger, ich würde beides für 150 abgeben. PC-Kabel ist nicht dabei. Bei Interesse meldet euch!
> 
> Also an alle GPS-Freaks: Ist das ein lohnenswertes Angebot!?
> ...



Hi Sandra,

ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle das E-Trex nicht kaufen, weil es nicht mehr  ganz Stand der Technik ist.
Hol Dir ein Garmin Geko 201 (bei eBay neu ab ca. 150 Euro), das hat zwar auch keine Karte (braucht man zum Biken auch nicht, wenn man vorher die Tracks am PC plant und dann auf das Gerät lädt), aber ist super klein und leicht (88g) und zeichnet sehr genau die gefahrenen Strecken auf (10.000 Punkte Track-Speicher vs. 2500 beim etrex).  Bei Interesse am Thema gerne mehr Infos per Mail oder PM möglich.

Gruß,

Ulf


----------



## reigi (9. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> @reigi:
> Dabei sind Treppen harmloser, als so mancher Wurzelabsatz den wir da genommen haben.
> Holger


Alles reine Übungssache. Wenn es einmal "Klick" im Kopf gemacht hat, mache solche Treppen oder Wurzeln einen mordmäßigen Spaß. Ich gebe aber zu, dass es bei mir auch eine Weile bis zum "Klick" gedauert hat.   



			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> In 2 Wochen stelle ich meinen Wecker wieder auf früh.  (Urlaub)  Samstag habe ich Marathonvorbereitung und ich glaube, selbst wenn ich danach am Sonntag mich selber aus dem Bett quäle, werden meine Beine nicht in der Verfassung sein.
> 
> PIM mir doch bitte ein mal die Anfahrtsbeschreibung durch.
> 
> ...


@ Holger: wozu in der Verfassung. Hab ich da vielleicht etwas verpasst? Berichte doch mal, welche Vorbereitungen du für einen Marathon triffst! Ich habe vor, Ende April eine Vorbereitungswoche auf die 4 Marathons hintereinander ab 20. Mai (lcmt)   zu absolvieren, damit sich Muskeln, Sehnen und Bänder mal so langsam an die Belastungen gewöhnen.

Welche Anfahrtsbeschreibung soll ich dir schicken? zu mir? ins Meinweggebiet? oder?


----------



## reigi (9. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> *ichlachmichkaputtmodusan*
> Und wer hat dich fotografiert weil er schneller oben war    Warst ja anschließend so schlapp, daß Du oben im stehen mit Rad umgefallen bist
> *ichlachmichkaputtmodusaus*
> ( sei froh das nichts passiert ist   )
> ...



Der war saumässig gut. Ich schmeiß mich weg vor Lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2004)

Moin zusammen,

heute morgen, ca. 7:30 Uhr in Roetgen. Wenn das bis zum Wochenende alles taut, wird's am Sonntag 'ne lustige Runde. Ich empfehle Schutzbleche...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (11. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> heute morgen, ca. 7:30 Uhr in Roetgen. Wenn das bis zum Wochenende alles taut, wird's am Sonntag 'ne lustige Runde. Ich empfehle Schutzbleche...
> 
> ...


 Schneeketten und hoher Luftdruck könnten auch helfen.


----------



## IGGY (11. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle Schutzbleche...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Wie uncool


----------



## rpo35 (12. März 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

bin heute mit 'nem Kumpel einen Teil der für Sonntag geplanten Strecke gefahren. Wenn's noch ein wenig regnet und weiter taut, wird das äusserst unangenehm...*g*...mal sehen...
Hier gibt's den Bericht und hier die Bilder.
Eins davon zur Einstimmung vorab:





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich gebe ja nicht auf!!!! Habe gerade entdeckt, dass es für den Nutscheid Marathon 12./13. Juni auch ne Mannschaftswertung gibt
> 
> ...



Huhu Schnucki,

wo bleibt der Teamname ?...würde mich gerne bald online anmelden. Bei 1800 Anmeldungen machen die dicht...  

Grüsse und bis morgen
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. März 2004)

*ENDLICH FRÜHLING!!!* 

Ich bin heute ganz gemütliche an der WBTS vorbei gefahren und habe die 14°C und die unmengen an Schlamm aus vollem Herzen genossen    !!!

Für Morgen wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (14. März 2004)

Na dann packt mal die Sonnenmilch ein    
Bis gleich!


----------



## reigi (14. März 2004)

War das heute ein tolles Wetter. Wir sind von Heinsberg aus an der Wurm entlang bis Rimburg gefahren, haben dort die Trails abgesurft, sind dann über die Trails in Landgraaf in der Brunssumer Heide gelandet, sind dort einen Teil der Route 1 gefahren und dann mit Rückenwind durch die Teverner Heide wieder nach Hause. Insgesamt waren es 62 km und ca. 500 hm. Wer sich schon mal Lust auf ein Biken in unserer Gegend holen möchte, findet weitere Fotos von unserer heutigen Tour unter http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/fotos.html
Hoffe, alle anderen hatten genausoviel Spaß wie wir heute.


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2004)

Hi,

wir sind auch gerade erst zurück bzw. die Kölner Fraktion ist noch auf der Autobahn. Das Wetter war einfach nur traumhaft und mir hat's richtig Spaß gemacht !

Bericht und Bilder gibt's erst heute abend...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (14. März 2004)

Juhu
Na das war dch mal eine geile Tour oder? Super Wetter, schöne Trails, und ein paar Höhenmeter gab es auch! Großes Lob mal wieder an Ralph. Tolle Führung   !
Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2004)

Nabend Gemeinde,

kurz vor dem Schlafen gehen noch schnell was zur Tour von heute:
Auch wenn die Bodenverhältnisse unserem Motto "Easy Biking" etwas in die Quere kamen...ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle Euren Spaß !



























Hier gibt's ein paar mehr Infos zur Tour und hier die ganze Bilderserie...

Grüsse und bis zum nächsten Mal
Ralph


----------



## fastrosi (14. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ersteinmal muss ich mich wohl bei euch bedanken das ihr mich mitgeschleppt habt, ich glaube ich habe heute einiges gelernt. 
Aber mir hat es Spass gemacht, und wie. 
Danke Ralph für die exellente Führung. Und Danke Ingo für deine Getränkereserven!
Also ich werde nun fleissig GA1 trainieren, und dann komme ich wieder mit!

Freue mich drauf!  
Bis bald, Marc


----------



## Schnucki (15. März 2004)

Hi,

jaja...mal wieder ne supi Tour   (eigentlich meine absolute WBTS-Lieblingstour).
Der nasse Hintern konnte meine nicht Laune auch nicht trüben. Fand es irgendwie lustig    

So nun mein Vorschlag für den Team Namen:

Wie wäre es mit: 

Trail Ranger WBTS
Trail Guards WBTS
Gentle Biker WBTS
Gentle Rider WBTS

Was nettes auf Deutsch ist mir leider nicht eingefallen.

So nun bitte Abstimmung und Gegenvorschläge...

Viele Grüße 
Sandra


----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> So nun mein Vorschlag für den Team Namen:
> 
> Wie wäre es mit:
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt Gentle Biker WBTS am besten !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## abonette (15. März 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Super Tour.Anspruchsvoll und anstrengend.Ich hoffe,ihr nehmt mich nochmal mit.   
Tolle Tourführung durch Ralp 
Grüße an alle die dabei waren
Jürgen


----------



## 50189K (15. März 2004)

Hi,

hier ist ja in diesem Thread richtig viel los!! Respekt!

Ich will nun aber nicht 1500 Postings durchlesen, kann man mir eine kurze Zusammenfassung geben? 

Gruß

Kathrin


absoluter Neuling auf MTB und IBC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2004)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann man mir eine kurze Zusammenfassung geben?...



Hi Kathrin,

will hier nicht so vorpreschen, da ich das Ganze hier nicht "verbrochen" habe...  , aber ein paar Info's kann ich schonmal geben.

Also der Urheber dieses Threads (Frank) hat es irgendwie geschafft, eine recht große Gruppe Biker(innen) zu einem Treff an der Wehebachtalsperre bei Schevenhütte zu locken. Mittlerweile treffen wir uns sehr regelmässig (eigentlich an jedem WE) zu gemeinsamen Touren in der Nordeifel und manchmal auch im Köln/Bonner Raum. Wenn Du Dir einen Eindruck von den bisher gefahrenen Touren verschaffen möchtest, schaust Du am besten mal hier und/oder hier vorbei. Wenn Du mal mitfahren möchtest, brauchst Du nur regelmäßig in diesen Thread zu schauen und unter "Last Minute Biking" auf Termine Schevenhütte und Roetgen zu achten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2004)

Huhu,

mit der freundlichen Genehmigung des Urhebers Tom ...
Noch ein kleines Zip-Archiv mit netten Bildern von gestern !

Grüsse
Ralph

Zip-Archiv ist zu groß...lege die Bilder gleich in einem neuen Album ab !


----------



## IGGY (15. März 2004)

Wie währe es denn mit:

WBTS Bergziegen
Schnuckies Hirten    (ne nur Spaß)

Gentle Biker WBTS ist aber auch okay!


----------



## IGGY (15. März 2004)

abonette schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Super Tour.Anspruchsvoll und anstrengend.Ich hoffe,ihr nehmt mich nochmal mit.
> Tolle Tourführung durch Ralp
> Grüße an alle die dabei waren
> Jürgen



Klar nehmen wir Dich nochmal mit!


----------



## Schnucki (15. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wie währe es denn mit:
> 
> WBTS Bergziegen
> Schnuckies Hirten    (ne nur Spaß)
> ...



Hahaha... na dann doch gleich WBTS Almöhis... dann gehört der Bart aber zum Team-Trikot!    
Der Job des Geißen-Peter ist schon vergeben!  

Marco hat übrigens noch einen Namensvorschlag gemacht: Team Ü30 WBTS ... na weniger schmeichelhaft oder!?

Grüße
Sandra


----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2004)

Da bin ich nochmal,

die Bilder, die Tom von uns geschossen hat, findet ihr hier 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (15. März 2004)

Ü30? Dann darf ich nicht mitfahren   
Ich sag mal Gentle Biker WBTS ist okay!
Einen vernünftigen Deutschen Namen fällt mir auch nicht ein. Aber vieleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee!


----------



## rpo35 (15. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Marco hat übrigens noch einen Namensvorschlag gemacht: Team Ü30 WBTS ... na weniger schmeichelhaft oder!?
> 
> Grüße
> Sandra



für mich wäre das kein Problem...


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2004)

abonette schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe,ihr nehmt mich nochmal mit.



Hallo Jürgen,

Du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastrosi (16. März 2004)

Ohhhh Gott da sieht man ja schon wie entspannt ich bin!  

Diese Digicams sind einfach zu gut!   

Gruß Marc!


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2004)

fastrosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhh Gott da sieht man ja schon wie entspannt ich bin!
> 
> Diese Digicams sind einfach zu gut!
> 
> Gruß Marc!



 ...sei froh, daß ich für die Touren nur 'ne ganz billige habe...


----------



## fastrosi (16. März 2004)

Hallo Profis  

Gibt es schon Planungen für den 21.???

Wenn ja würde ich mich gerne anhängen!    Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!

Gruss Marc


----------



## Happy_User (16. März 2004)

fastrosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Profis
> 
> Gibt es schon Planungen für den 21.???
> 
> ...


 Hallo Marc,

 eine Überlegung ist http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1132481&postcount=1419 etwas die Trails in Holland zu erkunden. Heisst aber früh Aufstehen. 8:00 Abfahrt bei Reigi. 
 Überlegung deshalb, weil im Moment der Wettergott es nicht gut mit Samstag und Sonntag meint. Ich werde das für meine Person weiter beobachten. 

 Grüße
  Holger


----------



## IGGY (16. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Aufstehen. 8:00


Jo das werde ich mal im Auge behalten.  
Ist mir defenitiv zu früh!  Kann sein das wir uns am Samstag nochmal treffen. Ich warte mal ab was Ralph mir schreibt!


----------



## on any sunday (16. März 2004)

Nabend werte Gemeinde,

wie wärs mit

Schnucki Racing, To Matsch, Spongebob Crew, Eifelfräser, Lost in the Wood. ok ok, waren ja nur Vorschläge.   

Und nun etwas totaly different.

Bei dem Wetter war es Zeit, sein Rennrad zu entstauben. Eine kleine after work Runde durch die Rureifel. Von Großhau nach Kleinhau und über Brück durchs malerische Rurtal nach Heimbach, aufwärts Richtung Schmidt und dann ins Kalltal, 80 Km/h und die Gabel hält  , aufwärts nach Vossenack, über Zweifall, Vicht, Rennweg zurück. Am Rennweg sind mir zwei Rehe vors Rad gelaufen, war auch schon reichlich dämmrich. 

War toll, endlich angenehme Temperaturen, Sonne   , Rad nur abstauben und die Kleidung braucht keine Entseuchung. Wird morgen wiederholt.    

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun etwas totaly different.
> 
> Bei dem Wetter war es Zeit, sein Rennrad zu entstauben. Eine kleine after work Runde durch die Rureifel. Von Großhau nach Kleinhau und über Brück durchs malerische Rurtal nach Heimbach, aufwärts Richtung Schmidt und dann ins Kalltal, 80 Km/h und die Gabel hält  , aufwärts nach Vossenack, über Zweifall, Vicht, Rennweg zurück. Am Rennweg sind mir zwei Rehe vors Rad gelaufen, war auch schon reichlich dämmrich.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael

Na, das hört sich ja fein an: Radeln ohne Nachwehen, waow, weiß garnichtmehr wie das so ist. 
Hab mir übrigens heute bei dem Radhändler meines Vertrauens auch ein neues Rennradel bestellt, weil mein altes total brack ist. Wenn es da ist, können wir ja auch mal ein Ründchen Asphaltbügeln.

P.S. Hab übrigens im Rennradforum auch eine Tour reingestellt, die ein Kumpel von mir ausgetüftelt hat. Soll richtig nett werden, ins hohe Venn incl. Taat essen in Malmedy....
Wenn du Zeit hast....einfach anmelden....gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen WBTS'ler


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit
> 
> Schnucki Racing, To Matsch, Spongebob Crew, Eifelfräser, Lost in the Wood. ok ok, waren ja nur Vorschläge.



Nabend,

Lost in the Wood gefällt mir auch gut...passt zumindest zu mir...  
Was sagt die Chefin ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (16. März 2004)

Nochmal ich,

@Iggy: Du wartest auf eine Message bezgl. Samstag !? Kann Dir zumindest schon bestätigen, daß ich Samstag fahre...nur noch keine Ahnung wo. Komme auch gerne zur WBTS. Was sagen die anderen ? Noch jemand Interesse für Roetgen oder WBTS ?
Ich warte mal auf Feedback und trage dann was ein.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (17. März 2004)

alles Gute und das Du uns bald wieder durch die Trails der WBTS geleiten kannst.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Schnucki (17. März 2004)

Hallo Rene,

alles Liebe zum Geburstag wünschen Dir Schnucki (das Rad) und Sandra!


----------



## Schnucki (17. März 2004)

Lost in Wood finde ich auch gut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Für mich gilt allerdings eher Lost in Space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   

So nun kommt mal in die Pötte mit dem Namen....werde mich nach meinem Urlaub dann auch anmelden wollen. Dann sollte ein Entscheidung gefallen sein.


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> ...So nun kommt mal in die Pötte mit dem Namen....



Ich bin für "Lost in the Wood"...  , aber hör endlich auf, dich gegen die Verantwortung zu wehren...  

Und nun zum aktuellen Geburtstagskind:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch René !!    !!!!!
Bleib so wie Du bist und vor allem fit und gesund !

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## alpi (17. März 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Rene.   
Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag wünscht dir

Matthias


Falls Ihr euch für den Teamnamen "lost in the wood " entscheidet
bin ich auch dabei.Der Name ist bei mir Programm.


----------



## IGGY (17. März 2004)

Auch Glückwunsch von mir! Alles gute und Feier schön!
@rpo35 Also meine Wenigkeit und noch ein Kumpel kommen mit dir mit. Wo ist egal!


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Glückwunsch von mir! Alles gute und Feier schön!
> @rpo35 Also meine Wenigkeit und noch ein Kumpel kommen mit dir mit. Wo ist egal!



Huhu,

da von den local Guides WBTS niemand kann, müssen wir von Roetgen starten. Habt ihr den Lust auf 'ne relativ große Runde wenn das Tempo nicht so hoch ist ? Ich hätte da 'ne feine Idee...*g*

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2004)

So...hier geht's zur Anmeldung für nächsten Samstag...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (17. März 2004)

Erst einmal das Wichtige.
Happy Birthday Rene!   

Bin seid Heute wieder im Lande.
Trainingslager auf Malle war gut nur der Wetter - Got war diesemal 
nicht ganz so gnädig.

Rene, den ganzen Bericht aus Malle gibt es Morgen bei einem Kaffe.
Bis dahin alles Gute.. ..


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So...hier geht's zur Anmeldung für nächsten Samstag...
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hmm. Hört sich gut an. Glaube allerdings nicht, daß ich bis zum WE wieder fit bin. Laboriere an einer Nebenhöhlenvereiterung   Und das ausgerechnet bei diesem Wetter    

@Rene, hoffe Du hast mein BirthdayMail bekommen. Bin heute den ganzen Tag nicht auf diese Seite gekommen. Keine Ahnung warum   
Also hier nochmal     


Gruß

Jörg


----------



## reigi (17. März 2004)

@Rene: auch aus Heinsberg alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag. Steht die Geburtstagstorte denn auf dem Tapeziertisch?


----------



## abonette (17. März 2004)

Hallo Ralph,
die Tour,die du vorschlägst hab ich heute gemacht.Allerdings bin ich in Brand gestartet.105km und 1290hm.Nicht schlecht ,wenn ich bedenke das ich Samstag gefahren bin,Sonntag mit euch eine schöne Tour gemacht habe,Montag war ich im Fitnessstudio und gestern abend hab ich auch noch 40km abgerissen.  
Klar,das ich heute abgekackt bin.  
Aber bei dem super Wetter war das nicht so schlimm  
Samstag kann ich bestimmt leider nicht  
Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Happy_User (17. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So...hier geht's zur Anmeldung für nächsten Samstag...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Lange Tour ist OK. Werde aber das Wetter noch beobachten. 5-6 Stunden, ohne Panne, bei Regen...
 Wenn es die kleinere Runde wird, könnte ich von Hoven per Bike anreisen. Dann habe ich auch am Ende die Stunden voll, und könnte Bike und mich direkt duschen. 
 Hast Du schon eine PTH Datei zu der "kurzen" Variante?

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2004)

@Holger,

nee, hab nur die pth der langen Variante und um ehrlich zu sein; mir wärs schon lieber, wenn wir die lange Version fahren könnten...sonst komme ich ja zu kurz...*g*
Je nachdem wieviele sich noch melden, könnte man sich auch evtl. in Rurberg trennen !?

Mal sehen, aber ich hab schon Lust auf nen längeren Trip.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2004)

abonette schrieb:
			
		

> die Tour,die du vorschlägst hab ich heute gemacht.



 Huhu Jürgen,...bin mir sicher, daß ich dort noch ein paar Leckerbissen kenne, die Du nicht gefahren bist...  ...aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (17. März 2004)

@ralph
 Wie viele Kilometer sind das?
 Was ist geplant: Vorschlag: Von Roetgen runter ins Kalltal, rauf nach Schmidt, dann zum Rursee und einmal rum bis Rurberg. Von dort aus je nach Fitness entweder nach Hause oder noch einen Abstecher über Einruhr und Dedenborn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> @ralph
> Wie viele Kilometer sind das?
> Was ist geplant: Vorschlag: Von Roetgen runter ins Kalltal, rauf nach Schmidt, dann zum Rursee und einmal rum bis Rurberg. Von dort aus je nach Fitness entweder nach Hause oder noch einen Abstecher über Einruhr und Dedenborn.



Von Roetgen aus incl. Abstecher laut meinem Compi 75km und 1200hm. Die pth ergab 66km und 1900hm. Der Compi lügt nicht *g*






Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (17. März 2004)

Ich danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche! Ob per mail, pm, sms oder hier im Thread. DANKE!

Ich habe heute morgen auf das Laminatverlegen verzichtet und mir bei Kaiserwetter eine 80km Rennradtour ins platte Land gegönnt. Genauso wie es mir der Onkel von der Leistungsdiagnostik verordnet hat

Da ich als natürlich geborener Mountainbiker bei Hambach einen Abstecher in den Stetternicher Forst gewagt habe, wurde ich promt mit einem Plattfuß "beschenkt". Wer jetzt sagt: FAHR NICHT MIT DEM RANNRAD AUF SCHOTTERWEGE! , dem muß ich mitteilen, das die Schuld mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkeit die Kernforschungsanlage Jülich hatte. Denen ist ein Neutrino aus dem Teilchenbeschleiniger ausgebüchst und hatte meinen Mantel durchschossen.

Freue mich bald wieder mit euch zu radeln. Ich hoffe, das ich in einer Woche komplett umgezogen bin und wieder meine Freizeit dem Radsport widmen kann. Für Eupen am 28. sehe ich im Moment jedoch schwarz.


----------



## Happy_User (18. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Roetgen aus incl. Abstecher laut meinem Compi 75km und 1200hm. Die pth ergab 66km und 1900hm. Der Compi lügt nicht *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das schaut doch gut aus. Kannst Du mir die PTH schicken? Dann habe ich einen Überblick, wo ich gegebenen Falls aussteigen kann. Ich vermute, dass es sehr viel Waldautobahn ist. Nach so sviel GA1 ist eine unspezifische Trainingseinheit, in Fachkreisen auch Spasseinheit genannt, auch mal wieder ganz schön. Wenn dann auch noch der Wettergott mit spielt, sollte das eine schöne Tour werden können.
 Also, schauen wir gen Himmel und hoffen.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Das schaut doch gut aus. Kannst Du mir die PTH schicken?...



Kriegst Du heute abend !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## fastrosi (18. März 2004)

Hallo Alle !

Fahrt ruhig nette Touren über Waldautobahnen, wenn ich nicht dabei sein kann!
Und ich muss mich dann wieder über Singeltrails quälen!   

Aber ich Quäle mich ja gern! So sind wir SM ler!!!   

Wünsche euch viel Spass! Und vielleicht bis zum nächsten WE!

Grüsse Marc


----------



## Frank S. (18. März 2004)

Hallo René
alles Gute auch von mir noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag. 

Wer Lust hat am Sonntag eine Runde zu drehen kann sich ja mal melden. Dann trage ich einen Termin ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (18. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe für die Bikedays in Eupen einen Termin eingetragen. Zur Anmeldung geht es hier.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2004)

Hab mich schon eingetragen. Allerdings fahre ich mit dem Rad nicht über den Highway...  

Bin spätestens 9:00 Uhr bei der Anmeldung.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (18. März 2004)

So dann werde ich mich mal für die kommenden 2 Wochen bei Euch verabschieden. ich fleige morgen in's sonnige Andalusien zum meinem Schatzi und werde dort auch ordentlich in die Pedalen treten.

Wünschen Euch derweil auch schöne Trails und vor allem Frühling!!!


Bis bald 

Eure 
Sandra


----------



## Happy_User (18. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> So dann werde ich mich mal für die kommenden 2 Wochen bei Euch verabschieden. ich fleige morgen in's sonnige Andalusien zum meinem Schatzi und werde dort auch ordentlich in die Pedalen treten.
> 
> Wünschen Euch derweil auch schöne Trails und vor allem Frühling!!!
> 
> ...


 Gute Erholung. Wie hast Du den Dein Bike jetzt verpackt?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kannst Du mir die PTH schicken?...



Holger: hier ist die Datei...fast vergessen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (18. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Holger: hier ist die Datei...fast vergessen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Danke,

 werde ich gleich runterladen. Hast Du auch eine Datei mit der Anfahrt von der WBTS zumBahnhof nach Roetgen? Welchen Waldweg nimmst Du da immer?

 grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hast Du auch eine Datei mit der Anfahrt von der WBTS zumBahnhof nach Roetgen? ...



Um ehrlich zu sein...bin meistens ziemlich spät dran und fahre dann Strasse. Über den Nordwanderweg ist das ziemlich heftig. Am besten fährst Richtung Zweifall, Solchbachtal und dann den Hasselbachgraben...*g*...ich schau mal ob ich dir noch ne pth fertig machen kann.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (18. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> So dann werde ich mich mal für die kommenden 2 Wochen bei Euch verabschieden. ich fleige morgen in's sonnige Andalusien zum meinem Schatzi und werde dort auch ordentlich in die Pedalen treten.
> 
> Wünschen Euch derweil auch schöne Trails und vor allem Frühling!!!
> 
> ...


Schönen Urlaub wüsche ich!


----------



## Happy_User (18. März 2004)

Hallo Ralph,

 ich habe da mal einen Weg bis zur WBTS eingezeichnet. Ist der soweit fahrbar? Zurück hätte ich auf jeden Fall viele negative Höhenmeter.  

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Roetgen aus incl. Abstecher laut meinem Compi 75km und 1200hm. Die pth ergab 66km und 1900hm. Der Compi lügt nicht *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tach auch,

ist ja alles supergut, ich werde mich aber an die Ahr begeben, mit diesem Team Dummsburg oder so.    Laut Wetterbericht soll man da nicht sicke nass, sondern nur vollkommen durchfeuchtet werden. Viel Spaß beim surfen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (19. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche! Ob per mail, pm, sms oder hier im Thread. DANKE!


Auch von mir noch Nachträglich die besten Wünsche

Gruß

Horst


----------



## Handlampe (19. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> ist ja alles supergut, ich werde mich aber an die Ahr begeben, mit diesem Team Dummsburg oder so.
> Grüsse
> ...



Soso, das Team Dummsburg also....


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

Huhu,

Last Minute Biking "Roetgen, 20.03."
aufgrund der Wetterlage: Morgen früh findet ihr spätestens um 9:00 Uhr die Info darüber, ob ich fahre oder nicht !!!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (19. März 2004)

Na das sind ja News. Um 9:00 wollte ich eigentlich schon losgerollert sein.


 Hm, mal die Wetterkarte studieren.


----------



## Happy_User (19. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> ist ja alles supergut, ich werde mich aber an die Ahr begeben, mit diesem Team Dummsburg oder so.    Laut Wetterbericht soll man da nicht sicke nass, sondern nur vollkommen durchfeuchtet werden. Viel Spaß beim surfen.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Michael,

 da machst Du doch bestimmt eine GPS Datei von?

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Na das sind ja News. Um 9:00 wollte ich eigentlich schon losgerollert sein.
> 
> 
> Hm, mal die Wetterkarte studieren.



Ups...na gut...8:30...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Muß ich mir deine pth noch ansehen ? Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen...


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Na das sind ja News.



Hey Holger,

um ein Anrecht auf pünktliche News zu haben, sollte man sich zumindest eintragen !    

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (19. März 2004)

Hey Ralph,

  hatte geschrieben, dass auchich erst das Wetter beobachten wollte. Habe dann seit heute Mittag tatsächlich arbeiten müssen.  Als ich dann zu Hause war, stand schon diese nette Meldung drin. 
 Also für Düren sieht das Wetter zumindest vormittags noch recht positiv aus. Ich habe mir die PTh auf mein Garmin geheckt. Ich würde dann morgen entspannt los rollen. Wie in meiner PTH geplant. Versuche Roetgen zu erreichen.  Könnte spannen werden, da ich nicht richtig ortskundig bin und wenn der GPS ausfällt wegen Wetter ...
 Plane aber für meinen Tagesablauf auf das Wetter auch während der Tour zu reagieren. Sollte es anfangen junge Hunde zu regnen, hätte ich die Möglichkeit in Nideggen auszusteigen und am Ruruferradweg die bekannte "Kette rechts" zu praktizieren. Ganz jeck bin auch ich noch nicht.
  Wie sieht das den bei Ingo aus? 
 Da ich nicht genau weiß, welchen Weg ich in der PTH eingezeichnet habe, wäre es nett, wenn Du einmal einen schnellen Blick darauf wirfst. 

  Grüße

   Holger


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

war ja nur ein Scherz...hier noch schnell die pth...fast nur Asphalt ca. 45min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ralph,
> 
> hatte geschrieben, dass auchich erst das Wetter beobachten wollte. Habe dann seit heute Mittag tatsächlich arbeiten müssen.  Als ich dann zu Hause war, stand schon diese nette Meldung drin.
> Also für Düren sieht das Wetter zumindest vormittags noch recht positiv aus. Ich habe mir die PTh auf mein Garmin geheckt. Ich würde dann morgen entspannt los rollen. Wie in meiner PTH geplant. Versuche Roetgen zu erreichen.  Könnte spannen werden, da ich nicht richtig ortskundig bin und wenn der GPS ausfällt wegen Wetter ...
> ...



Nideggen ?...ich fahr nicht nach Nideggen !?...  
Für den Fall, daß du dich verfährst: nehm Handy mit und rufe mich im Notfall an !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Ein bischen Regen schreckt mich nicht ab...meine Überschuhe brauchen ne Wäsche...


----------



## Happy_User (19. März 2004)

Nideggen?? Ja, habe bei der Tour an die von "on any sunday" gedacht. Habe so sogar zwei Fluchtpunkte:  Schmidt und den Abzweig nach Heimbach. Da wartet dann die Rurtalbahn. Allerdings versagt die DB ja schon bei Wetter, bei demichnoch fahre. 

 Danke für die Datei. Wwerde die gleich übertragen. Dann kann ja fast nichts mehr schiefgehen. Deine Handynummer steht vermutlich im Profil. Werde sehen, dass ich etwas Puffer in der Anreise habe.

 8:30 ja oder nein

 Bis dann

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Handynummer steht vermutlich im Profil.



Keine Ahnung, aber im Termin...01749264016


----------



## Happy_User (19. März 2004)

Alles klar.

 Bis morgen


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar.
> 
> Bis morgen



Guts Nächtle !


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

Eigentlich total paradox, um 08:30 zu sagen ich fahre nicht, weil's regnet und man erst um 11:00 los fährt...also sag ich mal ich bin um 11 am Bahnhof.   

Wie sieht's denn in Hoven aus ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (20. März 2004)

bin weg


----------



## Happy_User (20. März 2004)

bin zurück.
 bike gewaschen.
 jetzt wasch im mich.
 fühle mich echt gut. 
 klasse tour.
 machen morgen gleich noch einmal.


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

Nabend,

jo, war ne nette Runde heute. Ich kümmer mich gleich um Bilder und Bericht !
Hast Du es noch im Hellen geschafft Holger?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (20. März 2004)

Jo! Supi Tour. Haben mal wieder Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter. Sind nicht sehr nass geworden. @Holger Danke für den Riegel


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

Tja, der Holger hat heute wohl den Vogel abgeschossen...denke mal, der hatte so ca. 140km auf der Uhr...Respekt !

Wir haben uns in Roetgen getroffen. Das Wetter hat besser mitgespielt als wir dachten. Den Bericht gibt's hier und die Bilder sind auch schon gespeichert.

Hier das Profil:





Das von Holger würde mich interessieren...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (20. März 2004)

So, bevor ich auf die Couch gehe. Bin noch gut im hellen nach Hause gekommen. Habe schönen Rückenwind gehabt. Auf der Bundesstrasse nach Mariaweiler. Flach, Tempo 42, dicker Gang und HFmax 63%.  Danke Wind
 Na gut. Dafür habe ich da heute Morgen an der gleichen Stelle 2te Gang, HFmax 84% gehabt.:kotz:

 In Vicht habe ich noch einmal Wasser nach geladen und ein Mars und anschliessend die letzten HM über Schevenhütte nach Hoven in Angriff genommen.

 @iggy: Foto angekommen.

 Als Anlage gibt es die PTH in unbearbeiteter Form. Der Rest folgt dann morgen.
 Ach ja, die technischen Details:
 2500 HM
 143 km
 38 min Standzeit
 9h:9min Reisezeit brutto


 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> 143 km



Na da hab ich aber gut geschätzt...  
Hat's dir denn gefallen Holger oder hab ich dich heute zuviel geärgert ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2004)

So eine geile Tour! Und das ohne mich! Unverschämtheit! 

Respekt Holger! Ich verneige mich vor dir! Jetzt ist unser geplanter Eifelcross für dich ja nur noch ein Klacks  Macht bestimmt das neue Rad!?

Den "Kurzen Singletrail zwischen Lammersdorf und Kalltalsperre" bin ich im Winter bei Schnee mal entlang gewandert. Habe mich gefragt, ob der wohl fahrbar ist!

Habe heute Fussleisten angeklebt. Bald bin ich wieder mit von der Partie !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2004)

Nabend ihr 3 Musketiere,

schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht. Wäre gern mitgefahren, doch werde ich wohl aufgrund meiner Krankheit noch einige Tage ausfallen. Hoffentlich klappts mit Eupen   

@Holger, hey habe soeben gelesen das bei der MTB Marathon WM noch Startplätze frei  sind. Aber das ist eh nichts für Dich. Die Strecken von etwas über 100km die die fahren sind ja viel zu kurz für Dich    
Ich ziehe ehrlich meinen Hut vor dieser Leistung   
Hoffentlich fährst Du demnächst überhaupt noch mit mir   

Schönes WE noch

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2004)

Habe mich soeben für die Megabike-Distanz angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich gefragt, ob der wohl fahrbar ist!



Huhu René,

er ist fahrbar...  ...einfacher als der Honigberg !

Grüsse und hoffentlich bis bald
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich soeben für die Megabike-Distanz angemeldet



Im Ernst ? Werde mich wohl auch noch anmelden. Ist eine Woche vor dem Ultra-Black-Forest im Schwarzwald. Also optimale Vorbereitung   Bin dort schon gemeldet.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...doch werde ich wohl aufgrund meiner Krankheit noch einige Tage ausfallen...



@Jörg: Wünsche dir gute Besserung !!

Jo, die Distanz war ok...allerdings muß ich allmählich das Tempo etwas verschärfen...Anfang April ist das 1. CC-Rennen.

Bis Eupen dann !
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich soeben für die Megabike-Distanz angemeldet



Ingo und ich fahren mit Sandra als Team in der mittleren Distanz...Teamname "Lost in the Wood"...hehe


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2004)

> Ingo und ich fahren mit Sandra als Team in der mittleren Distanz...Teamname "Lost in the Wood"...hehe


Ich fahre diese Saison für das IBC DIMB Racing Team  



> @Jörg: Wünsche dir gute Besserung !!


Dito!



> Im Ernst ?


Lach ich, oder was ?!?



> Anfang April ist das 1. CC-Rennen


Wo fährst du? Einen EBBT-Lauf?


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre diese Saison für das IBC DIMB Racing Team
> 
> 
> Dito!
> ...



Jep, Grand-Halleux am 12.4. !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Wünsche dir gute Besserung !!
> Danke Ralph. geht schon wieder einigermassen. Nur das Antibiotika macht mich platt.
> 
> Bis Eupen dann ! Jau. Werde aber, wie gesagt, mehr auf Fototour gehen. Muß erst wieder langsam anfangen. 2 Wochen nicht gefahren
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Werde aber, wie gesagt, mehr auf Fototour gehen.



Da ist richtig Tempo eh nicht möglich...jede Menge Touristen...*g*


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2004)

@ Rene,

daaaaanke. 
Bzgl. Marathon war echt ne blöde Frage    Das siehste mal was Tabletten alles ausmachen   Bin schon wieder so platt, daß ich jetzt ins Bett gehe. Melde mich morgen dann auch mal für Nutscheid an.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist richtig Tempo eh nicht möglich...jede Menge Touristen...*g*



Das kommt noch verschärfend hinzu. Ich weiß auch schon ungefähr wo ich mich für die besten Fotos postieren muß   

Viele Güße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (21. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend ihr 3 Musketiere,
> 
> schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht. Wäre gern mitgefahren, doch werde ich wohl aufgrund meiner Krankheit noch einige Tage ausfallen. Hoffentlich klappts mit Eupen
> 
> ...


 Moin,

 Danke danke. Warum sollte ich nicht mehr mit Euch/ Dir fahren? Ich wüsste doch sonst gar nicht wie gut ich bin. 
 Nein, nein, 140 km sind kein Problem. Alles eine Frage der Taktik. Immer Puls flach halten. Dafür fahre ich Euch ja auch immer brav an den Steigungen hinter her. Ich habe mich schön an der Steigung nach Eicherscheid zurücknehmen müssen und meine Tragetechnik am Berg verbessert. Da hätte ich mich sonst platt gefahren und wäre im Taxi nach Hoven geschoppert. Allerdings habe ich zum Schluß im Gelände gut gemerkt, dass die Konzentration und Koordination nachgelassen hat. Also, gibt noch viel zu tun bis Offenburg. 

 @rené: Klingt doof, aber der Faktor neues Bike ist nicht zu vernachlässigen. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Alleine die Schummelmöglichkeiten durch das ETR am Berg. Geil. Nix aus dem Sattel und wuppen für die Steigung. Tieferlegen und locker kurbeln. Nie mehr ohne. 
 So, ich werde mich jetzt erst einmal in die Muckibude fürs Reco-Training begeben. Vieelll Stretching. Auch wenn Vlado Stenzel gesagt hat: "Stretching mach den deutschen Handbal kaputt"

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nein, nein, 140 km sind kein Problem. Alles eine Frage der Taktik. Immer Puls flach halten. Dafür fahre ich Euch ja auch immer brav an den Steigungen hinter her. Ich habe mich schön an der Steigung nach Eicherscheid zurücknehmen müssen und meine Tragetechnik am Berg verbessert...



Mahlzeit,

muß wohl sagen, daß das nicht unbedingt ideal war, diese Monsterrunde mit unserer 75er zu verknüpfen. Da liegen doch schon Welten zwischen was das Tempo betrifft. Sollte man beim nächsten mal vielleicht etwas anders lösen. Vor allem, da "unsere" 75km mitten in Holgers 140 lagen.

Ich schau mir jetzt mal Holgers pth an...die Höhenmeter aus NRW3D stimmen nie und nimmer...bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen stimmen meine hm mit den Angaben des Veranstalters immer überein und die Differenzen zu NRW3D sind enorm !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2004)

Jo das machen wir. Mußt du aber mit mir noch ein wenig trainieren!


			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo und ich fahren mit Sandra als Team in der mittleren Distanz...Teamname "Lost in the Wood"...hehe


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Jo das machen wir. Mußt du aber mit mir noch ein wenig trainieren!



na, ich glaube du kannst schneller als du denkst...


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> na, ich glaube du kannst schneller als du denkst...


Naja. Keine Ahnung. Können ja trotzdem mal vorher was trainieren!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (21. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schau mir jetzt mal Holgers pth an...die Höhenmeter aus NRW3D stimmen nie und nimmer...bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen stimmen meine hm mit den Angaben des Veranstalters immer überein und die Differenzen zu NRW3D sind enorm !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Das Vollständige Dokument inklusive Grafiken befindet sich in der Anlage zum Download.

  DIR="LTR"> Hallo Ralph,




  ein Unterschied zwischen CicloSport und NRW3D oder z.B. FUGAWI ist der, dass diese Programme auf dem offiziellen Höhenmodell basieren. CicloMaster misst nur Höhendifferenzen von 5 m. Alle Anderen werden ignoriert.

  z.B.: Eine Strecke von 100m Im Abstand von 10m geht es einen Meter rauf, dann wieder runter. Der Ciclo zeigt hierfür einen Höhenunterschied von 0m an.

  NRW3D hingegen oder auch Fugawi, zeigt dir einen Unterschied von 5m Höhengewinn und 5m Höhenverlust an.

  Ich habe mir, um zum Beispiel Unreinheiten durch fehlerhafte GPS Höhendaten zu vermeiden, die offiziellen DEM Daten vom mil Net besorgt. Die sind durch die Amerikaner mit den Spaceshuttle ermittelt worden. Nähere Infos gibt es hier: http://www.fugawi.com/docs/ded.html





Grafik Höhenmeter gemäß GPS:

  Diese Daten sind fehlerbehaftet, da nicht immer ein einwandfrei Empfang vorgelegen hat.Zur Ermittlung der Höhe werden 4 Satelliten benötigt. Für den Weg nur 3.




  Grafik Höhenmeter gemäß DEM Model basierend auf Wegaufzeichnung:





  Grafik aus NRW3D:

  Zu den Unterschieden in der Berechnung des Höhenmodells zu Fugawi verweise ich auf die Antwort des mapsource supports, die ich weiter vorne in diesem Thema schon einmal gepostet hatte.





  Da mich die Gründe für die Unterschiede aber auch interessieren würden, könntest Du dich bitte an CicloSport wenden und Dir von denen einmal das Verfahren zur Bestimmung der Höhe in den CicloMaster Modellen erklären lassen.




  Ich hoffe, die Infos helfen Dir etwas.  




  Grüße  

   Holger


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2004)

@Holger:

kannst mir von mir aus ganze Romane dazu schreiben...es waren keine 2600hm. Wie soll ich einer Software trauen, die von einem zum anderen Update mal eben 1000hm findet...  

Übrigens stimmt das nicht, mein CM sieht jeden Meter...allerdings zeichnet er nur alle 20sek auf.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2004)

Muß mich korrigieren...nach dem Update stimmts einigermassen...


----------



## Happy_User (21. März 2004)

"Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. " Zitat Prof. Johannes Praczyk.


----------



## redrace (21. März 2004)

HUHU

Ich wollte mich nur mal kurz zurück melden!! Ich bin wieder zu jeder Schandtat bereit!! 
Einen Teil Bilder aus Malle hab ich schon online gestellt!!


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich wollte mich nur mal kurz zurück melden!! Ich bin wieder zu jeder Schandtat bereit!!
> Einen Teil Bilder aus Malle hab ich schon online gestellt!!



Schön daß du/ihr wieder da bist/seid !...Schaue mir die Bilder später mal an.
Soll ich für Samstag irgend einen Kracher planen oder übernimmt das jemand anders ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (21. März 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich wollte mich nur mal kurz zurück melden!! Ich bin wieder zu jeder Schandtat bereit!!
> Einen Teil Bilder aus Malle hab ich schon online gestellt!!


Hi
Hoffe du hast die Sonne im Gepäck!?


----------



## redrace (21. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön daß du/ihr wieder da bist/seid !...Schaue mir die Bilder später mal an.
> Soll ich für Samstag irgend einen Kracher planen oder übernimmt das jemand anders ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




HUHU

Ich bin arbeiten!!



> Hoffe du hast die Sonne im Gepäck!?



Welche Sonne?? Auf Mallorca hatten wir so wenig, dass wir sie da gelassen haben!!


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bin arbeiten!!...



tztz, dann muß ich den Kracher ohne dich fahren...


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2004)

So,

hab die Tour jetzt nochmal exakt in NRW3D eingetragen...genauer geht's wohl kaum. Das macht immer noch ca. 200hm zuviel, obwohl auf der anderen Seite 5-6km fehlen.

Bei der Planung der Tour sagte ich bereits daß mein Compi nicht lügt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abonette (21. März 2004)

Hallo Ralph,
hast du denn schon eine Vorstellung,wie die Krachertour aussehen soll??  
Mach doch mal nen Vorschlag!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2004)

@Jürgen: mach ich...aber jetzt ist erstmal Couch, Kölsch und Chips angesagt...  

Mit Kracher meine ich so um die 70-80km...aber recht zügig...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## abonette (21. März 2004)

Ich glaube ihr fahrt immer so um 11.00 Uhr rum?
Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß,und das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich gerne mitfahren! 
Jürgen


----------



## abonette (21. März 2004)

Ich nochmal  
Wenn ich recht gesehen habe,dann benutzt du den CICLO CM414 M.
Ich fahre den gleichen,und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.  
Die Höhenangaben stimmen immer mit denen meines Kumpels überein,der benutzt den HAC4  
Dein Tacho kann also nicht lügen  
Jürgen


----------



## Happy_User (21. März 2004)

abonette schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nochmal
> Wenn ich recht gesehen habe,dann benutzt du den CICLO CM414 M.
> Ich fahre den gleichen,und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.
> Die Höhenangaben stimmen immer mit denen meines Kumpels überein,der benutzt den HAC4
> ...


 Höhenmessung (HAC3,4 ALPIN 2,3,4,5 CM 434 Alti, CM 436 Alti M):

   Die Höhenmessung aller CicloSport-Geräte erfolgt nach der *barometrischen Methode*. Diese errechnet die Höhe (bzw. die Differenz) aus der Änderung des Luftdrucks mit Hilfe einer *Drucksonde*.
 Das Prinzip nutzt die Luftsäule, die auf jeder Fläche auf der Erde anliegt und je nach Höhe ein def. Gewicht hat. Dieses Gewicht stellt wiederum einen Druck dar, der z.B. über ein Barometer abgelesen werden kann.
 Ein Beispiel: Bei Meereshöhe wiegt die Luftsäule 1000g (nicht der reale Wert!), steigt man nun 1000 Meter in die Höhe, wird die Luftsäule (und damit auch ihr Gewicht) verkürzt. Auf 1000 Meter wiegt die Luftsäule dann nur noch 900g (ebenfalls nicht der reale Wert!). Mit der Gewichtsänderung ändert sich logischerweise auch der anliegende Druck auf der Beispielfläche - dies wird bei der Errechnung der Höhe berücksichtigt. 

    Was in der Theorie recht simpel erscheint, wird in der Praxis etwas komplizierter. Geht man davon aus, daß eine Luftdruckänderung in Höhenänderung umgesetzt wird, dann wird klar, daß die Geräte (gewisse Ausnahme bei ALPIN2, 3, 5) auch *natürliche Luftdruckänderungen* als Höhenänderung anzeigen. Dies führt zu Fehlern in der Anzeige der aktuellen Höhe ist aber systembedingt nicht änderbar.
 Um die Fehler geringer zu halten (gerade in den Summenfunktionen), wird bei allen Geräten mit Höhenmessung mit einer *Hysterese* von 5Metern gearbeitet. Dies bedeutet, daß erst Höhenänderungen ab 5 Metern aufsummiert werden, dies gleicht die natürlichen Schwankungen bei stabiler Wetter- und damit Luftdrucklage aus. Schwankt der Luftdruck (z.B. bei einem durchziehenden Tiefdruckgebiet) allerdings stärker, so werden auch hier fehlerhafte Werte angezeigt.
 Ein *kleiner Nebeneffekt*: Durch die Höhenänderung in der Anzeige (ohne echte Höhenänderung) kann bei den Radcomputern mit Höhenmessung und bei den HAC3 + HAC4 die Luftdruck- und damit auch die mögliche *Wettertendenz* beobachtet werden. Steigt die Höhenanzeige, so sinkt der Luftdruck (schlechteres Wetter im Sommer), sinkt die Höhenanzeige, so steigt der Luftdruck (besseres bzw. stabiles Wetter).
 Selbstverständlich können bei den Geräten die fehlerhaften Höhen auch während einer Tour korrigiert werden (z.B. an Landmarken, Hütten, etc.), bzw. ist eine Änderung im Rahmen der PC-Auswertung (HAC4, CM 436 Alti M, ALPIN3 & ALPIN 5) zusätzlich möglich. 

    Eine Besonderheit stellt der *Höhenspeicher der ALPIN-Modelle* dar (Ausnahme ALPIN 4). Auch diese Geräte arbeiten mit Hilfe der barometrischen Höhenmessung und können neben der Höhe auch das Wettergeschehen (Großwetterlage) analysieren. Dies setzt aber eine *teilweise Entkopplung* zwischen Höhenmessung und Luftdruckanzeige voraus - den Höhenspeicher. Durch diese Funktion wird die Höhe des Gerätes (und damit auch des Nutzers) gespeichert, sobald er sich in der Ebene (z.B. Einkehr, Übernachtung, nach ca. 30 Min.) befindet. Wird der Speicher aktiviert, so bleibt der Höhenwert stabil, die *Luftdruckänderung* wird aber trotzdem registriert und bei den Geräten zur *Wetteranalyse* genutzt. Sobald das Gerät wieder genutzt wird (Höhenänderung) werden beide Anzeigen wieder gemeinsam genutzt. Das Gerät geht hierbei davon aus, daß die Höhenmessung während der Höhenänderung die wichtigere Funktion darstellt. 

 Das Original kann hier unter den FAQs nachgelesen werden: CicloSport FAQs


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2004)

Also ich vertraue auch lieber einer Software, die ihre Daten aus topographischen Karten bezieht.

Höhenmesser wie unsere Ciclomaster sind eigentlich nur Spielerei und geben bestenfalls annähernd genau Angaben.

An die Ciclomaster-User: Vergleicht mal die Höhenangaben eurer Lieblingsstrecke über den Jahresverlauf. Schwankungen bis zu 10% sind normal. Einem Geologen/Metologen würden sich die Haare sträuben!


----------



## XCRacer (21. März 2004)

@redrace:
Echt schöne Malle-Bilder  Bestelle dem Ralph Kröger bei Gelegenheit mal schöne Grüße!


----------



## IGGY (22. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Höhenmessung (HAC3,4 ALPIN 2,3,4,5 CM 434 Alti, CM 436 Alti M):
> 
> Die Höhenmessung aller CicloSport-Geräte erfolgt nach der *barometrischen Methode*. Diese errechnet die Höhe (bzw. die Differenz) aus der Änderung des Luftdrucks mit Hilfe einer *Drucksonde*.
> Das Prinzip nutzt die Luftsäule, die auf jeder Fläche auf der Erde anliegt und je nach Höhe ein def. Gewicht hat. Dieses Gewicht stellt wiederum einen Druck dar, der z.B. über ein Barometer abgelesen werden kann.
> ...


Also ich für meinen Teil werde mir wohl nie sowas tolles zulegen, wenn man sieht was das für eine Schreibarbeit mit sich bringt  

Zu der Krachertour: Wolltest du nicht in Eupen fahren Ralph. Krachertour und einen Tag später Eupen? Das schaffe ich zeitlich leider nicht


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Höhenmessung (HAC3,4 ALPIN 2,3,4,5 CM 434 Alti, CM 436 Alti M):



oje...habe geahnt das sowas kommt...  ...kenn ich aber schon alles !

Die Dinger messen sehr genau...ich kann jede Menge Profile gleicher Touren übereinander legen. Lediglich bei starken Wetterschwankungen wackelts schonmal was. Ein gutes Zeichen dafür, daß "er" brav war ist zum Beispiel wenn die Höhe bei Rückkehr wieder die Ausgangshöhe ist.


Hier 2 Beispiele...
24.02.04 (Start von Zuhause)




20.03.04 (Start von Firebike, eigentlich etwas niedriger aber Homehöhe nicht geändert, Differenz also logisch...  )





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich vertraue auch lieber einer Software, die ihre Daten aus topographischen Karten bezieht.



@René: Ich wiederhole: "einen Fehler von 1000hm finden die Jungs von einem zum anderen Update"...die sind nicht besser als der gute Bill...  

Nette Spielerei...mehr nicht !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zu der Krachertour: Wolltest du nicht in Eupen fahren Ralph. Krachertour und einen Tag später Eupen? Das schaffe ich zeitlich leider nicht



Oje...hab ich garnicht dran gedacht; dann fällt der Samstag für mich auch aus (zumindest der "Kracher")...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (22. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Spielerei...mehr nicht !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Stimmt Ralph. Darum benutze ich meinen CicloMaster auch nur noch beim Training. Wer einen nicht korrigierbaren Fehler von 5 hm einbaut, ist imBereich der Höhenmessung leider Spielerei. 


			
				Supportwebseite von Ciclosport (Vertreiben CicloMaster und HAC) schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Fehler geringer zu halten (gerade in den Summenfunktionen), wird bei allen Geräten mit Höhenmessung mit einer *Hysterese* von 5Metern gearbeitet. Dies bedeutet, daß erst Höhenänderungen ab 5 Metern aufsummiert werden, dies gleicht die natürlichen Schwankungen bei stabiler Wetter- und damit Luftdrucklage aus. Schwankt der Luftdruck (z.B. bei einem durchziehenden Tiefdruckgebiet) allerdings stärker, so werden auch hier fehlerhafte Werte angezeigt.


 Dafür kann ich damit meine Trittfrequenz, Geschwingkeit, etc. messen und muss nicht meinen PC ans Fahrrad schnallen.
 Um zuverlässigere Höhenwerte zu bekomen, benutze ich dann schon die Softwarelösungen von mapsource, fugawi oder touratech. Diese kann ich dann auch noch durch die Höhenmodelle der NASA oder ESA updaten und ich weiß auch, bevor ich durch die Doilomiten gefahrenbin, was mich dort erwarten wird. 

 Have a nice day.

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dafür kann ich damit meine Trittfrequenz, Geschwingkeit, etc. messen und muss nicht meinen PC ans Fahrrad schnallen....



Hallo Holger,

warum nicht ? hast doch reichlich Platz auf deinem Rücken...  
Mein Fazit der Diskussion: Das was der CM414 M bietet, reicht für meinen Bedarf völlig aus und 100%tig stimmen tut wahrscheinlich garnix...so, keep it simple...und die Differenzen zwischen meiner überarbeiteten pth und den Werten aus dem Ciclo sind ja wie gesagt schon recht gering.

Have a nice day too...
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (22. März 2004)

Aus einer Harley-Davidson Werbung:
Don't dream it! do it!

Frei übersetzt: *Nicht reden! FAHREN ! *


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aus einer Harley-Davidson Werbung:
> Don't dream it! do it!
> 
> Frei übersetzt: *Nicht reden! FAHREN ! *



Wenn ich beim Fahren nicht mehr quatschen kann, hör ich auf zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2004)

Da fällt mir doch glatt mein Lieblingsspruch wieder ein: "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil"...  



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Roetgen aus incl. Abstecher laut meinem Compi 75km und 1200hm. Die pth ergab 66km und 1900hm. Der Compi lügt nicht *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich beim Fahren nicht mehr quatschen kann, hör ich auf zu fahren...



Ist das ein Versprechen?   Ist ja nur ne Frage


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein Versprechen?...



nee, ne Tatsache


----------



## Happy_User (23. März 2004)

Moin, 
 ich habe den Termin für Eupen etwas abgepasst:



gemeinsamer Start   
Tempo wie jeder will. Gruppe oder alleine   
Nach dem Zieleinlauf gemeinsames Beisammensein zum Klönen 
 Ich hoffe, die Änderungen sind OK. Den letzten Punkt finde ich wichtig, da wir immer nur stumpf hintereinander herfahren und bis zum Grillen dauert es ja noch etwas.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich habe den Termin für Eupen etwas abgepasst:
> 
> 
> ...



Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (23. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Du irrst Ralph. Im Kleingedruckten steht, Klönen mit Kollegen, Konkurenten und Freunden, alle Handlungen, die das Gruppengefüge und Stimmung verbessern könnten,  werden mit mindestens einer Runde Kuche für alle beteiligten im Ziel bestraft.


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Kuche...



nix Kuchen; Hoegarden...  





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (23. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> nix Kuchen; Hoegarden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich trinke nur Weizen


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trinke nur Weizen



das ist Weizen    bzw. es schmeckt jedenfalls so...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (23. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aus einer Harley-Davidson Werbung:
> Don't dream it! do it!
> 
> Frei übersetzt: *Nicht reden! FAHREN ! *




HUHU

Frei nach Rudi Pevenage:

Nich kükken, fahrn sollst Du!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist Weizen    bzw. es schmeckt jedenfalls so...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Ups !!!


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ups !!!



Lecker Bier, mußt du Sonntag testen !


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2004)

Übrigens,

hat einer frei morgen...oder früh Schluß ? Will so gegen 16:00 Uhr in Roetgen starten. Max. 3 Std., dann wird's düster.

Also wer mag...bitteschön... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (23. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens,
> 
> hat einer frei morgen...oder früh Schluß ? Will so gegen 16:00 Uhr in Roetgen starten. Max. 3 Std., dann wird's düster.
> 
> ...


Oh schade. Hättest du mal früher bescheid gesagt. Jetzt ist Morgen schon basteln für Ostern angesagt. Naja nächstes mal gerne wieder!


----------



## Schnucki (24. März 2004)

Hola y buenos dias....

ihr trainiert ja alle so schoen fleissig: Wir auch   Habe auch schon fuer morgen eine Tour eingetragen   

Noch mal zum Team Namen: Korrekt mueste es im Englischen heissen "Lost in the forrest" und leider nicht "Wood" Koennen wir das noch aendern!? 

Liebe Gruesse 

Marco und Sandra


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hola y buenos dias....
> 
> ihr trainiert ja alle so schoen fleissig: Wir auch   Habe auch schon fuer morgen eine Tour eingetragen
> 
> ...



laut meinem Babylon ist beides ok...aber forest (mit einem "r") ist auch gut...  
Na dann viel Spaß beim Biken !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hola y buenos dias....
> 
> ihr trainiert ja alle so schoen fleissig: Wir auch   Habe auch schon fuer morgen eine Tour eingetragen
> 
> ...



Will auch nach Spananien   ich brauche aber keine schönen Bilder.   

Also Wood heißt auch Wald, ist vollkommen korrekt, ich kann perfekt ausfremdisch.

Buonas noches

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (27. März 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt Ralph. Darum benutze ich meinen CicloMaster auch nur noch beim Training. Wer einen nicht korrigierbaren Fehler von 5 hm einbaut, ist imBereich der Höhenmessung leider Spielerei.
> Dafür kann ich damit meine Trittfrequenz, Geschwingkeit, etc. messen und muss nicht meinen PC ans Fahrrad schnallen.
> Um zuverlässigere Höhenwerte zu bekomen, benutze ich dann schon die Softwarelösungen von mapsource, fugawi oder touratech. Diese kann ich dann auch noch durch die Höhenmodelle der NASA oder ESA updaten und ich weiß auch, bevor ich durch die Doilomiten gefahrenbin, was mich dort erwarten wird.
> 
> ...



Mit der Spielerei meinte ich die Software...


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2004)

Nabend ihr Lieben !

Anmeldung Nutscheid Megabike; es ist vollbracht:

Anmelde ID 29.03.2004-209 
Name Patzel 
Vorname Ralph 
Strasse Petergensfeld 106c 
Wohnort 4730Raeren/Belgien 
Telefon 0032 87 852646 
Telefax  
Team Lost in the Wood 
Strecke Marathon (74km) 
Geburtsdatum 01.12.1963 
Geschlecht M 
Anmeldung erfolgt in der offene Wertung, Gruppe Senioren1 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (29. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend ihr Lieben !
> 
> Anmeldung Nutscheid Megabike; es ist vollbracht:
> 
> ...



Gib mir mal den Link bitte damit ich mich auch anmelden kann.


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Gib mir mal den Link bitte damit ich mich auch anmelden kann.



Guckst du hier 74km und "Lost in the Wood" nicht vergessen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2004)

Und wieder ist einer fällig...heute ist Matthias (gambo) von den aixtream-riders dran ! Herzlichen Glückwunsch    

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (30. März 2004)

Glückwunsch auch von mir! Wann fährst du denn nochmal mit uns?


----------



## IGGY (30. März 2004)

So bin auch angemeldet

Anmelde ID 30.03.2004-211 
Name Braun 
Vorname Ingo 
Strasse Kranichweg 4 
Wohnort 52223Stolberg 
Telefon 01791311152 
Telefax  
Team Lost in the Wood 
Strecke Marathon (74km) 
Geburtsdatum 16.09.1974 
Geschlecht M 
Anmeldung erfolgt in der offene Wertung, Gruppe Hauptklasse 

Wie schauts denn mit dem WE aus? Fahren wir? Würde vorschlagen wenn wir fahren das wir nochmal ab WBTS fahren damit Frank auch mit kann!


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie schauts denn mit dem WE aus? Fahren wir? Würde vorschlagen wenn wir fahren das wir nochmal ab WBTS fahren damit Frank auch mit kann!



Ja, da wäre ich auch für ! Allerdings kann ich dort nicht die Führung übernehmen; das muß dann entweder der Frank machen...oder ist René evtl. wieder dabei ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (30. März 2004)

dankeschön .   

werde versuchen am wochenende nochmal dabei zu sein . der marathon sieht auch gut aus , wenn ich in der woche danach keine abitur-klausur habe bin ich dabei.

mathias


p.s. fährt einer die ebbt meisterschaft bzw die vorrennen mit?


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2004)

Tja Leute,

die Reaktionen sind ja recht mau...also wenn sich hier nix bewegt; ich fahre am Samstag (hoffentlich regnet es doch nicht !!) wieder die Trails zwischen Roetgen/Vicht/Zweifall...also Nordwanderweg, Vichtbach, Hasselbach -/Schleebachgraben. Von Zweifall aus (also nach dem Wagemann-Trail) gibt's 'ne neue Variante: Am Vichtbach entlang bis Mulartshütte und von da wieder auf den Hasselbachgraben...

Den Termin gibt's gleich im Last Minute Biking !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2004)

So...da isser...für alle, die den Hals was Trails betrifft nicht vollkrigen können...  ...klickst Du hier 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (31. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Leute,
> 
> die Reaktionen sind ja recht mau...also wenn sich hier nix bewegt; Es ist gerade einmal Mittwoch, 11:47. Du könntest meine Mutter sein. Die will auch am Montag wissen, was ich am Samstag mache.ich fahre am Samstag (hoffentlich regnet es doch nicht !!) wieder die Trails zwischen Roetgen/Vicht/Zweifall...also Nordwanderweg, Vichtbach, Hasselbach -/Schleebachgraben. Von Zweifall aus (also nach dem Wagemann-Trail) gibt's 'ne neue Variante: Am Vichtbach entlang bis Mulartshütte und von da wieder auf den Hasselbachgraben...
> 
> ...


           Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2004)

mit "mau" meinte ich vor allem, daß René evtl. noch keinen I-net-Anschluß hat und sich nicht melden kann...und Frank ist auch sehr ruhig...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (31. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So...da isser...für alle, die den Hals was Trails betrifft nicht vollkrigen können...  ...klickst Du hier
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Hi
Sorry bei mir geht nur Sonntag!


----------



## Frank S. (31. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> mit "mau" meinte ich vor allem, daß René evtl. noch keinen I-net-Anschluß hat und sich nicht melden kann...und Frank ist auch sehr ruhig...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


So da bin ich!

Also wenn mein Dämpfer wieder funktioniert bin ich am Sonntag für einen Runde an der Talsperre zu haben (sieht zur Zeit gut aus!). Samstag kann ich wie immer nicht! 

Wer hat denn für den Nutscheid Megabike noch einen Platz für mich und mein Bike frei?


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> So da bin ich!
> 
> Also wenn mein Dämpfer wieder funktioniert bin ich am Sonntag für einen Runde an der Talsperre zu haben (sieht zur Zeit gut aus!). Samstag kann ich wie immer nicht!
> 
> Wer hat denn für den Nutscheid Megabike noch einen Platz für mich und mein Bike frei?



Hi Frank, würde gerne mitkommen, muß aber dieses WE auf Samstag ausweichen. Nutscheid: Einfach anmelden; Teamname "Lost in the Wood" !! Thema Fahrgemeinschaft und so hat noch Zeit denke ich...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So...da isser...für alle, die den Hals was Trails betrifft nicht vollkrigen können...  ...klickst Du hier



Würde ja gerne mitfahren. Aber ihr fahrt mir zu schnell   Das paßt nicht in meinen Trainingsplan    
Quatsch, habe mich schon für die CTF am Samstag in Grefrath verabredet.
Keine Ahnung wie die Strecke ist. Schaun wir mal   .

@ Ralph, ich hoffe doch, Du fährst diese Traumtour noch öfters. 

Habe gehört, daß René wohl das ähnliche Schicksal erlitten hat was ich hinter mir habe. Er soll sich auch eine Nebenhöhlenvereiterung eingefangen haben.
Tja, René dann mal gute Besserung   


Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] Ralph, ich hoffe doch, Du fährst diese Traumtour noch öfters...



sicher dat...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (31. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... René evtl. noch keinen I-net-Anschluß hat ...



Hallo zusammen

Habe weder I noch T noch TV !!!

Melde mich gerade vom Rechner meines Vaters. Dies ist warscheinlich der letzte noch existierende Computer, der langsammer die Buchstaben anzeigt, als ich tippe 

Nach überstandenem Umzug, sowie Nasennebenhöhlenvereiterung habe ich noch ein paar Hürden zu überwinden:
Die T-Com Dame hat nicht kapiert, das ich doch nur meine alte Nummer zu meiner neuen Wohnung mitnehmen will. Stattdessen verpasst sie mir einen neuen Anschluß mit neuer Rufnummer sammt den anfallenden Kosten !!!

Klartext: Habe vorerst keinen Festanschluß und demnach auch kein Indernetz!

Für dringende Sachen: 0172 89 50 54 8

Habe noch nicht alle Beiträge gelesen und auch noch nicht die ganzen e-mails bzw. pms. Ich werde am Sonntag um 11Uhr an der Wbtsp sein. Wär nett, wenn jemand mitradelt. Wäre ebenso nett, wenn jemand einen Termin macht.

Logge mich vorraussichtlich Freitag abend nochmal ein. Bis dann, René


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich werde am Sonntag um 11Uhr an der Wbtsp sein. Wär nett, wenn jemand mitradelt. Wäre ebenso nett, wenn jemand einen Termin macht.
> 
> Logge mich vorraussichtlich Freitag abend nochmal ein. Bis dann, René



Schade René...kann So. nicht !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Habe weder I noch T noch TV !!!
> 
> ...



Hi René,

weder I noch T noch TV ??? Halt der typische Waldbewohner   Jetzt weiß ich auch warum Du dich so gut dort auskennst   

Erlaube mir, mal einen Termin für Dich Sonntag 11:00 Uhr einzutragen.
Ich werde gegen 11:00 Uhr an der WBTS sein.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (31. März 2004)

Bin Sonntag mit von der Partie!


----------



## redrace (1. April 2004)

HUHU

Ich Sonntag arbeit, nix Rad fahren!!


----------



## Schnucki (1. April 2004)

Huhu....
da bin ich wieder. Jungs ich kann Euch sagen, dass war mal ein Abenteuerurlaub.... Habe ein paar mal um Marcos und mein Leben gebangt: Nebel, Stiere, Schluchten, Steilküsten, fehlende Wege, Felsen....  
Die "Cows in the Fog" haben mich glaube ich am ehesten um den Verstand gebracht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Zu alledem aber gerne ausführlich mehr auf der kommenden Tour.

Im Wesentlichen hatten wir aber leider mit dem schlechten Wetter zu kämpfen. Is ja auch normal, das man als deutscher Tourist den Spaniern erst mal Regen beschert   Marco und ich habe da übrigens eine Theorie aufgestellt, was die Niederschläge und Verwüstung in Zusammenhang mit unseren Reiseaktivitäten betrifft. Ich kann nur sagen: "Hinter uns die Sintflut"
Fragt mal die Einwohner von Malaga  

Tja uns was das Radfahren anbetrifft, war es wegen des Wetters leider weniger, als wir es uns gewünscht hätten. Zudem eher Kraftausdauer, Fahrtechnik und Nervenstärke als Grundlagenausdauer trainierende Einheiten.
Ich bin nun der festen Überzeugung, dass uns kein Alpencross mehr schocken kann. Außerdem haben die Spanier eine merkwürdige Definition von Mittelgebirge und leichten bis mittelschweren Wanderwegen.

So, und am Samstag sind Marco und ich natürlich bei der Traumrunde wieder dabei  
Sonntag vielleicht auch an der WBTS...

Liebe Grüße
von der Singletrail Sandra


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich Sonntag arbeit, nix Rad fahren!!



Und Sa. ?


----------



## redrace (1. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Sa. ?



Werde ich wahrscheinlich mit Edith ins Siebengebnirge fahren. Mal sehen. Ich muss auf jeden Fall 4 Stunden fahren!!


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Werde ich wahrscheinlich mit Edith ins Siebengebnirge fahren. Mal sehen. Ich muss auf jeden Fall 4 Stunden fahren!!



Solltet ihr kommen; Verlängerung ist kein Problem...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillefresser (1. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Sa. ?





			
				redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Werde ich wahrscheinlich mit Edith ins Siebengebnirge fahren. Mal sehen. Ich muss auf jeden Fall 4 Stunden fahren!!



Hi Ralph, Hi Meik,

auch wenn es vermutlich keinen interssiert:  

Ich fahr am Samstag mit meiner Family ins *Zillertal*, da werd ich wohl etwas mehr als 4 Stunden brauchen und auf mich warten wird sich wohl kaum lohnen


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2004)

Habe jetzt wieder Indernetz und Teflon 

Habe mich soeben für Sonntag eingetragen. Bitte nicht erschrecken! Ich komme nicht mit dem gewohnten Rad 

Samstag kann ich nicht.

Habe am Sonntag nichts allzu wildes vor. Bin noch am Husten und habe etwas Schnupfen. Eine 40km Rennradtour am Mittwoch hat mich ganz schön geschafft.
Mehr als drei Stunden im moderaten Tempo werden es wohl dann nicht werden. Hebe so an Laufenburg - Schlich - Gey - Kleinhau - Undmalsehen gedacht. Schau'n mer mal!


----------



## Happy_User (1. April 2004)

Hey René, 
 welcome back. Wo haste den Dein Eichhörnchen gelassen?
 Mit der Runde ist das kein Problem. Ist doch Sonntag = easy biking.

 Grüße

  Holger

 PS: Kommste mit einem Holland Rad.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (1. April 2004)

Tach wa

Nach langer Pause bei den WBTS`lern werde ich mich wohl auch am Sonntag an der Tour beteiligen....hab ja gelesen das in einem moderatem Tempo gefahren wird   

Cu


----------



## Happy_User (1. April 2004)

Hier der Link zum Thema Ahrtalrunde. Die Diskussion hatte bei den Randonees begonnen. Für alle die sich auf einen Alpencross vorbereiten wollen, eigentlich schon ein Muss. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Happy_User (1. April 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Tach wa
> 
> Nach langer Pause bei den WBTS`lern werde ich mich wohl auch am Sonntag an der Tour beteiligen....hab ja gelesen das in einem moderatem Tempo  gefahren wird
> 
> Cu


 Klaro, Kette rechts, oder heisst das jetzt Kette links, wo shimano invers ist?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Kommste mit einem Holland Rad.


Abwarten 

Mein DBR bekommt nächste Woche einen neuen Anstrich. Wenn dann auch noch die neuen Parts da sind (Lenker, Hörnies, Sattel, Steuersatz, Vorbau), werden diese mit meinen neuen DTSwiss Laufrädern und der guten alten Rockshox SID von 1999 gepaart. Dann ist der alte Stahlgaul wieder wie neu und fit für die nächsten 8 Jahre


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2004)

Gestern abend um 18:45 Uhr bin ich mit Boris in Roetgen gestartet. Geplant war ursprünglich bis Vicht wie immer die Trails zu geniessen und von da aus überwiegend über WAB...  Richtung WBTS, Raffelsbrand und Lammersdorf wieder zurück nach Roetgen.
Kurz vor Vicht im Schlangental begann es schon zu dämmern.







In Vicht angekommen habe ich Boris dann gefragt, ob er den Hasselbachgraben schonmal im Dunkeln gefahren ist. Die Antwort war nein...und los gings über den Wagemanntrail, dann am Vichtbach entlang bis Mulartshütte und hoch zum Graben.
War äusserts lustig; besonders in den Kurven half uns die Sigma nicht wirklich...  . Die Bilder am Graben sind leider nix geworden; dafür ist der Blitz einfach zu schwach.
Zu den wenigen Bildern gehts hier 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (2. April 2004)

Hallo,
da mein alter Dämpfer wieder funktioniert komme ich am Sonntag natürlich zur WBTS.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Abwarten



Schätze mal das MTB deiner Mum mit Starrgabel   

Bis Sonntag

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## gambo (2. April 2004)

hmm. sportverbot bis montag wegen ausgerenktem hals . irgendwann werde ichs mal schaffen mitzufahren.

mathias


----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So...da isser...für alle, die den Hals was Trails betrifft nicht vollkrigen können...  ...klickst Du hier
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Nabend Ralph,

da ich morgen schon vergeben bin , bin ich heute aus der Arbeitszeit geglitten und die die Tour als Afterworkparty abgeradelt. Damit es eine echte (Alte) Männer Tour wird, wurde als Startpunkt Großhau ausgewählt.   Insgesamt wieder sehr lecker, laue Eifelluft und für unsere Verhältnisse sehr trocken, nur ein paar frisch gefällte Bäume am Hasselbachgraben.
Ich glaub, ich muß aufhören, die Schwester muß meine Infusion wechseln.    

Viel Spaß morgen und Grüße an den Geißenpeter und Schnucki

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Viel Spaß morgen und Grüße an den Geißenpeter und Schnucki
> 
> Gut Nächtle
> 
> Michael



Jo, dat mach ich !...Das mit den Bäumen hatte ich bereits erwähnt...kann man notfalls auch umfahren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2004)

Für die Amsonntagmitradler:

Habe heute den ersten Abschnitt der geplanten Tour abgeradelt und gleich einen neuen Trail gefunden  
Zugleich habe ich festgestellt, das meine Ersatzrad (Jörg, du liegst total daneben  ) gänzlich ungeeignet zum montanen Biken ist. Also habe ich bis vor einer Stunde noch im Keller etwas gewerkelt...

Hier die grobe Planung:
Er werden wohl kaum mehr als 2h reine Fahrzeit von Wbtsp bis Wbtsp. Für die Unersättlichen unter uns können wir ja eventuell noch eine extra Runde anhängen!

Noch was anderes:
Ich plane am 18.04. eine Rennradtour nach Süd Limburg (NL). Dort findet dann das Amstel Gold Race statt. Das ist ein Weltcup-Rennen für Straßenprofis. Dort gibt es mehrere Stellen an denen man die Profis bei der Arbeit zusehen kann. Ich wollte diese Punkte dann anfahren, so das die Cracks ein paar mal zu sehen sind.

Näheres hier:
http://www.amstelgoldrace.nl/
Streckenverlauf als Textversion (pdf 49kb) 
Streckenverlauf als Grafik (pdf 818kb)


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

wir waren heute in Roetgen zwar nur zu dritt, aber wir hatten mächtig Spaß !
Wir, das waren Sandra, Marco und ich. Von Roetgen bis Vicht war ja alles bereits bekannt, aber die Variante am Vichtbach entlang war für die beiden neu.














Die Schrammen in Sandra's Gesicht stammen von einer kurzen Bodenprobe am Nordwanderweg...es stand nun 1:1 zwischen Sandra und Marco; der hatte sich auch schon auf die Seite gelegt...  
Hier noch ein paar Schnappschüsse vom Hasselbach-/Schleebachgraben:













Nachdem ich mich köstlich über Sandra's naße Füße amüsiert hatte, bin ich beim Fotografieren im Bach selbst abgerutscht...  

War wie immer eine nette Runde und ein Trail-Anteil von fast 40% bei 43km ist doch nicht übel...
Hier findet ihr das komplette Fotoalbum.

Den Kurzbericht auf meiner Seite gibt's hier 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (3. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Noch was anderes:
> Ich plane am 18.04. eine Rennradtour nach Süd Limburg (NL). Dort findet dann das Amstel Gold Race statt. Das ist ein Weltcup-Rennen für Straßenprofis. Dort gibt es mehrere Stellen an denen man die Profis bei der Arbeit zusehen kann. Ich wollte diese Punkte dann anfahren, so das die Cracks ein paar mal zu sehen sind.


Hallo René,
wenn das Wetter gut ist komme ich mit!   

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. April 2004)

Morgen zusammen,

hier bei uns regnets Bindfäden. Werde mich trotzdem nachher mal auf den Weg machen. Vielleicht ist das Wetter an der WBTS ja besser.
Also bis gleich.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (4. April 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> hier bei uns regnets Bindfäden. Werde mich trotzdem nachher mal auf den Weg machen. Vielleicht ist das Wetter an der WBTS ja besser.
> Also bis gleich.
> ...


 Momentan sind die Bindfäden ausverkauft Habe hier gerade etwas hellen Himmel. Wollte gegen 10:00 los rollen. Für den Nachmittag ist ja besseres Wetter angesagt. Also Hoffnung.


----------



## Happy_User (4. April 2004)

Ich bin unterwegs. Habe aber Gegenwind. Bitte warten.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (4. April 2004)

Hallo
Habe mich gerade ausgetragen. Ja ja ich weis Schönwetter Fahrer. Ich habe aber keine Lust mir was einzufangen! Vieleicht drehe ich ja Heute Nachmittag eine Runde falls es besser wird. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß! Bis übernächste Woche!


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2004)

Ich fahre auch in 15min los. Bis gleich!


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2004)

Huhu,

was'n Wetter...  ...ich bleib mal schön zuhause; nachher F1 bei 'nem lecker Kölsch...  ...
Heute abend sitze ich dann allerdings schon wieder im Flieger nach Berlin...SAP suc**...  

Grüsse und viel Spaß
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (4. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen ​
Ich war wohl doch etwas zuschnell heute ​Bin etwas zuspät losgefahren von hier und dachte als ich an der WBTS niemand erblickt habe das ihr schon auf und davon seid .​So bin ich dann etwas geknickt meine Runde alleine gefahren.​Von WBTS in Richtung Rennweg,wo mir zwei Biker entgegen gekommen sind aber ich die nicht hätte zuordnen können,über Rennweg mit ein paar kurzen Waldpassagen bis Hürtgen - Brandenburgertor - und zurück über ein paar Trails nach Mausbach und Donnerberg.​So waren es dann auch nur "46 km" und ca 600 hm .​Ich hoffe das ich beim nächsten mal mehr Glück habe und zeitig am Platze bin​P.s.Kann es sein das ich zufrüh am Treffpunkt war und ich zufrüh aufgebrochen bin ​


----------



## XCRacer (4. April 2004)

Sorry Twiggy! Wir haben bis ca. 11:05Uhr gewartet. Haben nicht damit gerechnet, das noch jemand kommt. Leute! Seit bitte punktlich oder meldet euch über Handy, das es ein paar Minuten später wird!

Wenn ich jetzt nach draußen blicke, sollte man nicht meinen, das vor 30Minuten noch Land unter war. Auf unserer Tour hatten wir jedoch absolutes Wetterglück. *Pausenlos Sonnenschein*  

Wir sind also an der Wehebachtalsperre gestartet und dann gleich die L25 zum Laufenburger Wald gequert. Auf der Laufenburg wollten wir kurz die Aussicht von einem der Türme genießen. Dieser ist jedoch neuerdings für die Öffentlichkeit nicht mehr zugänglich 















Also sind wir gleich weitergefahren um einem versteckten Singletrail im Meroder Wald zu folgen.















Anschließend an Hs Hardt vorbei und erneut die L25 gequert. Weiter über Gey zur Gronauer Hecke. Hinauf nach Großhau und nach einem Tankstopp am örtlichen Friedhof durch den Hürtgenwald zurück zur Talsperre.

Wie immer eine nette (lockere) Tour mit netten Leuten 
Hier gibt's alle Bilder!


----------



## Schnucki (5. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> wir waren heute in Roetgen zwar nur zu dritt, aber wir hatten mächtig Spaß !
> Wir, das waren Sandra, Marco und ich. Von Roetgen bis Vicht war ja alles bereits bekannt, aber die Variante am Vichtbach entlang war für die beiden neu.
> ...



Hallo Ralph,

noch mal Danke für's - wie immer - tolle Guiding  
Die Bilder sind ja echt super geworden. Geben den Charakter der Tour sehr gut wieder  ...kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern, dass Du und Marco so viel geknipst habt. Ich finde es nur immer wieder Schade, dass soviele Stellen auf dem Foto immer so harmlos aussehen und dabei ganz schön kniffelig sind z.B. die Stelle wo nur Du und Marco runter gefahren seit.

Die Schrammen sind jetzt kaum noch mehr sichtbar, so dass ich keine blöden Fragen auf der Arbeit beantworten mußte  
Aber am Sonntag war ich vielleicht im A... Ich hatte das Gefühl, jede auch noch so kleine Faser in meinem Körper will mir signalisieren, so nicht meine Liebe. Okay, ich wollte während des Urlaubs wirklich mehr trainieren, aber so faul war ich eigentlich auch nicht   
Egal, habe dann die geplante GA1-Einheit gegen eine Rekom-Einheit "4-Stunden-Ruhe-Puls-Couching" getauscht und dann ging es mir am Sonntag Abend auch wieder besser  

Ich freue mich schon auf's kommende WE  

Liebe Grüße
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich freue mich schon auf's kommende WE
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Sandra



@Sandra: Ich kann wohl wieder nur am Samstag; trage dann am Donnerstag Abend etwas ein. Ostermontag ist das erste Rennen für die Saison geplant.

Grüsse aus Berlin
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sandra: Ich kann wohl wieder nur am Samstag; trage dann am Donnerstag Abend etwas ein. Ostermontag ist das erste Rennen für die Saison geplant.
> 
> Grüsse aus Berlin
> Ralph


Dann trage mal was ein! Geht es denn auch um 10 Uhr? Muß wieder früh weg. Zum Schwiegervater der hat Geburtstag (lecker Kuchen)? Oder ist Euch das zu früh?


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Dann trage mal was ein! Geht es denn auch um 10 Uhr? Muß wieder früh weg. Zum Schwiegervater der hat Geburtstag (lecker Kuchen)? Oder ist Euch das zu früh?



Huhu,

also ich hab mit 10 Uhr kein Problem; lass uns mal hören, was die anderen sagen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (6. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> also ich hab mit 10 Uhr kein Problem; lass uns mal hören, was die anderen sagen.
> 
> ...



Okay, 10 Uhr ist zwar früh...  aber machbar!

Grüße 
Sandra


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, 10 Uhr ist zwar früh...  aber machbar!
> 
> Grüße
> Sandra


Na da drück ich Euch mal ganz feste


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2004)

Mal sehen was der Ralph für Samstag vorschlägt. Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei. Für Ostern wurde ab 600m Schneefall gemeldet 

Wer Lust hat, am O-So um 11Uhr mit mir ab der Wbtsp auf Ostereiersuche zu gehen, trägt sich hier ein.

O-Mo kann ich nicht, da ist Familientag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (7. April 2004)

Eine Alternative für O-So ist auch noch Olne-Spa-Olne. Ich überlege noch, ob ich da mitfahre. Zur Zeit will Reigi da fahren und er würde gerne auf Zeit fahren. 

 Für O-Fr, auch K-Fr genannt, stelle ich gerade noch eine Tour zusammen.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (8. April 2004)

Hier zwei Fotos aus meiner neuen Wohnung: Klick! 

Die nichtradelnde Zunft (besonders die von der weiblichen Gattung) ist "begeistert" !


----------



## twopoint5 (8. April 2004)

hi alle zusammen, 
das ist ja vielleicht dumm...da suche ich mal nach ner truppe die ne lecker tour fahren und ich muss über ostern arbeiten...shibby sag ich da mal

vielleicht kann ich ja mal eine der nächsten touren mitradeln

mfg randy


----------



## Happy_User (8. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich werde morgen mit René eine Tour zur Kaltalsperre machen. Abfahrt auf der WBTS ist 10:00 in Hoven eine Stunde früher. Wer also a bisserl GA1 machen möchte, hier der Termin. 

 Grüße


  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2004)

Moin,

hier noch schnell der Termin für Samstag...freue mich schon nach einer Woche ohne biken !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (9. April 2004)

Heute sind Holger und ich von der Wehebachtalsperre zu einer Long-Distance-Tour gestartet. Es galt viele Kilometer, aber wenig Trails zu bewältigen.

Das Wetter war etwas fies. Ungemütlich, naßkalt, aber wenigstens keinen Regen.

Wir sind den Rennweg ein Stück entlang gefahren, bei Albertushöhe links ab, durch den Wald nach Großhau. Hier hinunter nach Gey und weiter in das Rurtal bis nach Untermaubach.

Weiter entlang der Rur, am Staubecken Obermaubach vorbai bis nach Kallerbenden bei Zerkall. Hier fuhren wir entlang der Kall bis nach Simonskall. Zwei Biker aus Langerwehe haben uns ab hier ein paar Kilometer begleitet.

Über den Staudamm der Kalltalsperre hinauf zum höchsten Punkt der Runde: Das Forsthaus Jägerhaus! Bei 3°C über WAB hinab nach Zweifall. In Höhe Solchbachtal ist Holger bei einer steilen Abfahrt leider eine Ast in das XT-Schaltwerk geflogen. Dieses war komplett umgelegt. Glücklicherweise bekamen wir es aber so hin, das Holger mit stark eingeschränkten Schaltkomfort weiterfahren konnte.

Dann bei Vicht war ich an der Reihe: Plattfuß hinten! Nun nur noch bis Schevenhütte und weiter durch das Schönthal nach Langerwehe. Hier trennten wir uns wieder.

Die Daten sind der Grafik zu entnehmen. Ich denke mal, das Holger einen ähnlichen Tachostand hat wie ich.
Heute keine Fotos, weil keine Lust und kein Wetter!





Groß


----------



## Happy_User (9. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 nach der ersten Frustbewältigung mit Bikewaschen und einer Kanne Tee, werde ich mich nun mal dem Richten des Schaltwerkes widmen. Vielleicht klappt es ja. Ansonsten werde ich morgen wieder die Wirtschaft fördern, und mir ein neues kaufen. Und wehe ab Dienstag beginnt nicht der Aufschwung.  
 Ansonsten war es eine nette Tour. Ich war überrascht, wie viele KM und HM ich zum Schluß auf dem Tacho hatte. Kam mir unterwegs gar nicht so vor.

 Was ich immer schon einmal wissen wollte: Gibt es hier eigentlich auch Osterfeuer?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2004)

Hi
Das sieht aber mager aus für Morgen! Schnucki was ist los? Kommt Ihr nicht? Wenn ja tragt Euch mal ein! Ich werde mit dem Rad anreisen da meine Frau mir meins geklaut hat. Bis Morgen dann!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (9. April 2004)

Tach auch

Also ich werde morgen nicht von Roetgen aus mitfahren da ich kein Fahrzeug habe um dorthin zukommen(leider) werd wohl dann alleine von hier aus nach Simonskall fahren um meine Kondition etwas zuverbessern damit ich auch beim nächsten Treffen mithalten kann.

Vieleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzufahren ich werd dann morgen früh mal reinschauen und wenn ja werd ich um 11.00 Uhr an der WBTS sein.

Ansonsten schöne Feiertage euch allen noch.

CU


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2004)

Vieleicht können wir uns ja auch alle an der WBTS um 11 Uhr treffen!?
Mal schauen was die anderen schreiben Twiggy. Mir ist es egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2004)

Huhu,

@Schnucki: wie sieht's denn jetzt aus ? Morgen soll's trocken sein ! Wenn ihr euch nicht meldet hab ich kein Problem damit, wenn Ingo sich mit Twiggy an der WBTS trifft...ich muß noch einkaufen und würde lieber später fahren !

@Iggy: Wie gesagt...kann auch um 10. Aber wenn wir eh alleine sind, wäre es mir bald lieber, du fährst mit Twiggy.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2004)

LOL Jo stoß mich nur ab wie einen alten Apfel   
Ne ist okay dann fahre ich mit Twiggy! Aber das das jetzt nicht zur Gewohnheit wird das wir nicht mehr zusammen fahren. Binjetzt eine Woche weg. Vieleicht fahre ich dann nächste Woche Sonntag mit! Also dann Frohe Ostern Euch allen und Euren Familien.
@Ralph viel Spaß beim einkaufen   
@Twiggy 10.30 Uhr in Mausbach an der Kirche


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> LOL Jo stoß mich nur ab wie einen alten Apfel



Na so war das nun nichjt gemeint...


----------



## XCRacer (9. April 2004)

Mal schauen...

Muß eigentlich auch noch in den Supermarkt. Vielleicht komme ich auch um 11Uhr zur Talsperre.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (9. April 2004)

@rpo35

das wollte ich jetzt aber wirklich nicht,sorry war echt nicht meine absicht

@iggy

geht klar 10.30 uhr mausbach markt von da aus zur wbts um zugucken on da noch jemand mitfährt


@all schöne feiertage


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35
> 
> das wollte ich jetzt aber wirklich nicht,sorry war echt nicht meine absicht



Nix passiert...hab nur jetzt das Problem, daß mir 11:00 Uhr auch lieber wäre und Sandra & Marco sich nicht melden...  
Am Ende stehe ich ab 10 am Bahnhof...um 11 kommen die beiden...und dann kann ich nix mehr einkaufen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2004)

Also ich war jetzt schon einkaufen. Wenn bis 10:15 niemand am Bahnhof auftaucht, komme ich auch zur WBTS runter. Also bitte bis 11 dort warten !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2004)

Ich werde gleich um 11 auf der Staumauer stehen.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (10. April 2004)

moin moin

also nicht das jemand meint das ich gleich den guide mache  ich passe mich tour mässig gerne auch an .
bis um 11.00 uhr dann

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (10. April 2004)

Mahlzeit,

 ich werde morgen um 11:00 an der WBTS sein und René ein wenig Gesellschaft leisten. 

 Nach erfolgreichem Sponsoring der Wirtschaft sind die Probleme an meinem Schaltwerk und -auge behoben.
 Also, schöne Tour, gerne auch lang. Vielleicht könen wir ja am Ende in Langerwehe im Uhles einkehren. Die haben einen netten Biergarten, der auch für Schmuddelschuhe geeignet ist. Ich weiß nicht, ob der morgen schon geöffnet hat. Wer weiß da etwas???

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (10. April 2004)

Hi
Also war eine sehr schöne Tour Heute! Schöne Höhenmeter gefressen so wie es sein muß, bei mittlerem Tempo   
Ich wünsche Euch allen und Euren Familien ein Frohes Oster Fest. Bin jetzt eine Woche in der Pfalz ein wenig biken und Wein trinken   . Bis nächsten Sonntag!


----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2004)

> bei mittlerem Tempo


 ...der war gut 

Ich fand die Tour auch gut. Vom Tempo her eine homogene Gruppe 

Hier schon mal das Profil der Tour. Ralph setzt gleich unsere Bilder und einen Bericht hier rein.





GROSS


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

bis 10:15 habe ich in Roetgen gewartet, dann bin ich Richtung Schevenhütte gehetzt. Am Treffpunkt warteten bereits die beiden Ingo's (IGGY u. TWiGGY) und René. Das Wetter war ok; zwar nicht besonders warm aber zumindest kein Niederschlag.







Hey, warum schreib ich eigentlich den Bericht...ich nix Guide heute...   

Heute fuhren wir zunächst hoch nach Vossenack und dann ins Tal bis Simonskall. Unsere beiden Ingo's legten ein mörderisches Tempo vor; mein Schnitt liegt trotz komplettem Hasselbach -/Schleebachgraben noch bei 20km/h.













Von Simonskall ging's weiter in Richtung Kalltalsperre und von dort aus hinauf zum Forsthaus Jägerhaus. Ich habe mich dann an der Einfahrt zum Hasselbachgraben von der Gruppe getrennt. (Übrigens liegen dort z.Zt. jede Menge umgekippte Bäume im Weg; wird immer schlimmer !!)
War wie immer nett mit euch Jungs...bis zum nächsten mal dann !

Hier gibt's das komplette Fotoalbum und hier wie immer einen kurzen Bericht auf meiner Seite.

Grüsse und ein schönes Osterfest
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei mittlerem Tempo



Jo, der war echt gut...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (10. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Also war eine sehr schöne Tour Heute! Schöne Höhenmeter gefressen so wie es sein muß, bei mittlerem Tempo
> Ich wünsche Euch allen und Euren Familien ein Frohes Oster Fest. Bin jetzt eine Woche in der Pfalz ein wenig biken und Wein trinken   . Bis nächsten Sonntag!




HUHU

Gut das ich arbeiten war. Das Tempo war der Hammer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (13. April 2004)

Mahlzeit,

 da werde ich mir wohl eine neue Fahrgemeinschaft suchen müssen. Mir ist das Tempo doch etwas hoch. Ich bin gestern schön über Niedeggen Heimbach und Schmidt gefahren, und habe dabei gerade einmal einen 17er Schnitt geschafft. Und meiner Einer war auch gut platt am Ende der Tour.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## "TWIGGY" (13. April 2004)

Hi Holger

Muss schon sagen das Tempo war echt sehr hoch ,war danach mega platt,aber hatte über Ostern genug Zeit wieder meine Kraftreserven zufüllen  

Das Tempo ist aber auch nur so hoch gewesen weil ich den Guide machen musste!!!

Hatte immer das Gefühl meine Mitfahrer zu unterfordern  

Beim nächsten mal sind die "alten Guides" wieder dran die können das besser mit dem Tempo  

Bis dann


----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hatte immer das Gefühl meine Mitfahrer zu unterfordern  ...



Hi Ingo,

also GA1-Training war das für micht nicht mehr...  ; hab manchmal gedacht, der Typ da vor mir hat einen an der Waffel...  
Tja, und von der Kalltalsperre rauf zum Forsthaus Jägerhaus hab ich mir dann gedacht "jetzt isses eh Wurscht; Kette rechts"...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (13. April 2004)

Hallo Ralph ,
hättet ja mal was sagen können das das Tempo was zuhoch ist  



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und von der Kalltalsperre rauf zum Forsthaus Jägerhaus hab ich mir dann gedacht "jetzt isses eh Wurscht; Kette rechts"...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Das war dann auch etwas zuschnell für mich, das waren meine Akkus schon fast leer,aber da ich noch was zufahren hatte ,hab ich dann mal auf *slowmotion*geschaltet 
Hab mit Rene nachher noch irgend so einen komisch steilen Berg gefahren der war aber auch bahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## on any sunday (13. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ingo,
> 
> also GA1-Training war das für micht nicht mehr...  ; hab manchmal gedacht, der Typ da vor mir hat einen an der Waffel...
> Tja, und von der Kalltalsperre rauf zum Forsthaus Jägerhaus hab ich mir dann gedacht "jetzt isses eh Wurscht; Kette rechts"...
> ...



Nabend ihr Heizer,

Dazu kann ich als alter Mann nur folgendes sagen bzw. zeigen





Insgesamt war ich Ostern aber auch nicht faul,

Karfreitag guckst du hier 

Am Ostersamstag habe ich dann noch für eine kleine Rennradtour mit meinen besten Feinden freibekommen. 

Ostersonntag war  Extrembelgiern dran.  

Ostermontag habe dann den Jedermann Rund um Köln gegeben, der Applaus war aber mässig. Anscheinend waren aber auch ein paar Eifelmenschen in Köln, es wurden zwei Firebike Trikots gesichtet.  

Bis demnächst

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (13. April 2004)

Obwohl ich anfangs dachte, >was geht denn hier ab?!< ,fand ich die Ausfahrt Klasse. Es ist was anderes und hatte ganz andere Reize, als "gemütlich" mit Puls 140 zu cruisen 

Können wir gerne nächsten Samstag wiederholen. Hab richtig Bock auf's heizen bekommen


----------



## rpo35 (13. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hab richtig Bock auf's heizen bekommen...



Huhu,

ich fands auch ganz nett; muß aber nicht immer so schnell sein...  
Übrigens gibt's hier ab jetzt Ergebnisse und kurze Berichte zu den Rennen, an denen ich teilnehme: http://www.ralph-patzel.de/mtb/results_2004.htm

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (14. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich anfangs dachte, >was geht denn hier ab?!< ,fand ich die Ausfahrt Klasse. Es ist was anderes und hatte ganz andere Reize, als "gemütlich" mit Puls 140 zu cruisen
> 
> Können wir gerne nächsten Samstag wiederholen. Hab richtig Bock auf's heizen bekommen


Hallo IHR Heizer  

Also wenn Samstag was geht würde ich gerne mitfahren,da ich aber Nachtschicht habe ist ein Starttermin vor 12.00 Uhr kein Ding für mich 
Könnt ja mal sehen ob da was zumachen ist ab der Uhrzeit.Später wäre natürlich noch besser


----------



## Happy_User (14. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend ihr Heizer,
> 
> Dazu kann ich als alter Mann nur folgendes sagen bzw. zeigen
> 
> ...


 Hallo Michael,

 fleissig, fleissig. Ich habe das Wo-Ende auch genutzt. Für Belgien war ich doch etwas zu müde. Für dieses Wochenende sieht das Wetter ja ganz nett aus. Besonders in der Region Rech. Samstag bis 22°. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ich hätte Lust, noch einmal etwas durchs Ahrtal zu fahren. Wie schaut es den mit Dir als Guide aus? Samstag sieht von der Vorhersage besser aus. Auch liegen dann die Wanderer morgens noch im Bett.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2004)

Nabend,

nicht, daß am Ende jemand beleidigt ist weil wir nix gesagt haben...
Fahre morgen mit René ne fette Runde von Roetgen aus. Wer will, kann sich hier eintragen.

Übrigens gibt's hier noch einen kurzen Bericht vom ersten CC-Rennen in Ostbelgien in der EBBT-Serie.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. April 2004)

Bin heute alleine unterwegs gewesen und habe ein paar neue Wege gefunden. Es war eine sehr schöne Panoramatour auf ausschließlich breiten Wegen.

Bin durchs Schönthal geradelt und dann den Rennweg entlang bis Kleinhau. Nun hinunter nach Obermaubach und am Mausauel entlang den Panoramaweg (auch Felsenpassage) gefolgt. Ab Kallerbenden bin ich im Rurtal bis Abenden geblieben.

Hier habe ich mich etwas verfranst, was aber nicht schlimm war, da ich dadurch zufällig eine Bekannte getroffen habe, die mit ihrem Hund gassi ging.

Die Rur gequert und den Hauptwanderweg des Eifelvereins bis nach Blens und hinauf nach Schmidt. Ächts, langer Anstieg! Über den Buhlert und einen Downhill hinab nach Simonskall. Aua mein Rücken! Ohne Federgabel war das eine Qual 

Etwas den Weg zur Mestrenger Mühle gefolgt und hinauf nach Vossenack. Nun durch das Brandenburger Tor und eine neue Abfahrt in das Wehebachtal gefunden  

Über Gressenich dann nach Hause.

Klasse Tour. Mag ich euch gerne zeigen. Wie wär's mit Samstag? 

Bilder gibt's hier !


----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Tour. Mag ich euch gerne zeigen. Wie wär's mit Samstag?



Klingt gut René...bin noch nicht ganz sicher; kann aber sein, daß ich mit Boris um 10 in Roetgen starte. Könnten dann so gegen 11 an der WBTS sein. Melde mich noch !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2004)

Huhu,

was sehen meine müden Augen denn soeben ?...Haben sich doch tatsächlich erst 2 mutige Biker für Nutscheid gemeldet !? Was'n los hier ihr müden Krieger/innen ?

@Schnucki: Ich denke, du mußt die Werbetrommel nochmal rühren !!  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (15. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin heute alleine unterwegs gewesen und habe ein paar neue Wege gefunden. Es war eine sehr schöne Panoramatour auf ausschließlich breiten Wegen.
> 
> Bin durchs Schönthal geradelt und dann den Rennweg entlang bis Kleinhau. Nun hinunter nach Obermaubach und am Mausauel entlang den Panoramaweg (auch Felsenpassage) gefolgt. Ab Kallerbenden bin ich im Rurtal bis Abenden geblieben.
> 
> ...


 Mach mal einen Termin. 11:00 ab WBTS könnte allerdings etwas spät sein. Wenn wir auf der Runde pannen haben, zieht sich das ganz gut nach hinten. Besonders, nicht alle können so fliegen wir René. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Würde 10:00 vorschlagen. Dafür entschädigt die Aussicht und die noch Wanderer freien Wege. 

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## GumboYaYa (15. April 2004)

Moin,

also ich muss ja jetzt doch mal fragen, wo denn eigentlich diese Talsperre ist. Bin neu in Köln und wunder mich, wie ich am besten mit der Bahn oder dem Fahrrad von Köln Mitte zur Wehebachtalsperre komme.

Grüße ...
tom 8)


----------



## IGGY (15. April 2004)

Hi
Hier in der schönen Pfalz habe ich auch einen Anschluß gefunden! Wollte mal wissen was denn nun für das WE(Samstag oder Sonntag) geplant ist? Würde mich dann gerne anschliessen, da ich mich Morgen schon wieder auf den Heimweg begebe. Gebt mal Feadback damit ich bescheid weis.


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Hier in der schönen Pfalz habe ich auch einen Anschluß gefunden! Wollte mal wissen was denn nun für das WE(Samstag oder Sonntag) geplant ist? Würde mich dann gerne anschliessen, da ich mich Morgen schon wieder auf den Heimweg begebe. Gebt mal Feadback damit ich bescheid weis.



Hi Iggy,

ich könnte Samstag aber nicht vor 13:00 Uhr ab Roetgen !
Kommste mit dann trag ich was ein.

Grüsse
Ralph

@Tom: hast Du ne Karte ? Guckst du in der Nähe von Aachen. Die Talsperre liegt bei Stolberg/Schevenhütte.


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2004)

@Tom: Guckst du hier !

Bei den Termin für Sa halte ich mich noch was zurück! Twiggy kann frühstens um 12Uhr. Holger hat natürlich gute Argumente für 10Uhr 

Ralph kann erst um 13Uhr ab Roetgen. Könnten uns um 12 an der Wbtsp treffen und dann nach Roetgen radeln  ...nur'n Vorschlag


----------



## "TWIGGY" (15. April 2004)

Hi zusammen

Also mit ach und Krach könnte ich 11.00 Uhr schaffen nur ist die frage ob ich die Wege dann schon richtig sehe   .

Ansonsten werd ich alleine losziehen wenn es früher werden sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (15. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Tom: Guckst du hier !
> 
> Bei den Termin für Sa halte ich mich noch was zurück! Twiggy kann frühstens um 12Uhr. Holger hat natürlich gute Argumente für 10Uhr
> 
> Ralph kann erst um 13Uhr ab Roetgen. Könnten uns um 12 an der Wbtsp treffen und dann nach Roetgen radeln  ...nur'n Vorschlag


 Hallo René,

 wann entscheidet sich das denn?

 Grüße
  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2004)

Um 12:30 Uhr sind wir in Roetgen gestartet. Wir, das waren heute nur 2 und zwar René und meine Wenigkeit. Geplant war eine Schleife um den Rursee, die wir wie folgt gefahren sind:
Von Roetgen zunächst durch den Wald bis kurz vor Lammersdorf (Waldsiedlung), dann hinunter zur Kalltalsperre. Kurz vor Simonskall den langen Anstieg nach Schmidt und von dort aus über die "Schöne Aussicht" runter zum Rursee bei Schwammenauel.










Über die Staumauer und dann auf der anderen Seite am See entlang bis Rurberg; allerdings wie immer über den Honigberg. Hinter der Staumauer in Rurberg gings links ab über den kleinen Hügel rüber nach Einruhr und von dort aus über Dedenborn, Eicherscheid und Simmerath zurück nach Roetgen.










War eine nette Runde bei moderatem Tempo  , perfektem Wetter und landschaftlich ein Genuß !

Hier gehts zum Fotoalbum...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2004)

Huhu,

hab für Samstag schonmal auf Verdacht was eingetragen...
Klickt ihr hier

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (15. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> hab für Samstag schonmal auf Verdacht was eingetragen...
> Klickt ihr hier
> ...


HI
Nichts für ungut aber ich denke das mit dem Treffpunkt in Roetgen schon einige die kein Auto haben ausgeschlossen werden!?


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> Nichts für ungut aber ich denke das mit dem Treffpunkt in Roetgen schon einige die kein Auto haben ausgeschlossen werden!?



Die wollten/sollten radeln...mir is aber wurscht, fahr auch alleine !


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> wann entscheidet sich das denn?



>> Sa. 12Uhr Wehebachtalsperre

Siehe Termin für Einzelheiten.

Ralph! Kannst uns ja entgegenkommen. Ich/Wir kommen vom Schlehbachgraben, [P] Kuhberg und fahren dann die Hauptstrasse hinauf in den Ort und an der Kirche rechts (so wie heute).

Wenn alles gut geht, komme ich mit meinem Blackbird und kann mein MTB-Cross-Hardtail wieder einmotten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> >> Sa. 12Uhr Wehebachtalsperre
> 
> Siehe Termin für Einzelheiten.
> 
> ...



Hi René,

Kuhberg wäre gut; wann seid ihr denn da...ca...?
Aber ich leg mich nicht fest; mal sehen was Boris noch sagt. Melde mich aber rechtzeitig per Handy !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und an der Kirche rechts (so wie heute).



oder an der Kirche...aber dahinter geht's links !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. April 2004)

Komme ja dann vom Kuhberg. Also biege *ich* vor dem Firebikeladen rechts ab.

Schätze, das wir ca.13.ooUhr irgendwo zwischen Schlehbachgraben und Museumsbahnhof sind.


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2004)

Der Kuhberg ist ganz wo anders René !
Ist aber ok; ihr fahrt den Schleebachgraben also bis zum Ende (Parkplatz am Todt) !? Dann komme ich dort hin...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Patrik (16. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich für den Treffpunkt Wehebachtalsperre eingetragen. Ich fahre um 10:41 von Köln Hbf nach Langerwehe 11:17 und komme dann zur Talsperre.

3-4 Stunden ist ok, wenn wir dann wieder an der Talsperre ankommen. Sonst wird es etwas spät, um wieder nach Köln zurückzufahren.


----------



## IGGY (16. April 2004)

Also ich mache das jetzt so. Ich fahre von mir mit dem Rad nach Roetgen. Komme mit Ralph Euch entgegen oder Ihr uns, sieht man dann ja.
Also Ralph komme dann zum Treffpunkt nach Roetgen! Bis Momrgen dann.


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mache das jetzt so. Ich fahre von mir mit dem Rad nach Roetgen. Komme mit Ralph Euch entgegen oder Ihr uns, sieht man dann ja.
> Also Ralph komme dann zum Treffpunkt nach Roetgen! Bis Momrgen dann.



@Iggy: Bitte kurz vor 1 da sein; müssen Boris noch holen. Ich hab auch noch keinen Plan, wo's lang gehen soll und ob wir uns zusammenschliessen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (16. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch noch keinen Plan, wo's lang gehen soll und ob wir uns zusammenschliessen.






> Schleebachgraben also bis zum Ende (Parkplatz am Todt)



Sollte klappen 

Also nochmal: Ich fahre *punkt* 12Uhr an der Wehebachtalsperre los Richtung Roetgen! Es wird nicht gebummelt


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte klappen
> 
> Also nochmal: Ich fahre *punkt* 12Uhr an der Wehebachtalsperre los Richtung Roetgen! Es wird nicht gebummelt



Hi René,

ist dein Bike fertig ?


----------



## Patrik (16. April 2004)

OK Wehebachtalsperre bin dann um 12:00 da. Sollte ja wohl kein Problem sein von 11:17 Langerwehe. Hab die Handy nummer von XCRacer dabei.

Freut mich die Ecke mal zu erkunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (16. April 2004)

So dann werde ich dann morgen mal im Blindflug um 12.00 Uhr zur WBTS kommen.​Wenn ich an euch vorbei fahren sollte einfach mal laut rufen   damit ich wach werde  .​


----------



## XCRacer (16. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi René,
> 
> ist dein Bike fertig ?



Wenn morgen 11,0kg schwarzer True Temper TT lite Stahl an dir vorbei fliegt, dann war ich das!!!

Erste Testfahrt habe ich gerade hinter mir. Rollt ganz gut. Der Lenker ist mir mitlerweile was zu breit geworden


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Lenker ist mir mitlerweile was zu breit geworden ...



Du hattest aber auch vorher ein extrem kurzes Segel...  
Mach doch den alten wieder drauf.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (16. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Iggy: Bitte kurz vor 1 da sein; müssen Boris noch holen. Ich hab auch noch keinen Plan, wo's lang gehen soll und ob wir uns zusammenschliessen.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Ich steige Morgen um 12 Uhr auf meinen Esel und werde ihm die Sporen geben. Denke das haut hin!


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2004)

www.wetter.de:

Niederschlag/Menge: 0
Risiko: 8%

 ...naja, ich denke, es bleibt trocken !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (17. April 2004)

So bin wieder daheim  

War eine nette Runde,hab zum Schluss fast 80 km gehabt und so 970hm das ganze bei einem doch noch recht Ordentlichem AV Tempo.

Ich spüre jetzt aber auch den Hasselbachgraben in meinen Unterarmen,zweimal muss ich den echt nicht mehr haben .

Alles in allem hat es mir Spass gemacht , auch wenn ich von Iggy& XC-Racer etwas gemobbt wurde  .


----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2004)

Heute zu fünft an der Wehebachtalsperre losgefahren. Drei neue Gesichter aus Aachen und Köln!

Gemeinsam sind wir durch den Hürtgenwald zum Hasselbachgraben gefahren. Nachdem wir über die umgestürzten Bäume geklettert sind, konnten wir endlich diesen Traum-Trail genießen. Twiggy ist den Graben fast zweimal gefahren, weil er seine verlorenen Trinkflasche gesucht hat.













Kurz hinter der Dreilägerbachtalsperre dann Zusammenkunft mit der Roetgener Gruppe. Nun zu acht ging es weiter in Richtung Kalltal. Die Abfahrt "Oberstufenpfädchen" wurden uns durch einen querliegenden Baum etwas vermasselt.












In Simonskall trennte wir uns. Die Gruppe um Ralph ist Richtung Rursee geradelt. Meine Gruppe ist über Vossenack zurück zur Wehebachtalsperre gefahren.

An der Wehebachtalsperre bin ich dann mit den beiden Ingos über Gottfriedskreuz Richtung Mausbach gefahren. Hier hat mich ein Opa nach einer wilden Abfahrt gefragt, ob ich bescheuert wäre. ... Ich wusste auf Anhieb keine Antwort 

Endlich zu Hause hatte ich 91km und nicht ganz 1000Hm auf den Tacho.

Hier  alle Bilder!


*Wie war's bei dir Ralph ?*


----------



## taimon (17. April 2004)

Puh bin ich fertig. Insgesamt waren es dann 95 km. Die Rückfahrt war kein Zuckerschlecken (zumindest nicht bis zu dem Punkt ab dem man gemächlich nach Aachen runterrollen konnte  ).
Aber hat schon super Spaß gemacht! Vielleicht kann ich hier ja mal nen Biker auftreiben der ein Auto hat und mich mitnimmt. Das wär der Sache sicher zuträglich, dann muss ich net so hinterherhinken..


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2004)

Huhu,

bin auch wieder da; 85km und 1240hm hab ich auf der Uhr. Bericht und Bilder gibts leider erst morgen; krieg gleich Besuch.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2004)

Wer mal so'n paar Möchtegern-Profis bei Rund um Düren  zusehen möchte, kann sich für morgen hier  eintragen.

Ich fahre NICHT nach NL zum Amstel-Gold-Race, wegen ungünstiger Wetterprognose.


----------



## redrace (17. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mal so'n paar Möchtegern-Profis bei Rund um Düren  zusehen möchte, kann sich für morgen hier  eintragen.
> 
> Ich fahre NICHT nach NL zum Amstel-Gold-Race, wegen ungünstiger Wetterprognose.



HUHU

Ralf und Thomas, deine ehemaligen Lizenzmitstreiter sind wahrscheinlich auch am Start!!
Ich selber fahre in Zell mein erstes Rennen in diesem Jahr!!


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich selber fahre in Zell mein erstes Rennen in diesem Jahr!!



Da drück ich doch mal beide Daumen, gelle !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (17. April 2004)

Hi
Also ich fand es Heute auch ganz okay. Wetter war toll,Strecke war gut,Tempo naja wenn Twiggy uns nicht eingebremst hätte   
Oh schon wieder gemobbt 
Ne war ganz toll. Bin schon ganz heiß auf nächstes WE.
@ XCRACER Da wunderst du dich das der Opa so ausgerastet ist!? Bist ja auch mit einem Affenzahn an dem vorbei, du Rüpel  , und Twiggy hätte auch noch fast seinen Stock abbekommen   
So dann mal bist nächstes WE!
Und denkt dran immer was zu Trinken mitnehmen


----------



## Happy_User (17. April 2004)

N'Abend zusammen.

 Hier noch ein kurzer Abriss meines Tagewerks.

 Als unerschrockener Frühaufsteher habe ich mich um 9:00 auf den Weg gemacht. Die Runde führte mich von Hoven über die WBTS zur Kaltalsperre. Von dort ging es weiter nach Simmerath mit einem kleinen Abstecher zur Panzersperre bei Paustenbach. Dann weiter durchs Tiefenbachtal nach Dedenborn. Am Rursee entlang und die leckere Steigung bei Schwammenauel nach Schmidt hinauf. Auf dem Weg zur Mestrenger Mühle etwas cross, da der geplante Einstieg in den Weg zur Mestrenger Mühle sich nicht finden liess. Dazu die Erkenntnis, dass es auch im Wald große weiß rote Schilder gibt, die Radfahrer auf gewissen Wegen nicht wünschen. Also, auf einem leichten Umweg nach Kleinhau. Aber bei so schönem Wetter kein Problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In Kleinhau am Friedhof noch einmal Wasser getankt und dann weiter über den Rennweg zur WBTS. Dort noch eine Extrarunde gedreht um HMs zu kurbeln und die zwei Ingos mit René auf dem Weg zum Opa Schrecken getroffen. Dann weiter nach Home Town.
 Meine Uhren haben dann etwas über 2100 hm und 120 km und einem Schnitt von 18 km/h gezeigt.

 Hier der Tour Überblick:





















 Dien Jungs der Rennradfraktion werde ich vielleicht morgen in Düren ansehen. Da wird sich sicher ein Strassenkaffee für die aktive Recomphase finden lassen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (17. April 2004)

> Meine Uhren haben dann etwas über 2100 hm und 120 km und einem Schnitt von 18 km/h gezeigt



Respekt! Stolze Leistung! 

Thema Opa: Nicht das jetzt jemand denkt, der hätte am Wegesrand gestanden und wir hätten ihn fast umgenietet ! Nein, Nein! Der stand brav vor seinem Hauseingang und hat "vor Freude" seinen Stock geschwungen. 

Außerdem kann ich ja auf den Abfahrten nicht bremsen, weil ich ja ne leichte SID habe und die beim Bremsen gleich nach hinten wegknickt  

Schönen Sonntach !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2004)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

noch schnell ein paar Infos zum "Rest" unserer Tour und der Link zu meinen Bildern:
Nachdem wir uns in Simonskall getrennt haben, bin ich mit Boris über Schmidt und "Schöne Aussicht" hinunter zum Rursee. Ab Rurberg sind wir diesmal über die Urfttalsperre, also von der anderen Seite nach Einruhr gefahren. Dort sind wir noch ein Stück der CC-Strecke abgefahren (30% Steigung  )













Dann ging es durchs Tiefenbachtal vorbei an der Ölmühle und da die Zeit knapp wurde, entschieden wir uns für den mörderischen Anstieg nach Kesternich...mann, waren wir danach platt  








Alle Bilder findet ihr hier 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (18. April 2004)

Und hier gleich der nächste Tourbericht, während im Hintergrund Amstel Gold Race im TV läuft:

Von dem Traumwetter am gestrigen Samstag war heute nichts mehr zu sehen. Deutlich abgekühlt, windig und bedrohlich bewölkt zeigte sich der heutige Sonntag.

Frank S. und ich sind an der Wehebachtalsperre gestartet. Zum Rennweg und über den ersten Abschnitt des Thönbachweg (noch immer einige umgestürzte Bäume!) in Richtung Kleinhau.

Da es uns hier oben zu windig und zu kühl war, haben wir versucht einen schnellen Zugang zum naheliegenden Hürtgenwald zu finden. Über zwei Zäune und eine Kuhwiese dann endlich im schützenden Dickicht, haben wir einen interessanten Trail zum Brandenburger Tor gefunden.

Später, auf der Suche nach einem Einstieg zu einem Singletrail bei Zweifall, habe ich mir dann einen Ast mit dem Schaltwerkskäfig eingefangen. Schalteauge ist megakrum und zwei Speichen haben was abbekommen. Schaue ich mir gleich mal alles in Ruhe an  

Am Gottfriedskreuz haben Frank und Ich uns wieder getrennt, da ich wegen dem Schaden den kürzestes Weg Richtung Heimat nehmen wollte.

Da mein Speichenmagnet sich verschoben hatte, kann ich die gefahrenen Kilometer nur grob angeben. Bei mir waren es ca. 69km und 950Hm.

So, jetzt Finale Amstel Gold Race gucken...


----------



## Happy_User (18. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Später, auf der Suche nach einem Einstieg zu einem Singletrail bei Zweifall, habe ich mir dann einen Ast mit dem Schaltwerkskäfig eingefangen. Schalteauge ist megakrum und zwei Speichen haben was abbekommen. Schaue ich mir gleich mal alles in Ruhe an


 Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor. So etwas passiert immer an neuen Rädern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Den Thönbachweg bin ich letzte Woche auch noch einmal gefahren. Wirklich schade. Er lässt sich allerdings aus Richtung Kleinhau kommend besser befahren. Da ist dann der kürzeste Weg durch die Bäume besser zu erkennen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cu

 Holger


----------



## Patrik (18. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal einen dank an XCRacer für die Führung. War begeistert. Das Tempo war für mich ok. Mir fehlen die Kilometer. Bin dieses Jahr nocht nicht so viel zum fahren gekommen. Von der Umgebung möchte ich auf alle Fälle mehr kennen lernen. Ist für mich ein gute Ergänzung, mal Touren mit hoher km Zahl und doppelter Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zu fahren, um Kondition aufzubauen.
Ach der wechsel zwischen Trails und Waldautobahnen hat mir gefallen.

Fahre sonst 30-40km bei über 1000Hm. Mehr steile Anstiege und zum Teil anspruchsvollere Abfahrten. Da Steige ich auch schon mal ab. Fehlt mir noch die Technik für. Muß ja nichts reskieren.

Also bis zum nächsten mal.
Patrik


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

hier wird ja wieder fleissig gefahren. Ich bin am Samstag durchs Bergische Land und Sauerland getourt, waren aber nur ca. 400 km.  
Wurde aber verars&%t, OK, es waren zwar Fullies von BMW, Suzuki etc., meins hieß KTM, aber es fehlten an allen Kurbeln und jetzt weiss ich endlich, was an Tankstellen aus den komischen Säulen kommt. 

Das Glück ist mit den Dummen  
Da ja heute der Ausflug nach Holland ausgefallen war, wurde ich mit zum Flohmarkt geschleift. Nichts ahnend schlendere ich durch die Reihen und erblicke einen Magura Karton.
Frage: Ist da auch drin, was drauf steht. 
Antwort: Ja
Frage: Was soll es kosten?
Antwort. Sagen wir 25 EUR. 
Frage: Sind 23 EUR auch ok? (Ich bin ein Schwein )
Antwort: Ja

Kein schlechter Preis für einen kompletten, neuen Satz HS 33 Raceline. 

Die nächsten zwei Wochenenden verbringe ich auf Kreta, allerdings auch mit diesen komischen, kurbellosen Fullies.

Danach sollte es mit einem Termin ins Ahrtal klappen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (18. April 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Die nächsten zwei Wochenenden verbringe ich auf Kreta, allerdings auch mit diesen komischen, kurbellosen Fullies.



Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Enduro-Urlaub. Macht bestimmt auch viel Spaß! Glückwunsch zum Schnäppchen!

@Patrik: Bist bei uns immer wilkommen !




> Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor. So etwas passiert immer an neuen Rädern.


Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht 

Problem ist aber wieder behoben.

Vielleicht mal nen Tipp für die, die es noch nicht wissen:

*Schaltauge richten für Freizeitschrauber:*
Mann nehme ein Shimano-Vorderrad (ohne Scheibenbremse), entferne den Schnellspanner und schraube die Hohlachse in das Schaltauge (das Gewinde ist identisch).

Nun richte man, indem man das eingeschraubte Laufrad als Hebel nimmt, das Auge bis das Laufrad parallel zum Hinterrad läuft.

Funktioniert sogar auf einer Tour. Voraussetzung ist, wie gesagt, ein Shimano-Laufrad mit Gewindeachse.


----------



## Happy_User (18. April 2004)

> Funktioniert sogar auf einer Tour. Voraussetzung ist, wie gesagt, ein Shimano-Laufrad mit Gewindeachse.


 Habe ich immer im Rucksack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da gefiel mir das Instrument von meinem Händler besser. War aucg ein Eigenbau. Stahlstange mit dem passenden Gewinde und auf Felgenhöhe ein Abstandsmesser, mit dem dann Pie mal Auge der Abstand bewertet werden konnte. 

 Also, ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Kabelbinder   
Schaltwerk   
Schaltaugenrichtinstrument   
Ersatzschlau   
Ersatzmantel   
...   
und einen Kuli, der meinen Koffer durchs das Gelände trägt 
 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (18. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich immer im Rucksack.



Ist das war?! Es soll ja Biker geben, die haben ein Laufrad in der Gabel montiert


----------



## IGGY (18. April 2004)

Ich habe demnächst immer meinen Servicewagen dabei.


----------



## redrace (19. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll ja Biker geben, die haben ein Laufrad in der Gabel montiert




HUHU  
Alles Anfänger!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Kabelbinder
> Schaltwerk
> Schaltaugenrichtinstrument
> ...



Ein Ersatzschlauch, Handy und Zuhause 'ne liebe Frau; das muß reichen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (19. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Ersatzschlauch, Handy und Zuhause 'ne liebe Frau; das muß reichen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


He Ralph weis das deine Frau das du das geschrieben hast


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> He Ralph weis das deine Frau das du das geschrieben hast



Nee, aber sie weiß daß ich anrufe wenn Bike oder ich nicht mehr kann/will...


----------



## "TWIGGY" (19. April 2004)

Moin moin

Also ich freu mich auch auf`s Wochende und hoffe das bis dahin meine Laufräder vom neu einspeichen wieder zurück sind  .
Bin heute mal eine kleine Runde GA1 gefahren und musste mit entsetzen feststellen das mein Vorderrad um ein vielfaches hin und herschlägt als das es ohne hin schon getan hat  liegt bestimmt an den vielen Wurzeln vom Hasselbachgraben.Dann muss ich wohl demnächst noch schneller über die Wurzeln  fahren  oder fliegen  .


----------



## Happy_User (19. April 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin
> 
> Also ich freu mich auch auf`s Wochende und hoffe das bis dahin meine Laufräder vom neu einspeichen wieder zurück sind  .
> Bin heute mal eine kleine Runde GA1 gefahren und musste mit entsetzen feststellen das mein Vorderrad um ein vielfaches hin und herschlägt als das es ohne hin schon getan hat  liegt bestimmt an den vielen Wurzeln vom Hasselbachgraben.Dann muss ich wohl demnächst noch schneller über die Wurzeln  fahren  oder fliegen  .


 oder einfach die Speichen nachspannen.


----------



## Patrik (19. April 2004)

ups, sollte ich auch mal überprüfen. Der *Hasslebachgraben *ist ja nicht ohne. Fahre solche Strecken auch recht selten und hab ziemlichen Respekt vor Wurzeln. Ist wie Inline Skaten auf Kopfsteinpflaster. Man weis nie wohin es geht.

Meine Laufräder sind 2 1/2 Jahre alt und hab noch nichts feststellen können.
Wie lange halten Laufräder eigentlich so im Schnitt.


----------



## redrace (19. April 2004)

HUHU

Ich hab am Sonntag den Einstand in die Rennsaison 2004 überlebt!! 
Alles nähere gibts hier  !! Aber nur für die, die es wirklich interessiert!!    

Dann hab ich mal nach einem Termin für unser Grillfest geguckt!! Wie siehts den mit SA. 03.07.04 aus?? Da könnte ich da ich nämlich langes WE hab und kein Rennen anliegt bid jetzt zumindest nioch nicht!!  
Wenn´s regnet räum ich die Garage aus wenn nicht las ich das Wasser aus dem Teich und mach Platz für`s Bier


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dann hab ich mal nach einem Termin für unser Grillfest geguckt!! Wie siehts den mit SA. 03.07.04 aus??...



Hi Meik,

sieht gut aus ! Da beginnt grade mein Urlaub; d.h., ich kann den Rausch ausgiebig ausschlafen...  . Am 4.7. in St.Vith wollte ich eh nicht starten !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (19. April 2004)

Glückwunsch zum Klassensieg  

Ich hab's schon immer gewusst! Aus dir wird mal ein ganz Großer   






Am 3.7. hat ein Kumpel von mir Geburtstag. Ich weiß aber noch nicht ob der groß feiert. 4.7. ist St.Vith, da werde ich wohl fahren. Spricht aber alles nicht gegen dein Garagenfest  Ich bin voraussichtlich dabei!

*Und Dirk S. spendet ja auch ein Fass Bier!*  

@Patrik: Wie lange ein Laufrad hällt, kann man nicht so richtig vorhersagen. Sehr viele Faktoren spielen da eine Rolle. Wichtig ist, das du deine Bremsflanken im Auge hällst (wenn Felgenbremse!). Diese nutzen unter Umständen stark ab und platzen im schlimmsten Fall plötzlich auf.

Wenn deine Nabenlager verschlissen sind, kannst du sie meistens neu fetten  und nachstellen. So ist es jedenfall bei Shimano Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (19. April 2004)

Sacht mal !

Wo wir hier schon mal sooo schööön hetzen ...

fällt euch zu meinem Kommentar unter diesem  Bild wirklich  nichts ein?


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal !
> 
> Wo wir hier schon mal sooo schööön hetzen ...
> 
> fällt euch zu meinem Kommentar unter diesem  Bild wirklich  nichts ein?



Ich hatte die Benachrichtigung bei Kommentaren nicht an !
Du Gauner; Das sind keine O-Beine; das ist ein halber Hofknicks...*g*

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2004)

@Rene:

Und noch was: Demnächst wühl ich mich mal durch deine komplette Galerie...das grantiere ich dir...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (19. April 2004)

Von wegen Hüftgurt die haben mich mit den Händen am Gitter gefesselt 
und damit ich nicht freihändig wegraddeln kann haben sie mir auch noch 
was um den Bauch gebunden


----------



## IGGY (19. April 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen Hüftgurt die haben mich mit den Händen am Gitter gefesselt
> und damit ich nicht freihändig wegraddeln kann haben sie mir auch noch
> was um den Bauch gebunden


Das ist doch dein Pulsgurt. Den trägt man unter dem Trikot   
Deswegen haste auch so Sch... Werte


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sacht mal !
> 
> Wo wir hier schon mal sooo schööön hetzen ...
> 
> fällt euch zu meinem Kommentar unter diesem  Bild wirklich  nichts ein?



Ahhh...noch was vergessen: Egal von wem sie sind...
Zu den Griffen; das sind umgebaute Dildos mit Noppen...*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh...noch was vergessen: Egal von wem sie sind...
> Zu den Griffen; das sind umgebaute Dildos mit Noppen...*g*


Das sind meine! Nichts meiner Frau sagen die läuft schon seit Tagen durch die Wohnung und sucht


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind meine! Nichts meiner Frau sagen die läuft schon seit Tagen durch die Wohnung und sucht



Ich roll hier lachend durchs Büro...  

soooo...nacht zusammen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (19. April 2004)

n8


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2004)

Ihr seid alle Banane   

Falls ihr oder ich was für das kommende WE plant: Diesmal bin ich der Langschläfer, dh. ich habe Nachtschicht! Also Samstag bitte nicht vor 13Uhr ab der Talsperre oder ab Roetgen planen.

Ralph, kannst natürlich auch früher einen Termin machen. Ich werde dann um 13Uhr an der Wbtsp los fahren.

Sonntag, kann ich dann wieder ab 11Uhr an der Wbtsp sein.

Mal schau'n, wie die Resonanz ist, dann mache ich frühzeitig Termine.

Wer ist jetz eigentlich *definitiv* beim Nutscheid Marathon dabei? Bis jetzt sehe ich in der Teilnehmeriste nur Iggy, Ralph und mich.


----------



## redrace (20. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind meine! Nichts meiner Frau sagen die läuft schon seit Tagen durch die Wohnung und sucht



HUHU

Nicht suchen lassen!! NEU kaufen  !!!!


----------



## Schnucki (20. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist jetz eigentlich *definitiv* beim Nutscheid Marathon dabei? Bis jetzt sehe ich in der Teilnehmeriste nur Iggy, Ralph und mich.



ich, ich, ich....(muß noch bezahlen , daher stehe ich noch nicht drauf)
vielleich auch Marco....

@Iggy: Ralph hat mich augeklärt  also ich würde dann auch mal gerne Dein Bike testen....


----------



## Schnucki (20. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Nicht suchen lassen!! NEU kaufen  !!!!



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. April 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> ich, ich, ich....(muß noch bezahlen , daher stehe ich noch nicht drauf)
> 
> Oh Gott,
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk S. (20. April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
erst einmal das Wichtige:"Ich habe es getan!"  
Bin für Nutscheid angemeldet, Mal sehen ob es im Ziel schon dunkel ist....  

Da bin ich mal eine Zeit nicht im Forum, da wollt ihr direkt Bier von mir!   

Leider habe ich an dem Termin                     Zeit und versprochen
ist versprochen. Also dann mal   

Bis Sunday.
Dirk


----------



## Happy_User (20. April 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 also, ich habe mir auch erst einmal den Termin für den 3.7 eingetragen. Schönes Wetter ist ja in dem Monat schon Pflicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cu
  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (20. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist jetz eigentlich *definitiv* beim Nutscheid Marathon dabei? Bis jetzt sehe ich in der Teilnehmeriste nur Iggy, Ralph und mich.


Huhu,
ich bräuchte da mal einen Link von damit ich mich melden kann!!!
Aber mehr wie 75 km sind nicht drin


----------



## XCRacer (20. April 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> ich bräuchte da mal einen Link von damit ich mich melden kann!!!
> Aber mehr wie 75 km sind nicht drin



Guckst du hier !

Teamname: *Lost in Wood*

Ich fahre jedoch für IBC DIMB Racing Team


----------



## IGGY (21. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Nicht suchen lassen!! NEU kaufen  !!!!


Hast einen gut bei meiner Frau   
Zum We! Ich kann an beiden Tagen wobei mir der Samstag ab 13 Uhr lieber währe.


----------



## "TWIGGY" (21. April 2004)

So ich nochmal  

Samstag 13.00 Uhr klingt gut dann hab ich auch mal Zeit zum schlafen  
und Sonntag muss ich dann mal gucken wie ich den Samstag verkraftet habe....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2004)

Dieses und nächstes WE eher nicht,

fahre am Sonntag die 153KM RTF in Düren-Hoven. 
Und nächstes WE die 210KM Aachen-Roermond-Aachen.

Hat eventl. jemand Lust bei den Schmalspurveranstaltungen mitzufahren ?

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (21. April 2004)

Also gut! Ich habe mal für Samstag einen Termin für 13Uhr Wehebachtalsperre gemacht.

Wer will kann sich auch hier  für Sonntag 11Uhr eintragen!

Hallo Jörg! Alter Kilometerfresser 

RTF? Nö, das ist nix für mich!


----------



## Frank S. (21. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mich für Sonntag eingetragen. Samstag kann ich nicht.

Wer von euch kennt denn einen Händler (außer Velo) der einen Service und Reparatur an einer RockShox Gabel machen kann?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg! Alter Kilometerfresser
> RTF? Nö, das ist nix für mich!



Ab und zu macht es mir Spaß. Komme ja aus dieser Trennscheibenfraktion. Wenn ich schon nicht schnell genug Berg hoch bin, dann eben auf der Ebene. Denn wenn ich erst mal roll, dann rolle ich   Obwohl ich Aachen-Roermond-Aachen wohl doch nicht fahre. Ist ein geschlossener Verband mit Startzeit 07:00 Uhr in Aachen-Brand   
Ihr fahrt mir im Moment einfach zu schnell. Aber warte ab. Ich hole auf   

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch kennt denn einen Händler (außer Velo) der einen Service und Reparatur an einer RockShox Gabel machen kann?



Meinst Du einen bei Dir in der Nähe ?
Ansonsten kann ich www.shock-therapy.com sehr empfehlen. Nur beste Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (21. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut! Ich habe mal für Samstag einen Termin für 13Uhr Wehebachtalsperre gemacht.
> 
> Wer will kann sich auch hier  für Sonntag 11Uhr eintragen!
> 
> ...



HUHU

Ich hab mich am Sonntag für meinen Untergang entschieden!! Ich fahre meinen ersten Marathon in Schotten . Wäre nett wenn jemand meinen Kadaver beseitigt und meine nächsten Angehörigen verständigt!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich hab mich am Sonntag für meinen Untergang entschieden!! Ich fahre meinen ersten Marathon in Schotten . Wäre nett wenn jemand meinen Kadaver beseitigt und meine nächsten Angehörigen verständigt!!



Na dann viel Druck auf dem Pedal    und viel Glück.
Wird schon nicht so schlimm werden. Bei Deiner Form und Vorbereitung.

Apropos Marathon am WE. Mal schauen was Holger ( happyuser ) in Offenburg macht. Muß auch was werden bei dem Trainingspensum   
Auch Dir viel Glück. 


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Schnucki (21. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich hab mich am Sonntag für meinen Untergang entschieden!! Ich fahre meinen ersten Marathon in Schotten . Wäre nett wenn jemand meinen Kadaver beseitigt und meine nächsten Angehörigen verständigt!!



Huhu,

na dann werden wir uns ja am Sonntag sehen. Marco und ich fahren auch allerdings nur die Halbdistanz. Hab Dir dazu auch ne PN geschrieben.

@ alle anderen: Also dann mal am Sonntag die Daumen von der Schaltung lassen und kräftig für Meik, Marco und mich drücken  


Liebe Grüße

Sandra


----------



## IGGY (21. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut! Ich habe mal für Samstag einen Termin für 13Uhr Wehebachtalsperre gemacht.
> 
> Wer will kann sich auch hier  für Sonntag 11Uhr eintragen!
> 
> ...


Neues Update bei meinen Terminen. Ich habe mich für Sonntag eingetragen. Samstag muß ich arbeiten, 47 minus Stunden das verpflichtet   !
Falls meine Haarwurzelentzündung am Damm (aua) nicht abheilt muß ich kurzfristig für Sonntag auch absagen. Naja vieleicht klappt es ja!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (22. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut! Ich habe mal für Samstag einen Termin für 13Uhr Wehebachtalsperre gemacht.
> 
> Wer will kann sich auch hier für Sonntag 11Uhr eintragen!


So ich muss leider auch für Samstag vieleicht auch Sonntag absagen  ,
muss morgen unters Messer zwecks Gewichtserleichterung  (Leberfleck wird entfernt).
Ich hoffe das ich aber Sonntag wieder fahren darf....hoffe der Doc gibt sein OK

Also viel Spass beim biken


----------



## rpo35 (22. April 2004)

Nabend,

so Leute, bin wieder da...war 3 Tage an der Mosel in Quarantäne...  
Hab auch brav alles gelesen ! Werde mich erst morgen für Samstag oder Sonntag entscheiden.

Allen, die Sonntag bei nem Rennen sind; VIEL GLÜCK  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Lost in Wood*



War das nicht "Lost in the  wood" ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> War das nicht "Lost in the  wood" ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Jeap !


----------



## "TWIGGY" (22. April 2004)

Huhu


So bin jetzt auch beim Nutscheidmarathon angemeldet steh auch schon drin hab nur den Teamnamen vergessen ich Dussel  
hab aber schon eine Mail an die geschickt damit die das noch ändern....


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2004)

Nabend,

hab mich mal für Samstag eingetragen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## M.Panzer (24. April 2004)

wollte nur mal dem xcracer gratulieren zum ersten Platz beim EMC. Gruß Micha.


----------



## XCRacer (24. April 2004)

Nicht mir gratulieren! *Redrace* hat gewonnen! 

Bis gleich Ralph!


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

das war ne nette Runde heute; bin ganz schön k.o.
@René: Bin, nachdem wir uns getrennt haben, wie folgt gefahren: Runter bis Vicht und durchs Vichtbachtal bis Mulartshütte. Dann hoch zum Hasselbachgraben und diesen komplett bis Roetgen durch. Sämtliche Bäume wurden übrigens beseitigt !...  
Hier mein Profil:





Und hier ist der Link zu allen Bildern von heute. (sortiert nach latest)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. April 2004)

Treffpunkt war erneut die Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre. Heute war eine etwas "extremere" Tour angekündigt worden. So sollte es auch sein! Also sind wir erstmal etwas über versteckte Pfade durch das Schönthal bis zum ersten 20%-Anstieg hinauf nach Heistern.

Anschließend über den Bovenberger Wald zum Eschweiler Stadtwald. Hier ein paar Trails und weiter nach Stolberg. Nach einem kurzen Downhill hinunter zur Altstadt, an der Hausnummer 27 links ab und hinauf zum Burgberg. 20%!















Hinüber zum Mausbacher Wäldchen und wieder hinunter nach Vicht und durch das Schotterwerk zum Schlangenberg. Den Kindergartendownhill bis Vicht und mal eben an der Kirche einen 18%-Anstieg hinauf.















Am Waldrand den Wurzeltrail hinunter und in Vicht die Kluckensteine hoch. Auch nur 18% ! Nachher haben wir uns getrennt. Ralph ist wie oben beschrieben, über Hasselbachgraben zurück nach Roetgen gefahren und Georg und ich über Gressenich zurück nach Dürwiss.

Hier die Bilder von mir  und von Ralph .


----------



## "TWIGGY" (24. April 2004)

Hallo Ihr glücklichen 

Da habt ihr ja eine richtig gute Runde gefahren, ich bin leider
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und muss vorm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hocken.Ich hoffe jedoch nächste Woche wieder mitfahren zu können .Bis dahin fröhliches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und immer schön auf die Leute achten


----------



## XCRacer (25. April 2004)

Vor dem Tourhöhepunkt, die Nideggener Burg, stand noch der Panoramaweg am Mausauel bei Obermaubach auf dem Roadbook. Diesen haben wir nach einer Anfahrt über Thönbachweg und Kleinhau auch dann erreicht.

Tolle Aussicht an der Waldkapelle am Panoramweg:








An der Nideggener Burg fuhren Iggy und ich dann den verzwickten Singletrail hinunter in das Rurtal. Bei Brück die Rur entlang bis Zerkall und das Kalltal bis zum Zweifallshammer.

An der Nideggener Burg: (Man beachte das Schild oben links auf dem dritten Bild )











Über Hürtgen, Brandenburger Tor und Weiße Wehe zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.

Alle Bilder in Groß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (25. April 2004)

HUHU
Kurzmeldung Marathon Schotten!!
83 km, 2100 hm, 3:54 Std. . Gesamtwertung 46., Altersklasse 9.!! Essen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGGY (25. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Vor dem Tourhöhepunkt, die Nideggener Burg, stand noch der Panoramaweg am Mausauel bei Obermaubach auf dem Roadbook. Diesen haben wir nach einer Anfahrt über Thönbachweg und Kleinhau auch dann erreicht.
> 
> Tolle Aussicht an der Waldkapelle am Panoramweg:
> 
> ...


War mal wieder eine super Tour. Ich sag nur aua Beine


----------



## Schnucki (25. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Kurzmeldung Marathon Schotten!!
> 83 km, 2100 hm, 3:54 Std. . Gesamtwertung 46., Altersklasse 9.!! Essen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi....
ebenfalls ein Kurzmeldung von der Halbdistanz: war net ganz so schell wie unser FliziFlotzi Meik  
ca. 42 KM 1050 HM; 2:32 Wertunglatz 6  (ich arbeite noch  dran )Aber Achtung!!! Jetzt kommt der Hammer Durchschnittpuls 176 BMP    Nur so zum mitschreiben: angeblich liegt meine IAS bei 168 BMP  (an der soll man angeblich bis zu 40 min fahren können und dann geht nichts mehr...angeblich  soweit die Theorie) 

Tja Hummeln können theoretisch ja auch nicht fliegen und tun es doch...

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute auch nicht faul. Es war eine tolle RTF in Düren-Hoven. Super Strecke und tolles Wetter.
Bei Interesse hier das Profil 
RTF Düren-Hoven 

Mein nächstes Ziel. 09.05. Rund um das Mönchengladbacher Münster. 230KM und knapp 2000 HM    Danach ist wieder MTB-Zeit    Hoffe, dann braucht Ihr nicht immer so lange am Berg auf mich warten   

Apropos Hoven. Hey Holger, schon wieder zurück ?

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## redrace (25. April 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi....
> ebenfalls ein Kurzmeldung von der Halbdistanz: war net ganz so schell wie unser FliziFlotzi Meik
> ca. 42 KM 1050 HM; 2:32 Wertunglatz 6  (ich arbeite noch  dran )Aber Achtung!!! Jetzt kommt der Hammer Durchschnittpuls 176 BMP    Nur so zum mitschreiben: angeblich liegt meine IAS bei 168 BMP  (an der soll man angeblich bis zu 40 min fahren können und dann geht nichts mehr...angeblich  soweit die Theorie)
> 
> ...



HUHU
War ja auch Rennen!!   Da kann Frau schon mal 110% fahren!! Nur Mann nicht  !!  Respekt!!
Alles weitere morgen auf meiner HP!!!


----------



## XCRacer (25. April 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Interesse hier das Profil
> RTF Düren-Hoven



Link funzt net! Besser 
den hier  !

30er Schnitt bei 150km! Nicht schlecht  

Glückwunsch an alle Erfolgreichen des Wochenendes!


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich bin leider
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schnelle Genesung wünsch ich dir !! Was hast du dir denn jetzt schon wieder eingefangen ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (26. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Link funzt net! Besser
> den hier  !



Danke René,

ware wohl immer noch im Pedalrausch   

@rpo, Twiggy hat doch nen Muttermal weggeschnitten bekommen. Oder irre ich da   Da sollte man wohl mind. 1 Woche Pause machen. So war es zumindest bei mir. Gute  Besserung Twiggy 

Jemand was von Holger gehört   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jemand was von Holger gehört
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Der fährt doch so gerne Langstrecken...vielleicht isser noch nicht zurück !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (26. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 hier auch ein kurzer Abriss zu meinem Wochenende. Ein ausführlicher Bericht wird auf meiner Webseite erscheinen.

 93 km, 3000 HM, 6h 03 min brutto, 5:57:17 netto.
 Organisation klasse, Verpflegung klasse, Unterkunft dito.
 Wenn es meine Zeit zulässß, nächstes Jahr wieder.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Schnucki (26. April 2004)

Wow....dann war das ja mal alles in allem ein erfolgreiches Wochenende für die Jungs und Mädels von der WBTS....weiter so


----------



## redrace (26. April 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Kurzmeldung Marathon Schotten!!
> 83 km, 2100 hm, 3:54 Std. . Gesamtwertung 46., Altersklasse 9.!! Essen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HUHU

Der etwas längere Bericht ist fertig!!  Klick


----------



## IGGY (26. April 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke René,
> 
> ware wohl immer noch im Pedalrausch
> 
> ...


Jo Gewichtstunnig ohne tief ins Portmonai greifen zu müßen   
Auch gute Genesung von mir!


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Gewichtstunnig ohne tief ins Portmonai greifen zu müßen
> Auch gute Genesung von mir!



Yep; nach dem Motto "Lass das mal die Mutter machen"...deshalb heißt es ja schließlich "Muttermal"...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (26. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Yep; nach dem Motto "Lass das mal die Mutter machen"...deshalb heißt es ja schließlich "Muttermal"...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Naja hätte ich mal lieber nicht gelästert. Ich war eben mal beim Arzt und der meinte ich sollte mal eine Woche aussetzen und meine Entzündung mit Antibiotikasalbe behandeln. Dann werde ich mal laufen gehen und hoffen das es bis zum WE weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (26. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Yep; nach dem Motto "Lass das mal die Mutter machen"...deshalb heißt es ja schließlich "Muttermal"...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Vielen Dank für eure Anteilnahme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich hoffe ich kann euch bald wieder aufmischen


----------



## Happy_User (27. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der fährt doch so gerne Langstrecken...vielleicht isser noch nicht zurück !?


 Hi Ralph, ich fahr vielleicht länger, dafür geht bei mir die Planung und Umsetzung schneller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Wann wird es soweit sein???


----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wann wird es soweit sein???



Auf jeden Fall noch vor dem 31.5. allerdings nur bei annehmbarem Wetter und.............mit recht hohem Tempo...  
Für mich bleibt eigentlich nur der 8. oder 22.5 und wenn das Wetter nicht passt, nehme ich notfalls an einem Tag, an dem Boris frei hat auch frei. Ich quatsche heute abend mal mit Boris darüber.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (27. April 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 wie schaut es den mit den Planungen für dieses Wochenende aus? Samstag, Sonntag? Oder ist Freitag Tanz in den Mai angesagt, dass die Zahl der Radler weiter dezimiert wird?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wird es soweit sein???



Wenn's Wetter einigermassen passt, fahren wir diesen Samstag. Ich schreib gleich noch was dazu.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (27. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend zusammen,
> 
> wie schaut es den mit den Planungen für dieses Wochenende aus? Samstag, Sonntag? Oder ist Freitag Tanz in den Mai angesagt, dass die Zahl der Radler weiter dezimiert wird?
> 
> ...


Ich lass erstmal meine Entzündung abheilen. Lasse kommendes We mal ausfallen


----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2004)

Oje...gute Besserung Ingo !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2004)

Ich bins nochmal,

bin heute wieder mit Boris auf den Trails zwischen Roetgen und Vicht herumgeturnt. Bericht gibts hier 

@René: Da gibts doch noch ne Menge Bäume am Hasselbachgraben...je nachdem, wo man reinfährt. Wenn du willst könnte ich dir in nrw3d markieren, ab wo er frei ist...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2004)

@René:

So fahren wir ab Mulartshütte Richtung HBG:






Ab da ist alles frei. Übrigens: Das Ende der "Mulartshütter Schneise" ist eine genial schneller Downhill (Mitte 60km/h wenn trocken)...  

Hier die pth gezippt:


----------



## XCRacer (27. April 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis, Ralph. Mülarshütter Schneise ist mir ein Begriff. Ich kenne diese von Mularshütte aus. Steiler Alphaltanstieg 

Muß mal sehen wegen Samstag. Eventuell fahre ich mit. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich nach 140km noch Bock auf's Autofahren habe. Außerdem gibt's da bei euch ja militante Motorradfahrer, die hin und wieder mal Autospiegel abfahren 

Ach ja! Und da ist da noch der Maiball in Dürwiss am Vorabend  

[hetzmodus]Gut so, Ralph, das nicht getrödelt wird. Wäre letzten Samstag und Sonntag fast auf dem Rad eingeschlafen  [/hetzmodus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> [hetzmodus]Gut so, Ralph, das nicht getrödelt wird. Wäre letzten Samstag und Sonntag fast auf dem Rad eingeschlafen  [/hetzmodus]



Will nur klare Fronten schaffen...ich denke du weißt was ich meine!
Die Runde wird auch für mich nicht leicht !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Aber jetzt ab ins Bett  ...


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> [hetzmodus]Gut so, Ralph, das nicht getrödelt wird. Wäre letzten Samstag und Sonntag fast auf dem Rad eingeschlafen  [/hetzmodus]


Der war gut


----------



## Happy_User (28. April 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Will nur klare Fronten schaffen...ich denke du weißt was ich meine!
> Die Runde wird auch für mich nicht leicht !
> 
> Grüsse
> ...


 Was planst Du den an HM und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Was planst Du den an HM und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?



HM hatte ich bereits geschrieben; knappe 3000.
Durchschnitt: Boris sprach von 18,5 beim letzten mal...aber ich kenn die Strecke nicht, also kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, ob das schwer oder leicht ist.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (29. April 2004)

Ralph hat mich gebeten, die für Samstag angekündigte "Große Eifeltour" *abzusagen*!

Er mußte kurzfristig beruflich verreisen und hat zur Zeit kein Internetzugang.

Samstag fahre ich vormittags Rennrad, sauberes GA1, da ich am Nachmittag Damenbesuch bekomme   (wo gibt's die fi....den Smilies? :lol )

Sonntag wie gehabt > klick!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. April 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag fahre ich vormittags Rennrad, sauberes GA1, da ich am Nachmittag Damenbesuch bekomme   (wo gibt's die fi....den Smilies? :lol )
> klick!



Hi René,

fahre doch mit mir am Samstag den 220Km Marathon ins Münsterland. Dann hat sich das mit den fi...den Smilies eh erledigt    
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß am Samstag. Vormittags GA1 und Nachmittags den EB Bereich trainieren.   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Frank S. (29. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mich mal für Sonntag eingetragen. Hoffentlich bin ich diesmal fit und früh genug wach.

Also dann bis Sonntag


----------



## Happy_User (29. April 2004)

Habe mich auch einmal für Sonntag eingetragen. Endlich wieder tiefer Boden.)

 Samstag werde ich dann vielleicht noch einmal meine Tour von vor 2 Wochen in Auszügen fahren, um die Strassensegmente zu reduzieren.

 Hier der Link zur Marathonbeschreibung vom letzten Wochenende.


  Grüße

    Holger


----------



## Schnucki (29. April 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi René,
> 
> Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß am Samstag. Vormittags GA1 und Nachmittags den EB Bereich trainieren.
> 
> ...



 @Jörg: Also mit EB geben wir (Frauen dieser Welt) uns nicht zufrieden. Für dauerhaften Erfolg sollte man schon SB-Leistungen bringen.   
@Rene: hier sind die gewünschten Smilies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. April 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Also mit EB geben wir (Frauen dieser Welt) uns nicht zufrieden. Für dauerhaften Erfolg sollte man schon SB-Leistungen bringen.
> 
> Stimmt. Aber wir sind ja noch in der Vorbereitung.   Die F...saison kommt erst noch. Und da wollen wir dauerhaft im SB sein.
> @Rene: hier sind die gewünschten Smilies



Die Smilies sind nen Knaller.    

So, schwinge mich jetzt mal aufs RR.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich könnte jetzt natürlich auch das Thema in der Hoffnung durchsuchen, irgendwann auf Hinweise zu stossen, wo im Hürtgenwald gute MTB-Routen sind. Aber bei über 1000 Beiträgen macht das nicht richtig Spass.

Ehe ich das jedoch mache, habe ich die Bitte an Euch, mir ggf. ein paar Tips zu geben, wo ich die entsprechenden Information vielleicht auf Homepages, in Beiträgen, usw. finde. Ideal wären ovl-Dateien für Top50.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## XCRacer (29. April 2004)

Eine Übersicht unserer Touren findest du hier oder hier  !

Wenn du dann den Link zum Beitrag folgst, dann wirst du auch pth Dateien für NRW 3D finden.

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir, uns einmal bei einer Tour zu begleiten  !

@Sandra und den anderen: Das Smilie ist genial  Aber keine Bange. Ist "nur" eine gute Freundin, die mich hin und wieder mal besucht


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2004)

Tach zusammen,

@René: Danke für die Hilfe; hat echt keinen Sinn, da ich erst heute abend spät wieder zurück bin !

@Schnucki: Der Smilie ist der Hit...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2004)

Eigentlich war für heute ein Nordeifelmarathon über 140km geplant, den wir aber, zumindest für dieses Wochenende, noch einmal abkürzen mussten. Also entschieden wir (Boris & ich) uns dazu, die Strecke in 2 Etappen unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Die Route: Von Roetgen (am Todt) durch den Wald über Lammersdorf, Paustenbach, Simmerath runter ins Tiefenbachtal, dann über Dedenborn und den Eifelhöhenweg durchs Rurtal bis Monschau.













Von dort aus vorbei an der Perlenbachtalsperre zu den Narzissenwiesen und dann durchs obere Rurtal und über Rurberg und Kesternich zurück nach Roetgen. Immerhin 80km und 1400hm kamen zusammen.













Hier geht's zu den Bildern !


----------



## Happy_User (1. Mai 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 habe mich heute zu einer kleinen Runde aufgerafft, die dann doch etwas länger geworden ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da mir vor Brandenberg das Wasser ausgegangen ist, und sich über mir einiges zusammen zog, habe ich mich für einen sehr direkten Weg nach Hause entschieden. Waren aber auch so, 6h 30, 105 km und so 2300 hm.

 Mal sehen, was morgen noch läuft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe mich heute zu einer kleinen Runde aufgerafft, die dann doch etwas länger geworden ist...



Mach dir nix draus Holger; ich wollte auch nur 3 Std. fahren. Meine Holde war begeistert...  ...Morgen muß ich zum Flohmarkt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Eifelrad (1. Mai 2004)

Hab mir die Bilder angesehen und festgestellt dass wir heute fast die gleiche Strecke gefahren sind. Die Eifelrad-Runde ging von Simmerath über Eicherscheid, Tränkhof Belgenbachtal, Alsdorfer Kreuz, (direkt dahinter mal Euren Singletrail-Downhill probiert; ist aber sehr eng und kaum befahrbar; an einer Stelle sogar was gefährlich  . ziehe aber in Zukunft wieder die Eifelrad-Standard-Strecke vor), Grünenthal, Uhusley, Hammer, Dedenborn Am Rott, Waldstrasse, Trimmdichpfad, Naturlehrpfad, Einruhr, Dedenborn, Tiefenbachtal, Ölmühle, Simmerath). 
Insbesondere im Tiefenbachtal waren recht viele MTB-Spuren zu sehen, aber ausser 3 scharfen Mountainbike-Hasen und einigen Wanderern mit Hunden auf der Uhusley kam heute keiner entgegen. Irgendwann fahren wir uns sicherlich mal über den Weg   . 
Übrigens verwechselt Ihr Hammer und Dedenborn (ist auch schwierig): das "Dedenborn"-Bild mit der Abzweigung in der Ortschaft stammt aus Hammer und zeigt die Landstrasse in Richtung Eicherscheid (steiler Anstieg!).
Gruss Andreas


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> ...Übrigens verwechselt Ihr Hammer und Dedenborn (ist auch schwierig): das "Dedenborn"-Bild mit der Abzweigung in der Ortschaft stammt aus Hammer und zeigt die Landstrasse in Richtung Eicherscheid (steiler Anstieg!).
> Gruss Andreas



Das passiert mir immer...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

bin heute auch mal wieder fleißig gewesen. War ne geile Veranstaltung in Dorsten. Wetter war super, nur das nach ca. 140KM unheimlicher Gegendwind aufkam mußte nicht sein. Dieses hat dann bis ins Ziel noch die letzten vorhandenen Körner gekostet. 
Das Streckenprofil findet ihr bei Interesse hier: Profil 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2004)

@Jörg: Alle Achtung ! Du gibst ganzschön Gas die letzte Zeit. Ob ich mit 'nem RR auch so schnell wäre ?...30km/h auf fast 220km...puh...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (2. Mai 2004)

Ihr Wahnsinnigen! Mit euch fahr ich nicht mehr 

Dann wird das gleich ja eine Kurztour! Habe an die Panoramatour Nideggen gedacht. Aber werden ja "nur" 50km von Talsperre zu Talsperre.

@Ralph: Schöne Bilder! Man sieht, es wird langsam richtig grün in der Eifel.


----------



## Happy_User (2. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Wahnsinnigen! Mit euch fahr ich nicht mehr
> 
> Dann wird das gleich ja eine Kurztour! Habe an die Panoramatour Nideggen gedacht. Aber werden ja "nur" 50km von Talsperre zu Talsperre.
> 
> @Ralph: Schöne Bilder! Man sieht, es wird langsam richtig grün in der Eifel.


 Moin,

 kann ich mit leben. Muss heute auch noch etwas zu Hause arbeiten. War schon etwas lang. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber passend zur Sportschau @Home

 @Eifelrad:
 Mir sind da gestern auch 3 mit dem Bike im Tiefenbachtal entgegen gekommen. Einer ohne Helm. Scheint ja langsam wieder in zu sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cu

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mir sind da gestern auch 3 mit dem Bike im Tiefenbachtal entgegen gekommen. Einer ohne Helm...



Die haben wir auch gesehen; die bogen aus dem Eifelhöhenweg in Richtung Hammer ab...


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralph: Schöne Bilder! Man sieht, es wird langsam richtig grün in der Eifel.



Ja, sind auch an einer Narzissenwiese vorbei gekommen. Besonders beeindruckt hat mich das allerdings nicht; hatte wesentlich mehr gelb erwartet...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Muß jetzt los...zum Flohmarkt...


----------



## Happy_User (2. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Wahnsinnigen! Mit euch fahr ich nicht mehr
> 
> Dann wird das gleich ja eine Kurztour! Habe an die Panoramatour Nideggen gedacht. Aber werden ja "nur" 50km von Talsperre zu Talsperre.
> 
> @Ralph: Schöne Bilder! Man sieht, es wird langsam richtig grün in der Eifel.


 Hallo René,

 ich weiß, ich bin ein Warmduscher, aber ich nehme mir eine Auszeit. Habe gerade aus dem Fenster gesehen, und da regnet es Bindfäden. Hätte mir das Blumengiessen sparen können. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Da dürfte das nicht viel mit dem Panorama werden. Wünsche Euch viel Spass. Vielleicht bin ich nachher noch kurz auf der Sophienhöhe. Je nach Wetter.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. Mai 2004)

Wer glaubte, an diesem Sonntag wäre nichts mit Panorama gewesen, dem muß ich leider bitter enttäuschen. Die verschiedenen Ausblicke in das untere Rurtal sind immer wieder überwältigend und können problemlos mit dem oberen Rurtal zwischen Einruhr und Monschau mithalten.

Heute sind wir, dank Georg, eine andere und direktere Variante des Thönbachweg gefahren. Sehr Steil und auch Geil !

Bei Kleinhau dann Rapsfelder, die meiner Meinung nach um einiges schöner sind, als die "berühmte" Narzissenblüte im Perlenbachtal:














Erneut, wie letzte Woche bei der Panoramatour über dan Staudamm bei Obermaubach und den Panoramaweg bis zur Waldkappelle am Mausauel. Die Felsenpassage entlang und diesmal den Felsenrundweg bis nach Nideggen.

Traumhafte Ausblicke:














Nach einer Rast auf der Nideggener Burg den schmalen und winkligen Singletrail hinunter nach Brück. Die Rur entlang und durchs Kalltal bis Zweifallshammer. Hier zur Lukasmühle hinauf bis Hürtgen. Durchs Brandenburger Tor und dann nur noch durchs Wehetal bis zum Ausgangspunkt bei Schevenhütte.

Dem Frank ist zwischendurch noch eine Killerhornisse in den Helm geflogen und hat ihm gestochen. Diese wollte ihm wohl das Gehirn aussaugen. Ist es ihr gelungen!? 

Eine echte Traumtour, wie immer mit netten Leuten 
Von Talsperre zur Talsperre mal gerade 50km und für jeden Geübten machbar!






*Hier gibts alle Bilder in GROSS ! *


----------



## Happy_User (2. Mai 2004)

Ja, so ist die Eifel. Mich gerade abgemeldet, Frühstück gemacht und gen Magen verschoben, da wurde das Wetter schon heller.
 Habe mich heute Nachmittag schon geärgert, aber, man kann nicht alles haben. 
 Zeitlich hätte das meinen Rahmen gesprengt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ein Trost: Der nächste Samstag kommt bestimmt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cu

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei Kleinhau dann Rapsfelder, die meiner Meinung nach um einiges schöner sind, als die "berühmte" Narzissenblüte im Perlenbachtal...



Hi René,

da muß ich dir Recht geben; ich war gestern ein bischen enttäuscht als ich dort vorbei kam. Vielleicht war es aber auch schon etwas zu spät !?

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Ebenfalls tolle Bilder !!


----------



## XCRacer (5. Mai 2004)

Ist ja gar nichts mehr los hier   

Damit ihr mir nicht einrostet, Termin für Sonntag 11Uhr Wehebachtalsperre !


----------



## IGGY (5. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja gar nichts mehr los hier
> 
> Damit ihr mir nicht einrostet, Termin für Sonntag 11Uhr Wehebachtalsperre !


Wenn es geht aber wirklich nur so 60km. Ist ja Muttertag 
Muß gegen 15 Uhr weg! Also 14.30 wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja gar nichts mehr los hier



Tja...keine Ahnung was los ist !?
Sonntag fahr ich wohl nicht; werde wohl wieder Samstag auf Tour gehen. Termin kommt noch.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (6. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja gar nichts mehr los hier
> 
> Damit ihr mir nicht einrostet, Termin für Sonntag 11Uhr Wehebachtalsperre !


Sorry . Habe mich wieder ausgetragen. Werde wohl früher starten! Viel Spaß.


----------



## Happy_User (6. Mai 2004)

Ich melde mich einmal für Sonntag an. Samstag vielleicht eine Runde Hasselbachgraben. Hängt etwas vom Wettergott ab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cu

 Holger


----------



## on any sunday (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo werte Eifeleingeborene  

bin mit heilen Knochen vom Endurofahren aus Kreta zurück, war seeehr geil.   

Im heimligen Deutschland muß ich mich mich wieder auf Pedalbetrieb umstellen, leider.   

Habe für Samstag, 08.05., wieder eine kleine Tour durch Bergische geplant, schaut ihr hier.

Der Ausflug würde sich trotz der momentanen Spritpreise lohnen. Will hier aber keinen zu seinem Glück zwingen.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

war heute nach langer Zeit wieder mit meiner Tochter unterwegs. Einen kurzen Bericht und den Link zu den Bildern gibt's hier

@Michael: Wenn's Wetter mitspielt, komme ich runter. Wie lange brauch ich von Roetgen ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> war heute nach langer Zeit wieder mit meiner Tochter unterwegs. Einen kurzen Bericht und den Link zu den Bildern gibt's hier
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralph,

unter Berücksichtigung der StVO so eine Stunde.  

Da das Jahr noch lang ist und hoffentlich bald trockener wird, würde ich sagen, komm lieber, wenn die Bedingungen freundlicher sind, lohnt dann mehr.

Aber da du ja schon älter bist  und erwachsen (heuchel), wirst du das sicher selber entscheiden können.  Nicht das der falsche Eindruck entsteht, ich möchte dich nicht dabei haben.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (7. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da das Jahr noch lang ist und hoffentlich bald trockener wird, würde ich sagen, komm lieber, wenn die Bedingungen freundlicher sind, lohnt dann mehr...



@Michael: Hat sich schon erledigt; hab morgen kein Auto. Hast aber recht, bei dem Rotzwetter wäre ich eh nicht gekommen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (7. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das der falsche Eindruck entsteht, ich möchte dich nicht dabei haben.



HUHU

Er kann schon mal ein wenig quängelig sein!!


----------



## rpo35 (7. Mai 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Er kann schon mal ein wenig quängelig sein!!



Wie war das mit dem Ehrgeiz des Sportlers ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich hatte mich ja schon einmal mit einigen von Euch, René und Jörg fallen mir noch ein, bei den Touren darüber unterhalten, dass mein Bikehändler, Suki, gerne einmal eine schöne Tour ab Heimbach machen möchte. 
 Jetzt steht ein Termin und zwar der 22.05. Abfahrt 9:00 in Heimbach. Aktuell geplanter Umfang 5 - 6 Stunden. No Panic, der durchschnittliche WBTSler wird da keine Probleme haben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das sitzen wir doch aus.
 Der Streckenverlauf steht noch nicht, aber ich habe Euch als "geländetauglich" avisiert und den Wunsch nach Trails weiter gegeben.
 Also, wer Interesse hat, schon einmal den Termin im Kalender frei halten.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (9. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin,

 ich mach mich dann mal auf die Stollen. Bis 11:00.

 cu

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (9. Mai 2004)

Eine Mutter hatten wir am heutigen Muttertag nicht dabei. Allerdings eine Dame. Der Leistungsunterschied war nach meiner Einschätzung so groß, das ich es für notwendig hielt, die Gruppe zu teilen.

Nachdem wir gemeinsam ab der Wehebachtalsperre den Rennweg hinauf geradelt sind, fuhren Racegirl und ich um die Wehebachtalsperre und über Gottfriedskreuz, Gressenich zurück zum Startpunkt in Dürwiss. Unsere Tacho teilte uns anschließend die Zahlen 55 (km) und 608 (Hm) mit. Für eine fünfmonatige gesundheitlich bedingte MTB-Pause hat Simone sich sehr gut geschlagen!

Die Bolzer Holger und Dirk sind ab Großhau dem "Ersatzguide" Georg gefolgt und haben die Nideggener Panoramatour von letzter und vorletzter Woche unter die schwarzen Stollen genommen.

Bei tiefem Boden fuhren die drei 85km sowie 1200Hm.


----------



## Happy_User (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 Heute haben wir uns durch die Konditionsunterschiede in zwei Gruppen geteilt. René hat Gruppe 1 übernommen und Georg die Führung der Gruppe 2. Gruppe 2, Dirk, Georg und meiner einer, haben uns dann auf den Weg der Panoramatour vom letzten Wochenende gemacht, und diese noch einmal bei besonders angenehmen Bodenverhältnissen genossen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Georg, haste gut gemacht. Und nicht vergessen, Screenname einrichten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße 

  Holger


----------



## Happy_User (9. Mai 2004)

Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

da ich heute mit dem Rennrad im Gebiet diese Threads gewildert habe schreibe ich mal kurz wie es war. Vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden.
Der Wecker ging um 04:14 Uhr und der Start erfolgte pünktlich um 06:30 Uhr in Mönchengladbach. Ein BMW-Mini mit Lichtorgel war das Führungsfahrzeug und 4 Polizeimotorräder mit Blaulicht begleiteten uns die ersten 30 KM und hielten alle Kreuzungen frei . So ging über Düren nach Langerwehe und weiter nach Schevenhütte. Dort kam die erste Verpflegung und danach ging es ca. 2KM vor der WBTSP links die Landstraße hoch. Das Tempo die ersten 60KM wurde mit  35,5 km/h Schnitt recht hoch gehalten.
Jetzt verläßt mich mein Orientierungssinn. Hier mal die Ortschaften die ich mir merken konnte. Die Reihenfolge ist natürlich durcheinander.
Düren, Langerwehe, Schevenhütte, Zweifall, Simonskall, Mulartshütte, Abtei Mariawald, Nideggen, Vossenack, Maulsauel, Schmidt, Schwammenauel, Heimbach usw. Das beste war. Oben auf den Bergkuppen hats 2 Grad gehabt,  ein bischen geregnet und Nebel. Da kam Freude auf   
Insgesamt eine Megageile Veranstaltung. Ab KM 140 haben wir ( meine Kumpels und ich ) das Tempo ein wenig rausgenommen, so daß wir unsere Mitfahrer mit ins Ziel gezogen haben. Normal wäre es bei uns noch um einiges schneller gegangen. Aber so konnte ich meine Kräfte für den Spessart-Bike nächste Woche aufheben. So, das wars. Der Sieger fuhr übrigens ein Schnitt von über 36 km/h 
Für alle Interessierten hier mal das Streckenprofil:  Marathon-Gladbach

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2004)

@Jörg: Hut ab...scheinst ja recht fit zu sein !!

@Sandra: Habe mir eben nochmal die Teilnehmerlisten von Nutscheid angeschaut...kann es sein, dass die Urheberin dieses Vergnügens nch garnicht angemeldet ist ?...   

@Twiggy: Auf deine Mail hat scheinbar noch niemand reagiert; du bist noch teamlos.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (9. Mai 2004)

Hut ab vor deiner Leistung, Jörg!

Setzt du dich eigentlich für Touren unter 200km noch auf's Rad ?   

Jetzt braucht uns nur noch unser Senior redrace zu sagen, wie es heute bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft im sauerländischen Sundern-Hagen war!


----------



## redrace (9. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt braucht uns nur noch unser Senior redrace zu sagen, wie es heute bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft im sauerländischen Sundern-Hagen war!



HUHU

Mehr als Platz 13 war leider nicht drin!! Mehr gibts morgen !!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Setzt du dich eigentlich für Touren unter 200km noch auf's Rad ?



Wart mal ab René. Glaube, daß ich am Wochende im Spessart auf dem MTB mein großes Waterloo erlebe. Bin jetzt zig Wochen kaum MTB gefahren. Weiß gar nicht mehr wie das geht  . Fahre auch nur die 60KM mit 1600HM. Das reicht mir z.Zt. beim MTB. 

@ redrace. Wie nur Platz 13 bei einer DM  Glückwunsch dazu   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (9. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @ redrace: Glückwunsch dazu



Von mir ebenfalls Glückwunsch! Aber... Meik, ess mal was !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (9. Mai 2004)

Danke an alle!! Aber so richtig zufrieden war ich dann doch nicht!! 



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber... Meik, ess mal was !



Das haben auch schon andere gesagt, aber Du glaubst gar nicht was für einen Sche*** ich in mich reinstopfe!!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2004)

Ich kann da auch nur den hut ziehen Meik !
Hast du was von meinem Firebike-Kollegen Robert Mennen gehört ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (10. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann da auch nur den hut ziehen Meik !
> Hast du was von meinem Firebike-Kollegen Robert Mennen gehört ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU

Wenn der Elite gefahren ist dann hab ich vielleicht ein Foto von ihm!!


----------



## rpo35 (10. Mai 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wenn der Elite gefahren ist dann hab ich vielleicht ein Foto von ihm!!



Moin Meik,

werde mal versuchen, die Startnummer herauszufinden !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (10. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sandra: Habe mir eben nochmal die Teilnehmerlisten von Nutscheid angeschaut...kann es sein, dass die Urheberin dieses Vergnügens nch garnicht angemeldet ist ?...



@ralph: Don't panik!!!! Alles im Lot habe am Freitag endlich die Meldegebühren für Marco und mich überwiesen.... Ich weiß nicht, wie oft, die ihre Starterliste aktualisieren. Denke aber, dass ich kommende Woche dan auch dirn stehen werde....

@meik: Super! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Platzierung.  
@rest: Der Meik ist nicht zu dünn, der Meik ist halt richtig austrainiert! Sdo sehn die ja alle aus, die vorne mitfahren...nur keine überflüssigen Kilos mitschleppen: alles nur Knochen, Muskeln, Sehnen und S...  

@all: Marco und ich sind momentan leider beruflich extrem beansprucht, dass nur noch wenig Zeit für's Freizeitvergnügen bleibt...  und wenn welche bleibt reicht sie leider nicht aus, um bis zur Wehebachtalsperre zu fahren 
wir hoffen aber, dass sich das in absehbarer Zeit mal wieder ändert.


Liebe Grüße

Sandra


----------



## redrace (10. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Meik,
> 
> werde mal versuchen, die Startnummer herauszufinden !
> 
> ...



HUHU

Schau mal bei mir auf der HP!! Bei den Elitebildern müsste er dabei sein!!

Bericht und Bilder sind jetzt online!!  HP


----------



## Happy_User (10. Mai 2004)

Moin und herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Racer. Da wird das ja in Nudscheid eine irre Teamwertung. 
 @redrace: keine Sorge, die Pfunde kommen von alleine wieder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 grüße

  Holger


----------



## "TWIGGY" (10. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jörg: Hut ab...scheinst ja recht fit zu sein !!
> 
> 
> @Twiggy: Auf deine Mail hat scheinbar noch niemand reagiert; du bist noch teamlos.
> ...


Hab gerade noch eine Mail hingeschickt mal sehen ob sich diesmal was tut  
Cu


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Mai 2004)

Hi,

endlich habe ich es geschafft, mich zu registrieren und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Georg,

 herzlich willkommen.

 cu

 Holger


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Mai 2004)

Georg, haste gut gemacht. Und nicht vergessen, Screenname einrichten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße 

  Holger


die Technik ist doch noch nicht ganz ausgereift  , wollte auf das Zitat von Holger antworten, hat aber beim ersten Versuch doch nicht funktioniert.  

So und jetzt werde ich aus dem Büro geschmissen,

Cu bis später
Georg


----------



## rpo35 (10. Mai 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> endlich habe ich es geschafft, mich zu registrieren und



und...   

Hi Georg,

willkommen im Klub !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (10. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> und...
> 
> Hi Georg,
> 
> ...



Ach, so geht's ...   

Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme!

dann brauch ich René zukünftig nicht samstags abends immer wieder zu nerven, "ich würd' dann doch gerne mitfahren,..."   

jetzt aber gute Nacht!!

Georg


----------



## XCRacer (11. Mai 2004)

Willkommen im Club  

Cooles Benutzerbild


----------



## Frank S. (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
mein neues Spielzeug ist fertig! (kleines Bild unten)

Also was ist denn für nächsten Sonntag geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mein neues Spielzeug ist fertig! (kleines Bild unten)
> 
> Also was ist denn für nächsten Sonntag geplant?



Moin Frank,

tolles Teil; an sowas hätte ich auch Spass und meine Frau bräuchte nicht mehr lenken...  . Was hast Du für Bremsen dran; ganz normale V-Brakes ?
Und darf ich mal so unverschämt sein zufragen, in welcher Preisklasse das in etwa liegt ?...kannst ja auch ne PM schicken...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (11. Mai 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> mein neues Spielzeug ist fertig! (kleines Bild unten)
> 
> Also was ist denn für nächsten Sonntag geplant?


Aehm ich bekomme da garnichts angezeigt. Noch nichmal dieses kleine rote Kreuz   
Sonntag bin ich wieder mit dabei


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm ich bekomme da garnnichst angezeigt. Noch nichmal dieses kleine rote Kreuz



Kauf dir nen neuen Rechner...


----------



## IGGY (11. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir nen neuen Rechner...


Toller Tip


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Tip



Mal im Ernst...Kann eigentlich nur an deinen Browser-Einstellungen liegen !


----------



## IGGY (11. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal im Ernst...Kann eigentlich nur an deinen Browser-Einstellungen liegen !


Daran habe ich nichts geändert.


----------



## XCRacer (11. Mai 2004)

Sieht echt geil aus! Wenn ich bedenke, wieviele Flaschenhalter man an dem Geröhr unterbringen könnte? 

@Iggy: Kann auch nicht ganz verstehen, warum du nichts siehst  
Vielleicht legt Frank es ja noch ins Fotoalbum.

Ich kann nur Samstag. Und dann wg Nachtschicht nicht vor 13Uhr Wbtsp.

Sonntag mache ich beim Cross-Duathlon in Schleiden/Eifel mit. www 

Ihr könnt ja mit den Bikes kommen und mich und meine Schwester anfeuern!


----------



## Happy_User (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

 ich bin dieses Wochenende in Holland. Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche Donnerstag aus? Himmelfahrt? 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Happy_User (11. Mai 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm ich bekomme da garnichts angezeigt. Noch nichmal dieses kleine rote Kreuz
> Sonntag bin ich wieder mit dabei


 Hallo Ingo,

 geh mal auf microsoft.de unf dann zu download. Besorge Dir dort noch einmal das SP1 für den IE und führe das Setup aus. Er wird vermutlich fehlende Komponenten installieren. Da ist ein Bug im IE6, der keinen Inhalt in dem neuen Fenster anzeigt. Anschliessend noch einmal WindowsUpdate.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (11. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche Donnerstag aus? Himmelfahrt?



Wie wär's hiermit ?
Geographische Lage und Verkehrsanbindung

Möchte mich aber kurzfristig für eine Teilnahme entscheiden. Bei ungünstiger Wetterprognose fahre ich hier bei uns ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (11. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's hiermit ?
> Geographische Lage und Verkehrsanbindung
> 
> Möchte mich aber kurzfristig für eine Teilnahme entscheiden. Bei ungünstiger Wetterprognose fahre ich hier bei uns ne Runde.


 Sieht lecker aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Extra eine Burgerstürmung eingebaut. Das üben wir ja schon kräftig in Niedeggen.


----------



## IGGY (11. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> geh mal auf microsoft.de unf dann zu download. Besorge Dir dort noch einmal das SP1 für den IE und führe das Setup aus. Er wird vermutlich fehlende Komponenten installieren. Da ist ein Bug im IE6, der keinen Inhalt in dem neuen Fenster anzeigt. Anschliessend noch einmal WindowsUpdate.
> 
> ...


Jo werde ich mal versuchen! 
Sonntag werde ich dann mal alleine oder mit Twiggy früh losziehen. Ich muß ja um 13 Uhr wieder zurück sein um Aachen in die erste Bundesliga zu brüllen. Sonst schaffe ich es nicht bis um 15 Uhr im Stadion zu sein!


----------



## rpo35 (11. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich kann nur Samstag. Und dann wg Nachtschicht nicht vor 13Uhr Wbtsp. ich denke, ich werde runter kommen; trag mal was ein...
> 
> Sonntag mache ich beim Cross-Duathlon in Schleiden/Eifel mit. www
> 
> Ihr könnt ja mit den Bikes kommen und mich und meine Schwester anfeuern!  Samstag Fete = Sonntags nix Bike...*g*



@Holger: Muß mal schauen; will n. Woche Donnerstag wahrscheinlich auch ne längere Einheit fahren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (12. Mai 2004)

Moin,

das Team wächst...  
Fällt euch was auf ?...Ich bin mal wieder der einzige Senior...  

128  Braun Ingo Lost in the Wood Marathon offen Hauptklasse 
212  Görres Ingo Lost in the Wood Marathon offen Hauptklasse 
116  Patzel Ralph Lost in the Wood Marathon offen Senioren 1 
308  Stiene Sandra Lost in the Wood Marathon offen Hauptklasse 
309  Walz Marco Lost in the Wood Marathon offen Hauptklasse

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (12. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das Team wächst...
> Fällt euch was auf ?...Ich bin mal wieder der einzige Senior...
> ...


Armer alter Mann


----------



## rpo35 (12. Mai 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Armer alter Mann


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das Team wächst...
> Fällt euch was auf ?...Ich bin mal wieder der einzige Senior...
> ...



Sei doch froh,

dann bist Du von den ganzen Opas doch fast der jüngste     
und hast gute chancen in dieser Klasse   
Also mal hier nicht um Mitleid betteln    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (12. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also mal hier nicht um Mitleid betteln   ...



na so ein "klitzekleinesbischen" Aufmerksamkeit muß doch drin sein...oder ?  
Hast aber recht; fahren wir dem "Junggemüse" mal richtig was um die Ohren...


----------



## XCRacer (12. Mai 2004)

Samstag, 15.05.2004 - 13.00Uhr ab Wehebachtalsperre 
näheres im Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag, 15.05.2004 - 13.00Uhr ab Wehebachtalsperre
> näheres im Link



Hi René,

näheres: 





> - Wanderpfad zwischen Brandenburger Tor und Siedlung Asterbach (Frank weiß Bescheid  )



Was nützt uns das, wenn Frank nicht mitkommt ?...    

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (12. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was nützt uns das, wenn Frank nicht mitkommt ?...



Scherzkeks! Ich meine, das Frank weiß, welchen Trail ich meine, weil wir ihn gemeinsam entdeckt haben! 

Hast wohl Angst vor dem Unbekannten


----------



## rpo35 (12. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Scherzkeks!...



Yep, den Schalk(e), den Aachen n. Jahr im Nacken hat...hab ich heute im meinigen...


----------



## RS-Hunter (13. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag, 15.05.2004 - 13.00Uhr ab Wehebachtalsperre
> näheres im Link



@XCRacer: falls ich über's WE nicht an die See (NL) fahren sollten bin ich dabei. Werde mich dann sicherlich Freitag abend eintragen. Würde gerne den ein oder anderen Pfad zeigen   und natürlich auch gerne wieder was neues kennenlernen.  

Cu


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: falls ich über's WE nicht an die See (NL) fahren sollten bin ich dabei...



Also wieder "moderates Tempo"...


----------



## XCRacer (13. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wieder "moderates Tempo"...



Klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 da ich Wo-Ende in NL bin, schon einmal die Frage zu der Himmelsfahrtstour. Ich würde anreisen, da da wohl auch weniger Bollerwagen und sonstiges auf den Wegen stehen dürfte. Sieht schon imer etwas hart bei uns an der Rur aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Handlampe (14. Mai 2004)

Tach zusammen

Hab mich mal für den Samstag bei euch eingetragen. Brauch mal wieder was Neues unter die Stollen    
Hab auch mal wieder Lust treudoof hinter Jemanden herzufahren, der die Strecke kennt ...und mal nicht den Guide zu spielen


----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen
> 
> Hab mich mal für den Samstag bei euch eingetragen. Brauch mal wieder was Neues unter die Stollen
> Hab auch mal wieder Lust treudoof hinter Jemanden herzufahren, der die Strecke kennt ...und mal nicht den Guide zu spielen



Das ist gut...vielleicht kannst Du mir helfen, die beiden Verrückten ein bischen zu bremsen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (14. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist gut...vielleicht kannst Du mir helfen, die beiden Verrückten ein bischen zu bremsen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Der war gut  

Ralph, du bist schon mit Freund Handlampe gefahren? Schätze mal nein und ich fürchte, du wirst mit drei Verrückten unterwegs sein.  

Bin ich froh, das ich mich in Frammersbach abschinden darf!

Viel Spaß

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Der war gut
> 
> Ralph, du bist schon mit Freund Handlampe gefahren? Schätze mal nein und ich fürchte, du wirst mit drei Verrückten unterwegs sein.
> 
> ...



@Michael: Verrückt kann er von mir aus sein...hauptsache er ist nicht so schnell...


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wieder "moderates Tempo"...



Au ja,   

ein schön lockeres Ründchen. Ich hätte da noch ein paar nette Trails rund um Schevhüt!

Also ich bin dabei!

@XCRacer: Start wie immer bei Dir gegen 12:00 Uhr, dann aber gemächlich  

Cu


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. Mai 2004)

Für alle Vulkan Bike Marathonisti:

Die Anmeldung ist freigeschaltet:
guckst du hier: http://www.vulkanbike.de/mainframe.asp?lang=de&e1=2


----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Vulkan Bike Marathonisti:
> 
> Die Anmeldung ist freigeschaltet:
> guckst du hier: http://www.vulkanbike.de/mainframe.asp?lang=de&e1=2



Hab schon überwiesen...  

Zu morgen: Das mit dem Tempo war ernst gemeint; bin ein bischen erkältet und wollte deshalb nicht 3 Stunden am Anschlag fahren...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (14. Mai 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer: Start wie immer bei Dir gegen 12:00 Uhr, dann aber gemächlich
> 
> Cu



Alles Klar! 

Für alle Dürwisser: Abfahrt 12Uhr Karl-Arnold-Str.34 




> Das mit dem Tempo war ernst gemeint; bin ein bischen erkältet und wollte deshalb nicht... bla-bla


----------



## XCRacer (14. Mai 2004)

Aha ! Hier trifft sich die Konkurenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2004)

Hallöle!

Ich ringe jetzt schon die ganze Zeit - soll ich oder soll ich mich nicht eintragen?? Dafür spricht die zivile Startzeit (wozu ist es bis 21.30 hell?), trockenes Wetter und die sicherlich schönen Trails.
Dagegen das für mich evtl. zu hohe Tempo, auch wenn die Runde nur 40-50km wird. Ihr seid ja alle kräftig im Saft, meine Motivation dagegen hat nach dem Winterpokal ziemlich nachgelassen. Bin im Schnitt nur 1-2x pro Woche unterwegs, und das sind dann keine Runden jenseits der 45km/700Hm. 
Dazu kommen 160km An- & Abfahrt, macht mal eben 10 Diesel, und Belgien ist noch zu weit weg, um von der WBTS mal eben zum Tanken rüberzufahren. Ihr seht also, ich habe ECHTE Probleme...  

Ach ja, wie ist eigentlich die Anfahrt, hab zwar Schevenhütte & die Talsperre gefunden, aber wo kann man parken und wo genau ist der Treffpunkt? Ich find hier keine Karte im Fotoalbum oder am Anfang des Threads. Wäre schön, wenn das noch jemand genau bescreiben könnte oder nen Link postet.

Also ich trag mich mal ein, wenn ich hier vorher absage oder bis 13.15 nicht erscheine, braucht keiner zu warten.

Gruß Volker


----------



## XCRacer (14. Mai 2004)

Hier gibts eine genaue Beschreibung.

Ich setzte den Link wieder in meine Signatur. Dann ist er leichter zu finden.

Volker! Gib dir einen Ruck! Wir _können_ auch langsam fahren  

Nein, ehrlich! Das Tempo wird allen Mitfahrern angepasst. Wir können die Runde auch unterwegs entschärfen und wenn's gar nicht anders geht, teilen wir die Gruppe (siehe letzten Sonntag).

Wichtig! Wir treffen uns oben auf der Staumauer! Also Auto unten Parken, hoch radeln und ganz bis zum Ende durchfahren (Unterstand).
Pünktlich sein, um fünf nach sind wir weg!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aha ! Hier trifft sich die Konkurenz



Hab ich auch schon gesehen...wollte die Jungs auch schon anschreiben; habs dann aber doch gelassen


----------



## Enrgy (14. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Pünktlich sein, um fünf nach sind wir weg!



Yess Sir - Jawoll Sir!!
Genau deswegen frag ich ja nach "der letzten Meile", weil da haperts dann evtl. und alles war für die Katz.

Danke erstmal für die Infos. Eingetragen hab ich mich ja. Werds mir mit Handlampe schon gemütlich machen, ist ja nicht das erste mal, hehe...

So, nu aber schnell in den Keller und den neuen Sattel wieder runter, denn das ist mir etwas zu riskant. Den muß ich mal hier in aller Ruhe einfahren (oder wieder verkloppen, falls er noch schlimmer ist als mein siebenjährigerbananenkrummer Flite).

Bis morgen dann!

PS:
sehe grad, das liegt ja um die Ecke bei Gressenich. Da hab ich früher an vielen Motorradtrials teilgenommen, so zwischen ´82 und ´90 auf dem Kalvarienberg. Davor einige Male auf dem Donnerberg in Stolberg, und davor (noch mit´m Mokick) in Hastenrath, das war 1978 glaub ich...


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aha ! Hier trifft sich die Konkurenz



es gibt keine Konkurenz  , nur Wettbewerber!

Ist das deren erster Treff hier? Komischerweise überwiegend aus dem Kölner-Raum.
Aber wie lautet eine der zehn Kölner-Gebote:
 - et kütt wie et kütt und et iss wie et iss!


----------



## XCRacer (14. Mai 2004)

Habe bei unseren Mitbewerben auch schon Staub aufgewirbelt >> Posting 45 

Möglicherweise finden die Jungs gefallen an unserer Heimat und wollen von der B-Klasse in die A-Liga aufsteigen und mal mit uns radeln.


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei unseren Mitbewerben auch schon Staub aufgewirbelt >> Posting 45
> 
> Möglicherweise finden die Jungs gefallen an unserer Heimat und wollen von der B-Klasse in die A-Liga aufsteigen und mal mit uns radeln.



habe auch gerade mal deren themen und tour gelesen. Die geilen Trails findet man auch nur nach jahrelanger Suche, Du kennst ja auch noch nicht alle


----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei unseren Mitbewerben auch schon Staub aufgewirbelt >> Posting 45
> 
> Möglicherweise finden die Jungs gefallen an unserer Heimat und wollen von der B-Klasse in die A-Liga aufsteigen und mal mit uns radeln.



Ich konnte meine Klappe auch nicht halten...*g*...guckst Du hier


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

gebt dem Nachwuchs eine Chance ! 

Aber mal ernsthaft, was die Anfangszeit betrifft, spielt Ihr dann wohl eher in der B-Liga   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Mai 2004)

Das ist war!

Aber wir müssen ja nebenbei noch unser täglich Brot verdienen. Und es ist ja bis 21 Uhr hell


----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> gebt dem Nachwuchs eine Chance !
> 
> ...



Nee; "Alt Herren"...kennst doch das Sprichwort "Je oller je doller"...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Mai 2004)

Wenn die Jungen nichts taugen, müssen eben die ollen ran !!!


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2004)

Huhu,

hab da noch ne Anmerkung:
Bin zwar ausnahmsweise nicht die Organisatöse der Samstagstour, wäre aber dafür, daß sich "neue" Mitfahrer kurz vorstellen und sich nicht einfach kommetarlos eintragen. Tut man nicht...ist jedenfalls meine Meinung, also nicht böse sein...
Kurze Message "Hallo, bin neu hier und würde gerne mitfahren" ist doch nicht so schwer oder ?

Na dann...gut's Nächtle und bis morgen
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...spielt Ihr dann wohl eher in der B-Liga
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Mai 2004)

Guten Morgen RPO35,

bevor ich einen Hauch von Respekt entwickeln werde: wie oft seit Ihr denn die Runde gefahren? 

Und dann noch eine Frage: die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bezieht sich wahrscheinlich auf die gefahren Bergauf-Strecken, oder? 

Und was mich zum Schluss interessieren würde: fahrt Ihr auch schon mal Strecken mit richtigen Bergen? 

Denkt mal d'rüber nach!

Gruß und einen richtig geilen MTB-Tag
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und was mich zum Schluss interessieren würde: fahrt Ihr auch schon mal Strecken mit richtigen Bergen?
> 
> Denkt mal d'rüber nach!
> 
> ...



Am 31.05. kannst Du das selbst ausprobieren...das ist Pfingstmontag. Am Dienstag steht dann dein Bike beim Dealer zum Verkauf...  
Kann Dir gerne nen Link zum Veranstalter schicken.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo RPO35,

gut das ich Pfingstmontag schon in Holland zum Segeln verabredet bin. Ansonsten vielen Dank für das Vertrauen in mich, dass ich überaupt am Ziel ankomme !
 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo RPO35,
> 
> gut das ich Pfingstmontag schon in Holland zum Segeln verabredet bin. Ansonsten vielen Dank für das Vertrauen in mich, dass ich überaupt am Ziel ankomme !
> 
> ...



Mal im Ernst; das ist ein "affengeiler" Marathon auf feinster Cross Country Strecke...also jede Menge Singletrails !


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2004)

Huhu Leute,

war 'ne nette Tour mit Euch heute !
Dank an René und Georg für's "guiden"...  

Ich hab mich doch auf dem Rückweg nach Roetgen glatt noch verfahren und das Schlimmste; ich hatte nix mehr zum trinken...  
Zum Glück hab ich im letzten Moment den Vichtbach wiedergefunden...  (siehe angehängtes Bild; die Bilder kann ich erst morgen hochladen; muß jetzt Kölsch trinken gehen  )
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. Mai 2004)

Heute traf sich endlich nochmal eine große Gruppe an der Staumauer. Erfreulicherweise mal wieder mit Jungs aus dem Kölner Raum.

Ich hoffe, das ich alle Namen zusammen bekomme:
rpo35 (Ralph) aus Roetgen
RS-Hunter (Georg) aus Eschweiler
XCRacer (René) aus Eschweiler
Energy (Volker) aus Langenfeld
Handlampe aus Alfter
Marco aus Köln
BlueRider (aus Düren-Birgel)
Backloop
...einer fehlt 







Wir sind erstmal zum Rennweg gefahren und dann den Schlangentrail hinunter ins Thönbachtal. Hinauf nach Großhau und durch die Rapsfelder bis nach Bergstein zum Krawutschketurm.















Einen famosen Wanderpfad hinunter (zum Glück OHNE Wanderer  ) und an der Canabisplantage in Zerkall das Kalltal bis Zweifallshammer.















Hinauf nach Hürtgen, zum Brandenburger Tor. Durch den Hürtgenwald zurück zum Parkplatz an der Wehebachtalsperre.

Wiedermal eine tolle Tour mit sehr lustigen Leuten. Wiederholung erwünscht!

Hier gibt es alle Bilder
(Tipp: Sortieren nach "Image Name" oben rechts anklicken und von hinten nach vorne ansehen!)

Prost Ralph! Ist ja "Trinkwasser" 

Wie war's bei der anderen Gruppe an der Wehebachtalsperre ?


----------



## Enrgy (15. Mai 2004)

Hallöle!

so, sind wieder eingetrudelt in "Longfield". Wir haben den Stau (10km wurden angesagt) über die Landstraße nach Düren und Kerpen umfahren, war kein Problem. Der "fehlende" ist übrigens mein Kumpel Dirk (IBC-Nick Zippi).
Hat uns viel Spaß gemacht und war ne schöne Runde. 
Mensch Ralph, nix mehr zu trinken? Ich hab 3/4 meiner Getränke wieder mit zum Auto gebracht. Aber gut, du bist sicher auch fast doppelt so weit gefahren wie wir, und ich trinke nie sehr viel, eher vorher auf Vorrat.

Bis demnächst mal zwischen Altenberg, 7GB und Tomburg...

Gruß Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo Liga A,

wir haben heute auch eine richtig gute Runde gedreht. Zum Schluss sind knapp 50 Kilometer zusammengekommen. Wir sind nicht immer gefahren, wie wir es geplant hatten, dafür sind dann mehr wilde Strecken herausgekommen.

Am Hasselbachgraben ist uns ein Wanderer begegnet, den wir freundlich gegrüßt und respektvoll behandelt haben, also ganz in Eurem Sinne und nach Eurer Vorgabe.

Die Wehebachtalsperre habe ich ein weiteres Mal nicht gesehen. Von Großhau haben wir wohl nicht den richtigen Weg getroffen und sind dann mitten in Schevenhütte herausgekommen. War wohl für alle überraschend, als wir vor unseren Autos standen. Leider hatte ich vorher das Ziel herausgegeben, die Staumauer zu überqueren, sonst hätte ich mich hier als perfekter Guide präsentieren können.

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Von der Plünderung des Extra-Markts in Kleinhau sollen andere berichten!


----------



## Handlampe (15. Mai 2004)

Spitzenservice:

Schöne Runde   
Spitzentrails   
Nette bikende Menschen   
Klasse Bilderservice   

Auch nochmal einen herzlichen Dank an unsere beiden Guides.

Hat einen grossen Spass gemacht.... obwohl wir ja garnicht zum Spass da waren


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mensch Ralph, nix mehr zu trinken? Ich hab 3/4 meiner Getränke wieder mit zum Auto gebracht. Aber gut, du bist sicher auch fast doppelt so weit gefahren wie wir, und ich trinke nie sehr viel, eher vorher auf Vorrat...



Hey Leute,

hoffentlich glaubt mir den Quatsch keiner...


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2004)

Nabend nochmal,

da meine Frau noch im Bad ist, hier doch noch schnell die Bilder.
Knappe 80km, 1170hm, 19,2 AV und Brutto 5:18:30 h Fahrzeit.
Hier gehts zu den Bildern.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Tips zur Reihenfolge der Bilder gibts bei mir nicht..hier gehts automatisch von vorne nach hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> da meine Frau noch im Bad ist,...



Wie eine Frau duscht :

  1. Ausziehen und die Wäsche nach Farbe und Temperatur ordnen.

  2. Auf dem Weg ins Badezimmer einen langen Bademantel tragen. Wenn der
   Ehemann vorbeikommt, alle kritischen Stellen bedecken.

  3. Schaut sich ihre Verfassung im Spiegel an. Denkt daran, mehr
   Bauchmuskeltraining zu machen.

  4. In der Dusche benützt sie einen Gesichtswaschlappen, einen
   Armwaschlappen, einen Fusswaschlappen, einen langen Naturschwamm,
   einen breiten Naturschwamm und einen Bimsstein.

  5. Sie wäscht sich das Haar einmal mit Gurken und danach mit einem
   Shampoo mit 43 Vitaminen.

  6. Sie wäscht sich das Haar noch einmal, um sicher zu gehen, das es
   sauber ist.

  7. Dann einen Haarconditioner mit Grapefruitminze und natürlichem
   Avocado-Öl. Sie lässt das 15 Minuten einwirken.

  8. Sie wäscht sich das Gesicht mit einem Schrubber aus zerkleinerten
   Aprikosen, bis es rot wird.

  9. Den restlichen Körper wäscht sie mit Körperpflegemittel aus Ingwer
   Nuß und Jaffa Kuchen .

  10. Conditioner ausspülen.

  11. Achselhöhlen und Beine rasieren.

  12. Wasser aus.

  13. Mit einem Gummischrubber alle Wasserflecken aufwischen.
    Schimmelflecken mit Badezimmerreiniger besprühen.

  14. Aus der Dusche raus. Abtrocknen mit einem Handtuch der Grösse
    eines kleinen Landes. Haare mit einem super saugfähigen Handtuch
     trocken rubbeln.

  15. Den ganzen Körper nach Pickel untersuchen. Haare mit einer
     Pinzette rausreissen.

  16. Zurück ins Schlafzimmer. Dabei einen langen Bademantel tragen
     und ein Handtuch auf dem Kopf.

  17. Wenn der Ehemann vorbeikommt, wieder alles sorgfältig bedecken.


  Und nun wie ein Mann duscht :

  1. Auf die Bettkante setzen, ausziehen und auf den Stapel werfen.

  2. Nackt in das Badezimmer laufen. Wenn die Frau vorbeikommt,
    mit dem Wienerle wackeln und huh huuh machen.

  3. In den Spiegel schauen, dein Wienerle anschauen und am Arsch kratzen.

  4. In die Dusche steigen.

  5. Gesicht waschen.

  6. Achselhöhlen waschen.

  7. Nase mit der Hand schnäuzen. Dusche wäscht alles weg.

  8. Furz Geräusche machen (echt oder nicht) und darüber lachen,
    wie laut sie in der Dusche klingen.

  9. Die meiste Zeit dafür verwenden, die Privaten Bereiche zu waschen.

  10. Den Po waschen und die ausgefallenen Haare an der Seife hängen
     lassen.

  11. Haare shampoonieren.

  12. Mit dem Shampoo einen Irokesen Schnitt probieren.

  13. Pissen.

  14. Ausspülen und aus der Dusche raus.

  15. Leicht abtrocknen. Selbstgespräche über die Wasserflecken
    ausserhalb führen, weil der Duschvorhang die ganze Zeit
     aus der Badewanne heraushing.

  16. Nochmals die Grösse des Wieners im Spiegel betrachten und abschätzen.

  17. Duschvorhang offen lassen, nasse Duschmatte auf dem Boden, Licht
    und Ventilator anlassen.

  18. Zum Schlafzimmer zurück mit dem Handtuch um die Hüfte.
     Wenn die Frau wieder vorbeikommt, das Handtuch wegziehen,
     mit dem Wienerle wackeln und huuh huuh machen.

  19. Nasses Badetuch aufs Bett schmeissen.

  20. Noch halb Nass selbst ins Bett springen, auf den Rücken legen und
    wieder ausgiebig mit dem Wienerle winken.

  Wenn du über die Wahrheit hinter diesen Tatsachen nicht lachen
  konntest, dann stimmt etwas mit dir nicht.


----------



## zippi (15. Mai 2004)

Ja, auch ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem heutigen Tag. Kann mich Handlampes Lob nur anschließen. (Viel Spaß noch beim Brotteig, oder wie hieß das noch, trinken :kotz. Wenns schön macht! Quäl dich!

rpo35 hat schon recht. Ohne Vorstellung weiß man nicht, wer mitmacht. Sieht man ja an mir. Sorry. Enrgy hat ja schon angefangen.

Aber hol ich jetzt nach:
Ich bin der Dirk mit dem Hot Chili. Gehe in die 3. Klasse und will mal Astronaut werden. ........wenn ich die vierte schaffe. Meine Hobbies sind Malen und Fahrrad fahren üben.

Ich hoffe, jetzt bleibe ich in Erinnerung.

Weiter so Jungens. Nächstes mal bei uns.


----------



## XCRacer (15. Mai 2004)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter so Jungens. Nächstes mal bei uns.


Klar! Ich warte schon auf die Einladung! ...nächsten Samstag?


----------



## Bluerider (15. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Spitzenservice:
> 
> Schöne Runde
> Spitzentrails
> ...




Kann mich nur anschließen. 

War zum ersten mal dabei und danke für's Warten,  damit ich keine Single-Trail-Abzweigung verpasst habe. 
Werde wohl noch etwas an der Kondition tun müssen, oder vorher mit Nutella dopen.

Grüße aus Düren & bis demnächst  

Carsten


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie eine Frau duscht :
> 
> 1. Ausziehen und die Wäsche nach Farbe und Temperatur ordnen.
> ...



Das ist alles wahr...


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2004)

Tach zusammen,

die meisten sitzten wahrscheinlich schon/noch auf dem Bike und haben nicht bemerkt, daß einer aus unseren Reihen Geburtstag hat.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch @Eifelrad !...     
Feier schön und lass Dich reichlich beschenken !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Backloop (16. Mai 2004)

Wie schön das ich durch das Gruppenbild nochmals eine Erinnerung daran habe wie mein Helm neu ausgesehen hat. Überlege ob ich meinen "Nick" nach meinen unfreiwilligen Abgang nicht besser in "Frontloop" ändere  
Dank an die netten Guides für die schöne Tour und wenn ihr mal wieder den Hasselbachgraben fahren solltet würde ich mich gerne anschließen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## "TWIGGY" (16. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> die meisten sitzten wahrscheinlich schon/noch auf dem Bike und haben nicht bemerkt, daß einer aus unseren Reihen Geburtstag hat.
> 
> ...


Dem möchte ich mich auch anschliessen alles gute zum Geburtstag
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und lass dich schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Zum Thema biken:
Gestern GA1 und heute mit Iggy mal nach Simonskall hoch in einem  für mich recht schnellen Tempo  .
Ich hoffe doch bald mit euch wieder mitfahren zu können  .


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit Iggy mal nach Simonskall hoch in einem  für mich recht schnellen Tempo  ...



Ich hab sowieso den Verdacht, daß der Kerl "sauschnell" ist. Der wird in Nutscheid den Vogel abschiessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluerider (16. Mai 2004)

Best-Picture der gestrigen Tour. Und das im Kalltal. Tss, tss, tss.
Vielleicht erreicht man durch die Inhalation ja mehr Kondition. Ist das der neue Verpflegungs-Posten? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









So, jetzt aber einen kräftigen Zug (und das für mich als Nichtraucher) und ab in die Pedale...​


----------



## RS-Hunter (16. Mai 2004)

Tach zusammen,

war gestern eine schöne Tour   und hat auch mir viel Spass gemacht. Zumal auch ich René wieder ein paar "neue" Wege/Trails zeigen konnte.

Sehr unterhaltsam und lustig fand ich die Stories von Marko hinsicht Waldarbeitern und rückwärts rangieren im Wald!  

Auch unseren beiden Fotografen ein dickes Lob; tolle Fotos, auch mal schön die komplette Gruppe von hinten zu sehen    

@rpo35: wüsste ja mal gerne was du Marko über mich für Horrorstories in der pm geschrieben hast, dass er mich fragt  " und du bist der berüchtigte..."  . 

schick mir doch mal bitte den link über die Pfingstmontag-Tour aus Belgien, vielleicht cruise ich ja mit   

Bis denn; Auf zur nächsten Tour!

Cu


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: wüsste ja mal gerne was du Marko über mich für Horrorstories in der pm geschrieben hast, dass er mich fragt  " und du bist der berüchtigte..."  .
> 
> schick mir doch mal bitte den link über die Pfingstmontag-Tour aus Belgien, vielleicht cruise ich ja mit



Nix schlimmes; es ging nur um das Tempo unsere 1. Tour und die war recht hart für mich weil das immerhin 90km waren und 70 davon recht zügig...  

Hier der Link zum La Reid Marathon. Ob man sich noch online einschreiben kann, müsstest Du testen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2004)

Nachdem ich jetzt gelesen habe, das ihr alle heute heimlich unterwegs wart, oute ich mich jetzt:

Ich war nicht in Schleiden beim Duathlon. Hatte keine Lust bei dem tollen Wetter, wie im Vorjahr nach 7km (!) Mountainbiken noch 4 Stunden auf die Siegerehrung zu warten. Außerdem wollte sich meine Schwester nicht wieder blamieren, weil sie nach dem Laufen immer letzte wird 

Also war ich im Wald und habe ein paar neue Wege gesucht und zum Teil auch gefunden.
Habe eine putzige zweigeteilte Abfahrt von Brandenberg in das Tiefenbachtal (von Zweifallshammer an der Lukasmühle vorbei nach Hürtgen) gefunden. Nicht der Überknaller, aber ganz nett.

Bei der Suche nach Alternativen haben mich eine Horde Zecken angefallen. Diese konnte ich bis auf eine fein säuberlich von meiner Wade pflücken.
Die letzte, hartnäckige war beim Baden fällig, als sie sich gerade durch meine Haut knabbern wollte.

Habe mir gerade die deutsche Übersetzung der La Raid-Trophy angesehen.
Dort heist es: _kumulierte Unebenheit_ 
Klingt doch wesentlich harmloser als _Höhenmeter_


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich war nicht in Schleiden beim Duathlon...



Buuhhhh...   

@René: Danke für den netten Kommentar des Fotos an der "Wasserstelle"...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nach wochenlangem Rennradfahren habe ich mich heute bei dem 8. Spessart-Bike-Marathon vergnügt. Insgesamt lief es super. Nur der Start war schei....... Es wurde, wie immer, die ganze Meute ( wohl über 1000 ) auf einmal losgelassen. Da ich kein Bock hatte fast eine Std. auf den Start zu warten und solange noch was rumgerollt bin, stand ich dann so ziehmlich am Ende des Feldes. Nach 4KM einrollen hinter dem Führunsmotorrad wurde fliegend gestartet. Darum auch im Profil ca. 65KM. Die ersten ca. 10KM waren somit mehr ein durchboxen durch das Feld. Ellbogen raus und durch. An Tempo machen war nicht zu denken. Auch Stehversuche wegen Stau am Anstieg oder im Singletrail waren keine Seltenheit. Doch dann gings besser. Die Strecke war wie immer obergeil. Supergeile, steile schwere Singeltrails und auch schöne Waldautobahnen gehörten dazu. Das beste ist natürlich der Anstieg nach ca. 55KM am berüchtigten Grabig. Über 20% und ca. 2KM lang. Hunderte Zuschauer mit Kuhglocken usw. säumen diesen Anstieg. Ein echtes Erlebnis. Meine Vorbereitung war übrigens super. Ich habe am Samstagabend mit den Einheimischen in der Dorfschänke 6 Krüge  0,5er Hefeweizen getrunken     Dafür liefs    dann heute umso besser.
Bei Interesse hier das Profil und einige Fotos: Spessart-Bike

@ on any Sunday, Hi Micha, wieder erholt ? Hast ja ziehmlich fertig ausgesehen   

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2004)

Glückwunsch Jörg, zur erfolgreichen Teilnahme!  

Bei Bike-sport-news.de berichtet man von 1800Teilnehmern!

Jetzt warte ich noch auf redrace's Bericht vom 1.Lauf zum NRW-Cup in Grafschaft


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch Jörg, zur erfolgreichen Teilnahme!
> 
> Bei Bike-sport-news.de berichtet man von 1800Teilnehmern!



Danke René, bin auch echt zufrieden. Obwohl es noch nen bischen schneller gegangen wäre. Aber egal. Sagt man danach ja immer. Jetzt fahre ich die nächsten 3 Wochen wieder Rennrad um den Nutscheid-Megabike bestehen zu können. Das ist ja nen ganz schöner Brocken. Sind wir 2 bis jetzt echt die einzigen von hier, die die 110er Strecke fahren ? Ob das mal bei mir hinhaut   

@happy_user, komm Holger geb Dir nen Ruck. Dann fahren wir die Woche später den Ultra-Black-Forest im Schwarzwald auf der linken Ars...backe.  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch Jörg, zur erfolgreichen Teilnahme!
> 
> Bei Bike-sport-news.de berichtet man von 1800Teilnehmern!
> 
> Jetzt warte ich noch auf redrace's Bericht vom 1.Lauf zum NRW-Cup in Grafschaft



Auch von mir Glückwunsch !...Hut ab Alterchen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jetzt fahre ich die nächsten 3 Wochen wieder Rennrad um den Nutscheid-Megabike bestehen zu können... die Woche später den Ultra-Black-Forest im Schwarzwald auf der linken Ars...backe...



Als echter Marathonisti fährt man per Bike ähnlich wie ein Zimmermann auf der Walz von einer Veranstaltung zur anderen. Brauchste auch kein Trianing mehr zwischendurch...


----------



## XCRacer (17. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sind wir 2 bis jetzt echt die einzigen von hier, die die 110er Strecke fahren ?


Was willste machen? Alles Weicheier und Amateure 



> Ob das mal bei mir hinhaut


Klar ... (*kicher*)


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was willste machen? Alles Weicheier und Amateure



Skandal !!


----------



## redrace (17. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch Jörg, zur erfolgreichen Teilnahme!
> 
> Bei Bike-sport-news.de berichtet man von 1800Teilnehmern!
> 
> Jetzt warte ich noch auf redrace's Bericht vom 1.Lauf zum NRW-Cup in Grafschaft



HUHU

Respekt Jörg!!!!

Der Bericht und die Bilder aus Grafschaft sind jetzt online und zwar hier  !!

Vielleicht komme ich am Samstag mal wieder mit auf Tour, wenn Ihr was plant!!


----------



## on any sunday (17. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @ on any Sunday, Hi Micha, wieder erholt ? Hast ja ziehmlich fertig ausgesehen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn? Mobbing im IBC, Skandal  

1. Ich sehe nie fertig, sondern immer voll konzentriert aus.  

2. Wegen mangelnder Tagesform habe ich nach der ersten Verpflegung das Ganze unter touristischen Ausflug eingeordnet.   

3. Ich glaube, wenn ich zwei Runden gefahren wäre, könnte ich hier nicht mehr schreiben, da ich dann nicht mehr in Lage gewesen wäre mein Auto zu fahren. Mein Mitfahrer hätte mir auch nicht weitergeholfen, denn er ist 2 Runden gefahren und ist mit seiner Größe von 2,06 m schon auf dem Beifahrersitz gestorben. Was macht dein Hinterteil, Hans ?  

4. Vielleicht hätte ich mich auch besser mit 6 Weizen wie Jörg vorbereiten sollen, anstatt mich noch am Samstag zu der RTF Kürten-Nordhelle ( unter Insidern auch Nordhölle genannt) überreden zu lassen. Danach fühlten sich meine Beine noch gut an.  

5. Dafür habe ich in dem tollen Schwimmbad von Frammersbach die Freibadsaison eröffnet!

6. Der Spessart war trotzdem wieder eine Reise wert!

7. Ich bin ein alter Mann, heul, wer spendet mir Trost?   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Dirk S. (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt?
Bin doch auch Nutscheid bei der langen Runde dabei!  

Hoffentlich fahren wir vorher noch ein paar schöne Touren.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht komme ich am Samstag mal wieder mit auf Tour, wenn Ihr was plant!!



Werde Samstag auf jeden Fall fahren. Ob WBTS oder Roetgen ist mir wurscht; ich spreche mich noch mit René ab.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (17. Mai 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich fahren wir vorher noch ein paar schöne Touren.



@Dirk: wir sind samstag noch eine schöne tour gefahren. Und wo warst Du??  




			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde Samstag auf jeden Fall fahren. Ob WBTS oder Roetgen ist mir wurscht; ich spreche mich noch mit René ab.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



@rpo35: Ich würde gerne auch mal wieder die weiten rund um ruhrsee etc. durchkämmen! Übrigens für den La Reid Marathon ist bis zum 24.05.2004 eine Anmeldung für 12,-- danach für 15,-- möglich. Ich glaub', ich meld mich da mal an.

Cu


----------



## marco w. (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

bin seit längerem mal wieder eine Tour mitgefahren - 
und muss schon sagen, es hat sich gelohnt !!!

Hat extrem viel Spaß gemacht - vielen Dank an unsere Guides   

Jetzt weiß ich aber auch warum Georg (RS-Hunter) so schnell ist, seht euch mal die von Ralph gemachten Fotos (das vorletzte) an, da steht Georg vor dem umgestürzten Baum, als erstes fährt er am rechten Arm ein Kurzarmtrikot, links ein Langarmtrikot, welches schon ungeheure Vorteile bringt, damit aber nicht genug, nein, er nutzt auch Schuhe im XXXL-Format   

Bezüglich "Handlampe": der Typ ist wirklich verrückt, musste ihn auch noch die komplete Rückfahrt im Auto "ertragen" ...

Werde leider an den nächsten beiden WE keine Zeit haben, also dann bis Nutscheid ... 


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Vielleicht hätte ich mich auch besser mit 6 Weizen wie Jörg vorbereiten sollen, anstatt mich noch am Samstag zu der RTF Kürten-Nordhelle ( unter Insidern auch Nordhölle genannt) überreden zu lassen. Danach fühlten sich meine Beine noch gut an.




Hi Micha,

jau das glaube ich auch. 6 Hefeweizen sind mit Sicherheit besser als am Tag vorher ne schwere RTF zu fahren. Mensch was habe ich geschwitzt   

Wird Zeit das die Trikots kommen. Habe Dich ja auch nur am IBC-Trikot erkannt.

Kann Dir nur zustimmen. Es war mal wieder die weite Anfahrt wert.


Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35: Ich würde gerne auch mal wieder die weiten rund um ruhrsee etc. durchkämmen! Übrigens für den La Reid Marathon ist bis zum 24.05.2004 eine Anmeldung für 12,-- danach für 15,-- möglich. Ich glaub', ich meld mich da mal an.
> 
> Cu



Können wir gerne tun; zur Vorbereitung auf La Reid wäre eine etwas längere Einheit nicht schlecht. Würdest Du auch nach Roetgen rauf kommen ? Ein Treffpunkt zwischen Kallbrück und Simonskall wäre auch möglich.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bezüglich "Handlampe": der Typ ist wirklich verrückt, musste ihn auch noch die komplete Rückfahrt im Auto "ertragen" ...



 Also mir ist der Bursche sehr symphatisch !


----------



## Happy_User (17. Mai 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35: Ich würde gerne auch mal wieder die weiten rund um ruhrsee etc. durchkämmen! Übrigens für den La Reid Marathon ist bis zum 24.05.2004 eine Anmeldung für 12,-- danach für 15,-- möglich. Ich glaub', ich meld mich da mal an.
> 
> Cu


 Hallo Georg,

 ich wollte den auch fahren. Soll zwar technisch schwierig sein, aber dabei sein ist alles. Fährst Du die 80 oder 55 km?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> ich wollte den auch fahren. Soll zwar technisch schwierig sein, aber dabei sein ist alles. Fährst Du die 80 oder 55 km?
> 
> ...



Ja, technisch schwer kann ich bestätigen, es ist eigentlich eine reinrassige CC-Strecke. Ich fahre, wenn ich's mir am Abzweig nicht anders überlege  , die 80er.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (17. Mai 2004)

Also wie es derzeit aussieht, fahre ich Donnerstag mit Georg (Huhu! Geht das klar?), Freitag kann ich radeln, Samstag eher nicht (obwohl ich mal einen Vorschlag für ne Tour mit Handlame gemacht habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

Sonntag dann die Tour mit Holger (siehe ein paar Seiten zurück).

Falls ihr frei habt, am Freitag. Wie wär's dann mit ner Rursee-Tour (Ralph die 140er? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe, kann man sich das bei LaReid unterwegs noch überlegen und je nach Kondition zwischen der 55 und der 80 entscheiden.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Mai 2004)

Meik, sechster Platz ist doch OK ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ist das da immer noch so: Beim Start geht es breit gefächert los und alle müssen dann durch ein Fussballtor. Ob's passt oder nicht! Ich habe immer geschaut, das ich dort mit den ersten durchkomme. Hinter mir hat's dann immer schwer gescheppert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Falls ihr frei habt, am Freitag. Wie wär's dann mit ner Rursee-Tour (Ralph die 140er?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au Backe...ja....also frei hab ich ja, muß aber Boris fragen ob er kann und will, da ich ja bisher nur die halbe Strecke kenne. Ich melde mich noch.

Das mit La Reid (Entscheidung am Abzweig) stimmt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> ich wollte den auch fahren. Soll zwar technisch schwierig sein, aber dabei sein ist alles. Fährst Du die 80 oder 55 km?
> 
> ...



Hi Holger,

wie René schon angemerkt hat, besteht die Möglichkeit unterwegs zu entscheiden ob kurz oder lang. Wenn wir anfangs nicht zu schnell angehen, sollte evtl. die große Runde zu schaffen sein.  

@rpo35: klar komme ich auch nach Roetgen rauf, mache ich doch eh jeden Tag.    ob ich dann die weicheiervariante wähle, hängt von deinem Tourvorschlag ab.

@marco: so scharfsinnig hatte ich die Bilder noch gar nicht betrachtet, aber stimmt schon halbseitig Kurzarm und dann Siebenmeilenstiefel,...  
so'n Mist jetzt ist meine ganze Taktik aufgeflogen.  

@XCRacer: hab's leider noch nicht für Donnerstag abgeklärt, melde mich.

Cu
Georg


----------



## Happy_User (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 hier der Termin für Sonntag, von dem René gesprochen hat. Trailtour mit Suki.

 @Georg: ich hatte mir fast gedacht, dass ich mich unterwegs entscheiden kann und würde dies auch machen. Von daher werde ich mich dann einmal für die nette Veranstaltung anmelden und meine Technik gezwungener Massen verbessern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Langsam fahren ist gar kein Problem. So mit können wir das dann gemeinsam angehen. 

 @René: Machst Du noch einen Termin für Donnerstag? Freitag muss ich leider schaffen, hätte da ansonsten eine feine Runde in Petto die locker über 100 km geht und einige nette Steigungen beinhaltet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Dirk S. (17. Mai 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Dirk: wir sind samstag noch eine schöne tour gefahren. Und wo warst Du??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## on any sunday (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle Nichtväter oder unwissentlich Vater gewordenen   

Wie wärs am Vatertag mit meiner Tour an die Ahr oder der feinen Singeltrailtour durch Bergische? Besteht da Interesse an neuen Waldräumen? Relativ früher Start, so 10 Uhr, um allen Vätern aus dem Weg zu gehen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (17. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für alle Nichtväter oder unwissentlich Vater gewordenen
> 
> ...


 Hallo Michael,

 also fürs Ahrtal schmeisse ich den Motor an. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bin dabei. Wetter siehr super aus.

 @René: Los, überwinde dich. Das ist genau das Richtige für Deinen Kumpi der die schönen Seiten am MTB Fahren kennen lernen soll.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (17. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für alle Nichtväter oder unwissentlich Vater gewordenen
> 
> ...



Tach zusammen

Da wollt ich mich ja dann doch noch mal einmischen: Wäre schön, wenn ihr die Tour im Ahrtal verschieben könntet... dann würden wir uns nämlich auch anschliessen... nur über Vatertag sind wir in den Alpen unterwegs...


----------



## on any sunday (17. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen
> 
> Da wollt ich mich ja dann doch noch mal einmischen: Wäre schön, wenn ihr die Tour im Ahrtal verschieben könntet... dann würden wir uns nämlich auch anschliessen... nur über Vatertag sind wir in den Alpen unterwegs...



Aber sicher, natürlich Herr Uwe von Handlampe, während ihr euch in den Alpen vergnügt, sollen wir in der rheinischen Tiefebene versauern. 

Schmerz bei Seite, dies wird sicherlich nicht die letzte Möglichkeit in diesem Jahr sein, die Ahr mit unserer gemeinsamen Anwesenheit zu beglücken. Wer mit mir einmal da war, wird wieder kommen, oder auch nicht. 

Dann trage ich den Termin einfach mal ein, isch habe nämlich ziemliche Ahrweile! 

Trotzdem viel Spaß dem Team Tomburg in den Alpen. Man sollte die Einheimischen warnen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (17. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Dann trage ich den Termin einfach mal ein, isch habe nämlich ziemliche Ahrweile!
> 
> 
> Michael



Hi Micha 

Ich muss dir vollkommen Recht geben. Die Jungs sollen zuerst mit dir die Runde drehen ....und wenn wir dann mal zusammen fahren, zeigen wir ihnen mal die richtig schönen Wege


----------



## Eifelrad (17. Mai 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Dem möchte ich mich auch anschliessen alles gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XCRacer (17. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> @René: Machst Du noch einen Termin für Donnerstag?


Das musst RS-Hunter (Georg) machen. Der hat das angezettelt.

*Ralph!* Wenn das mit der großen Eifelrunde am Freitag nichts wird, macht das nichts! Ich habe ein Angebot für eine feine Rennradtour bekommen!


----------



## Happy_User (18. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das musst RS-Hunter (Georg) machen. Der hat das angezettelt.


 Hallo René,

 kein Problem. Ich habe mich für das Ahrtal mit Michael eingetragen. Bei diesen Wetteraussichten ist das da nur traumhaft.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (18. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das musst RS-Hunter (Georg) machen. Der hat das angezettelt.
> 
> *Ralph!* Wenn das mit der großen Eifelrunde am Freitag nichts wird, macht das nichts! Ich habe ein Angebot für eine feine Rennradtour bekommen!



Moin,

die große Runde am Freitag geht nicht, der Guide muß arbeiten. Ich trage heute abend einen Termin für Samstag ein (große Runde um den Rursee).

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Eifelrad (18. Mai 2004)

Ein Kumpel von mir, der normalerweise nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs ist, sucht ein billiges MTB (Hardtail, Federgabel, Alter egal) für "etwas Abwechslung". Kosten soll es so um die 100 Euro (Preisgrenze nach unten offen). Hat einer von Euch noch eins im Keller, das entsorgt werden muß?

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Happy_User (18. Mai 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel von mir, der normalerweise nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs ist, sucht ein billiges MTB (Hardtail, Federgabel, Alter egal) für "etwas Abwechslung". Kosten soll es so um die 100 Euro (Preisgrenze nach unten offen). Hat einer von Euch noch eins im Keller, das entsorgt werden muß?
> 
> Gruss Andreas


 Hallo Andreas,

 hat Dein Kumpel schon einmal bei Aldi geschaut? Die hatten doch gerade welche, die nicht ganz schlecht aussahen. Ich würde eher mit einem Aldi Bike einen Trail fahren, als mit einem ausgelutschten Bike für 150,- .
 Allerdings, ales ist relativ und die Frage ist, welche Abwechslung er sucht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (18. Mai 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel von mir, der normalerweise nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs ist, sucht ein billiges MTB (Hardtail, Federgabel, Alter egal) für "etwas Abwechslung". Kosten soll es so um die 100 Euro (Preisgrenze nach unten offen). Hat einer von Euch noch eins im Keller, das entsorgt werden muß?
> 
> Gruss Andreas



Hallo Andreas,

"Preisgrenze nach unten offen"...jaja, ist klar...  
Spass beiseite; Holger hat schon recht. Die letzten Aldi-Bikes waren sogar mit nem LX-Schaltwerk ausgestattet und robust sind die schon (wiegen ja auch bald 20kg die Dinger). Allemal besser als ein gebrauchtes für 100.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer von Euch noch eins im Keller, das entsorgt werden muß?



Habe einen asbachuralten Merida Alu/Stahl-Rahmen (Rh.48) mit Starrgabel. Allerdings keine Komponenten. Den Rahmen + Gabel würde ich verschenken.

Neuware unter 500 ist meiner Meinung nach nur Altmetall. Er soll sich eins leihen und wenn es Spaß drann hat, was vernünftiges kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Neuware unter 500 ist meiner Meinung nach nur Altmetall. Er soll sich eins leihen und wenn es Spaß drann hat, was vernünftiges kaufen.



Hi,

ich gehe sogar noch weiter und behaupte, daß die Räder dieser Kategorie im härteren Einsatz ziehmlich gefährlich sind, da sie dafür einfach nicht ausgelegt sind. Da hilft auch ein LX Schaltwerk nichts.
Über breite Forstautobahnen zu fahren, dafür sind sie wohl o.k. Aber wehe man verläßt die normalen Wege. Ich würde diese Risiko mit den Bikes niemals eingehen. Kann mich ansonsten nur René´s Meinung anschließen.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (18. Mai 2004)

Stimme Euch völlig zu.  





> Allerdings, ales ist relativ und die Frage ist, welche Abwechslung er sucht.


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. Mai 2004)

RE: Das musst RS-Hunter (Georg) machen. Der hat das angezettelt.

@XCRacer: ich muss mich donnerstag u.a. auch mal wieder um meine "alten" MTB-Kumpanen kümmern. würde bedeuten, dass ich die gegen 12:00 Uhr am Omerbach treffen würde. Vorher wollte ich dann zumindest mit dem Jürgen die anberaumte Revanche starten. aber auch hier mit gemässigtem Geländeeinsatz. Du weißt ja die Rennfahrer  ! Jetzt mußt du selbst entscheiden, ob du dazu Lust hast. Normalerweise hätte mich die Tour an der Ahr auch sehr interessiert.

Cu Georg


----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss mich donnerstag u.a. auch mal wieder um meine "alten" MTB-Kumpanen kümmern.



Hmm... Dann überlege ich mal, ob ich mit den Jungs zur Ahr fahre. Ansonsten fahre ich ne nette Runde hier bei uns. Wer auch Lust auf Heimaterkundung hat, bitte melden


----------



## rpo35 (18. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...behaupte, daß die Räder dieser Kategorie im härteren Einsatz ziehmlich gefährlich sind, da sie dafür einfach nicht ausgelegt sind. Da hilft auch ein LX Schaltwerk nichts....Über breite Forstautobahnen zu fahren, dafür sind sie wohl o.k...



Ich hab auch nicht von "hartem" Einsatz gesprochen !
Aber:Ich bin über 1 Jahr recht zufrieden mit so einem Teil gefahren und ehrlich gesagt; zum Schluß logischer Weise auch deftig durchs Gelände.

Die Rahmen sind sogar stabiler als unsere leichten Teile; das Hauptproblem liegt im Verschleiß der Billigkomponenten wie Lager, Naben etc...
Und ein Deore Schaltwerk mit Acera Brems-/Schalt-kombis arbeitet halt nicht so präzise wie eine hochwertige Schaltung.
Und dann kommt der Faktor Gewicht: So ein Fully wiegt min. 19-20kg  

Also den Aldi-Rahmen hab ich sogar noch verkloppt...mein 1. "Mittelklasse" Rahmen ist mir gebrochen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber:Ich bin über 1 Jahr recht zufrieden mit so einem Teil gefahren und ehrlich gesagt; zum Schluß logischer Weise auch deftig durchs Gelände.



Joo stimmt schon,

ich bin auch mit Laufschuhen von Schlecker für 5,99  nen Halbmarathon gelaufen und habe mit einem Federballschläger für 99 -Cent Badminton gespielt   Es geht alles.
Problem ist nur, man verliert sofort den Spaß an der Sache wenn das Zeugs nichts taugt    Ist bei mir zumindest so. Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu vorbelastet   


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (18. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Problem ist nur, man verliert sofort den Spaß an der Sache wenn das Zeugs nichts taugt    Ist bei mir zumindest so. Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu vorbelastet
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Es hängt halt ganz stark davon ab, was man möchte...dummerweise ändert sich das manchmal...  ...so war's bei mir


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hängt halt ganz stark davon ab, was man möchte...dummerweise ändert sich das manchmal...  ...so war's bei mir


Echt ??
da merkt man aber nichts von     

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (18. Mai 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel von mir, der normalerweise nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs ist, sucht ein billiges MTB (Hardtail, Federgabel, Alter egal) für "etwas Abwechslung". Kosten soll es so um die 100 Euro (Preisgrenze nach unten offen). Hat einer von Euch noch eins im Keller, das entsorgt werden muß?
> 
> Gruss Andreas




Welche Rahmengröße??


----------



## rpo35 (18. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt ??
> da merkt man aber nichts von
> 
> Viele grüße
> ...


----------



## Eifelrad (18. Mai 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Rahmengröße??


48 - 52 cm würde passen. Vom Aldi-Rad halte ich persönlich nichts, da es zu schwer ist und die Komponenten (Federgabel, Dämpfer, ...) nix taugen. Deshalb auch lieber ein in die Jahre gekommenes Marken-Hardtail.

Andreas


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2004)

Unser Ralph war im Aachener Wald unterwegs ?! 
Wo bleibt der Text?


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Ralph war im Aachener Wald unterwegs ?!
> Wo bleibt der Text?



Moin,

@Rene: Text kommt natürlich noch; war mir zu spät gestern. Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich dort noch nie gefahren bin. Ich bin total überrascht, da gibt's sogar 'ne kleine Downhillstrecke...*g*
Ich schreib heute abend ein paar Zeilen dazu.

Fahren diese Woche: Wer fährt denn jetzt wo am Donnerstag; ich würde doch gerne ein Ründchen drehen. Für Samstag trag ich mal noch nix ein; kann sein, daß ich erst am Nachmittag fahren kann.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich dort noch nie gefahren bin. Ich bin total überrascht, da gibt's sogar 'ne kleine Downhillstrecke...*g*



Hey Ralph,

Mensch das sieht ja richtig gut aus da. Könnte man das mal eventl. mit ner schönen Tour ab Roetgen verknüpfen   
Zumindest mal bitte in Erinnerung halten   

Viele Güße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ralph,
> 
> Mensch das sieht ja richtig gut aus da. Könnte man das mal eventl. mit ner schönen Tour ab Roetgen verknüpfen
> Zumindest mal bitte in Erinnerung halten
> ...



2 Haken hat die Sache:
1. Der Weg dorthin und zurück ist nicht gerade schön
2. Ich kenne mich nicht aus...war ja erst einmal da...


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2004)

Also ich werde morgen, Donnerstag, ne schön lange Runde drehen. Nicht unter 80km. Das Tempo sollte auch nicht verschleppt werden, da ich mal langsam ein bisschen Vorbelastung für LaReid und Nutscheid machen muß.

Ralph, kannst gerne mitfahren. Dirk S. kommt warscheinlich auch. Das kann's ja mitlerweile auch  
Schreib mal, wieviel Uhr und wo für dich ein guter Treffpunkt ist (11Uhr Wbtsp?)


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werde morgen, Donnerstag, ne schön lange Runde drehen. Nicht unter 80km. Das Tempo sollte auch nicht verschleppt werden, da ich mal langsam ein bisschen Vorbelastung für LaReid und Nutscheid machen muß.
> 
> Ralph, kannst gerne mitfahren. Dirk S. kommt warscheinlich auch. Das kann's ja mitlerweile auch
> Schreib mal, wieviel Uhr und wo für dich ein guter Treffpunkt ist (11Uhr Wbtsp?)



Bin noch nicht sicher René...meine Erkältung ist noch nicht ganz weg...La Reid wird ein Debakel...


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2004)

Wir können dich ja unterwegs auflesen und dann wieder in Röetgen abliefern. Ich finde den Weg schon von Roetgen nach Hause


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2004)

Wo soll's den entlang gehen ?


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2004)

Sagen wir mal, wir treffen uns an der Wehebachtalsperre. Fahren dann Richtung Obermaubach (aber so, das wir eventuelle Touristenströme umfahren) und Kalltal. Über Schmidt dann in deine Richtung. Zum Rursee will ich nicht unbedingt. Ist bestimmt morgen einiges los. Wenn wir dann das Obere Rurtal (Dedenborn, Hammer) bis Roetgen fahren, müsste das alles so mit den Kilometern hinhauen.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir mal, wir treffen uns an der Wehebachtalsperre. Fahren dann Richtung Obermaubach (aber so, das wir eventuelle Touristenströme umfahren) und Kalltal. Über Schmidt dann in deine Richtung. Zum Rursee will ich nicht unbedingt. Ist bestimmt morgen einiges los. Wenn wir dann das Obere Rurtal (Dedenborn, Hammer) bis Roetgen fahren, müsste das alles so mit den Kilometern hinhauen.



Na gut...wenn ich mitfahre, bin ich punkt 11 an der Talsperre ! Kann aber gut sein, daß ich für mich alleine ein bischen durch's Venn rolle.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2004)

Wie heißt es auch gleich ? "Öfter mal was Neues"...
Um 18:00 Uhr haben wir (Boris und ich) uns in Roetgen getroffen und erstmal 5 Minuten gegrübelt, wo's entlang gehen soll. Daß Boris sich im Aachener Stadtwald bestens auskennt und man dort erstklassige Singletrails und sogar eine kleine Downhillstrecke findet, war mir neu. Vorweg; ich war total begeistert und das muß wiederholt werden. Auch über den höchsten Punkt dort war ich überrascht: 358m am "Pelzerturm", der am Ende des 2. Weltkrieges von den Amerikanern gesprengt wurde.













Ein weiteres Highlight: Der Mammutbaum ! Ich hatte keine Ahnung, das es in Aachen einen solchen Baum gibt.
Das Einzige, was an dieser Runde nicht so schön ist, ist die An-/Abfahrt zum Stadtwald. Man muß doch einige Kilometer auf Asphalt zurücklegen. Kurz im groben die Route:
Zunächst über Raeren, Eynatten und Lichtenbusch durch belgisches Gebiet bis zu Monschauer Strasse und kurz hinter der Autobahnbrücke links in Richtung Stadtwald. Zurück ging es über Lintert bis AC-Brand und von dort aus über den Vennbahnweg bis Kornelimünster. Aufgrund der eintretenden Dämmerung wieder ein Stück Asphalt bis zum Kalkhäuschen (kurz vor Relais Königsberg) und parallel zur Himmelsleiter durch den Wald zurück nach Roetgen.

Hier gibt's Bilder...
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen


Ich werd dann auch mal um 11.00 Uhr an der WBTS sein mal sehen ob ich die Tour durchstehe.....wenn das Tempo zuhoch sein sollte seile ich mich dann ab ...will ja keine Traningsbremse sein  

Cu


----------



## redrace (19. Mai 2004)

OFF TOPIC!!!

HUHU

Braucht hier einer einen Satz Scheibenbremslaufräder?? Ich hab noch einen übrig!!
Onyx Naben mit Mavic 317 und schwarzen DT´s 2,0/1,8!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2004)

Wahrscheinlich guckt wieder kein Schwein, ich schreibs trotzdem.  

War das heute ein leckeres Wetter und eine Afterwork Tour ein Muß. Ich habe mir den kommenden Klassiker Großhau-Roetgen-Großhau rausgesucht.   

23 Grad, die Vöglein zwitschern, der Hasselbachtrail ist trocken, das Manitou schnurrt unter mir und der einsame Radler hat ein sehr breites Grinsen im Gesicht.  PERFEKT!

Aber das wird sicherlich kein Schwein interessieren.  

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Einzige, was an dieser Runde nicht so schön ist, ist die An-/Abfahrt zum Stadtwald. Man muß doch einige Kilometer auf Asphalt zurücklegen.


Wieso nicht schön   
hört sich doch gut an. Als An- und Abfahrt doch o.k. Außerdem kann ich dann auch mal die Kette rechts auflegen    Wie gesagt, ich hätte Spaß dran.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich guckt wieder kein Schwein


Tja Micha,
würde ja gerne gucken. Aber wo sind die Fotos     
Kein Wunder das keiner guckt. Keine Fotos, keine Gucker   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich guckt wieder kein Schwein, ich schreibs trotzdem.
> 
> War das heute ein leckeres Wetter und eine Afterwork Tour ein Muß. Ich habe mir den kommenden Klassiker Großhau-Roetgen-Großhau rausgesucht.
> 
> ...



ok...keine Fotos...da hat Jörg nicht ganz unrecht. Aber mich interessierts sehr wohl und ich wäre sogar gerne mitgefahren. Ich hatte leider nicht früh genug Feierabend !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso nicht schön
> hört sich doch gut an. Als An- und Abfahrt doch o.k. Außerdem kann ich dann auch mal die Kette rechts auflegen    Wie gesagt, ich hätte Spaß dran.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Tja...da müßte ich Boris mal überreden den Guide zu spielen...ich kenn mich da nicht die Bohne aus !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich guckt wieder kein Schwein, ich schreibs trotzdem.


Hi Michael

Ich habe deinen Termin gelesen. Hatte aber diese Woche Spätschicht. Wenn du nächste Woche was in der Richtung planst, schließe ich mich dir an. Für mich wäre 15:30Uhr [P] Honighecke (so heißt der Parkplatz von dem du gestartet bist) eine gute Uhrzeit!

Ich sorge dann für die Fotos


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd dann auch mal um 11.00 Uhr an der WBTS sein mal sehen ob ich die Tour durchstehe.....


Wird schon klappen! Du bist ja auch ganz schön fitt 
Soll auch kein Rennen werden. Wichtiger ist, das wir wiedermal ein nettes Ründchen drehen. Ich meine ja nur, das das Tempo nicht verschleppt werden sollte


----------



## Happy_User (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Michael,

 ich hoffe nur, dass Du bei Deiner Tour noch ein paar Körner für heute in den Beinen gelassen hast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 ich als "Tourenfalschnachfahrer" kann mich an einige sehr hübsche Anstiege erinnern, aber die werden da heute bestimmt nicht sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nur lecker trockene Downhills.

 Bis gleich

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2004)

Zwei wollen es noch werden, zwei sind es schon und das gleich doppelt. Am heutigen *Vater*tag, auch Christi Himmelfahrt genannt, traffen sich Twiggy, Dirk S, rpo35 und XCRacer zur anspruchsvollen "Drei Talsperren Rundfahrt".

Es galt die Tour so zu gestallten, das die Touristennester möglichst gemieden werden. Ist uns wohl auch ganz gut gelungen.















Vom Staudamm der Wehebachtalsperre ging es wie so oft den Thönbachweg entlang. Bei Kleinhau hinunter nach Obermaubach und dann am Weinberg vorbei. Hier hat Ralph platt gefahren.

Am Naturfreundehaus den Hammeranstieg hinauf nach Bergstein. Den Singletrail hinunter und bei Brück hinauf nach Schmidt.















Der schnelle Downhill hinunter nach Simonskall wird später zum steilen Wurzeltrail. Hier hatte so mancher seine Probleme 

Hinter der dritten Talsperre (Kalltalsperre) hat sich Ralph dann von uns getrennt. Schließlich hatte er ja auch eine längere Anfahrt und das Tempo war heute nicht ohne. Wir sind dann über Raffelsbrand und Manesstein zurück zur Wehebachtalsperre gefahren.

Ich hatte die Nase noch nicht ganz voll und bin noch eine Schleife durch den Meroder Wald gefahren.

*Hier gibt's die Bilder und Profile von  René und Ralph ! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

René hat den Link zu meinen Bildern schon nachgepflegt...
Das war wieder eine richtig stramme Runde heute aber wie immer mit netten Jungs und tollen Trails. Seit ich im Aachener Stadtwald war, schockt mich so schnell nix mehr...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hinter der dritten Talsperre (Kalltalsperre) hat sich Ralph dann von uns getrennt. Schließlich hatte er ja auch eine längere Anfahrt und das Tempo war heute nicht ohne...



Achja..."Prahlmodusein"...bei der Ankunft an der Wehebachtalsperre hatte ich einen Schnitt von knappen 26km/h "Prahlmodusaus"...


----------



## Happy_User (20. Mai 2004)

N'Abend,

 da habt Ihr ja eine schön lange Tour gemacht. Wir waren heute mit Michael auf einer lockeren Vatertagstour durch das Ahrtal mit gemütlichem Klönschnack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Die Trails sind schon vom Feinsten und die tiefhängenden Bäumen habe auch Ihren Reiz. Man(n) muss halt einen Helm tragen.


 Eine Frage zu L'Ardennes Trophy. Was hat es mit der persönlichen Nummer aufsich.?? http://www.ebbt.be/plaques.aspx?sm=di_pl 

 Kann mir einer weiter helfen?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage zu L'Ardennes Trophy. Was hat es mit der persönlichen Nummer aufsich.?? http://www.ebbt.be/plaques.aspx?sm=di_pl



Ich kann leider nur mäßiges Französich. Ich interpretiere das so:
Mann kann seine Startnummer gegen 5 anfordern. Dann muß man am Renntag nicht anstehen um diese abzuholen.

Man möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich daneben liege !


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eine Frage zu L'Ardennes Trophy. Was hat es mit der persönlichen Nummer aufsich.?? ...



Yep Holger, kann jemand.
Ich spreche zwar auch kein französisch, weiß das aber von der letzten Saison bei der EBBT. Das ist nicht's anderes, als eine feste Startnummer für die ganze Saison. Macht also nur Sinn, wenn man viele Rennen dort bestreitet.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht's anderes, als eine feste Startnummer für die ganze Saison.



So wird's sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (20. Mai 2004)

> Zwei wollen es noch werden, zwei sind es schon und das gleich doppelt. Am heutigen Vatertag, auch Christi Himmelfahrt genannt, traffen sich Twiggy, Dirk S, rpo35 und XCRacer zur anspruchsvollen "Drei Talsperren Rundfahrt".



Schöne Tour die Ihr da gefahren seid!! Ich war mal wieder arbeiten und zur Krönung des ganzen hab ich mir für das rennfreie Wochenende auch noch eine Erkältung geholt!! Das wird wohl am WE nix mit biken    und wenn dann nur in aller Ruhe!


----------



## Happy_User (20. Mai 2004)

Ah ja,

 das erklärt den Bezug zum Kader. Die 5 müssten eine Kaution sein, dass man die Nummer auch wieder abgibt.

 Habt Ihr auch brav alle schon überwiesen???? 

 Grüße

  Holger


 PS: Seit heute weiss ich auch, dass Michael hier nicht gefahren ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nein, hier geht es zu einem mega geilen Aussichtspunkt, den der Biker zu Fuß erklimmen muss.


----------



## Happy_User (20. Mai 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Tour die Ihr da gefahren seid!! Ich war mal wieder arbeiten und zur Krönung des ganzen hab ich mir für das rennfreie Wochenende auch noch eine Erkältung geholt!! Das wird wohl am WE nix mit biken    und wenn dann nur in aller Ruhe!


 Da wünsche ich Dir einmal gute Besserung, wenn ich allerdings Deine Rennerfolge sehe, dürften das für dich ruhige Fahrten sein, wenn wir die Berge hochasten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## on any sunday (21. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael
> 
> Ich habe deinen Termin gelesen. Hatte aber diese Woche Spätschicht. Wenn du nächste Woche was in der Richtung planst, schließe ich mich dir an. Für mich wäre 15:30Uhr [P] Honighecke (so heißt der Parkplatz von dem du gestartet bist) eine gute Uhrzeit!
> 
> Ich sorge dann für die Fotos




@Renè und Ralph

Danke Danke,

Ich wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das ich die Tour bei dem Wetter sehr genossen habe. Das mit den Schweinen und so war rein humoristisch gemeint und sollte keine Kritik an der geringen Teilnahme der einheimischen Bevölkerung sein, war mir bei dem Startbeginn auch klar. 

Aber da es ja bald bis 22 Uhr hell bleibt, könnte es ja in den nächsten Wochen doch mal klappen, obwohl, wenn ich mir eure Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten ansehe, sollte ich mir das nicht wünschen.   

Nächste Woche mache ich einen kleinen Alpencross Köln-Toskana, allerdings mit Motor.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (21. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend,
> 
> da habt Ihr ja eine schön lange Tour gemacht. Wir waren heute mit Michael auf einer lockeren Vatertagstour durch das Ahrtal mit gemütlichem Klönschnack.
> 
> ...



Also Holger, so geht das nicht!

Wie, lockere Tour mit Klönschnack? Was sollen den die Anderen von uns für einen Eindruck haben? Klingt irgendwie nach Spaß und so!  

Das nächste Mal wird das knallhart durchgezogen, ohne Freeclimbeinlagen, lockere Gespräche, Trödeln nach Alp dù Steinerberg, mit Ahr Flußdurchquerung und älteren Männern wird dann wirklich ein Grund geliefert, in den Graben zu springen. 

Nee, war ein nettes Ründchen mit etwas erhöhtem Wanderaufkommen, die aber alle friedlich und freundlich waren, wie wir!  Auf den "Gefährlichen Bergpfaden"  konnte man sich sogar fast alleine vergnügen. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Dirk S. (21. Mai 2004)

War eine echt geile Vatertagtour. 
 
Mir hat nur ein leckeres Bier während der Tour gefehlt.   
Vielleicht gibt es das im nächsten Jahr?

Und dir Rene einen besonderen Dank für das geile Bild von mir.
Dreck.......

Bis Sonntag.

Dirk


----------



## mikkael (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich hätte eine bescheidene Bitte, da ihr fast jeden Tag um die WBTS unterwegs seid: Ich möchte mit einigen anständigen* MTB-Kumpeln eine schöne Runde um die Sperren machen, wenn möglich mit tollen (Single) Trails und ohne Waldautobahnen bzw. Strassen. Hierzu habe ich einige Vorschläge aus Renés bzw. Ralphs Website gelesen, gab's aber für die o.g. Tour keine Skizze (zum nachzeichen für GPS, oder evtl. ein Overlay für Top50/MagicMaps). 

Habt Ihr vielleicht einen Vorschlag für eine anständige 4-5 Std.-Tour/1000-1500 HM (technisch/konditionell mittel) oder richtungsweisende Hinweise? Auch per E-Mail!

Vielen Dank und weiterhin viel Spass!

Gruß Mikkael

_*Die Waldvorschriften für ein vernünftiges Zusammenleben mit Wanderern sind uns bestens bekannt!_


----------



## "TWIGGY" (21. Mai 2004)

moin moin





 war echt  ne mega geile tour gestern und ich freue mich das ich bis zum ende dann noch mithalten konnte  .
leider habt ihr ja nicht soviele fotos gemacht gestern....lag aber bestimmt am guten tempo welche rpo35 und xc-racer da an den tag gelegt haben.
ich hoffe das es demnächst noch was zügiger geht  .

so werd mich jetzt mal um meine kurbel - innenlager kümmern so geht bei mir demnächst garnichts mehr  

cu


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2004)

Ich kann dir eine Kombination von Hasselbachgraben - Nordwanderweg - Vichtbachtal empfehlen:

08.02.2004 - 2.Hasselbachgraben-Vichtbachtal-Tour
(Bericht von Ralph) "Um ehrlich zu sein: Kurz nach der Abfahrt in Roetgen habe ich für einen Moment an meinem Verstand gezweifelt. Bei Schneesturm, Blitz und Donner fuhr ich über Rott, Mulartshütte usw...Richtung Treffpunkt. Zum Glück beruhigte sich das Wetter schon nach kurzer Zeit erheblich; am Ende sollte sogar die Sonne ab und zu durchkommen." _zum Beitrag _

11.01.2004 IBC-Tour Hasselbachgraben-Vichtbachtal
Fünf unerschrockene Mountainbiker trafen sich heute auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre. Die Wetteraussichten waren wenig berauschend. Es regnete oft und zeitweise auch sehr heftig. Die Temperatur von ca.9° ließen das Unterfangen jedoch erträglich werden. Vom heftigen Sturm haben wir kaum was mitbekommen. _zum Beitrag _

Es gibt *.pth-Dateien für Top25 und Daten für GPS

Die pth's kann ich dir schicken. GPS-Daten müßte Holger (Happy_User) haben.

Allerdings ist das finden der Trails im Vichtbachtal sehr schwierig und ohne Guide kaum zu finden. Einige Pfade sind nicht mal auf den Wanderkarten verzeichnet und die systembedingte Unschärfe der GPS-Geräte kann da schonmal den falschen Weg weisen.

Am besten ist, wir zeigen euch den Trail persönlich!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am besten ist, wir zeigen euch den Trail persönlich!



 ...bin dabei...  
Von der Wehebachtalsperre zunächst nach Vicht und dann mit dem Wagemann-Trail beginnen. Am Vichtbach entlang bis Mulartshütte, durch die Mulartshütter Schneise bis zur Einfahrt Hasselbachgraben, diesen bis zum Ende incl. Schleebachgraben bis nach Roetgen. Dann durch den Ort schnell bis zum Museumsbahnhof und über den Nordwanderweg wieder bis Vicht usw...
Da sind evtl. sogar ein paar Trails bei, die Du noch nicht kennst René.

Wenn's Wetter passt, könnten wir von mir aus morgen fahren; die Voraussichten sind aber eher schlecht.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's Wetter passt, könnten wir von mir aus morgen fahren; die Voraussichten sind aber eher schlecht.



Morgen kann ich nicht. Eventuell Pfingstsamstag ...oder in der Woche !?


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eventuell Pfingstsamstag ...oder in der Woche !?



In der Woche ist schlecht für mich wegen der langen Anfahrt...aber halten wir mal Pfingstsamstag fest und warten, was mikkael sagt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mikkael (21. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist das finden der Trails im Vichtbachtal sehr schwierig und ohne Guide kaum zu finden. Einige Pfade sind nicht mal auf den Wanderkarten verzeichnet und die systembedingte Unschärfe der GPS-Geräte kann da schonmal den falschen Weg weisen.
> 
> Am besten ist, wir zeigen euch den Trail persönlich!



Vielen Dank für die schnelle(n) Antwort(en). Es wäre super, wenn es mit den Daten vorerst klappen würde.

Danke auch für die nette Einladung! Mitfahren mit der Truppe würde ich auf jeden Fall gerne, ich verfolge das Thread seit mehreren Monaten. Allerdings muss so eine Tour _schliesslich auch Euch Spass machen:_ So bald ich einen weiteren Zahn an Tempo und Technik zugelegt habe, bin ich sofort dabei (trotz der 94 km Entfernung von hier zur WBTS).

VG Mikkael


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre super, wenn es mit den Daten vorerst klappen würde.



Im Anhang OVL und PTH (gezippt)

Ich empfehle die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren.

*Heute:*
Hat jemand Lust, so um 16Uhr (oder etwas später) ne nette Runde ab Wbtsp zu fahren? Es soll trocken bleiben...


----------



## "TWIGGY" (21. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Anhang OVL und PTH (gezippt)
> *Heute:*
> Hat jemand Lust, so um 16Uhr (oder etwas später) ne nette Runde ab Wbtsp zu fahren? Es soll trocken bleiben...


Hallo Rene
Ich wollte eigentlich mit Iggy etwas GA1 fahren ich fahr so um 15.00 Uhr zu ihm werd mal fragen was er davon hält.....werden uns dann melden bei dir,wenn wir mitfahren.

Aber nicht so ein Tempo wie gestern


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rene
> Ich wollte eigentlich mit Iggy etwas GA1 fahren ich fahr so um 15.00 Uhr zu ihm werd mal fragen was er davon hält.....werden uns dann melden bei dir,wenn wir mitfahren.
> 
> Aber nicht so ein Tempo wie gestern



Ne was ruhiger! Ich fahre jetzt gleich los. Dann bin ich gegen 15:30Uhr an der Wehebachtalsperre. Ich warte dann ein paar Minuten und fahre in Richtung Gottfriedskreuz.

Wenn wir uns begegnen fahren wir gemeinsam, sonst habe ich/ihr Pech gehabt 

OK?


----------



## "TWIGGY" (21. Mai 2004)

So wir kommen hab gerade angerufen und hab ein OK bekommen fahr jetzt zu Ingo und dann kommen wir .....bitte warten ;-)


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2004)

OK! Ich cruise ein bissle rum. Bin dann zwischen 15:30 -  16Uhr an der Talsperre!


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2004)

Also für alle Mitleser: Wir treffen uns 16Uhr am Parkplatz Solchbachtal !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2004)

Würde gerne...leider keine Zeit...


----------



## on any sunday (21. Mai 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hätte eine bescheidene Bitte, da ihr fast jeden Tag um die WBTS unterwegs seid: Ich möchte mit einigen anständigen* MTB-Kumpeln eine schöne Runde um die Sperren machen, wenn möglich mit tollen (Single) Trails und ohne Waldautobahnen bzw. Strassen. Hierzu habe ich einige Vorschläge aus Renés bzw. Ralphs Website gelesen, gab's aber für die o.g. Tour keine Skizze (zum nachzeichen für GPS, oder evtl. ein Overlay für Top50/MagicMaps).
> 
> Habt Ihr vielleicht einen Vorschlag für eine anständige 4-5 Std.-Tour/1000-1500 HM (technisch/konditionell mittel) oder richtungsweisende Hinweise? Auch per E-Mail!
> ...



Aehm, heute schon deinen Blindenhund gefüttert, , schau doch mal auf meine Heimseite , unter GPS Touren. Da wird ihnen geholfen. Ansonsten werde ich dort auch mal wieder ein Türchen    anbieten. Ist dann nicht so racelastig wie bei bestimmten anderen Herrschaften.   Obwohl, die können auch langsam und nehmen auch auf alte Leute    Rücksicht.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (21. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten werde ich dort auch mal wieder ein Türchen    anbieten. Ist dann nicht so racelastig wie bei bestimmten anderen Herrschaften.   Obwohl, die können auch langsam und nehmen auch auf alte Leute    Rücksicht.



Hey Michael,

 Danke für den Tipp, wie konnte ich es vergessen!! 
Da du die Tage höchstpersönlich mit "Europa_cross" beschäftigt bist, kann ich dich leider nicht als _mein persönlicher Guide für WBTS_ anheuern!  

Ansonsten hattest du ja bereits auf solche "langsamen" Typen wie mich Rücksicht genommen, sogar in damaligen Zeiten wo ich überhaupt keinen Anstieg geschafft habe!... 

Tja, ich wünsche Dir viel Spass mit dem Cross!

Grüsse

Mikkael

P.s. den einen oder anderen Anstieg schaffe ich jetzt mittlerweile, so schlimm  ist es nicht mehr! 

*Nachtrag* Die Seite ist ne echte Goldgrube, Wahnsinn!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm, heute schon deinen Blindenhund gefüttert, ...



  ich lieg flach...


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2004)

Mal flott verabredet und auf dem Parkplatz Solchbachtal bei Zweifall getroffen.  Heute sind Iggy, Twiggy und XCRacer am Paternoster vorbei und zum Jägerhaus gefahren, um dann in das Kalltal abzutauchen. Das Wetter war unangenehm kühl und um Obermaubach herum hat es sogar geregnet!

Hinauf nach Kleinhau und über Brandenburger Tor zurück. Eigentlich hätten wir uns bei Buche19 getrennt, aber erstmal hatte Twiggy einen äußerst unangenehmen Schaden. Die Hinterradfelge war wohl durchgebremst und ist aufgeplatz (siehe Bilder). Ich hoffe es ist soweit gut gegangen und er ist wie geplant von Iggy abgeholt worden. Ansonsten steht Twiggy noch immer da im Wald...

Feine Runde bei nicht allzu feinem Wetter!


----------



## Happy_User (21. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Anhang OVL und PTH (gezippt)
> 
> Ich empfehle die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren.
> 
> ...


 N'Abend zusammen,

 hier sind die GPS Daten zu den Hasselbachgraben-Vichtbachtal-Touren. Die Touren beginnen jeweils auf der Staumauer und enden auf dem Parkplatz. Beiliegend sind noch JPGs mit Höhenprofil und Streckenübersicht.
 Viel Spass beim Nachfahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger

 PS: Die Bilder waren als Anhang zu groß. Hier geht es zum Album. http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=4130&ppuser=13049


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (21. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten steht Twiggy noch immer da im Wald...
> 
> Feine Runde bei nicht allzu feinem Wetter!


Huhu  bin zuhause

War eigentlich ne ganz nette Runde ausser das Rene als Wetterfrosch absolut versagt hat  
Tja und ich wollte mich bei allen mitgefahrenen entschuldigen das ich  euch dann noch den Schnitt versaut habe  aber ihr könnt mir glauben mir wäre es anders auch lieber gewesen  .
So falle jetzt wohl für ne Zeit lang aus bis neues Matrial da ist.

Also bis die Tage


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...So falle jetzt wohl für ne Zeit lang aus bis neues Matrial da ist.
> 
> Also bis die Tage



Hi Ingo,

Laufräder sollte jeder Anständige Dealer ruckzuck besorgen können. Du mußt Dich schliesslich noch auf Nutscheid vorbereiten...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (21. Mai 2004)

Hi
War mal wieder eine nette Tour mit Euch! Aua Beine :/
Wegen dem Wettergott kann ich nur sagen hört auf Eure Frauen! Die haben letztendlich immer Recht (Insider) :/


----------



## "TWIGGY" (21. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ingo,
> 
> Du mußt Dich schliesslich noch auf Nutscheid vorbereiten...
> 
> ...


Ja ja ich weiss ich muss mehr tranieren damit ich nicht immer den Schnitt nach unten ziehe   werd sehen was sich machen lässt.

Mein Dealer kommt allerdings erst wieder am Montag in den Laden und somit werd ich zumindest dieses Wochende nicht mehr zum tranieren kommen  .
Ach ja und wenn es mit dem Traning nicht reicht für Nutscheid dann fahr ich halt das Tempo was wir gestern gefahren sind  und komm dann mit dem Hauptfeld an


----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für diejenigen, die den EBBT-Thread nicht im Abo haben:
Hier geht's zum Termin La Reid (Ardennen Trophy)...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ralph,

 wenn ich mich für den Termin eintrage, heisst das nur, dass ich auch nach Lichtenbusch komme und wir gemeinsam nach La Reid fahren. Allerdings werde ich den Marathon in meinem Tempo fahren. Ich hab einfach keine Lust immer auf Euch zu warten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ha Ha, war nur ein Spass. Ihr macht Kette rechts und ich Kette links.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (22. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> wenn ich mich für den Termin eintrage, heisst das nur, dass ich auch nach Lichtenbusch komme und wir gemeinsam nach La Reid fahren. Allerdings werde ich den Marathon in meinem Tempo fahren. Ich hab einfach keine Lust immer auf Euch zu warten.
> 
> ...



  ...so war's auch gemeint. Ich werde versuchen, mit meinem Kumpel Boris zu fahren. Ansonsten kann man nach dem Rennen noch gemütlich was trinken und ne Wurst essen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (23. Mai 2004)

Guten Abend zusammen,

 heute haben René, Dirk und ich an der Niedeggen-Brück Tour des Bikers Shop Team teilgenommen. Weitere Teilnehmer waren Doris, Robert, Ralf, Suki, Willy (Guide) und Holger 2.

 Treffpunkt war der Bahnhof in Niedeggen-Brück. Pünktlich um 10 ging es dann zuerst über Abenden nach Hausen weiter. Dort trennten sich Doris und Robert von der Gruppe, da nach einem Sturz vor einigen Wochen die Form noch nicht wieder da war. Der Rest machte sich durch den Staatsforst Hürtgenwald nach Scheidbaum auf den Weg. Dort ging es dann hinab zur Rurtalsperre um von dort über einen schönen langen Uphill wieder nach Schmidt hinauf zufahren. Hier wurde eine kleine Pause eingelegt und der Blick auf den See genossen. 

 Anschliessend den langen Trail nach Schwammenauel hinab und über Steckenborn Richtung Simonskall. Kurz vor Simonskall löste sich die gemeinsame Tour auf und Holger1, Holger2, René, Dirk und Ralf machten sich auf den Weg zurück nach Düren. Dirk wurde in Niedggen-Brück bei seinem Auto abgesetzt und dürfte schon etwas vor den Anderen zum gemütlichen Regenerieren gekommen sein. 

 Am Ende hatte ich 110 km mit etwas über 2000 Hm. Eine schöne Tour auf wunderbar tiefem Boden mit unendlich langen Anstiegen.  


  Hier ein paar Screenshot der Tour:






















  Durch einen "Klick" auf das Bild, wird dieses vergrössert.


  Grüße


   Holger


----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2004)

Schöner Bericht, Holger!
Hast dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben, die gesamte Route auf einem Bild darzustellen.

War ein ganz schön anstrengendes auf und ab. Ich würde sagen, die richtige Vorbereitung für La Reid 

Erwähnenswert ist noch, das unser Guide Willi stolze 63 Jahre jung ist und so manchen jungen Hasen von uns gezeigt hat, wo der (Eifel)hammer hängt. Vor allen dingen ist seine Ortskenntnis lobenswert. Der Kerl kennt jeden Trail am Rursse 
Willi war ja richtig enttäuscht, das wir nicht ein viertes mal zum Rursee hinunter wollten


----------



## Happy_User (23. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Bericht, Holger!
> Hast dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben, die gesamte Route auf einem Bild darzustellen.
> 
> War ein ganz schön anstrengendes auf und ab. Ich würde sagen, die richtige Vorbereitung für La Reid
> ...


 Ach so, gar nicht mitbekommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sollte mir vielleicht doch einen Hexaglott besorgen.
 Hochdeutsch - Eifelplatt 
 Eifelplatt - Hochdeutsch
 Anderes kann es in La Reid auch nicht werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mal sehen, wie sich morgen meine Beine anfühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich würde sagen, die richtige Vorbereitung für La Reid
> ...



 klingt gut...wo sind die Bilder ?
Ich war heute brunchen...


----------



## Dirk S. (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo Holger,
du hast dich aber schnell von der heutigen Tour erholt.
Danke für den schnellen Bericht über die Tour.
War mal wieder nett mit euch fahren zu dürfen...   

Noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rene,
> du hast dich aber schnell von der heutigen Tour erholt.
> Danke für den schnellen Bericht über die Tour.
> War mal wieder nett mit euch fahren zu dürfen...
> ...



Ich zitiere any_sunday: "...füttere mal deinen Blindenhund!"
Der Bericht war von Holger! Ihm gehören die Lorbeeren!



> ..wo sind die Bilder?


Keine Knipse dabei gehabt! Heute nur radeln!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

da ich morgen keine Zeit habe (Zahnarzttermin...  ) gabs heute eine Feierabendrunde. 60km habe ich noch so grade vor dem Dunkelwerden hinbekommen. Gefahren bin ich über Lammersdorf, Kalltal, Schmidt...dann einmal um den Rursee incl. Honigberg und von Rurberg aus über den Ziegenpfad rauf nach Kesternich und ab nach Hause.

Der schöne Singletrail runter ins Kalltal kurz vor der Staumauer ist von Waldarbeitern mit schwerem Gerät ziemlich verwüstet worden...  

Ein paar Bilder giibt's hier

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2004)

Hübsche Landschaftsfotos und 'nen feinen Schnitt bist du gefahren 
Aber 13Grad war doch schon wieder verdammt kühl. Ich wollte morgen nochmal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Die haben 6Grad angekündigt! *Zitter*
Naja! Immerhin ist es ja wieder tagsüber erträglich.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...'nen feinen Schnitt bist du gefahren ...
> Aber 13Grad war doch schon wieder verdammt kühl...



Wie man's nimmt...so richtig powern war irgendwie nicht drin. hab im Moment das Gefühl, daß ich immer sehr schnell schwere Beine kriege. In La Reid geh ich fürchterlich unter...  
Frisch wars schon aber mit Armlingen ok. Als ich heute morgen aufgestanden bin hatten wir hier -1...brrrrr...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (25. Mai 2004)

Oh, werden hier schon die Entschuldigungen für Dienstag gebaut?

 @Dirk:

 Ich werde heute Abend mit dem Rad mal Richtung Erp radeln. Mal sehen, wie sich das von Kerpen aus anrollen lässt. Könnten dann ja dem nächst mal eine zum Teil gemeinsame Runde drehen.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (25. Mai 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, werden hier schon die Entschuldigungen für Dienstag gebaut?...



Hallo @Holger,

kann durchaus sein, daß am Dienstag noch welche ankommen, aber gestartet wird am Montag...  
Das ist keine Entschuldigung sondern einen Einschätzung. Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch, weil ich alleine unterwegs war...mal sehen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (25. Mai 2004)

Zurück von der LCMT 2004. Vier schwere Tage liegen hinter uns mit insgesamt 402 km und ca. 7.500 Höhenmetern. Die Organisation funktionierte perfekt, die sehr gut ausgeschilderten Strecken boten eine tolle Mischung und das Hotel und das Essen waren einfach Klasse. Ich habe ca. 100 Fotos geschossen. Diese Fotos vermitteln einen ganz guten Eindruck, können aber natürlich nichts von den Gefühlen vermitteln. So z.B. vom polizeibegleiteten Start des 330-Köpfe starken Feldes, von den ersten Anstrengungen an den Anstiegen, von dem glücklichen Gefühl, beim Platzen eines Schlauchs auf einer Abfahrt nicht zu Fall gekommen zu sein, von den immer wieder verschiedenen tollen Ausblicken, von dem Glücksgefühl, endlich müde und erschöpft im Ziel anzukommen und dort mit einem kühlen Getränk und einem dünnen Pfannkuchen mit braunem Zucker empfangen zu werden.

Der zweite Tag führte uns bis nach Luxemburg. Auch hier gab es wieder tolle Singletrails, Downhills und Aussichten. Ab 10km vor dem Ziel begann dann eine schnelle Singletrail-Orgie in einer Gruppe von 7 Bikern mit einem Schnitt von ca. 30 kmh, die auf einem Wurzeltrail vor dem Hotel endete. 

Tag 3 war als schwerster Tag angekündigt. Im Nachhinein fanden aber die meisten den 1. Tag anstrengender. Rückblickend kann ich sagen, dass das wohl der Tag war, an dem ich "nicht so gut drauf war". Ca. 20 km vor dem Ziel erwischte mich der Hungerast, obwohl sich die Tische an den 3 - 4 Verpflegungen pro Etappe bogen. Mit zitternden Fingern probierte ich erstmals unterwegs ein Energie-Gel. War schon ein tolles Gefühl, nach einiger Zeit zu spüren, wie die Kraft wieder zurückkam. Anscheinend machte mich das aber so übermütig, dass ich mir an einem Schlammloch zuviel zutraute und mich nur mit allen vieren noch abfangen konnte. Handschuhe und Schuhe waren nicht mehr als solche zu erkennen. Egal, auch dieser Tag hatte Spaß gemacht.

Morgens am vierten Tag starteten wir dann zur letzten Etappe. Nachdem wir die Milchsäure der vergangenen Etappen mit einem ersten Anstieg aus Houffalize (das in einem Talkessel liegt) heraus aus den Beinen geschüttelt hatten, begann die meiner Meinung nach schönste Etappe. Zuerst durch Wiesen und Felder, zwischendurch immer wieder mal ein Waldstück mit Singletrails und durch kleine verschlafene Dörfchen in denen der Hofhund noch mitten auf der Straße stehen konnte, gelangten wir nach Amberloup. Von dort ging es immer der gelb/weiß beschilderten Wanderroute "Transardenaisse", die nur ein mal pro Jahr offiziell für Biker freigegeben wird bis zum Ziel in Rochefort. Dazwischen lagen einige lange und anstrengende Anstiege, die aber auch immer wieder durch tolle lange Downhills (teilweise auf Singletrails) belohnt wurden. Von diesen Downhills findet ihr nur ganz wenige Bilder. Ich konnte mich einfach nicht zum Anhalten entschließen. Vielleicht hole ich die im nächsten Jahr nach.

Bilder gibts unter:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de/fotos.html
und
http://www.mountainbike.be/lcmt/index.htm

```

```


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (25. Mai 2004)

Sorry, hatte zu schnell auf "Abschicken" geklickt. Bin gerade erst dabei, die Bilder hochzuladen. Dauert wahrscheinlich ein knappes halbes Stündchen.


----------



## Dirk S. (25. Mai 2004)

Ich werde heute Abend mit dem Rad mal Richtung Erp radeln. Mal sehen, wie sich das von Kerpen aus anrollen lässt. Könnten dann ja dem nächst mal eine zum Teil gemeinsame Runde drehen.

 Hallo Holger,
jetzt habe ich die ganze Zeit aus dem Fenster geschaut.
Habe dich aber nicht gesehen.
Hast Du dich verfahren oder bist Du an Erp vorbeigefahren? 
 

Mal schauen, ob das mit der Tour mal klappt......


----------



## XCRacer (25. Mai 2004)

Feiner Bericht und klasse Bilder 
Ich muß neidvoll zugeben, ich habe was verpasst.
Besonders die Bilder des dritten Tages haben mich beeindruckt.


----------



## rpo35 (25. Mai 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hallo Holger,
> jetzt habe ich die ganze Zeit aus dem Fenster geschaut.
> Habe dich aber nicht gesehen.
> Hast Du dich verfahren oder bist Du an Erp vorbeigefahren?



Wie niedlich...  ; jetzt sitzen wir schon am Fenster und warten auf ne Mitfahrgelegenheit...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (25. Mai 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück von der LCMT 2004...



@Reigi,

kann mich René nur anschliessen; klasse Bericht und super Bilder. Ich hab noch nicht alle durch weil meine Leitung momentan irgendwie hinkt...hole ich aber nach !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch nicht alle durch weil meine Leitung momentan irgendwie hinkt...hole ich aber nach !


Ich habe fast 50MB Bilder intus! Bin total high  
Aber hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe fast 50MB Bilder intus! Bin total high
> Aber hat sich gelohnt!



Wie lange wartest Du denn ca. pro Bild ?...du bist doch "noch" mit Modem zugange oder ?


----------



## XCRacer (25. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange wartest Du denn ca. pro Bild ?...du bist doch "noch" mit Modem zugange oder ?


Hö-Hö-Hö! T-DSL 2000  
Nix mehr warten!


----------



## Happy_User (25. Mai 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde heute Abend mit dem Rad mal Richtung Erp radeln. Mal sehen, wie sich das von Kerpen aus anrollen lässt. Könnten dann ja dem nächst mal eine zum Teil gemeinsame Runde drehen.
> 
> Hallo Holger,
> jetzt habe ich die ganze Zeit aus dem Fenster geschaut.
> ...


 Hallo Dirk,

 ich muss nachher einmal auf der Landkarte nachsehen, wo ich gefahren bin. Ich habe nicht ganz den Weg getroffen, den ich nehmen wollte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hatte mir ein Stück der Karte von Stadtplan.net ausgedruckt und halt beim Treten versucht den Weg zu finden. Würde aber sagen, dass da ein paar Kreisel gebaut worden sind, die es auf den Karten noch nicht gibt. Zum Schluß war ich kurz vor Zülpich. Auch habe ich ein Schild E-Erp gesehen. Was immer das sein mag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wie sieht es den mit der lockeren HM Vorbereitung im Venn für den Montag aus?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (25. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hö-Hö-Hö! T-DSL 2000
> Nix mehr warten!



Aha...von nun an wird geklotzt...  ...ich wander jetzt mal Richtung Couch. Ein Kölsch und ein paar Chips warten auf mich...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (26. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hö-Hö-Hö! T-DSL 2000
> Nix mehr warten!


Naja wenn er schon so lahm auf dem Rad ist muß er ja wenigstens eine schnelle Internetverbindung haben


----------



## reigi (26. Mai 2004)

Nächstes Jahr um Vatertag startet wieder eine LCMT. Ihr könnt ja mal überlegen. Übrigens, die Mehrzahl der dort teilnehmenden Biker waren, wie man mir glaubwürdig versicherte "Wettkampfbiker". Das hat man dann auch an den Trikots und vor allem an den Leistungen und der Fahrweise gesehen. Die schnellsten auf der Etappe kamen mit einem Schnitt zwischen 20 - 22 kmh an. Das ist doch in etwa so eure Preisklasse


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die schnellsten auf der Etappe kamen mit einem Schnitt zwischen 20 - 22 kmh an. Das ist doch in etwa so eure Preisklasse



Tja, das ist leider auch immer ein wenig von der Streckenbeschaffenheit abhängig. Kannst ja Montag abend mal fragen, ob jemand von uns in der Lage war, in La Reid nen 20er Schnitt hinzulegen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (26. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das ist leider auch immer ein wenig von der Streckenbeschaffenheit abhängig. Kannst ja Montag abend mal fragen, ob jemand von uns in der Lage war, in La Reid nen 20er Schnitt hinzulegen...



Ist mir schon klar. Sollte auch nur verdeutlichen, wie fit viele der Jungs (und Mädel) waren. Vom Streckenprofil kann ich mir vorstellen, dass La Reid in etwa vergleichbar ist. Dazu kamen natürlich noch die langen Distanzen. Ich schau's mir am Sonntagabend mal bei Chronorace an. Viel Erfolg für dich und allen, die in La Reid starten. Bin schon ganz gespannt


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich schau's mir am Sonntagabend mal bei Chronorace an. Viel Erfolg für dich und allen, die in La Reid starten. Bin schon ganz gespannt



@Reigi: Das Rennen ist am Montag !


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen, der Pumuckl meldet sich auch mal wieder. 

Vor 2 Tagen habe ich mich dazu kurz entschlossen aufgerafft trotz Examen in Nutscheid (aber natürlich nur 75km) mitzufahren, denn so ganz ohne Marathon geht es ja auch nicht. Daher habe ich heute direkt eine Trainingsrunde eingelegt, welche sich als absolut Traumhaft herausstellte. Leider bin ich technisch nicht so ausgerüstet, so dass ich Euch mit Fotos, GPS-Daten oder Höhenprofil leider nicht versorgen kann. 

Beginn in Düren über die WBTS nach Vicht und von dort den schönen Trail entlang der Straße nach Zweifall. Von dort aus über den Hasselbachgraben zum Jägerhaus. Vom Jägerhaus ging es weiter zur Kalltalsperre (ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an unsere Wintertour, da war ich anschießend tot....). 

Das Kalltal ist einfach idyllisch, ein Traum dadurch zufahren    !!!! 
Von der Kalltalsperre auf dem Europäischen Fernwanderweg Nr. 8 über Simonskall nach Schmidt und wieder in das traumhafte Kalltal zurück nach Brück. Ab nochmal die letzte große Steigung nach Niedeggen und oberhalb der Felsen am Hindenburgtor vorbei zum gespaltenen Stein. Dort habe ich die super Aussicht ins Rurtal über den Krawutschketurm bis zur Obermaubachtalsperre genossen. Vom gespaltenen Stein hinunter nach Obermaubach auf dem besten Singeltrail den ich kenne. Den Rest der Tour bin ich an der Rur über Kreuzau nach Düren gerollt.
Zuhause angekommen habe ich 87Km auf dem Tacho mit einem Schnitt von 20,21 und einer reinen Fahrzeit von 4:18h, womit ich persönlich sehr zufrieden bin.

Jetzt gehe ich auf einen Gebutstag zum grillen, werde meine Füße hochlegen und ein lecker Bierchen zischen....  !!!

Viele Grüße vom Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Zuhause angekommen habe ich 87Km auf dem Tacho mit einem Schnitt von 20,21 und einer reinen Fahrzeit von 4:18h, womit ich persönlich sehr zufrieden bin.


War ja wohl ne tolle Tour. Glückwunsch 



> Naja wenn er schon so lahm auf dem Rad ist muß er ja wenigstens eine schnelle Internetverbindung haben


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zuhause angekommen habe ich 87Km auf dem Tacho mit einem Schnitt von 20,21 und einer reinen Fahrzeit von 4:18h, womit ich persönlich sehr zufrieden bin...



Hut ab Felix !...Hast Du Dich mit dem Teamnamen "Lost in the Wood" angemeldet ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hut ab Felix !...Hast Du Dich mit dem Teamnamen "Lost in the Wood" angemeldet ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




mist, wäre auch ein guter Teamname, jetzt fahre ich schon als "lonesome Klabauter".....

@ René
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in Nutscheid, wärend des Marathons ist wohl unrealistisch, da ihr vor uns startet und einholen werde ich Dich kaum    !!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> mist, wäre auch ein guter Teamname, jetzt fahre ich schon als "lonesome Klabauter".....
> 
> @ René
> vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in Nutscheid, wärend des Marathons ist wohl unrealistisch, da ihr vor uns startet und einholen werde ich Dich kaum    !!!
> ...



Schick den Jungs ne Mail zur Änderung des Teamnamen !


----------



## Eifelrad (26. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der schöne Singletrail runter ins Kalltal kurz vor der Staumauer ist von Waldarbeitern mit schwerem Gerät ziemlich verwüstet worden...
> Grüsse
> Ralph



... und der Einstieg in den Trail ist kaum noch zu finden. Wir hatten auch Probleme ihn wiederzufinden. Am besten orientiert man sich an den Schildern Wanderweg 1-4 und hält sich ca 10 Meter rechts von der zurückgebliebenen Schneise, die die Waldarbeiter durch den Wald gefahren bzw geschlagen haben.  

Übrigens: Wann werden endlich die ungefallenen Bäume im mittleren Teilstück den Oberstufenpfädchens entfernt? Wir haben zwar schon etwas aufgeräumt, aber fahren kann man dort noch immer nicht ...


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> ... und der Einstieg in den Trail ist kaum noch zu finden. Wir hatten auch Probleme ihn wiederzufinden. Am besten orientiert man sich an den Schildern Wanderweg 1-4 und hält sich ca 10 Meter rechts von der zurückgebliebenen Schneise, die die Waldarbeiter durch den Wald gefahren bzw geschlagen haben.
> 
> Übrigens: Wann werden endlich die ungefallenen Bäume im mittleren Teilstück den Oberstufenpfädchens entfernt? Wir haben zwar schon etwas aufgeräumt, aber fahren kann man dort noch immer nicht ...



Hi Andreas,

also den Einstieg hab ich schon noch ohne Probleme gefunden...und ich hab mich eher links gehalten...  ...na egal; seit ich im Aachener Wald unterwegs war, schockt mich scheinbar nichts mehr...  
"Oberstufenpfädchen"...mhh...wo ist das ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Eifelrad (27. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> "Oberstufenpfädchen"...mhh...wo ist das ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



den Oberstufenpfädchen-Downhill seid Ihr sicherlich auch schon gefahren, er führt von der Rückseite des Klosters in Vossenack in direkter Linie hinunter nach Simonskall.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## rpo35 (27. Mai 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> den Oberstufenpfädchen-Downhill seid Ihr sicherlich auch schon gefahren, er führt von der Rückseite des Klosters in Vossenack in direkter Linie hinunter nach Simonskall.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Aja...ist noch garnicht so lange her und auf dem unteren Stück liegen tonnenweise Äste im Weg rum !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen.

Macht ihr am Sonntag was?
 Ich denke mal eher nichts Grosses, weil ja die Meisten am Montag in La Dingenskirchen mitfahren. 
Hätt nämlich mal wieder Lust gehabt, bei euch ne Runde mit zu drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Macht ihr am Sonntag was?
> Ich denke mal eher nichts Grosses, weil ja die Meisten am Montag in La Dingenskirchen mitfahren...



Ich werde am Sonntag bestenfalls noch bis zur Eisdiele radeln...  ...ansonsten läuft vor Montag nix mehr. Nächste Woche werd ich wahrscheinlich am Sonntag fahren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (28. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Macht ihr am Sonntag was?


Ich muß morgen arbeiten und werde mich am Sonntag vom Grillen am Vorabend erholen und nachmittags 'ne Runde Rennrad fahren. Aber gaaanz locker! Sonst zieht der IGGY mich in La Reid ab! ... Ach der fährt ja da gar nicht!


----------



## Handlampe (28. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde am Sonntag bestenfalls noch bis zur Eisdiele radeln...  ...ansonsten läuft vor Montag nix mehr. Nächste Woche werd ich wahrscheinlich am Sonntag fahren.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Na, hatt ich mir fast schon gedacht... dann wünsch ich mal viel Erfolg in La ...Paloma


----------



## Happy_User (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Handlampe,

 schliesse mich meinen Vorschreibern an. Werde wohl am Sonnag nur zum Bäcker joggen oder radeln. Da bin ich dann spontan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Können dann ja über den 6.6. nachdenken. Am 13.ten ist Nudscheid und danach Kirchzarten..
 Boooo, das ist schlimmer als Arbeiten. Termine, Termine, Termine.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (28. Mai 2004)

Was haltet ihr davon  ?

Fährt jemand am Sonntag mit nach Houffalize


----------



## Happy_User (29. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon  ?
> _Finde ich gut. Kann das vielleicht noch so erweitert werden, dass im Betreff schon einmal die Region zu erkennen ist? z.B. Feierabendrunde um die Düntalsperre sagt nicht jedem gleich, wo diese liegt.
> Vielleicht in der Form:
> Region - Tour - KM - HM - ca. WAB% - ca. Trail%
> ...


  Wann wolltest Du den losfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (29. Mai 2004)

@XCRacer, rpo35

Die Idee finde ich gut, von dem Tourguide wusste ich bisher nichts. Ich würde auf jeden Fall ab der nächsten vernünftigen Runde, die Berichte usw. hierhin posten und das ganze in das "Gruppen-Thread" verlinken! 

Hier mein Posting aus dem Feierabend-Thread zu diesem Thema.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## XCRacer (29. Mai 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer, rpo35
> 
> Die Idee finde ich gut, von dem Tourguide wusste ich bisher nichts. Ich würde auf jeden Fall ab der nächsten vernünftigen Runde, die Berichte usw. hierhin posten und das ganze in das "Gruppen-Thread" verlinken!



Der Tourguide ist dazu gedacht, fertige Touren zum Nachradeln anzubieten.
Vorbildlich gemacht hat das zB. joku68. Er bietet gut beschriebene Touren im 
Siegerland an. Auf seiner Homepage findet man dazu die passenden GPS-Daten 

Holger! Ich glaube bei der Anfrage wg Houffalize war ich etwas zu vorlaut. Das Damenrennen beginnt um 10Uhr. Wenn ich bedenke, das ich heute Abend zum Grillen bin und dann um 8Uhr wieder aufstehen muß...
Sorry! Bin eben manchmal ein sehr spontaner Mensch


----------



## rpo35 (29. Mai 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Holger! Ich glaube bei der Anfrage wg Houffalize war ich etwas zu vorlaut. Das Damenrennen beginnt um 10Uhr. Wenn ich bedenke, das ich heute Abend zum Grillen bin und dann um 8Uhr wieder aufstehen muß...
> Sorry! Bin eben manchmal ein sehr spontaner Mensch



Also nach dem, was ich dort sehe, beginnt das 1. Rennen um 12 !?
9.30   parcours open voor training
12.00   juniors heren
12.05   masters heren
12.10   juniors dames
12.15   masters dames
14.00   open wedstrijd voor alle deelnemers 
15.00   prijsuitreiking juniors - masters
15.30   eventuele kwalificatie voor de World Cup bikers
16.00   prijsuitreiking openNamiddag   O2 Bikers kids' trophy 
19.00   rice party
20.30   O2 Biker party

Ich würden evtl. mit meiner Familie hinfahren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (29. Mai 2004)

Sorry...Korrektur !!
Das war der Samstag...  

Hier das Sonntagsprogramm:
11.00   WORLD CUP Dames
14.00   WORLD CUP Heren 
16.15   prijsuitreiking

Also um 11:00

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (29. Mai 2004)

Habe mich darauf verlassen, was auf bike-sport-news steht.

Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich mich mogen früh fühle! 

...mal sehe, vielleicht fahre ich ja doch!


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2004)

@ XCracer + rpo35

mööönsch Jungs, bei DEM Wetter hier online? Und wenns regnet, wieder 85km Touren mit 1700Hm fahren, ts ts. Aber ihr "dürft" ja Montag ran. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter noch einigermaßen. 
Ich fahr heut nachmittag mit Zippi eine verfeinerte "on-any-sunday-altenberg-dhünntalsperren-runde".
Eure PM´s hab ich erhalten, ist kein Problem. Wird schon noch klappen diesen Sommer. 
Erste Eindrücke von den nicht ganz so schwierigen Teilen gibts hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=116469

So, verausgabt euch nicht beim Brötchenholen-Fahren und Grillbesteck-Schwingen!  

Gruß Volker


----------



## Happy_User (29. Mai 2004)

@René

 Kein Problem. Um die Uhrzeit würde ich auch noch nicht aufstehen. Werde morgen wohl relaxen und brunchen. Bin ja heute Abend beim Vennlauf und die haben eine Großbildleinwand aufgestellt. Warum bloß??? Dazu gibt es dann auch noch Erdinger allo frei.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Find ich nur klasse. Da kann ich direkt versacken und immer noch Autofahren.

 Wir können ja sonst vielleicht morgen eine Sternfahrt zum Uhles (Langerwehe) machen. Haben einen schönen Biergarten.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Handlampe (29. Mai 2004)

Hi Rene und Ralph

Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung für Montag. 
Leider seid ihr ja unterwegs und ich würde gerne eine gemischte Einsteigertour mit einigen Pärchen machen. Hab jetzt noch als Startpunkt Gemünd angedacht, dann ist mir aber die Idee Hasselbachgraben gekommen. Ist ja von den Höhenmetern nicht so extrem, bin da ja auch schon gefahren, krieg aber leider keine schöne komplette Runde hin. Habt ihr da vielleicht was, wonach ich fahren kann, digitale Karte, Roadbook...

Ralph hat ja schon ein paarmal das Vischbachtal...oder so ähnlich erwähnt. Geht die Tour, die du in deiner HP beschrieben hast daher?

Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mir noch kurzfristig helfen könntet


----------



## rpo35 (29. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rene und Ralph
> 
> Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung für Montag.
> Leider seid ihr ja unterwegs und ich würde gerne eine gemischte Einsteigertour mit einigen Pärchen machen. Hab jetzt noch als Startpunkt Gemünd angedacht, dann ist mir aber die Idee Hasselbachgraben gekommen. Ist ja von den Höhenmetern nicht so extrem, bin da ja auch schon gefahren, krieg aber leider keine schöne komplette Runde hin. Habt ihr da vielleicht was, wonach ich fahren kann, digitale Karte, Roadbook...
> ...



Oje Uwe...das wird knapp !
Wo willst du starten ? Das bisher einzige Roadbook von mir hat nix mit dem Hasselbachgraben zu tun allerdins könnte ich dir diesen relativ schnell in NRW3D zusammenbasteln. Andererseits schreibst Du von "Einsteigern"...da ist die Tour, die ich in dem Roadbook beschreibe sicher die bessere Wahl; der Hasselbachgraben ist schon recht heftig...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (29. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rene und Ralph
> 
> Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung für Montag.
> Leider seid ihr ja unterwegs und ich würde gerne eine gemischte Einsteigertour mit einigen Pärchen machen. Hab jetzt noch als Startpunkt Gemünd angedacht, dann ist mir aber die Idee Hasselbachgraben gekommen. Ist ja von den Höhenmetern nicht so extrem, bin da ja auch schon gefahren, krieg aber leider keine schöne komplette Runde hin. Habt ihr da vielleicht was, wonach ich fahren kann, digitale Karte, Roadbook...
> ...


 Hallo Handlampe,

 die Laufenburgrunde ist gut für Anfänger geeignet. Da kann ich Dir auch GPS Daten und eine PTH Datei zur Verfügung stellen. Ich glaube von der Tour gibt es auch eine Beschreibung auf der Webseite von René. Wir sind die am 29.11.03 gefahren.




 Wenn Bedarf, kurze Info, welche Formate Du brauchst.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (30. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rene und Ralph
> 
> Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung für Montag.
> Leider seid ihr ja unterwegs und ich würde gerne eine gemischte Einsteigertour mit einigen Pärchen machen. Hab jetzt noch als Startpunkt Gemünd angedacht, dann ist mir aber die Idee Hasselbachgraben gekommen. ...



Hasselbachgraben ist bestimmt nichts für Einsteiger!

Ich hätte folgenden Tipp:
http://www.mtb-news.de/tourguide/tour.php?id=39

Du kannst die Tour problemlos entschärfen, indem du den einen oder anderen Anstieg auslässt und am Seeufer bleibst. Dann entgeht dir jedoch so manches Panorama.

Ist leider am WE und an Feiertagen stark besucht.


----------



## rpo35 (30. Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

tonnenweise Bilder für Euch vom Worldcup in Houffalize !
Damen, Herren
Und jetzt ab ins Bett...Morgen ist Marathontag in La Reid !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (31. Mai 2004)

Moin Männer,

 werde mich dann einmal auf den Weg zur Grenze machen. ich stele mich wieder an die linke Seite, wo wir auch für Eupen gestanden haben.

 Bis gleich

  Holger


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2004)

@Holger 
@Rene
@Ralph

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, werd mal schauen, was wir dann heute genau fahren werden.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo

ich bin Samstag mal wieder den Hasselbachgraben von Zweifall (eher Jägerhaus) aus gefahren und musste voller Überraschung feststellen, dass die Waldarbeiter ganze Arbeit geleistet haben und den Anfang des HBG freigeräumt haben!!!!

Ich würde den HBG gerne mal bis Roetgen fahren, wie auf René's Homepage angegeben, habe aber nur die Wanderkarte Nr.1 des Eifelvereins, welche auf der Höhe Rott - Raffelsbrand - Vossenack endet und ich dann nicht weiß wie ich wieder von Roetgen sinnvoll in die heimischen Gefilde komme. Könntet Ihr mir einen Tipp geben, wäre super.

Freu mich schon auf Nutscheid...

Gruß Felix


----------



## rpo35 (31. Mai 2004)

Noch schnell nen Tusch auf unser heutiges Geburttagskind @Schnucki:
Hast Jebursttach Au Banan, hast Jeburtstach Au Banan, hast Jeburtatach hast Jeburtstach hast Jeeeebuuurtstaaach Au Banaaaaaan...    

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (1. Juni 2004)

HUHU

@Schnucki

Alles Gute nachträglich!!


----------



## redrace (2. Juni 2004)

HUHU

Berichte und Bilder vom Pfingst-Wochenende?? Intresse?? Dann klick


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Berichte und Bilder vom Pfingst-Wochenende?? Intresse?? Dann klick



Gratulation; das läuft doch richtig super bei Dir !!  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Zurück von meiner kleinen Europatournee per motorgetriebenen Zweirad, muß ich für den Nutscheid Marathon jetzt doch wieder verstärkt in die Pedale treten.  Habe deswegen zwei kleine Termine im Bergischen und in der Eifel angesetzt. Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Zurück von meiner kleinen Europatournee per motorgetriebenen Zweirad, muß ich für den Nutscheid Marathon jetzt doch wieder verstärkt in die Pedale treten.  Habe deswegen zwei kleine Termine im Bergischen und in der Eifel angesetzt. Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut Michael; für mich kommt eher der 6. in Frage, da mein Paps am Samstag Geburtstag hat. Wenn ich weiß ob's klappt trage ich mich ein !
Würde dann mal mit dem Auto anreisen, damit ich mich nicht wie so oft wieder mittendrin trennen muß.  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut Michael; für mich kommt eher der 6. in Frage, da mein Paps am Samstag Geburtstag hat. Wenn ich weiß ob's klappt trage ich mich ein !
> Würde dann mal mit dem Auto anreisen, damit ich mich nicht wie so oft wieder mittendrin trennen muß.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Fände ich korrekt, könntest ja dann schonmal bei dir zu Hause die Versorgungsstation aufbauen, wär ja ungefähr die Tourhälfte.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Fände ich korrekt, könntest ja dann schonmal bei dir zu Hause die Versorgungsstation aufbauen, wär ja ungefähr die Tourhälfte.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



ich sach nur KÖLSCH...


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juni 2004)

Nach Festplattencrash Lw.C am gestrigen Abend habe ich es geschafft, auf einer zweiten Festplatte eine zweite Partition zu erstellen und das Betriebssystem auf mikrige 15GB erneut zu installieren.

Leider sind alle e-Mails die mir irgend jemand bis gestern abend (ca.21Uhr) geschickt hat, verloren gegangen. Ebenso sämtliche E-Mail Adressen.

Versuche gerade das nötigste zu installieren und bin froh, wieder so schnell online zu gehen. Jetzt heißt es erstmal Updates für Soft/Hardware herunter zu laden 

c.u. l8er


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juni 2004)

Wer Samstag noch nichts besseres vor hat, kann sich mir anschließen  !

Keine Sorge! Wird keine wilde Hatz. Ich bin ab Sonntag für vier Tage vermilchreist. Moselhöhenwanderweg  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (3. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Samstag noch nichts besseres vor hat, kann sich mir anschließen  !
> 
> Keine Sorge! Wird keine wilde Hatz. Ich bin ab Sonntag für vier Tage vermilchreist. Moselhöhenwanderweg  !


Schade kann nicht. Mein Bruder hat Geburtstag. Werde dann wohl am Sonntag alleine Biken müßen da Twiggy ja in die Berge fährt


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juni 2004)

Tach zusammen

Schaut doch mal hier vorbei.

Währe sicher für den Ein oder Anderen von euch auch interessant. Alleine wegen dem Elzbachtal ist die ganze Geschichte schon absolut lohnenswert.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schade kann nicht. Mein Bruder hat Geburtstag. Werde dann wohl am Sonntag alleine Biken müßen da Twiggy ja in die Berge fährt



Sonntag kannst Du auch hier  mitfahren !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2004)

ich bin's nochmal,

entgegen aller Meldungen hat es zum Glück nicht geregnet, sodaß ich meine Feierabendrunde bei akzeptablen Bedingungen fahren konnte. Landschaftlich ist das Hohe Venn ein absoluter Traum !











Was heute allerdings nicht so schön war: Fliegen/Mücken ohne Ende ! Ich bin in meinem Leben noch nicht in solche Insektenschwärme geraten  
Und noch ein Wehrmutstropfen: Ich mußte ganz alleine fahren...  

Das Fotoalbum findet Ihr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Wiesel (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor Kurzem dieses Forum entdeckt und wollte mal fragen, ob man sich vielleicht mal einer eurer Touren anschliessen kann.

Gruß,
Volker


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2004)

Wiesel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor Kurzem dieses Forum entdeckt und wollte mal fragen, ob man sich vielleicht mal einer eurer Touren anschliessen kann.
> 
> ...



@Volker,

ob Du kannst ?...weiß nicht, aber dürfen darfst Du...  
05.06 mit René
06.06 mit Michael (da bin ich auch dabei)

Und jetzt geh ich schlafen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt geh ich schlafen...



Ich auch! Gääähn!


----------



## Wiesel (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Ich werde mich dann mal für die Samstag-Tour eintragen.

Gruß,
Volker


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bin in meinem Leben noch nicht in solche Insektenschwärme geraten  ...



Mund auf, tief einatmen und mit nem Schluck Wasser runterspülen, gibt ne schöne Ladung Proteine...


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Mund auf, tief einatmen und mit nem Schluck Wasser runterspülen, gibt ne schöne Ladung Proteine...



Mahlzeit... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (4. Juni 2004)

HUHU

Wer kommt den jetzt am 03.07.?? Bitte kurz e-mail an mich!!


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juni 2004)

Da meine alten Kameraden mich im Stich gelassen haben, mußte ich mir zwei neue Mitfahrer suchen 

Volker (Wiesel) aus Erftstadt und Max (Knax) aus Breinig waren heute zum ersten mal dabei. Wir sind bei relativ kühler aber trockener Witterung die Standardrunde zum Krawutschketurm gefahren:

Ab der Wehebachtalsperre über Thönbachweg nach Kleinhau. Hier sind über die Felder nach Bergstein und haben die Aussicht vom Krawutschketurm genossen. Nun den Trail nach Zerkall hinunter und ein Stück das Kalltal entlang.
















Bei Zweifallshammer dan rechts aus dem Tal hinauf nach Vossenack und über Brandenburger Tor und den Hürtgenwald zurück zum Parkplatz an der Staumauer.

Der Thönbachweg ist immer noch mit Bäumen versperrt. Allerdings haben Reiter eine Umleitung angelegt, so das man nur noch über zwei Bäume kraxeln muß.

Die Tourlänge von Talsperre zu Talsperre war etwa 41km und ca.750Hm.

Alle Bilder in GROSS

Den anderen viel Spaß morgen und schönes Wetter. Ich bin für 4 Tage an der Mosel. Tschau!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da meine alten Kameraden mich im Stich gelassen haben, mußte ich mir zwei neue Mitfahrer suchen ...



Du tust mir richtig leid...wir fahren morgen...  
Nette Tour hattet ihr ! Max hatte sich glaube ich vorher bei mir im Firebike Gästebuch angekündigt !?

Ein paar schöne Tage an der Mosel wünsch ich Dir !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo René,

 viel Spass an der Mosel. Hoffentlich bleibt in der Region die Trend Wettervorhersage wie sie ist. Bei uns könnte sich diese ein Beispiel daran nehmen.

 Vermute, wir sehen uns erst beim Megabike.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Dirk S. (6. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo René,
> 
> viel Spass an der Mosel. Hoffentlich bleibt in der Region die Trend Wettervorhersage wie sie ist. Bei uns könnte sich diese ein Beispiel daran nehmen.
> 
> ...



Danke Holger,
da du mir ein paar schöne Tage mit Rene an der Mosel wünschst...  

Red Race,
ich bin zum Grillen dabei. Sonst haben wir kein Bier!


----------



## Knax (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
erstmal ein dank an unseren guide! 
am anfang der tour, also gegend thönbachweg war es doch ein bissl schwer das gelände: neues bike, wenig erfahrung... muss halt üben (damit ich auch nicht mehr mit den füßen bremsen muss, siehe bild   )!!!
schönes Wochenden noch,
Knax


----------



## redrace (6. Juni 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wer kommt den jetzt am 03.07.?? Bitte kurz e-mail an mich!!



HUHU

Ich hab erst zwei mails bzw. Antworten bekommen.

Da ich am Ende der Woche 3 Wochen weg fahre brennt mir das etwas unter den Nägeln!! Vor allem da ich nur einen Tag zum Vorbereiten habe!!

Ich sag jetzt mal das sich jeder sein Fleisch selber mitbringt und wer kann einen kleinen Salat!! Brot und nonalcoholics besorge ich!!


----------



## IGGY (6. Juni 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich hab erst zwei mails bzw. Antworten bekommen.
> 
> ...


Kann leider nicht !


----------



## rpo35 (6. Juni 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

kurzer Bericht der heutigen Tour aus meiner Sicht:
Um 11:00 Uhr gings am Wanderparkplatz (Honighecke) in Großhau los. Dabei waren Michael, Ingo, Hardy, Christoph und noch 1 Biker aus dem Kölner Raum (Name leider vergessen...*g*) und meine Wenigkeit. Zunächst ging es, mehr oder weniger auf dem kürzesten Weg in Richtung Wehebachtalsperre, wo wir Frank, den Urheber dieses Threads incl. Gemahlin trafen. Die beiden waren mit dem Tandem unterwegs.










Weiter ging es übers Gottfriedskreuz und ein paar Singletrails nach Vicht und von dort aus über den Wagemann-Trail und am Vichtbach entlang bis Mulartshütte.










In Mulartshütte angekommen, entschieden wir uns für den kurzen aber heftigen Anstieg am "Schnackebusch" hinauf zum Hasselbachgraben, den wir bis Roetgen (also auch Schleebachgraben) durchfuhren.













Da wir in Roetgen bereits mehr als 3 Stunden unterwegs waren, stiegen Ingo und ich in Roetgen aus; die Familie wollte auch noch etwas vom Sonntag haben.
Das Fotoalbum findet ihr hier...
Hat mir Spaß gemacht mit euch und ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut daheim angekommen. Danke für die Einladung Michael und bis Sonntag !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. Juni 2004)

Hi
Ich fand die Tour auch gut. Bin mal gespannt wann Ihr wieder zurück am Parkplatz wahrt! Bis Sonntag


----------



## Spiridon64 (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ralph,

hat Spass gemacht mit Euch!

Auf dem ersten Foto in der Mitte, das bin ich.

Ich kann verstehen, dass Eure Familien Heute auch noch was von Euch haben wollten. Wir sind nehmlich insgesamt 76Km (Schnitt: 15 Km/h; Höhenmeter: Keine Ahnung, aber sicher über 1000m) gefahren und waren kurz nach 17:00 wieder am Parkplatz zurück. Gut, dass ich an der Tankstelle noch nachgetankt habe.

Also bis demnächst

Grüsse 

Christoph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe überlebt und nur das zählt   

Bevor wir die Tour gefahren waren, lag meine längste MTB-Tour bei ca. 50 Kilometern. Heute sind neue Maßstäbe gesetzt worden. Das ich halbwegs aufrecht angekommen bin, freut mich natürlich. Ich denke, es ist einfach das Ergebnis richtigen und intensiven Trainings seit Ostern. Da muss ich mich einfach mal selbst loben.

Am meistens hat mein Hintern und mein Rücken gelitten. Mehr als einmal musste ich an einen Spruch eines Bikers denken, der mir am Anfang meiner Karriere sagte, dass er jetzt das Alter für ein wenig Komfort hätte, ein Fully. Ansonsten seien alle Wurzeln von hier bis zum Südpol verflucht   

Bei Michael möchte ich mich für das Tourguidung bedanken. Gerade die Strecke bis Roetgen hatte einen für meine bisherigen Erfahrung wahnsinnig hohen Trailanteil. Das war schon eine herausragende Streckenführung   

Ach ja, was Ralph heute als Kameramann geleistet hat, war beeindruckend. So einen Einsatz und Qualität habe ich noch nicht erlebt   

Unten habe ich mal versucht, die Strecke zusammen zu bekommen. Da sind mir bestimmt ein paar Fehler passiert, aber grundsätzlich sollte es stimmen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikkael (7. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ..dabei waren Michael, Ingo, Hardy, Christoph und noch *1 Biker* aus dem Kölner Raum (Name leider vergessen...*g*)



Hallo,
Tja, den 1 Biker bin ich gewesen, aus dem "erweiterten" Kölner Raum  
Es war eine echt geile MTB-Runde, sogar die Talsperre durften wir sehen. Am Ende war's fast 80 km und um die 1200/1300 HM. 

Danke für die Führung, Michael! Danke Ralph bzw. Ingo für die tollen Trails, Pace und die Fotos..  

Ich habe auch einige Fotos gemacht, einige leider etwas unscharf.. Die Fotos (1600x1200) sind alle hier in meinem Foto-Album . 

Es gibt auch ein kleiner MPEG-Film, die werde ich erst heute Abend ins Net stellen..

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael

P.s. Irgendwie spinnt der Foto-Server, hat einige Fotos unfreiwillig dupliziert.. Sorry--


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo werte Mitstreiter,

Das war doch ein nettes Ründchen am Sonntag. 
Besonderen Dank geht an den Patzel Photoservice für die wohlfeilen Bilder und die leckere Streckenergänzung. Allerdings habe ich das versprochen Kölsch vermisst. . Außerdem Lob an Iggy und Ralph, das sie sich sich mit so einem lahmen Haufen abgegeben haben.  

Dankbar bin ich auch, das mich Hardy, Mikkael und Christoph wegen etwas untertriebener Streckenlänge am Parkplatz nicht gelyncht haben. Wenigstens die Höhenmeter stimmten.   Leider kann ich die ungeplante Streckenverlängerung nur zum Teil den mitfahrenden Einheimischen oder meinen GPS Daten anlasten.   

@Hardy: Deine Karte stimmt erstaunlicherweise ziemlich gut, meine GPS Aufzeichnung liefere ich nach, da ich hier im Moment auf der Arbeit, ääh, wollte sagen in der Pause bin.  

@Ralph: Die Kindergartenabfahrt habe ich wieder verplant (komisch, bin sonst ja kein Orientierungsloser), aber links runter kann nicht sein, zur Verdeutlichung von rechts und links und passend zum Thema Kindergarten  siehe Anhang.

Frohes Schaffen allerseits.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Besonderen Dank geht an den Patzel Photoservice für die wohlfeilen Bilder und die leckere Streckenergänzung...


Bitte bitte...  


			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Allerdings habe ich das versprochen Kölsch vermisst. .


Konnte ich aufgrund der von euch noch zu fahrenden km nicht verantworten  


			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem Lob an Iggy und Ralph, das sie sich sich mit so einem lahmen Haufen abgegeben haben.


Bist Du gemein...  ; schade nur, das wir das zeitlich nicht hinbekommen haben...


			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> @Hardy: Deine Karte stimmt erstaunlicherweise ziemlich gut...


Stimmt; ich war auch überrascht !  


			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralph: Die Kindergartenabfahrt habe ich wieder verplant (komisch, bin sonst ja kein Orientierungsloser), aber links runter kann nicht sein, zur Verdeutlichung von rechts und links und passend zum Thema Kindergarten  siehe Anhang.


Unglaublich ! Ich schicke Dir heute abend eine pht mit entsprechender Markierung. Die Anlage ist wahrscheinlich der Grund für Deine "rechts/links Schwäche"; denn über die "Fahrtrichtung"  könnte man(n) streiten...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (7. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo werte Mitstreiter,
> 
> Das war doch ein nettes Ründchen am Sonntag.
> Besonderen Dank geht an den Patzel Photoservice für die wohlfeilen Bilder und die leckere Streckenergänzung. Allerdings habe ich das versprochen Kölsch vermisst. . Außerdem Lob an Iggy und Ralph, das sie sich sich mit so einem lahmen Haufen abgegeben haben.
> ...


Fährt die Dame in der Miniaturansicht rein zufällig auch MTB? Wenn ja mal mitbringen und als Tourenguide vorfahren lassen 
Gefällt mir irgendwie besser als Michaels Körper 
Die Kindergartenabfahrtl fahren wir mal mit dir!


----------



## Happy_User (7. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt die Dame in der Miniaturansicht rein zufällig auch MTB? Wenn ja mal mitbringen und als Tourenguide vorfahren lassen
> Gefällt mir irgendwie besser als Michaels Körper
> Die Kindergartenabfahrtl fahren wir mal mit dir!


 Dan soll Sie aber bitte rückwärts fahren.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Dan soll Sie aber bitte rückwärts fahren.



Siehste @Michael; was hab ich Dir gesagt ! Das ist ein schlechtes Objekt zum Beheben einer evtl. rechts/links Schwäche ! Es gibt Probleme mit der Fahrtrichtung !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (7. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste @Michael; was hab ich Dir gesagt ! Das ist ein schlechtes Objekt zum Beheben einer evtl. rechts/links Schwäche ! Es gibt Probleme mit der Fahrtrichtung !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Dann nehmen wir die hier mit! Keine Probleme mit Richtungen. Einfach hinterher fahren


----------



## Happy_User (7. Juni 2004)

Na Ingo,

 dann mach schon einmal die Ausfahrt für Sonntag klar. Da gibt es genug Kilometer.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Na Ingo,
> 
> dann mach schon einmal die Ausfahrt für Sonntag klar. Da gibt es genug Kilometer.



Heißt also nicht mehr "Lange Tour" sondern "Tour mit nem Langen"...


----------



## IGGY (7. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt also nicht mehr "Lange Tour" sondern "Tour mit nem Langen"...


Rofl! Genau


----------



## mikkael (8. Juni 2004)

@Ralph, Ingo
wie besprochen, hier der kurze Film aus der Sonntag-Runde!..  
..gemütlich rollen!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt die Dame in der Miniaturansicht rein zufällig auch MTB? Wenn ja mal mitbringen und als Tourenguide vorfahren lassen
> Gefällt mir irgendwie besser als Michaels Körper
> Die Kindergartenabfahrtl fahren wir mal mit dir!



Hey, was ist an meinem Körper auszusetzen? unverschämt.  

Da würde ich aber zum Thema Miniaturansicht und merkwürdige Handstellungen das Anhangbildchen in den Raum stellen.  

Die Abfahrt kenn ich doch, ich find se halt nicht mehr. 

Die Tourdaten versuche ich heute reinzustellen, gestern hat mich eine etwas längere Rennradtour davon abgehalten.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, was ist an meinem Körper auszusetzen? unverschämt.
> 
> Da würde ich aber zum Thema Miniaturansicht und merkwürdige Handstellungen das Anhangbildchen in den Raum stellen.
> 
> ...



Zumindest brauchen wir in dem Fall nicht über rechts/links zu diskutieren...Ingo ist "Beidhänder"...  
Ich schau gleich mal für Dich in die Karte...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (8. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ..Zumindest brauchen wir in dem Fall nicht über rechts/links zu diskutieren...Ingo ist "Beidhänder"... ..



ach du Sch... Sie Temperaturen zeigen Wirkung!    hehe--


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2004)

@Michael: So sollte das gehen. Und wie ich auf die Karte schaue sehe ich, daß man eigentlich garnicht zum Schlangenberg abbiegen muß. Das machen wir nur wegen der schönen schnellen Abfahrt dort hin.

Die pth ist gezippt und der 1. schwarze Punkt auf dem Pfad im Bild ist exakt der Anfang des Trails und an dem 2. Punkt wird ein Weg überquert; der Trail geht direkt dahinter weiter !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralph, Ingo
> wie besprochen, hier der kurze Film aus der Sonntag-Runde!..
> ..gemütlich rollen!
> 
> VG Mikkael



was man halt so gemütlich nennt...*g*
Nett gemacht Mikkael ! Beim nächsten mal im Trail ?!
@Iggy: Kannst Quick Time ruhig runterladen. Die Voreinstellung ist so eingestellt, daß es nur für Mac-Formate gilt. Deine Mp3's, Mpegs usw...laufen weiter über Deine Standardgeräte.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (8. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, was ist an meinem Körper auszusetzen? unverschämt.
> 
> Da würde ich aber zum Thema Miniaturansicht und merkwürdige Handstellungen das Anhangbildchen in den Raum stellen.
> 
> ...


Ich bete zu Gott das wir heil ankommen


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juni 2004)

Nabend Mädels,

so, die Tour ist auf meiner Heimseite bei den GPS Touren aufgenommen, hier der direkte Kartenlink, vorsicht, sind ca. 250 kByte.  

Für die abtrünnigen Radler mit den dünnen Reifen steht auch die feine Afterwork Runde von gestern Großhau-Hammer drin. Nein, ich bin kein Fanatiker.  

Man sieht sich bei der Nutscheid Schlacht.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (8. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ..Nett gemacht Mikkael ! Beim nächsten mal im Trail ?!



@Ralph
Bei der nächsten WBTS-Runde habe ich ne richtige Helm-Camera dabei! Bei Euren "SuperTrails" ist dies auf jeden Fall ein Muss! Für so eine Führung wie am Sonntag, geb' ich Euch die Filmrechte gerne ab!   

VG Mikkael


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht sich bei der Nutscheid Schlacht.



Nabend,

wie siehts eigentlich mit nem Treffpunkt irgendwo hinter Köln aus ? Die 2 Ingo's und ich treffen sich um 05:30 in Eschweiler.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...hier der direkte Kartenlink, vorsicht, sind ca. 250 kByte.  ...



Huhu Michael,

hab Dir nochmal die Stelle reingemalt, wo Du in etwa am KG-Trail vorbeigehuscht bist bzw. den ungefähren Verlauf des Trails.
Und........Vorsicht...........fast 70kb...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> wie siehts eigentlich mit nem Treffpunkt irgendwo hinter Köln aus ? Die 2 Ingo's und ich treffen sich um 05:30 in Eschweiler.
> 
> ...



Also, ich hatte vor, mich mit dem alten Peppaman um 6 Uhr, gähn, am Deutzer Bahnhof in Köln zu treffen. Von da aus dürften es noch ca. 40 Min nach Waldbröl sein. Von sich irgendwo auf der A4 zu treffen, halte ich nicht viel, oder hast du Angst, ohne den weltbesten Guide nicht nach Waldbröl zu finden. 

Vorsicht, diese Nachricht enthält sehr geringfügige kByte.  . Kann also auch mit deinem belgischen Frittenmodem schnell empfangen werden.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hatte vor, mich mit dem alten Peppaman um 6 Uhr, gähn, am Deutzer Bahnhof in Köln zu treffen. Von da aus dürften es noch ca. 40 Min nach Waldbröl sein. Von sich irgendwo auf der A4 zu treffen, halte ich nicht viel, oder hast du Angst, ohne den weltbesten Guide nicht nach Waldbröl zu finden.
> 
> Vorsicht, diese Nachricht enthält sehr geringfügige kByte.  . Kann also auch mit deinem belgischen Frittenmodem schnell empfangen werden.
> 
> ...



Ich fänds halt schade, wenn wir uns dort nicht finden. In La Reid war das nämlich ein nettes "miteinander". Also wäre mein Vorschlag: 6:15 Uhr auf dem 1. Parkplatz hinter dem Kreuz Köln Ost (Wechsel von A3 auf A4). Wer kommt, der kommt...wer nicht will, der hat schon...  
@Ingo: Wir sollten 15min früher starten, also 5:15 Uhr   

Das mit dem Modem hab ich überlesen...auch in B gibt's DSL...und sogar recht preiswert...   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2004)

Also; wer möchte, trägt sich hier ein.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (9. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fänds halt schade, wenn wir uns dort nicht finden. In La Reid war das nämlich ein nettes "miteinander". Also wäre mein Vorschlag: 6:15 Uhr auf dem 1. Parkplatz hinter dem Kreuz Köln Ost (Wechsel von A3 auf A4). Wer kommt, der kommt...wer nicht will, der hat schon...
> @Ingo: Wir sollten 15min früher starten, also 5:15 Uhr



Hi Jungs, 
langsam beginne ich ja an meinem Verstand zu zweifeln: Jetzt stehe ich mittlerweile schon regelmäßig am WE früher auf als unter der Woche. Die vergangenenen Wochen hat der der Wecker jeden Sonntag um 5:30 kickerie gemacht  ....gähn.

So langsam kann man mich wohl als bescheuert bezeichnen... Aber jedes Mal nach dem Rennen sag ich mir: "Es hat sich gelohnt  " 

Nun denn; in freudiger Erwartung auf den kommenden Sonntag sach ich mal so pauschal auch für meinen treuen "Wasserträger, Windschatten-Macher, Konkurentinnen-aus-dem Rythmus-Bringer, gelassenen Motz-, Beschimpf und Jammer-Zuhörer und  immer-für mich-da-" Marco  ,  das mit dem Parkplatz  auf der A4 geht klar.

Was ist bei eucheigentlich für morgen geplant????

Grüße
Sandra


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> langsam beginne ich ja an meinem Verstand zu zweifeln: Jetzt stehe ich mittlerweile schon regelmäßig am WE früher auf als unter der Woche. Die vergangenenen Wochen hat der der Wecker jeden Sonntag um 5:30 kickerie gemacht  ....gähn.
> 
> So langsam kann man mich wohl als bescheuert bezeichnen... Aber jedes Mal nach dem Rennen sag ich mir: "Es hat sich gelohnt  "
> ...




Hallöle,

wie wäre es morgen mit einmal um die Dhuenntalsperre. Ist auch Aufstehtechnisch relativ human und als Marathontraining ideal. Ok, die anderen Mitfahrer könnten etwas bremsen.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,...Was ist bei eucheigentlich für morgen geplant????
> 
> Grüße
> Sandra



Hi Mädel,

leider garnix; hab mich ziemlich erkältet. Vielleicht am Freitag noch 'ne lockere Runde. Bis Sonntag muß ich wieder fit sein !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> wie wäre es morgen mit einmal um die Dhuenntalsperre. Ist auch Aufstehtechnisch relativ human und als Marathontraining ideal. Ok, die anderen Mitfahrer könnten etwas bremsen.
> 
> ...



Du bist lernfähig wie ich sehe; 4-5 Std. für 50km...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist lernfähig wie ich sehe; 4-5 Std. für 50km...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Nö, ich habe das ja nicht angeleiert, kenne die Gegend allerdings äusserst gut und möchte nicht wieder der Buhmann sein.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe das in die Hand genommen, sicher ist sicher   

Wenn die Liga A der Wehebachtalsperre mitkommen würde, was natürlich nett wäre, bekommt Ihr Ziegelsteine in den Rucksack  Ansonsten würde es für Euch dann eher GA1-Training werden. Was jetzt kommt, klingt für Euch wahrscheinlich befremdlich, aber wir haben Pausen eingeplant (zwei kleine zum Luftholen und eine etwas längere zum Kraftschöpfen).

Wenn Ihr das dann alles ertragen könnt, gibt es am Ende der Tour eine kleine Erfrischung.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe das in die Hand genommen, sicher ist sicher
> 
> ...



@Hardy: Ich fahre gerne gemütliche Touren und GA1-Einheiten. Letzten Sonntag hat einfach die Zeit nicht gereicht !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ralph,

das war schon ganz in Ordnung. Letztlich war ich hinterher total zufrieden mit mir, dass ich schon nach sechs, sieben Wochen Traning die Distanz hinbekommen habe, ohne bleibende Schäden zurückzubehalten. Trotzdem konnte ich nicht mehr sitzen   

Ausserdem lernst Du nur so Deine Leistungsgrenze kennen und entwickelst Dich weiter. Das alte Problem des notwendigen Reizes. Da gehört es auch dazu in Gruppen zu fahren, die Dich richtig fordern. Es hätte, wohlgemerkt hätte, einen Totalabsturz gegeben, wenn ich einen Tag auch eine Tour gefahren wäre und mir dann gedacht hätte, 50 Kilometer bekomme ich immer hin.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Schnucki (9. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> wie wäre es morgen mit einmal um die Dhuenntalsperre. Ist auch Aufstehtechnisch relativ human und als Marathontraining ideal. Ok, die anderen Mitfahrer könnten etwas bremsen.



Mhm, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt...das mit dem Tempo ist sowieso ideal für mich.   Habe ja noch letztes WE in Alsfeld alles gegeben und am Sonntag steht doch Nutscheid an, da wollte ich unter der Woche sowieso piano fahren und neue Kräfte sammeln für's kommende WE  

Das blöde ist nur, dass Marco nur Nachmittags kann...werde ich noch ausdiskutieren, vielleicht komme ich ja alleine mit, fände ich aber auch irgendewie blöde  ...mal sehen.

@Ralph: Oh nein, sei bitte bis Sonntag wieder fit. also bitte ganz galama, schön schonen, viel Pflege und Vitamine.... Wenn Du noch nicht  100% wieder fit bist, dann fährst Du halt gemütlich mein Renntempo mit und ich habe noch einen treuen Begleiter mehr. kannnst Dich dann ja mit Marco abwechseln...geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid


----------



## Happy_User (9. Juni 2004)

Mahlzeit,

 also 6:15 an Köln-Ost ist mir etwas früh. Wie sieht es aus, dass wir einen Treffpünkt vor Ort vereinbaren, so dass wir uns nach dem Rennen auch wieder treffen können? Ihr fahrt ja bis auf Michael alle den Marathon und ich habe die lange Distanz. Die geben mir zwar 20 min Vorsprung, aber ich glaube das reicht nicht für die kleine Runde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gegebenen Falls nur ein Treffen nach dem Rennen mit 


Michael   
Jörg   
René   
Dirk   
ich 
 Kann verstehen, wenn der Rest nicht so lange auf uns warten möchte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr fahrt ja bis auf Michael alle den Marathon und ich habe die lange Distanz. Die geben mir zwar 20 min Vorsprung, aber ich glaube das reicht nicht für die kleine Runde.



Hi Holger,

laut Ausschreibung bekommen wir ja nur 10 Minuten Vorsprung. Schade eigentlich, denn ich glaube 20 Minuten hätten zum gemeinsamen Zieleinlauf gereicht   
Mal schauen wie es läuft. Man wird sich schon irgendwo treffen   
@rpo Hi Ralph. Sorry, 06:15 ist mit auch zu früh. Fahre erst gegen 6:00 Uhr bei mir los. Aber wir sehen uns bestimmt irgendwo vor dem Start. Sind doch nur 800 Teilnehmer   
Na dann mal allen Nutscheid-Teilnehmern viel Glück, gutes gelingen und vor allem - kommt gesund wieder -   

So, jetzt mal Feierabend machen. Fahre morgen noch nen 230er RR-Marathon.

Viele Grüße


Jörg


----------



## Schnucki (9. Juni 2004)

Huhu,

hat irgendjemand eigentlich mal einen Überblick, wer jetzt nun in Nutscheid welche Strecke fährt und unter welchen Team Namen????  

Auf dern Website sind auf jeden Fall nicht alle aufgeführt, sondern nur die hier:

Mega-Strecke 110Km

554  Brüggen Michael LOST IN THE WOOD Köln M  MEGA offen Senioren 1 
208  Schoppen Dirk LOST IN THE WOOD Erftstadt M  MEGA offen Hauptklasse 

Marathon-Strecke 75 KM: 
128  Braun Ingo LOST IN THE WOOD Stolberg M  Marathon offen Hauptklasse 
212  Görres Ingo LOST IN THE WOOD Stolberg M  Marathon offen Hauptklasse 
116  Patzel Ralph LOST IN THE WOOD Raeren/Belgien M  Marathon offen Senioren 1 
309  Walz Marco LOST IN THE WOOD Köln M  Marathon offen Hauptklasse 
308  Stiene Sandra LOST IN THE WOOD Köln W  Marathon offen Hauptklasse 

@Holger bist Du auch auf der Mega-Strecke unter unserem Team-Namen gemeldet??? WErtung schnellsten drei Teilnehmer!!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> hat irgendjemand eigentlich mal einen Überblick, wer jetzt nun in Nutscheid welche Strecke fährt und unter welchen Team Namen????
> 
> ...



Hi,

Hier noch wir 3 die auf der Mega-Strecke starten.

72 Rene Potzel         IBC DIMB Racing Team
549 Holger Kühn       IBC DIMB Racing Team
282 Jörg Mittag        IBC DIMB Racing Team


Und Tschüß. Jetzt aber weg.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (9. Juni 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Holger,
> 
> laut Ausschreibung bekommen wir ja nur 10 Minuten Vorsprung. Schade eigentlich, denn ich glaube 20 Minuten hätten zum gemeinsamen Zieleinlauf gereicht
> 
> ...


 Also Jörg, ganz einfach:
 Wie stehen in der ersten Reihen und machen Kette rechts. Die anderen Stellen sich nach hinten und schon haben wir die 10 min die an den 20 fehlen raus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 So,

 nun biste in der Pflicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> 554  Brüggen Michael LOST IN THE WOOD Köln M  MEGA offen Senioren 1
> 208  Schoppen Dirk LOST IN THE WOOD Erftstadt M  MEGA offen Hauptklasse
> 
> Marathon-Strecke 75 KM:
> ...



Holger und René fahren für's IBC Trallala-Team.

Jetzt heulen wieder alle "6:15 ist zu früh"...anstatt zu sagen 6:30 tuts auch.
Startnummernausgabe ist bis 7:30 !!
Letztes Angebot: 6:30 am ersten Parkplatz hinter AK Köln-Ost. (Termin ist geändert.)
@Ingo: Abfahrt 5:30 reicht also doch.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Also Jörg, ganz einfach:
> Wie stehen in der ersten Reihen und machen Kette rechts...



Mach ich auch...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Sorry, hab ich eben doch glatt den Jörg vergessen.


----------



## XCRacer (9. Juni 2004)

Melde mich zurück von unserer viertägigen Moseltour. Dabei waren Dirk, Holger und ich. Hier einen kurzen Abriss. Einen ausführlichen Bericht gibt es später auf meiner Homepage unter "Travel".






Wir drei sind am Sonntag in Koblenz gestartet. Unsere geplante Route sollten den _kompletten_ Moselhöhenweg (Hunsrückseite), sowie den Josef-Schramm-Weg bis nach Gerolstein umfassen.

Dieses Vorhaben stellte sich jedoch schon bald als unmöglich dar. Der Moselhöhenweg ist extrem anspruchvoll und verlangt top Kondition. Viele Abschnitte sind teilweise unfahrbar. Bergab genauso wie bergauf. Da sämtliche Zuläufe zur Mosel gequert werden müssen, geht es ständig bergauf und bergab. Für ca. 50km Moselhöhenweg müssen bis zu 1500HM (!) einkalkuliert werden. Und von dem ist einiges nicht oder kaum fahrbar!






Aus diesem Grund haben wir die Tagesetappen teilweise entschärft, indem wir zum Ausklingen des Tagesabschnittes den Moselradweg genutzt haben.

Am dritten Tag haben wir die Mosel ganz verlassen und sind den Lieserpfad bis nach Daun gefolgt. Diesen haben wir ebenfalls mit dem Maare-Mosel-Radweg etwas entschärft. Der Lieserpfad ist ein Traum. Wir sind mehrere Stunden die Lieser entlang gefahren und haben bis Manderscheid kaum einen Menschen und keine einzige Ansiedlung angetroffen. Die letzten Kilometer bis nach Manderscheid sind jedoch nur etwas für sehr geübte Mountainbiker. Der Pfad ist oft nur einen halben Meter breit. Links der Fels und rechts gehts 50m hinab! An Wochenenden könnt ihr diesen letzten Abschnitt aber vergessen. Hier tummeln sich sicherlich die Wanderer.






Der vierte Tag nutzen wir ein wenig um die Tour ausklingen zu lassen. Die Temperaturen schwollen zwischenzeitlich auf über 30Grad an und es war unangenehm schwühl. Wir sind ab Daun den Vulkanweg bis Gerolstein gefolgt. Dieser birgt ebenfalls einige technische Abschnitte in sich. Sowiso waren Schiebe- und Kletterorgien an der Tagesordnung. Bergauf und bergab!

Da wir uns um Gerolstein auf der Suche nach dem Josef-Schramm-Weg total verfranst haben, sind wir den nicht gerade anspruchslosen Kylltal-Radweg bis Jünkerath gefolgt und haben hier unsere tolle Tour mit ein paar leckeren "Radler" ausklingen lassen. Prost!






Ein paar Daten:
1.Tag: Moselhöhenweg (Koblenz - Cochem) Nettofahrzeit:5:11h / 78,4km / 1398Hm
2.Tag: Moselhöhenweg (Cochem - Lieser) 4:43h / 65,1km / 1485Hm
3.Tag: Lieserpfad (Lieser - Daun) 4:39h / 72km / 1097Hm
4.Tag: Vulkanweg/Kylltal-Radweg (Daun - Jünkerath) 4:27h / 76km / 1011Hm

Das Durchschnittstempo hätte bei 14-15km/h gelegen. Nur durch die Einbindung der asphaltierten Radwanderwege konnten wir den Schnitt etwas nach oben schrauben.






Dickes Lob an Dirk. Er hatte mehr als einmal die Fresse voll. Lies sich aber nicht abschütteln 

Hier gibt es alle Bilder. Einen ausführlichen Reisebericht mit mehr Hintergrundinformationen gibt es bald auf meiner Homepage unter "Travel".

Morgen ist Ruhetag! Freitag eventuell ein bisschen Rennradeln. Sehen uns in Nutscheid.

Gruß René


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2004)

@Rene: Toller Bericht; schöne Bilder !! Den Lieserpfad möcht ich dieses Jahr unbedingt noch fahren !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2004)

Achja; hatte 2002 auch ne nette Tour dort unten...
Und jetzt gehts in die Heia...


----------



## Happy_User (10. Juni 2004)

Schöne Bilder René,

 richtig glücklich sieht auf dem letzten Photo nur noch einer aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wie lange wart Ihr den da jeden Tag unterwegs?

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## redrace (10. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rene: Toller Bericht; schöne Bilder !! Den Lieserpfad möcht ich dieses Jahr unbedingt noch fahren !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU
Melde dich vorher, wenn ich kann fahre ich mit!!


----------



## redrace (10. Juni 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wer kommt den jetzt am 03.07.?? Bitte kurz e-mail an mich!!



HUHU

Bis jetzt sind wir zu viert!!?? Wo ist denn der Rest??


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Melde dich vorher, wenn ich kann fahre ich mit!!



Mach ich. Kannst Du mir evtl. per Mail Deine durch Dienst oder Rennen blockierten WE's durchgeben ?
Boris würde sicher auch mitfahren. Vom Lieserpfad habe ich Roadbook und alles andere würden wir nach Karte fahren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (10. Juni 2004)

Dickes Lob an Dirk. Er hatte mehr als einmal die Fresse voll. Lies sich aber nicht abschütteln 

Hallo Gollum,
danke für deinen Bericht zu so später Stunde.
Zu dieser Uhrzeit habe ich schon von den Bergen an der Mosel geträumt. 
Wann machen wir die nächste Tour, bei den geilen Bildern bekomme 
ich schon wieder Kraft in die Beine......   
Mal sehen ob die Kraft noch für Nutscheid reicht.   

Bis Sonntag.....

Sam (Dirk)


----------



## Schnucki (10. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich. Kannst Du mir evtl. per Mail Deine durch Dienst oder Rennen blockierten WE's durchgeben ?
> Boris würde sicher auch mitfahren. Vom Lieserpfad habe ich Roadbook und alles andere würden wir nach Karte fahren.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



 Will auch mit  ganz lieb frag!

@meik: muß Marco noch fragen, von mir aus, bin ich dabei  

Also jetzt 6:30 auf dem - wie mir Marco erzählte- Schwulenparkplatz an der A4  Na, wenn da der Popo heile bleibt, den braucht ihr doch noch für die 75 KM     

Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Happy_User (10. Juni 2004)

Hm,
 warum schlägt Ralph den als Treffpunkt vor??


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange wart Ihr den da jeden Tag unterwegs?



Wir sind gegen 10Uhr gestartet und haben gegen mitte der Tagesetappe eine etwas 1-stündige Rast gemacht. Hier haben wir einen kleinen Snack genossen (Kuchen oder Käseplatte) und sind dann bis ca.16 - 17Uhr zum Zielort weitergeradelt. Haben aber zwischendurch immer wieder mal verschnauft und die Aussicht genossen. War ja Urlaub 

Aus meinem Bericht kannst du die Nettofahrzeit entnehmen und aus den Profilen die Zeit vom Start bis zum Ziel.

*Lieserpfad* 
Wir sind den Abschnitt von Wittlich bis Manderscheid komplett ohne Karte gefahren. Er ist ganz gut mit dem schwarzen Dreieck des Eifelvereins gekennzeichnet. Es ist der Erft-Liser-Mosel-Weg (3). Leichter ist es natürlich Flussabwärts zu fahren. Aber wer will es schon leicht haben 

Für die Rückfahrt gibt es den Maare-Mosel-Radweg. Er ist nahezu vollständig asphaltiert und führt von Daun nach Lieser. Die Anbindung nach Manderscheid ist etwa 5km entfernt.

Auf www.eifel.info kann man das Radwandermagazin sowie das Wanderland kostenlos bestellen. Somit bekommt man eine gute Übersicht über das Wegenetz des Eifelvereins und der Radwanderwege.

Im übrigen sollte man bei einer Mehrtagesfahrt den etwa 7kg schweren *Rucksack* nicht unterschätzen. Bergauf hebt das Vorderrad sehr früh ab und bergab rutscht dieser trotz angezogenem Beckengurt auch schon mal in den Nacken. Bei engen Spitzkehren ist er ebenfalls hinderlich, da er beim rutschen den Schwerpunkt plötzlich verlagert. Man könnte diesen zwar auch recht fest ziehen, aber dann ist die Durchlüftung zwischen Rücken und Sack nicht mehr so gut.

Ein Lieblingsspruch bei unserer Tour war: "Ohne Rucksack wäre ich die Stelle gefahren"


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber dann ist die Durchlüftung zwischen Rücken und Sack nicht mehr so gut...



Hätte nie gedacht, daß das zu solchen Problemen führen kann...


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hm,
> warum schlägt Ralph den als Treffpunkt vor??



Ich kenne diesen dämlichen Parklpatz doch garnicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber dann ist die Durchlüftung zwischen Rücken und Sack nicht mehr so gut...





			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte nie gedacht, daß das zu solchen Problemen führen kann...



Der war guuuuut.  

Ich habe übrigens einen neuen Avatar.


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2004)

Ich bins nochmal,

bin heute nochmal die Trails zwischen Roetgen und Vicht gefahren (incl. Kindergartentrail @Michael...  ). Wollte eigentlich nur sehen, ob ich für Sonntag einigermassen fit bin und bin in einen herrlichen Gewitterregen geraten...guckt ihr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (10. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne diesen dämlichen Parklpatz doch garnicht...



Wer sich verteidigt klagt sich an!!!!!


----------



## redrace (10. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich. Kannst Du mir evtl. per Mail Deine durch Dienst oder Rennen blockierten WE's durchgeben ?
> Boris würde sicher auch mitfahren. Vom Lieserpfad habe ich Roadbook und alles andere würden wir nach Karte fahren.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU

Kriegst Du nach unserem Urlaub!!


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich verteidigt klagt sich an!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Kriegst Du nach unserem Urlaub!!



Wünsche Euch beiden übrigens einen wunderschönen Urlaub !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (11. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche Euch beiden übrigens einen wunderschönen Urlaub !!
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



DANKE!!!!      und weg!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (11. Juni 2004)

Für wem soll ich mitbestellen ?

Ich gebe euch bis 15Uhr Zeit, dann geht meine Bestellung los!

Größe nicht vergessen!

3,50Euro Versandspesen teile ich durch die Anzahl der Besteller.






!!! Bitte per pm oder [email protected]


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2004)

Moin zusammen,

wer kommt den jetzt alles an den Parkplatz "Zur goldenen Rosette"...  hinter dem AK Köln-Ost ?

Bitte hier  eintragen und...Vaseline nicht vergessen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (12. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wer kommt den jetzt alles an den Parkplatz "Zur goldenen Rosette"...  hinter dem AK Köln-Ost ?
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich ist es trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (12. Juni 2004)

Tach zusammen

melde mich aus meinem Österreichurlaub zurück und werde morgen dann mit IGGY am besagtem Treffpunkt sein.
Ich schliesse mich Iggy an was das Wetter angeht bin in Össiland 6,5h im Regen gefahren und das war mega uncool   .
So bis morgen dann

cu


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich ist es trocken



Nach dem Hasselbachgraben im Gewitter vorgestern kann mich nix mehr schocken !


----------



## on any sunday (12. Juni 2004)

Nabend Gemeinde,

in Köln werde ich gerade ertränkt und vom Blitz erschlagen   , das Wetter wird im Bergischen bestimmt nicht besser sein. Man sollte sich also morgen auf eine wundervolle Frühjahrstour mit viel fango (frag deinen Lieblingsitaliener, was das ist. ) einstellen. Die Sommerklamotten kann man auch getrost zu Hause lassen. Oh, ich höre gerade, Miracoli ist fertig, na dann bis morgen Nacht in Waldbröl, auf den warmen Parkplatz verzichte ich.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (12. Juni 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 werde morgen auch den warmen Parkplatz auslassen. Ich versuche auf dem P3 einen Stellplatz zu bekommen. Als kleiner Anreiz für nach dem Rennen steht in meinem Kofferraum eine Kiste Erdinger und ein frisches Brot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Als Tipp für die Megabiker und die, die solange warten wollen, nicht vergessen ein Glas einpacken. Hefe schmeckt aus dem ja besser.

 So Sachen packen und dann bis gleicht.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2004)

Was denn?!

Keinen Erlebnissaustausch bei der 1.inoffiziellen Wehebachtalsperrenbiker Meisterschaft ? 

Gucken wohl alle FRA - ENG !

...ist ja bald Halbzeit !

Ich bin mit meiner Leistung sehr zufrieden. Meine inoffizielle Zielzeit ist 5:38 für die 109km.
12.Platz in der offenen Klasse.

Bis zum km87 lief's wie am Schnürchen. Dann kam ein heftiger Einbruch, von dem ich mich nach einer virtelstunde jedoch wieder erholte. Achja! Bin auf einer Abfahrt gestürzt und habe mir das Knie angedeppert. Der Onkel im Krankenwagen meinte aber das muß nicht genäht werden. Also was soll's !

Sehen uns in Einruhr (?)


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2004)

Hi
Sorry hatte in nem anderen Thread geschrieben   
Ich fand den Marathon super. Ich habe zwar keinen Vergleich wie es sonst noch sein könnte, da das mein erster war, aber ich fand es Klasse. Ausser die Matsche die meiner Schaltung  was anderes befahl wie ich   
Mit meinem Ergebniss bin ich sehr zufrieden 
30 Platz von 129
in einer Zeit von 04:25:47
Einruhr hatte ich schon vor zu fahren. Ich werde da mal am Mittwoch ein paar Runden drehen und dann mal entscheiden! Aber wenn ich nicht fahre werde ich auf alle Fälle da stehen und dich anfeuern!


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2004)

Nabend,

cool bleiben René...ich war noch auf nem Schulfest ein paar Bierchen schlürfen...  
Ich fasse mal zusammen:
Marathon:
Sandra: 3. Platz, 5:05:29, Hauptklasse (Damen)
Marco: 91. Platz, 5.:05:37, Hauptklasse
Iggy: 30. PLatz, 4:25:47, Hauptklasse
Twiggy: 55. PLatz, 4:49:23, Hauptklasse
Ralph: 9. PLatz, 4:25:56, Senioren 1

Mega:
René: 10. Platz, 5:37:14, Hauptklasse
Jörg: 37. PLatz, 7:08:00, Hauptklasse

Holger konnte ich in dr Wertung nicht finden. Das liegt sicher daran, daß er für Mega gemeldet war und Marathon gefahren ist.

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ich wie immer etwas schnell angegangen bin. Ich fand den Matsch herrlich...nur meine Reifen nicht...  

Bis die Tage Leute !
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn?!
> 
> Keinen Erlebnissaustausch bei der 1.inoffiziellen Wehebachtalsperrenbiker Meisterschaft ?
> 
> Gucken wohl alle FRA - ENG !



Nöö,
war erstmal ausgiebig   und   .
Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden. Sagen wir mal mehr als das. Die 109 KM bin ich in 07:08 gefahren. Das ist  Platz 37 in der offenen Hauptklasse.  
Tja zur Strecke brauch man wohl nicht viel zu sagen. Die Anstiege waren teilweise wohl mehr als steil. Bin noch nie soviel beim MTB - fahren gelaufen. 

Na ja, für die Bodenverhältnisse konnt natürlich keiner was. Für mich war´s ne  Spur zu matschig.
Noch ein Riesen   an mein Rocky nebst Peripherie. Ich hatte so gut wie keine Probleme. Nachdem der ganze Mod mittlerweile trocken ist, muß man sich echt wundern wie das noch alles problemlos funktioniert hat.

So, jetzt noch nächste Woche den Ultra-Black-Forest im Schwarzwald und dann endlich wieder Rennrad fahren   Da rollts auch wenigestens normal wenn es regnet   


@ rpo, hier noch die Wertung von Dirk Schoppen Team Lost in the Wood 

109KM  06:49:26 Platz 36 in der offenen Hauptklasse

Den Micha " on any Sunday " habe ich in der Wertung nicht gefunden 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juni 2004)

Naben zusammen,

Zu Nutscheid nur 4 Denglische Worte:

Too Matsch, Chain sucks  

Ich sach noch, nimm dein altes Klein, aber nein, ich setze mein braves Manitou Schlammattacken aus, die jeden Belgier neidisch werden lassen. Und warum ich trotzdem die lange Strecke gefahren bin, keine Ahnnung.  Gute Organisation und recht nette Streckenwahl, die bei anderem Wetter gut zu fahren gewesen wäre. Als alter Endurofahrer habe ich mich aber bei den Verhältnissen für die  B-Zeiten entschieden.  Breiten wir deswegen den Mantel des Schweigens darüber. 

@XCRacer: Stramme Leistung!

@Ralp: Du Tier  

@Rest: Top Leistungen!

@Peppaman, mein Kölner Mitfahrer, Singelspeed war für das Geläuf wirklich angesagt, trotzdem ein wenig crazy.   

Grüsse

Der reichlich müde Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Holger konnte ich in dr Wertung nicht finden.



Woher hast du das? Wo gibt es Ergebnisslisten  

Damit ist Sandra WBTSP-Meisterin und du WBTSP-Meister   

Glückwunsch


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Woher hast du das? Wo gibt es Ergebnisslisten
> 
> Damit ist Sandra WBTSP-Meisterin und du WBTSP-Meister
> 
> Glückwunsch



Guckst Du hier


----------



## marco w. (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo an Alle,

herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle "Ankommer", besonders natürlich an "Schnucki"   

Ich weiß, dass ich wahrscheinlich mit meiner Meinung alleine dastehe, aber ich fand es extrem geil. Würde mich sofort bei einer Schlamm-Marathon-Serie anmelden   

Dann bis zur nächsten Tour und
Grüße aus Köln

Marco


----------



## Schnucki (14. Juni 2004)

Ist das nicht gemein....da bin ich eigentlich die langsamste unter allen WBTS-Bikern und kriege dennoch einen Pokal. (Saisonziel "meinen ersten Pokal errradeln" erreicht, werde Wettkampfsaison damit beenden  ) Der ist im Übrigen echt schön. Steht jetzt bei mir im Wohnzimmer  ...tja Jungs, manchmal ist es eben auch von Vorteil eine Frau zu sein. Aber ich muß schon sagen Respekt   Ihr war echt alle richtig Klasse!

Zu meinem 1a Teamfahrer, Trainer und Betreuer Marco   : Du warst super!   Nach einem Rennen denke ich mir immer, mein Gott, wie hält der Mann mich nur aus und pedaliert stoisch neben mir, vor mir oder auch hinter mir einfach weiter, während ich fluchend den Schlamm durchpflüge!? ... Das muß einfach Liebe sein.    Jungs, seit froh, dass Ihr so weit vor mir fahrt...  

Zu meinem 1a Schnuckibike   Du warst auch super, wirklich ganz brav und hast trotz der ordentlichen Schlammpackung ganz lieb alles mitgemacht, immer gut geschaltet und gebremst auch wenn du nach dem Rennen mindestens 3 Kilo mehr gewogen hast 

Zur Strecke: 
Ich denke mal unter trockenen Bedingung macht die Strecke echt Spaß. Die steilen Anstiege sind echt Klasse gewesen. (Nur mal so zum notieren Jungs: Marco ist den letzten Berg übrigens zu 3/4 der Strecke gefahren, weil er noch an der Verpflegungestation Rast gemacht hat, um noch Futter für die kleine Sandra zu besorgen. Da er mich dann noch einholen mußte, ist er halt einfach mal gefahren anstatt zu schieben ) 
Alles in allem, muß ich mich meinem meisten Vorrednern anschließen, ich fand es ein wenig zu schlammig. Ist doch blöd, wenn man runter langsamer fährt als rauf   Gut nur, dass mir mein Trainer nach den ersten traumatischen Erlebnissen ein paar gute Tips gegeben hat, wie ich da etwas besser runter komme. Habe bis dahin mindestens sechsmal unfreiwillig das Rad verlassen...irgendwann hab ich aufgehör zu zählen  

Allen XC-Racer am kommenden Wochenende wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Glück und schnelle Beine  

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] rpo, hier noch die Wertung von Dirk Schoppen Team Lost in the Wood
> 
> 109KM  06:49:26 Platz 36 in der offenen Hauptklasse
> 
> Den Micha " on any Sunday " habe ich in der Wertung nicht gefunden ...



Moin,

habe niemanden absichtlich vergessen; kenne nur leider nicht alle Nachnahmen...  

@Sandra: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz !! Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch eine Medaille: 3. Platz der ostbelgischen Meisterschaften...wahrscheinlich sind wir nur zu dritt...  
Hier gibts übrigens ein paar Bilder der Schlammpackung...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> habe niemanden absichtlich vergessen; kenne nur leider nicht alle Nachnahmen...


Ist doch egal,
kenne die Nachnahmen auch nicht. Habe nur nach Teamnamen gesucht   
und den Micha mittlerweile auch gefunden. Habe den zuerst unter Senioren 3 gesucht   
109KM
Michael Brüggen, Fahrzeit 07:38:40 , Platz 20 Klasse Senioren 1, Team LOST IN THE WOOD
So das müßten alle gewesen sein, die in der Wertung waren.
@ René , Du als der Oberinternetfreak hast die Ergebnislisten nicht gefunden    Das ist ja nen Ding. Das habe ich ja sogar geschafft   
@ Schnucki, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Super Leistung. Das motiviert doch noch mehr   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Teamnamen gesucht   ...



ich Penner...  ...

@Sandra: Was ist eigentlich aus eurem Bekannten geworden ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Schnucki (14. Juni 2004)

Achtung, Achtung: Das Team hat auch ne Medaille / Pokal   

Auf der Marathon Distanz ist unser Team auf dem dritten Platz!!!!!    

Hier die inoffizielle Team-Auswertung für die Marathon Distanz / offene Klasse von S.Stiene
Damit hätten Ingo & Ingo und  Ralph auch einen Pokal gewonnen, sollen wir mal beim Veranstalter nachfragen!? 

Außerdem sind wir das Team mit den meisten Teilnehmern gewesen...Yeah!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung, Achtung: Das Team hat auch ne Medaille / Pokal
> 
> Auf der Marathon Distanz ist unser Team auf dem dritten Platz!!!!!
> 
> ...



Das is ja'n starkes Stück...   ; klar, frag mal nach. Den Pokal lassen wir uns per post schicken. Der Kommt dann an der WBTS in eine Vitrine...


----------



## marco w. (14. Juni 2004)

@ Ralph:
Frank, genannt FranG hat seinen ersten Marathon - im Gegensatz zu seinem Bike - heil überstanden, kann ihn aber in der Ergebnisliste nicht finden. Ist aber voll begeistert und beim nächsten Mal wieder mit dabei; dann vielleicht auch mit im Team ...

Da er aber von der "Feierabendrundenmannschaft" kommt, hat er leichte Kritik an den 827 Guides geäußert: "Die können ja gar nichts, hat ja keiner drauf geachtet, dass die Gruppe zusammen bleibt !!!"   

Jetzt aber mal eine Frage in eigener Sache:
wie viel esst ihr eigentlich bei einem Marathon bzw. was habt ihr am Samstag so alles in Euch reingestopft ??


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der Kommt dann an der WBTS in eine Vitrine...



Jou, an dem Betonbunker auf dem Staudamm, wo ihr immer eure Selbstauslöser-Fotos schießt. Und wenn die Wand voll ist, kommen die Pokale aufs Staudamm-Geländer, wenn das dann beidseitig voll ist....  

Glückwunsch allen, die die Schlammschlacht mit vorhergehendem "aufwärmen" auf dem heißen Parkplatz überlebt haben. Euer Dealer wirds mit Freuden sehen, wenn wieder neue Ketten und Bremsbeläge im 10er-Pack geordert werden!

Teamname müßte aber in "Lost in the mud" geändert werden, wobei, so "Lost" ward ihr ja garnicht!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jetzt aber mal eine Frage in eigener Sache:
> wie viel esst ihr eigentlich bei einem Marathon bzw. was habt ihr am Samstag so alles in Euch reingestopft ??
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf die Tatsache, daß ich am Vortag immer Nudel in recht großen Mengen esse, ändere ich meine Essgewohnheiten dafür eigentlich nicht. Morgens krieg ich nicht viel rein und habe gestern morgen nur Müsli gefrühstückt und auf der Fahrt noch nen Riegel.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin beeindruckt von Euren Leistungen und Ergebnissen    und das bei so netten Wetterverhältnissen.    Habe gestern vormittag das ein oder andere mal an euch gedacht.

Konnte mich leider nicht frühzeitig entscheiden mitzufahren   , aber der nächste Marathon kommt bestimmt. Vulkanbike-Marathon ist auf jedenfall gemeldet. Welcher steht denn sonst noch an? Erbeskopf?

Cu
Georg


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juni 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin beeindruckt von Euren Leistungen und Ergebnissen    und das bei so netten Wetterverhältnissen.    Habe gestern vormittag das ein oder andere mal an euch gedacht.
> 
> ...


 Hi Georg,

 den habe ich gebucht. Lange Strecke. Übernachtung habe ich auch, da die Anfahrt etwas lang ist. Obwohl, mit 5:00 aufstehen sollte es zu machen sein.  Will ich dieses Mal aber nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Für dieses Wochenende gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten in Belgien. Jalhay als CTF oder ebbt.be Nr 7 in Malmedy. Da gestern etwas mau bei mir war, sollte ein Ritt am Sonntag machbar sein. Entscheidet sich aber erst Do. oder Fr. bei mir. Dann kann ich abschätzen, ob mein Sponsor mich lässt.

 WBTS dürfte ja am Sonntag ruhig sein, da René den Eifel-rur-Cup fährt.


 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juni 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralph:
> 
> Jetzt aber mal eine Frage in eigener Sache:
> wie viel esst ihr eigentlich bei einem Marathon bzw. was habt ihr am Samstag so alles in Euch reingestopft ??
> ...


 stopfen, weiß nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Am Samstag 500 g Nudeln mit einer Joghurt Petersilien Soße. Als Einlage 300 g Garnelen in Knobi gebraten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ansonsten Obst, etwas Quark.

 Sonntag:
 3 doppelte Espresso (gehören zu einem Sonntag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) und Wasser.  Ich starte immer auf nüchternen Magen. Das belastet mich sonst nur. Unterwegs wird noch genug gefuttert und getrunken.

 Ich habe gestern bei 4:30 fahrtzeit fast 4.5 Liter Wasser getrunken und 3 von den halben Harvestriegeln.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe gestern bei 4:30 fahrtzeit...



 laut deinem Compi ? Ingo und ich sind 4:25 gefahren; Du bist 6 Min. vor uns weg und wir waren mindesten seit 10 Min. im Ziel als Du kamst.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (14. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> laut deinem Compi ? Ingo und ich sind 4:25 gefahren; Du bist 6 Min. vor uns weg und wir waren mindesten seit 10 Min. im Ziel als Du kamst.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Der Zeitangabe meiner Antwort bezog sich mit der Flüssigkeitsangabe auf den zuvor geschriebenen Text zur Verdeutlichung der vorherigen Aussage.

 Habe gerade meinen Compi nicht in der Hand. Werde das heute Abend sicher noch einmal überprüfen, um festzustellen, dass ich dann in 4:32:10 4.5 l getrunken habe. Leider habe ich aber versäumt den Rest der einflaschen im messbecher aufzufangen.

 Hm, Marco. Damit kannst Du dann natürlich meine ANtwort vergessen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Schnucki (14. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> stopfen, weiß nicht.  Am Samstag 500 g Nudeln mit einer Joghurt Petersilien Soße. Als Einlage 300 g Garnelen in Knobi gebraten. [



500 Gramm Nudel plus Sauce.... Holger Du Tier  das hätte ich jetzt nicht von Dir erwartet...  



Tja, aber als ich Dich direkt nach dem Rennen mit 

 sah, hätt ich es mir eigentlich denken können


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> ...Tja, aber als ich Dich direkt nach dem Rennen mit
> 
> sah, hätt ich es mir eigentlich denken können



Hättest mich mal mit der Ziggi sehen müssen...


----------



## Schnucki (14. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest mich mal mit der Ziggi sehen müssen...



Na, bei son ner Ziggi  habe ich keine Einwände....ein bißchen Spaß muß sein


----------



## Teenyx69 (14. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...300 g Garnelen in Knobi gebraten.



das ist doch unlauterer Wettbewerb!!!    
Die Konkurenten mit ner Knoblauchfahne ausser Gefecht setzen, so könnte sogar ich Gewinnen


----------



## reigi (14. Juni 2004)

Nächster Marathon in unserer Gegend:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1291830&postcount=213

Könnte man sich doch mal treffen, oder?

Viele Grüße an alle WBTSler


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Na, bei son ner Ziggi  habe ich keine Einwände....ein bißchen Spaß muß sein


 Hallo Sandra,

 also mein Weizen ist da schon etwas gesünder als die Ziggi. Das war ein leckeres Erdinger Allo frei. Hat genauso viel Alkohol wie eine Apfelshorle. Kannst Du unter dem Link alles nachlesen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schmeckt bloß besser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juni 2004)

Teenyx69 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch unlauterer Wettbewerb!!!
> Die Konkurenten mit ner Knoblauchfahne ausser Gefecht setzen, so könnte sogar ich Gewinnen


 Hallo Teenyx69,

 da ist ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen: "in Knobi gebraten" und "in Knobi eingelegt". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Beim Braten, nimmt die Garnele durch das Öl nur einen Hauch von Geschmack an, beim Einlegen und dann ungebraten verspeisen sieht das schon etwas anders aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Teenyx69 (14. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Braten, nimmt die Garnele durch das Öl nur einen Hauch von Geschmack an, beim Einlegen und dann ungebraten verspeisen sieht das schon etwas anders aus.



du, ich glaub wir sollten mal zusammen biken gehen, dabei können wir ja ein wenig Kochrezepte und Details austauschen bzw. erörtern    
Tourvorschlag wär eine von Juchhu´s Marathon-Ringwalltouren, da ist reichlich Zeit. Ich spiele bei Touren meist das Schlusslicht, also einfach alles nach hinten reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2004)

Hier noch mein Profil  !


----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mein Profil  !


Aua aua! Aller Achtung. Respekt vor der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit   
Ich glaube wir müßen mal zusammen trainieren gehen !?


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aua aua! Aller Achtung. Respekt vor der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit
> Ich glaube wir müßen mal zusammen trainieren gehen !?



Wiso  Einen 20er Schnitt fahren wir doch jeden Samstag bei unseren gemeinsamen Touren


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mein Profil  !



 Skandal !...Alter Schwede...des Wahnsinns nackter Kofferträger...


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wiso  Einen 20er Schnitt fahren wir doch jeden Samstag bei unseren gemeinsamen Touren



Kann mich an ähnliche Diskusionen in La Reid erinnern...nichtwahr @Dirk...


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zeitangabe meiner Antwort bezog sich mit der Flüssigkeitsangabe auf den zuvor geschriebenen Text zur Verdeutlichung der vorherigen Aussage.
> 
> Habe gerade meinen Compi nicht in der Hand. Werde das heute Abend sicher noch einmal überprüfen, um festzustellen, dass ich dann in 4:32:10 4.5 l getrunken habe. Leider habe ich aber versäumt den Rest der einflaschen im messbecher aufzufangen.
> 
> ...


 So, um hier jetzt noch die Zeit vom Ciclo einzutragen: 4:33
 profil als Anlage.

 Grüße Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> So, um hier jetzt noch die Zeit vom Ciclo einzutragen: 4:33
> profil als Anlage.
> 
> Grüße Holger



Genau...und das waren bei mir 4 Std. + ca. 10 Min. für die verpassten 4km.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wiso  Einen 20er Schnitt fahren wir doch jeden Samstag bei unseren gemeinsamen Touren


Ja ne ist klar!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung, Achtung: Das Team hat auch ne Medaille / Pokal
> 
> Auf der Marathon Distanz ist unser Team auf dem dritten Platz!!!!!
> 
> ...



@Sandra: Auf der Seite des Veranstalters gibt's jetzt auch ne Teamwertung; da sind wir 6er...brauchst Du evtl. etwas Nachhilfe in Excel ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (14. Juni 2004)

Hallole,

habe hier auch noch wenige Fotos. Bei Interesse: Fotos
Nachdem, was ich so alles an Profilen gesehen habe, könnte ich auch in einer Klasse WBTSP-Meister sein   Man beachte in meinem Profil die Top-Speed   
Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2004)

Heute hat mein Trainpartner und Kumpel Twiggy Geburtstag! Herzlichen Glückwunsch  . Auf das all deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen. Samstag    wir einen zusammen!


----------



## XCRacer (15. Juni 2004)

Häppi Börtdey


----------



## Dirk S. (15. Juni 2004)

Happy Birthaday Twiggy!
Lass dich Heute feiern!   

Die Wunden von Nutscheid sind verheilt und das arme Bike steht 
noch voller Schlamm im dunklen Keller. 

Habe mal wieder keinen 20'er Schnitt gefahren, war aber näher
dran als wie in La Raid.  
Ich bin mit mir zufrieden......  

Wann ist der nächste Marathon für einen 20'er Schnitt?????


----------



## rpo35 (15. Juni 2004)

Moin Ingo,

alles gute zum Geburtstag vom "alten Belgier"...    
Feier schön und lass Dich reich beschenken !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (15. Juni 2004)

@Twiggy
Alles gute zum Geburtstag!    


@ALL 
Gratulation zu den guten Leistungen beim Nutscheid Marathon.

Fährt jemand von euch in Dortmund beim Ruhrgebietsmarathon am 10.7 ?

Was ist für nächsten Sonntag geplant?


----------



## Happy_User (15. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau...und das waren bei mir 4 Std. + ca. 10 Min. für die verpassten 4km.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


 Na Ralph,

 da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass die 3 Minuten Korrektur Deine Konfusion behoben haben. Ich hoffe, Du konntest trotzdem gut schlafen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo Twiggy,

 herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Hatte dich ja eigentlich am Sonntag erwartet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Juni 2004)

Hi Ingo,

dann mal alles Gute zum    Laß Dich reich   und viel Spaß beim   und   .
Feier nicht zu dolle. Ansonsten morgen  :kotz: 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (15. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Na Ralph,
> 
> da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass die 3 Minuten Korrektur Deine Konfusion behoben haben. Ich hoffe, Du konntest trotzdem gut schlafen.
> 
> ...



Brutto also ca. 4:40...ich kann immer gut schlafen


----------



## "TWIGGY" (15. Juni 2004)

Danke @ all für die Glückwünsche 
@Happy_User 


			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Twiggy,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Hatte dich ja eigentlich am Sonntag erwartet.
> 
> ...


Ich war doch da.....bin nur als 55 ins Ziel gekommen   war an dem Tag leider nicht so gut drauf.Was solls wenn meine Erkältung weg ist versuch ich wieder zu attackiern  .

Zum Thema Topspeed....ich hab da 68,4 km/h erreicht nur was zählt das schon wenn man am Ende nur einen 15,79èr Schnitt hat  

Also bis die Tage dann


----------



## Schnucki (16. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sandra: Auf der Seite des Veranstalters gibt's jetzt auch ne Teamwertung; da sind wir 6er...brauchst Du evtl. etwas Nachhilfe in Excel ?...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Nee, Excel berherrrsche ich soweit. In der Ausschreibung stand was von getrennter Wertung pro Strecke und Klasse (offene Wertung und Sparkassenwertung) Aber ich muß gestehen, das ich wohl das Team "Radsport Nagel" geschlampt habe   Asche auf mein Haupt  

Also sind wir in der offenen Wertung 4ter geworden d.h. dann doch kein Pokal  

Grüsse Sandra


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, Excel berherrrsche ich soweit. In der Ausschreibung stand was von getrennter Wertung pro Strecke und Klasse (offene Wertung und Sparkassenwertung) Aber ich muß gestehen, das ich wohl das Team "Radsport Nagel" geschlampt habe   Asche auf mein Haupt
> 
> Also sind wir in der offenen Wertung 4ter geworden d.h. dann doch kein Pokal
> 
> Grüsse Sandra



mmh...auf der Nutscheid-Seite werden wir jetzt auf Platz 5 geführt


----------



## marco w. (16. Juni 2004)

@Ralph:

die in Nutscheid haben eben keine Ahnung   

@Twiggy:
Happy Birthday nachträglich   
und nä´chstes Mal kriegen wir dich   


Gruß
Marco


----------



## "TWIGGY" (16. Juni 2004)

marco w. schrieb:
			
		

> @Twiggy:
> Happy Birthday nachträglich
> und nä´chstes Mal kriegen wir dich
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe doch nicht  ...werd mich beim nächsten mal was mehr anstrengen und hoffen das ich dann 100% gesund bin um auch alles zugeben


----------



## Schnucki (16. Juni 2004)

So Jungs,

habe die offizielle Anwort wegen der Team-Wertung bekommen:

"Hallo Sandra,

danke für Deine Mail.

Bei der Teamwertung mussten wir eine Änderung vornehmen.
In der Ausschreibung stand die Teamwertung nur für die MegaBike Strecke. Nach vielen Nachfragen und "Drängen" haben wir eine Teamwertung für alle drei Distanzen gemacht. Dabei wurde aber nicht mehr nach Sparkassen und offener Klasse unterschieden.
Das schnellste Team hat einen Geldbetrag erhalten - keinen Pokal. Für die folgenden Ränge gabs leider nichts mehr.

Also, sporn Deine schnellen Jungs an, besser zu trainieren. Dann klappts beim nächsten mal. 
Bei einer Wiederholung werden wir dann die gleichen Steine herstellen!

Viele Grüße aus Waldbröl

Joachim Lorenz

P.S. Teamwertung ist abzufragen unter Rennergebnisse, Ergebnisdienst, Teamwertungen."

So, jetzt wißt Ihr Bescheid....nächstes Mal gibt's Steine  
werde auch fleißig weiter trainieren damit ich euch im kommenden Jahr auch anständig Beine machen kann und Marco nicht alleine unter mir leiden muss  Zur Not kommt mein diesjähiger Stein nächstes Mal mit und wir bei mangelnder Performance nach Euch geschmissen  Vielleicht vermehrt er sich dann ja  Mal schauen, wenn der Event jährlich ausgetragen wird können wir dann irgendwann auch mal ne eigene WBTS aus den Steinen bauen  

Grüsse ans taffe Team 
die Steine ähh Stiene Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (16. Juni 2004)

Ich dachte der Sparkassencup findet jedes Jahr woanders  statt?
 Hatte da soetwas vor dem Wettkampf gelesen.


----------



## IGGY (16. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Also, sporn Deine schnellen Jungs an


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie du uns anspornst


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> ..."Also, sporn Deine schnellen Jungs an, besser zu trainieren. Dann klappts beim nächsten mal."...



Also ich würde zu gerne wissen, was Du genau geschrieben hast


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde zu gerne wissen, was Du genau geschrieben hast



Also ich finden den unten stehenden Satz ziemlich zwei, ähh, eindeutig.   



			
				Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> ....und Marco nicht alleine unter mir leiden muss



Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finden den unten stehenden Satz ziemlich zwei, ähh, eindeutig.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



  ...der Michael wieder; wer sonst...


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juni 2004)

Nabend zusammen!

Da mich ja Herr Spitfire als alten lahmen Mann geoutet hatte, nochmal herzlichen Dank ,

folgt hier der Beweis, siehe Anlage  

Grüsse

Michael

P.S. Suche Rohloffnabe oder Singelspeeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen!
> Da mich ja Herr Spitfire als alten lahmen Mann geoutet hatte, nochmal herzlichen Dank



Mir kommen die  Aber dafür haste Dich doch gut geschlagen    So wie man es vorne in den Wald schreit, kommts hinten wieder raus      

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juni 2004)

Tach Gemeinde,

hab mal ein Foto (das Fotoalbum wird derzeit gewartet) von meinem neuen Bike gemacht; fahre ab jetzt den Viergelenker von Firebike. Wenn's klappt, wird heute noch 'ne Testrunde gedreht und je nach Testergebnis und Wetter morgen evtl. direkt den 1. Renneinsatz in Einruhr. Mal sehen...

Bis bald
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (19. Juni 2004)

Feines Rad! Sieht gut aus! 

Wird hoffentlich morgen bei "passenden" Bedingungen (Regen, Schlamm) eingeweiht 

Ich bin ab 10Uhr in Einruhr. Muß noch im Kids-Cup die Siegerin der ersten drei Läufe aus dem Vorjahr (Klasse Minimies) betreuen.


----------



## Happy_User (19. Juni 2004)

Hi Ralph,

 da hast Du dir ja eine feine Überhöhung eingebaut. Ist das ein L-Rahmen?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> da hast Du dir ja eine feine Überhöhung eingebaut. Ist das ein L-Rahmen?
> 
> ...



21 Zoll...der alte war 19 und doch etwas klein. Ich denke, die Überhöhung war vorher noch extremer aber wenn Du genau hinschaust; ist noch ein Spacer oben...für alle Fälle...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (19. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Gemeinde,
> 
> hab mal ein Foto (das Fotoalbum wird derzeit gewartet) von meinem neuen Bike gemacht; fahre ab jetzt den Viergelenker von Firebike. Wenn's klappt, wird heute noch 'ne Testrunde gedreht und je nach Testergebnis und Wetter morgen evtl. direkt den 1. Renneinsatz in Einruhr. Mal sehen...
> 
> ...


Kein Hardtail? Sieht aber gut aus . Kenne ich ja von JJ Bikes den Rahmen!


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Hardtail? Sieht aber gut aus . Kenne ich ja von JJ Bikes den Rahmen!



Dafür bin ich zu alt...  ...bist Du morgen in einruhr ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (19. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür bin ich zu alt...  ...bist Du morgen in einruhr ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Ja!!! Aber nur um Euch anzufeuern   ! Und um    zu trinken


----------



## derMichi (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo rpo!

Goiles Rad. Bald bekomm ich den Zwilling (nur in anderer Ausstattung) *lach*
Ich denke ab Montag kann ich mit einer "Abholung" rechnen. Freue mich schon wahnsinnig. Seit wann hast du es? Hast du es extra lackieren lassen? Die hatten doch nur noch ein schwarzes in 21 Zoll da - und das sollte ich doch bekommen?   

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Juni 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

ich habe mich heute beim Ultra-Black-Forest-Bike in Kirchzarten amüsiert.
Dort fand ja auch gleichzeitig die 1. Deutsche MTB-Marathon Meisterschaft statt. Es war einem ultrageile Veranstaltung. Über 4500 !!! Starter. Aber durch die Toporganisation gabs wie immer keinerlei Probleme. Pro Startblock max. 150 Starter und die Blocks starten in 2 Min. Abständen. Außerdem ist der erste Anstieg ca. 10 KM lang und hat eine mittlere Steigung von 11 %. Da zerfährt sich die Meute. Das Wetter war gut, kein Regen und oben auf 1250M Höhe hats ca. 6 Grad gehabt. Leider ist mir am ersten Anstieg die Rechte Taste an meinem Ciclo kaputt gegangen und ausgerechnet im Watt-Bereich hängen geblieben. Somit konnte ich mich nicht mehr so gut bzgl. Steigung, KM und HM orientieren. Und das Profil fehlt somit leider auch 
Was kam raus ?

Distanz 80 KM 2045 Höhenmeter
Fahrzeit: 04:23:14
Platz 323 von 891 bei Sen. 1
Gesamtplatz 491 von 1573

Ergebnisdienst 

Nachdem schweren langen Schlammarathon in Nutscheid letzter Woche, bin ich somit sehr zufrieden.   
Einige Bilder von mir gibts Morgen.

Viele Grüße 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. Juni 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe mich heute beim Ultra-Black-Forest-Bike in Kirchzarten amüsiert.
> Dort fand ja auch gleichzeitig die 1. Deutsche MTB-Marathon Meisterschaft statt. ...



Liest du auch hier !


----------



## Knax (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
kurze frage an die heimischen biker: wann/ wo kann ich die bilder zum CC-rennen in einruhr letzten sonntag finden???
ich weiß nur eins, das war mein erstes, aber lange nicht das letzte rennen!!!
hat wahnsinnig viel spass gemacht...auch wenn ich net so fit war.

Knax


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> kurze frage an die heimischen biker: wann/ wo kann ich die bilder zum CC-rennen in einruhr letzten sonntag finden???
> ich weiß nur eins, das war mein erstes, aber lange nicht das letzte rennen!!!
> hat wahnsinnig viel spass gemacht...auch wenn ich net so fit war.
> ...



Mußt Du hier ab und zu mal reinschauen...Iggy hat schon ein paar Bilder gepostet. Von mir kommen auch noch welche. Sobald die Ergebnisse und/oder Bilder beim SVEE veröffentlicht werden, kannst Du das alles in dem Thread finden.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. Juni 2004)

Mal eine Frage! Was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage! Was geht am Sonntag?



Also ich fahre auf jeden Fall am Sonntag; allerdings wahrscheinlich mit Boris von Roetgen aus.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

gut zu wissen, dass Ihr Sonntag fahrt und Ihr uns damit am Samstag nicht unnötig im Weg steht   

Abgesehen davon, frage ich natürlich ganz höflich um Wegerecht für Samstag.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> gut zu wissen, dass Ihr Sonntag fahrt und Ihr uns damit am Samstag nicht unnötig im Weg steht
> 
> ...



Hängt euch einfach ein Schild um den Hals "wir sind Kölner"; dann könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt...


----------



## Happy_User (22. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hängt euch einfach ein Schild um den Hals "wir sind Kölner"; dann könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt...


 Aber nur, wenn se auch ein Kostüm und Kappe tragen.


----------



## XCRacer (22. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage! Was geht am Sonntag?


Ich mache aller Voraussicht nach ein MTB freies Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (22. Juni 2004)

Huhu


Also ich schliesse mich IGGY an wenn mein Fuß bis dahin wieder mitspielt .Vorher wird aber nichts mit fahren IGGY  .Wenn sich keiner meldet mehr für Sonntag können wir ja mal telefonieren   Cu


----------



## IGGY (22. Juni 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> 
> Also ich schliesse mich IGGY an wenn mein Fuß bis dahin wieder mitspielt .Vorher wird aber nichts mit fahren IGGY  .Wenn sich keiner meldet mehr für Sonntag können wir ja mal telefonieren   Cu


Jeap


----------



## Frank S. (23. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage! Was geht am Sonntag?



Hallo IGGY,
ich bin Sonntag dabei!

Plan schon mal eine schöne Tour.


----------



## IGGY (23. Juni 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo IGGY,
> ich bin Sonntag dabei!
> 
> Plan schon mal eine schöne Tour.


LOL 
IGGY als Tourenguide bei seiner Ortskenntniss   
Naja ich mach mir mal Gedanken.


----------



## IGGY (23. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> LOL
> IGGY als Tourenguide bei seiner Ortskenntniss
> Naja ich mach mir mal Gedanken.


@XCRacer Vieleicht hast du noch einen schöne Tour für uns parat die wir mal nachfahren können mit Franks tollem GPS !?


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer Vieleicht hast du noch einen schöne Tour für uns parat die wir mal nachfahren können mit Franks tollem GPS !?



Nabend Jungs,

ich hätte da einen Vorschlag wegen Sonntag und so. Ich würde gerne nochmal die VTT in Eupen fahren, Start könnte ja in Roetgen sein, wären dann ca. 80 km und ca. 1600 hm. Ich würde den Guide per GPS spielen, so zu sagen ferngesteuert.   Wortmeldungen erbeten.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...wären dann ca. 80 km und ca. 1600 hm...



Hi Michael,

hast Du die Daten der 80er ? Ich bin bisher nur die 50er gefahren.
Wie auch immer; ich wäre dabei, das Wetter soll ja mitspielen !
Aber bitte nicht vor 11:00 Uhr...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> hast Du die Daten der 80er ? Ich bin bisher nur die 50er gefahren.
> Wie auch immer; ich wäre dabei, das Wetter soll ja mitspielen !
> ...



Aaalso, ich bin die lange Runde gefahren, laut GPS waren das ca. 65 km und Startpunkt Roetgen dürften nochmal ca. 20 km ausmachen, über Vennweg. Kannst ja einen fragen, der sich da auskennt.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kannst ja einen fragen, der sich da auskennt.  ...



Sischer, sischer...  also 11:00 Uhr ?...trag doch mal was ein...


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sischer, sischer...  also 11:00 Uhr ?...trag doch mal was ein...



Na gut, Termin  ist drin, on any sunday , high noon,, habe dein Anfahrtsbild gestohlen. 

Bis Sonntag

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (23. Juni 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 ist ja eine schöne Runde. Werde das einmal im Hinterkopf behalten. Hatte die letzten Wochenenden etwas viel WK. Sollte glaube ich etwas kürzer treten. Mal sehen.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, Termin  ist drin, on any sunday , high noon,, habe dein Anfahrtsbild gestohlen.
> 
> Bis Sonntag
> 
> Michael



Nett beschrieben...  ...den Diebstahl werte ich als "Mundraub" und wird somit nicht geahndet...


----------



## IGGY (23. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, Termin  ist drin, on any sunday , high noon,, habe dein Anfahrtsbild gestohlen.
> 
> Bis Sonntag
> 
> Michael


Bin dabei. Aber 6 Stunden? Wollt Ihr noch irgendwo    , oder warum 6 Stunden? Für etwas weniger Fahrzeit währe meine Familie dankbar   !


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei. Aber 6 Stunden? Wollt Ihr noch irgendwo    , oder warum 6 Stunden? Für etwas weniger Fahrzeit währe meine Familie dankbar   !



Michael hat in der Beschreibung das Frühstück in Ternell vergessen...  
Spaß beiseite; ich denke, es geht auch in 5 Std...und wir könnten auch um 11 Starten !


----------



## IGGY (23. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael hat in der Beschreibung das Frühstück in Ternell vergessen...
> Spaß beiseite; ich denke, es geht auch in 5 Std...und wir könnten auch um 11 Starten !


Sorry da habe ich mal wieder schlafende Hunde gewegt. Ist mir defenitv zu spät.  Dann könnte ich frühstens gegen 5 was mit der Familie machen. Das gibt   
! Nichts für ungut. Das nächste mal gerne!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry da habe ich mal wieder schlafende Hunde gewegt. Ist mir defenitv zu spät.  Dann könnte ich frühstens gegen 5 was mit der Familie machen. Das gibt
> ! Nichts für ungut. Das nächste mal gerne!



12:00 war ok und 11:00 ist zu spät ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 12:00 war ok und 11:00 ist zu spät ?


Ja sorry. Habe ich nicht drüber nachgedacht wie Spät es ja dann am Ende wird. Werde ja auch nicht jünger


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sorry. Habe ich nicht drüber nachgedacht wie Spät es ja dann am Ende wird. Werde ja auch nicht jünger



Junger Schnösel...  

Guts Nächtle !


----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2004)

12 Uhr ist für mich gerade noch vertretbar. Am Vorabend gibts bei uns nämlich Beach-Party inc. Sangria picheln aus etwas größeren Behältnissen.

Ich hab mich mal eingetragen, falls allerdings mein Restalehol schon die Promille-Grenze Richtung Prozent übersteigt, werd ich dann doch nicht kommen.

Also, wenn ich um 12 nicht da bin....wartet nicht auf mich, dann lieg ich noch irgendwo im Koma


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @XCRacer Vieleicht hast du noch einen schöne Tour für uns parat die wir mal nachfahren können mit Franks tollem GPS !?



Für die, die ab der Wehebachtalsperre starten, kann ich gerne eine Runde zusammen stellen. Wieviel km? Technisch anspruchsvoll, oder viel WAB?


----------



## IGGY (24. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Für die, die ab der Wehebachtalsperre starten, kann ich gerne eine Runde zusammen stellen. Wieviel km? Technisch anspruchsvoll, oder viel WAB?


Das währe nett von Dir! Kannst ja mal schauen ob du was gemischtes zusammen bekommst  
Hier schonmal der  Termin


----------



## "TWIGGY" (24. Juni 2004)

Hab mich mal für die WBTSrunde eingetragen mal sehen was der Rene für uns schönes hat vieleicht die Rund die wir mit RPO35,Dirk S ,XC-Racer und ICH...gefahren sind die fand ich nicht schlecht nette Downhills steile Uphills so von allem etwas....aber mir ist es egal  


cu on sunday


----------



## Frank S. (24. Juni 2004)

So ich habe mich mal für Sonntag angemeldet.

Ich habe aber nicht so viel Zeit, ich möcht gerne um 15:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.

Also wenn die Tour länger wird, werde ich irgendwo dann den schnellen Rückweg antreten.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> 12 Uhr ist für mich gerade noch vertretbar. Am Vorabend gibts bei uns nämlich Beach-Party inc. Sangria picheln aus etwas größeren Behältnissen.
> 
> Ich hab mich mal eingetragen, falls allerdings mein Restalehol schon die Promille-Grenze Richtung Prozent übersteigt, werd ich dann doch nicht kommen.
> 
> Also, wenn ich um 12 nicht da bin....wartet nicht auf mich, dann lieg ich noch irgendwo im Koma



Uns Uwe.

Was heist den bei uns? Hast du 2 cbm Sand in dein Wohnzimmer geschaufelt und nennst das dann Beach Party.   Halte dich einfach deinem Alter gemäß zurück.  

Ist irgendwie wie immer, einer hatte die Idee, ich machs dann und bin dann vielleicht nur mit dem bösen Wolf, äähh, Ralph im Wald. Angst  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...einer hatte die Idee, ich machs dann und bin dann vielleicht nur mit dem bösen Wolf, äähh, Ralph im Wald. Angst
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Hi Michael,

der "eine" warst doch Du selbst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. Juni 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...vieleicht die Rund die wir mit RPO35,Dirk S ,XC-Racer und ICH...gefahren sind die fand ich nicht schlecht nette Downhills steile Uphills so ...



Du meinst die hier ? 
Könnte aber in 3h etwas knapp werden. Ich schaue mal, wie ich Die Runde was verkürzen kann. Melde mich morgen hierzu!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (24. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst die hier ?
> Könnte aber in 3h etwas knapp werden. Ich schaue mal, wie ich Die Runde was verkürzen kann. Melde mich morgen hierzu!


Hallo Rene

Ja genau die meinte ich....mmmmmmmh stimmt von der Zeit her kann das was zulang sein ..... vieleicht hast du sonst noch was nettes in deine "Kiste" für uns


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2004)

Los gehts oben auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre. Den Thönbachweg entlang nach Großhau. Über Kleinhau am Wald entlang bis zur schnellen Abfahrt nach Obermaubach.

In Obermaubach über den Staudamm. Dann links hinauf zum Panoramaweg/Felsenpassage. Diesen Weg eine Weile folgen (An der Kapelle vorbei) und später wieder hinunter in das Tal. Die Rur gequert, über Kallerbenden nach Zerkall.

Ein Stück das Kalltal entlang bis Zweifallshammer. Hier das Tal hinauf nach Vossenack verlassen und zum Brandenburger Tor. Hier erwartet euch ein kleines Schmankerl. Ihr findet einen kleinen aber feinen Pfad.

Nun nur noch durch den Hürtgenwald zurück zur Staumauer.

Die Runde dauert nach den Berechnungen von NRW3D 2:45h bei einem 16er Schnitt.

Die Pfade in der ZIP-Datei haben pth und ovl Format. Viel Spaß beim Nachfahren. Und später Info ob es geklappt hat, OK?


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2004)

> 27.06.2004 - Tourvorschlag: Kleine Panoramatour


Mein angekündigter Besuch für's WE hat leider abgesagt 
Nehmt ihr mich am Sonntag mit?


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein angekündigter Besuch für's WE hat leider abgesagt
> Nehmt ihr mich am Sonntag mit?



Sischer, sischer...aber pass auf dem Weg nach Roetgen auf deinen Spiegel auf...;-)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juni 2004)

Roetgen?!?

Im Termin steht Sonntag, 11.00Uhr Wehebachtalsperre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Roetgen?!?
> 
> Im Termin steht Sonntag, 11.00Uhr Wehebachtalsperre



Ich dreh ab hier...ich dachte, du wolltest mit uns die Eupener VTT abfahren...!?


----------



## IGGY (25. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Roetgen?!?
> 
> Im Termin steht Sonntag, 11.00Uhr Wehebachtalsperre


LOL
Die Alten wieder   
Wir nehmen dich aber gerne mit


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dreh ab hier...



Now listen to: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Die Ärzte - Richtig Schön Evil !


----------



## redrace (26. Juni 2004)

HUHU

DASnur mal als kleiner Nasenlangmacher!! Mehr gibt es allerdings erst nächste Woche!!
Das sind wir schön runter gefahren allerdings mussten wir die ersten 150 hm durch Schneefelder tragen!!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juni 2004)

@Meik: Sieht nett aus...will auch weg...  

@Alle, die morgen biken wollen...hier regnets jetzt schon...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 hier sieht es zwar nach regen aus, aber bis morgen ist das alles weg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also ich kämpfe gerade damit, die Kurbelgarnitur der Shimano XT04 auszubauen. Problem steht hier beschrieben. Weiß einer von Euch eine Rat?

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Meik: Sieht nett aus...will auch weg...
> 
> @Alle, die morgen biken wollen...hier regnets jetzt schon...
> 
> ...



Morgen Ralph,

Da die Wetteraussichten sehr feucht sind, fällt der Termin heute ins Wasser. Wird aber wieder angeboten, vielleicht werden sich dann mehr Leute dafür erwärmen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Ralph,
> 
> Da die Wetteraussichten sehr feucht sind, fällt der Termin heute ins Wasser.



Na dann mal los Ralph! Schwing die Kurbel! Wir stehen um 11Uhr an der Wbtsp! Bei uns fällt nichts in Wasser


----------



## Bluerider (27. Juni 2004)

Hey hier fällt nix aus. Himmel lockert gerade fröhlich auf und das bisschen Naß von unten macht doch nix. Wird das Rad mal wieder gewaschen.   

Notfalls können wir uns die hardcore Singletrails durchs Gestrüpp ja schenken. Aber nur notfalls.

CU   Bis gleich.

Carsten


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2004)

Da es die ganze Nacht geregnet hat, wäre ich die VTT auch nicht gefahren...ich werde stattdessen auf den Hauptwegen durchs Venn Kurbeln. Da wird man nicht (oder kaum) dreckig und landschaftlich ist das traumhaft.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (27. Juni 2004)

@Hoven scheint die Sonne und ich werde jetzt einmal meine Teamkleidung einreiten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Allerdings habe ich nach den Putz- und Schrauborgien von gestern und heute Morgen keinen Bock auf Dreck. Werde mich auf die gute alte Strasse Wagen und richtung Monschau treten. Wenns läuft hole ich mir ein paar Printen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jungs & Mädels,

hoffe, ihr hattet ne schöne Tour. Ich bin wie gesagt ne kleine Runde durchs Venn geflitzt. Da ich ewtas angefressen darüber war alleine fahren zu müssen, bin ich etwas schneller gefahren...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## "TWIGGY" (27. Juni 2004)

@rpo 35 da bist du ja mächtig über die Piste gebügelt  *Respekt*
wir hatten auch eine schöne Tour mit sieben Mann bei doch recht gutem Wetter und Bodenverhältnissen ....bis auf einen heftigen Abflug von einem Mitfahrer der sich beim ablegen gleich den Lenker schief gezogen hat und einige Blessuren am Bein hatte mal abgesehen  .
Alles in allem hab ich heute 67 km 1065 hm mit einem moderaten Schnitt von 18,56 km/h gehabt   ich hoffe das du demnächst wieder dabei bist  
Ich brauch halt noch was mehr Windschatten damit ich an Rene und Ingo dran bleiben kann  

So bis die Tage dann cu


----------



## Knax (27. Juni 2004)

...an die 1000 Höhenmeter?! jetzt weiß ich, warum meine oberschenkel so brennen   super tour, jederzeit wieder!
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juni 2004)

Wie fast jedesmal gestartet an der Wehebachtalsperre. Sieben Nasen dabei: Helmut, XCRacer, Knax, Frank S., Twiggy und Iggy. In Großhau haben wir noch Blue_rider aufgesammelt, der etwas spät drann war und über den Rennweg abgekürzt hat.

Nach dem ersten Tankstopp in Großhau, wo einige durstige Mäuler angefeuchtet wurden, ging es über Kleinhau am Waldrand entlang und anschließend hinunter nach Obermaubach.

Über den Staudamm und hinauf zum Mausauel. Den Panoramaweg entlang. An der Waldkappelle haben wir eine Rast gemacht. Hier fanden die im Genre üblichen Fachgespräche statt. Ich erinnere mich an Iggys Kurbeln und das seine Bremshebel bemängelt wurden 

Auf der Abfahrt von Rath nach Zerkall hatte Helmut bodenkontakt. Ein paar Kratzer am Bein und ein verbogener Lenker blieben ihm als Erinnerung. Hier haben sich dann Helmut und Frank von uns getrennt.















Für uns anderen ging es weiter durch das Kalltal. Am Zweifallshammer hinauf nach Hürtgen. Hier haben wir unsere Flaschen bei der Feuerwehr gefüllt. Durch das Brandenburger Tor und den Schmugglerpfad gefolgt. Nach den Durchquerung des Hürtgenbach wollte sich Iggy dann beim Umfallen an mir fest zu halten. Ich konnte ihn jedoch abschütteln und somit krachter er ins Gehölz 

Nach den üblichen Auf und Abs machten Iggy und Twiggy schlapp. Die beiden hielten sich ständig an meinem Sattel fest!!! Letztenendlich haben wir uns dann bei der Wehebachtalsperre getrennt und die Gruppe aufgelöst.

Fazit: Schöööne Tour 

Die Bilder in Groß


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Auf der Abfahrt von Rath nach Zerkall hatte Helmut bodenkontakt. Ein paar Kratzer am Bein und ein verbogener Lenker blieben ihm als Erinnerung...Nach den Durchquerung des Hürtgenbach wollte sich Iggy dann beim Umfallen an mir fest zu halten. Ich konnte ihn jedoch abschütteln und somit krachter er ins Gehölz...Nach den üblichen Auf und Abs machten Iggy und Twiggy schlapp. Die beiden hielten sich ständig an meinem Sattel fest!!!...



Irgendwie lässt mich das Gefühl nicht los, evtl. etwas verpasst zu haben...    

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Bluerider (27. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs & Mädels,
> 
> hoffe, ihr hattet ne schöne Tour. Ich bin wie gesagt ne kleine Runde durchs Venn geflitzt. Da ich ewtas angefressen darüber war alleine fahren zu müssen, *bin ich etwas schneller gefahren...*
> 
> ...




Alter Strunxer. Waren ja auch nur 450 Hm. 
Na gut, ich hätte den Schnitt nicht hingekriegt.

Die WBTS-Zerkall-WBTS Tour mit den anderen 6 Jungs war für mich hart am Limit. Aber super-klasse. Immer wieder gerne. Und danach lege ich mich dann 
auf's Sofa. 

Nächstes Mal werde ich entweder früher losfahren oder mich beim Oldtimer-Club informieren, ob die Strecke Gürzenich-Schevenhütte wieder von historischen Fahrzeugen mit 30 km/h befahren wird. Dann kann ich das natürlich nicht rechtzeitig schaffen. Ansonsten CU am Friedhof Großhau.

@ XCRacer: Da ging mir aber mächtig die Pumpe und vor allem der Blasebalg. Sollte vielleicht mal nen Lungenfunktions-Check machen!?

@ Freiwillige Feuerwehr Hürtgen: GROSSEN DANK für die Wasserversorgung. Sonst wären die letzten Kilometer für mich noch härter geworden. Warum waschen die eigentlich Sonntags ihr Fahrzeug. Ist das nicht verboten? 

Ich hoffe unser Sturzflieger hat es noch gut bis Jülich geschaft. Alles gute. Wie war doch gleich Dein Name?

Bis zur nächsten Tour Jungs.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> ...Na gut, ich hätte den Schnitt nicht hingekriegt...



Ach...ist "Strunksen" schön...


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie lässt mich das Gefühl nicht los, evtl. etwas verpasst zu haben...


Habe fest damit gerechnet, das du an der Wehebachtalsperre auftauchst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (27. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe fest damit gerechnet, das du an der Wehebachtalsperre auftauchst!


 wäre er gekommen dann hätte er doch nichts zum "Strunksen"  gehabt   also ich hoffe allerdings das du beim nächsten mal wieder dabei bist rpo 35.... 

bla bla bla xc-racer wer war denn immer vor dir oben am Berg.....heeeeeeeee???
Nagut einmal hast du uns auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt   aber wir werden besser   und dafür das ich erst ca 2000 km gefahren bin, bin ich doch recht gut dabei!!!

cu


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe fest damit gerechnet, das du an der Wehebachtalsperre auftauchst!



Um ehrlich zu sein wäre ich auch gerne gekommen. Ich bin nur zu spät auf die Idee gekommen, ins Forum zu schauen und hab somit die Absage von Michael zu spät gesichtet. Das war mir dann zu knapp.

Beim nächsten Mal klappts wieder !   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (27. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie lässt mich das Gefühl nicht los, evtl. etwas verpasst zu haben...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Das trifft voll ins schwarze. Schade das du nicht dabei warst.
War echt eine sehr schöne Tour   
@XCRacer Danke für die Führrung   
Schlappgemacht???? Wollte nur mal deinen Sattel drücken ob der echt so weich ist wie er aussieht


----------



## IGGY (27. Juni 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> bla bla bla xc-racer wer war denn immer vor dir oben am Berg.....heeeeeeeee???
> !


Ich !!!!!   
Ausser einmal. Aber das macht der auch nicht nochmal mit mir! Hoffe ich zumindestens


----------



## redrace (27. Juni 2004)

HUHU

Hier werden ja wieder Geschichten erzählt!!   

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht meine Rennberichte und Rennbilder von der Europameisterschaft und Sallhausen online zu stellen. Wenn es interessiert hier habt Ihr es!! 

So jetzt sind wir die nächsten Tage in Prag!!   
Bis Samstag um halb sechs!!!!!


----------



## Happy_User (27. Juni 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 wo hier doch alle so fein am Strunzen sind, hier mein Profil von Heute. Die Tour ging wegen der schon fortgeschrittenen Zeit nicht nach Monschau, sondern über Hoven -Scheevenhütte - Stollberg - Eschweiler - Langerwehe - Eschweiler - Jülich - Hoven.
 War mega warm unterwegs: 29° und trocken. Zur Abwechslung mal etwas Kette rechts treten hat auch etwas. Kein Schlamm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (27. Juni 2004)

Mal was anderes. Wir haben uns Heute nochmal darüber unterhalten wie es denn mit einer Tagestour in diesem Sommer währe!? XCRacer schlug vor die schon im letzten Winter geplante Tour von Blankenheim zurück in Angriff zu nehmen. Wie sieht es aus? Jemand interesse? XCRacer kann ja mal detaliert aufschreiben was er sich so gedacht hat. Bei mir kommt aber in meiner Urlaubszeit nur die Woche vom 31.07-06.08 in Frage (wobei meine Frau am 03.08 Geburtstag hat), da ich sonst schon ausgebucht bin. Würde mich freuen wenn wir was auf die Beine stellen könnten!


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend zusammen,
> 
> wo hier doch alle so fein am Strunzen sind, hier mein Profil von Heute. Die Tour ging wegen der schon fortgeschrittenen Zeit nicht nach Monschau, sondern über Hoven -Scheevenhütte - Stollberg - Eschweiler - Langerwehe - Eschweiler - Jülich - Hoven.
> War mega warm unterwegs: 29° und trocken. Zur Abwechslung mal etwas Kette rechts treten hat auch etwas. Kein Schlamm.
> ...



Unser Langstreckler macht Tempo...Respekt Alter !


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes. Wir haben uns Heute nochmal darüber unterhalten wie es denn mit einer Tagestour in diesem Sommer währe!? XCRacer schlug vor die schon im letzten Winter geplante Tour von Blankenheim zurück in Angriff zu nehmen. Wie sieht es aus? Jemand interesse? XCRacer kann ja mal detaliert aufschreiben was er sich so gedacht hat. Bei mir kommt aber in meiner Urlaubszeit nur die Woche vom 31.07-06.08 in Frage (wobei meine Frau am 03.08 Geburtstag hat), da ich sonst schon ausgebucht bin. Würde mich freuen wenn wir was auf die Beine stellen könnten!



Ingo: 31.07.-06.08. minus 03.08...Das Fenster ist also riesengroß...  ...trag doch einfach was ein und mal sehen, was draus wird...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (28. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo: 31.07.-06.08. minus 03.08...Das Fenster ist also riesengroß...  ...trag doch einfach was ein und mal sehen, was draus wird...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Naja immerhin eine Woche   
Ist ja auch nicht schlimm wenn Ihr an einem anderen Tag fahren wollt. Ich wollte nur früh genug bescheid geben, damit ich vieleicht mit kann.


----------



## Happy_User (28. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Naja immerhin eine Woche
> Ist ja auch nicht schlimm wenn Ihr an einem anderen Tag fahren wollt. Ich wollte nur früh genug bescheid geben, damit ich vieleicht mit kann.


 Hallo Ingo,

 hier ist der Link zu dem Thema, in dem René die geplante Tour Blankenheim beschrieben hat. Blankenheim-Tour

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## reigi (28. Juni 2004)

jo, würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe die ersten beiden August-Wochen Urlaub. Da würde ich endlich noch mal die bereits Bekannten wiedersehen und den Rest vom Haufen mal kennenlernen.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend zusammen,
> 
> wo hier doch alle so fein am Strunzen sind, hier mein Profil von Heute. Die Tour ging wegen der schon fortgeschrittenen Zeit nicht nach Monschau, sondern über Hoven -Scheevenhütte - Stollberg - Eschweiler - Langerwehe - Eschweiler - Jülich - Hoven.
> War mega warm unterwegs: 29° und trocken. Zur Abwechslung mal etwas Kette rechts treten hat auch etwas. Kein Schlamm.
> ...



Auch einen zusammenen Abend,

war heute mit den Dackelschneidern unterwegs.

Im Gedenken an den Giro, der vor einen paar Jahren durch die Rureifel führte, startete ich in Monte Nideggen, rauschte durchs Val di Rur, wo mich eine halbe Stunde vorher die netten Carabineri um 25 EUR erleichtert hatten  , schnaufte nach Alp de Brandenberg, besuchte das Val de Kall, scheuchte das Giant die Muur von Simonskall rauf, machte ein Päuschen am Lago de Rur in Woffelsfiume, vernichtete jeden Menge Tornati nach Schmidt und beendete die Runde über den Col de Nideggen. Bene Giro 

Bona note amici.   

Mikele


----------



## "TWIGGY" (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Wollte mal hören ob jemand Interesse hat morgen zufahren....da ich Frühsicht habe und mein ständiger Tränigspartner Iggy durch seine Spätschichtwoche verhindert ist wollte ich so gegen 15.30 Uhr von der WBTS losfahren.....grobe Richtung ist Simonskall aber wohl ehr WAB weniger Trails .....also wenn jemand Lust haben sollte mal kurz schreiben   sonst fahr ich die WBTS nicht an.

cu


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Auch einen zusammenen Abend,
> 
> war heute mit den Dackelschneidern unterwegs...



Nabend Schönwetterfahrer...  ,

nette Story; mit Bildern wäre sie nochmal so schön !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juni 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...so gegen 15.30 Uhr von der WBTS losfahren...



Schade Ingo; viel zu früh für mich. Kann erst gegen 18:30 starten. Hoffentlich kann mein Kumpel Boris morgen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Schönwetterfahrer...  ,
> 
> nette Story; mit Bildern wäre sie nochmal so schön !
> 
> ...



Wolle Ärger mit Don Mikele, isch weisch wo du wohnst.

Ne ne, Fotos versauen den Schnitt, Rennradler sind da ein wenig komisch   

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ne ne, Fotos versauen den Schnitt...



Hatte meine Cam am Sonntag auch nicht dabei...


----------



## Happy_User (29. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wolle Ärger mit Don Mikele, isch weisch wo du wohnst.
> 
> Ne ne, Fotos versauen den Schnitt, Rennradler sind da ein wenig komisch
> 
> ...


 Moin Don,

 da biste wohl im falschen Team gelistet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bei t-mobile bekommste ein Knopf ins Ohr und das MMS Handy mit Digicam auf den Lenker getackert. Da kannste dann gleich die Fotos auf den Server übertragen und den Bericht in den Abfahrten SIMSEN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wähle dann noch das Modell von Nokia, und Du überträgst Deine Pulswerte mit dem Handy noch dazu. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## "TWIGGY" (29. Juni 2004)

Tach auch

Leider musste ich heute alleine meine Runde drehen,diese führte mich von der WBTS über den Rennweg nach Kleinhau von da aus runter nach Obermaubach, dort kurz überlegt ob ich die Kaprelle anfahre .....nein heute nicht   hatte Angst das irgendein XC-Racer plötzlich im steilsten Stück an mir vorbei schiesst....also bin ich dann den Rurradweg in Richtung Simonskall gefahren vorbei an der Mestringer Mühle....angekommen in Simonskall kurze Rast in der Sonne und neue Energie schöpfen für den Anstieg zur Kalltallsperre von dort aus weiter zum Jägerhaus und über Raffelsbrad runter Richtung Gottfriedskreuz nach Mausbach zurüch nachhause.Muss sage das es heute richtig gut lief alles in allem 68,07 km Fahrzeit 02:51:19 das entspricht einem Schnitt von 23,84 km/h und das ganze hatte dann 776 hm nicht soviel aber ich bin sehr zufrieden  .Hoffe ich kann mich weiter so steigern   Bis zum nächsten mal....

Cu


----------



## Handlampe (29. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne, Fotos versauen den Schnitt, Rennradler sind da ein wenig komisch



Also wirklich, dann leg dir doch mal ne aerodynamischere Cam zu... dann klappt's auch mit dem Schnitt


----------



## IGGY (29. Juni 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> Leider musste ich heute alleine meine Runde drehen,diese führte mich von der WBTS über den Rennweg nach Kleinhau von da aus runter nach Obermaubach, dort kurz überlegt ob ich die Kaprelle anfahre .....nein heute nicht   hatte Angst das irgendein XC-Racer plötzlich im steilsten Stück an mir vorbei schiesst....also bin ich dann den Rurradweg in Richtung Simonskall gefahren vorbei an der Mestringer Mühle....angekommen in Simonskall kurze Rast in der Sonne und neue Energie schöpfen für den Anstieg zur Kalltallsperre von dort aus weiter zum Jägerhaus und über Raffelsbrad runter Richtung Gottfriedskreuz nach Mausbach zurüch nachhause.Muss sage das es heute richtig gut lief alles in allem 68,07 km Fahrzeit 02:51:19 das entspricht einem Schnitt von 23,84 km/h und das ganze hatte dann 776 hm nicht soviel aber ich bin sehr zufrieden  .Hoffe ich kann mich weiter so steigern   Bis zum nächsten mal....
> 
> Cu



Schön zu hören das es wieder läuft. Wie schauts denn mit Sonntag? Einer eine Idee wo wir hinfahren könnten?


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juni 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> Leider musste ich heute alleine meine Runde drehen,diese führte mich von der WBTS über den Rennweg nach Kleinhau von da aus runter nach Obermaubach, dort kurz überlegt ob ich die Kaprelle anfahre .....nein heute nicht   hatte Angst das irgendein XC-Racer plötzlich im steilsten Stück an mir vorbei schiesst....also bin ich dann den Rurradweg in Richtung Simonskall gefahren vorbei an der Mestringer Mühle....angekommen in Simonskall kurze Rast in der Sonne und neue Energie schöpfen für den Anstieg zur Kalltallsperre von dort aus weiter zum Jägerhaus und über Raffelsbrad runter Richtung Gottfriedskreuz nach Mausbach zurüch nachhause.Muss sage das es heute richtig gut lief alles in allem 68,07 km Fahrzeit 02:51:19 das entspricht einem Schnitt von 23,84 km/h und das ganze hatte dann 776 hm nicht soviel aber ich bin sehr zufrieden  .Hoffe ich kann mich weiter so steigern   Bis zum nächsten mal....
> 
> Cu



Tja, wer früh essen will oder schnell auf, äh, zur Mutti muß, der darf leider alleine fahren.  

Da sind wir ja fast die gleiche Stecke gefahren, allerdings habe ich noch einen für mich neuen Singeltrail nach Kleinhau entdeckt und den Kawdingsbums Turm angesteuert. Muß allerdings sagen, der Schnitt ist schon nicht schlecht, sollte ich vielleicht auf meine alten Tage doch noch mit richtigem Radtraining anfangen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Knax (29. Juni 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Schön zu hören das es wieder läuft. Wie schauts denn mit Sonntag? Einer eine Idee wo wir hinfahren könnten?



...nach St. Vith?! hoffe, dass das wetter hält, denn sonst bin ich mit meinem fast fred echt im arsch, wenn die strecke anspruchsvoll sein soll!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2004)

Nabend,

ich war auch eben alleine auf Tour: Von Roetgen über Lammersdorf runter ins Kalltal. Dann hoch nach Schmidt; die geilen Trails runter nach Schwammenaul; 1 x um den See incl. Honigberg (wo ich fast nen Salto gemacht habe...  . Dann wurde die Zeit knapp und ab gings über den Ziegenpfad hoch nach Kesternich und über die üblichen Feldwege runter nach Roetgen.
Zwischen Kallbrück und der Talsperre sind mir 2 Biker entgegengekommen; einer davon in nem IBC-Trikot. War das einer von Euch ?

Diesen netten Holzhaufen findet ihr auf dem Weg von Simonskall nach Schmidt direkt hinter einer Rechtskurve kurz vor der schnellen Abfahrt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ich war auch eben alleine auf Tour: Von Roetgen über Lammersdorf runter ins Kalltal. Dann hoch nach Schmidt; die geilen Trails runter nach Schwammenaul; 1 x um den See incl. Honigberg (wo ich fast nen Salto gemacht habe...  . Dann wurde die Zeit knapp und ab gings über den Ziegenpfad hoch nach Kesternich und über die üblichen Feldwege runter nach Roetgen.
> Zwischen Kallbrück und der Talsperre sind mir 2 Biker entgegengekommen; einer davon in nem IBC-Trikot. War das einer von Euch ?
> ...



Du blinder, alter Mann, das war ich.  Ich habe allerdings auch zu spät geschaltet und erst dann ein blaues Triko mit Herrn R2D2 in Verbindung gebracht.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Du blinder, alter Mann, das war ich.  Ich habe allerdings auch zu spät geschaltet und erst dann ein blaues Triko mit Herrn R2D2 in Verbindung gebracht.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Das ist doch unglaublich ! Als hätte ich die Powerbarklamotten zum ersten mal an


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juni 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> .....einem Schnitt von *23,84 km/h* ....


  Da hab' ich Glück gehabt, das ich nicht auch unterwegs war. Wenn du mich überholt hättest, hätte ich mir durch den Windzug bestimmt 'nen Schnupfen geholt


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2004)

Nabend,

noch schnell bevor ich in die Heia gehe...hier gibts nen kurzen Bericht und den Link zu den Bildern.
Mein Schnitt war auch nicht übel...aber um ehrlich zu sein: viel schneller könnte ich die Runde auch nicht drehen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (30. Juni 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...nach St. Vith?! hoffe, dass das wetter hält, denn sonst bin ich mit meinem fast fred echt im arsch, wenn die strecke anspruchsvoll sein soll!
> Knax


Da werde ich nicht hinfahren. Irgendwie fehlt mir im Moment der Drive. Wenn du magst kann ich dir für Sonntag einen Satz Schwalbe Black Jack Light 2.1 leihen!?
Meld dich bei interesse.


----------



## Knax (30. Juni 2004)

...ich warte noch einen vernüftigen wetterbericht ab.   
wenn das wetter mies wird, komme ich gerne darauf zurück!
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
wie heißt eigentlich der schutzpatron der biker?! auf jeden fall fuhr er heute mit mir. folgendes: ich hab versucht ein steiles stück im kalltal zur kall runter zu fahren, war wohl zu steil und ich hab mich überschlagen...
bis auf ne wunde am ellbogen, nichts kaputt...alles dran 
hauptsache gefahren!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> wie heißt eigentlich der schutzpatron der biker?! auf jeden fall fuhr er heute mit mir. folgendes: ich hab versucht ein steiles stück im kalltal zur kall runter zu fahren, war wohl zu steil und ich hab mich überschlagen...
> bis auf ne wunde am ellbogen, nichts kaputt...alles dran
> hauptsache gefahren!
> Knax



Hi Knax,

ist ja nochmal gutgegangen...
mein Schutzpatron heißt Marzocchi, wenn der aussteigt, hab ich ein Problem...  . Würde mich mal interessieren, wo das genau war; ich fahre von Lammersdorf aus kommend auch immer so nen kleinen fiesen steilen Trail runter...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (30. Juni 2004)

...kann ich dir genau sagen, wo das war: ich bin runter ins kalltal zur staumauer, dann einmal rum...weil die runde um den see dann irgendwann über den fluss muss, ist da eine brücke über die kall... einen richtigen weg
gibt es da nicht, mehr so eine art wanderweg runter, und ich dachte, dass ich den fahren kann: pech gehabt. bin glücklicherweise net auf die steine auf dem weg geflogen, sonder eine böschung hinunter.
Knax *Lang-lebe-MET*


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann ich dir genau sagen, wo das war: ich bin runter ins kalltal zur staumauer, dann einmal rum...weil die runde um den see dann irgendwann über den fluss muss, ist da eine brücke über die kall... einen richtigen weg
> gibt es da nicht, mehr so eine art wanderweg runter, und ich dachte, dass ich den fahren kann: pech gehabt. bin glücklicherweise net auf die steine auf dem weg geflogen, sonder eine böschung hinunter.
> Knax *Lang-lebe-MET*



Ich denke, da bin ich schonmal hoch...daß man da nicht runter kann, ist aber klar oder ?...


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juni 2004)

Einen Schutzpatron hätte ich vorhin auch brauchen können. Im Dunkeln mit dem MTB auf der Straße (mit Licht!) habe ich eine längslaufende 5cm Fräskante übersehen. Außer Unterarm, Schienbein und Schulter verkratzt und geprellt ist alles OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das Rad scheint nichts nennenswertes abbekommen zu haben.

 Was soll's !? Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Schutzpatron hätte ich vorhin auch brauchen können. Im Dunkeln mit dem MTB auf der Straße (mit Licht!) habe ich eine längslaufende 5cm Fräskante übersehen. Außer Unterarm, Schienbein und Schulter verkratzt und geprellt ist alles OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ham wir jetzt die Seuche hier oder was ?


----------



## Knax (1. Juli 2004)

...
"Qualität kommt von Qual!" (Felix Magath)
Knax


----------



## Dirk S. (1. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Schutzpatron hätte ich vorhin auch brauchen können. Im Dunkeln mit dem MTB auf der Straße (mit Licht!) habe ich eine längslaufende 5cm Fräskante übersehen. Außer Unterarm, Schienbein und Schulter verkratzt und geprellt ist alles OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Rene,
hast wohl einen Kaffee zu wenig auf der Arbeit getrunken......  
dann hättest du die Kante bestimmt gesehen.
Fahr immer schön vorsichtig!


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Diesen netten Holzhaufen findet ihr auf dem Weg von Simonskall nach Schmidt direkt hinter einer Rechtskurve kurz vor der schnellen Abfahrt...



Da wär selbst meine Säge machtlos...

@ alle Gestürzten

Hätte da billig einen Restposten Stützräder abzugeben...


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Da wär selbst meine Säge machtlos...
> 
> @ alle Gestürzten
> 
> Hätte da billig einen Restposten Stützräder abzugeben...



 Hab auch noch ein Paar im Keller liegen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

Mahlzeit,

es ist wieder soweit...einer von denen diewassich hier des öfteren mit irgendwelchem geistigen Dünnschi** beteiligen, hat Jeburtstach...

Us Uwe @Handlampe: Bleib wie de bist; herzlichen Glückwunsch !!
   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

Nabend Leute,

hab euch was zu beichten...
so wie's aussieht, wird das bei mir mit Samstag nix. Haben uns augfrund des aktuellen Wetters und der Prognosen kurzfristig dazu entschieden, wieder nach Coratia abzuhauen...zwar früehstens am Montag, aber diverses Vorbereitungen und Einkäufe sind da wohl wichtiger als grillen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tweety66 (1. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Leute,
> 
> so wie's aussieht, wird das bei mir mit Samstag nix. Haben uns augfrund des aktuellen Wetters und der Prognosen kurzfristig dazu entschieden, wieder nach Coratia abzuhauen...zwar früehstens am Montag, aber diverses Vorbereitungen und Einkäufe sind da wohl wichtiger als grillen.



He Leute, das sieht ja wirklich mager aus mit Grillen am Samstag. Von den 10 bis 20 Leuten, die damals "auja" gerufen haben, sind mit uns nur schlappe 6 übrig geblieben. Schade. Da lohnt sich noch nichtmal das Fäßchen von Dirk S. Redrace hat auf jeden Fall keine Lust mehr und ich hab da, so wie es aussieht, nix mitzureden. Schade, hatte mich schon drauf gefreut.

Also: Grillen ist abgesagt   

Bis dann mal wieder, wenn meine Knochen das Radfahren wieder zulassen. Ich arbeite dran.  ... und füttert Eure Schutzengel gut!!

Viele Grüße

Edith


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

Oje...das ist jetzt echt mies, daß ich der Auslöser bin...ich hatte aber auch keine Ahnung, daß nur so wenig zugesagt haben...


----------



## redrace (1. Juli 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> He Leute, das sieht ja wirklich mager aus mit Grillen am Samstag. Von den 10 bis 20 Leuten, die damals "auja" gerufen haben, sind mit uns nur schlappe 6 übrig geblieben. Schade. Da lohnt sich noch nichtmal das Fäßchen von Dirk S. Redrace hat auf jeden Fall keine Lust mehr und ich hab da, so wie es aussieht, nix mitzureden. Schade, hatte mich schon drauf gefreut.
> 
> Also: Grillen ist abgesagt
> 
> ...




HUHU

Es ist noch nicht aller Tage abend!!  Ich suche mal einen Termin im August, da wird das Wetter hoffentlich auch besser!!


----------



## IGGY (1. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Es ist noch nicht aller Tage abend!!  Ich suche mal einen Termin im August, da wird das Wetter hoffentlich auch besser!!


Ja sorry. Ich konnte auch nicht ,da mein Sohn Kindergartenfest hat. Aber alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen ist ja eh nicht leicht. Vieleicht bin ich ja dann im August dabei!


----------



## redrace (1. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Oje...das ist jetzt echt mies, daß ich der Auslöser bin...ich hatte aber auch keine Ahnung, daß nur so wenig zugesagt haben...



HUHU

Ich habe auch einen "Auslöser", aber an der Kamera!!    Aber mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, wir alle werden deine Verschmähung unseres Grillfestes überleben und Du musst das zweite 10er oder die Kiste Erdinger alkoholfrei   holen, fürs nächste mal!!


----------



## Tweety66 (1. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> wir alle werden deine Verschmähung unseres Grillfestes überleben und Du musst das zweite 10er oder die Kiste Erdinger alkoholfrei   holen, fürs nächste mal!!



Au ja, genau so machen wir das. Aber hoffentlich habt Ihr jetzt nicht alle ein schlechtes Gewissen und wollt dringend etwas spendieren   . Dann würde das Grillen entweder in ein Besäufnis (mit alkoholfreiem Bier   ) oder eine Fressorgie ausarten.   
Aber Hauptsache, wir schaffen es, vor der nächsten Neujahrstour einen Termin zu finden.

CU


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Au ja, genau so machen wir das. Aber hoffentlich habt Ihr jetzt nicht alle ein schlechtes Gewissen und wollt dringend etwas spendieren   . Dann würde das Grillen entweder in ein Besäufnis (mit alkoholfreiem Bier   ) oder eine Fressorgie ausarten.
> Aber Hauptsache, wir schaffen es, vor der nächsten Neujahrstour einen Termin zu finden.
> 
> CU



Jau...August; aber bitte nicht am 7ten...*g*...
Ne Kiste bring ich mit...aber alkoholfrei is nich...  ...hab vorher schonmal gefragt: Ne kleine Biketour vorm grillen ?...könnte latürnich zur Folge haben, daß en paar Leute ne Dusche brauchen (ich Schwitzkopf z.B.)...und...kann man bei euch zelten ?

Fragen ü. Fragen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (2. Juli 2004)

Hier mal ein Termin 
für die Leute die am Sonntag nicht nach ST.Vith fahren! Wer möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Knax (2. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Da werde ich nicht hinfahren. Irgendwie fehlt mir im Moment der Drive. Wenn du magst kann ich dir für Sonntag einen Satz Schwalbe Black Jack Light 2.1 leihen!?
> Meld dich bei interesse.


...wenn ich mir das wetter so anschaue, wären ein paar mehr stollen aufm gummi net schlecht   
Knax


----------



## redrace (2. Juli 2004)

HUHU

Ich hab mal den 14.08.04 ausgekuckt zum grillen!! Startzeit 17:30 und die Modalitäten wie bekannt außer das rpo noch ne Kiste mitbringt!!


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> es ist wieder soweit...einer von denen diewassich hier des öfteren mit irgendwelchem geistigen Dünnschi** beteiligen, hat Jeburtstach...
> 
> ...



Hi Ralph, alte Hütte
... vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche....ich mein, ich schau natürlich des Öfteren bei euch vorbei, nur bin ich halt nicht immer topaktuell und wenn man bei euch mal einen Tag nicht auf dem Laufenden ist, dann gibts schon wieder fünfzehn neue Beitragsseiten...und da ist es schwer den Überblick zu behalten


Ich hoffe, wir können bald mal wieder ein gemeinsames Ründchen drehen


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...außer das rpo noch ne Kiste mitbringt!!



Jau...geht klar ! Zum glück ist für morgen eh bescheidenes Wetter gemeldet.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre mit Twiggy nochmal die Tour von letzter Woche ab.


 Sehr einfallsreich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> aus Stolberg-Thundermountain


 Schon besser 

 Grüße aus Dürwiss



PROST !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (3. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr einfallsreich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ajo war halt so eine tolle Tour mit einem so tollem Guide das wir die nochmal abfahren müßen   
Na dann mal    ! Aber denk dran nur das Alkoholfreie!


----------



## IGGY (3. Juli 2004)




----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2004)

Ich hab den Kinderkram zwar abgestellt, aber das ist echt nicht schlecht  Wo hast Du das denn aufgetrieben ?

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Bin jetzt also definitiv von Montag Abend bis zu 23zigsten weg !


----------



## Bluerider (3. Juli 2004)

Weg da mit den Boxen-Ludern. Die lenken am Waldrand nur vom Lenken ab.

@ IGGY: Ist das Deine Nichte - was sagt denn Deine Frau dazu? "Jage nichts, was du nicht erlegen kannst..."

Mir persönlich gefällt ja diese rosa Dingsbums nicht. Zumindest nicht mit Dings.   

Haaaaach, seuf, ich glaube ich hab' mich verliebt.       lol


----------



## Happy_User (3. Juli 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> Haaaaach, seuf, ich glaube ich hab' mich verliebt.       lol


 Und da red noch einer von den inneren Werten.


----------



## Tweety66 (3. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab vorher schonmal gefragt: Ne kleine Biketour vorm grillen ?...könnte latürnich zur Folge haben, daß en paar Leute ne Dusche brauchen (ich Schwitzkopf z.B.)...und...kann man bei euch zelten ?



Tja Ralph, meine bessere Hälfte hat Dich scheinbar ignoriert   .
Also: na klar wäre bei Interesse ne kleine Biketour drin. Im Siebengebirge oder besser in der Ville..., da gibt es hier schon Möglichkeiten. Eine Dusche führen wir auch im Wohnprogramm. Zur Not (wenn zu stark eingesaut) gibt es die Vorwäsche mit dem Gartenschlauch (Brunnenwasser, ziemlich bbrrr). Kein Problem. Und im Garten ist Platz für ein paar Zelte. Wenn Ihr Frühstück mit buchen wollt, alles machbar - aber dann bitte mit Voranmeldung, sonst gibts nur trockene Brötchen    .

Also bis dann

Edith


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Ralph, meine bessere Hälfte hat Dich scheinbar ignoriert   .
> Also: na klar wäre bei Interesse ne kleine Biketour drin. Im Siebengebirge oder besser in der Ville..., da gibt es hier schon Möglichkeiten. Eine Dusche führen wir auch im Wohnprogramm. Zur Not (wenn zu stark eingesaut) gibt es die Vorwäsche mit dem Gartenschlauch (Brunnenwasser, ziemlich bbrrr). Kein Problem. Und im Garten ist Platz für ein paar Zelte. Wenn Ihr Frühstück mit buchen wollt, alles machbar - aber dann bitte mit Voranmeldung, sonst gibts nur trockene Brötchen    .
> 
> Also bis dann
> ...



Das klingt doch super...werde mich dann rechtzeitig melden ! Ab Montag Abend geht's jetzt übrigens für 3 Wochen nach Kroatien...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tweety66 (3. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Montag Abend geht's jetzt übrigens für 3 Wochen nach Kroatien...



Schönen Urlaub und pass auf, dass Du das Radfahren nicht verlernst.

Edith


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Urlaub und pass auf, dass Du das Radfahren nicht verlernst.
> 
> Edith



Mein Bike kommt natürlich mit !...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (3. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den Kinderkram zwar abgestellt, aber das ist echt nicht schlecht  Wo hast Du das denn aufgetrieben ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph
> ...


Ich habe das hier im Forum gefunden. Ist doch super oder? Also mich stört das rosane nicht. Eher das Schild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (4. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Termin
> für die Leute die am Sonntag nicht nach ST.Vith fahren! Wer möchte kann sich gerne anschließen.



Hallo IGGY,
da ich letzte Woche schon nicht an euch dran bleiben konnte, werde ich diesen Sonntag mal eine Tour alleine machen!

Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen zu trainieren und dann werde ich auch mal erster am Berg sein.

Also bis dann


----------



## Bluerider (4. Juli 2004)

Bevor ich mich gleich auf's Bike schwinge hier noch eine Diskussionsanregung:
Habt Ihr schon mal einen Blick auf die IBC-Touren-Klassifizierung geworfen?


IBS-Touren-Klassifizierung (Forum) 
Ergänzung zur Touren-Klassifizierung

Welches Level haben denn die heimischen Trails im Hürtgenwald?

Bin mal gespannt, wann die erste Klassifizierung in einer Tourbeschreibung auftaucht  - oder gibt's das schon?


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo IGGY,
> da ich letzte Woche schon nicht an euch dran bleiben konnte, werde ich diesen Sonntag mal eine Tour alleine machen!
> 
> Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen zu trainieren und dann werde ich auch mal erster am Berg sein.
> ...


Na dann mal viel Spaß!


----------



## IGGY (4. Juli 2004)

Hi
Also mal was zur Tour von Heute. War mal wieder eine nette Truppe die sich eingefunden hat. Diesmal mit 2 neuen Gesichtern. Zum ersten währe das Charlie245 aus Breinig auch Tiefstapler genannt. Zum zweiten dann der Wiesel aus Erfstadt. Tourenbeschreibung brauche ich ja nicht zu machen da wir es uns diesmal leicht gemacht haben und die Tour von letzter Woche abgefahren haben.
Kurzes Fazit:tolles Wetter,nette Leute,schöne Tour.
Hier die Tourdaten:Tagestour 76.09km(bei mir),Farzeit:3:39:05, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit:20,83.
Nun ist mir aber was aufgefallen  	 !
Letzte Woche haben wir ja die gleiche Tour gefahren jedoch mit einem langsameren Schnitt wie Heute. Das sagt mir folgendes, das wenn mal die Alten nicht dabei sind es viel schneller geht   .
Also René!Ich  finde es nicht toll das du uns in unserer Entwicklung einbremst   
Trainier gefälligst mal was mehr damit es was schneller in Zukunft geht   .
Schönes We noch


----------



## charly245 (4. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Also mal was zur Tour von Heute. War mal wieder eine nette Truppe die sich eingefunden hat. Diesmal mit 2 neuen Gesichtern. Zum ersten währe das Charlie245 aus Breinig auch Tiefstapler genannt. Zum zweiten dann der Wiesel aus Erfstadt. Tourenbeschreibung brauche ich ja nicht zu machen da wir es uns diesmal leicht gemacht haben und die Tour von letzter Woche abgefahren haben.
> Kurzes Fazit:tolles Wetter,nette Leute,schöne Tour.
> Hier die Tourdaten:Tagestour 76.09km(bei mir),Farzeit:3:39:05, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit:20,83.
> ...




hallo!
nochmals vielen dank für die nette führung  . bin nun auch gaaaannnnz schön kaputt. von wegen tiefstapler  
alles in allem ist es wiederholungsbedürftig.
setze mich nun vor die glotze und werde warscheinlich nach 10 minuten einschlafen.
gruß


----------



## "TWIGGY" (4. Juli 2004)

Kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschliessen war eine *schnelle *schöne Runde mit ganz gutem Wetter.





			
				charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> schön kaputt. von wegen tiefstapler
> 
> 
> ...


Das schlafen hab ich schon hinter mir muss ja gleich arbeiten und da muss man ja auch fit sein,oder?


----------



## Happy_User (4. Juli 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

 nach dem ich gestern ein kleines Ründchen auf der Sophienhöhe geschubbert habe,





 hatte ich mir für heute eine kleine Runde mit etwas Trails etc. vorgenommen um auch noch vom Nachmittag etwas zu haben. Gentreu dem Motto: Der frühe Biker fängt den Wurm, habe ich mich kurz nach 8 auf den Weg über Tönbachweg, Hürtgenwald nach Niedeggen gemacht. Von dort ging es dann auf feinen Trails weiter nach Heimbach. Hier war die Zeit dann schon etwas fortgeschritten und habe mich dann für den ersten knackigen Anstieg nach Schmidt entschieden. (Wollte nicht den direkten Weg über Abenden nach Hovennehmen). Bei der Tankstelle in Schmidt habe ich dann noch einmal Wasser geladen und bin dann wieder über Niedeggen, Obermaubach, Ruruferradweg nach Hause gerollert. 

 Tour Übersicht:




 Höhenprofil:




 Übersicht 3D:





 Ein Klick aufs Bild ergibt die große Ansicht. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Nun ist mir aber was aufgefallen       !
> Letzte Woche haben wir ja die gleiche Tour gefahren jedoch mit einem langsameren Schnitt wie Heute. Das sagt mir folgendes, das wenn mal die Alten nicht dabei sind es viel schneller geht  .
> Also René!Ich  finde es nicht toll das du uns in unserer Entwicklung einbremst
> Trainier gefälligst mal was mehr damit es was schneller in Zukunft geht   .
> Schönes We noch


 Ja ja, is klar ! Ihr Pappnasen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich war heute in St.Vith zum 2.Euregio-Cup Lauf der zugleich zum zur East Begian Biker Trophy zählte und damit erstklassig besetzt war... >>


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das sagt mir folgendes, das wenn mal die Alten nicht dabei sind es viel schneller geht   .
> Also René!Ich  finde es nicht toll das du uns in unserer Entwicklung einbremst
> Trainier gefälligst mal was mehr damit es was schneller in Zukunft geht   .
> Schönes We noch



Na warte Freund...komm Du mal in unser Alter...*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesel (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

das war eine tolle Tour gestern. Ich glaube, ich war noch nie so flott mit dem
MTB unterwegs. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.

Gruß,
Volker


----------



## raffic (5. Juli 2004)

@ happy user

was ist das für eine geile software die die 3 D Karte ausgibt?
Habe ich hier zum ersten mal gesehen und hätte ich echt interesse dran.

Gruss
raffic


----------



## Happy_User (5. Juli 2004)

raffic schrieb:
			
		

> @ happy user
> 
> was ist das für eine geile software die die 3 D Karte ausgibt?
> Habe ich hier zum ersten mal gesehen und hätte ich echt interesse dran.
> ...


 Klickst Du hier.


----------



## Bluerider (5. Juli 2004)

Kartographie
------------

Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Topographischen Karten zur Tourenplanung. Magicmaps macht ja nen tollen Eindruck. Hab mir gleich mal die Demoversion geladen.
Kennt jemand den Unterschied zu den speziellen MTB-Karten / Version von Magicmaps?

Was ist alternativ z.B. mit NRW3D. Ist das die offizielle Kartensoftware vom Landesvermessungsamt.
Gibt's da Unterschiede, die erwähnenswert sind?


----------



## redrace (7. Juli 2004)

HUHU

Ihr glaubt es kaum ich habe es endlich geschafft meinen Tourbilder aus dem Urlaub in Sexten online zu stellen!! Allerdings sind sie auf Grund des nicht so guten Wetters  nicht so schön geworden. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben!!


Hier  findet Ihr sie, wenn Ihr auch schön sucht!!


----------



## IGGY (7. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ihr glaubt es kaum ich habe es endlich geschafft meinen Tourbilder aus dem Urlaub in Sexten online zu stellen!! Allerdings sind sie auf Grund des nicht so guten Wetters  nicht so schön geworden. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben!!
> 
> ...


Ich weis nicht was du hast. Die Bilder sind doch toll. Besonders mit der kurzen Hose im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (7. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe es endlich geschafft meinen Tourbilder aus dem Urlaub in Sexten online zu stellen!! ...


 Schöne Bilder! Aber wie kann man da nur zu Fuß hinunter gehen? Da muß man auf dem Bike runter! Ist doch viel sicherer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Aber nicht mit dem NRS! Mit 'nem Fully kann das jeder! Ist das dein Urlaubsrad oder fährst du das jetzt auch im Rennen?

*An alle:* Wie wäre es mit einer *Tagestour am Sonntag 18.07. ?* Wir fahren zeitig los und kehren mittags wo ein (zB. das *Ausflugslokal an der Urftstaumauer*). Tagestour heißt viel km (*ca.100 ab Wbtsp*) im geschmeidigen Tempo 

 Habe ja mal die Blankenheim-Langerwehe-Tour als Tagestour vorgeschlagen. Ist aber logistisch etwas aufwendiger (wg. Anreise mit Bahn/PKW). Werde ich aber auf jeden Fall noch in den Sommermonaten machen!

 Apropos Sommer =>


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *An alle:* Wie wäre es mit einer *Tagestour am Sonntag 18.07. ?* Wir fahren zeitig los und kehren mittags wo ein (zB. das *Ausflugslokal an der Urftstaumauer*). Tagestour heißt viel km (*ca.100 ab Wbtsp*) im geschmeidigen Tempo
> 
> _Da ich ja diese Woche mit Holger den Erbeskopf bezwinge ( hoffentlich ) wäre ne ruhige Tour nächste Woche ne schöne Sache. Also ich bin dabei._
> Werde ich aber auf jeden Fall noch in den Sommermonaten machen!
> ...



Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (8. Juli 2004)

Genau. Ich warte ab, wie ich mich am Montag fühle. vom Grundsatz ist das ja meine Strecke. Da laufe ich ja gerade erst warm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Muss langsam mal nach neuen Riezen suchen. Trier -> Düren an einem Tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wegen Blankenheim hatte ich überlegt, ob nicht vielleicht jemand einen Anhänger hätte, oder wir diesen leihe, und die Kosten durch Anzahl Biker teilen. Dann mit einem Wagen runter und wieder hoch. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## "TWIGGY" (8. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *An alle:* Wie wäre es mit einer *Tagestour am Sonntag 18.07. ?* Wir fahren zeitig los und kehren mittags wo ein (zB. das *Ausflugslokal an der Urftstaumauer*). Tagestour heißt viel km (*ca.100 ab Wbtsp*) im geschmeidigen Tempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juhu
Wenn ich Gesundheitlich bis dahin nicht schlapp mach werde ich mitfahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...ist aber doch keiner Ersatz Tour für die geplante Blankenheimtour oder?
Ich muss doch so langsam auch mal die langen Strecken fahren , damit ich nächstes Jahr auch die Marathonstrecken voll fahren kann in einem Tempo bei dem man nicht einschläft und nur überholt wird
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 von irgendwelchen XC-Racern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....

Was geht denn jetzt am Wochende schon jemand was geplant???


----------



## IGGY (8. Juli 2004)

Ich für meinen Teil würde auch gerne nächste Woche mitfahren. Ich werde aber erst am Montag bescheid geben. Was an diesem Sonntag geht würde mich auch interessieren Twiggy. Ich denke mal das sich wieder ein Teil nach Malmedy aufmacht? Ich stehe Dir aber zur Verfügung.
Bis Morgen Nachmittag!


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juli 2004)

Ich bin am Sonntag mit Meik in Malmedy

*Wg 18.07.:*
 Ich würde vorschlagen, das wir uns um *10Uhr an der Wehebachtalsperre* treffen und dann uns zum Rursee aufmachen. Wenn wir die Singletrails auslassen und nicht jeden Hügel mitnehmen sind wir relativ zügig an der Urftstaumauer. Hier gibt es u.a. leckere Erbsensuppe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Dann gemütlich am Rursee entlang zurück. Schließlich haben wir ja den ganzen Tag Zeit. So sollte es jedenfalls bei einer Tagestour sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bei Mistwetter können wir ja nur nach Simonskall und dort einkehren.

 Ich mache mal einen *Termin*. Sollte es mecker wg der Uhrzeit geben, ändere ich das noch!


----------



## redrace (9. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder! Aber wie kann man da nur zu Fuß hinunter gehen? Da muß man auf dem Bike runter! Ist doch viel sicherer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUHU

Da sieht man mal wieder das Du alter Stahlrossquäler keine Ahnung hast.  Das Rad hat zwar hinten eine Federung fährt sich aber wie eins ohne!! Also fast so wie dein antiquietres Gerät!!    
Ich bin ja auch gefahren  !! Edith war nur zu Fuss um meine Überrest einzusammeln!!  
Nee, das war so steil, dass man noch nicht mal vernünftig runter gehen konnte geschweige denn fahren!! 

Mit dem guten Stück bin ich auch schon mal Rennen gefahren, was man ihm auch schon ansieht!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir die Singletrails auslassen und nicht jeden Hügel mitnehmen sind wir relativ zügig an der Urftstaumauer.


Na ja,

einige Singletrails sollten wir aber schon mitnehmen. Warum nicht   Mal schauen, was sich so ergibt. So, jetzt gehts zum Erbeskopf. Bis Sonntag.

Viele grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (9. Juli 2004)

Für Sonntag hier mal ein Termin


----------



## "TWIGGY" (9. Juli 2004)

Bin Sonntag mit dabei.....hoffe nur das das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluerider (10. Juli 2004)

Habe hier was nettes gefunden: 

Die ultimativen Schräglagenbegrenzer, damit's in schmalen Downhill-Kehren nicht kippelt...










Passen die auch an's MTB ???


----------



## charly245 (10. Juli 2004)

hallo

ich habe mich auch wieder für sonntag eingetragen....ich hoffe nur, das ihr nicht wieder so gas gebt wie am letzten sonntag....konnte nämlich die ganze woche nicht fahren....
ich nehme zur vorsicht meine landkarten wieder mit.....  
ich hoffe auch mal darauf, das wir eine regenlücke finden werden....

@ iggy/twiggy
trefft ihr euch wieder in breinig/mausbach?

gruß


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Wg 18.07.:*
> Ich würde vorschlagen, das wir uns um *10Uhr an der Wehebachtalsperre*
> Dann gemütlich am Rursee entlang zurück. Schließlich haben wir ja den ganzen Tag Zeit. So sollte es jedenfalls bei einer Tagestour sein
> 
> ...


  Hier im Anhang die voraussichtliche Tour.
  Im Zip sind die pth und ovl -Dateien.

Hier habe ich mal was versucht. Der Film ruckelt etwas. Liegt an meiner betagten Hardware. Dateigröße ist 780kB ! Aktueller Windows Media Player erforderlich!

 Der Flug beginnt bei Obermaubach. Nachdem man Schmidt überflogen hat, stürzt die Strecke zum Rursee ab und überquert den Kermeter bevor die Kamerafahrt am Obersee endet. Links unten die Urftstaumauer.


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier im Anhang die voraussichtliche Tour.
> Im Zip sind die pth und ovl -Dateien.
> 
> Hier habe ich mal was versucht. Der Film ruckelt etwas. Liegt an meiner betagten Hardware. Dateigröße ist 780kB ! Aktueller Windows Media Player erforderlich!
> ...



Wau, sieht ja gigantisch aus! 

Mit was für einer Überhöhungseinstellung hast Du den den Film aufgenommen ???

Der Nebel, fast von Carpenter like ala ' The Fog - Nebel des Grauen' 

VG Martin


----------



## "TWIGGY" (10. Juli 2004)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ich habe mich auch wieder für sonntag eingetragen....ich hoffe nur, das ihr nicht wieder so gas gebt wie am letzten sonntag....konnte nämlich die ganze woche nicht fahren....
> ich nehme zur vorsicht meine landkarten wieder mit.....
> ...


Tach auch

Also ich denke das wir uns wieder in Mausbach zusammen schliessen werden und von da aus falls sich noch jemand eingetragen hat dann zur Talsperre runter raddeln werden...bin so gegen 10.45 Uhr am Markt in Mausbach.

@ XC-Beute ähmmm Ratte ähmmm ne Racer   hab mal geguckt in deiner Grafik 41% Steigung??? Ich wollte doch fahren und nicht schieben  

Ach ja und viel Erfolg morgen


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2004)

> Mit was für einer Überhöhungseinstellung hast Du den den Film aufgenommen ???


 Was heist hier Überhöhung? Bei uns sind die Berge so hoch 
 Ne quatsch! 300%



			
				TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @ XC-Beute ähmmm Ratte ähmmm ne Racer   hab mal geguckt in deiner Grafik 41% Steigung??? Ich wollte doch fahren und nicht schieben


 Weichei! Mann oder Memme ? 



> Ach ja und viel Erfolg morgen


 Danke!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (10. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was heist hier Überhöhung? Bei uns sind die Berge so hoch
> Ne quatsch! 300%
> 
> Weichei! Mann oder Memme ?
> ...


Memme??? wie jetzt ich kenne nur die Mehrzahl davon


----------



## "TWIGGY" (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute hier ein Tagebericht von unserer Tour heute:

Um 10.45 Uhr traffen sich Iggy und Charly 245 aus Breinig und meine einer am Mausbacher Markt..da sich niemand mehr eingetragen hat, haben wir uns die Anfahrt zu WBTS gespart, für den Fall das dort noch jemand gewartet haben sollte immer eintragen.Zuerst verhalten gestartet ginge es über Gottfriedskreuz in Richtung Solchbachtal dort angelangt wurde das Tempo schon etwas höher was allerdings nicht lang anhielt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grund hierfür war der Zusammenschluss mit den Prattdrivern die heute eine Tagestour fahren und somit nicht ein so hohes Tempo gehfahren sind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Nach einwenig small talk haben wir uns dann verabschiedet und das Tempo wieder angezogen und haben den Paternoster so recht schnell dann noch hinter uns gebracht.Am Jägerhaus oben dann runter zur Kalltalsperre und dann Richtung Simonskall dort ein wenig Slalom gefahren, weil doch trotz bescheidener Wetterverhältnisse recht viele Leute unterwegs waren , dies hielt sich dann auch dran bis nach Obermaubach wobei wir noch kurz auf eine Gruppe Biker getroffen waren die wohl etwas angefressen waren weil wir sie überholt haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einer von ihnen wollte sich das nicht gefallen lassen und hängte sich an unsere Hinterräder....aber nur kurz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 war wohl doch nicht sein Tempo.In Obermaubach angekommen sind wir dann schnell hoch nach Kleinhau wobei das letzte Stück Iggy noch mal richtig Gas gegeben hat....mir und Kai ist die Lunge und das Herz schon aus dem Hals gesprungen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 naja wir bleiben dran Ingo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 von Kleinhau dann zumm Brandenburgertor zum Berg mit den 17 Kurven (ich glaub der heisst echt so) dort runter und dann wieder Richtung Gottfriedskreuz wobei dort noch zwei nette Anstiege waren deren Bezeichnung ich nicht kenne...einer davon scheint der Lieblingsberg von Kai zu sein weil er dort immer wieder attackiert und dann anschliessend meint..."oh das brennt in den Beinen" tz tz tz warum machst du das denn dann auch immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Am Gottfriedskreuz angekommen sind wir dann noch ein Stück zusammen Richtung Mausbach gefahren haben uns dann aber getrennt wobei Kai und Ingo Richtung Vicht runter sind und ich alleine weiter nach Mausbach und zum Thundermountain gefahren bin.....alles in allem 75 Km in 03:28:00 = 21,51 km/h und 985 hm ich denke das war echt supi Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ach und DANKE an den der das Wetter macht wir sind nicht nass geworden...zumindest nicht von oben....

Cu next week


----------



## XCRacer (11. Juli 2004)

Meik und ich sind gerade ganz frisch zurück aus Malmedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (11. Juli 2004)

hallo,
schließe mich twiggy an und kann nur sagen das es wieder eine schöne schnelle runde war. 
freue mich wieder auf die nächste ausfahrt.
war gerade ne stunde mit meinem hund spazieren und die beine brennen immer noch von meinem "lieblingsberg"    
wünsche noch einen netten ausklang des "restwochenendes"
gruß


----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2004)

JO das war doch mal wieder eine nette Tour oder? Mir hats sehr gut gefallen. Schöner Bericht Twiggy   
Vieleicht bis Sonntag. Ich werde meine Frau versuchen zu überzeugen das die Tagestour sein muß   
Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Schnucki (11. Juli 2004)

Hi Jörg, hi Holger, hi at all...

Marco und ich haben am Samstag auch den Erbeskopf bezwungen. Allerdings reichte und die kleine Runde (65 km/1700 HM). Angeblich sollen dabei zum Schluß eher 68 KM und ca. 1900 HM bei rm gekommen sein. Wenn ich den Schmerzen meiner überlateten Sehne im rechem Knie glauben darf dann ist die inoffizielle Version warscheinlicher.

War wirklich ägerlich bin die letzten 15 km unter starken Schmerzen gefahren und fast nur noch mit dem linken Bein. ach der Zieleinfahrt habe ich mich dann gleich in's Massagezelt begeben und mich medizinisch versorgen lassen  War super ägerlich und hat mich leider um den dritten Platz in meiner Klasse gebracht. Mußte das Mädel vor mir leider ziehen lassen, obwohl die Muskeln und die Puste noch voll im grünen Bereich waren. War nacher froh es überhaupt bis in's Ziel geschafft zu haben.

Trotzdem war es ein super Marathon und der Schlamm bleibt mir dieses Jahr echt treu. Nur gut, dass ich das Matschinferno von Nutscheid überstanden habe. Mit diesem an alle in's Ziel gekommenen Biker verliehem Matsch-Diplom kann einen nichts mehr schocken. Allerdings war die Strecke neben dem Schlamm auch ganz schön beanspruchend für die Knochen. Next Year am Bestem mit nem Fully, dann hält wahrscheinlich auch ein Knie besser durch  

Yep....das war's von der Kölner Abteilung des Teams "Lost in the Wood"

Grüsse 
Sandra


----------



## XCRacer (11. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde meine Frau versuchen zu überzeugen das die Tagestour sein muß


 Gut so! *MUSS* sein 

 Wer mag, kann am Samstag nach Dürwiss kommen und mir beim Staffeltriathlon mit meiner Schwester zusehen.

 Jau, Twiggy! Schöner Bericht. Amüsant geschrieben


----------



## redrace (11. Juli 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg, hi Holger, hi at all...
> 
> Marco und ich haben am Samstag auch den Erbeskopf bezwungen. Allerdings reichte und die kleine Runde (65 km/1700 HM). Angeblich sollen dabei zum Schluß eher 68 KM und ca. 1900 HM bei rm gekommen sein. Wenn ich den Schmerzen meiner überlateten Sehne im rechem Knie glauben darf dann ist die inoffizielle Version warscheinlicher.
> 
> ...



HUHU
Da gratuliere ich mal, und da Du dein bestes gegeben hast und es Spass gemacht hat ist auch der vierte Platz ein Erfolg!! Aber denke auch daran Du hast auf jeder Seite nur ein Knie!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juli 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg, hi Holger, hi at all...
> 
> Marco und ich haben am Samstag auch den Erbeskopf bezwungen.



Das ist ja nen Ding   

hoffentlich gehts Dir wieder besser. Ja, ja. Das ist wirklich ne absolute Fully-Strecke. Nen echter Hammer !! Mit das beste was ich je gefahren bin. 
Hier ist mein Bericht mit Fotos dazu Erbeskopfmarathon 

Holger stellt hoffentlich noch die Finisherfotos ein.

Viele Grüße 

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (11. Juli 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg, hi Holger, hi at all...
> 
> Marco und ich haben am Samstag auch den Erbeskopf bezwungen. Allerdings reichte und die kleine Runde (65 km/1700 HM). Angeblich sollen dabei zum Schluß eher 68 KM und ca. 1900 HM bei rm gekommen sein. Wenn ich den Schmerzen meiner überlateten Sehne im rechem Knie glauben darf dann ist die inoffizielle Version warscheinlicher. Wir wollen ja mal nicht pingelich sein.
> 
> ...


 N'Abend gemeinde. Wer doch so alles da war, und nicht gesehen wurde. Da können wir ja nächstes Jahr das Hotel komplett buchen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Meine Ergänzungen und Bilder zum Erbeskopf.

 Welchen Marathon nehmen wir als nächstes? 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## reigi (12. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Marathon nehmen wir als nächstes?



Einen, den wir am Sonntag gefahren sind und der gar nicht weit entfernt von hier ist. Leider findet der (natürlich) erst nächstes Jahr wieder statt. Wir sind in Bolland (das liegt hinter Herve) gestartet. Die Strecke führte ins hohe Venn bis hinter Spa und war wirklich vom allerfeinsten. Die Mischung stimmte, die Ausschilderung war lückenlos, die Organisation war perfekt und was für 10Euro da geboten wurde, war toll (Zeitnahme, 5 Verpflegungen, Finisher-Urkunde, Bike-Wash, kaltes Buffet !!! und bewachter Bike-Parkplatz (damit man sein Essen in Ruhe genießen konnte)). Wir sind die 90km-Runde gefahren mit ca. 1.700 Höhenmetern. Man konnte auch noch eine 58er-Runde fahren. Absolut zu empfehlen für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## IGGY (12. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gut so! *MUSS* sein


Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. Juli 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut zu empfehlen für nächstes Jahr.


Ich sags ja immer wieder,
man muß sich clonen lassen um an all diesen Veranstaltungen im "Sommer" teilzunehmen. Hört sich ja super an reigi. Vielleicht liegen ja nächstes Jahr die Termine der Veranstaltungen ein Woche auseinander.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (13. Juli 2004)

Hi
Nochmal was zur geplanten Tagestour. Leute tragt Euch ein!!!!!!!!!
Bis jetzt sind wir nur zu viert. Wie schauts mit der Kölner Ecke aus?
Währe doch schön wenn man nochmal zusammen fahren würde!?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Nochmal was zur geplanten Tagestour. Leute tragt Euch ein!!!!!!!!!
> Bis jetzt sind wir nur zu viert.


Genau,
wo bleibt ihr denn alle ? Ich brauche noch Unterstützung. Sonst muß ich allein mit diesem Haufen wildgewordener Kurzstreckenracer    durch die Eifel turnen. Glaube das bekommt mir nicht   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (13. Juli 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau,
> wo bleibt ihr denn alle ? Ich brauche noch Unterstützung. Sonst muß ich allein mit diesem Haufen wildgewordener Kurzstreckenracer    durch die Eifel turnen. Glaube das bekommt mir nicht
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


lol Kurzstreckenracer nennt er uns


----------



## "TWIGGY" (13. Juli 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau,
> wo bleibt ihr denn alle ? Ich brauche noch Unterstützung. Sonst muß ich allein mit diesem Haufen wildgewordener Kurzstreckenracer  durch die Eifel turnen. Glaube das bekommt mir nicht
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Das Bedarf dann doch wohl eine genaueren Definition ....ab wann ist denn nun Langstrecke  

Bin Sonntag mit dabei


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juli 2004)

Mach' dir keine Sorgen, Jörg. Ich scheuch die zwei Ingos zwei-drei mal die Anstiege hoch, dann schnappen die für die nächsten 80km nur noch nach Luft und sind leichte Beute für dich


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mach' dir keine Sorgen, Jörg. Ich scheuch die zwei Ingos zwei-drei mal die Anstiege hoch, dann schnappen die für die nächsten 80km nur noch nach Luft und sind leichte Beute für dich



Na das nenn ich Teamwork,
Du fütterst an und ich mach den großen Fang  
Hoffentlich haben wir wenigstens etwas Glück mit dem Wetter   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (13. Juli 2004)

N'Abend zusammen!
Ich wollte mal versuchen meinen inneren Schweinehund zu überlisten, indem ich mich einem gewissen Gruppenzwang unterwerfe. Anders ausgedrückt: ich wollte mit euch ein paar Runden drehen, um neue Strecken kennenzulernen und vielleicht auch meine Kondition / Fähigkeiten etwas zu steigern.
Davor muss ich euch jedoch warnen: Ich bin bisher mehr so ein Freizeit-Gelegenheits-Mountainbiker. Mit der "Szene" kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus ("oh mein Gott - überall diese Fachbegriffe!"   ) und mein Können würde ich wohl auch eher als unterdurchschnittlich einschätzen. Ist aber etwas schwer zu sagen, da ich in letzter Zeit fast nur alleine durch die Gegend gegurkt bin.
Achja, und das Schlimmste: ich bin eher ein Schönwetter-Fahrer! Wenn der Boden schlammig ist, macht das nix, aber wenn's nach Regen aussieht, lass ich mein Rad ehrlich gesagt lieber stehen... (ich weiss, ich bin 'ne Memme!)
Naja, ich hoffe, dass sich dennoch ein paar Leute finden, mit denen ich demnächst mal 'ne Runde drehen kann... sobald die Sonne nochmal scheint!  
Ciao


----------



## IGGY (13. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mach' dir keine Sorgen, Jörg. Ich scheuch die zwei Ingos zwei-drei mal die Anstiege hoch, dann schnappen die für die nächsten 80km nur noch nach Luft und sind leichte Beute für dich


LOL einer von den alten die den Schnitt drücken meldet sich auch


----------



## "TWIGGY" (14. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mach' dir keine Sorgen, Jörg. Ich scheuch die zwei Ingos zwei-drei mal die Anstiege hoch, dann schnappen die für die nächsten 80km nur noch nach Luft und sind leichte Beute für dich


Hey pass mal auf das ich dir Tags vorher nicht den Stab weg nehme beim Staffellauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und ausserdem war doch geschmeidige Geschwindigkeit geplant oder wie war das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...ich für meinen Teil werd mich im hintern Teil der Truppe aufhalten und werd mir das treiben an der Spitze ganz entspannt anschauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist doch ein Tagesausflug und kein Tagesrennen....für den Fall das du sowas vor hattes muss ich meine Nennung dann doch wohl oder übel zurückziehne da ich für Sprints über 75km nicht genug Power hab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cu


----------



## IGGY (14. Juli 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich für meinen Teil werd mich im hintern Teil der Truppe aufhalten


Also so wie sonst auch immer   
Sorry der mußte sein


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juli 2004)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend zusammen!
> Ich wollte mal versuchen meinen inneren Schweinehund zu überlisten, indem ich mich einem gewissen Gruppenzwang unterwerfe. Anders ausgedrückt: ich wollte mit euch ein paar Runden drehen, um neue Strecken kennenzulernen und vielleicht auch meine Kondition / Fähigkeiten etwas zu steigern.
> Davor muss ich euch jedoch warnen: Ich bin bisher mehr so ein Freizeit-Gelegenheits-Mountainbiker. Mit der "Szene" kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus ("oh mein Gott - überall diese Fachbegriffe!"  ) und mein Können würde ich wohl auch eher als unterdurchschnittlich einschätzen. Ist aber etwas schwer zu sagen, da ich in letzter Zeit fast nur alleine durch die Gegend gegurkt bin.
> Achja, und das Schlimmste: ich bin eher ein Schönwetter-Fahrer! Wenn der Boden schlammig ist, macht das nix, aber wenn's nach Regen aussieht, lass ich mein Rad ehrlich gesagt lieber stehen... (ich weiss, ich bin 'ne Memme!)
> ...


 In der Theorie der menschlichen Geschichte, gibt es die Behauptung, dass diese sich in zwei Kategorien unterscheidet:


Jäger und   
Sammler 
 In der Theorie des Internets, gibt es die Behauptung, dass sich hier die menschliche Rasse in die Kategorien der


Beobachter und   
Macher (Teilnehmer, Erscheiner, etc.) 
 unterscheidet.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## "TWIGGY" (14. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Also so wie sonst auch immer
> Sorry der mußte sein


tz tz tz kaum hat er mal die Nase vorn muss er direkt einen auf dicke Hose machen...wenn ich das selbe essen würde  wie du und auch das gleiche Traningspensum machen könnte wie du dann hätte ich wohl auch weniger Probleme....dann viel Spass am Sonntag


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Also so wie sonst auch immer
> Sorry der mußte sein


 Mist! Das wollte ich gerade zitieren 

 @PacMan: Bist gerne bei uns willkommen. Allerdings wirst du in diesem Sommer wohl mit schlammfreien Schönwettertouren eher Pech haben. Wegen dem Tempo brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Schau einfach wann Twiggy mitfährt, dann passt das Tempo schon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hallo Ingo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bis Sonntag


----------



## charly245 (14. Juli 2004)

hallo ihr!
ich habe mich nun auch für sonntag mal eingetragen...
dann lerne ich den rest der gemeinde auch mal kennen

meine hoffnung ist nur...das iggy & twiggy nicht wieder sooo ein höllen tempo vorlegen...wußte nicht, daß ich mein puls in diese höhen bekomme!!!!  
aber gibt ja am sonntag unterwegs schnitzel und pommes...oder?

gruß


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juli 2004)

> aber gibt ja am sonntag unterwegs schnitzel und pommes...oder?


 Ich dachte eigentlich mehr Backfisch und Puffer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (14. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> In der Theorie des Internets, gibt es die Behauptung, dass sich hier die menschliche Rasse in die Kategorien der
> 
> 
> Beobachter und
> ...



@Happy_User: Du hast ja Recht! Und ich versuche eben gerade, den Evolutions-Sprung von Beobachter zum Teilnehmer zu vollziehen!   
Aber ich wollte eben erstmal die Erwartungen niedrig halten, entsprechend dem Scotty-Prinzip (= Captain Kirk: "Scotty, der Transporter ist kaputt" - "Ich brauche drei Stunden für die Reparatur" - "Ich geb dir zwei!" - "OK, ich mach's in einer...").   
Achja: Spinning ist (zumindest für mich) kein schöner Sport. Ich will nicht bloss stupide ein paar Kilometer runterspulen, sondern die Bewegung "an der frischen Luft" geniessen!

OK, dann muss ich jetzt nur noch mal mein Bike auf Vordermann bringen, und dann werde ich mich mal für 'ne Tour eintragen.
Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es recht bald mit dem Wetter aufwärts geht! Schlechter kann's ja eh nicht mehr werden...  :kotz:


----------



## Happy_User (14. Juli 2004)

Ich kann dich beruhigen, ich habe bei den WBTS Touren nur ein oder zwei Mal eine Regenjacke getragen. Im Wald ist man schon gut geschützt. Da ist Strasse fahren nasser und windiger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und das bischen extra Wiederstand durch weichen Boden, kaum der Rede wert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Achja: Spinning ist (zumindest für mich) kein schöner Sport. Ich will nicht bloss stupide ein paar Kilometer runterspulen, sondern die Bewegung "an der frischen Luft" geniessen!


  Korekter Ansatz, sehe ich auch so. Würde vielleicht nicht gleich diesen Sonntag die Sonntagstour nehmen, aber sonst ...
 Ansonsten kannst Du auch gut hier Kondition bolzen. Selbst bei diesem Wetter recht trockene Böden und viele HM machbar.

 Bis denne

 Holger


----------



## IGGY (14. Juli 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn ich das selbe essen würde wie du


Keine Ahnung was du Dir da immer zurechtlegst   
So langsam habe ich das Gefühl das du meinst ich nehme irgendwelche Mittelchen! Da muß ich dich enttäuschen! Dem ist nicht so. Nimms dir nicht zu Herzen was ich geschrieben habe. Bischen spaß muß der Mensch doch verstehen?
Hab dich doch   
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Wiesel (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Habe mich auch für Sonntag eingetragen. Ich hoffe mal, daß ich nach 100km keinen Rollstuhl brauche...

Ciao,
Volker


----------



## IGGY (15. Juli 2004)

An die Breiniger Fraktion. Wir treffen uns um 9.20 Uhr an der alten Polizei(Hebamenhaus) und radeln dann gemütlich über Mausbach (wo wir Twiggy aufgabeln) zur WBTS!
Bis Sonntag


----------



## "TWIGGY" (15. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam habe ich das Gefühl das du meinst ich nehme irgendwelche Mittelchen! Bis Sonntag


Ich meinte eigentlich die "isotonischen Frikadellen" naja was solls werd wohl der öftern falsch verstanden  ...für Sonntag siehts schlecht aus hab Halsschmerzen und Schnupfen werde kurzfristig ab bzw. zusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (15. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> An die Breiniger Fraktion. Wir treffen uns um 9.20 Uhr an der alten Polizei(Hebamenhaus) und radeln dann gemütlich über Mausbach (wo wir Twiggy aufgabeln) zur WBTS!
> Bis Sonntag




*(Hebamenhaus) * 
werde vorher noch entbinden und dann unten warten


----------



## IGGY (15. Juli 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte eigentlich die "isotonischen Frikadellen" naja was solls werd wohl der öftern falsch verstanden  ...für Sonntag siehts schlecht aus hab Halsschmerzen und Schnupfen werde kurzfristig ab bzw. zusagen.


Naja da haben wir wohl aneinander vorbei geredet. Liegt wohl daran das du öfters so eine Andeutung gemacht hast. Das mit den Halsschmerzen ist ja wohl voll die ********. Hoffentlich biste bis Sonntag wieder fit. Währe schade wenn du nicht dabei bist.


----------



## Tweety66 (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute, Ihr macht mir ja ne lange Nase.   Wünsche Euch viel Spaß auf Eurer Tagestour. 

Ich werd mich dann am Dienstag mal zum Metzger, äääh Krankenhaus begeben und mir ein bißchen am Knie rumschnibbeln lassen.     Einen Vorteil hat das Ganze ja: die nächsten zwei Wochen kann ich endlich mal wieder mehr Zeit damit verbringen, hier rumzustöbern und auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.

See you as soon as possible   

Tweety


----------



## IGGY (16. Juli 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, Ihr macht mir ja ne lange Nase.   Wünsche Euch viel Spaß auf Eurer Tagestour.
> 
> Ich werd mich dann am Dienstag mal zum Metzger, äääh Krankenhaus begeben und mir ein bißchen am Knie rumschnibbeln lassen.     Einen Vorteil hat das Ganze ja: die nächsten zwei Wochen kann ich endlich mal wieder mehr Zeit damit verbringen, hier rumzustöbern und auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung!


----------



## Happy_User (18. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin,
 ich hoffe einmal, das die Gewitter sich letzte Nacht auf Hoven konzentriert haben und Eure Route trocken geblieben ist. Könnte sonst Nutscheid ohne Zeitdruck werden. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juli 2004)

@Holger: Seit wann bist du so ein Schwarzseher? 

 Ich war am gestrigen Samstag mit meiner Triathlonstaffel unter dem Pseudonym "Laktatjunkies" beim großen Triathlon in Eschweiler-Dürwiss. Da wir in den letzten Jahren verwöhnt wurden (2002 - 3.Platz, 2003 - 2.Platz), war wohl klar, das endlich der Sieg her muß. 

 Mit einem guten Läufer, der erstmalig für unsere Familienstaffel antrat, sollte das Projekt "ENDSIEG" gelingen. Leider haben wir unsere Rechnung ohne den Feind gemacht. Wie mir Carsten, der Läufer der Siegerstaffel, mitteilte, wurde die Ergebnisliste aus dem Vorjahr ausgiebig studiert. Heraus kam eine unschlagbare "Team best bike Alsdorf" Zusammensetzung mit Nationalkader Schwimmerin und A-Klasse Radfahrer. Für uns unschlagbar. 












 Selbst der zweite Platz war uns nicht gegönnt. Das Team auf Platz Zwei trat ebenfalls mit einer ehemaligen Bundesliga-Schwimmerin an. Obwohl meine Schwester als 9. von 30 gestarteten Staffelschwimmer aus dem Wasser kam, war mehr als ein dritter Platz nach den beiden Radrunden nicht drinn. Immerhin konnte Läufer Burkhard den 3.Platz halten und wir waren trotzdem mit unserer Leistung sehr zufrieden, weil jeder von uns alles gegeben hat.

  Die Krönung des gut organisierten 20.Delphin-Triathlon war ohne Zweifel der Gratisstand von Erdinger! Prost!

Bilder


----------



## Knax (18. Juli 2004)

...das einem alle leute davon fahren, einen praktisch alt aussehen lassen, wo man selber doch denkt, man sei fit, kenn ich irgendwoher...welche sportart war das noch gleich?!    
bis gleich, Knax


----------



## PacMan (18. Juli 2004)

Na ich wünsch euch allen, die gerade unterwegs sind, trockende Füße!  Hier (in Eschweiler) scheint gerade das erste Gewitter hervorzukommen. Hoffe, ihr habt uterwegs mehr Glück! 
Ich werde mich dann mal zur nächsten Tour eintragen. Also vielleicht lieber mal 'ne kleinere Runde planen...


----------



## Happy_User (18. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> @Holger: Seit wann bist du so ein Schwarzseher?


 Hallo René,

 zum Einen habe ich gesehen, dass eine "Ersttäter" dabei sind, die noch nie die 100km gefahren sind, zum Anderen habe ich letzte Nacht noch den Boxkampf inkl. sintflut artigem Regen vor meinem Fenster gesehen.  Ich hatte schon die Sandsäcke bereit gelegt.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## "TWIGGY" (18. Juli 2004)

Huhu 
Die ersten Nudeln sind weg...mmmhhh lecker  
wurd aber auch Zeit zum essen!!!


			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo René,
> 
> zum Einen habe ich gesehen, dass eine "Ersttäter" dabei sind, die noch nie die 100km gefahren sind, zum Anderen habe ich letzte Nacht noch den Boxkampf inkl. sintflut artigem Regen vor meinem Fenster gesehen.  Ich hatte schon die Sandsäcke bereit gelegt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Holger schade das du nicht mitgefahren bist,war echt ne super Truppe die sich da getroffen hat und die Runde die wir gefahren sind war zwar etwas Asphalt lasstig aber richtig gut  .Zu den Leuten kann ich nur sagen das sie alle durchweg eine super Leistung gebracht haben und keiner!!!! schlapp gemacht hat.Mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch Glück bei einer Einkehr in  hat es sich so ziemlich ausgeregnet so das wir kein Wasser von oben abbekommen haben, wobei das von unten auch locker gereicht hat  .
So hab nachher noch ein Termin für ne Massage also bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. Juli 2004)

Holger hatte nicht Unrecht. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das der Regen in der letzten Nacht den Boden derartig aufweicht. Da wir heute einen relativ hohen Asphaltanteil hatten, waren die Gegebenheiten jedoch erträglich.






 v.l.n.r.: charly245, Twiggy, Wiesel, XCRacer, Iggy, Knax, Spitfire4

 Also ging es am heutigen Sonntag bei anfangs schwülwarmen Wetter zur Tagentour 2004 der Wbts-Biker. Das Ziel war der Urftstausee. Dort war auch eine Einkehr geplant.

 Aber erstmal der Reihe nach: Um uns nicht gleich bei den ersten Kilometern einzusuhlen, sind wir den Rennweg bis Kleinhau gefahren. Nun hinunter nach Obermaubach. Hier lieferte sich Jörg ein Sprintduell mit der Rurtalbahn. Obwohl beide in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse antraten, hatte Jörg klar das Nachsehen 

 Um Höhenmeter und damit auch Körner zu sparen, sind wir bis Blens im Rurtal geblieben. Erst hier stand der erste lange Anstieg hinauf nach Schmidt im Programm. Oben angekommen, ging es dann gleich wieder hinunter zum Rursee.















 Über die Staumauer Schwammenauel und hinauf zum Kermeter. Die tolle Abfahrt vom Honigberg hinunter nach Rurberg haben wir aus Rücksicht auf die Wanderer ausgelassen. Endlich die wohlverdiente Rast an der Staumauer der Urfstaumauer.

 Hier konnten wir uns mit Erbsensuppe und Käsehäppchen stärken, wärend draußen die Sinnflut ausbrach. Land unter am Rursee. Mensch, haben wir Schwein gehabt !!!















 Mit frisch gewaschenen Bikes ging es weiter nach Einruhr und Rurberg. Hier hat Rowdy XCRacer sind wieder mal mit senielen, alten Säcken angelegt, weil diese mitten auf der Straße geschlendert sind.

 Schnell weg hier. Also über das Weidenbachtal hinauf nach Steckenborn. Erst durch die Felder, dann Downhill nach Simonskall und nach ein paar Kilometern wieder raus aus dem Kalltal. Hier haben Iggy und Spitfire einen Boxenstopp eingelegt (siehe Fotos).

  Über Kleinhau und Rennweg zurück zur Wehebachtalsperre. Hier hat sich Twiggy in eine hübsche Rothaarige verliebt 

  Fazit: Super Truppe! Alle nett und voll Fit  Wann fahr'n wir wieder ?

  Schade, das nicht so viele dabei waren. Leute ihr habt was verpasst!

*Bilder*


----------



## Knax (18. Juli 2004)

...netter bericht und super pics, vor allem das mit den graffitti 
jetzt merke ich, dass ich doch zu viel gefuttert habe: bolonaise, gulasch, spaghetti und pudding... ich platze!
super tour, danke für die führung...auf jeden fall noch mal, vielleicht lerne ich dann endlich mal was an technik dazu   
Knax


----------



## Happy_User (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 sieht ja nach einer richtigen Wellness-Tour aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schlammpackung inklusive. 

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## IGGY (18. Juli 2004)

He René   
Hast uns wieder eine tolle Tour beschert. Hat Spaß gemacht mit der netten Truppe! Zu dem Thema wann fahren wir wieder. Ich melde mich wenn ich aus der Pfalz zurück bin. Dann können wir gerne nochmal sowas in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## Dirk S. (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo XC -Racer,
dein Bericht ist mal wieder spitze!   
Da habt ihr eine ja eine schöne Tagestour gemacht.

Da ich ja ein Schönwetterbiker bin habe Heute mal wieder
versucht trocken zu bleiben.
Ist mir mal wieder nicht geglückt. 
Gestern war ich auf einer RTF mit 165 Km und leider viel Regen.
Mein "Schatz" ist voll nass geworden.... 
 

Steht aber wieder trocken im Wohnzimmer!  
Bei der nächsten WBTS Tour bin ich wieder dabei..

Allen 100 'er Fahrern noch ein ruhigen Abend!


----------



## IGGY (18. Juli 2004)

Ups eins habe ich noch vergessen. Heute mußte ich erfahren das der XCRacer ein ganz böser Lümmel ist.  Im Zelt hat er mir an den *SACK* gefasst.
Schähm dich


----------



## Dirk S. (18. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ups eins habe ich noch vergessen. Der XCRacer ist ein ganz schlimmer mußte ich Heute erfahren. Im Zelt hat er mir an den *SACK* gefasst.
> Schähm dich




Da möchte ich aber doch mehr Details erfahren.......


----------



## redrace (18. Juli 2004)

HUHU

@xc 

Schöner Bericht und top Bilder!!

@all

Schöne Tour die Ihr da gehabt habt!!

Ich war heute mal wieder in Sachen NRW-Cup unterwegs.
War auch scön!! Schön matschig! Mehr gibts morgen bin zur Zeit auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. Juli 2004)

N´abend zusammen,

jau, kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen. War echt super   
Und mit dem angekündigten lockeren Tempo hat ja auch hingehauen   
Aber das beste ist. Da fahren wir bei Schlamm und Regen über steile Stufen und grobe Wurzeltrails, geben bei diesem naß-schwülwarmen Wetter alles, René opfert sich auf um zumindest ein Teil der Qualen bildlich festzuhalten und stellt diese dann für alle sichtbar ins Netz. Und was passiert. Na ? Logisch. Das Bild mit der rothaarigen Schnecke, die auch noch zu Fuß unterwegs ist  hat bis jetzt die meisten Downloads. Skandal    

@ Holger. Hopsa, da haste Dich aber völlig verspekuliert. Das war schon nen heftiges Tempo was da heute angeschlagen worden ist. Und das bis zum Ende.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (18. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ups eins habe ich noch vergessen. Heute mußte ich erfahren das der XCRacer ein ganz böser Lümmel ist. Im Zelt hat er mir an den *SACK* gefasst.
> Schähm dich


 War ganz schön schwer dein Sack! Na ja, kommst ja auch langsam in das alter, wo die Glocken länger sind als das Seil. 

[email protected]: Der "Sack" war ein Camelbak


----------



## charly245 (19. Juli 2004)

hallo @all

melde mich heute erst!
nach ca. 119km und 1850hm (zuhause) auf dem tacho war ich immer noch sehr froh....das ich mitgefahren bin!
erstaunlich, oder?
war ne echt gemütliche tour   
toller schnitt bei den bodenverhältnissen

von mir auch nochmal ein riesen lob    und ein "dankeschön" an den guide
bin bei der nächsten tour auch wieder dabei

gruß


----------



## redrace (19. Juli 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> N´abend zusammen,
> 
> j Da fahren wir bei Schlamm und Regen über steile Stufen und grobe Wurzeltrails, geben bei diesem naß-schwülwarmen Wetter alles, René opfert sich auf um zumindest ein Teil der Qualen bildlich festzuhalten und stellt diese dann für alle sichtbar ins Netz. Und was passiert. Na ? Logisch. Das Bild mit der rothaarigen Schnecke, die auch noch zu Fuß unterwegs ist  hat bis jetzt die meisten Downloads. Skandal
> 
> Jörg



HUHU

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden!!


----------



## Happy_User (19. Juli 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Holger. Hopsa, da haste Dich aber völlig verspekuliert. Das war schon nen heftiges Tempo was da heute angeschlagen worden ist. Und das bis zum Ende.


 ????
 Ich bin zu keinem Zeitpunkt von einem Kaffeekränzchen ausgegangen. Mir fehlt nur die Zeit, jedes Wo-Ende 8 Stunden mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein.  
 Bin leider nicht Lance und bevor ich ein schlechtes Bein bekomme, mach ich lieber mal einen Sonntag Pause. Dafür ist jetzt auch Wohnung und Zweitrad gereral überholt und ich spare viel Kraft in den Daumen. 

 Also, was ist nächsten Sonntag angesagt? Sauerland? Lockere Rothirsch-Tour? Oder locker mit dem Radel ab WBTS zu Reigi, dann etwas Holland und auf dem Rückweg über die Sophienhöhe und ein Eis in Merken? 

 <<< BUMM BUMM BUMMM >>> Trommelmodus aus >>>


----------



## Wiesel (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin auch gestern wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. Nachdem ich mein Rad mit dem Gartenschlauch "behandelt" habe, konnte man auch wieder seine originale Farbe erkennen   

Nach meinem unfreiwilligen "Abstieg" habe ich heute doch leichte Schmerzen im Rücken. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Was einen nicht umbringt, ...

Und die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt   

Gruß,
Volker


----------



## redrace (19. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> 
> Ich war heute mal wieder in Sachen NRW-Cup unterwegs.
> War auch scön!! Schön matschig! Mehr gibts morgen bin zur Zeit auf der Arbeit.




HUHU

Alles ist online!! *findmodus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnucki (19. Juli 2004)

Hi Jungs,

war leider etwas längere Zeit abgeschnitten vom Internet, daher melde ich mich erst jetzt mal wieder. Habt ja ordetlich was geschaft!!!! 
Glückwünsche an XC-Racer und Redrace.

Marco und ich waren gestern im Westerwald auf der CTF Altenkirchen. Hat sich auch auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Glücklicher Weise konnten wir, als es heftigst anfing zu gewittern, eine romatische Schutzhütte für uns und unsere Bikes finden . Am Schluß waren es dann 68 Km und angeblich 1100 HM. Letzteres glaube ich mal wieder nicht, da es irgendwie immer bergauf ging  Also gefühlte 1800 HM   
Ach so, die Fangopackung war übrigens auch mit im Startgeld inbegriffen  

Wer hat eigentlich vor am 21. August den Grafschaft Marathon mit zufahren http://www.djk-grafschaft.de/mtb_marathon.html
Folgende Strecken sind im Angebot:
115 km, 3.150 Höhenmeter 
65 km, 1.650 Höhenmeter, 
45 km, 1.150 Höhenmeter 
Das schöne ist, man kann sich während der Fahrt aussuchen welche Strecke es denn nun endlich sein soll. Ich würde ja mal gerne die ganz lange probieren...so als Test für St. Ingbert, wo ich wohl auch die lange Strecke antesten werde.

Viele Grüße

Sandra


----------



## IGGY (19. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute
Nun muß ich Euch was erzählen. Ich komme gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause und da sehe ich ein großes Paket von manitou im fkur stehen. Mein erster Gedanke ist. ******* Inga (meine Frau) reißt dir den Kopf ab! Ich habe doch garnichts bestellt!? Nun ja voller Erwartung öffne ich den Karton um nachzuschauen was sich darin verbirgt. Und was müßen meine Augen dort sehen? Eine niegel nagel neue Skareb Platinum SPV Gabel. Wo kommt die denn her denke ich nur. Aha ein Brief! Und nun kommt es. Ich habe gewonnen beim Preisausschreiben der BIKE! Hammer oder? 
Nun ja das gute Stück kommt aber unter den Hammer. Vieleicht klappt es ja mit dem RM Rahmen oder den neuen Laufrädern!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Juli 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat eigentlich vor am 21. August den Grafschaft Marathon mit zufahren



Hi Schnucki,

bin angemeldet. Vieeeeeeleicht bleibt es bei dieser Veranstaltung und im Vorfeld mal trocken. Werde wohl wieder die 115 Km mit 3150 HM in Angriff nehmen. Schlimmer als Erbeskopf gehts nimmer.  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (19. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> Nun muß ich Euch was erzählen. Ich komme gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause und da sehe ich ein großes Paket von manitou im fkur stehen. Mein erster Gedanke ist. ******* Inga (meine Frau) reißt dir den Kopf ab! Ich habe doch garnichts bestellt!? Nun ja voller Erwartung öffne ich den Karton um nachzuschauen was sich darin verbirgt. Und was müßen meine Augen dort sehen? Eine niegel nagel neue Skareb Platinum SPV Gabel. Wo kommt die denn her denke ich nur. Aha ein Brief! Und nun kommt es. Ich habe gewonnen beim Preisausschreiben der BIKE! Hammer oder?
> Nun ja das gute Stück kommt aber unter den Hammer. Vieleicht klappt es ja mit dem RM Rahmen oder den neuen Laufrädern!




HUHU

Gratuliere !! Ich gönne es Dir, wenigstens ein wenig    !! Aber wieso haben immer nur die anderen das Glück!!!??


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. Juli 2004)

Unglaublich Ingo,
dann mal  Glückwunsch. Unverhofft kommt oft. übrigens bei der nächsten Tour. Ich  trink  beides. Nur seh zu das nicht so viele mitfahren.
Sonst ist die Kalkulation für nen RM Rahmen oder neue Laufräder direkt in Hefeweizen versenkt   
Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (19. Juli 2004)

Gratulation Ingo,

 und da sag noch einmal einer: Bike lesen bringt nichts 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Knax (19. Juli 2004)

@Iggy: wieviel willste denn dafür haben?! (nur mal interessehalber)
für 50 euro kauf ich sie dir ab 
Knax


----------



## IGGY (19. Juli 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> @Iggy: wieviel willste denn dafür haben?! (nur mal interessehalber)
> für 50 euro kauf ich sie dir ab
> Knax


Na da machen wir lieber 25 draus. Sonst heist es nacher noch ich hätte dich über den Tisch gezogen   
Sie ist schon bei Ebay drin! Mal schauen was sie bringt.


----------



## IGGY (19. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mal einen Termin gemacht für Mittwoch. Ich habe noch keine Ahnung was ich fahren möchte. Sorry kann nur Mittwoch Twiggy und Knax, vieleicht lässt es sich ja doch bei euch einrichten!? 
Hier der Termin
Wenn sich keiner ausser den Breinigern anmelden sollte steuern wir nicht die WBTS an.


----------



## Knax (20. Juli 2004)

...sollte das wetter wie im augenblick so bescheiden sein   ,
dann fahr ich natürlich mit (wer klettert denn schon gerne im regen?!)
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly245 (20. Juli 2004)

@ iggy
glückwunsch zu der gabel!!!!!!!!!
ist ja der hammer....und ich dachte, das diese preisausschreiben immer "fakes" sind. 


ich habe mich mal für den termin morgen eingetragen.....
soll das wetter besser werden?  

überlege heute noch zu fahren....aber momentan habe ich nichtmal lust mit dem hund vor die tür zugehen...

gruß


----------



## IGGY (20. Juli 2004)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> @ iggy
> glückwunsch zu der gabel!!!!!!!!!
> ist ja der hammer....und ich dachte, das diese preisausschreiben immer "fakes" sind.
> 
> ...


HI
Dachte bis jetzt auch immer das das Fakes sind. Aber mitgemacht habe ich trotzdem. Wenn es Morgen regnet werde ich nicht fahren. Habe keine Lust schon wieder nass zu werden. Kann keine Erkältung gebrauchen vor meinem Urlaub. Nun ja ich werde Moren gegen 14 Uhr hier reinschreiben ob ich starte oder nicht.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal einen Termin gemacht für Mittwoch.


 Wenn es zeitlich klappt, bin ich dabei. Kann ich aber erst gegen Mittag sagen. Steuert ihr auf jeden Fall die Wehebachtalsperre an? Wenn ja, wieviel Uhr seit ihr dann da? Ich gucke um 14Uhr mal hier rein.

 Glückwunsch zum Gewinn! Das kostet dir aber ein paar leckere Weizenbier, gelle?


----------



## IGGY (20. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es zeitlich klappt, bin ich dabei. Kann ich aber erst gegen Mittag sagen. Steuert ihr auf jeden Fall die Wehebachtalsperre an? Wenn ja, wieviel Uhr seit ihr dann da? Ich gucke um 14Uhr mal hier rein.
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Gewinn! Das kostet dir aber ein paar leckere Weizenbier, gelle?


Hi
Wie gesagt. Ich werde auf alle Fälle um 14 Uhr hier posten. Wenn wir dann fahren werden wir um 15 Uhr an die WBTS kommen. Fid ich toll das du dann auch kommst. Kennst bessere Strecken wie ich 
Glaub mir ich bin froh wenn Morgen die Sonne scheint. Wenn nämlich nicht muß ich streichen   
Weizenbier? Aber nur Alkoholfreies!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (20. Juli 2004)

Alles klar Iggy! Werde mal schauen!

*@charly245:* Hast du schon etwas über den Händler in Kerpen mit dem Scandium-Rahmen erfahren?
 Bei ebay gibt's nen Scandium Rahmen zum selbermachen


----------



## Happy_User (21. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar Iggy! Werde mal schauen!
> 
> *@charly245:* Hast du schon etwas über den Händler in Kerpen mit dem Scandium-Rahmen erfahren?
> Bei ebay gibt's nen Scandium Rahmen zum selbermachen


 Händler? Kerpen? In Sinndorf hat vor ein paar Wochen einer neu aufgemacht. Hier in Kerpen gibt es nur einen ZEG Händler. (Lützler).

 Wurde auch im MTB Forum angekündigt. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## charly245 (21. Juli 2004)

hallo @ happy-user

in kerpen-türnich oder -balkhausen gibt es noch bike&sport
der unter anderem auch ein 8,7kg scandium-bike verkauft.
rahmen wiegen ca 1200g

www.bikeundsport.de

@xc-racer
leider habe ich micha noch nicht erreicht, da er nicht immer im laden ist.
versuche es aber weiter
gruß


----------



## Happy_User (21. Juli 2004)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo @ happy-user
> 
> in kerpen-türnich oder -balkhausen gibt es noch bike&sport
> der unter anderem auch ein 8,7kg scandium-bike verkauft.
> ...


 Jo, den kenne ich. Da hast Du aber noch ein gutes Stück von Kerpen zu fahren. Hat allerdings sehr hochwertige Bikes und der Besitzer war/ ist aktiver Racer.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar Iggy! Werde mal schauen!


 Muß leider absagen. Bin heute nicht dabei. Haben seit sechs Uhr Möbel und Kartons geschleppt. Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Brauche jetzt erstmal etwas Ruhe. Ich werde am Abend mal ne kleine Runde drehen.

 Wie sieht's denn *am Sonntag* aus? Treffen an der Wbtsp? Ist die Startzeit von letzte Woche* (10Uhr) OK*, oder ist euch das zu früh. Ich finde, wenn man um 10 fährt, ist man früher zu Hause und hat mehr von Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. Juli 2004)

Also ich würde Sonntag gerne 'ne Runde mit euch fahren! Mir persönlich wäre 11:00 Uhr lieber, aber als Newbie lass ich mich natürlich auch anstandslos überstimmen!   
So, Mittagspause zu Ende - weiterarbeiten!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen an der Wbtsp? Ist die Startzeit von letzte Woche* (10Uhr) OK*, oder ist euch das zu früh. Ich finde, wenn man um 10 fährt, ist man früher zu Hause und hat mehr von Nachmittag.



Joo,

ich wäre gerne dabei. Aber ehrlich gesagt nur um 10:00Uhr. Sonst habe ich durch die ganze An- und Abfahrerei gar nichts mehr vom Tag. Aber an mir solls wirklich nicht liegen. Wenn Ihr um 11:00 Uhr fahren wollt, dann starte ich halt um 09:00 Uhr in BaMüEi   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## IGGY (21. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Muß leider absagen. Bin heute nicht dabei. Haben seit sechs Uhr Möbel und Kartons geschleppt. Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Brauche jetzt erstmal etwas Ruhe. Ich werde am Abend mal ne kleine Runde drehen.
> 
> Wie sieht's denn *am Sonntag* aus? Treffen an der Wbtsp? Ist die Startzeit von letzte Woche* (10Uhr) OK*, oder ist euch das zu früh. Ich finde, wenn man um 10 fährt, ist man früher zu Hause und hat mehr von Nachmittag.


HI
Sorry bin auch nicht mit von der Partie. Muß das Zimmer fertig streichen. Meine Frau will es so   
Mit Sonntag wird bei mir nichts da ich am Montag in urlaub fahre. Ich werde Samstag Morgen eine Runde drehen.


----------



## IGGY (21. Juli 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> Sorry bin auch nicht mit von der Partie. Muß das Zimmer fertig streichen. Meine Frau will es so
> Mit Sonntag wird bei mir nichts da ich am Montag in urlaub fahre. Ich werde Samstag Morgen eine Runde drehen.


Ich sehe gerade das sich einige angemeldet haben. Könnt  ja auch ohne mich fahren!?


----------



## Knax (21. Juli 2004)

...und der kreis der biker wird immer kleiner: ich komme leider auch nicht, da ich keinen bock habe im gewitter zu biken. am wochenende bin ich schon auf dem weg in die alpen. 
bis dann,
Knax


----------



## charly245 (21. Juli 2004)

und noch kleiner!
...werde auch nicht fahren....
warte lieber auf den morgen, soll nämlich mal dauerhaft schön sein bzw. bleiben
schau nun mal was der ulrich heute so macht......
gruß@all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juli 2004)

Schade, hätte Heute mal Zeit gehabt nochmal mit Euch zu fahren. Vielleicht ein andermal. 
Ich werde mich jetzt auf den Weg in Richtung WBTS machen, mal sehen was das Unwetter so mit sich bringt.

Gruß Felix


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juli 2004)

Draußen geht gerade die Post ab! GEWITTER !!!

 Ich empfehle TV: Eurosport
 Internet: Live Ticker [1] [2]


----------



## Happy_User (21. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Draußen geht gerade die Post ab! GEWITTER !!!
> 
> Ich empfehle TV: Eurosport
> Internet: Live Ticker [1] [2]


 Macht mir Mut mit dem Wetter. Muss noch mit dem Bike nach Hause.
 Aber Regen => kein Wind. 

 Sonntag:

 Klares Votum *für 10:00 ab WBTS*. Schliesse mich Jörg an, da ist der Sonntag einfach kaputt und wir haben zuviele Kinderwagentouristen im Wald.
 Wie sieht es mit einem Ritt richtung Monschau aus? Der ist ja mal wegen schlechtem Wetter ausgefallen. Aber jetzt im Sommer... 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2004)

Tach Gemeinde,

frisch gestärkt aus der Schweiz     hätte ich wieder eine kleine Tour anzubieten: Sonntag, 24.07., Start 12 Uhr, Startpunkt etc. siehe hier, 

Was ist geplant: Groessere Runde durch die Rureifel. Über Kleinhau gehts ins Kalltal, Kalltalsperre, Jägerhaus, den üblichen Gräben ;-), Dreilägertalsperre, Roetgen, Nordwanderweg, Vicht und Wehbachtalsperre zurück nach Großhau. 

falls also ein Eingeborener Lust hat.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (23. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag:
> Klares Votum *für 10:00 ab WBTS*. Schliesse mich Jörg an, da ist der Sonntag einfach kaputt und wir haben zuviele Kinderwagentouristen im Wald.
> Wie sieht es mit einem Ritt richtung Monschau aus?


 Ich mache mal einen *Termin für 10Uhr Wbtsp*. Wir können gerne grob die Richtung Moschau ansteuern und wenn alles passt, diesen Ort auch erreichen. Wird aber bestimmt keine Spazierfahrt! Optional können wir nach dreiviertel der Strecke ins Belgenbachtal / Oberes Rurtal abbiegen. Zurück gehts so oder so über Einruhr - Rurberg usw.

 Also bitte nur Langdistanzler eintragen. Nächste Woche dann wieder was kürzer, OK?


----------



## Happy_User (23. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wird aber bestimmt keine Spazierfahrt! ...
> 
> Also bitte nur Langdistanzler eintragen. Nächste Woche dann wieder was kürzer, OK?


 Keine Spazierfahrt? So mit Schwitzen???  Hab mir extra ein neues Rennbike gekauft. 

 Bis Sonntag

 Holger


----------



## "TWIGGY" (23. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also bitte nur Langdistanzler eintragen. Nächste Woche dann wieder was kürzer, OK?


Dann wüsche ich Euch eine schöne Tour  ich werd dann mal eine kleine Runde hier im Wald drehen mit ein paar Freunden   bis nächste Woche dann.


----------



## Bluerider (23. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also bitte nur Langdistanzler eintragen. Nächste Woche dann wieder was kürzer, OK?



Ich übernehme dann diese Woche die Kurzstrecke (Grosshau > Obermaubach > Panoramaweg > Zerkall > Hürtgen, weiteres nach Lust und Kondition) mit ca. 35-45 km. 
Wer interesse hat, kann sich gerne anschließen...

Kurzstrecke Eifel So. 25.07. 

CU

Carsten

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

*Respektzoll-Modus an*     *Respektzoll-Modus aus*


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich übernehme dann diese Woche die Kurzstrecke mit ca. 35-45 km.
> Wer interesse hat, kann sich gerne anschließen...
> 
> Kurzstrecke Eifel So. 25.07.
> ...



So langsam entwickelt sich Großhau zum MOAB der Eifel.  

Wird ja dann morgen ganz schön eng auf den Trails.  

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## PacMan (24. Juli 2004)

Na dann schließ ich mich mal Bluerider an. Für so 'ne große Tour hab ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht genug Spinat gegessen.  
Viel Spass beim Radeln euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesel (24. Juli 2004)

Kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren. Ich bin heute auf die Hochzeit eines Freundes eingeladen. Das wird wohl eher etwas später heute Abend. Da würde ich wahscheinlich morgen nach 5km vom Rad fallen   

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Schnucki (24. Juli 2004)

Wahhh....wollte nur kurz mal ein Lebenszeichen abgeben....bin momantan leider beruflich super eingespannt.....komme nmicht mehr zum radeln, da ich fast immer erst nach 20 Uhr aus dem Büro komme,     und das Schlimme ist, dass ich glaube, dass der August nicht entspannter wird. 
Muss morgen leider achon wieder um 15:30 Uhr nach Berlin fliegen, kann daher noch nicht mal dieses  WE radeln.

Okay, genug gejammert  Soblad ich mal wieder Land in Sicht habe werde ich mich wieder melden...

Viele Grüße und ride on

Sandra


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2004)

*Hallo,Hallo!!!*

 Hab mich beim "Aufräumen" verklickt und den Termin versehentlich gelöscht.

 Also bitte nochmal eintragen, wer am Sonntag um 10Uhr die Tour Ri. Monschau mitfährt! Bisher waren es: spitfire4, Happy_user, Dirk S. und Ich (XCRacer).


----------



## Happy_User (24. Juli 2004)

Kein Problem René,

 wieder drin. Auch interessant, dass das System keine Mail versendet, wenn ein Termin verschwindet.
 Hätte ja auch eine gewollte Absage sein können. 

 Weiß eigentlich einer von Euch, warum die bei der Tour nicht mit umweltfreundlichen Autos im Fahrerfeld fahren? Sprich Gas oder etwas hybrides? Wird doch sowieso immer gesponsort und so müssten die bei den Touren nicht so viele Abgase inhalieren.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2004)

Ich denke mal, die Radler haben damit keine ernsten Probleme. Ansonsten sollten sich Firmen wie Toyota, die auf dem Sektor Hybridautos führend sind, um die Ausstattung der Fahrzeugflotte bemühen.

 Sinnvoll wäre es auch, die wegfliegenden Trinkflaschen aus irgendeinem verrottendem Material herzustellen. Bei fast 180 Fahrern und 5-10 Flaschen pro Tag und Person landet da einiges im Gebüsch. Ich habe noch keinen bei der TdF gesehen, der die leeren Flaschen zurück ins Auto gibt. 

 Bis morgen

*@Sandra:* Job geht nunmal vor. Radeln kannst du noch, wenn du die Rente durch hast  Viel Erfolg im Beruf


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juli 2004)

Tach Leute,

melde mich mal schnell aus dem Kroatien Urlaub zurück...das Wetter war Klasse; hab auch barv ca. 3x die Woche trainiert. Für morgen wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß, da  ich aufgrund meiner Übermüdung noch nicht dabei sein kann...*g*...

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph

@Sandra: Kopf hoch, das wird wieder !!


----------



## Happy_User (25. Juli 2004)

Moin,

 ich fahr dann mal los. Hoffentlich finde ich den Weg noch.

 Bis gleich 

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juli 2004)

Es trafen sich spitfire4 (Jörg), Happy_User (Holger), Dirk S.(Dirk) und XCRacer (René) auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre um zu einer langen Tour Richtung Monschau aufzubrechen. Das Wetter war nicht mehr so drückend wie in der vergangen Woche. Es war sogar stellenweise etwas kühl.







 Wir querten wir zuerst den Hürtgenwald, bis wir bei Raffelsbrand den Wald verließen um am Forsthaus Jägerhaus hinunter zur Kalltalsperre zu rauschen. Weiter nach Simmerath und das traumhaft schöne Belgenbachtal hinunter.

 Im Rurtal angekommen, sind wir den Wanderweg bis Hammer gefolgt. Hier sind wir rechts hinauf nach Langerscheid um dann oberhalb von Dedenborn zurück in's Rurtal zu rollen.















 Weiter über Einruhr, Rurberg und Woffelsbach am Rursee entlang. Das Alp Duez für Eifler (auch Schilsbachtal genannt) sollten wir ohne Probleme bezwingen. In Schmidt angekommen, einen für mich neuen Downhill hinunter zur Mestrenger Mühle.

 Am Zweifallshammer haben wir das Kalltal verlassen, es fing zwischenzeitlich an zu regen, um über Kleinhau und Rennweg zurück zur Wehebachtalsperre zu gelangen.

  Bis auf zwei kleine Stürze keine nennenswerten Zwischenfälle.

  Fazit: Heute ein sehr "lustige" Tour dank Clown Dirk 
  Ein Highlight war sicherlich Jörgs Bachdurchquerung (avi-File, 1,35MB)

*Hier gibt's alle Bilder!*

  Wie war es bei der Truppe um Michael und um BlueRider?


----------



## Dirk S. (25. Juli 2004)

Fazit: Heute ein sehr "lustige" Tour dank Clown Dirk 

Danke für das Lob Rene! 
Das war Heute einfach die große Freude wieder mit euch fahren 
zu dürfen!   

Mal wieder eine Tour nach meinem Geschmack!!!!
Bis zum nachsten mal.
Vielleicht bin ich dann etwas ruhiger....  
Jetzt gibt es lecker Nudeln und das isotnische Getränk aus Köln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (25. Juli 2004)

HUHU

Auch ich war mal wieder in Sachen MTB unterwegs!! Allerdings nicht so lange aber dafür wieder kurz, schnell und heftig!!   
Alles weitere wie immer hier


----------



## PacMan (25. Juli 2004)

N'Abend!
Bluerider und ich haben heute auch 'ne schöne Tour gemacht. Von Großhau aus ging es runter nach Obermaubach und dahinter hinauf in den Wald. Den folgenden Weg kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau beschreiben, da ich mich dort nicht auskenne, aber Bluerider hat uns über einige schöne Wege letztendlich zum Brandenburger Tor geführt. Von dort aus ging es noch ein Stück durch den Hürtgenwald am Gottfriedskreuz vorbei zurück zur Staumauer. Ich glaube, es waren am Schluss ca. 60-70 km inlusive Anfahrt zur Staumauer und Heimfahrt. Das Tempo war angenehm. Zwar spür ich die Kilometer immer noch in meinen Beinen, aber es hat jede Menge Lust auf mehr gemacht! Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!


----------



## XCRacer (25. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich war mal wieder in Sachen MTB unterwegs!!


  Hi Meik
 Ich kenne die Strecke in Solingen von "früher". Nach deiner Beschreibung hat sie sich anscheinend nicht geändert. Der Serpentinendownhill ist echt der Knaller. Ansonsten ist der Kurs eher was für Bolzer (Asfaltanstieg usw.). 

 Ja der Hachi! Er scheint ja wieder in Form zu sein. Ich hoffe, das du den dritten Platz bei den Masters halten kannst. Und nicht vergessen, das Preisgeld abzuholen 

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Ach noch was:* Wem's interessiert! Auf meiner HP gibt's jetzt die Möglichkeit, Newsletter zu abonieren.


----------



## Bluerider (25. Juli 2004)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend!
> Bluerider und ich haben heute auch 'ne schöne Tour gemacht. Von Großhau aus ging es runter nach Obermaubach und dahinter hinauf in den Wald. Den folgenden Weg kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau beschreiben, da ich mich dort nicht auskenne, aber Bluerider hat uns über einige schöne Wege letztendlich zum Brandenburger Tor geführt. Von dort aus ging es noch ein Stück durch den Hürtgenwald am Gottfriedskreuz vorbei zurück zur Staumauer. Ich glaube, es waren am Schluss ca. 60-70 km inlusive Anfahrt zur Staumauer und Heimfahrt. Das Tempo war angenehm. Zwar spür ich die Kilometer immer noch in meinen Beinen, aber es hat jede Menge Lust auf mehr gemacht! Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!



Hi Pacman, 

der Weg oberhalb von Obermaubach war die Felsenpassage bis Zerkall. 
Ja, mit 60 km hatte ich zwar auch nicht gerechnet, da ich eher etwas kürzer treten wollte, aber die Kondition hat gut mitgespielt.
Der Umweg über's Gottfriedskreuz war zwar interessant, hätte unter km-Gesichtpunkten aber auch entfallen können. Ich hab' mich dann den Rennweg noch halb hochgezogen um dann links nach Düren abfallen zu können ;-)

Schöne Tour. Gerne wieder. 

Pumuckl hat auch schon Interesse angemeldet.

CU

Carsten


@XCRacer: Tja, ne Digi-Cam hab' ich noch nicht. Fotos gibt's also nicht :-(
Du machst das ja immer sehr vorbildlich


----------



## redrace (25. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Meik
> Ich kenne die Strecke in Solingen von "früher". Nach deiner Beschreibung hat sie sich anscheinend nicht geändert. Der Serpentinendownhill ist echt der Knaller. Ansonsten ist der Kurs eher was für Bolzer (Asfaltanstieg usw.).
> 
> Ja der Hachi! Er scheint ja wieder in Form zu sein. Ich hoffe, das du den dritten Platz bei den Masters halten kannst. Und nicht vergessen, das Preisgeld abzuholen



HUHU

Die Strecke kennst Du nicht, dass war jetzt die dritte Version einer MTB Strecke in Solingen und im nächsten Jahr gibt´s wieder eine Neue!!

Zum Hachi nur soviel: War der jemals außer Form!!

Preisgelder vergesse ich immer nur wenn Du mit dabei bist!!


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2004)

Von Einem der auszog, mit Herrn Sunday die Rureifel zu entdecken.  



			
				Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> da haben Michael und ich auch beide nach Großhau gefunden und bereits wenige Sekunden vor High Noon ging's los    . Nach ca. einer Stunde gab's die Besteigung des Krawutschketurmes  , danach ging's zügig weiter, mal schön am Fluße, mal über heftige Trails. Planmäßgig nach 4h haben wir dann in Roetgen an der Tanke die nur noch knapp gefüllten Tankreservoirs aufgefüllt und schon nach nichtmal 10 Minuten war's schon wieder mords trailig. Dann geschah das Unvorstellbare: wir sind gerade so ein natürliches Holztreppenhaus heruntergefahren, da fühlte sich einer der Bäume auf den Schlips getreten und sprang mir beherzt in den Weg  . Souverän habe ich die Attacke natürlich mit meiner linken "Lieblings"-Schulter abgewehrt, was aber dazu führte, dass nach einigen Atemübungen meine linker Oberkörper sehr allergisch auf jedwede Erschütterungen reagierte  . Na ja, wir haben - wenn auch erst mal mit stark reduziertem Stundenmittel - den geplanten Weg fortgesetzt (gab ja auch keine Alternativen), bis wir endlich den Trailsektor gegen Asphalt oder zumindest minderholperige Wege eintauschen konnten. Ach ja, dass sich aufgrund eines frühen Umwerferdefektes sich mein grosses Blatt ausser Dienst stellte, war da kein großer Verlust  . Nach gut 6h Stunden war Michael dann noch so freundlich mir zu helfen, mein Bike in den Megane zu wuchten  . Fazit: schöne Tour, zum Schluß ein wenig schmerzhaft, zumindest für mich. Ach ja, und die WBTS besucht man wegen der Trails, nicht wegen des tollen Anblickes!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. Juli 2004)

*@Eifelrad:*


> ...der gestrigen 4-Täler-Tour durch das Belgenbachtal, Grünenthal, Uhusley, Rurtal und Tiefenbachtal...


 Seid ihr das gewesen, die uns gestern vor der Belgenbacher Mühle entgegen kamen? Einer, mit Saeco Trikot, hat auffällig gegrüßt!


----------



## Happy_User (26. Juli 2004)

Moin,

  war eine schöne Tour gestern. Wir hatten ja sogar mit dem Wetter glück. Es hätte mehr Regen sein können. 

  Ansonsten super Trails und klasse Anstiege.

 Hier die Übersicht in 2D und das Höhenprofil. Haustür -> Haustür waren bei mir 120 km und etwas über 2200 HM. Also ganz OK für einen Sonntag.









  Last but not least: Guide im Trail






  Den Rest gibt es hier.

  Grüße

   Holger


----------



## IGGY (26. Juli 2004)

So bin in Urlaub. Bis nächste Woche


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Übersicht in 2D und das Höhenprofil. Haustür -> Haustür waren bei mir 120 km und etwas über 2200 HM. Also ganz OK für einen Sonntag.


 Die 2D-Ansicht ist schon beeindruckend. Vor 3 Jahren war es für mich schon ein Highlight mit dem MTB den Rursee überhaupt zu erreichen. Und jetzt lässt man den mal eben links liegen . Bin früher lange Einheiten ausschließlich mit dem Rennrad gefahren. 80km mit dem MTB war da schon eine sehr lange Runden. 
 Ja mit dem Alter kommt die Ausdauer


----------



## Happy_User (26. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die 2D-Ansicht ist schon beeindruckend. Vor 3 Jahren war es für mich schon ein Highlight mit dem MTB den Rursee überhaupt zu erreichen. Und jetzt lässt man den mal eben links liegen . Bin früher lange Einheiten ausschließlich mit dem Rennrad gefahren. 80km mit dem MTB war da schon eine sehr lange Runden.
> Ja mit dem Alter kommt die Ausdauer


 Jo,

 frag mich einmal.  Vor einem Jahr bin ich mit der Rurtalbahn nach Heimbach gefahren um den Rursee zu umrunden und habe dann auch noch in Heimbach über eine halbe Stunde auf die Rückfahrt gewartet.  
 Heute denke ich darüber nach, einmal von Hoven durch die Eifel am Rursee locker vorbei weiter nach Süden zu rollen und dann die Rurtalbahn in Heimbach zu misbrauchen, weil der Tag zu Ende ist. 

 Und das schöne an der Tour war, dass wir so locker gefahren sind, dass ich heute wieder biken könnte.

 Da zahlt sich dann unsere knallharte Wintervorbereitung aus. Da lässt man dann L'Alb de Schmitz und Col de Dedenborn locker hinter sich.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Bluerider (26. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die 2D-Ansicht ist schon beeindruckend. Vor 3 Jahren war es für mich schon ein Highlight mit dem MTB den Rursee überhaupt zu erreichen. Und jetzt lässt man den mal eben links liegen . Bin früher lange Einheiten ausschließlich mit dem Rennrad gefahren. 80km mit dem MTB war da schon eine sehr lange Runden.
> Ja mit dem Alter kommt die Ausdauer


Jo, jo, ich bin froh, wenn ich 60 km zwischen WBTS und Nideggen überstehe. 80 wäre wohl auch noch drin. Mal sehen wann ich den Rursee erreiche. Ich plane schon die Streckenführung... 




			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, frag mich einmal.  Vor einem Jahr bin ich mit der Rurtalbahn nach Heimbach gefahren um den Rursee zu umrunden und habe dann auch noch in Heimbach über eine halbe Stunde auf die Rückfahrt gewartet.
> Heute denke ich darüber nach, einmal von Hoven durch die Eifel am Rursee locker vorbei weiter nach Süden zu rollen und dann die Rurtalbahn in Heimbach zu misbrauchen, weil der Tag zu Ende ist.
> 
> Und das schöne an der Tour war, dass wir so locker gefahren sind, dass ich heute wieder biken könnte.
> ...


Ja, ne, klar, wenn's dunkel wird sollte man auch langsam mal wieder nach Hause kommen.  

"Chapeau" Ihr beiden und an all die anderen...

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

*Respektzoll-Modus an*  *Respektzoll-Modus aus*


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Da lässt man dann L'Alb de Schmitz und Col de Dedenborn locker hinter sich.r


 Wird Zeit, das wir unsere gesamelten Anstiege im Europäischen Bergfahrten Archiv eintragen 
 Der 2. und 3. Eintrag ist übrigens ganz bei uns in der Nähe !


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wird Zeit, das wir unsere gesamelten Anstiege im Europäischen Bergfahrten Archiv eintragen
> Der 2. und 3. Eintrag ist übrigens ganz bei uns in der Nähe !



Interessante Datenbank, ABER wie langweilig, nur Teerstraßen!

Süß vor allem die Kuhfladen, die in der holländischen Seite als Berg eingetragen sind: Anfangshöhe 21m, Endhöhe 59m   
Das läuft mancher hier schon beim Bierholen im Keller...

Dafür dann der Hammerberg in Spanien : 43km nur bergauf, von 700 auf 3400m  
Schade daß in Italien die "Wand" vom Steineggerhof fehlt, hier die Daten:
Länge: 1,44 km, Höhenmeter 250, Steigung: durchschnittlich 25%, Maximale Steigung: 35%

Ich habs letztes Jahr versucht, bin aber nicht weit gekommen. Im steilsten Teil fällt selbst das Anfahren quer zur Straße schwer. Mein Puls war beim Schieben schon über 180...


----------



## redrace (26. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür dann der Hammerberg in Spanien : 43km nur bergauf, von 700 auf 3400m



HUHU

Hab ich schon zweimal gefahren, einmal über Schotter und einmal mit Tweety über Asphalt   . Das ist die höchste befahrbare Passstraße Europas!!


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juli 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Hab ich schon zweimal gefahren, einmal über Schotter und einmal mit Tweety über Asphalt   . Das ist die höchste befahrbare Passstraße Europas!!




Tja, du willst ja auch in den Himalaja! Aber absolute Hochachtung vor Tweety!!! Verneige mich quasi so wie der Klöden gestern auf den "Schongs Ellisees" vorm Beinstrong - äh Armstrong...

Da müßte dann nur noch ein 50km Singletrail wieder runterführen *träum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (26. Juli 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante Datenbank, ABER wie langweilig, nur Teerstraßen!
> 
> Süß vor allem die Kuhfladen, die in der holländischen Seite als Berg eingetragen sind: Anfangshöhe 21m, Endhöhe 59m
> Das läuft mancher hier schon beim Bierholen im Keller...
> ...



Auf dem kleinen Berg in Spanien, war ich auch schon oben, gibt auch jede Menge von seeehr laaangen Abfahrten bis zum Mittelmeer. Ist auch mit dem Rad ein Traum. Ach so, habe ich doch vergessen zu erwähnen, mein Zweirad war von Honda.  Ist allerdings inzwischen im oberen Bereich für Motorfahrzeuge und Cannondales  gesperrt.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juli 2004)

Nee Nee; wer glaubt, ich hätte nur in der Sonne gelegen, den muß ich enttäuschen. 6 Touren bin ich diesmal gefahren. Ausgangspunkt war jedesmal Porec. Zur Orientierung erstmal eine kleine Karte Istriens:





Zunächst ein paar Tips für diejenigen, die dort einmal biken möchten: 
1. Robuste Reifen aufziehen; die Feldwege sind sehr grob geschottert und die Steine sind sehr scharf; auch Schläuche einpacken.
2. Um 11:00 sollte man wieder zurück sein, also lieber um 7 starten; die Mittagshitze ist mörderisch. Das habe ich nach einer Tour mit einer Durchschnittstemperatur von 39° gelernt.
3. Im Touristik Büro nach Karten für MTB-Touren fragen; die gibts dort überall.













Zu meinen Touren: Ich bin eigentlich immer von Porec zunächst in südliche Richtung nach Vrsar gefahren. Mal über Straße, mal über kleine Feldwege an der Küste. Von dort aus ging es dann ins Landesinnere bis hinunter zum Limskikanal, den man über 3 verschiedene Routen erreichen konnte. Einer dieser Single Trails erwies sich leider als unfahrbar und ich mußte den Hügel wieder hochklettern. Aber die Aussicht an dieser Stelle war traumhaft !







Unten am Zipfel des Fjords angekommen, gings dann über Asphalt von 0hm wieder hinauf auf ca. 150hm; je nach Temperatur nicht unbedingt angenehm.
Zurück nach Porec fuhr ich in der Regel ein bischen mehr im Landesinneren parallel zur Küste komplett über Feldwege.







Nur einmal bin ich in Richtung Norden gestartet und das sollte ich bereuen...Bis Novigrad fuhr ich grösstenteils über Feldwege, wobei ich aüsserst merkwürdige Sackgassen im Wald vorfand. Hinter der Brücke bei Novigrad bog ich rechts in einen unendlich langen Feldweg ab; null Schatten und ich habe garnicht bemerkt, daß ich mich mittlerweile durch das Tal hinter die Berge gemogelt hatte.










Zur Strafe mußte ich anschliessend bei brutaler Hitze auf einer Strecke von ca. 10km etwa 300hm am Stück fahren  

Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und einmal hab ich sogar einen Landsmann (Belgier..*g*) getroffen, mit dem ich dann eine Weile gemeinsam weitergeradelt bin.
Alle Bilder in entsprechender Reihenfolge findet Ihr hier.

Grüsse und bis bald
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Juli 2004)

Hi Ralph,

schöne Bilder die Du da gemacht hast. Es scheint ja wirklich schön dort zu sein. Nur frage ich mich bei manchen Bildern: Wo war der Helm    Die Temperaturen können keine Ausrede sein.
Bin letzes Jahr beim Alpencross auch bei über 35 Grad im Schatten die über 10KM langen Anstiege aufs Stilfser und Penserjoch hoch. Aber mit Helm 
Und hatte diesen sogar auf   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juli 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wo war der Helm    ...



Ganz einfach Jörg; hab ihn vergessen...  ...so wie bei der Schlammschlacht in Stein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach Jörg; hab ihn vergessen...  ...so wie bei der Schlammschlacht in Stein...



Aha, Wiederholungstäter   
Da kann ich nur ne Packliste empfehlen. Dann klappts auch mit dem Helm  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juli 2004)

Hi Ralph

Nette Bilder

Hatte mir auch überlegt, mit meiner Freundin...aber nur eine Woche, nach Kroatien zu fliegen. 
Die Gegend, wo du warst, scheint sich ja wirklich zu lohnen
Warst du vielleicht auch an den ...ähm... ich glaub, die heißen Plitzwitzer Seen... oder so ähnlich. 

Hab mal ein paar Photos davon gesehen und war absolut beeindruckt.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juli 2004)

Leutz!

*Wie schaut's am kommenden Samstag aus?*
 Habe heute ein paar nette Trails um das Kalltal herum entdeckt. Einen netten Aussichtspunkt und ein paar "lustige" Up- and Downhills 

 Da ich Freitag abend auf der Oldie-Party bin und mich mit alkoholfreiem Weizenbier sinnlos besaufe...  ...würde ich am* Samstag so gegen 13Uhr* zu einer mittellangen Runde starten. Ca.*60km* ab Wbts mit etwa *800(!)Höhenmetros*.

 Resonanz ...?


----------



## "TWIGGY" (27. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Leutz!
> 
> *Wie schaut's am kommenden Samstag aus?*
> Habe heute ein paar nette Trails um das Kalltal herum entdeckt. Einen netten Aussichtspunkt und ein paar "lustige" Up- and Downhills
> ...


hört sich gut an ....13.00 Uhr kommt mir auch entgegen da ich meinen Urlaub eine Woche nach hinten verschoben habe und somit Samstagmorgen erst aus der Nachtschicht komme also bis Samstag  cu


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Warst du vielleicht auch an den ...ähm... ich glaub, die heißen Plitzwitzer Seen... oder so ähnlich...



Hi Uwe,

nee, dat sacht mir nix; nie gehört !
Ich war jetzt zum 2. mal da und kannte daher schon ein paar nette Wege und Trails. Nächstes Jahr bleibt das Bike Zuhause, dafür ist ein Alpencross geplant.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...würde ich am* Samstag so gegen 13Uhr* zu einer mittellangen Runde starten. Ca.*60km* ab Wbts mit etwa *800(!)Höhenmetros*.
> 
> Resonanz ...?



Hi René,

kann sein, daß ich am Samstag den Eifelmarathon mit Boris starte. 140km und ca. 3000hm. Wer hätte denn dazu Lust ? Steht allerdings noch nicht fest und Start wäre spätestens 8 Uhr in Roetgen. Ich melde mich später nochmal.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (27. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Leutz!
> 
> *Wie schaut's am kommenden Samstag aus?*



Da wäre ich mit dabei! Ich will biken mit den Profis!!


----------



## Bluerider (27. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Leutz!
> 
> *Wie schaut's am kommenden Samstag aus?*
> Habe heute ein paar nette Trails um das Kalltal herum entdeckt [...].
> ...



Hi XCRacer,

da hast Du aber ein paar leckere Fotos als Appetitanreger beigefügt.
Ich denke ich werde mich anschließen. Mal sehen wie die Woche verläuft.

CU

Carsten


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juli 2004)

Nabend,

ich bins nochmal wegen Samstag. Also ich starte mit Boris um 10 in Roetgen. Wir fahren allerdings nur den 2. Teil des Marathons. Der Einstieg ist in Rurberg, so dass also trotzdem ca. 80km zusammen kommen.

Die Strecke kenne ich allerdings nicht...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bins nochmal wegen Samstag. Also ich starte mit Boris um 10 in Roetgen. Wir fahren allerdings nur den 2. Teil des Marathons. Der Einstieg ist in Rurberg, so dass also trotzdem ca. 80km zusammen kommen.


 Wie denn? Wo denn? Was für'n Eifelmarathon?!? 
 Link?

 Hier der Termin für die Wbts-Gang :
*31.07. Sa. 13.00Uhr Wbts*


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie denn? Wo denn? Was für'n Eifelmarathon?!?
> Link?
> 
> Hier der Termin für die Wbts-Gang :
> *31.07. Sa. 13.00Uhr Wbts*



Was soll ich dir für nen Link bieten, wenn ich die Route nicht kenne ? Frei nach Rudi Carell "lass dich überraschen"

So, und jetzt beruhig dich wieder und leg dich wieder hin...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluerider (27. Juli 2004)

Die Wehebachtalsperre ist  weg...

Hier etwas für Hobby-Historiker und Geographie-Fetischisten:

Ich habe eine alte Dürener Kreiskarte aus dem Jahr 1973 im Maßstab 1:75000 gefunden und... na, die WBTS gab's logischerweise noch nicht, da diese erst von 1977-1981 gebaut wurde. Wäre sicherlich auch eine schöne Strecke durch's Tal gewesen. Wenngleich vermutlich eher mit dem Rennrad auf Asphalt.

Hier ein Eindruck der Streckenführung mit nachträglich eingezeichnetem WBTS-Umriss.





Einige wenige kennen die Strecke vielleicht noch..   
Ich bin halt zu spät geboren....


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich dir für nen Link bieten, wenn ich die Route nicht kenne ? Frei nach Rudi Carell "lass dich überraschen"
> 
> So, und jetzt beruhig dich wieder und leg dich wieder hin...
> 
> ...


 Ahh, ist euer privater Eifelmarathon! 
 Dachte, ich hätte da eine interessante Veranstaltung verpasst 

 Jo die alte Nideggener Straße habe ich noch ganz schwach in Erinnerung. Da war ich noch ein kleiner Stepke und bin die Straße öfters mit meinen Eltern gefahren.

 Der Rennweg ist dort auch schon drauf. Ich wüsste mal gerne, warum der Rennweg so heißt wie er heißt. Den Namen gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten, wie mir meine Oma mal geflüstert hat.


----------



## Happy_User (27. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie denn? Wo denn? Was für'n Eifelmarathon?!?
> Link?
> 
> Hier der Termin für die Wbts-Gang :
> *31.07. Sa. 13.00Uhr Wbts*


 Kann mich gerade nicht anmelden. Ich vermute, die bauen etwas um. Werde das morgen noch einmal probieren und wenn das Wetter so bleibt, bin ich dabei.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh, ist euer privater Eifelmarathon!
> Dachte, ich hätte da eine interessante Veranstaltung verpasst ...



So isses...aber wer sagt, daß die Veranstaltung nicht interessant ist ? Boris kennt die feinsten Wege, frag mal den Meik...  

Wir starten etwas früher, weil Boris Samstag Nacht noch in Urlaub fährt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Boris kennt die feinsten Wege, frag mal den Meik...


 Na hoffentlich regnet es nicht! Dann fährt der Boris nämlich sofort nach Hause


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Na hoffentlich regnet es nicht! Dann fährt der Boris nämlich sofort nach Hause



Nee, er bleibt dann gleich im Bett...  ...wenn Du so weitermachst, zieh ich Dir Dein Karma gleich wieder ab... 

Korrektur: Shiit; das wurde ja abgeschaltet


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, er bleibt dann gleich im Bett...  ...wenn Du so weitermachst, zieh ich Dir Dein Karma gleich wieder ab...
> 
> Korrektur: Shiit; das wurde ja abgeschaltet








 Sorry! Hab nun mal Urlaub und Langeweile. Ist sonst keiner zum zanken da 

 Aber jetzt is jut!

 Guts Nächtle


----------



## reigi (28. Juli 2004)

Frage an die Experten:

Ist einer von euch schon mal von Eupen entlang der Hill hochgefahren? Lohnt das? Und wenn ja, welchen Weg habt ihr zurück genommen?


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die Experten:
> 
> Ist einer von euch schon mal von Eupen entlang der Hill hochgefahren? Lohnt das? Und wenn ja, welchen Weg habt ihr zurück genommen?



Hallo reigi,

ich fahre im Venn meist nur Feierabendrunden zwischen Roetgen und Ternell also nur bis zur Hill. Ich bin zwar auch schon einige Male an der Hill entlang, allerdings nicht von Eupen aus. Die Pfade an der Hill entlang sind technisch sehr anspruchsvoll und teilweise nicht ungefährlich. Ich zumindest steige dort noch an einigen Stellen ab.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (28. Juli 2004)

Mahlzeit Gemeinde,

 Suki bietet eine Radtour ab Heimbach für den Sonntag an. Ziel ist Monschau und es sollen ein paar Trails befahren werden . Die Rückfahrt wird dann wohl über Simmerath erfolgen. Geplante Länge ist 80 km. Das Tempo ist sehr moderath. Also auch etwas für alle, die noch nicht so lange Distanzen gemacht haben.

 Start soll um 9:00 in Heimbach sein.
 Da Suki selber kein Indernetfreund ist, trage ich das hier einmal ein. Einige sind ja schon einmal eine lockere Rundemit Ihm gefahren.

 Kontakt: 0172/2579594 oder +49 (2421) 54080. 
 Wer Interesse hat, bitte mit Suki abstimmen. Guter Treffpunkt zum Aufsammeln ist die BP Tankstelle in Heimbach. Direkt am Bahnhof.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (28. Juli 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die Experten:
> 
> Ist einer von euch schon mal von Eupen entlang der Hill hochgefahren? Lohnt das?



zum Hilltal hat ja Ralph schon was geschrieben. Ich kenne das Hilltal nur bis Ternell.



			
				reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die Experten:
> Und wenn ja, welchen Weg habt ihr zurück genommen?



Für den Rückweg nach Eupen schlage ich folgende fahrtechnisch interessante Variante vor:
am Fortshaus Ternell auf der anderen Seite geradeaus ins Getzbach (erst Fortsweg, dann geradeaus weiter in einen Singeltrail), unten nach der Holzbrücke links, dann kurz vor dem Getzbach rechts in einen Trial, später links am Eupenerstausee vorbei, links an der Staumauer die Treppen herrunter (enge Kurven) und dann rechts die Strasse hoch bis zur Staumauer (oder direkt die Abkürzung über die Staumauer wählen), weiter geht es links über den Parkplatz geradeaus in den Forstweg, dann 2. Weg links in den Mospert-Trail, auf der anderen Seite den Forstweg bergauf und oben links halten und dann links über einen schönen rüttel downhill zum Diebach, dort rechts bergauf und am Hang entlang wieder nach Eupen zurückfahren (dort gibt es noch verschiedene Varianten), früher oder später kommt man dann am Kreisverkehr in Eupen heraus, an dem es nach Monschau und ins Hohe Venn geht.

cu,
five40


----------



## reigi (28. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre im Venn meist nur Feierabendrunden zwischen Roetgen und Ternell also nur bis zur Hill. Ich bin zwar auch schon einige Male an der Hill entlang, allerdings nicht von Eupen aus. Die Pfade an der Hill entlang sind technisch sehr anspruchsvoll und teilweise nicht ungefährlich. Ich zumindest steige dort noch an einigen Stellen ab.


Hallo Ralph,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, geht's bei der Eupener Randonee auch ein Stück an der Hill entlang. Daher kann ich deine Beschreibung gut nachvollziehen und bestätigen. 

Ich habe vor, von Eupen aus die Hill hoch bis zu deren Quelle und dann weiter bis zur N68. Dort bis zum Naturparkzentrum beim Signal de Botrange. Anschließend auf der anderen Seite wieder runter (kenn ich vom "längsten Downhill von Belgien") bis zur Hogne und dieser folgen bis zur Höhe von Solwaster. Dann über Jalhay über den Gileppe-Stausee und möglichst Schleichwege zurück nach Eupen.  Das ganze als Tagestour, weil ich ab 11.8. Urlaub habe. Meinst du, das ist zu schaffen? Ich kann die Kilometerzahl schlecht einschätzen.


----------



## reigi (28. Juli 2004)

five40 schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Rückweg nach Eupen schlage ich folgende fahrtechnisch interessante Variante vor:
> ....



Hört sich gut an. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich als Ortsunkundiger die ganzen Trails finde. Ich kenne eigentlich nur den asfaltierten Weg, der parallel zum Getzbach bis zur Staumauer führt.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich als Ortsunkundiger die ganzen Trails finde. Ich kenne eigentlich nur den asfaltierten Weg, der parallel zum Getzbach bis zur Staumauer führt.



Hi Reigi,

Die Trails, die five40 bis Diebach nannte kenne ich auch alle. Runter zum Getzbach ist auch nicht ohne. Ich muß mir dein Vorhaben mal auf der Karte anschauen. Mal sehen, ob ich das Kilometermässig einschätzen kann. Eigentlich mußt Du zwecks Planung aber auch schon die Karte genutzt haben oder ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (29. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Reigi,
> 
> Ich muß mir dein Vorhaben mal auf der Karte anschauen. Mal sehen, ob ich das Kilometermässig einschätzen kann. Eigentlich mußt Du zwecks Planung aber auch schon die Karte genutzt haben oder ?



Ja, hab ich. Trotzdem ist die km-Zahl zunächst für mich nicht einschätzbar. Insofern wäre eine Angabe wie z.B. "von Eupen die Hill hoch bis zur N68 sind ... km" schon ziemlich hilfreich.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hab ich. Trotzdem ist die km-Zahl zunächst für mich nicht einschätzbar. Insofern wäre eine Angabe wie z.B. "von Eupen die Hill hoch bis zur N68 sind ... km" schon ziemlich hilfreich.



Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein Kenner; ich könnte es auch nur anhand der Karte schätzen. Ich schaue es mir aber trotzdem mal an.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Leutz!
> 
> *Wie schaut's am kommenden Samstag aus?*
> Habe heute ein paar nette Trails um das Kalltal herum entdeckt. Einen netten Aussichtspunkt und ein paar "lustige" Up- and Downhills
> ...



Na dann werde ich mich doch mal wieder in die Hand der Eingeborenen begeben. Die Tour mit Ralph und Boris klingt zwar auch gut, ich fürchte aber, die fahren mehr aus sportlichen Gesichtspunkten  und da will ich nicht den Bremsklotz spielen.   

Bisch Samschtag

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...die fahren mehr aus sportlichen Gesichtspunkten  und da will ich nicht den Bremsklotz spielen.
> 
> Bisch Samschtag
> 
> Michael



Das siehst du vollkommen falsch; Boris ist recht wenig gefahren und ich hab im Urlaub zuviel geraucht und getrunken...    

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2004)

Nabend,

kurz vorm schlafen gehen...ohne Termin in der Fahrgemeinschaft geht hier scheinbar nix mehr. Also ihr Langstreckler...hier eintragen für die grosse unbeannte Samstagsrunde...Reigi, Uwe...haut rein !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das siehst du vollkommen falsch; Boris ist recht wenig gefahren und ich hab im Urlaub zuviel geraucht und getrunken...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.  

Schön, mal wieder so begehrt zu werden.  Habe mich aber schon geistig moralisch auf die Tour mit ickszehRässer eingestellt.  Bei dem Eifelmarathon bin ich aber dabei!!!

Schließlich bin ich in der Schweiz auch kaum gefahren, habe nur auf dem Sofa gesessen und     gemacht. Und Touren mit 120 km und 3900 hm kenne ich dort nur vom Hörensagen.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juli 2004)

Ach so, sozusagen beim Schlafengehen, falls eine morgen Nachmittag Zeit hat, Tour de Nideggen.

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei dem Eifelmarathon bin ich aber dabei!!!...1



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht; ist mir aber jetzt auch scheisssegal...


----------



## reigi (30. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> Reigi, Uwe...haut rein !!
> 
> ...



Würde ja gern, hab aber seit gestern aus unerfindlichen Gründen nach dem Mittwochsbiken einen dicken Knöchel. Scheint doch was mit dem Alter zu tun zu haben


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juli 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Scheint doch was mit dem Alter zu tun zu haben



Moin Reigi,

schau mal hier vorbei...


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei dem Eifelmarathon bin ich aber dabei!!!





			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht; ist mir aber jetzt auch scheisssegal...



Guten Morgen!

Isch meinte die ürsprünglich geplante Tour mit den 120 km und 3000 hm oder so, schon vergessen?. Ja, ja, das Alter  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Isch meinte die ürsprünglich geplante Tour mit den 120 km und 3000 hm oder so, schon vergessen?. Ja, ja, das Alter
> 
> ...



Moin,

axso...  ; ob's dazu nochmal kommt ?


----------



## Happy_User (30. Juli 2004)

> Moin,
> 
> axso...  ; ob's dazu nochmal kommt ?


 Moin,

 würde auf besseres Wetter warten. Sonst geht der tiefe Boden so in die Knochen. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> würde auf besseres Wetter warten. Sonst geht der tiefe Boden so in die Knochen.
> 
> ...



Genau Holger...  ; nee, Boris ist ab Sonntag in Urlaub, ich kenne die Route nicht und die Wochendenden bis Ende August sind alle irgendwie schon verplant. Im September wirds schon recht frü Dunkel; man müsste dann sehr früh starten um einigermassen im Hellen wieder anzukommen. Mal sehen...

Ich weiss auch garnicht, warum Michael plötzlich so scharf auf die Langstrecke mit Boris und mir ist; wenn wir ihm auf ca. 80-90km zu schnell sind, sind wir das bei 140km wahrscheinlich auch...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ralph,

 vermutlich, weil Du diese Runde seit einem Jahr ankündigst und kurze Zeit später wieder in einen Teil 1 und Teil 2 zerlegst und dann nicht fährst. 

 Ist für einen Leser sehr erheiternd. Man könnte meine, Du hast eine weibliche Ader:
 "Ach Schatz, soll ich das grüne oder das rote anziehen? Ach ich nehm das rote. Nein doch lieber das blaue. ..."

 Aber gräme dich nicht, hier wird die Planung noch perfektioniert.  (es könte ein Beamter sein)

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dann nicht fährst. ...



Ich fahre; und zwar morgen...


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> ...
> Aber gräme dich nicht, hier wird die Planung noch perfektioniert.  (es könte ein Beamter sein)
> ...


Lieber Hayppy_User alias Holger,

in diesem Forum (wie auch in anderen) gibt's ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz:

Wen man nicht persönlich kennt oder mit wem man noch nicht mindestens eine gemeinsame Tour gefahren ist, den macht man auch nicht von der Seite her an.  

Ich kann Dich aber völlig beruhigen: Nein, ich bin kein Beamter (was wäre übrigens so schlimm dran), sondern Unternehmensberater. 

Ich hab' nur deshalb die Umfrage gemacht, um Erwartungshaltung und Vorlieben zu erfahren. Denn auf meinen geführten Touren ist bisher keiner unterwegs ausgestiegen oder hat sich ernsthaft verletzt. Und das soll auch so bleiben. 

Aber vielleicht fährst Du einfach mal eine von mir geführte Tour mit, damit Du den Unterschied erkennst. 

Es gibt immer zwei Möglichkeit sich zu entscheiden:

Vor und nach einer Information bzw. hier eher Tour  

CU on the Trails

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Holger...  ; nee, Boris ist ab Sonntag in Urlaub, ich kenne die Route nicht und die Wochendenden bis Ende August sind alle irgendwie schon verplant. Im September wirds schon recht frü Dunkel; man müsste dann sehr früh starten um einigermassen im Hellen wieder anzukommen. Mal sehen...
> 
> Ich weiss auch garnicht, warum Michael plötzlich so scharf auf die Langstrecke mit Boris und mir ist; wenn wir ihm auf ca. 80-90km zu schnell sind, sind wir das bei 140km wahrscheinlich auch...
> 
> ...




Ich bin halt nicht so der Kurzstreckenfahrer.   

So, und während andere noch arbeiten   düse ich gleich nach Nideggen und werde illegal


----------



## on any sunday (30. Juli 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> vermutlich, weil Du diese Runde seit einem Jahr ankündigst und kurze Zeit später wieder in einen Teil 1 und Teil 2 zerlegst und dann nicht fährst.
> 
> ...



Hey Holger, ich bin Beamter und ich werde mich morgen auch im Namen von juchhu fürchterlich rächen! Happy_User->    Sad_User->  

Bisch morsche

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (30. Juli 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Hayppy_User alias Holger,
> 
> in diesem Forum (wie auch in anderen) gibt's ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz:
> 
> ...


...und natürlich bekommt ihr auch noch jede Menge nützlicher Tipps bezgl. Fahrtechnik, Sicherheit, gesunder Ernährung etc, etc.  Da wollen wir nicht hoffen, dass sich plötzlich bei so einer gründlichen, jegliche Verletzungen ausschließenden Tour (wär für mich ideal  ) nicht plötzlich vorher ein Regentropfen zeigt oder ein Sturmwind von 3 Beaufort bläst, was dann - nach ca 5300 begeisterten Pre-Postings - zur unabdingbaren Absage führen muß  . Aber jeder braucht eine faire Chance, darum darf alles wichtig erzählen, wer am Berg vorne fährt und natürlich auch hinten, aber da hört's zum Glück keiner. 

Ausserdem hat Martin recht: Beamten sind sympatische, nette Menschen - im Vergleich zu Unternehmensberatern   ! Hätte allerdings auch zunächst mal auf Oberschulmeister getippt.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Ausserdem hat Martin recht: Beamten sind sympatische, nette Menschen - im Vergleich zu Unternehmensberatern   ! Hätte allerdings auch zunächst mal auf Oberschulmeister getippt.
> ...


@Plougman

Kennen wir uns? Schon mal eine Tour zusammengefahren?  

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern , trotz oberschulmeisterliches Gedächnistrainings  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2004)

Tach zusammen,

mußte gerade doch sehr schmunzeln (obwohl ja hier schon ein anderer das Schmunzelmonster ist)  

habe ich doch gerade einen Karmapunkt für diesen Betrag bekommen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1387102&postcount=2573

Vielen Dank Herr R. aus dem Ausland  

Werde auch weiterhin versuchen, jedem Nieder- und Tiefschlag mit Wortwitz auszuweichen und mit Wortspiel zurückzuschlagen  


VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> kurz vorm schlafen gehen...ohne Termin in der Fahrgemeinschaft geht hier scheinbar nix mehr. Also ihr Langstreckler...hier eintragen für die grosse unbeannte Samstagsrunde...Reigi, Uwe...haut rein !!
> 
> ...



Hi Ralph

Wäre natürlich gerne mitgefahren, bin aber am WE im Schwobeländle unterwegs: Am Samstag Bikepark Bad Wildbad, danach Party in Tübingen....und wenn dann die Knochen noch heile sind am Sonntag ne Runde in der Schwäbischen Alb

Hoffe, es klappt mal ein anderes WE


----------



## XCRacer (30. Juli 2004)

*Am 4.9.2004 feiert unser Wehebach-Thread 1-jähriges Jubiläum.* Ich finde, es wird so langsam Zeit einen neuen Thread zu beginnen, damit die Übersicht nicht verloren geht. Ich meine sogar, sie ist längst verloren gegangen...

 Obwohl mir das Recht nicht zusteht, (ist eigentlich Sache des "Erfinders" Frank S.) mache ich mir gerne in den nächsten Tage die Mühe und eröffne einen neuen Thread mit einer Einleitung, die alle Fragen beantwortet. D.h. Wer wir sind, was wir tun und was DU als Newbie tun kannst, damit wir uns gerne an dich erinnern! 

 Eine Auflistung und ein paar Links zu besonders erwähnenswerten Touren (Erste gemeinsame Tour, Neujahrstour, Tagestour2004, usw.), einen Verweis auf die Anfahrtsbeschreibung.

 Gerne auch können alle Stammfahrer und Newbies nach einem festgelegten Fragebogen über ihre eigene Person schreiben. Wer schon mal von rikman oder thomas (chef von mtb-news.de) ein e-mail-Interview beantwortet hat, weiß was ich meine. So weiß jeder Interessierte, mit wem er es zu tun hat. Ist natürlich freiwillig 

 Dann würde ich vorschlagen, das wir unser Treff beim DIMB als "DIMB-Treffpunkt" eintragen. Hierzu könnte HEIN was schreiben (Er ist ja Gebietsleiter NRW-West  ). Damit erklärt man sich zu umweltverträglichen Mountainbiken konform. Das hat zwar keine direkten Vorteile, aber auch keine Nachteile. Ich weiß von Dreien aus unseren Reihen, die sowieso Mitglied im DIMB sind. Damit ist niemand von uns zu irgendwas verpflichtet!

Ich warte auf Reaktionen. Können wir auch gerne morgen bei der Tour "unter uns" besprechen (Es gibt hier sehr viele heimliche Mitleser).

 Happy Trails


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juli 2004)

@René: Bin morgen nicht dabei aber dafür !!  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## reigi (30. Juli 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Reigi,
> 
> schau mal hier vorbei...



Endlich mal ein schöner altersgemäßer Thread. Nicht immer nur 110km, 20er Schnitt, 3000 Höhenmeter, 22% Steigung blabla.....
Hier kann ich mich wenigstens austoben. Wie ich sehe, hast du dich auch schon angemeldet. Kommst ja langsam auch in meine Jahre. Willkommen im Club


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juli 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kommst ja langsam auch in meine Jahre. Willkommen im Club



So isses Alter...


----------



## Bluerider (31. Juli 2004)

*Hallo, hilfe, wo seid ihr von der Vossenack-Kalltal-Schmidt Tour ?*  

Auf dem Weg nach Zweifallshammer hat's meinen Vorderreifen nach der Bachdurchfahrt erwischt. Pacman war so freundlich und hat mir Pannenhilfe geleistet. Euch ist er zwar noch hinterher, aber ihr ward wohl zu flott unterwegs.   

Nun, nach Flicken und einigem Gepumpe mit dem Ministummel sind wir dann über einen steilen Wiesenweg nach Brandenberg hoch. Kleiner Abstecher zum Krawutschketurm und zurück nach Kleinau, wo ich mich nach dem halben Rennweg von Pacman verabschiedet habe um mir noch einen klasse Single-Downhill nach Düren mitzunehmen. Mein Reifen hat's bis hierher geschafft. Werde wohl erstmal einen neuen Reifen besorgen müssen...   

Inklusive meiner Panne war das also eine verlustreiche Tour, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Mitfahrer (Name?) mit Wespenattacken und ungewollten Stacheldraht Berührungen klämpfen musste. Alles Gute.

Ansonsten schöne Runde. Danke XCRacer für's Führen. Besonders der Downhill von Schmidt ist klasse.

CU

Carsten


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo Carsten

 Wir sind doch gemeinsam den Anstieg nach Brandenberg hinauf gefahren, oder etwa nicht 
 Hätte schwören können, da waren wir noch zusammen...

 Jedenfalls haben wir euch oben in Brandenberg vermisst. Ich bin dann den kompletten Weg nochmal hinunter ins Tal gefahren, habe euch aber nirgends gesehen.

 Na immerhin habt ihr euch nicht total verfahren. Du kennst dich ja dort etwas aus.

 Ich gelobe beim nächsten mal besser darauf zu achten, das die Gruppe zusammen bleibt 

 Hier die Bilder von heute. Bericht folgt später!


----------



## PacMan (31. Juli 2004)

N'Abend zusammen!
Hab mich auch endlich mal vor den PC geschleppt. Wow, war das genial! Klar, es gab ein paar weniger schöne Momente (Wespen, Stacheldraht, platte Reifen, verlorene Mitfahrer  ), aber alles in allem fand ich es super!  
Echt schade, dass wir uns nach der Hälfte verloren hatten. Aber ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich nicht sicher bin, wie lange ich euer Tempo noch hätte halten können. Meine Langstrecken-Kondition ist eben erst ansatzweise vorhanden.    Aber ich werde dran arbeiten und freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour! Hab nur leider nächstes Wochenende wahrscheinlich keine Zeit.   
Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tweety66 (31. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Am 4.9.2004 feiert unser Wehebach-Thread 1-jähriges Jubiläum.*


Na, da passt doch unser langgeplanter Grilltermin hervorragend ins Bild. Quasi Vor-Geburtstags-Feier.   

Tweety


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2004)

Bei schwül-warmen Sommerwetter ging es heute auf geschichtsträchtigen Trails im Kalltal. Acht Mountainbiker machten sich auf, um einige sehr steile Wege zwischen Vossenack und Schmidt zu erkunden.







 Nach gemütlicher Anfahrt über den Aussichtspunkt "Drei Eichen" ging es bei Vossenack einen genialen aber nicht ungefährlichen Trail hinunter ins Richelsbachtal. Lediglich Pacman und XCRacer besaßen den Mut (oder den Leichtsinn...) den Trail komplett zu fahren.

 Weiter nach Schmidt sind wir dann den "Missepaad" zurück bis Vossenack gefolgt. An dem 30%-Anstieg, der in der Ardennenoffensive 1944/45 als Panzertrail bekannt war, scheiterten fast alle von uns.















 Nachdem wir auf dem Missepaad für unsere Sünden büßen mußten, wuschen wir unsere unreinen Häupter mit geweihtem Wasser am Friedhof Vossenack 

 Weiter einen Holter-die-Polter-Trail in das Tiefenbachtal. Beim Anstieg nach Brandenberg sind uns Bluerider und Pacman "verloren gegangen" (siehe oben). Leider haben die beiden den endgeilen Dresbachtrail verpasst.

 Zudem habe ich mich heute dreimal verfahren. Beim dritten Mal hatte der Pechvogel des Tages Holger, dann auch noch einen Plattfuß. Aber ein echter Norddeutscher trotzt Sturm und den unwägbarkeiten rheinischen Humors und wir konnten unsere Fahrt schon bald fortsetzen. 















     Nun weiter hinauf nach Großhau und über Thönbachweg zurück zur Wehebachtalsperre.

 Wie immer eine sehr schöne Tour mit netten Leuten. Gerade weil es heute für manchen fahrtechnisch und konditionell an der Grenze des Möglichen war, haben alle meinen Respekt verdient, denn sie haben durchgehalten 

*Bilder*


----------



## on any sunday (31. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei schwül-warmen Sommerwetter ging es heute auf geschichtsträchtigen Trails im Kalltal. Acht Mountainbiker machten sich auf, um einige sehr steile Wege zwischen Vossenack und Schmidt zu erkunden.
> 
> Nach gemütlicher Anfahrt über den Aussichtspunkt "Drei Eichen" ging es bei Vossenack einen genialen aber nicht ungefährlichen Trail hinunter ins Richelsbachtal. Lediglich Pacman und XCRacer besaßen den Mut (oder den Leichtsinn...) den Trail komplett zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Da hat Herr IckszehRäißer aber Glück gehabt, das er so leidensfähige und geduldige Mitradler hatte.  

Schöne Tour bei Sommerwetter (juhu), allerdings wirklich nicht anfängertauglich. Aber für den Dreisbachtrail allein, hätte sich die Schinderei schon gelohnt. Das wir zwei Mitfahrer verloren haben, ist nicht so schön. Das nächste Mal sollten wir vielleicht Trillerpfeifen   mitnehmen. Verbandszeug wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.

Auch für die knapp doppelt so vielen Höhenmeter wie geplant, wäre so mancher Guide an der nächsten Fichte aufgeknüpft worden.   

Da ich mit Holger von Hoven aus gestartet bin, sind auch ca. 85 km und 1600 hm rausgekommen.

Da hätte ich ja auch den Eifel Halbmarathon mit Wenigfahrer Boris und dem alten Mann Ralph, der vom Krieg erzählt, fahren können.  

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (31. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Auch für die knapp doppelt so vielen Höhenmeter wie geplant, wäre so mancher Guide an der nächsten Fichte aufgeknüpft worden.


 Fichten gibt's ja genug im Hürtgenwald 

 Wer schon mal öfters mit mir fährt, weiß das es meistens schlimmer kommt als angekündigt. Und ich habe schon gesagt, das es heftig werden würde 

 Schönen Sonntag


----------



## rpo35 (31. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da hätte ich ja auch den Eifel Halbmarathon mit Wenigfahrer Boris und dem alten Mann Ralph, der vom Krieg erzählt, fahren können.
> 
> Gut Nächtle
> 
> Michael



Nabend Michael,

mach Dir nix draus; bei uns waren es auch 95km aber etwas weniger hm. Aufgrund der stickigen Luft haben wir einige Berge umfahren  
Bericht folgt morgen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Juli 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Weg nach Zweifallshammer hat's meinen Vorderreifen nach der Bachdurchfahrt erwischt. Pacman war so freundlich und hat mir Pannenhilfe geleistet. Euch ist er zwar noch hinterher, aber ihr ward wohl zu flott unterwegs.



Hmmmm,

das verstehe wer will  Ich habe doch an der Brücke noch auf Holger gewartet der seine Wunden flicken mußte. Du bist doch dann nach einiger Überlegungszeit auf der linken Seite durch den Bach gefahren und bist vor Holger und mir hergefahren. Erst nach einiger Zeit haben wir Dich überholt. Und Rufe haben wir echt nicht gehört. Echt Schade. Na Gott sei Dank kennt Ihr euch da aus. Ich wäre hilflos  gewesen.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für den Dreisbachtrail allein, hätte sich die Schinderei schon gelohnt.



Jau Micha,
wohl einer der besten den ich bis jetzt in der ganzen Eifel gefahren bin. Mal ein Lob auf den Guide. Ansonsten hatte er ja heute einige Störungen im Transmitter des Empfängermoduls  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. Juli 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein echter Norddeutscher trotzt Sturm und den unwägbarkeiten rheinischen Humors



Tut das Not das der Holger das Snüffelstück für die Felge nicht parat hatte ?
Apropos Norddeutscher trotzt dem Sturm.  Den größten Mast hatte ich doch wohl aufgestellt  Wofür so ne Panne doch gut ist 
Drum ist es am Rhein so schön   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (1. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer eine sehr schöne Tour mit netten Leuten. Gerade weil es heute für manchen fahrtechnisch und konditionell an der Grenze des Möglichen war, haben alle meinen Respekt verdient, denn sie haben durchgehalten
> 
> *Bilder*



HUHU

Und ich war mal wieder arbeiten!! Ich wäre so gerne mitgefahren, vor allem da an diesem WE mal kein Rennen ansteht!!


----------



## Happy_User (1. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut das Not das der Holger das Snüffelstück für die Felge nicht parat hatte ?
> Apropos Norddeutscher trotzt dem Sturm.  Den größten Mast hatte ich doch wohl aufgestellt  Wofür so ne Panne doch gut ist
> Drum ist es am Rhein so schön
> 
> ...


 Moin Gemeinde,

 ich weiß ja nicht, ob der René hier fehlende Schnüffelstücke mein.  Könnten auch die geistigen rheinischen Ergüsse sein. 

 Dank Loch im Finger hat es meine Wage heute morgen mit mir gut gemeint. Gleich ein paar Gramm weniger angezeigt.  Werde mich nachher noch Richtung Hasselbachgraben auf den Weg machen und Wanderer scheuchen. 
 @michael: kannst nachher die Daten haben. Hatte wenig Aussetzer. Das sieht gut aus. Sollte brauchbar sein.

 Fotos von gestern gibt es auch später. Da ich dank Hitze irgendwie immer hinten an war, sind es ein paar weniger, aber schnell hinter einander betrachtet ganz lustig.

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Dirk S. (1. August 2004)

Dank Loch im Finger hat es meine Wage heute morgen mit mir gut gemeint. Gleich ein paar Gramm weniger angezeigt.  
 Grüße

 Holger[/QUOTE]

Mahlzeit,
das nenne ich noch Leichtbau! Günstig und effektiv!!  
Hoffentllich verheilen die Wunden schnell wieder.

War mal wieder echt geil mit euch.
 
Aber warum bin ich immer auf Bildern wo geschoben wird ?  

So, ab auf auf das RR.

Have an nice sunnday.


----------



## XCRacer (1. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich war mal wieder arbeiten!! Ich wäre so gerne mitgefahren, vor allem da an diesem WE mal kein Rennen ansteht!!


 Ich fahre die Runde im laufe der Woche gerne nochmal. Habe URLAUB


----------



## IGGY (1. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre die Runde im laufe der Woche gerne nochmal. Habe URLAUB


Da bin ich dabei wenn ich darf!?


----------



## redrace (1. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre die Runde im laufe der Woche gerne nochmal. Habe URLAUB



HUHU
Sag vorher bloß bescheid! Sonst lass ich Dir die Luft raus und es ist nix mit fahren!!


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2004)

Nabende zusammen,

einen kurzen Bericht zu meiner Tour mit Boris findet ihr hier 
Eins vorab: Wir haben es nicht ganz geschafft. 1. zu heiss; 2. zu wenig Zeit und ausserdem mußten wir feststellen, daß wir beim ersten Teil im Mai noch ewtas weiter hätten fahren müssen, um in etwa die Hälfte zu erreichen...  

Grüsse und bis bald
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (1. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

  was ja so ein echter Norddeutscher ist, der geht ja noch nicht mit einem Messer im Rücken nach Hause.  
 Entgegen meinem ursprünglichen Vorhaben, mich heute Richtung Hasselbachgraben zu bewegen, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, die Tour von Samstag noch einmal zu machen. 
  Obwohl, dank der Temperaturen gestern, mein Schlafverhalten noch schlechter war als die Tage zuvor , hatte ich über Nacht meine Ulrich Beine gegen Armstrong Beine getauscht und konnte wieder entspannt die Berge hinauf kurbeln.
 Da mein Ziel der Zweifallshammer war, habe ich mich in Vossenack entschieden, den am Vortag nicht befahrenen, leichteren Trail als Einstieg zur 4 Tälerrunde zu nutzen. War mir nicht sicher, ob mein Schutzengel schon wach war. Auch diese etwas leichtere Abfahrt hat Ihren Reiz und sollte vorsichtig befahren werden. 
 Insgesamt ist ja alles seit gestern bekannt, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich heute mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht den Zweifallshammer und den leckeren Trail nach Obermaubach hinter mir gelassen habe.  GEILLLLLLLLLL  

 Nach entspannten 4:15 war ich wieder an der WBTS und habe dann noch einmal die lange Steigung nach oben angetreten. Von dort mich rechts gehalten und einen nicht gerade einladen aussehenden "Waldweg" als Einstieg genutzt. Ich meine, dass ich diesen schon einmal im Frühjahr mit René oder Frank gefahren bin. Der Lohn dafür, dass ich mich zunächst durch Gestrüp und Schlamm gekämpft habe, war zwei super Trails. Am Ende des Ersten habe ich mich an der Einmündung zu breiten Wegen links gehalten und den Wanderweg der am Ende erreicht wird nach rechts befahren. Feine Trail-Steigung mit anschliessender Treppenabfahrt (siehe Foto) nach Schevenhütte. Klasse. 






















  Alle Bilder stehen hier.

  Wünsche Euch viel Spass beim Nachfahren nächste Woche. Ich darf mich ja auf der Arbeit erholen. 

  Grüße

   Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (1. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, die Tour von Samstag noch einmal zu machen.


 Stolze Leistung solch eine Tour gleich am nächsten Tag zu wiederholen 

*Meik und ich treffen uns morgen (Montag) um 10.30Uhr am Parkplatz (nicht oben auf der Mauer!) vor der Wehebachtalsperre zur Wiederholungstour. *

 Also Ingo 1 + 2, Dirk S.: Wenn euch das nicht zu kurzfristig ist, bis morgen !?


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Stolze Leistung solch eine Tour gleich am nächsten Tag zu wiederholen
> 
> *Meik und ich treffen uns morgen (Montag) um 10.30Uhr am Parkplatz (nicht oben auf der Mauer!) vor der Wehebachtalsperre zur Wiederholungstour. *
> 
> Also Ingo 1 + 2, Dirk S.: Wenn euch das nicht zu kurzfristig ist, bis morgen !?



Zum Glück muß ich arbeiten...


----------



## IGGY (1. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Stolze Leistung solch eine Tour gleich am nächsten Tag zu wiederholen
> 
> *Meik und ich treffen uns morgen (Montag) um 10.30Uhr am Parkplatz (nicht oben auf der Mauer!) vor der Wehebachtalsperre zur Wiederholungstour. *
> 
> Also Ingo 1 + 2, Dirk S.: Wenn euch das nicht zu kurzfristig ist, bis morgen !?


HI
Ne das schaffe ich nicht. Wie sieht es denn mit der Tagestour diese Woche aus?


----------



## Bluerider (1. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Stolze Leistung solch eine Tour gleich am nächsten Tag zu wiederholen
> 
> *Meik und ich treffen uns morgen (Montag) um 10.30Uhr am Parkplatz (nicht oben auf der Mauer!) vor der Wehebachtalsperre zur Wiederholungstour. *
> 
> Also Ingo 1 + 2, Dirk S.: Wenn euch das nicht zu kurzfristig ist, bis morgen !?




Unsere "Kalltal extremo" hätte ich heute nicht wiederholen könne. Schlechte Beine, müde Beine, allgemeiner Erschöpfungszustand, zu warm, es finden sich bestimmt noch mehr Ausreden.   

Und morgen muß ich zum Glück auch arbeiten. Das ist wenigstens entspannend...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich ja gestern an René s Tour teilgenommen habe, habe ich es heute ruhiger angehen lassen. Nachdem meine Freunde und ich gestern unsere Grillparty mit reichlich Hefeweizen   um 01:45 Uhr beendet hatten, ging um 06:30 Uhr der Wecker     Auf zur Tour Hasselbach- Schleebachgraben. Relativ pünktlich gegen 09:00 Uhr sind wir an der WBTS gestartet. Da die Tour ja mehr als bekannt ist, erspare ich mir weitere Beschreibung. Am Ende sind wir dann noch den Thönbachweg lang. Aber nachdem Rainer in einer Kurve mit sehr viel dicken Wurzeln  mit dem Lenker am Baum eingefädelt hat und sich dabei 2 mal überschlagen hat, haben wir dann den Rückweg angetreten. Ist aber nichts schlimmeres passiert.
Möchte noch 2 Dinge anmerken. Erstens sind wir sehr vielen, auch größeren Wandergruppen > 20 Wanderern begegnet. Sie waren alle super nett, haben 
uns teilweise angefeuert und uns auf div. gefährliche Punkte auf den Trails hingewiesen.   z.B. auch auf die nachfolgende:
Auf dem Hasselbachgraben sind teilweise Stacheldrahte gespannt  
Hier mal ein Gruß an de Prattdrivers 

Meist in den Kurven wo links und recht Hölzer als Abstützung dienen.










Und zum Schluß bin ich Stolz drauf als rheinischer Flachlandtiroler die komplette Tour gemeinsam mit Evi   ohne Probleme abgefahren zu sein.

einige Fotos

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Auf dem Hasselbachgraben sind teilweise Stacheldrahte gespannt ...



Hi Jörg,

man kann sicher darüber streiten, ob man das unbedingt mit Stacheldraht tun muß...aber diese Pfeiler sind teilweise tatsächlich mit Stacheldraht gesichert. Leider wurde der Draht nicht tief genug gespannt und kommt an manchen Stellen nun wieder ans Tageslicht.

Ich werde mir das am Dienstag mal anschauen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (1. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg,
> 
> man kann sicher darüber streiten, ob man das unbedingt mit Stacheldraht tun muß...aber diese Pfeiler sind teilweise tatsächlich mit Stacheldraht gesichert. Leider wurde der Draht nicht tief genug gespannt und kommt an manchen Stellen nun wieder ans Tageslicht.
> 
> ...


 Und wozu dienen diese Pfeiler und Sicherungen? Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass da im Winter so etwas war. 
 Also ohne in der Tiefe bei TÜV, und irgend welchen Sicherheitsvorschriften zu kramen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es in bewanderten Wegen legal ist, dass dort ohne eine gelb-schwarze Markierung Stacheldraht wenige Zentimeter über den Boden verläuft. 
 Gerade in Deutschland. Stell Dir einmal vor, ein Wanderer stolpert, und stützt sich mit der Hand im Stacheldraht ab? Das ist ein offizieller Wanderweg.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> aber diese Pfeiler sind teilweise tatsächlich mit Stacheldraht gesichert. Leider wurde der Draht nicht tief genug gespannt und kommt an manchen Stellen nun wieder ans Tageslicht.



Hi Ralph,

wäre auch ne Erklärung. Allerdings ist es schon verwunderlich das der Stacheldraht doch relativ hoch über dem Boden gespannt ist. Der kann niemals im Boden gewesen sein. Außerdem sieht er sehr neu aus. Aber vielleicht ist es ja wirklich so wie Du gesagt hast   
Möchte hier keine falschen Verdächtigungen äußern. Du kennst dich auf dem Graben wesentlich besser aus als ich.
Übrigens. Am Einstieg zum Wagemantrail stand auf dem Parkplatz ein weißer Bus mit riesiger Firebike-Aufschrift. Zwei Biker im selbigen Trikot kamen uns auch entgegen. Wo warst Du ?

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Und wozu dienen diese Pfeiler und Sicherungen? Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass da im Winter so etwas war.
> Also ohne in der Tiefe bei TÜV, und irgend welchen Sicherheitsvorschriften zu kramen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es in bewanderten Wegen legal ist, dass dort ohne eine gelb-schwarze Markierung Stacheldraht wenige Zentimeter über den Boden verläuft.
> Gerade in Deutschland. Stell Dir einmal vor, ein Wanderer stolpert, und stützt sich mit der Hand im Stacheldraht ab? Das ist ein offizieller Wanderweg.
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...Der Draht dient dazu, daß die Pfeiler nicht nach aussen kippen und ursprünglich war der Draht unter der Erde !!
Was Jörg sagt stimmt allerdings; der Draht sieht recht neu aus.

Wie gesagt, werde mir das Dienstag anschauen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am Einstieg zum Wagemantrail stand auf dem Parkplatz ein weißer Bus mit riesiger Firebike-Aufschrift. Zwei Biker im selbigen Trikot kamen uns auch entgegen. Wo warst Du ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



dort wohnen Chef & Chefin Firebike...und ich war zuhause im Garten relaxen und mit der Familie spazieren und Eis essen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> dort wohnen Chef & Chefin Firebike...und ich war zuhause im Garten relaxen und mit der Familie spazieren und Eis essen...



Das ist mal  nen Brüller    Und ich dachte die haben von da die Tour gestartet   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...Der Draht dient dazu, daß die Pfeiler nicht nach aussen kippen und ursprünglich war der Draht unter der Erde !!
> Was Jörg sagt stimmt allerdings; der Draht sieht recht neu aus.
> 
> Wie gesagt, werde mir das Dienstag anschauen.
> ...



Ich will mich ja nicht einmischen  , aber wenn der Stacheldraht in eine scharfen Rechtkurve ist, der guckt schon längere Zeit raus und ist durch natürliche  Errosion entstanden. 

Finde ich echt nett von Ralph, das er das mit Klappspaten und 20 kg Steineeimer am Dienstag ausbessern will. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## "TWIGGY" (1. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre die Runde im laufe der Woche gerne nochmal. Habe URLAUB


Also ich hab jetzt auch Urlaub   also wann wolltest du denn jetzt genau fahren damit ich ein wenig planen kann....


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was ja so ein echter Norddeutscher ist, der geht ja noch nicht mit einem Messer im Rücken nach Hause.
> Entgegen meinem ursprünglichen Vorhaben, mich heute Richtung Hasselbachgraben zu bewegen, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, die Tour von Samstag noch einmal zu machen.
> ...



Sach mal Holger, ich schlafe im Moment wärmebedingt auch schlecht, aber das hat auf mein Gehirn noch keine Auswirkungen gehabt.  Heute nochmal die Tour zu fahren.  

Gibs zu, du wolltest nur dem Stacheldraht mit der Knippex  den Garaus gemacht.  

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## "TWIGGY" (1. August 2004)

Ups hätte wohl besser erst mal alles lesen sollen  

Ne morgen werd ich wohl auch nich schaffen denke ich, muss erst noch einkaufen gehen   also wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben diese Woche noch ein drittes mal mit uns die Tour zufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mich ja nicht einmischen  , aber wenn der Stacheldraht in eine scharfen Rechtkurve ist, der guckt schon längere Zeit raus und ist durch natürliche  Errosion entstanden.
> 
> Finde ich echt nett von Ralph, das er das mit Klappspaten und 20 kg Steineeimer am Dienstag ausbessern will.
> 
> ...



Moin Michael,

genau die Stelle meinte ich Michael und auch dort sieht der Draht nicht alt aus  . Auf den Bildern von Jörg siehts allerdings nicht nur frisch, sondern auch sehr hoch aus.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Na ne Zange nehme ich evtl. wirklich mit.


----------



## Knax (2. August 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich bin aus meinem wohlverdienten  urlaub zurück...wäre gerne heute schon mit gefahren, geht aber nicht, weil meine fersen angeschwollen und blutig sind. 12 stunden mit steigeisen laufen geht halt auf die füße...
@Iggy: tagestour?! ich bin dabei (sollte ich diese woche die schuhe noch anziehen können)
mfg, Knax


----------



## Happy_User (2. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Holger, ich schlafe im Moment wärmebedingt auch schlecht, aber das hat auf mein Gehirn noch keine Auswirkungen gehabt.  Heute nochmal die Tour zu fahren.
> 
> Gibs zu, du wolltest nur dem Stacheldraht mit der Knippex  den Garaus gemacht.
> 
> ...


 Nee, den habe ich links liegen gelassen und durch guten BW Stacheldraht ersetzt.  Soll sich ja nächstes Mal lohnen.
 Samstag hatte ich eine so schlechte Performance auf der Strecke, dass ich das noch einmal machen musste. 
 Ein anderer Grund ist der, dass meine Fugawi Software von Samstag auf Sonntag alle Touren etc. aus der Datenbank gelöscht hat und ich die letzte Fugawi-Sicherung im April gemacht habe. Ich werde die deutschen Touren wieder herstellen können, nur leider zwei Touren nicht. Eine davon hatte ich Dir versprochen, Malmedy  und die Ardennen Trophy. 
 Kann Dir das Bild schicken, damit Du dich dann auch über die verlorenen Qualität ärgern kannst.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## redrace (2. August 2004)

HUHU

@xc: Ich hoffe Du bist gut nach hause gekommen!! 
War ne schöne Runde heute!! Wie gesagt am Auto hatte ich 55 km 1200 hm, Wenn Du wieder richtige Reifen hast   dann melde dich noch mal wegen einer Runde!!
Wir können uns ja auch mal bei mir treffen und dann in die sieben Berge fahren!!
Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen die zur Zeit Urlaub haben!! Ihr könnt ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft aufmachen!!


----------



## Sunshinebiker (2. August 2004)

@ redrace
sehe du bist gerade online, lust noch auf rr fahren  ?

gruss martin


----------



## XCRacer (2. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> @xc: Ich hoffe Du bist gut nach hause gekommen!!
> War ne schöne Runde heute!! Wie gesagt am Auto hatte ich 55 km 1200 hm, Wenn Du wieder richtige Reifen hast   dann melde dich noch mal wegen einer Runde!!


 Jau, hat alles bis zu Hause gehalten 
 Bei mir waren es ein paar Kilometerchen mehr. Jedenfalls waren wir ca. eine Stunde  schneller als am Samstag.  Aber wir haben uns ja auch nur einmal kurz verfahren *grins*



> Wir können uns ja auch mal bei mir treffen und dann in die sieben Berge fahren!!
> Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen die zur Zeit Urlaub haben!! Ihr könnt ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft aufmachen!!


 Gerne! Donnerstag? Wie sieht es bei den anderen Urlaubern aus? Ich kann noch zwei Mann inkl. Räder mitnehmen.



> sehe du bist gerade online, lust noch auf rr fahren  ?


 Vergiss es! Der ist jetzt platt


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gerne! Donnerstag? Wie sieht es bei den anderen Urlaubern aus? Ich kann noch zwei Mann inkl. Räder mitnehmen.
> 
> Vergiss es! Der ist jetzt platt



 ...der war gut...  

Hattest Du schon wieder Panne ? Kauf Dir mal anständiges Material.  
Ich überleg mal wenn ihr fahrt, ob ich Donnerstag frei nehme. Allerdings bin ich nicht so wahnsinnig fit; hab im Urlaub zuviel gepieft...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Dirk S. (2. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...der war gut...
> 
> Hattest Du schon wieder Panne ? Kauf Dir mal anständiges Material.
> Ich überleg mal wenn ihr fahrt, ob ich Donnerstag frei nehme. Allerdings bin ich nicht so wahnsinnig fit; hab im Urlaub zuviel gepieft...
> ...



Hallo XC,
wird echt Zeit, das du ein neues Bike kaufst...
Mit Scanadium wäre das bestimmt nicht pasiert! 
 
Habe leider zu spät in Forum geschaut. 
Sonst wäre ich Heute dabei gewesen.  

Habe ja auch Urlaub!   
Bis die Tage...


----------



## redrace (2. August 2004)

> Jau, hat alles bis zu Hause gehalten  Bei mir waren es ein paar Kilometerchen mehr. Jedenfalls waren wir ca. eine Stunde  schneller als am Samstag.  Aber wir haben uns ja auch nur einmal kurz verfahren *grins*



Du musst ja auch mehr fahren als ich!! Warum das sag ich jetzt nicht!!  



> Gerne! Donnerstag? Wie sieht es bei den anderen Urlaubern aus? Ich kann noch zwei Mann inkl. Räder mitnehmen.



Donnerstag um 10:00 bei mir??!! Hier ist der Termin!!  Wer mit will kurze Mail an mich wegen der Adresse!! Zur Info: Hinfahrt ca. 23 km flach am Rhein vorbei zurück sind es dann nur 15 km flach am Rhein!! Im Siebengebirge können wir dann kurzfristig entscheiden wieviel wir fahren wollen!!




> Vergiss es! Der ist jetzt platt



Wer von uns beiden hatte den keine Luft mehr, oder wie meinst Du das jetzt??


----------



## redrace (2. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest Du schon wieder Panne ? Kauf Dir mal anständiges Material.
> Ich überleg mal wenn ihr fahrt, ob ich Donnerstag frei nehme. Allerdings bin ich nicht so wahnsinnig fit; hab im Urlaub zuviel gepieft...



HUHU

Du weist doch ich nehme jeden mit!!    Auch dich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. August 2004)

Ihr Pappnasen! Ein Ast hat meinen Reifen aufgeschlitzt. Glaubt ihr der Ast hat danach geguckt, auf was für'n Rad ich sitze?!? 



> Wer von uns beiden hatte den keine Luft mehr, oder wie meinst Du das jetzt??


 Ich würde sagen, wirklich platt war nur mein Hinterreifen 

 So, zur Strafe gehe ich jetzt noch 'ne Stunde laufen


----------



## Dirk S. (2. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Pappnasen! Ein Ast hat meinen Reifen aufgeschlitzt. Glaubt ihr der Ast hat danach geguckt, auf was für'n Rad ich sitze?!?
> 
> Ich würde sagen, wirklich platt war nur mein Hinterreifen
> 
> So, zur Strafe gehe ich jetzt noch 'ne Stunde saufen



Wie eine Stunde saufen ?   
In welchen Biergarten gehst du denn?
Bestimmt frusttrinken, da du heute keine Luft mehr hattest.  

Na denn .......


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Pappnasen! Ein Ast hat meinen Reifen aufgeschlitzt. Glaubt ihr der Ast hat danach geguckt, auf was für'n Rad ich sitze?!? ...



Klar hat er...Äste gucken mit den Astlöchern. Sag bloß, das wußtest Du nicht ?


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Du weist doch ich nehme jeden mit!!    Auch dich!!



Du willst mich ja nur mitnehmen, um mich für meine Schandtaten im Urlaub zu bestrafen (Bier und rauchen)...  

Nee mal im Ernst...sieht so aus als ob das nur ginge, wenn René oder Ingo mich holen könnten. Hab nämlich Do. kein Auto. Und mit René hab ich's mir ja eben verscherzt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (2. August 2004)

HUHU

Jungs und Mädels ich hoffe ihr denkt alle noch an den 14.08.2004 und seid um 17:30 Uhr bei mir im Garten!!?? Hoffentlich hält das Wetter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Jungs und Mädels ich hoffe ihr denkt alle noch an den 14.08.2004 und seid um 17:30 Uhr bei mir im Garten!!?? Hoffentlich hält das Wetter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Und vorher biken ?


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2004)

Ach übrigens,

meine Möhre ist soweit wieder fertig. Hab mir noch 'nen DT-Swiss und 'nen Sattel mit etwas weniger blau gegönnt. Ein bissel was für's Auge halt; schneller werd ich eh nicht mehr...  

Gut's Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## imontaner (3. August 2004)

Hallo WBTSler,

im letzten Frühjahr habe auch ich mir ein MTB zugelegt und verfolge regelmäßig Eure Threads. Nun habe ich gesehen, das Ihr hin und wieder GPS-Daten für Eure Touren zum nachfahren postet.
Gestern bei meiner Runde an der WBTS hatte ich die glorreiche Idee den Hasselbachgraben zu finden. Da ich aber noch nie Richtung Zweifall gefahren bin, war ich mir nicht sicher den auch wirklich finden zu können.

Nun meine Frage, wer kann mir Kaufempfehlungen über GPS geben, damit ich in der Lage wäre, die von Euch geposteten Touren mal nachzufahren.
Auf was muß ich achten, was bringt das Geko 201 usw.  

Da Ihr ja regelmäßig so früh fahrt, komme ich nie in den Genuß mich Euch anzuschließen.
Außerdem glaube ich nicht Euch schon technich und konditionell am Hinterrad kleben zu können.  

Übrigens kam mir am Sonntag Mittag eine ca. 8 Köpfige Gruppe bergab entgegen, als ich mit meinem 'Schwager in Spee' von der WBTS Richtung Gottfriedskreuz bergauf stampften.

Ist einer von Euch in dieser freundlich grüßenden Truppe gewesen? 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Wald


----------



## XCRacer (3. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit René hab ich's mir ja eben verscherzt...


 So schnell wird man mich nicht los 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also bis Breinig würde ich ja so gerade noch fahren. Aber bis Belgien und dann wieder zurück und weiter bis Kölle ... ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zuviel Aufwand!

 Können aber dise Woche gerne mal von der Wbts losfahren ?

 @imontaner: Kann mich schwach an eine Gruppe erinnern, die uns entgegenkam.

 Zur GPS-Geschichte, da sind Happy_User und Frank S. unsere Experten. Eine feine geheime Tourensammlung hat on any sunday im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (3. August 2004)

Hallo an alle,
René hat es ja schon gemerkt wir haben bald *Jubiläum*. 
Am 28.09.03 sind wir unsere erste große Tour zusammen gefahren, was sich daraus bis jetzt entwickelt hat, hat wohl keiner vorher geahnt.
Deshalb möchte ich mit allen, die mal eine Tour mitgefahren sind, am Sonntag dem 03.10.04 die erste Tour noch einmal fahren.

Den Termin  gibt es hier.

Ich hoffe, dass viele an der Tour teilnehmen.


----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2004)

Immer diese WBTS, das Kalltal, irgendwelche Gräben etc., ist das laaaangweilig.  Die wahren Abenteuer finden zum Beispiel nächsten Samstag im Ahrtal statt.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (3. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese WBTS, das Kalltal, irgendwelche Gräben etc., ist das laaaangweilig. Die wahren Abenteuer finden zum Beispiel nächsten Samstag im Ahrtal statt.


 Sorry! Aber _Technisch: schwer_ ist mir zu einfach


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. August 2004)

imontaner schrieb:
			
		

> Da Ihr ja regelmäßig so früh fahrt, komme ich nie in den Genuß mich Euch anzuschließen.
> 
> _Wie regelmäßig so früh   Wann willst Du denn fahren ?  _
> 
> ...


----------



## XCRacer (3. August 2004)

imontaner schrieb:
			
		

> Ist einer von Euch in dieser freundlich grüßenden Truppe gewesen?


 Ähh klar! Sonntag! Ich war's nicht!


----------



## IGGY (3. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> imontaner schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

>


  Hübsche ..............................................................Blumen   

   Was ist denn jetzt mit *Biken mit Meik am Donnerstag im Siebengebirge?*
   Muß ich da alleine hinfahren?
   Ich fahre um *9Uhr hier in Dürwiss ab*. Um 10Uhr dann bei Meik sein und weiter mit dem Radl zum Dingsda-Treffpunkt. Kann noch zwei Pappnase in meinem Auto mitnehmen...

Hier klicken, frei f... fahrradfahren !


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was ist denn jetzt mit *Biken mit Meik am Donnerstag im Siebengebirge?*
> Muß ich da alleine hinfahren?...



@Rene: Du bist ein netter Scherzkeks. Willst mich nicht holen und heulst hier rum daß Du alleine fahren mußt...  

@All: Stacheldraht am Hasselbachgraben: Das war nur in einer Kurve und in exakt der, die ich meinte. Den Draht hatte bereits jemand nach rechts ins Gebüsch gelegt. Ich habe ihn nun ganz abgeschnitten.

Stelle später Fotos rein.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2004)

So Jungs & Mädels,

melde mich nochmal schnell zur heutigen "Stacheldraht-Aktion":
Also wie gesagt: Da hat niemand was gebastelt; der Draht schaute hier schon seit langem etwas heraus. Man könnte sich natürlich trotzdem fragen, warum zur Stützung ausgerechnet Stacheldraht gemommen wurde   ...Aber hat wohl niemand mit gerechnet, daß der mal zum Problem werden könnte. Ausserdem ist der Graben dort in den letzten max. 3 Monaten auch ganz extrem eingefallen. Das ist ja schon bald ein Gefälle von 45° vom Kurvenäusseren zum Inneren.

Bild 1: Kurve innen; der Draht wurde bereits rübergelegt; ich hab ihn dann ganz entfernt, damit niemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt:




Bild 2: Kurve aussen; bis zu diesem Pfeiler war der Draht gespannt:





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (5. August 2004)

Mein Rad ist nun fertig. Nicht das Ihr demnächst an mir vorbeifahrt ohne zu grüßen!


----------



## charly245 (5. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rad ist nun fertig. Nicht das Ihr demnächst an mir vorbeifahrt ohne zu grüßen!





na das sieht ja mal nett aus!!!!
ich warte immer noch auf info meiner versicherung...bin schon fast 2 wochen ohne bike....  
wenn ich ein neues habe ...dann kommt wohl der regen!!!!  

beineide euch ein wenig!

gruß kai


----------



## redrace (5. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rad ist nun fertig. Nicht das Ihr demnächst an mir vorbeifahrt ohne zu grüßen!




HUHU

Ahh ein bike von Drössiger(jbs)!! Wie kommst Du denn darauf??
Sieht aber gut aus!!


----------



## redrace (5. August 2004)

HUHU

Da war doch noch was?? Ach ja , ich war mit XC im Siebengebirge unterwegs!!

Hier der Bericht:

René kam zu mir nach hause und von da ging es dann mit dem Rad am Rhein vorbei in Richtung Siebengebirge. In Königswinter angekommen fuhren wir das Nachtigallental rauf  und einen kleinen Umweg bis zum Milchhäuschen, dann weiter auf den Geisberg . Hier genossen wir einen kurzen Moment die Aussicht, um dann weiter zu fahren. Es ging über die Jungfernhard und dann bergab bis zum Abzweig Richtung Drachenfels. Über einen schmalen Trail ging es am Drachenfels vorbei runter bis Rhöndorf. Am Friedhof vorbei, wo unser Altbundeskanzler Konrad Adenauer begraben ist, und dann einen steilen Weg Richtung Breiberg. Über den Breiberg ging es, zum Teil schiebender Weise,  bergab Richtung der drei Seen im Annatal. Die Serpentinenabfahrt hinter uns fuhren wir das Tretschbachtal hoch bis zum Löwenburgerhof. Hier bauten wir noch eine  kleine Schleife Richtung Drei Eichen ein. Wieder am Löwenburgerhof angekommen wurden erst mal, ein Dank an die Bauarbeiter, die Trinkflaschen aufgefüllt. Dann fuhren wir weiter über den Leyberg zur Margaretenhöhe anschließend noch den Nonnenstromberg eingebaut und runter zum Kloster Heisterbach. Von hier ging es gemütlich Richtung Dornheckensee und Ennertbad nach Bonn Beuel und da an den Rhein und ab nach Hause. Kurzes Telefonat mit Edith, damit die Canellonies in den Ofen  das Erdinger in den Kühlschrank kommt und genug Eis in der Tiefkühltruhe ist. 
Am Ende waren wir 4 Stunden und 20 Minuten unterwegs und haben 84 km und 1350 Höhenmeter abgespult, und das bei Temperaturen die einer Sauna gleich kamen.
Ich fand es prima!!!!!!

Bilder dazu gibts bei mir auf der HP  unter Bilder/MTB-Bilder/Touren


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja , ich war mit XC im Siebengebirge unterwegs!!


  Jau! War eine feine Tour 

  Edith und Meik sind total lieb. Haben mich gemästet bis ich kurz vor dem platzen war 

*Profil*


----------



## IGGY (5. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ahh ein bike von Drössiger(jbs)!! Wie kommst Du denn darauf??
> Sieht aber gut aus!!


Ist ein Bekannter von mir!


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

@Ingo: Nettes Bike; ist das jetzt nochmal 'ne Verbesserung? Du warst schon schnell genug...  

@Rene und Meik: Tolle Aufnahmen; wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Das Tempo war ja mal nicht ganz so extrem.

Ich habe mich heute Abend um 18 Uhr nochmals, wie schon am Dienstag, in meine "Lieblingssingletrailorgie" gestürzt.
Vom Museumsbahnhof die bekannten Trails zum Filterwerk, weiter über all die kleinen Wurzelpfade über Rotterdell und Mulartshütte und den "Kindergartentrail" bis Vicht; Wagemanntrail komplett und weiter bis Zweifall und am Vichtbach entlang zurück bis Mulartshütte. Am Vichtbach mußte ich mal kurz verschnaufen; es war nämlich noch immer sehr warm und ich bin die Runde heute mal auf Tempo gefahren.





In Mulartshütte gings dann wieder diesen kleinen fiesen Anstieg am "Schnackebusch" hoch und durch die Mulartshütter Schneise rauf zum Paternoster an der Einfahrt zum Hasselbachgraben und diesen incl. Schlebachgraben bis Roetgen...

Von den WBTSlern sind die Runde so, wie beschrieben bisher nur Sandra und Marco mit mir gefahren und das sind sicher 50% Singletrails.

Ein 18er Schnitt wars am Ende und ich war klatschnass durchgeschwitzt...
Hier findet Ihr noch das Profil.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ingo: Nettes Bike; ist das jetzt nochmal 'ne Verbesserung? Du warst schon schnell genug...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schnell genug kann man nie sein 
Durch den kleineren Rahmen werde ich besser bei den Singletrails zurechtkommen! Nächste Woche Sonntag fahre ich wieder mit. Fahre nun eine Woche an die See. Plant mal was ab WBTS. Ich bin dabei Sonntags!


----------



## Knax (6. August 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
@Iggy: ich kann dich nicht verstehen...der JJ-rahmen war doch flammneu und leicht...ausserdem wiegt das drössinger bei kleinerer größe mehr   
aber geil sieht es aus! wieviel hast du denn für den rahmen hingeblättert?
Knax


----------



## IGGY (6. August 2004)

Jo aber er hat nicht genau gepasst. War zu groß! Der neue Rahmen wiegt doch nur 100 Gramm mehr! Was ist das schon.


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2004)

Nabend,

habt ihr Ideen hierzu ? Dann haut rein...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (7. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese WBTS, das Kalltal, irgendwelche Gräben etc., ist das laaaangweilig.  Die wahren Abenteuer finden zum Beispiel nächsten Samstag im Ahrtal statt.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Ahrtour wird wegen Waschküchenwetter abgeblasen.


----------



## XCRacer (7. August 2004)

Was ist geplant: *Galmeiveilchenrunde* - Kurze aber heftige Tour über Eschweiler Stadtwald und Stolberg.

  Start: 10:00 Oben auf der Staumauer der Wehebachtalsperre

  Dauer: 2 - 3 h

  Geschwindigkeit: mittel
 Technisch: schwer

  Eintragen *hier!*

So war's das letzte mal!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

spontan haben sich René, Dirk, Holger, Meik und ich uns verabredet den neuen Eifelrundwanderweg "Eifelsteig" mal mit dem MTB abzufahren.
Treff- und Startpunkt war Gemünd. Von dort ging es über Goldbach, Steinfeld, Marmagen, Blankenheim, Wildenburg, Reifferscheid, Hellenthal, an der Oleftalsperre entlang, weiter über Einruhr, am Urftsee vorbei, über den Kermeter und über Wolfgarten zurück den Wahnsinns-Trail runter nach Gemünd.
Die Route war super ausgeschildert. Die Streckenbeschaffenheit wechselte sich ständig ab. Mal Waldautobahnen mal auch Teerstraßen und dann wieder endgeile lange Trails, tolle Wiesen- und schmale Waldwege durch wirklich atemberaubende Naturkulissen. Die alten Burgen und Fachwerkhäuser unterwegs darf man natürlich auch nicht vergessen zu erwähnen. Insgesamt ein wirklich toller, gelungener Samstag mit einer super Strecke. Zum Ausklang haben wir uns anschließend noch einen leckeren großen Salat gegessen und die Strecke noch ein bisschen auf uns wirken lassen   

Hier mal einige Bilder: Eifelsteig

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (7. August 2004)

HUHU

Stimmt, dass war eine richtig schöne Runde!! Hat Dirk auch Salat gegessen oder nur Erdinger  ??


----------



## PacMan (8. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist geplant: *Galmeiveilchenrunde* - Kurze aber heftige Tour über Eschweiler Stadtwald und Stolberg.



Da würde ich gerne mitfahren!   Hab nur leider keine Zeit.   
Hoffentlich klappt's nächste Woche nochmal.
@XCRacer: Hab mir gerade mal die Beschreibung der Strecke durchgelesen. Klingt recht heftig! Hast du vielleicht 'ne Karte von der Route? Die meisten Stellen kenne ich zwar, aber nicht alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. August 2004)

Lasst euch nicht von den paar Regentropfen abhalten. Das Regenecho über uns sieht ganz gut aus.

http://online.wdr.de/online/wdrwetter/regenradar.phtml?flash=1

 Bis gleich...


----------



## Happy_User (8. August 2004)

Moin, Moin,

 Kette ist geölt und Schaltung neu eingestellt. Werde mich also gleich auf die Schlammsocken machen.  War ja etwas staubig die letzten Wochenenden. 

 @gestern:
 War klasse. Lockere Runde. Bischen Sight Seeing und gemütliches Beisammensein. Die Fotos von Mike werde ich nachher oder morgen mit hochladen. Mal sehen, was die Zeit so hergibt. Von der Werten waren es knapp über 2100 hm und 99.4 km.  (Hätten noch einmal um die Eisdiele kreisen sollen)

 Bis gleich

 Holger


----------



## Handlampe (8. August 2004)

Tach zusammen

Hört sich ja ziemlich nett an mit dem neuen Rundweg ab Gemünd.
Meine Frage: Bekommt man die Strecke ohne Karte hin? Wo genau ist der Startpunkt?

Bin in Gemünd auch schon zu ner Tour gestartet, da gab es diesen Weg wohl aber noch nicht.

Also, wenn die Strecke nämlich o gut ausgeschlidert ist, würd ich sie kommendes WE gerne mal mit unserem Team fahren


----------



## XCRacer (8. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ja ziemlich nett an mit dem neuen Rundweg ab Gemünd.


 Ich werde den Eifelsteig auf meiner HP unter "Strecken" genauer beschreiben. In den nächsten Tagen gibt's dort alle Infos die Mountainbiker für diese Tour brauchen.

 Einen gute Beschreibung des Eifelsteig (für Wanderer) findest du auf www.eifelsteig.de


----------



## XCRacer (8. August 2004)

Weil wir nach unserer Eifelsteig-Tour noch konditionelle Reserven hatte, sind wir heute ein kleines aber feines Ründchen gefahren.






 Die Tour geht ein bissle verschlungen durch das Schönthal. Nachdem der heftige Anstieg nach Heistern gemeistert wurde, sind wir über den Bovenberger Wald zum Eschweiler Stadtwald geradelt. Hier sind wir einige sehr schöne Trails (u.a. vorbei am Koppweiher) gefolgt, bevor wir uns in die Stolberger Altstadt stürzten.















 Nachdem wir die steile Rampe zum Burgberg hinter uns hatten, mußte Dirk erstmal kräftig kacken  ! Hinunter zum BSE Schotterwek und über NSG Schlangengraben und über den Kindergartendownhill hinunter nach Vicht. Eine Asfaltrampe noch, einen hoppeligen Wurzeltrail und über Buche 19 zurück nach Schevenhütte.

Bilder gibt'et hier!


----------



## Dirk S. (8. August 2004)

Nachdem wir die steile Rampe zum Burgberg hinter uns hatten, mußte Dirk erstmal kräftig kacken  ! Hinunter zum BSE Schotterwek und über NSG Schlangengraben und über den Kindergartendownhill hinunter nach Vicht. Eine Asfaltrampe noch, einen hoppeligen Wurzeltrail und über Buche 19 zurück nach Schevenhütte.

Hallo liebe WBTS - Gemeinde,
war mal wieder echt schön mit euch.
Ich vermute mal das die geile Tour von Gestern mir auf den Magen
geschlagen ist.
Sizte jetzt auf dem Balkon mit Radler. 

Noch viele Grüße an Meik. Viel Erfolg beim Löschen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (8. August 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Noch viele Grüße an Meik. Viel Erfolg beim Löschen.......



Bis 15:00  6 Einsätze, davon 2 Leben gerette!! Ich hab zumindest keine Langeweile!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Weil wir nach unserer Eifelsteig-Tour noch konditionelle Reserven hatte, sind wir heute ein kleines aber feines Ründchen gefahren.



Joo so war das heute,

tolles Ründchen René. Hätte ja niemals in der Gegend mit so schönen Trails gerechnet. Bin nach Beendigung der Tour noch hoch Richtung Gürzenich dann über den Rennweg, zurück über Thönbachweg, nochmal hinauf zum Gottfriedskreuz und irgendso ein Trail zurück zum Parkplatz. Somit habe ich wenigstens die 1000 HM vollgemacht   

@ Holger. Biste noch gut mit der losen Kassette nach Hause gekommen ?

Hier einige Bilder

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> spontan haben sich René, Dirk, Holger, Meik und ich uns verabredet den neuen Eifelrundwanderweg "Eifelsteig" mal mit dem MTB abzufahren.
> Treff- und Startpunkt war Gemünd. Von dort ging es über Goldbach, Steinfeld, Marmagen, Blankenheim, Wildenburg, Reifferscheid, Hellenthal, an der Oleftalsperre entlang, weiter über Einruhr, am Urftsee vorbei, über den Kermeter und über Wolfgarten zurück den Wahnsinns-Trail runter nach Gemünd.
> ...



Hallo ihr Racer  

Aehm, der Eifelsteig ein Rundwanderweg?, ist das neu? Ist ja ein leckere Teil meiner Tour Blankenheim-Düren. 

Klingt aber als Rundtour ab Gemünd auch sehr gut, bei einer Wiederholung kündige ich erhöhtes Interesse an.  

@Happy Holger   

Hast doch sicherlich dein Geepeeess dabei gehabt? Mail doch bitte mal den Track (falls Fugawi nicht schon wieder alles vergessen hat  )

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen
> 
> Hört sich ja ziemlich nett an mit dem neuen Rundweg ab Gemünd.
> Meine Frage: Bekommt man die Strecke ohne Karte hin? Wo genau ist der Startpunkt?
> ...



Sektion Köln würde auch gerne teilnehmen, teilweise Ortskenntnisse vorhanden 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hast doch sicherlich dein Geepeeess dabei gehabt? Mail doch bitte mal den Track (falls Fugawi nicht schon wieder alles vergessen hat )


 Vor der Fahrt unbedingt klar machen, wer der Rudelführer ist. GPS oder Eifelsteig-Symbole! Deckt sich nicht immer 

 Wie es Jörg auch schon aufgefallen ist, haben wir vor Einruhr die Schleife über den Langerscheid nach Dedenborn komplett verpasst! Was nicht unbedingt schlimm war, denn der Singletrail am Wüstebach war ganz OK.

 Weiterhin habe ich den Eindruck, das die Beschreibung in meiner aktuellen Wanderkarte Eifelverein "Monschauer Land, Rurseengebiet" Nr.3 von 2004 (!) sich nicht immer mit dem ausgehängten Symbolen "Eifelsteig" deckt.

 Aber wie auch immer. Wenn du die Runde so fährst wie wir, wirst eine menge Spaß haben!

 Weiter Infos hier auf meiner Page.


----------



## Happy_User (10. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 es hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber ich habe endlich alle Bilder hochgeladen.




 <klick>

 Da ich noch nicht so fit bin mit dem Album, müsst Ihr dies von hinten nach vorne lesen. 

 @michael
 Hör mich auf mit futschgawi. Zum Glück habe ich von den deutschen Touren ein Backup in NRW3D. Weiß auch nicht was das bringt, die Touren in einer eigenen DB zu verwalten. NRW3D macht es doch auch im FFS.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2004)

*Ostbelgien: Feuer im Hohen Venn zur Zeit unter Kontrolle*
 Das Feuer im Hohen Venn ist zur Zeit am Boden unter Kontrolle. Allerdings hat sich der Torfboden entzündet und es brennt jetzt unterirdisch weiter. Zwei Armeehubschrauber aus Simmerath sollen jetzt den Boden wässern um ein Ausbreiten zu verhindern. Wanderer sollten das Gebiet nach wie vor meiden.
_
 mehr?_


----------



## redrace (10. August 2004)

HUHU

Ich war gestern mal mit dem RR unterwegs im Sieger- und Bergischen Land!

Bilder 

Achso!! Kann mir mal einer per Mail Nachhilfe geben wie Ihr diese schönen topographischen Karten macht und mit welchem Programm!! Ich hab das Top 50 aber damit krieg ich das nicht hin!! Oder in bin zu blöd, was wahrscheinlich das Naheliegenste ist!!


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern mal mit dem RR unterwegs im Sieger- und Bergischen Land!


 Nette Bilder. Ja das waren noch Zeiten. Es war trocken und die Sonne schien... 



> ... Ihr diese schönen topographischen Karten macht und mit welchem Programm!!


 Du hast pm


----------



## Happy_User (10. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 mal ne Frage zu Sonntag, ist da schon etwas geplant?

 Samstag ist ja mächtiges Carboloading angesagt. Da müsste ja am Sonntag entsprechendes Touring drin sein. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

Ich meld mich mal kurz zum Thema "Grillen"...n. Samstag bei Tweety & Redrace:
Wie ist denn jetzt die Lage ? Wer kommt ? Ist vor dem Grillen noch 'ne Tour geplant ? Ich hab jedenfalls den ganzen Samstag frei...
Getränke: Ich nehme mal an, dass die meissten wieder nach Hause fahren; also bring ich wohl besser 'nen Kasten Erdinger Aloholfrei mit ?!
Was ist mit den Ingo's ? Kann ich jemanden mitnehmen ?

Fragen über Fragen...
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Vor der Fahrt unbedingt klar machen, wer der Rudelführer ist. GPS oder Eifelsteig-Symbole! Deckt sich nicht immer


Jau René, das stimmt. Sorgt aber doch für viel Stimmung auf der Tour 


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es Jörg auch schon aufgefallen ist, haben wir vor Einruhr die Schleife über den Langerscheid nach Dedenborn komplett verpasst!


Kein Wunder. Wir hatten so einen verrückten CC-Racer dabei. Da haste fast alle Schilder verpaßt   


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin habe ich den Eindruck, das die Beschreibung in meiner aktuellen Wanderkarte Eifelverein "Monschauer Land, Rurseengebiet" Nr.3 von 2004 (!) sich nicht immer mit dem ausgehängten Symbolen "Eifelsteig" deckt.


Nicht nur Deine Wanderkarte Nr.3. Auch meine neuste Wanderkarte NRW Nationalpark Eifel Und Wanderkarte Nr. 4 / 5 / 14 deckt sich "nicht immer"  mit der Ausschilderung    


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie auch immer. Wenn du die Runde so fährst wie wir, wirst eine menge Spaß haben!


Da kann ich zu 1000% zustimmen   

Und immer schöne auf die Schilder achten   Auch bei über 50 km/h bergab   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> Ich meld mich mal kurz zum Thema "Grillen"...n. Samstag bei Tweety & Redrace: Wie ist denn jetzt die Lage ? Wer kommt ?


Hi Ralph,
ich kann leider nicht. Meik weiß aber schon Bescheid. Bin zum Gambas-Grillen mit Meerblick eingeladen. 4 Tage Malaga    Viel Spaß euch allen und bleibt anständig   
@ Dirk S. trink ein Hefe für mich mit. Aber bitte mit Alkohol    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (11. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn jetzt die Lage ? Wer kommt ? Ist vor dem Grillen noch 'ne Tour geplant ?


 Ich komme, aber das ist ja auch schon bekannt! Ich fahre vorher keine Tour, da ich am Sonntag das Rennen in Bütgenbach fahre und darum am Samstag nur eine Vorbelastung (zu Hause!) mache.



> also bring ich wohl besser 'nen Kasten Erdinger Aloholfrei mit ?!


 Ja, Ja, Ja 
   Bekommst auch wieder Karma von mir 

_Thema Waldbrand im Venn:_
*Ostbelgien: Feuer im Hohen Venn vorerst gelöscht*
 Am Dienstagabend gab es keine Rauchbildung mehr. Das sagte ein Sprecher der Feuerwehr in Eupen. Dennoch haben zehn Wehrleute die ganze Nacht über die Brandstelle bewacht, um eventuell neu auflodernde Flammen direkt zu bekämpfen. Am Mittwoch Vormittag soll über einen möglichen neuen Einsatz der Löschhubschrauber der Bundeswehr entschieden werden. Bereits am Dienstag hatten die Maschinen drei Stunden die Brandstelle mit Wasser besprüht. Zusätzlich hatte der lang anhaltende Regen für Entspannung gesorgt. _mehr?_


----------



## Happy_User (11. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme, aber das ist ja auch schon bekannt! Ich fahre vorher keine Tour, da ich am Sonntag das Rennen in Bütgenbach fahre und darum am Samstag nur eine Vorbelastung (zu Hause!) mache.
> 
> Ja, Ja, Ja
> Bekommst auch wieder Karma von mir


 Moin, ich werde am Samstag auch nicht mehr fahren, allerdings sollten wir vielleicht mal eine Listen machen, wie viel Kästen Erdinger wir den dann haben. Kann mich an ein oder zwei vom Dirk erinnern + einen von Ralph / (nicht genau bekannte Anzahl Personen) = dicker Erdinger Bauch. )
 Vielleicht noch ne Kiste Wasser oder so planen. 
 Ich habe habe so ca. 6 - 7 Personen im Kopf. Da könnten 3 Kisten Erdinger etwas viel sein. Vielleicht einmal den Mike direkt anmailen, damit er das koordiniert.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Happy_User (11. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> _Thema Waldbrand im Venn:_
> *Ostbelgien: Feuer im Hohen Venn vorerst gelöscht*
> Am Dienstagabend gab es keine Rauchbildung mehr. Das sagte ein Sprecher der Feuerwehr in Eupen. Dennoch haben zehn Wehrleute die ganze Nacht über die Brandstelle bewacht, um eventuell neu auflodernde Flammen direkt zu bekämpfen. Am Mittwoch Vormittag soll über einen möglichen neuen Einsatz der Löschhubschrauber der Bundeswehr entschieden werden. Bereits am Dienstag hatten die Maschinen drei Stunden die Brandstelle mit Wasser besprüht. Zusätzlich hatte der lang anhaltende Regen für Entspannung gesorgt. _mehr?_


 So hat der Regen wenigstens etwas gutes gehabt. Kaum vorzustellen, wenn mir da im nächsten Jahr mein Lieblingsmarathon fehlen würde.


----------



## redrace (11. August 2004)

HUHU

Los gehts um 17:30!! 
Dirk wollte eine Kiste normales Bier mitbringen und rpo, du bringst besser eine Kiste Erdinger alkoholfrei mit. Sonnst fährt keiner mehr Rennen am Sonntag. Nicht alkoholische Getränke gehe ich holen. Fleisch bringt sich bitte jeder selbst mit, Brot besorge ich und um Salate kümmere ich mich per mail!!
Eine Tour am Samstag schaffe ich nicht zu organisieren!! 
Wer hier im Garten zelten will muss außer mir beschied zu sagen auch noch Kurtaxe bezahlen!!


----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Los gehts um 17:30!!
> Dirk wollte eine Kiste normales Bier mitbringen und rpo, du bringst besser eine Kiste Erdinger alkoholfrei mit. Sonnst fährt keiner mehr Rennen am Sonntag. Nicht alkoholische Getränke gehe ich holen. Fleisch bringt sich bitte jeder selbst mit, Brot besorge ich und um Salate kümmere ich mich per mail!!
> ...



HUHU zusammen,

darf ich auch mitmachen? Falls ja, bitte ich um nähere Angabe des Veranstaltungsortes. 

Damit sich die lange Anfahrt auch für Ausländer  lohnt, würde ich mich vorher als Guide für eine kleine Siebengebirgsrunde verdingen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU zusammen,
> 
> darf ich auch mitmachen? Falls ja, bitte ich um nähere Angabe des Veranstaltungsortes.
> 
> ...



Na also, das is doch ein Wort ! Schick mir mal ne PM mit Handynummer. Ich ruf Dich dann heute abend wegen Treffpunkt/Uhrzeit/Fahrgemeinschaft usw...an. Wer hat noch Interesse ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na also, das is doch ein Wort ! Schick mir mal ne PM mit Handynummer. Ich ruf Dich dann heute abend wegen Treffpunkt/Uhrzeit/Fahrgemeinschaft usw...an. Wer hat noch Interesse ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Solange ich keine positive Zusage bekomme, das ich mitspielen darf   , schicke ich hier garnichts!


----------



## redrace (11. August 2004)

Du hast PM


----------



## "TWIGGY" (11. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> Ich meld mich mal kurz zum Thema "Grillen"...n. Samstag bei Tweety & Redrace:
> Wie ist denn jetzt die Lage ? Wer kommt ? Ist vor dem Grillen noch 'ne Tour geplant ? Ich hab jedenfalls den ganzen Samstag frei...
> ...


Hallo zusammen
Die beiden Ingos scheiden für die Grillparty auch aus da meine Frau 30 geworden ist und wir dieses am Samstag groß feiern.Iggy ist noch im Urlaub,der kommt Samstag erst wieder und dann direkt nach hier .
Na dann viel Spass am Samstag


----------



## redrace (11. August 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> Die beiden Ingos scheiden für die Grillparty auch aus da meine Frau 30 geworden ist und wir dieses am Samstag groß feiern.Iggy ist noch im Urlaub,der kommt Samstag erst wieder und dann direkt nach hier .
> Na dann viel Spass am Samstag



Dann feiert mal schön und Grüße mir den anderen Ingo!!


----------



## Tweety66 (11. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Solange ich keine positive Zusage bekomme, das ich mitspielen darf   , schicke ich hier garnichts!



Nana, wer wird denn da heulen   . Auch wenn Meik Dich bestimmt schon getröstet hat, bekommst Du von mir hiermit auch noch eine persönliche Einladung. Du bist herzlich willkommen.

@ all: Ihr anderen natürlich auch, soll sich keiner benachteiligt fühlen.  

Übrigens so zur Info: Bis jetzt sind wir am Samstag wohl zu elf Leuten


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Nana, wer wird denn da heulen   . Auch wenn Meik Dich bestimmt schon getröstet hat, bekommst Du von mir hiermit auch noch eine persönliche Einladung. Du bist herzlich willkommen.
> 
> @ all: Ihr anderen natürlich auch, soll sich keiner benachteiligt fühlen.
> 
> Übrigens so zur Info: Bis jetzt sind wir am Samstag wohl zu elf Leuten



Elf Leute klingt schon gut...  
Ich treffe mich mit Michael um 13 Uhr in Königswinter zum biken (gleicher Parklplatz wie am 4.1., wie hiess der noch gleich?) Ich trag nachher noch nen Termin ein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (11. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Elf Leute klingt schon gut...
> Ich treffe mich mit Michael um 13 Uhr in Königswinter zum biken (gleicher Parklplatz wie am 4.1., wie hiess der noch gleich?) Ich trag nachher noch nen Termin ein...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



HUHU
Lass dir helfen: Lemmerz-Parkplatz

Bis Samstag!


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2004)

Danke Meik...  

Also; 14.8., 13:00 Uhr: klickt Ihr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (11. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn jetzt die Lage ? Wer kommt ? Ist vor dem Grillen noch 'ne Tour geplant ? Ich hab jedenfalls den ganzen Samstag frei...
> 
> Ralph



Hi Ralph

Wir drehen auch ne Runde, liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg    
Dürfte auch nicht zu heftig werden, da wir auch ein paar Leute dabei haben werden, die nicht ganz so fit sind.
Anmelden kannst du dich hier


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph
> 
> Wir drehen auch ne Runde, liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg
> Dürfte auch nicht zu heftig werden, da wir auch ein paar Leute dabei haben werden, die nicht ganz so fit sind.
> Anmelden kannst du dich hier




Wo issen das ? Bist ja auch noch alleine; fahr halt bei uns mit !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2004)

*Heute morgen war ich im Wurmtal zwischen Aachen und Geilenkirchen unterwegs.* 
 Es ist erstaunlich wie so ein Kleinod in mitten dichter Besiedlung doch begeistern kann. Zugegeben, Höhenmeter macht man dort nicht sehr viele und es waren für einen Wochentag erstaunlich viele Spaziergänger unterwegs. Aber wer auf die Wanderpfade und Reiterwege ausweicht, ist schon an so mancher Rampe selbst mit kleinem Blatt steckengeblieben.
















 Ich bin also vom Blausteinsee bei Dürwiss vorbei an St.Jöris geradelt, bis ich schon bald hinter Würselen in das Wurmtal abtauchte. Ich bin bachabwärts vorbei an Herzogenrath und Geilenkirchen gefahren, bis ich hinter Randerath hinüber zur Rur fuhr. 















 Nun etwas den Rur-Radwed bis Linnich entlang. Als sich die Kumuluswolken über mir aufeinander türmten (siehe Wolkenfoto!) entschloss ich den schnellsten Weg Richtung Heimat einzuschlagen. Schwein gehabt! Bin trocken geblieben 















 Ich habe mich bis Würselen an die Beschilderung "Wasserburgenroute" orientiert. Im Wurmtal folgt man wahlweise den Radwandertafeln (Knotenpunktsystem) oder wenn es etwas heftiger sein soll, den Markierungen der Wandervereine E8 bzw. X1.

  Auf einem Foto ist ein Selbstbildnis von mir. Ohne Helm und nackt (!!!) 
  Wer es findet, darf es behalten 

*Die Bilder*


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2004)

Hab's gefunden !





Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen ?  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen ?


 Ich geb dir am Samstag ein Bier aus


----------



## Handlampe (12. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo issen das ? Bist ja auch noch alleine; fahr halt bei uns mit !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Nicht ganz richtig....bin nicht ganz alleine: Wir sind zumindest schonmal 4 Leuts....die Kollegen bekommen es halt nur nie hin sich bei der Fahrgemeinschaft anzumelden.

Wenn ich ausserdem ehrlich sein soll: Hab keine Lust am WE auf 7Gebirge... ich fahr da in der Woche...außerdem kenn ich da jeden Stein...laangweilig   

Falls ihr euch doch noch entschließen solltet, bei uns mitzufahren.... Michael "an fast jedem Sonntag" kennt den Startpunkt.


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2004)

Na mal sehen; allerdings hat sich auch bei uns bereits jemand hinzugesellt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2004)

*Kleine Nachlese zu Eifelsteig:* Jörg hat es tatsächlich geschaft, die Fotos meiner fehlerhaften SD-Karte zu retten. Hier die Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (12. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab's gefunden !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUHU

Das Bild hatte ich auch im Verdacht!! Aber dann hab ich mir gedacht der sieht zu gut aus das kann auf keinen Fall XC sein!!


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Das Bild hatte ich auch im Verdacht!! Aber dann hab ich mir gedacht der sieht zu gut aus das kann auf keinen Fall XC sein!!



Da hast Du eigentlich Recht !  ...Aber egal; hauptsache, ich hab mein eigenes Bier gewonnen...  

Übrigens: Kannste mal verraten wer alles kommt ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tweety66 (12. August 2004)

Das kann ich beantworten, ich hab die Liste hier vor mir liegen:

Du, Rene, Holger, Michael, Swyp, Simone, Dirk S., Ingo und seine Frau (weiß nicht, ob Du die kennst, Ingo ist aus der hiesigen Splittergruppe), Meik und ich und evt. noch Sandra und Marco.


----------



## redrace (12. August 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich beantworten, ich hab die Liste hier vor mir liegen:
> 
> Du, Rene, Holger, Michael, Swyp, Simone, Dirk S., Ingo und seine Frau (weiß nicht, ob Du die kennst, Ingo ist aus der hiesigen Splittergruppe), Meik und ich und evt. noch Sandra und Marco.



HUHU

Sandra und Marco kommen wahrscheinlich etwas später!!


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2004)

Super...wird bestimmt lutztig...  
Ich treffe mich ja wie gesagt mit Michael um 13:00 Uhr am Lambertzparkplatz noch zum turnen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tweety66 (12. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Super...wird bestimmt lutztig...


Wieso Lutz? kommt der auch mit   Und wer überhaupt ist Lutz?


----------



## Happy_User (12. August 2004)

@twitty

 Wer Swyp?

 Bruder von Yps und Zack? 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Super...wird bestimmt lutztig...


 Wenn Lutz kommt, bleib ich zu Hause! Den mag ich nicht!


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> @twitty
> ...



tztztzt...der Name "Tweety" hat Kult-Charackter...den darf man nicht falsch schreiben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Lutz kommt, bleib ich zu Hause! Den mag ich nicht!



Frag doch mal den Michael, ob er den Lutz vertreibt...  
Langsam kriegt das hier "Chat-Charackter"...und wir bald Ärger...


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2004)

Bei uns hier wird eben lutztig geschrieben...


----------



## Happy_User (12. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> tztztzt...der Name "Tweety" hat Kult-Charackter...den darf man nicht falsch schreiben !


 mea culpa


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns hier wird eben lutztig geschrieben...


 Immer Ärger mit den Ausländern... 



> mea culpa


 Gesundheit !


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> mea culpa



Kein Problem; kannst Tweety und mir ja auch eins von meinen Bieren ausgeben...


----------



## Tweety66 (12. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> @twitty
> 
> Wer Swyp?
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, steht hier so auf Meiks Liste (und ich glaube, diesmal konnte ich das auch richtig lesen - Sauklaue). Aber der Name ist hier schon mal aufgetaucht, glaub ich... 

@ Swyp: falls ich doch Ahnung haben müsste, nicht böse sein.   Manchmal bin ich blond.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tweety66 (12. August 2004)

Uiii, bin wirklich blond. Swyp ist Ingo, "quasi in una persona", wo wir hier schon bei den Ausländern sind. Sorry Ingo, war mir entfallen.


----------



## Tweety66 (12. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem; kannst Tweety und mir ja auch eins von meinen Bieren ausgeben...


Ist gebongt, lass uns anstoßen.


----------



## reigi (12. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Heute morgen war ich im Wurmtal zwischen Aachen und Geilenkirchen unterwegs.*


Da hatten wir ja heute Rollentausch. Du warst in unserer Gegend und ich in eurer. 
Ich bin mit dem Auto bis Kreuzau und von dort den HWW 4 bis Heimbach.
War ganz schön heftig mit Tragepassagen (Felsenweg Nideggen) und auch downhill waren die Kehren so eng, dass einige Male absteigen angesagt war. Besonders der Downhill von Hausen Richtung Heimbach hat aber für alles entschädigt. Kennst du den, Rene?
Danach wollte ich von Heimbach am Rursee vorbei Richtung Schmidt, habe aber den richtigen Abzweig verpasst und so den ganzen Rursee (Rurberg, Woffelsbach) umrundet bis ich endlich in Schmidt gelandet bin. Weil da die Wolken immer dichter wurden, habe ich es vorgezogen, von dort die Straße bis Brück zu nehmen und dann den RurUferRadweg zurück bis Kreuzau, wo ich tatsächlich noch trocken angekommen bin.
einige Bilder gibt's hier


----------



## XCRacer (12. August 2004)

Da warst du aber recht früh unterwegs. Sieht man an den langen Schatten 



			
				reigi schrieb:
			
		

> War ganz schön heftig mit Tragepassagen (Felsenweg Nideggen) und auch downhill waren die Kehren so eng, dass einige Male absteigen angesagt war. Besonders der Downhill von Hausen Richtung Heimbach hat aber für alles entschädigt. Kennst du den, Rene?


 Ich kenne den Felsenweg von Obermaubach bis unterhalb Burg Nideggen. Allerdings OHNE Rad 
 Den Abschnitt oberhalb Abenden, Hausen wollte ich eigentlich jetzt in meinem Urlaub mal fahren. Obwohl fast täglich unterwegs war, bin ich nicht dazu gekommen. Und morgen ist mein Urlaub zu ende... 



> Danach wollte ich von Heimbach am Rursee vorbei Richtung Schmidt, habe aber den richtigen Abzweig verpasst und so den ganzen Rursee (Rurberg, Woffelsbach) umrundet bis ich endlich in Schmidt gelandet bin.


 Arme Socke! Hast bestimmt gut Kilometer gemacht. Hättest an der Staumauer Schwammenauel dich rechts orientieren müßen. Dann nach zwei drei Kilometern rechts hinauf.

 Betr.: Rimburg _...Fotos folgen noch!_ Kopieren oder verlinken meiner Fotos erlaubt 

 Grüße René


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da warst du aber recht früh unterwegs. Sieht man an den langen Schatten ... Betr.: Rimburg _...Fotos folgen noch!_ Kopieren oder verlinken meiner Fotos erlaubt
> 
> Grüße René



René ist Pfadpfinder und Copyrightler...


----------



## reigi (13. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da warst du aber recht früh unterwegs. Sieht man an den langen Schatten



Stimmt, worauf du nicht alles achtest. Ich bin um 7:15 in Kreuzau gestartet.



> Ich kenne den Felsenweg von Obermaubach bis unterhalb Burg Nideggen. Allerdings OHNE Rad



Ich jetzt auch, zwar nicht ohne Rad aber ohne zu fahren ;-) 



> Den Abschnitt oberhalb Abenden, Hausen wollte ich eigentlich jetzt in meinem Urlaub mal fahren. Obwohl fast täglich unterwegs war, bin ich nicht dazu gekommen. Und morgen ist mein Urlaub zu ende...



Lohnt sich wirklich! Zuerst von Hausen aus ein langer Anstieg und dann von oben ein Singletrail von ca. 2 - 3 km Länge, der kurz vor Heimbach auch technisch ziemlich schwierig wird.




> Arme Socke! Hast bestimmt gut Kilometer gemacht. Hättest an der Staumauer Schwammenauel dich rechts orientieren müßen. Dann nach zwei drei Kilometern rechts hinauf.



Naja, sooo schlimm war's auch nicht, da eher WAB. Aber am Schluß hatte ich doch knapp 90 km drauf



> Betr.: Rimburg _...Fotos folgen noch!_ Kopieren oder verlinken meiner Fotos erlaubt



Danke, tu ich gerne


----------



## Happy_User (13. August 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, worauf du nicht alles achtest. Ich bin um 7:15 in Kreuzau gestartet.
> 
> Du bist ja noch schlimmer als ich.
> 
> ...


 Moin Reigi,

 Hast Du auch Urlaub? ich glaube, ich werde nächstes Jahr für die Sommermonate einen Teilzeitantrag stellen.  Oder im Winter Stunden vorarbeiten, die ich dann im Sommer abbummeln kann. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## mikkael (13. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na mal sehen; allerdings hat sich auch bei uns bereits jemand hinzugesellt...


Hallo Ralph,
ich bin bei der morgigen 7G-Runde dabei. Aufgrund der langen Strecke von mir zum Treffpunkt wäre ich sehr dankbar frühzeitig zu erfahren, falls die Tour wetterbedingt umgestellt bzw. abgesagt wird. 

Danke und schöne Grüsse! 

Mikkael


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> ich bin bei der morgigen 7G-Runde dabei. Aufgrund der langen Strecke von mir zum Treffpunkt wäre ich sehr dankbar frühzeitig zu erfahren, falls die Tour wetterbedingt umgestellt bzw. abgesagt wird.
> 
> Danke und schöne Grüsse!
> ...



@On any Sunday: übernimmst Du das; das Wetter kann in Aachen ganz anders sein...


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Am 4.9.2004 feiert unser Wehebach-Thread 1-jähriges Jubiläum.* Ich finde, es wird so langsam Zeit einen neuen Thread zu beginnen, damit die Übersicht nicht verloren geht. Ich meine sogar, sie ist längst verloren gegangen...


 Nicht das ihr meint, das wäre mal wieder heiße Luft gewesen 
 Ich habe Kontakt mit Thomas Kleinjohann vom DIMB. Unser Treff wird in der nächsten Printausgabe mit aufgeführt. Ich mußte eine Internetadresse angeben. Da ich nicht mit einer nichtssagenden URL auf den Thread verweisen wollte, habe ich bei www.vu.de eine kostenlose Domain registriert. Zur Zeit leite ich auf meine Touren-Seite weiter. Werde aber, sobald ich eine Bestätigung von Thomas habe, einen neuen Thread eröffnen und darauf verlinken. Die Domain ist *www.wbts-mountainbiker.de.vu*

 Als Anschrift habe ich meine priv. Adresse angegeben, da ich nicht wußte, wo "oben auf der Staumauer" der Briefkasten steht . Ich will hier nicht den Rudelführer spielen, aber jemand muß das doch in die Hand nehmen. Außerdem fahre ich eh meistens vor 

 Ich erinnere an unsere *Jubiläumstour am 05.09.2004 !*
 Also freiplanen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich will hier nicht den Rudelführer spielen, aber jemand muß das doch in die Hand nehmen...



@René: Ich find's schon ok; dann wissen wir, dass das auch funktioniert...   Super Idee !!

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Was macht denn das Wetter mit uns morgen ?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier nicht den Rudelführer spielen


Wieso nicht ?,
der Name paßt doch gut    Tolle Sache René.  Auf die Idee muß man erstmal kommen.   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (13. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @On any Sunday: übernimmst Du das; das Wetter kann in Aachen ganz anders sein...



Siiiicher!   

Köln liegt ja auch direkt neben Königswinter. Laut Wetterbericht kommt es morgen auf jeden Fall zu Niederschlägen in der 12. Runde.   

Angeblich soll es morgen früh noch regnen und dann in Schauerwetter übergehen. Ich bin dafür, das jeder bis morgen um 11 Uhr den Wetterbericht seiner Wahl im Indernet begutachtet und dann hier verlauten läßt, ob er kommt. Fertig!

Eigentlich könnte auch Armin aka @talybont die Wetterfee spielen, er wohnt ja praktisch auf dem Ölberg.  


*Grillende Bergradler: Hallo Meik, Tweety oder wer auch immer, ich weiß immer noch nicht, wo Meik seine Villa hat und man sich sein Würstchen warm machen kann.  Bitte um sachdienliche Hinweise *Nur für den Fall, das Ralph vom Drachenfels stürzt.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## reigi (13. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Reigi,
> 
> Hast Du auch Urlaub? ich glaube, ich werde nächstes Jahr für die Sommermonate einen Teilzeitantrag stellen.  Oder im Winter Stunden vorarbeiten, die ich dann im Sommer abbummeln kann.
> 
> ...


Hallo Holger,

jau, hab ich seit Mittwoch für 2 Wochen. Hab mir auch schon einige längere Touren ausgeguckt. Bei uns ist in den Sommerferien meistens wenig los. Insofern fällt mir auch das Urlaubnehmen nicht schwer.

Viele Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## redrace (13. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> *Grillende Bergradler: Hallo Meik, Tweety oder wer auch immer, ich weiß immer noch nicht, wo Meik seine Villa hat und man sich sein Würstchen warm machen kann.  Bitte um sachdienliche Hinweise *Nur für den Fall, das Ralph vom Drachenfels stürzt.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael




Du hast email!!


----------



## Happy_User (13. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erinnere an unsere *Jubiläumstour am 05.09.2004 !*
> Also freiplanen !


 Ich werde in Gedanken bei Euch sein. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nur für den Fall, das Ralph vom Drachenfels stürzt.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Kannst mich ruhig runterschupsen...ich hab keine Ahnung wo Meik wohnt...  ...aber Du hast ja jetzt ne Mail...


----------



## on any sunday (13. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde in Gedanken bei Euch sein.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger



Wer hat dich bloß zu dem Schwachsinn überredet?  

Will auch.   

Obwohl, die Zeit wirst du locker unterbieten.   Allerdings war die Strecke 10 km länger und hatte 350 Hm mehr.

Ergebnis von 2000

352	543	05:36:40.7	BRUEGGEN	MICHAEL 1962

bisch morgen

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (13. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat dich bloß zu dem Schwachsinn überredet?


 Da muss man mich nicht lange überreden. Sehen, lesen, buchen.
 Eine Tour weniger, die ich planen muss. 
 Schätze, nach all den tollen Regionen brauch ich ein neues Bike und Urlaub zum Erholen. 

 Bis morgen,

 Holger

 PS: Ich bring Landkarten mit. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tweety66 (13. August 2004)

@ all grillers: Der Termin morgen steht, auch wenns regnet. Meik hatte ja versprochen, er räumt ggf. die Garage aus.  Wegbeschreibung an alle, die sich angemeldet haben, folgt nachher.


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all grillers: Der Termin morgen steht, auch wenns regnet. Meik hatte ja versprochen, er räumt ggf. die Garage aus.  Wegbeschreibung an alle, die sich angemeldet haben, folgt nachher.



Das Erdinger steht schon hier...


----------



## redrace (13. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Erdinger steht schon hier...



HUHU

Du kannst die Kiste vor dem Siebengebirge hier vorbei bringen, dann stell ich die schon mal kühl!!


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Du kannst die Kiste vor dem Siebengebirge hier vorbei bringen, dann stell ich die schon mal kühl!!



Wer weiss, ob das mit der Tour geht. Die können aber auch mal kurz in die Kühltruhe. Wenn wir fahren komme ich vor der Tour eher nicht vorbei.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die können aber auch mal kurz in die Kühltruhe.


 WAS ??? Frevel !!!
 *
 Die richtige Temperatur     
* Die ideale Trinktemperatur liegt zwischen sieben und neun Grad Celsius, das entspricht einer normalen Kühlschrankeinstellung. Bier sollte weder zu rasch erwärmt noch abgekühlt werden - das beeinträchtigt den Geschmack: Heißes Wasser *und Tiefkühltruhe sind tabu!* Ist Ihr Bier eingetrübt, so haben Sie es zu kalt gelagert. Stellen Sie es an einen wärmeren Ort und lassen Sie es ruhen. Der Kälteschleier wird wieder verschwinden und Ihr Bier ist wieder für den Verzehr geeignet. Wenn Ihr Bier zu kalt ist, ist es nicht mehr in der Lage Schaum zu bilden. Dies ist auch einer der Gründe dafür, daß sie ihr Bier nicht in der Tief-kühltruhe temperieren sollten! Ist Ihr Bier zu warm, schmeckt es schal. Außerdem bildet sich übermäßig viel Schaum, da zuviel Kohlensäure entweicht.   
  Quelle: BIER FÜR DUMMIES 
 Quelle: http://www.bier.de/framebuster.php3?page=http://www.bier.de/d06-biergenuss/richtigetemperatur.html


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> WAS ??? Frevel !!!
> *
> Die richtige Temperatur...*


*

@All: Ist das nicht unglaublich, was der Kerl alles aus der Tasche zieht ?  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Da ist doch kein Alkohol drin; also ist das kein Bier... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. August 2004)

Ich mache ne Sammelbestellung !

*Wer hat interesse ?*


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2004)

Ich  nehm ne Hose und Trikot; beides L


----------



## Happy_User (14. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache ne Sammelbestellung !
> 
> *Wer hat interesse ?*


 Muss ich mir nachher einmal ansehen. Gläser und Becher sind auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2004)

Moin,

zur Tour um 13:00 Uhr: ICh treffe mich auf jeden Fall mit Michael; ob wir fahren, entscheiden wir dann allerdings vor Ort.
Falls es uns zu nass ist, fahren wir direkt bei Edith & Mike vorbei und helfen halt beim kramen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mikkael (14. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> zur Tour um 13:00 Uhr: ICh treffe mich auf jeden Fall mit Michael; ob wir fahren, entscheiden wir dann allerdings vor Ort.
> Falls es uns zu nass ist, fahren wir direkt bei Edith & Mike vorbei und helfen halt beim kramen!



@ralph
ich habe mich abgemeldet, das Wetter wird nicht besser. Viel Spaß, falls ihr doch fahrt!

VG Mikkael


----------



## redrace (14. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache ne Sammelbestellung !
> 
> *Wer hat interesse ?*




HUHU

Schaun wir gleich mal!!


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2004)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wegen der Größen eine Anfrage machen 
_
 Hallo

 Wir sind eine Gruppe Radsportler (Mountainbike) und möchten gerne Radsportbekleidung aus ihrer "Team Erdinger Alkoholfrei" Kollektion bestellen. Da es bei Rad-Trikots oft zu erheblichen Größenunterschieden kommt, wollten wir fragen, ob ihre Trikots möglicherweise kleiner als gewöhnlich ausfallen? Stichwort "Italienische Größe"

 Ferner fragen wir, ob es bei einer größeren Bestellung möglicherweise zu Preisnachlässen oder Sportsponsoring kommt. Wir nehmen an diversen Breitensportveranstaltungen und Mountainbike-Marathons in Nordrhein-Westfahlen und Rheinland-Pfalz teil und möchten gerne dort mit der Marke "Erdinger Alkoholfrei" präsent sein.

 Sportlichen Gruß René Potzel

http://www.wbts-mountainbiker.de.vu
http://www.XCRacer.de

_Mal sehen, was die am Montag antworten


----------



## talybont (14. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich könnte auch Armin aka @talybont die Wetterfee spielen, er wohnt ja praktisch auf dem Ölberg.


Hi Michael, normalerweise verirre ich mich nie in diesen Thread. Aber nun bin ich da und muss Euch sagen:

Es schüttet wie aus Kübeln, Sichtweite unter 1000 m, Temperatur 15,2°C. Im Wald kannst Du gegen die Strömung fahren, da es seit gestern 17:30 ununterbrochen durchregnet.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Happy_User (14. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @ralph
> ich habe mich abgemeldet, das Wetter wird nicht besser. Viel Spaß, falls ihr doch fahrt!
> 
> VG Mikkael


 Ich hätte dich fast nach den Lottozahlen für heute gefragt , aber Wetter in Hoven 13:41.
   Unsere Würstchen brauchen doch keinen Freischwimmer.

   Grüße

    Holger


----------



## Bluerider (14. August 2004)

Wieso jammern hier alle über schlechtes Wetter ?  
Ab ca. 14.00 war's doch ein spitzen Nachmittag.  
OK, die Waldwege waren feucht. Aber weggeschwemmt hat's mich nicht. 

Gruß an Felix und Kalle. Super Tour mit Euch.

57 km, 750 hm, Ø 18,26 km/h
Strecke: Birgel, Gürzenich, Rennwegparkplatz, WBTS, Buche 19, Gressenich, Vicht, Zweifall, Forsthaus Zweifall, Hasselbachgraben (1/2 Strecke), Jägerhaus, Raffelsbrand, Kaiserbuche, südliche WBTS, Siedlung Asterbach, Kleinhau, Grosshau, Rennweg, Downhill, Birgel

Zur Eisdiele in Vicht (?) sollten wir nochmal hin. Nicht dass ich viel von dem kostenlosen Wassernachschub getrunken hätte, aber das nette Mädel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tweety66 (15. August 2004)

So, die Überbleibsel unseres Grillens sind beseitigt. Da wären jetzt nur noch eine herrenlose Jacke (für damenlos ist sie wohl zu groß) und Holgers Weizenglas übrig. Will irgendjemand die Sachen wiederhaben???  

Das war wirklich ein toller Abend gestern. Ralf, Rene, Michael, Holger, Dirk, Simone, Sandra, Marco, Ingo (Swyp), seine Frau Steffi und deren zwei Lütte sind bei uns im Garten eingeflogen, um das langgeplante Grillfest zu starten. Es war, glaub ich, für einige ganz interessant, die Leute mal ohne Helm zu sehen (und zu erkennen   ). Und weil das Wetter dann doch noch so super mitgespielt hat, konnten wir bis zum Ende gemütlich auf der Terrasse sitzen. Das Essen hätte locker für die dreifache Menge Leute gereicht. Also, beim nächsten Mal bitte mehr Anmeldungen   Als dann Simone noch ihr gigantisches Nachtischbuffet aufgebaut hatte, war es um unsere Bäuche geschehen. Wir konnten ein Platzen so grade verhindern. 

Die Stimmung war wirklich toll und es gab viel zu lachen. Es war mal richtig nett, mit Euch auch über andere Sachen als das Radfahren zu kakeln. 

Wegen der teilweise sehr weiten Heimwege und weil Meik ja heute wieder Leben retten muss, haben wir dann gegen Mitternacht Schluss gemacht. 

Meik und mir hat das Ganze auf jeden Fall viel Spaß gemacht. Und das muss auch nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein. Ihr seid alle herzlich zu einer Wiederholung eingeladen.     Wie wäre es mit einem Kaffekränzchen im Winter. Plätze für ca. 15 Leute hätten wir locker. Und Simone würde sich, glaub ich, tierisch darauf freuen, tagelang Kuchen für uns zu backen.   

Also, dann bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2004)

Mahlzeit,

meld mich auch mal schnell...
Ich fands auch sehr nett; ihr habt übrigens ein richtig schnuckliges und gemütliches Heim. Hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt !
Danke für's duschen nach der Tour (Gruß an alle die gekniffen haben; selbst schuld; es blieb trocken (von oben)). Meik hat sich ja kurzentschlossen noch dazugesellt, weil es morgens so geschüttet hat.
Was die Bilder betrifft, müsste ihr euch leider bis Mitte der Woche gedulden, da mein Rechner...hmm...wie soll ich's sagen...na irgendwie sehr leer aussieht...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2004)

Die Streckenführung wurde zum Vorjahr etwas verändert. Was das gehoppel über die Wurzelpisten keineswegs leichter machte. Der aufgeweichte Kurs und die durch die Regenfälle freigelegten Wurzeln machten ein vernünftiges Padalieren unmöglich. Das Vorderrad fuhr selten dahin wo der Steuermann hin lenkte. Der Rest vom Mountainbike folgte dieser Vorgabe auch nicht immer. Das war wohl ein Grund, warum von den ca. 200 Startern nur 137 in's Ziel kamen.

 Immerhin haben die Bütgenbacher den Start nach unten unter dem Viadukt verlegt. Somit blieben die haarigen Situationen aus den vergangenen Jahren auf der Abfahrt glücklicherweise aus.

 Ich wurde letztenendes 40. Gesamt und 17. meiner Klasse. Klingt nicht so toll, aber da die Preisgelder für die ersten Plätze sehr hoch waren (150Euro für den Sieger) standen einige namhafte Sportler aus Belgien und den Niederlanden am Start. Immerhin konnte ich verhindern, das der Führende mich überrundete. Da ich noch genug Kraft (Dank Grillwürstchen und lecker Nachtisch am Vorabend) hatte, machte ich in der letzten Runde noch ein paar Plätze gut und war nach 2:30h und 40km im Ziel. 

 Weiterhin konnte ich meine gute Platzierung in der Gesamtwertung festigen. Ich sollte immer noch unter den Top 5 im Gesamtklassment sein und wenn ich keinen Unsinn mehr anstelle, muß ich als dritter meiner Klasse im November auch noch zur Jahressiegerehrung.

*Profil der Strecke*


----------



## swyp (15. August 2004)

Auch uns hat der Grillabend sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn wir nicht alle kannten. Unsere Mäuse waren von Eurem Teich und der Schildkröte begeistert. Wir finden so ein gemütliches Treffen wäre wiederholenswert. Danke auch, dass ihr die Arbeit auf Euch genommen habt.   
Gruss an alle.

Ingo, Steffi und die Zwilli´s


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2004)

Hi
Wollte mich wieder zurück melden! Bin gut erholt   
Na da habe ich ja anscheinend einen schönen Treff verpasst. Wenn es wiederholt wird bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei.
@XC Racer: Bin stolz auf Dich! Top Leistung. So kennen wir Dich    (und das in deinem Alter)   
P.S.: Wer außer TWIGGY und mir fährt denn noch am Ring von uns? Vieleicht einer aus der Fraktion *MAXIMALE KURBELUMDREHUNG*  ?


----------



## Happy_User (15. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 war ein super Abend gestern, der wiederholendswert ist. Kaffee und Kuchen im Winter klingt super und wenn wir dann den Termin noch vor Weihnachten, so um Nikolaus, platzieren, können wir diesen noch mit dem wunderbaren Brauch des "Scheiß Wichteln" verbinden. 
Fotos vom Grillen.
 Um die leckeren Kohlenhydrate von gestern umzusetzen, habe ich mich heute auf eine nette Runde Hasselbachgraben begeben. 

 @Edith:
 Da ich ja gestern in den wunderbaren Besitz einer Tobaccokarte gekommen bin, danke Mike, würde ich diese gegen das Weizenglas tauschen. Okay, ich habe den besseren Schnitt gemacht.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Tweety66 (15. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Kaffee und Kuchen im Winter klingt super und wenn wir dann den Termin noch vor Weihnachten, so um Nikolaus, platzieren, können wir diesen noch mit dem wunderbaren Brauch des "Scheiß Wichteln" verbinden.
> 
> An mir solls nicht liegen. Wir können ja mal abchecken, wie die anderen so über das Zwergeln denken. Meinst Du mit "Scheiß Wichteln"  vielleicht Schrottwichteln  Das macht mächtig Gaudi.
> @Edith:
> ...



Schöne Fotos, Holger. Schade, dass später keiner mehr daran gedacht hat, noch welche zu machen. Oder vielleicht doch, Ralph? Bin auch schon gespannt auf Deine Bilder.


----------



## Tweety66 (15. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fands auch sehr nett; ihr habt übrigens ein richtig schnuckliges und gemütliches Heim. Hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt !


Danke, das hört man doch gerne.


----------



## redrace (15. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> war ein super Abend gestern, der wiederholendswert ist. Kaffee und Kuchen im Winter klingt super und wenn wir dann den Termin noch vor Weihnachten, so um Nikolaus, platzieren, können wir diesen noch mit dem wunderbaren Brauch des "Scheiß Wichteln" verbinden.
> 
> Holger




"Scheiß Wichteln" finde ich auch toll  



			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> Da ich ja gestern in den wunderbaren Besitz einer Tobaccokarte gekommen bin, danke Mike, würde ich diese gegen das Weizenglas tauschen. Okay, ich habe den besseren Schnitt gemacht.



Ha, Du weisst wahrscheinlich nicht das die Karte nur ein MHD bis 20.08.2004 hat!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2004)

> Schrottwichteln


 Bitte übersetzten


----------



## redrace (15. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte übersetzten




Jeder bringt das mit was er unbedingt los haben will und derjenige der es bekommt muss es ein Jahr behalten und beim nächsten Schrottwichteln wieder mitbringen oder er bezahlt die ganze Rechnung das Abends!!

Übrigens Gratuliere ich zum guten Rennen!!!!


----------



## Happy_User (15. August 2004)

Hallo Edith,

 ich vermute, dass man es auch Schrottwichteln nennt.  Keine neuen Sachen, halt Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht, und die man schon immer einmal entsorgen wollte. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder bringt das mit was er unbedingt los haben will ...


 Habe da MTB-Rahmen von 1992 (Alu), 1995(Alu) und 1996(Stahl). Jede Menge krumme Lenker und einige noch intakte antike Reifen mit porösen Flanken...


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Fotos, Holger. Schade, dass später keiner mehr daran gedacht hat, noch welche zu machen. Oder vielleicht doch, Ralph? Bin auch schon gespannt auf Deine Bilder.



Nabend,

@Edith: ich hab ne ganze Menge Bilder...muß aber erst meinen Rechner wieder zusammenschrauben...  

@René: Hut ab ! Ich wäre da gestorben...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tweety66 (15. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe da MTB-Rahmen von 1992 (Alu), 1995(Alu) und 1996(Stahl). Jede Menge krumme Lenker und einige noch intakte antike Reifen mit porösen Flanken...



Ja so ähnlich, und damit sich keiner das raussuchen kann, was er vielleicht doch irgendwie immer schon mal haben wollte (so ein krummer Lenker ist einfach schick), wird drum gewürfelt. Ist auf jeden Fall ein irrer Spaß, glaubt's mir.

@Ralph: dann schraub halt ein bissel schneller. Beim Rad klappt das doch auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @René: Hut ab ! Ich wäre da gestorben...


 Ich BIN gestorben! 200m vor dem Ziel höre ich das Motorrad knattern, mit dem Leader am Hinterrad. Ich bin geradelt wie ein Wilder! Die anderen rufen: "Warte, wir lassen uns überrunden! Dann brauchen wir die fünfte Runde nicht mehr fahren!" Ich: "Nix da! Bin noch frisch!" Aber mitte der letzten Runde kam der Mann mit dem Hammer! Die letzten Kilometer haben ganz schön weh getan...


----------



## redrace (15. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> einige noch intakte antike Reifen mit porösen Flanken...




Die willst Du doch nicht loswerden, weil Du dann fürchterlich weinst da Du keinen mehr aufhalten oder zur Zwangspause zwingen kannst wenn Du nicht mehr kannst!!


----------



## redrace (15. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> " Ich: "Nix da! Bin noch frisch!"



Ha, der war gut. Zur Erinnerung : Du bist fast 40!!


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2004)

Mit 40 fahre ich Kreise um euch! Ihr mit euren Gebrechlichenfahrrädern* 

_*(Lexikon "Gebrechlichenfahrrädern" = Vollgefederte Räder für alte Männer! ) _


----------



## IGGY (15. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 40 fahre ich Kreise um euch! Ihr mit euren Gebrechlichenfahrrädern*
> 
> _*(Lexikon "Gebrechlichenfahrrädern" = Vollgefederte Räder für alte Männer! ) _


LOL der war gut.


----------



## Tweety66 (15. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, der war gut. Zur Erinnerung : Du bist fast 40!!


Oh mann, das hat gesessen. Aber Rene, vielleicht hättest Du gestern etwas mehr essen sollen, dann hätte es auch für die letzte Runde gereicht


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2004)

40 ist doch kein Alter !!  
Wenn ihr so weiter macht, schreib ich bald nur noch bei Coffee im Invaliden-Thread...  

@Edith: Klar geht's beim Rad schneller; ist ja auch wichtiger...  ...Nee, krieg die Teile erst morgen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hättest Du gestern etwas mehr essen sollen


 Noch mehr ?!? ...dann hätte ich :kotz:


----------



## on any sunday (15. August 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

Bedankt für den netten Abend und den medizinischen Service.   

Gut war, das ich erst heute nachmittag wieder aufs Rad steigen mußte, so hatte das Blut wenigstens die Zeit, vom Verdauungstrakt in die notwendigeren Körperteile zu fließen.   

Hoffentlich hats dem merkwürdigen Belgier in der feuchten, grünen Hölle des Siebengebirges gefallen. Mein Knie ist immer noch in roter Kriegsbemalung. Ich werde zu alt für diesen Sche%&$.   

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hoffentlich hats dem merkwürdigen Belgier in der feuchten, grünen Hölle des Siebengebirges gefallen...



Moin,

na ich fands ganz nett unter tropischen Bedingungen...  
Wünsch Dir gute Besserung "alter Mann"...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnucki (16. August 2004)

Yo yo yo... die Ü40 Frotzeleien... nur gut, dass keiner von Euch noch ne Tween ist, sonst würde die ganze Alterdiskussion schon mit Ü30 anfangen :kotz: Doch Gott sei Dank, werde ich somit nicht so häufig daran erinnert und fühle mich irgendwie noch wie ein Nesthäckchen  

Von Marco und mir noch mal super großer Komliment für den gelungenen, schönen und äußerst unterhaltsamen Abend. Ich hoffe, wir werden trotz meiner Randale (ich sag nur s.... Fliegengittertür) irgenwann mal wieder eingladen  

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja schon am kommenden Samstag in Grafschaft.

Bis dahin....
Viele Grüße

Sandra


----------



## Bluerider (16. August 2004)

Wer Führungsarbeit leistet und dann von der Australierin einfach so überholt wird, weil auf den letzten 100m nix mehr an Reserven da ist, der ist für mich trotzdem Erster. Super gefahren Frau Arndt.

Da soll der Radsport-Weltverband mal nicht so zetern. Aber vorher andere gute deutsche Fahrerinnen nicht antreten lassen.


Profis können ja Vorbilder sein. Trotzdem sollten wir bei den WBTS-Runden die Fussgänger lieber anders grüssen.


----------



## redrace (16. August 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Führungsarbeit leistet und dann von der Australierin einfach so überholt wird, weil auf den letzten 100m nix mehr an Reserven da ist, der ist für mich trotzdem Erster. Super gefahren Frau Arndt.
> 
> Da soll der Radsport-Weltverband mal nicht so zetern. Aber vorher andere gute deutsche Fahrerinnen nicht antreten lassen.
> 
> ...




HUHU

Da hast Du wohl Recht. Da hat Judith Arndt eine herrausragende Leistung und eine super Vorstellung abgeliefert!!! Der Australierin und den Funktionären gehört ans Bein gepinkelt:kotz: !!!!!!!!


----------



## XCRacer (16. August 2004)

Auf http://homokaasu.org/gematriculator/ kann man testen, ob der Inhalt einer Webseite gut oder böse ist !

   Hier die Ergebnisse der Tests:
_
http://*www.wbts-mountainbiker.de.vu*_ is 80% evil, 20% good
   So'n Mist! Wir sind Evil-Biker 

_http://*www.XCRacer.de*_ is41% evil, 59% good
   Immerhin eviler als dem Meik seins 
_
http://*www.ralph-patzel.de*_ is 14% evil, 86% good
   Ich wuste doch, das du kein böser Bube bist 
_
http://*www.meik64.de*_ is 20% evil, 80% good
   Ich bin eviler als DU ! 
_
__http://[b]www.holger-kuehn.com[/b]_ is 1% evil, 99% good
 Noch so'n Heiliger! _

http://[b]www.erdinger.de[/b]_ is 1% evil, 99% good
    Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet! Prost! 
 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​


----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2004)

@René: Alter Schwede Du hast Zeit zuviel...  

@Ich lade gerade die Bilder hoch; mal sehen, ob ich gleich noch ein paar Zeilen schreibe; ansonsten morgen...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Hurra, mein Rechner läuft wieder !


----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf http://homokaasu.org/gematriculator/ kann man testen, ob der Inhalt einer Webseite gut oder böse ist !
> 
> Hier die Ergebnisse der Tests:
> _
> ...



www.offroad-only.de ist mit 77 Prozent Evil aber auch nicht schlecht. Da geht noch was.


----------



## XCRacer (16. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> www.offroad-only.de ist mit 77 Prozent Evil aber auch nicht schlecht. Da geht noch was.


 Du böser, böser Bube !


----------



## Happy_User (16. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Du böser, böser Bube !


 Hm,

 ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, an welchen Kriterien die das festmachen.


----------



## Happy_User (16. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> _
> __http://*www.holger-kuehn.com*_ is1% evil, 99% good
> Noch so'n Heiliger!


 _http://www.ichhabnichtsanzuziehen.de_ is 38% evil, 62% good​​ Und die Seite hat den gleichen Inhalt wie holger-kuehn.com. Nur ein anderer Provider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2004)

Nabend ihr Spielkinder...*g*,

die Bilder sind online; einen kleinen Bericht schreibe ich morgen in aller Ruhe...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hm,
> 
> ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, an welchen Kriterien die das festmachen.



Hey Holger, ist doch alles nur Spaß


----------



## XCRacer (16. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> _http://www.ichhabnichtsanzuziehen.de_ is





			
				Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> 38% evil, 62% good​   Und die Seite hat den gleichen Inhalt wie holger-kuehn.com. Nur ein anderer Provider.


  Die Wörter werden analysiert:

 Points of interest: Amount of different words*7* _7 7=7  _ Value of all words*7784* _7784=7x1112 __7+7+8+4=26=13x2  _ 

 Important phrases :     Value of phrase "ich habe nichts anzuziehen       ich habe nichts anzuziehen  http://ichhabnichtsanzuziehen."*7775* _7+7+7+5=26=13x2  _ 
 
Important words : Value of word "ichhabnichtsanzuziehen"*2429* _2429=7x347 _ Value of word "anzuziehen"*2028* _2028=13x13x12 _ Value of word "habe"*16* _1+6=7_ 

 Ist aber eigentlich schei$ egal


----------



## redrace (16. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf http://homokaasu.org/gematriculator/ kann man testen, ob der Inhalt einer Webseite gut oder böse ist !
> 
> Hier die Ergebnisse der Tests:
> _
> ...


_

HUHU

Gestern war ich noch bei 50/50!! Komisch_


----------



## Bluerider (16. August 2004)

Ich bin fifty-fifty:

www.bluerider.de/bike 

50% evil - 50% good

what a nonsens...

So genug der Selbsthudelei mit der eigenen Webpage. Gibt wichtigeres. Z.b. das Wetter morgen.

-------


Und hier noch schnell der Check der Kreditinstitute:

1. www.kreissparkasse-koeln.de = 25% evil - 75% good
2. www.sparkasse-dueren.de = 39% evil - 61% good
3. www.postbank.de = 39% evil - 61% good
4. www.deutsche-bank.de = 63% evil - 37% good
5. www.sparkasse-aachen.de = 70% evil - 30% good

Bitte tätigt nun Eure Anlageentscheidung...


----------



## XCRacer (17. August 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> www.bluerider.de/bike


 Nette Seite. Das Styling gefällt mir! 
 Gruß Terminator der Nordeifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (17. August 2004)

He auch noch wach? Oder schon? Ich leg mich mal hin. Scheiß Nachtschicht    Gut Nächtle


----------



## Happy_User (17. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich hats dem merkwürdigen Belgier in der feuchten, grünen Hölle des Siebengebirges gefallen. Mein Knie ist immer noch in roter Kriegsbemalung. Ich werde zu alt für diesen Sche%&$.
> 
> Gut Nächtle
> 
> Michael


 Hallo Michael,

 damit Du auch dem morgen noch kräftig zutreten kannst, ...
 Deine nette Plusfiliale empfiehlt gerade 





 Und statt camelbak brauchst Du dann nur noch akkubak. 

 Grüße

 Holger

 PS: Gut, dass Du keine langen, breite Schlipse trägst.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

>



Hey Holger,

cooles Bild. Ist das das neue Teamrad vom " Team Firebike "    

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (17. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Holger,
> 
> cooles Bild. Ist das das neue Teamrad vom " Team Firebike "
> 
> ...



Vorsicht mein Freund; Du spielst mit Deiner Rente...


----------



## reigi (17. August 2004)

Wenn euch mal die Lust auf was anderes packt, stehe ich gern als Führer zur Verfügung. Heute bin ich in der Brunssumer Heide gestartet, bin dann die ausgeschilderten MTB-Routen "Mechelen-Runde" und "Epen-Runde" im Limburgse Heuvelland gefahren und dann wieder an der Skihalle Landgraaf vorbei zum Auto zurückgekehrt, das ich am Anfang der Brunssumer Heide abgestellt hatte. Am Ende waren es 95km und 1.000 Höhenmeter.  Bilder  gibts hier.


----------



## XCRacer (17. August 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Heute bin ich in der Brunssumer Heide gestartet, bin dann die ausgeschilderten MTB-Routen "Mechelen-Runde" und "Epen-Runde" im Limb





			
				reigi schrieb:
			
		

> urgse Heuvelland gefahren ...


 Hei, das macht ja wieder richtig Lust auf Süd-Limburg. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen sich dort mal auszutoben. Und mit Reinhard als Guide kann sowiso nichts schief gehen. Schöne Bilder!
 
Ich hab die Vijlen (Epen) Route als sehr schön in Erinnerung. Habe die im letzten Jahr genau wie du mit der Mechelen Route kombiniert. Waren bei mir 53km und 768Hm.

 ...Sonntag schon was vor ? 
 
---

   Hier die Antwort von Erdinger:
_"...es ist richtig, dass unsere Radsportsachen etwas kleiner ausfallen daherwerden wir auch in Kürze die Größe XXL rausbringen.
_ _Rabatte von 10% bekommen  nur unsere Fanmitglieder und Stammtische.
  Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und verbleiben"


_


----------



## IGGY (17. August 2004)

reigi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn euch mal die Lust auf was anderes packt, stehe ich gern als Führer zur Verfügung. Heute bin ich in der Brunssumer Heide gestartet, bin dann die ausgeschilderten MTB-Routen "Mechelen-Runde" und "Epen-Runde" im Limburgse Heuvelland gefahren und dann wieder an der Skihalle Landgraaf vorbei zum Auto zurückgekehrt, das ich am Anfang der Brunssumer Heide abgestellt hatte. Am Ende waren es 95km und 1.000 Höhenmeter.  Bilder  gibts hier.


JA! Endlich mal in einer anderen Umgebung fahren am WE. Aber bitte nicht an diesem WE. Da kann ich nicht


----------



## rpo35 (17. August 2004)

Wie versprochen ein kurzer Bericht vom WBTS-Event am 14.08.2004 im wunderschönen Haus/Garten von Edith & Meik:

Um 13 Uhr traf sich eine eher kleine Gruppe, bestehend aus Michael, Meik und Ralph, trotz äusserst miserablen Wetteraussichten in Königswinter am Lammerzparkplatz zu einer 2,5 stündigen Rutschpartie im Siebengebirge, welches wir unter den Bedingunen kurzum in "Grüne Hölle" umtauften...*g*










Das Wetter wurde zum Glück immer besser; also gute Aussichten für's Grillen ! Zur Strecke kann ich nur sagen, dass wir vom Nachtigallental hinauf zur Löwenburg und wieder (über andere Wege) zurück sind. Die beiden "Locals" waren sich mit dem Guiden nicht immer einig; das Ergebnis: Nette Hindernisse und Michael's Sturz aus Trotz, weil er die letzten 200m nicht da fahren durfte, wo er wollte...  :...autsch...:










Gegen 16 Uhr konnten wir dann endlich Edith begrüssen, eine erfrischende Dusche geniessen und ein bischen Olympia schauen. Michaels Knie wurde bestens versorgt und es sah dann auch nicht mehr so dramatisch aus.
Als nächstes traf Simone mit feinstem Nachtisch und ihrem "niedlichen" RR auf (sorry Simone, es ist halt süss...  ); Meik hat ihr noch schnell 'ne neue Kassette montiert. Bis 18 Uhr waren dann alle komplett. Alle, das waren Simone, Sandra, Marco, Dirk, Ingo (swyp) mit Familie, Holger, René, meine Wenigkeit und natürlich die Gastgeber Edith & Meik.
Der schöne Gartenteich (insbesondere die Schildkröten) hatte es allen angetan und als es mit dem Grillen losging, stritt man(n) sich zunächst um das Grillbesteck; das hat sich aber später von ganz alleine eingependelt.













Es war ein herrlicher Abend (ab ca. 19 Uhr strahlender Sonnenschein !!) mit leckerem Essen, reichlich zu trinken (die meissten genossen Erdinger Alkoholfrei) und Simones fantastischem Nachtisch !! Damit Michael am Ende des Tages nicht als einziger Pechvogel da stand, hat Sandra mal schnell den Ungeziefer-Schutz an der Terassentür gekillt; sie ist einfach durchgerannt...  







Fazit: Nette Leute (endlich mal ohne Helm & Brille), gute Stimmung; ein Abend, den man so bald wie möglich wiederholen sollte.

Zum Fotoalbum geht's hier...


----------



## Happy_User (17. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Antwort von Erdinger:
> _"...es ist richtig, dass unsere Radsportsachen etwas kleiner ausfallen daherwerden wir auch in Kürze die Größe XXL rausbringen.
> _ _Rabatte von 10% bekommen  nur unsere Fanmitglieder und Stammtische.
> Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und verbleiben"
> ...


 Tja,
 bliebe die Frage zu klären, wie werde ich Fanmitglied? Stämme haben wir genug 

 Also an den Gläsern hätte ich immer noch interesse. Werde morgen den Shop noch einmal besuchen.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Tweety66 (17. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Rabatte von 10% bekommen  nur unsere Fanmitglieder und Stammtische.
> Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und verbleiben"




Na da werden wir doch flux zum Stammtisch, Freunde. Oder??? Bilder vom Stammtisch hat Ralph ja am Samstag genug gemacht   

@ Ralph: tolle Bilder, aber bei dem ein oder anderen hättest Du vor dem Abdrücken mal Cheese sagen sollen   . Nee, im ernst, sind klasse geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. August 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Cheese...



Wir sagen immer "Ameisenschei**e"...


----------



## reigi (18. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sonntag schon was vor ?



Ich hatte vor, bei der Randonee in Surister zu starten. Alternativ für diejenigen, die es eher flach und dafür länger lieben, habe ich die Randonee in Opoeteren mit maximal 125km im Angebot ;-)


----------



## Happy_User (18. August 2004)

Moin zusammen,

 den Stammtisch können wir ja dann auf der Staumauer aufstellen. Den Betonbunker haben wir schon dafür. 
 Allerdings müssen wir das dann wohl erst als Gasthaus definieren:

 Definition aus wissen.de
*Stamm|tisch* <m. 1; umg.> _immer gleicher Tisch im Gasthaus, an dem man bei jedem Besuch sitzt; der regelmäßig dort zusammenkommende Kreis von Gästen;_ <auch> _der Tag, an dem dieser Kreis sich trifft;_ er hat freitags seinen Stammtisch; zum Stammtisch gehen

 Ich tendiere eher noch zu der Variante Fanmitglied

 Wahrig Deutsches Wörterbuch

*'Mit|glied* <n. 12> _Angehöriger eines Vereins, Klubs, einer Partei, Sekte od. einer sonstigen Körperschaft_ (Parteimitglied, Vereinsmitglied); Mitglieder werben; korrespondierendes Mitglied; sich als Mitglied aufnehmen, einschreiben lassen

 Dies Kriterium könnten wir schneller erfüllen.  

 Zu Sonntag:
 Ich muss gestehen, der Sonntag hängt etwas davon ab, wie bei mir der Samstag läuft. Lang und flach klingt da ja schon einmal gut, aber bei den Wetteraussichten werde ich wohl lang und flach in die Garage gehen und lieber am Bike schrauben und das Gesäß kühlen. 
 Obwohl ja ein gemütliches Ausrollen nach einer Belastung immer angesagt ist.  

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

auf meiner gestrigen Haustrainingsrunde bin ich von einem unbekannten Flugobjekt ohne Vorwarnung angegriffen worden. Es biß !!! sich in meiner Unterlippe fest und ich muße es wirklich losreißen. Bin auf dem schnellsten Weg nach Hause und dann sofort ins Krankenhaus. Nachdem ich am Tropf hing, ich dort bis heute morgen übernachtet habe, geht es wieder besser.

Das Foto zeigt noch nicht !!! das Endstadium der Schwellung. Das wurde erst im Krankenhaus erreicht. Eine Oberlippe war da nicht mehr zu erkennen.
Doch leider gab es dort keine Digicam. Die Bißstelle ist übrigens auf der Innenseite der Lippe noch deutlich sichtbar. Doch keiner weiß, was das gewesen sein soll.

Hier die Folgen im Anfangsstadium nach dem Angriff 

@ Holger. Mal sehen ob ich am Samstag in Grafschaft mitfahren kann. Entscheidung kommt morgen vom Arzt.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eine Oberlippe war da nicht mehr zu erkennen...



Hallo Jörg,

da passt doch das Sprichwort "dicke Lippe riskiert"; Stichwort "Teamrad Firebike" bestens...  

Nee, Scherz bei Seite...das ist ja unglaublich !  
Hoffe, die Schwellung geht jetzt schnell wieder zurück bzw. wünsch dir gute Besserung !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> da passt doch das Sprichwort "dicke Lippe riskiert"; Stichwort "Teamrad Firebike" bestens...



Geiiiil Ralph,

genau das gleiche habe ich mir gestern auch gedacht und nen Kasten Erdinger bei meinen Kumpels gesetzt das der Spruch heute von Dir kommt.  
Ja ja, so wie man es vorne in den Wald brüllt so schallt es hinten wieder raus   Aber der Zeitpunkt paßte doch echt gut   

Schwellung ist schon besser. Werde gleich nen Allergietest gegen Insekten machen lassen und mir dann so ne Notfallampulle verschreiben lassen.
Stell Dir mal vor das passiert irgendwo abseits in der Wallachei. Gar nicht auszudenken. Danke erstmal   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (18. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auf meiner gestrigen Haustrainingsrunde bin ich von einem unbekannten Flugobjekt ohne Vorwarnung angegriffen worden. Es biß !!! sich in meiner Unterlippe fest und ich muße es wirklich losreißen. Bin auf dem schnellsten Weg nach Hause und dann sofort ins Krankenhaus. Nachdem ich am Tropf hing, ich dort bis heute morgen übernachtet habe, geht es wieder besser.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir sagen lassen, das für solche Lippen manch Weibsvolk Geld bezahlt.   

Entschwellende Grüße

Michael


----------



## Deleted 18539 (18. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir sagen lassen, das für solche Lippen manch Weibsvolk Geld bezahlt.


Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor so ein Vieh beißt dich in den P... na Du weißt schon    Das können die mit Geld dann gar nicht bezahlen.   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor so ein Vieh beißt dich in den P... na Du weißt schon  Das können die mit Geld dann gar nicht bezahlen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


Das erinnert mich an einen Spruch aus einem deutschen (Titel leider entfallen ) Film:

*DICKER IST SCHICKER * 

Gute Besserung

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (18. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auf meiner gestrigen Haustrainingsrunde bin ich von einem unbekannten Flugobjekt ohne Vorwarnung angegriffen worden. Es biß !!! sich in meiner Unterlippe fest und ich muße es wirklich losreißen. Bin auf dem schnellsten Weg nach Hause und dann sofort ins Krankenhaus. Nachdem ich am Tropf hing, ich dort bis heute morgen übernachtet habe, geht es wieder besser.
> 
> ...


Man das sieht ja voll ******** aus! Gute Besserung.
Aber wie sagt man auch schon bei Kleinkindern? Nicht alles in den Mund nehmen


----------



## Happy_User (18. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor so ein Vieh beißt dich in den P... na Du weißt schon    Das können die mit Geld dann gar nicht bezahlen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg


 Dafür gibt es doch Elektrozäune.  Allerdings, hattest Du nicht einen compex?

 Gute Besserung

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> auf meiner gestrigen Haustrainingsrunde bin ich von einem unbekannten Flugobjekt ohne Vorwarnung angegriffen worden.


 Auch von mir gute Besserung! Es wird immer schlimmer. Die Viecher sind dieses Jahr sehr aggresiv und ich höre ständig von allergischen Reaktion bei einem Stich/Biss 



> Ich hatte vor, bei der Randonee in Surister zu starten. Alternativ für diejenigen, die es eher flach und dafür länger lieben, habe ich die Randonee in Opoeteren mit maximal 125km im Angebot ;-)


 Opoeteren !!! Ja is klar! Der Sandmarathon 

 Surister klingt interessant. Allerdings befürchte ich, das das eine Schlammschlacht wird. Ich kenne doch die Belgier 

 Wenn das Interesse an Süd-Limburg da ist, kann ich auch die Führung übernehmen. Der Vorteil ist, das wir dann NICHT um 7Uhr losfahren. Gell reigi ? 

 Ansonsten fahre ich Sonntag ab Wbts


----------



## reigi (18. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Opoeteren !!! Ja is klar! Der Sandmarathon



genau! Mir klingt noch in den Ohren "Ich hasse Sand!!!"




			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Surister klingt interessant. Allerdings befürchte ich, das das eine Schlammschlacht wird. Ich kenne doch die Belgier



Hätte ich wirklich noch mal Lust drauf.



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Interesse an Süd-Limburg da ist, kann ich auch die Führung übernehmen. Der Vorteil ist, das wir dann NICHT um 7Uhr losfahren. Gell reigi ?



Ach ja stimmt, ihr macht ja Sonntags nichts anderes als Biken . Ich kann mich aber dann noch in Ruhe auf die Couch legen und ein Mittagsschläfchen machen, ganz wie es sich für mein Alter gehört.


----------



## reigi (18. August 2004)

@ Jörg
Auch von mir noch die besten Genesungswünsche. Ist das Ding denn inzwischen wieder abgeschwollen?
Dann merk mal nen Termin vor, damit wir mal wieder zusammen biken können.

Viele Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Dirk S. (18. August 2004)

Hallo Jörg,
da sieht ja echt schlimm aus. 
Mit der dicken Lippe hättest Du glatt bei Notruf auftreten können.
 

Von hier gute Besserung ....   
Dirk

Habe Heute bei eine RR - Tour voll das Debakel erlebt.  
Nach halber Strecke mit Holger (der ohne Helm) umgedreht.
Mir tun nach 95 km so die Beine weh, als ob ich das doppelte gefahren
wäre....
Ich glaube ich werde alt........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und nen Kasten Erdinger bei meinen Kumpels gesetzt das der Spruch heute von Dir kommt. ...



Na dann war die "Turbolippe" wenigstens zu etwas gut.

PROST  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Heute bei eine RR - Tour voll das Debakel erlebt.
> Nach halber Strecke mit Holger (der ohne Helm) umgedreht.
> Mir tun nach 95 km so die Beine weh, als ob ich das doppelte gefahren
> wäre....
> Ich glaube ich werde alt........


 Wirst mir doch nicht krank werden! Ab Montag ist wieder dein voller Einsatz gefragt !

 Sei froh, das du bei dem Unwetter vorhin nicht unterwegs warst!

 So sah es anschließend aus:


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2004)

Ich habe in unserer Webseite einen *Chatroom* und eine *Shoutbox* eingefügt.

 Für den Chatroom müßt ihr euch bei Chatworx registrieren. Ich verwende für sowas nie meinen eigenen Namen, sondern einen Alias.

 Die Shoutbox ist simpel. Einfach den Nick bei 'Namen' und den Text bei 'Nachricht' eingeben und senden. Smilies durch anklicken einfügen.

 Der Unterschied zum Chat ist, das der Text in der Shoutbox stehen bleibt. Im Chatroom sieht man, wer mitliest bzw. sich eingeloggt hat.

 Ich dachte mir, das ist eine Möglichkeit zum Smaltalk oder zum schnellen Verabreden oder für Internes. Und wenn mal wieder der mtb-news Server abraucht, haben wir eine alternative Komunikationsplattform (welch akademisches Wort  ).

 Wir können auch eine Zeit aus machen und uns dann dort treffen. ZB. um etwas bestimmtes zu besprechen ohne den Thread voll zu spamen.

*Viel Spasss *


----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2004)

Tolle Sache !!

Hab grad mal ein bischen mit René getestet...funktioniert bestens. Müsst ihr unbedingt ab und zu reinschauen !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (19. August 2004)

Super Idee


----------



## "TWIGGY" (19. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in unserer Webseite einen *Chatroom* und eine *Shoutbox* eingefügt.
> 
> Für den Chatroom müßt ihr euch bei Chatworx registrieren. Ich verwende für sowas nie meinen eigenen Namen, sondern einen Alias.
> 
> ...


Tolle Idee Renè  ,vieleicht kommen auch so unter der Woche mal spontane Touren zustande


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. August 2004)

Hi,
danke erstmal an alle für die Genesungswünsche. Ist alles wieder einigermaßen normal   

@Holger. Habe soeben die Freigabe vom Arzt für Samstag bekommen. Somit steht dem Start in Grafschaft nichts mehr entegegen.   Aber ob es für 2 Runden reicht weiß ich nicht. Mal sehen.

@reigi. Joo mach ich. Aber vor Mitte September wird das wahrscheinlich nichts.

@René. Klasse Idee   


Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Dirk S. (19. August 2004)

Das mit dem Chat geht ja ohne Probleme.
Nur leider ist zur Zeit keiner online.  

Bis heute Abend.
Schön das du dir Sorgen um mich machts Rene.   

Vielleiczht waren bei der Tour zuviele Berge?    
Werde am Samstag versuchen die RTF mit 154 km zu fahren.
Wenn es dann wieder nicht klappt, das weiß ich es auch nicht....


----------



## PacMan (19. August 2004)

Also ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr am Sonntag nochmal von der WBTS aus startet und mich auf 'ne kleine Runde mitnehmt!


----------



## XCRacer (19. August 2004)

*Wer am Sonntag um 11Uhr mitfahren möchte, trägt sich hier ein.*

 ---------

 Heute abend waren wir zu dritt im chat. Twiggy, spin67 (Dirk S.) und XCRacer. War ganz lustig. Anfangs leicht sexistisch, dann etwas hetzten. Einige Smiles ausgetestet. Anschließend, nach etwas Smaltalk sank das Niveau ins bodenlose 
 Aber ich fands klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluerider (20. August 2004)

Dieses Jahr haben wohl die meisten von uns den Eindruck, dass es besonders viele *Wespen* gibt.

Ich hab' selber ein kleines Nest im Rolladenkasten mit Chemie bekämpft. Hat einige Wochen gedauert, bis alles ruhig war. War mir aber zu riskant, wenn ich auf'm Klo sitze hinterrücks von einfliegenden Wepen gestört zu werden.   

Hier ein einige interessante Infos zu den Dingern, die sich unterm Helm besonders gut machen:

- Wespen im August besonders agressiv 
- dieses Jahr besonders viele Wespen wegen mildem Winter und feuchtem Frühjahr
- lassen sich angeblich durch Kupfermünzen (Cent, Pfennige) vertreiben (wer's glaubt)

(Quelle) 

Wespen-Fotos 


Derzeit hat man den Eindruck, dass die Zahl der Wespen zugenommen hat. Prof. Dr. Hans-Jörg Ferenz, geschäftsführender Direktor des Instituts für Zoologie der Uni Halle, führt das vor allem auf das Ende der Hauptentwicklungszeit der Völker zurück. Die Arbeiterinnen haben nun nicht mehr viel zu tun, vagabundieren herum und stürzen sich mit Vorliebe auf Leckereien wie zum Beispiel Marmeladenbrote." Dies werde sich jedoch in wenigen Wochen erledigt haben, wenn die Wespen absterben.
(...) 

Weiterhin wespenfreie Fahrt.

Carsten


----------



## XCRacer (20. August 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> - Wespen im August besonders agressiv
> ... Dies werde sich jedoch in wenigen Wochen erledigt haben, wenn die Wespen absterben.


 Zum Glück ist bald September


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2004)

Moin,

wer Heute um 17:00 Uhr nix besseres vor hat; bitte hier eintragen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (20. August 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> - lassen sich angeblich durch Kupfermünzen (Cent, Pfennige) vertreiben (wer's glaubt)


 Und Kaninchen kann man fangen, in dem man Salz auf den Schwanz streut.

 Allerdings mein Azubi nimmt immer einen Schreibblock. Werde einmal Kupfer vorschlagen. Das knallt nicht so.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Und Kaninchen kann man fangen, in dem man Salz auf den Schwanz streut.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger


So rein aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse: Auf wessen Schwanz und brennt das dann nicht?    

Viel Spaß im Sauerland und Gruß an die  Fliegengitterterminatorin.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Happy_User (20. August 2004)

Interessante Interpretation. 
 und das Schwein sitzt immer im Auge des Betrachters.

 Wie, nicht Grafschaft??? Dachte Du meldest Dich spontan. Noch einmal kleine Urlaubsvorbereitung für die Berge machen.

 Grüße

   Holger


----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante Interpretation.
> und das Schwein sitzt immer im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> Wie, nicht Grafschaft??? Dachte Du meldest Dich spontan. Noch einmal kleine Urlaubsvorbereitung für die Berge machen.
> ...



Genau, also fängt man Kaninchen mit gesalzenen Schweineschwänzchen. Heute hab ich was gelernt.  

Grafschaft?, och nö, fahr nicht über 200 km für bezahlte Waldautobahnen.   

Frohes Quälen

Michael


----------



## Bluerider (20. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer am Sonntag um 11Uhr mitfahren möchte, trägt sich hier ein.*




Wo soll's denn hingehen XC. Wieder so eine Terminator-Runde?   

Bis zum "Blind-Ride".

Carsten


----------



## XCRacer (20. August 2004)

Weiß noch nicht wohin. Jedenfalls werde ich schauen, das ich Pacman und dich nicht wieder verliere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2004)

Nabend,

nachdem es bei der letzten Tour mit Meik & Michael in meinem Getriebe mächtig gekracht hat war klar; hier ist ein Umbau fällig.
Aufgrund der Erfahrungen, die Holger nach seinem Umbau gemacht hat, hab ich's jetzt auch gewagt:

RaceFace-Blätter auf XT04, SRAM Kassette & SRAM Kette mit Schloß.
Mal sehen, wie's hier mit dem Verschleiß aussieht.
Bin heute eine Runde um den Rursee gefahren und die Bewährungsprobe am Ziegenpfad in Rurberg haben die neuen Teile brilliant gemeistert.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (21. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> nachdem es bei der letzten Tour mit Meik & Michael in meinem Getriebe mächtig gekracht hat war klar; hier ist ein Umbau fällig.
> Aufgrund der Erfahrungen, die Holger nach seinem Umbau gemacht hat, hab ich's jetzt auch gewagt:
> ...


Passen die Blätter auch auf XTR?


----------



## rpo35 (21. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Passen die Blätter auch auf XTR?



Welche XTR ? Wenn die XT-04er passen, ja  
Nee im Ernst; ich nix weiß...


----------



## IGGY (21. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche XTR ? Wenn die XT-04er passen, ja
> Nee im Ernst; ich nix weiß...


Nun ja. XT 04 hat einen anderen Lochkreis. War auch eher die Frage ob es die auch für XTR Kurbeln gibt!?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja. XT 04 hat einen anderen Lochkreis. War auch eher die Frage ob es die auch für XTR Kurbeln gibt!?


Guckst Du hier : Race Face Kettenblätter 

Viele Grüße 

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (21. August 2004)

Hallo Jörg

 Wieder zurück aus Grafschaft?

 Erzähl mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. August 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

hier mal ein Bericht vom heutigen MTB-Marathon in Schmallenberg-Grafschaft.
Die Strecke war schön aber bis auf wenige Ausnahmen doch ziehmlich unspektakulär. Halt was zum Gas geben. Aber treten mußte man trotzdem genug    .  Gemeinsam im gleichen Startblock sind Schnucki, happy_user und ich bei gutem Wetter gestartet. Aufgrund des Insektenstichs in meine Unterlippe Anfang der Woche und der Folgen wollte ich nur die 65Km Runde fahren und habe somit direkt mal Vollgas gegegen. Nach ca. 02:50 Std.  hatte ich die Distanz absolviert. Für mich eine Wahnsinnszeit. Ich hätte besser aufhören sollen. Doch dann, das gute Wetter, die Leute die anfeuerten und ich habe mich echt noch gut gefühlt. Also gut dachte ich, nochmal auf die etwas verkürzte Runde.
Doch dann kam nach ca. ner halbe Stunde der große Regen. Teils sintflutartig kam es vom Himmel. Und dann das. Die lange Asphaltabfahrt am Ende mit ner 90 Grad Kurve. ca. Tempo 60. Ich dachte brems früher ist bestimmt sauglatt. Nur kurz mit einem Finger die hintere Bremse angetippt und ab gings. Das Hinterrad brach sofort aus und kurz danach lag mein Rocky waagerecht in der Luft und schlug irgendwann in die Böschung ein. Gott sei Dank bin ich sofort nachdem Sturz aus den Klickies gekommen. Ich bin so ca. 20 - 30 Meter mit der rechten Körperhälfte über die Straße gerutscht. Habe mich gefühlt wie früher beim Eishockeyspielen. Nachdem ich zum Stillstand gekommen bin erstmal Generalcheck. Soweit alles o.k. dachte ich. Wohl nichts gebrochen. Auf zum Rocky. Plötzlich kam ein Wanderer aus dem Wald der schrie: hey Leute hier hats schon wieder einen gebügelt. Ich dachte ich spinne.    Der hat da auf ner Bank gesessen und nur drauf gewartet das es da einen zerbröselt. Mittlerweile hatte es dort über 10 Leute vom Bike gehauen. Bis auf ein etwas krummes Schaltwerk, ein klemmender Shifter war am Rocky nichts weiter dran. Bei mir habe ich am Unterschenkel, ein Teil des Oberschenkels und Ellbogen und an der Schulter nen Tapetenwechsel vorgenommen. Habe mich für das Modell "Fleischrot" entscheiden   Desweiteren ist mein Daumen auf das doppelte Maß angeschwollen und habe ne Beule am Kopf vom Aufprall auf die Straße. Aber es ist alles noch im grünen Bereich. Hätte auch wesentlich schlimmer ausgehen können.  Der Grund für die Abflüge war übrigens eine dicke Moosschicht in der Mitte der Fahrbahn.  Aber dafür war die Rutschpartie nicht so schlimm. Verbrennungen blieben wegen der Wassermassen und des Moos aus. Nur die Klamotten sind jetzt leichter und habe teilweise die Farbe Moosgrün   
Aber ehrlich gesagt war ab da die Luft bei mir völlig raus. Alles tat weh, die Schaltung wollte nicht mehr richtig und das Wetter gab mir den Rest. Trotzdem habe ich durchgehalten und dann mit 06:51 Std. doch noch eine für mich respektable Zeit gefahren. Aber heute war wesentlich mehr drin   
Holger ging es wohl auch nicht so gut. Der hat sich die ganze Zeit verpißt   Das soll er euch selber erzählen.
So, jetzt fahre ich zur Erholung 5 Tage an die See. Und für die Rennradschaltung brauch ich zum Glück kein Daumen    Bis nächstes WE. Komme Freitag zurück.

Streckenprofil und wenige Shots

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (22. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du hier : Race Face Kettenblätter
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jörg



Nabend,

nicht gerade billig bei den Jungs; für die Blätter hab ich satte 6 Euronen weniger hingelegt !

@Jörg: Gut, dass du dich heute nicht schlimmer verletzt hast. War ja scheinbar ein recht heftiger Abflug  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (22. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Holger ging es wohl auch nicht so gut. Der hat sich die ganze Zeit verpißt   Das soll er euch selber erzählen.


 Moin,

 wie??? Mir ging es nicht gut?? Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Der Veranstalter sollte sich bloß überlegen, welches Wasser er nächstes Jahr an den Verpflegungsstellen reicht. Hier wurde neben Redbull und Cola ein Medium Wasser gereicht. Dies hatte den super Effekt, dass es entwässernd wirkt. (Besonders, wenn man mehr als ein Glas trinkt. ) Ähnlich wie Medium von Gerolsteiner oder auch Aldi. Na ja, und so habe ich dann 2 PPs im Rennen eingelegt. In der Zeit hätte ich auch einen Reifen wechseln können. 
 Ansonsten hätte ich mir bei der Streckenabsicherung vom Veranstalter ein paar mehr Sanitäter und Hinweisschilder gewünscht. Ich habe auf der Stecke einen einzigen Krankenwagen gesehen und von einem patrolierenden Motorrad oder so, war nichts zu sehen.
 Da, wie Jörg bereits schrieb, es sich um einen Hochgeschwindigkeitskurs handelte, waren auf den Schotterabfahrten einige Kurve unzureichend markiert. So hätte es mich, und einige in meinem Schlepptau, fast auf der ersten Runde in einer Abfahrt bei Tempo 50 ins Nirvana geschickt. Dank Scheibe und hartem Drift gerade noch vor dem Abgrund die 90° erwischt. Dies Aha-Erlebnis hatte ich an zwei Stellen und habe darauf hin das Tempo in den Abfahrten herausgenommen. Ins besondere auf der zweiten Runde, die für mich komplett im Regen verlaufen ist.
 Da kamen dann am Schluß 7:17 brutto und ca. 6:55 netto heraus. 
 Viel wichter: Ziel erreicht. 3150 hm bewältigt, fühle mich heute top. Bin nicht explodiert und werde in 2 Wochen dann die "100km dei Forti" in Angriff nehmen. 

 Fotos werde ich später hochladen.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (22. August 2004)

Iggy hat eine gute Idee. Er schlug vor, alle wbts-biker auf unserer HP vorzustellen.

 Ich habe ein Script besorgt und Speicherplatz der php zulässt gehostet.
 Das php Script habe ich dann umgestrickt *ächts* 

 Sollte aber alles funktionieren.

 Näheres auf der HP oben links.
 Ist natürlich alles freiwillig 

 Muß jetzt los zur Talsperre....

 Happy Trails


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> nicht gerade billig bei den Jungs; für die Blätter hab ich satte 6 Euronen weniger hingelegt !
> 
> ...




Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Bluerider (22. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hier mal ein Bericht vom heutigen MTB-Marathon in Schmallenberg-Grafschaft.
> ... Ich bin so ca. 20 - 30 Meter mit der rechten Körperhälfte über die Straße gerutscht. Habe mich gefühlt wie früher beim Eishockeyspielen. ... Habe mich für das Modell "Fleischrot" entscheiden   Desweiteren ist mein Daumen auf das doppelte Maß angeschwollen und habe ne Beule am Kopf vom Aufprall auf die Straße. Aber es ist alles noch im grünen Bereich. Hätte auch wesentlich schlimmer ausgehen können.
> ...



Aua, das hört sich  heftig an. Mein Beileid für die die Doppel-Blessur diese Woche. Erst das Insekt und nun die Strasse. Die Fußgänger scheinen blutgeil drauf gewesen zu sein. Sollen lieber auf MTV Jack-Ass sehen und sich dabei amüsieren, anstatt auf MTB, die auf die Schnauze fallen zu warten.

Das Foto vom Chaos-Biker mit rotem String ist ja hammerhart...


----------



## Bluerider (22. August 2004)

Grrrr, immer wenn ich mit XCRacer unterwegs bin, passiert's (liegt aber ausdrücklich nicht  an ihm):

1. Reifenpanne im Kalltal vor einigen Wochen, wobei der Gruppenanschluss verloren ging.

2. Vorhin sind wir munter an der WBTS losgefahren, zum 5-Wege-Kreuz hoch nach einigen hundert Metern rechts in den Wald Richtung Gressenich/Vicht abgebogen. Schöner Wurzelweg. Sahne, nur nachdem ich mit dem Hinterrad auf einer nassen Wurzel weggerutscht bin, hat sich die Schraube vom Sattel zerbröselt.    Nach einigem Gewitzel über rektale Benutzung von Sattelstützen  , konnte ich dann nur noch im Stehen bis Schevenhütte bergab laufen lassen. Und mich dort von eiligst per Handy herbeigerufenen Versorgungswagen abholen lassen.

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch eine Schöne Tour. Bin auf die Fotos gespannt. Demnächst werde ich dann auch noch eine Ersatz-Sattelschraube mitnehmen.  Das wird dann zwar immer mehr an Ersatzteilen aber was soll's. Evtl. noch ne Sattelstütze, einen Ersatz-Vorbau, Pedale könnten auch nicht schaden, komplette Kette, Ersatzrad auf den Rucksack geschnallt wäre am konsequentesten...   

CU

Carsten


----------



## XCRacer (22. August 2004)

Heute ging die Strecke über Gottfriedskreuz bis Vicht. Leider hatte Bluerider einen kleinen Unfall auf einem rutschigen Wurzeltrail. Die Sattelklemmschraube riss ab und aus war's! (siehe oben). Ihm blieb nichts anderes übrig, als sich abholen zu lassen. Fahren konnte man so kaum noch... es sei denn, man hat Spaß daran 















 Weiter nun zu dritt über den Wagemanntrail und Nordwanderweg bis Filterwerk Roetgen nahe der Dreilägerbachtalsperre. Es waren erstaunlich viele Wanderer und Spaziergänger unterwegs. Nach einer Schleife um das Naturschutzgebiet Struffelt Heide sind wir nach einigen Überlegungen dann auf den Hasselbachgraben abgebogen.

    Am NSG Struffelt Heide ermahnten uns freundliche Wanderer, nicht die Holzstege durch die Heide zu befahren.
   Die "sind viel zu rutschig! Ist gefährlich!" Recht ha'm se! Heute waren die zu rutschig! ...aber nächste Woche... 

 Diesen fast bis zum Schluss gefolgt. Jedoch sind wir ca. 200m vor dem Ende links einen unscheinbaren aber genialen Singletrail am Krebsbach entlang bis Solchbachtal bergab gefahren. Toller Tipp vom Trailfinder Georg 















 Nun noch unterhalb dem Kloster bei Zweifel ein paar Trails entlang und zurück über Fischbachstrasse, Gressenich, Werth, Stadtwald Eschweiler und Hohenstein (hier ist Pacman dann abgebogen) zurück nach Dürwiss.

    Nähe Stadtwald hat mich übrigens noch eine Wespe in den Kopf gestochen 

  Fazit: Schöne Tour mit vielen Singletrails und rutschigen Wurzeln. Nicht soviel Schlamm wie anfangs befürchtet. Einfach Klasse!
*
   Alle Bilder und das Profil*


----------



## PacMan (22. August 2004)

Wollte nur nochmal loswerden, dass ich die Tour heute wirklich super fand. Da hat sich ja ein Trail an den nächsten gereiht. Und Hasselbachgraben war für mich auch noch Neuland.  
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, stand die Route zu Beginn ja noch gar nicht fest, war also praktisch improvisiert. Und dafür ist sie wirklich gut geworden. Lob an XCRacer!  
Es war zwar wirklich weniger Schlamm als befürchtet, aber dennoch habe ich eben ca. 2kg davon von meinem Fahrrad und nochmal 1kg von mir selbst abgespült!


----------



## rpo35 (22. August 2004)

Da es mit den Feierabendrunden in letzter Zeit nicht so gut geklappt hat (Arbeit & Wetter), bin ich heute seit langem noch einmal mit Boris am Wochenende gefahren. Wir sind um 11:00 Uhr in Roetgen gestartet und zunächst durch's Venn in Richtung Konzen gefahren.
Von dort aus ging es dann hinab ins Belgenbachtal und über den Eifelhöhenweg bis nach Hammer. Auf dem letzten Downhill im Belgenbachtal mußten wir einiges an Bäumen auf Seite räumen, die nicht von alleine dort hingefallen sind...














Weiter ging es über Dedenborn und Einruhr zur Urfttalsperre; dann am Kermeter hoch nach Mariawald und über die schnellen Trails runter nach Heimbach.







Dann sind wir weiter Richtung Zerkall und durch's Kalltal zurück in Richtung Heimat (Roetgen) geradelt.







Bis auf ein paar kleine Zwischenfälle (Boris: Katsch am Bein und Wespenstich am Allerwertesten; Ralph: Schürfwunde nach Kettenriss) war das eine wunderschöne Tour bei perfektem Bikewetter !
Die Bilder findet Ihr hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. August 2004)

Huhu,

jetzt hab ich den Bericht von René erst zu Ende gelesen; das mit den Wespen ist ja echt ne Sache dieses Jahr. Die stechen ja wie die wilden !? Den Boris hat's ja auch erwischt heute (siehe Bericht) !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. August 2004)

Hallo
Twiggy und ich sind auch wieder zurück vom Ring. Wir haben viel Spaß gehabt, jedoch werde ich nicht mehr zum Ring fahren da meiner Meinung nach die Orginasition  Mist war. Keine Sanis und Streckenposten an gefährlichen Streckenabschnitten,sehr schlechte Beschilderung der Strecke( was mir 3 km mehr eingebrockt hat), an manchen Stellen wurden noch nichtmal die Kreuzungen an Straßen abgesperrt. Sowas darf einfach nicht sein meiner Meinung nach. Nun ja mit unserer sportlichen Leistung können wir ganz zufrieden sein. Ist ganz gut gelaufen. Genauere Daten werde ich nachreichen sobald sie auf der HP des Veranstalters veröffentlicht werden. Bilder gibts hier  Rad am Ring


----------



## reigi (22. August 2004)

um die Wochenendberichte zu vervollständigen:
Ich habe an der Randonee in Surister teilgenommen. Bericht mit Bilderlink gibts hier

@ Rene: es war wirklich so schlammig bis sogar sumpfig wie du befürchtest hattest


----------



## "TWIGGY" (22. August 2004)

Nabend zusammen

Kurzer Bericht von Iggy und mir:

Wir sind heute beim Halbmarathon am Ring gestartet.
Anfangs bei 10°C war es doch etwas frisch aber mit zunehmenden Verflauf des Marthons ist es dann doch noch bis auf 16 -19 °C angestiegen.
Die Streckenführung war bestimmt etwas besser wie letztes Jahr denke ich, aber immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend  genau wie das ganz Drumherum -Sicherheit - Verpflegung... ich denke das ich den für nächstes Jahr aus meinem Kalender streichen werde.
Leider haben wir noch immer keine Info über Plazierung und Zeit  ich hoffe aber das die morgen auf der Seite was dazu bringen .

Dann machts mal gut bis die Tage


----------



## XCRacer (22. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Twiggy und ich sind auch wieder zurück vom Ring. http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4664


 Iss klar! Ihr Doooper !!!!


----------



## rpo35 (22. August 2004)

Ist ja alles soweit in Ordnung; aber das Pülverchen hättet ihr hier nicht veröffentlichen müssen...*g*

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Wie lief's eigentlich für Simone ?


----------



## Happy_User (23. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Twiggy und ich sind auch wieder zurück vom Ring. Wir haben viel Spaß gehabt, jedoch werde ich nicht mehr zum Ring fahren da meiner Meinung nach die Orginasition Mist war. Keine Sanis und Streckenposten an gefährlichen Streckenabschnitten,sehr schlechte Beschilderung der Strecke( was mir 3 km mehr eingebrockt hat), an manchen Stellen wurden noch nichtmal die Kreuzungen an Straßen abgesperrt. Sowas darf einfach nicht sein meiner Meinung nach. Nun ja mit unserer sportlichen Leistung können wir ganz zufrieden sein. Ist ganz gut gelaufen. Genauere Daten werde ich nachreichen sobald sie auf der HP des Veranstalters veröffentlicht werden. Bilder gibts hier Rad am Ring


 Hallo Ingo,

 die gleiche Sch.... hatte ich letztes Jahr. Reine Abzocke, schlechte Orga, keine Endverpflegung etc. Da hat man sich darauf rausgeredet, dass der Hauptorganisator im Vorfeld gestorben ist. Allerdings bereits im April. !!!

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Happy_User (23. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos werde ich später hochladen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holger


 So, hier meine Fotos.

 @Jörg
 Wer mit so etwas fährt, muss sich auch nicht wundern. (Wer den Schaden hat ... Da ich weiß, dass es Dir gut geht, gibt es auch einen netten Spruch. ) 

 Viel Spass im Urlaub,

 Holger


----------



## Micki (23. August 2004)

@ Happy_user:

Servus,

kannst Du mir bitte die beiden Fotos die Du von mir auf der Strecke geschossen hast in größtmöglicher Auflösung per Mail zukommen lassen?

Gruß
Micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (23. August 2004)

Nach langer Zeit bin ich gestern auch mal wieder eine Tour mitgefahren, viele Trails >> hoher Spassfaktor  , wieder mal schöne Fotos vo XCRacer   



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Tipp vom Trailfinder Georg


Jetzt machen sich die Jahre meiner frühen Jugend -lang, lang ist's her- bei den Pfadfindern -man beachte die Doppelsinnigkeit- bezahlt.  



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nähe Stadtwald hat mich übrigens noch eine Wespe in den Kopf gestochen



Apropo Insektenstich, kurz vor Dürwiß hatte mich auch noch eine Biene unterm Arm erwicht. Da ist mir zu hause zwar kein Ei aus der Hose, aber eine Biene aus dem Trikot gefallen. Stachel steckte natürlich auch noch. Aber glücklicherweise keine grösseren Auswirkungen.

@ Bluerider: Hast was verpasst, aber beim nächsten mal mit neuer Schraube   ...

Bis zur nächsten Tour
G.


----------



## IGGY (23. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja alles soweit in Ordnung; aber das Pülverchen hättet ihr hier nicht veröffentlichen müssen...*g*
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph
> ...


Ist doch nur kohlenhydratreiches Pülverchen!


----------



## Schnucki (23. August 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch dann kam nach ca. ner halbe Stunde der große Regen. Teils sintflutartig kam es vom Himmel. Und dann das. Die lange Asphaltabfahrt am Ende mit ner 90 Grad Kurve. ca. Tempo 60. Ich dachte brems früher ist bestimmt sauglatt. Nur kurz mit einem Finger die hintere Bremse angetippt und ab gings. Das Hinterrad brach sofort aus und kurz danach lag mein Rocky waagerecht in der Luft und schlug irgendwann in die Böschung ein. Gott sei Dank bin ich sofort nachdem Sturz aus den Klickies gekommen. Ich bin so ca. 20 - 30 Meter mit der rechten Körperhälfte über die Straße gerutscht. Habe mich gefühlt wie früher beim Eishockeyspielen. Nachdem ich zum Stillstand gekommen bin erstmal Generalcheck. Soweit alles o.k. dachte ich. Wohl nichts gebrochen. Auf zum Rocky.


  

Ach Mensch Jörg....wenn Du so weiter machts, tritts Du mir noch meinen Titel als Bruchpilot ab. War da am Erbeskopf nicht auch so ne Situtation mit zu schnell...nasse Wiese...Busch auf .....Busch zu... Jörg wech  

Nur gut, dass auch Du drüber lachen kannst und alles noch einigermaßen glimpflich ausgegangen ist  

Ich für meinen Teil war auch sehr zufrieden, was meine Leistung anging. Vor allem....mein Knie hat keine Beschwerden gemacht das war das wichtigste. Daher habe ich es auch eher langsam angehen lassen und bin die Steigungen immer schön im kleinen Gang hochgekurbelt. Die Zeit war dann bei so'ner Rennstrecke zwar nicht der Hammer mit offiziellen 3h48min für die 65 km und 1650 HM,  aber ich habe mein persönliches Ziel (ankommen) zur vollsten Zufriedenheit erreicht. 

So jetzt werde ich noch mal zwei Wochen brav trainieren und dann mal sehen, was in St. Ingbert so über die lange Distanz geht  und danach...verdienter Maßen ein Kurztrip an den Gardasee    

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Racegirl (23. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Wie lief's eigentlich für Simone ?



Hallo!

24h
24 Runden
nachts 6°
Sturm
jeden Turn Regen

-> nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## IGGY (23. August 2004)

Racegirl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 24h
> 24 Runden
> ...


He du warst auch da? Wußte ich ja garnicht. Hätte man sich ja treffen können und was trinken können. Naja nächstes mal!


----------



## IGGY (23. August 2004)

Nur mal kurz ne Frage. Ist was für Sonntag geplant? Man könnte doch nochmal in einer großen Gruppe fahren. Bin schon so lange nicht mehr mit Euch gefahren. Habe Sehnsucht   nach Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (23. August 2004)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> @ Happy_user:
> 
> Servus,
> 
> ...


 Hallo Micki,

 das ist die maximale Auflösung. Kannst Dir die Grafik abspeichern.

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## Happy_User (23. August 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Mensch Jörg....wenn Du so weiter machts, tritts Du mir noch meinen Titel als Bruchpilot ab. War da am Erbeskopf nicht auch so ne Situtation mit zu schnell...nasse Wiese...Busch auf .....Busch zu... Jörg wech
> 
> Nur gut, dass auch Du drüber lachen kannst und alles noch einigermaßen glimpflich ausgegangen ist
> 
> ...


 Hallo Sandra,

 leere bitte einmal Deine PIMs. Der wollte meine nicht mehr, weil Dein Postfach voll ist. Darum hier als PUM (Public Mail) 

  was ich noch sagen wollte, Dein Sattel ist zu hoch. Ich war ja an der ersten Steigung hinter Dir und Du trittst definit aus einem gestreckten Bein. 
   Die Richtige Sattelhöhe ermittels Du, wenn Die Ferse auf der Pedale steht und das Bein dann fast gestreckt ist.

   Grüße

    Holger


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du trittst definit aus einem gestreckten Bein...



Mahlzeit,

dass die Beine nicht ganz durchgestreckt sein sollten ist klar; ansonsten ist es aber auch ein bischen Geschmacksache.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (23. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> dass die Beine nicht ganz durchgestreckt sein sollten ist klar; ansonsten ist es aber auch ein bischen Geschmacksache.
> 
> ...



Ist das bei Frauenbeinen nicht immer so?  

duundichsolltendochlieberarbeiten  

mikele


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das bei Frauenbeinen nicht immer so?
> 
> duundichsolltendochlieberarbeiten
> 
> mikele



Er nu wieder...


----------



## Schnucki (23. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das bei Frauenbeinen nicht immer so?
> 
> duundichsolltendochlieberarbeiten
> 
> mikele



 Männer  
@Holger: Jawohl, Herr Radmeister habe gehorsamst meine als PMS (heißt das nicht noch etwas anderes  ??? Wer weiß von Euch Jungs da Bescheid!?) gelöscht und bin wieder bereit neue zu empfangen!!!

Das mit dem Bein werde ich mal überprüfen. Da ich aber gerne Widerworte geben, sag ich jetzt einfach mal noch folgendes dazu: Eigentlich müßte ein zu gestrecktes Bein weniger Knieprobleme machen als eine zu gebeugtes. Zumindest habe ich das immer so  gehört und gelesen.

Sei's drum eigentlich bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass meine Sattelhöhe korrekt ist, die hat mir damals beim Laktatest der dortige Vereinstrainer für die MTBler netter Weise korrigiert.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Fürsorge!!!


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Männer
> @Holger: Jawohl, Herr Radmeister habe gehorsamst meine als PMS (heißt das nicht noch etwas anderes  ??? Wer weiß von Euch Jungs da Bescheid!?) gelöscht und bin wieder bereit neue zu empfangen!!!
> 
> Das mit dem Bein werde ich mal überprüfen. Da ich aber gerne Widerworte geben, sag ich jetzt einfach mal noch folgendes dazu: Eigentlich müßte ein zu gestrecktes Bein weniger Knieprobleme machen als eine zu gebeugtes. Zumindest habe ich das immer so  gehört und gelesen.
> ...



1. Es heisst PM's
2. Bein zu gestreckt (vor allem mit Klicks); Gift für's Knie
3. Sattelhöhe: Guckst Du hier; passt bei mir nach Formel perfekt !
4. Vereinstrainer; was heisst das schon...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (23. August 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Männer
> @Holger: Jawohl, Herr Radmeister habe gehorsamst meine als PMS (heißt das nicht noch etwas anderes  ??? Wer weiß von Euch Jungs da Bescheid!?) gelöscht und bin wieder bereit neue zu empfangen!!!
> 
> 
> Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Fürsorge!!!



Ahem, ist nicht unbedingt ein Männerthema, bin auch nicht persönlich betroffen   , aber hier wird ihnen geholfen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (23. August 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Insektenstich, kurz vor Dürwiß hatte mich auch noch eine Biene unterm Arm erwicht.


 Ja! Apropo Insekt. Heute von der Schicht aus noch 'ne Schleife mit dem MTB über Großhau gedreht. Fazit: Zecke am Knöchel  Später zu Hause mit der Pinzette sauber rausgepflückt. Mistviecher!

_*Was anderes:*_
   Bluerider hat sich die Mühe gemacht und *verschiedene Logos* für die wbts Homepage erstellt. Ihr könnt abstimmen, indem ihr eure Bewertung (1-10) für eines der Logos *unten* im Kommentarfeld anklickt!
Also nur da wo steht:              "*Gesamtwertung für dieses Foto*"

Wenn ihr meint, es soll so bleiben wie es ist. Also nur den Text und im Hintergrund die Wehebachtalsperre, dann klickt *hier* und bewertet.

 Ich lege mal als Stichtag den Sonntag, 5.September 2004 fest. So hat jeder es mit Sicherheit gelesen und kann seine Chance zum Voten in Anspruch nehmen.

*An die sungspunte Ralph u.Ingo *
  Mir ist ein Bug in der Memberliste aufgefallen:
  Nicht das *Alter* eintragen, sondern das *Geburtsdatum* im Format TT.MM.JJJJ
  War mein Fehler, sorry!


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...An die sungspunte Ralph u.Ingo...Nicht das *Alter* eintragen, sondern das *Geburtsdatum* im Format TT.MM.JJJJ
> War mein Fehler, sorry!



Nabend René,

"sungspunte"  ...ich nix verstehen...
Was das Format betrifft; schon geändert, wie sieht's bei Dir aus?  
Längste Tour: ca. 131km Du Stüter...nimm das ca. oder die 1 weg...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Twiggy und ich sind auch wieder zurück vom Ring. Wir haben viel Spaß gehabt, jedoch werde ich nicht mehr zum Ring fahren da meiner Meinung nach die Orginasition  Mist war. Keine Sanis und Streckenposten an gefährlichen Streckenabschnitten,sehr schlechte Beschilderung der Strecke( was mir 3 km mehr eingebrockt hat), an manchen Stellen wurden noch nichtmal die Kreuzungen an Straßen abgesperrt. Sowas darf einfach nicht sein meiner Meinung nach. Nun ja mit unserer sportlichen Leistung können wir ganz zufrieden sein. Ist ganz gut gelaufen. Genauere Daten werde ich nachreichen sobald sie auf der HP des Veranstalters veröffentlicht werden. Bilder gibts hier  Rad am Ring


Kurze Info. Hier die Plazierungen.
44  Platz,N.:7036,Braun, Ingo,MHK,WBTS,03:34:18
60 Platz,N.:7052,Görres Ingo,MMAS1,WBTS,03:45:00  	 	
Gesamtteilnehmer 160!
P.S.: Das mit dem alter kann ich nicht ändern. Wenn ich eingeloggt bin kann ich nichst ändern in meinem Profil.
P.S. die 2te: Wer fährt alles von den WBTS´lern nach Daun? Sonst kann man ja was gemeinsam planen wegen Unterkunft oder so!


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Info. Hier die Plazierungen.
> 44  Platz,N.:7036,Braun, Ingo,MHK,WBTS,03:34:18
> 60 Platz,N.:7052,Görres Ingo,MMAS1,WBTS,03:45:00
> Gesamtteilnehmer 160!
> ...



Super Leistung; hut ab !!
Hab mal ein bischen geschnuppert...Du warst beim Bergzeitfahren auch nicht übel...*g*

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (23. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ahem, ist nicht unbedingt ein Männerthema, bin auch nicht persönlich betroffen   , aber hier wird ihnen geholfen.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


 Michael,

 das gibt eine 10,0 mit Auszeichnung. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (23. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Leistung; hut ab !!
> Hab mal ein bischen geschnuppert...Du warst beim Bergzeitfahren auch nicht übel...*g*
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Was echt. Na da muß ich mal schnell suchen gehen 
Shit die Fotos sind noch nicht online vom Ring. Da bin ich ein paar mal gut getroffen worden. Auch oben an der Kuppe vom Bergzeitfahren. Da sagte der doch echt "Bitte lächeln", der Blödmann !


----------



## Happy_User (23. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr meint, es soll so bleiben wie es ist. Also nur den Text und im Hintergrund die Wehebachtalsperre, dann klickt *hier* und bewertet.
> 
> Ich lege mal als Stichtag den Sonntag, 5.September 2004 fest. So hat jeder es mit Sicherheit gelesen und kann seine Chance zum Voten in Anspruch nehmen.


 Hallo René,

 bin ja leider kein Grafiker, aber ich finde der graue Hintergrund beisst sich mit dem Rest. Die Logos, wie sie sind, sind OK. Nur der Übergang vom grauen Hintergrund zum sonnigen Foto ist etwas hart.
 Vielleicht im DIMB Logo den Hintergrund von grau auf transparent wandeln und den Haupthintergrund der Webseite nach weiß oder blasses grau.

 Was meint der Rest?

 Grüße

 Holge


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was meint der Rest?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Holge



Ich kakke kein Korinthen...


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Was echt. Na da muß ich mal schnell suchen gehen
> Shit die Fotos sind noch nicht online vom Ring. Da bin ich ein paar mal gut getroffen worden. Auch oben an der Kuppe vom Bergzeitfahren. Da sagte der doch echt "Bitte lächeln", der Blödmann !



Ich hab mal nach den Zeiten von 2003 gesucht...ist aber nix mehr da


----------



## IGGY (23. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal nach den Zeiten von 2003 gesucht...ist aber nix mehr da


Bin 49ér mit 4.19min  im Bergzeitfahren geworden. Nun ja das war wohl der ansporn von den netten Frauen am Gipfel mit den Puscheln. Die haben so nett damit gewunken


----------



## IGGY (24. August 2004)

Nochmal meine Frage. Was ist mit Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (24. August 2004)

Hallo Ingo,

 heute ist Dienstag. Bisher ist Regen angesagt. Nächste Woche gehe ich in Urlaub und werde diese Woche noch mein Bike urlaubsfit machen. Ob ich dann am Sonntag noch einmal alles einsaue, weiß ich nicht. 
 Ich werde vielleicht auf meinem "Silberpfeil" dann eine Strassenrunde nach Monschau oder so drehen. Aber mal sehen, was die Woche noch so bringt. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2004)

Sonntag ist für mich Rennen in Kelmis. Ihr müßt euch ausnamsweise selber organisieren 

*Zur Memberliste:*
  Habe das Gefühl, das die Oberfläche bei mir anders aussieht, als bei euch 

Bild 1:
  Das obere Schloss wird benutzt, um den eigenen Steckbrief zu ändern.
  Das untere, um privates der anderen zu lesen (Tele-nummern, email-adresse)

  Bild 2: Ihr gebt euer Passwort ein.

  Bild 3: Ihr ändert was ihr möchtet (bis auf das Foto) und klickt ganz unten auf "Member ändern".

  Jetzt kann dieses Fenster über das Brownser [X] geschlossen werden.

  Ist das so auch bei euch, oder wo hängt's ?


  PS: Nicht "Sungspunt", sondern "Jungspunt"! Wegen dem Alter 

*Edit:*
 Hab's nochmal mit verschiedenen Brownsern probiert (IE und Firefox): I.O.
 Habe mich bei Iggy mit seinen Passwort eingeloggt. Kann alles ändern!


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> bin ja leider kein Grafiker, aber ich finde der graue Hintergrund beisst sich mit dem Rest. Die Logos, wie sie sind, sind OK. Nur der Übergang vom grauen Hintergrund zum sonnigen Foto ist etwas hart.
> Vielleicht im DIMB Logo den Hintergrund von grau auf transparent wandeln und den Haupthintergrund der Webseite nach weiß oder blasses grau.


 Habe den Hintergrund etwas aufgehellt. Das DIMB ist jetzt etwas angepasst (grauer Hintergrund). Ich kann das Logo nicht verändern, weil ich es nicht auf dem Server habe. Hab' nur verlinkt!


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 3: Ihr ändert was ihr möchtet (bis auf das Foto) und klickt ganz unten auf "Member ändern".



Hi René,

da änder mal schnell mein Bild; das sieht nämlich kagge aus...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Warum kann ich das eigentlich nicht selbst


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Warum kann ich das eigentlich nicht selbst


 Habe den Script aus dem Internet. Bin kein Informatiker. Muß mich erstmal in php reindenken. Irgendwann finde ich das raus, wie's geht.
 Wenn du dein mtb-news Avantar änderst, änderst sich auch das Steckbrief-Bild ...wie du siehst.

 ...Auf der Mauer, auf der Lauer sitz ne kleine Wanz! Sie dir mal die Wanz an... (Kinderlied) Kennste das


----------



## Tweety66 (24. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Bein zu gestreckt (vor allem mit Klicks); Gift für's Knie


Jou, das hab ich auch gemerkt. @ Schnucki: Ich persönlich komme auch besser klar, wenn der Sattel eher niedriger ist, man drückt dann nicht so aus dem Knie.


-- Ups, vergesst meinen Einwurf, ist schon zu alt. Hatte noch nicht zu Ende gelesen. Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht jeden Tag mitliest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den Script aus dem Internet. Bin kein Informatiker. Muß mich erstmal in php reindenken. Irgendwann finde ich das raus, wie's geht.
> Wenn du dein mtb-news Avantar änderst, änderst sich auch das Steckbrief-Bild ...wie du siehst.hat aber ne Weile gedauert...
> 
> ...Auf der Mauer, auf der Lauer sitz ne kleine Wanz! Sie dir mal die Wanz an... (Kinderlied) Kennste das ...ja, ich kenns...du Sack...



Weitermachen...


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2004)

Komm in den Chat !


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2004)

Sorry, war eben erst vom biken zurück und noch schnell duschen...Jetzt ist keiner mehr da...


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2004)

_*Etwas wichtiges wg den Passwörtern im Member-Bereich:*_
 Verwendet bitte keine Passwörter, die ihr auch für andere (wichtige!) Logins verwendet. Das php-Script ist nicht besonders sicher! Wer's kann, kann diese PWs ohne Probleme auslesen!

 Ich arbeite gerade daran, diesen Bereich zu schützen...


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2004)

Das Passwort benutze ich nur auf der Arbeit...also nicht so schlimm...  
Ich war eben im Chat du scherzkeks...


----------



## redrace (25. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, war eben erst vom biken zurück und noch schnell duschen...Jetzt ist keiner mehr da...




HUHU

Mein Melder ist gegangen und ich musste Leben retten!!


----------



## XCRacer (25. August 2004)

Bald stelle ich sie euch vor. Meine neue Freundin:


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bald stelle ich sie euch vor. Meine neue Freundin:


 





Also Renè,

plötzlich der Reichtum ausgebrochen? Ich dachte immer, ich wäre hier der einzige mit teuren Freundinnen.   

Bis auf den höchst undezenten grünen Schmuck sehr lecker.

Die ist ja noch vollkommen nackig  , du solltest ihr schnellstens was zum anziehen kaufen, sonst sabert der Rest hier die Tastaturen voll. Kommischerweise Weise habe ich mir gestern bei Hergarden ihre Schwester mit den schmalen Hüften angesehen. Bin aber standhaft geblieben. 

Viel Spaß mit ihr! 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## XCRacer (25. August 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> plötzlich der Reichtum ausgebrochen?


 Ich fand den Preis OK: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130171

 Wenn man bedenkt, was ein neues Litespeed kostet...


----------



## derMichi (25. August 2004)

Hi XCracer! 

Fetten Respeeekt. Ein Titanium-Rahmen - wow   .

Aber sind dir so Kleinigkeiten wie "auswechselbares Schaltauge" oder so egal?

Is auf jeden Fall ne schlanke Süße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi XCracer!
> 
> Fetten Respeeekt. Ein Titanium-Rahmen - wow   .
> 
> ...



Die Frage stelle ich mir auch...und...





























bist du dafür nicht zu alt ?...  
Nee, ich denke mal du weisst sehr gut was du tust und der Rahmen ist sicher was feines !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Happy_User (25. August 2004)

Bin ja nicht der sich Auskenner bei solchen Dingen, aber ich vermute einmal, dass das Schaltauge sehr schwer draufgehen wird. Muss ja ein bannig hartes Zeug sein, dies Titanium. 5 Jahre Garantie bei Renneinsatz. Da muss man sich schon sicher sein. 

 Grüße

 Holger


----------



## XCRacer (25. August 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sind dir so Kleinigkeiten wie "auswechselbares Schaltauge" oder so egal?


 Auswechselbares Schaltauge macht nur bei einem Alurahmen sinn. Alu ist weich wie Butter.
 Ach ihr seid ja nur alle neidisch! Bäääh!


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2004)

zu alt bist du trotzdem...


----------



## IGGY (25. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bald stelle ich sie euch vor. Meine neue Freundin:


Einfach schön. Bin mal gespannt wie es ausschaut wenn es fertig ist. Michael hat aber recht. Der grüne Aufkleber passt nicht so gut.


----------



## redrace (25. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach schön. Bin mal gespannt wie es ausschaut wenn es fertig ist. Michael hat aber recht. Der grüne Aufkleber passt nicht so gut.



HUHU

Gestern Abend noch ohne Titanrahmen und heute Mittag schon mit!! 

Lass mal alles so wie es ist!! Der Aufkleber gehört zum Kult!!


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Gestern Abend noch ohne Titanrahmen und heute Mittag schon mit!!
> 
> Lass mal alles so wie es ist!! Der Aufkleber gehört zum Kult!!



Oh, mein Lieblingsunwort  *Kult*  . Mir ist schon klar, das das der Orschinal Obed Aufkleber ist, würde ich auch dran lassen, gefällt mir halt nur nicht. Aber ich bin ja nur neidisch.  

So, ich geh jetzt mein Licht löschen.  

Mikele


----------



## XCRacer (26. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Der grüne Aufkleber passt nicht so gut.


 Ach ich denke, er wird ganz gut zu den grün-eloxierten Lenkerhörnchen und dem grünen Sattel passen...


----------



## redrace (26. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ich denke, er wird ganz gut zu den grün-eloxierten Lenkerhörnchen und dem grünen Sattel passen...


 

:kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:



Toll, und wer wischt das jetzt auf ?


----------



## IGGY (26. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ich denke, er wird ganz gut zu den grün-eloxierten Lenkerhörnchen und dem grünen Sattel passen...


Welche Gabel kommt denn drauf? Die blaue?


----------



## Dirk S. (26. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Gabel kommt denn drauf? Die blaue?



Wieso die Blaue, müsste doch eine Grüne werden.
Passen tut eigentlich nur eine FOX.

Gabel und Bike made in USA.   

Alles andere wäre zum   

Also Rene halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden....


----------



## redrace (26. August 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Passen tut eigentlich nur eine FOX.
> 
> Gabel und Bike made in USA.
> 
> Alles andere wäre zum




Genau





Obwohl die auch geht!!





Aber XC ist bestimmt zu geizig!!


----------



## XCRacer (26. August 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso die Blaue, müsste doch eine Grüne werden.
> Passen tut eigentlich nur eine FOX.


 Die ist aber nicht *GRÜN* !

 Was spamt ihr hier den schönen wbts-Tread voll?! *Hier gehts weiter*


----------



## Tweety66 (26. August 2004)

Ich will Rene ja keine lange Nase machen, aber ich hab auch einen neuen Favoriten. (Tja, tut mir leid Meik) Und der ist sogar schon ausgehfertig angezogen. Quasi Straßenreif. Und grazil ist er: nur schlappe 9000 Gramm leicht. Wollt Ihr ihn kennenlernen? Hier ist er!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. August 2004)

Tweety66 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Rene ja keine lange Nase machen, aber ich hab auch einen neuen Favoriten. (Tja, tut mir leid Meik) Und der ist sogar schon ausgehfertig angezogen. Quasi Straßenreif. Und grazil ist er: nur schlappe 9000 Gramm leicht. Wollt Ihr ihn kennenlernen? Hier ist er!!


  Oah ! Nischt schlescht! Sieht gut aus! ...besser als ...*Meik*


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Oah ! Nischt schlescht! Sieht gut aus! ...besser als ...*Meik*



Seh ich auch so...jetzt muß Meik wohl oder übel allein zuhause sitzen...


----------



## redrace (26. August 2004)

HUHU

Das ist doch Sche***!! Da baut man es zusammen, bezahlt es und so krigt mann es Gedankt!!  Na aber da muss ich wohl mit leben!!  Sieht aber wirklich gut aus, in Nautra sogar noch besser al sauf dem Foto!!



> Sieht gut aus! ...besser als ...Meik



Das ich nicht gut aussehe ist ja OK, aber das mir das einer sagt der, wenn Nikki Lauda stirbt, der häßlichte mann der Welt ist, das ärert mich schon!!


----------



## Tweety66 (26. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Das ist doch Sche***!! Da baut man es zusammen, bezahlt es und so krigt mann es Gedankt!!  Na aber da muss ich wohl mit leben!!  Sieht aber wirklich gut aus, in Nautra sogar noch besser al sauf dem Foto!!


Hmmm, und wenn ich schnell Bigamistin werde...  Ich möchte ja meinen weltbesten Schrauber    nicht vergrätzen. Da werd ich mir schnell was einfallen lassen müssen. Vielleicht Schlafzimmerverbot für den Neuen    Ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Dirk S. (26. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Oah ! Nischt schlescht! Sieht gut aus! ...besser als ...*Meik*




Immer diese Typen die wert auf das Aussehen legen. 
 

Es zählen doch die inneren Werte oder ?

Das Rad zieht echt gut aus! Besser als das von XC mit grünen Griffen...


----------



## XCRacer (26. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich nicht gut aussehe ist ja OK, aber das mir das einer sagt der, wenn Nikki Lauda stirbt, der häßlichte mann der Welt ist, das ärert mich schon!!


 Hallo !!! Verwechslung !!!

 Das hat nicht Ralph geschrieben, das war ICH !   ..........mmmuaaahhhh *doppelLOL*


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !!! Verwechslung !!!
> 
> Das hat nicht Ralph geschrieben, das war ICH !   ..........mmmuaaahhhh *doppelLOL*



Ich starte auch in Kelmis...lass mich diesmal ausnahmsweise von dir überrunden und fahr dir voll in die Karre... 
Ausserdem werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, dass er sehr gut weiss wer es geschrieben hat...


----------



## XCRacer (26. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich starte auch in Kelmis...lass mich diesmal ausnahmsweise von dir überrunden und fahr dir voll in die Karre...


 Wenn ich an dir vorbei fliege, bekommst du von dem Windzug 'nen Schnupfen


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich an dir vorbei fliege, bekommst du von dem Windzug 'nen Schnupfen



Oje; so wie der arme Kerl am Rursee damals ?...Na gut, ich gebe den Auftrag an Boris weiter...*g*...der weiss wie das geht...


----------



## Bluerider (27. August 2004)

*Hey, hier haben wohl alle ein neues Hobby gefunden: "DISSEN"* 

Von "dismiss" = abweisen / ablehnen / abtun, für alle, die der Jugendsprache nicht mehr mächtig sind (ich bin ja noch U30).   

Und jetzt disse ich mal den "Greenracer" formerly known as XCRacer: Grün ist echt eine bescheidene Farbe, sofern Sie nicht in der Natur vorkommt.

Grüße von Bluerider (schöne Farbe !!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. August 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt disse ich mal den "Greenracer" formerly known as XCRacer: Grün ist echt eine bescheidene Farbe, sofern Sie nicht in der Natur vorkommt.


 Wer mich in Bezug auf Litespeed und grüne Teile ernst nimmt, hat selber Schuld 

 Frei nach Enzo Ferrari:
_*"An meinem Rad kommt nichts außer schwarze Anbauteile !"*_
(Originaltext: "Auf meine Rennwagen kommt nichts außer rote Farbe.")

Happy Trails !


----------



## rpo35 (27. August 2004)

Es ist doch meisstens so, dass wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme es anfängt zu regnen, nachdem tagsüber recht gutes Wetter war.

Gestern war alles anders.  ...Bis ca. 16 Uhr viele Wolken und so manche heftige Schauer und als ich mich dazu entschied, so gegen 18 Uhr noch eine kleine Runde durchs Hohe Venn zu düsen, riss plötzlich alles auf und der Himmel war komplett blau.

Obwohl ich recht schnell unterwegs war, konnte ich es nicht lassen, ein paar Bilder zu machen...












Wer sie in groß sehen möchte, klickt hier...


----------



## IGGY (27. August 2004)

Ich habe mal schnell einen Termin für Sonntag gemacht. Wer mag kann sich gerne eintragen. Hier gehts zum Termin


----------



## Knax (27. August 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...wollte mich nur kurz aus dem trainingslager lago maggiore  zurückmelden.
wieso fahren eigentlich immer alle leute an den gardasee??? egal: 3 wochen super touren liegen hinter mir; und ob ich sonntag mitfahre, weiß ich noch nicht, weil bei DEM WETTER   werde ich einen großen bogen um den wald machen...
mfg, Knax


----------



## PacMan (28. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal schnell einen Termin für Sonntag gemacht. Wer mag kann sich gerne eintragen. Hier gehts zum Termin



Hmm, hätte ja schon nochmal Lust. Aber ich bin halt ein Schönwetter-Fahrer. Werde mich daher morgen spontan entscheiden. Wenn ich mitfahren möchte, versuche ich aber noch rechtzeitig hier im Forum bescheid zu sagen...
Ansonsten: gute Fahrt!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (28. August 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich kann das nicht verstehen mit dem grün hin grün her...mein bike ist grün und ich find`s schön  .

@Pacman
Ich hoffe doch auch das es morgen trocken bleibt, da ich auch nicht gerade versessen daruaf bin im regen zu fahren   .Jedoch lass ich mich von ein paar Tropfen nicht schrecken  und werde morgen fahren egal wie das Wetter auch wird  

Cu


----------



## XCRacer (28. August 2004)

TWIGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann das nicht verstehen mit dem grün hin grün her...mein bike ist grün


 Nicht mehr lange 

 Bin heute nur kurz unterwegs gewesen. Sozusagen zwischen den Regenpausen 
 Kleine Vorbelastung für morgen: 25,6km 1:15h 360Hm


----------



## Happy_User (28. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> _*Grün ist die Wiese, grün ist das Blatt, mein Litespeed wird gestrichen - mit  grasgrünem Lack! *_


 Aber bitte dann matt und mit einem Pinsel. 

 Viel Erfolg in Kelmes. Ich werde morgen nur Strasse rollen. Keine Lust auf Radputzen. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## redrace (28. August 2004)

> Grün ist die Wiese, grün ist das Blatt, mein Litespeed wird gestrichen - mit grasgrünem Lack!



Grün ist die Wiese, grün ist der Lack, wenn Du das tust tret ich dir vorn Sa**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Grün ist die Wiese, grün ist der Lack, wenn Du das tust tret ich dir vorn Sa**


LOL    der war gut Mike.


----------



## PacMan (28. August 2004)

@ Iggy & Twiggy
OK, die Vorhersage ist ja recht gut. Ich hab mich mal angemeldet. Also bis morgen an der WBTS dann!


----------



## IGGY (28. August 2004)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> @ Iggy & Twiggy
> OK, die Vorhersage ist ja recht gut. Ich hab mich mal angemeldet. Also bis morgen an der WBTS dann!


He Super. Dann lernt man sich mal kennen. Bis Morgen


----------



## derMichi (29. August 2004)

Hallihallo! 

Also bei der ganzen Debatte ums Grünzeug wollte ich euch mit einem freundlichen Gruß an rpo35 nich vorenthalten welchen Wunsch mir firebike in Roetgen erfüllt hat (siehe Fotos)...


----------



## Happy_User (29. August 2004)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo!
> 
> Also bei der ganzen Debatte ums Grünzeug wollte ich euch mit einem freundlichen Gruß an rpo35 nich vorenthalten welchen Wunsch mir firebike in Roetgen erfüllt hat (siehe Fotos)...


 Welche Fotos????


----------



## derMichi (29. August 2004)

Bitte klicken Sie unter meinen Benutzernamen auf "FOTOS"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Fotos????



 haha; der war gut Holger...  

Klenkes: Feines Bike mit vielen leckeren WCS-Teilchen...  
Viel Spass danit !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (29. August 2004)

Kurzbericht von heute: Beim MTB-Rennen in Kelmis standen 104 Mountainbiker am Start. Die 7km Runde im belgischen Teil des Aachener Stadtwald sollte fünfmal umrundet werden. Das Wetter trocken und angenehme 18° Celsius.

 Zu mir: Ich hatte einen guten Start und konnte mich schnell meinen Tempo entsprechend einsortieren. Mit den knackigen wurzeligen Anstiegen kam ich ganz gut klar. Auf der ultraschnellen Schotterabfahrt war ich sehr mutig und habe nur wenn's unbedingt nötig war gebremst. ZB. wenn ein Päärchen mit Kinderwagen auf der Strecke steht !!! 

 Im allgemeinen fand ich, hätte man die Strecke deutlich besser absichern müssen. Es waren viel zu viele Spaziergänger auf dem Kurs. Trotzdem ein gutes Rennen. Der Parcour hätte technisch etwas anspruchvoller sein können, aber er ist akzeptabel.

 Ich konnte die Angriffe von Dirk Lichtentäler erfolgreich abwehren und landete schlußendlich auf dem 25 Platz Gesamt und wurde 7. meiner Altersklasse.

 In der Gesamtwertung ist Ralf Gräf für mich uneinholbar und er wird wohl auch die Klasse Masters1 gewinnen. Auf meinen schärfsten Konkurenten Alain Backes habe ich heute 13 Punkte gut gemacht. Somit ist er nur noch einen Punkt vor mir. Das sollte beim Finale in zwei Wochen in Eupen doch zu schaffen sein und ich könnte als Klassenzweiter finishen! 

 Wie es bei Ralph und Max war, sollen die beiden selber schreiben. Ralphs Tochter Lisa hat Fotos gemacht, aber sie hat mich (glaub ich) nicht geknipst 

*Profil*


----------



## IGGY (29. August 2004)

Hallo
Heute trafen sich 3 WBTS Biker (IGGY,Twiggy,Pacman) an der WBTS Staumauer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir sind dann über den Thönradweg(?) Richtung Kleinhau gefahren. Von da aus eine lange Abfahrt nach Obermaubach. In Obermaubach angekommen sind wir über Staumauer  hoch zur Kapelle. Dort haben wir erstmal die schöne Aussicht genossen, und dann eine Mahlzeit zu uns genommen.
Nach einer kurzen Pause ging es dann weiter Richtung Zerkall.
In Zerkall  haben wir dann die Route in Richtung Simonskall unter die Stollen gennommen. Aus dem Kalltal sind wir dann Richtung Vossennack geradelt. Die letzten Kilometer sind wir dann von Vossenack durchs Tal (ich weis nicht wie es heist) nach Mausbach gefahren. Kurz vor Buche 19 haben wir uns dann getrennt. Fazit: Mal wieder eine schöne Tour mit tollem Wetter und schönen matschigen Abfahrten. Restliche Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## IGGY (29. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Heute trafen sich 3 WBTS Biker (IGGY,Twiggy,Pacman) an der WBTS Staumauer.
> 
> 
> ...


Tourdaten von IGGY´s Computer: Länge 72,87 km ;Fahrzeit 3:32:22;Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 20,58; Hm muß Twiggy liefern!


----------



## Happy_User (29. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe heute einmal eine lockere Strassenrunde nach Monschau gemacht. Mal ein neues Gefühl, kein Bike putzen am Ande des Tages. 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## IGGY (29. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute einmal eine lockere Strassenrunde nach Monschau gemacht. Mal ein neues Gefühl, kein Bike putzen am Ande des Tages.
> 
> ...


Bike putzen? Jetzt weis ich was ich vergessen habe   
Naja Morgen!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (29. August 2004)

kann mich nur anschliessen,nette Tour nur irgendwie fehlt mir die Kraft im Moment


			
				IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Tourdaten von IGGY´s Computer: Länge 72,87 km ;Fahrzeit 3:32:22;Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 20,58; Hm muß Twiggy liefern!


es waren 1046 hm
also bis zum nächsten mal..


----------



## rpo35 (29. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute einmal eine lockere Strassenrunde nach Monschau gemacht. Mal ein neues Gefühl, kein Bike putzen am Ande des Tages.
> 
> ...



Nabend,

@Holger: die Grafik taugt nix...  

Das Rennen in Kelmis war für mich nicht der Hit...Ich hatte riesen Probleme mit meiner Schaltung; ich hab ja seit ein paar Tagen dieses Reverse Schaltwerk drauf. In den 1. zwei Runden hab ich mich dauernd verschaltet und ich war drauf und dran, nach Runde 2 das Handtuch zu schmeissen. Es ging dann aber immer besser und ich hab das Ding zu Ende gefahren.
Für ne gute Plazierung war's dann natürlich zu spät...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (29. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> @Holger: die Grafik taugt nix...
> 
> ...


Naja bald haste dich dran gewöhnt. In deinem alter braucht man halt was länger um sich an was neues zu gewöhnen   
Haste denn jetzt Dualcontrol oder die alten Shifter?


----------



## Knax (29. August 2004)

Guten Abend alle zusammen!
mein drittes und meiner meinung nach bestes rennen: kelmis!
nach einem etwas schnellen start hab ich mich einfach an eine gruppe von grünen trikots drangehängt (auch weil da ein fahrer in meiner altersklasse vertreten war) und bin bei denen bis zum ersten berg geblieben. dann kam das spiel, was ich desöfteren spiele: berauf volle pulle, bergab dann wieder loosen...naja...muss halt noch viel lernen    
die strecke an für sich fand ich klasse, bis auf das matsch-/wiese-stück direkt hinter dem start. und die spaziergänger waren echt schlimmer als die strecke...ständig irgendeine oma anzuschreien macht es nicht einfacher!
freue mich schon auf eupen, auch wenn da wieder mehr technik gefragt ist!
Knax

P.S.: hat jemand erfahrungen mit meinem reifenfavoriten "Ritchey Z.E.D. Race WCS" ??? werde mir den wahrscheinlich morgen bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Naja bald haste dich dran gewöhnt. In deinem alter braucht man halt was länger um sich an was neues zu gewöhnen
> Haste denn jetzt Dualcontrol oder die alten Shifter?



Frecher Kerl...  ...nee, hab die alten Shifter drauf. Ich muß auch sagen, dass das kleiner schalten wesentlich exakter funktioniert als vorher. Nur die Umgewöhnung ist halt das Problem.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (29. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Heute trafen sich 3 WBTS Biker (IGGY,Twiggy,Pacman) an der WBTS Staumauer.http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4711/QUOTE]
> Schöne Tour! Ist ja ein Teil meiner Lieblingstour!
> Schöne viele Bilder und...
> schöne *grüne *rad-am-ring-Trikots


----------



## rpo35 (29. August 2004)

Ich kann das Wort "grün" nicht mehr hören...  

Hier findet Ihr ein paar von Lisa's Schnappschüssen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (29. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> In der Gesamtwertung ist Ralf Gräf für mich uneinholbar und er wird wohl auch die Klasse Masters1 gewinnen. Auf meinen schärfsten Konkurenten Alain Backes habe ich heute 13 Punkte gut gemacht. Somit ist er nur noch einen Punkt vor mir. Das sollte beim Finale in zwei Wochen in Eupen doch zu schaffen sein und ich könnte als Klassenzweiter finishen!
> 
> ...


----------



## redrace (29. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Frecher Kerl...  ...nee, hab die alten Shifter drauf. Ich muß auch sagen, dass das kleiner schalten wesentlich exakter funktioniert als vorher. Nur die Umgewöhnung ist halt das Problem.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Das beweisst wieder, dass Männer immer nur eine Sache gleichzeitig können. In diesem Fall entweder Fahren oder Schalten lernen!


----------



## rpo35 (29. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Das beweisst wieder, dass Männer immer nur eine Sache gleichzeitig können. In diesem Fall entweder Fahren oder Schalten lernen!



Wirklich widersprechen kann ich Dir jetzt nicht...


----------



## rpo35 (29. August 2004)

Is wer im Chat ?


----------



## XCRacer (29. August 2004)

Habe soeben meine Bestellung für das Projekt "grünes Litespeed" abgesendet.
 Die Recherche nach den güstigsten Preisen hat mich einen halben Samstag gekostet. Falls jemand ebenfalls eine ähnliche Bestellung vornehmen möchte, oder einfach nur Preise vergleichen will, hier meine Excell-Tabelle:
http://www.xcracer.de/downloads/radaufbauen.xls


----------



## rpo35 (30. August 2004)

Guckt Ihr Hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (30. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> @Holger: die Grafik taugt nix...
> 
> ...


 Hallo Ralph,

 die Grafik taugt schon. Es ist Dein Browser der nix taugt. Mit Mozilla und Firefox etc. kein Problem. 

  Der IE kann die Grafik nicht öffnen.  Kannst Du aber mit Irfanview ohne Probleme sehen: Grafikbetrachter 

 Grüße

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (30. August 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> die Grafik taugt schon. Es ist Dein Browser der nix taugt. Mit Mozilla und Firefox etc. kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Holger: er kann sie öffnen...ist nur kaum lesbar, da du sie auf bis ca. 60kb komprimieren musstest, um sie anhängen zu können...


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2004)

*Aussichten:*
_ Am Donnerstag und Freitag scheint nach örtlichem Frühnebel oft die Sonne und es bleibt trocken. Die Höchstwerte liegen um 24 Grad. Am Samstag ziehen einige Wolkenfelder durch, es bleibt aber spätsommerlich warm.

_Sollte sich die Wetterlage zum Sonntag nicht ändern, würde ich gerne nochmal den Honigberg hinunterfahren. Dh. die Runde führt nach Schwammenauel, über den Kermeter und und dann die leckere Abfahrt vom Honigberg hinunter nach Rurberg. Am Rursee vorbei wieder zuzrück Richtung WBTS.

 Wird eine etwas längere Runde, kann aber auch eines der letzten warmen Wochenenden werden. Bei entsprechenden Feedback mache ich einen Termin.


----------



## PacMan (31. August 2004)

@XCRacer:
Das würde mich ja schon reizen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich dafür fit genug bin. Hattest du denn evtl. vor, am Rursee etwas länger Station zu machen, um vielleicht was essen zu können? Dann würde ich es ganz gerne mal riskieren wollen. (Im Notfall kann ich ja immer noch nach der Hälfte abbrechen.)


----------



## rpo35 (31. August 2004)

Sonntags ist am Rursee natürlich 'ne Menge los...selbst am Honigberg turnen Sonntags Wanderer herum, die entweder erbost reagieren, oder total begeistert und ungläubig in der Hoffnung zuschauen, dass sich jemand über den Lenker legt...  

Ich muß mal sehen; bis zum Rursee würde ich evtl. mitfahren und mich von dort Richtung Roetgen von Euch trennen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (31. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Aussichten:*
> _ Am Donnerstag und Freitag scheint nach örtlichem Frühnebel oft die Sonne und es bleibt trocken. Die Höchstwerte liegen um 24 Grad. Am Samstag ziehen einige Wolkenfelder durch, es bleibt aber spätsommerlich warm.
> 
> _Sollte sich die Wetterlage zum Sonntag nicht ändern, würde ich gerne nochmal den Honigberg hinunterfahren. Dh. die Runde führt nach Schwammenauel, über den Kermeter und und dann die leckere Abfahrt vom Honigberg hinunter nach Rurberg. Am Rursee vorbei wieder zuzrück Richtung WBTS.
> ...


Hallo René,
nachdem ich jetzt wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, würde ich gerne noch einmal eine Runde mitfahren!

Also bei guten Wetter (trocken) bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo René,
> nachdem ich jetzt wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, würde ich gerne noch einmal eine Runde mitfahren!
> 
> Also bei guten Wetter (trocken) bin ich dabei.


 Gott sei dank! Er lebt noch


----------



## Frank S. (31. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei dank! Er lebt noch



Ja ich lebe noch   
Ich habe weder am Gardasee noch in den Alpen einen Abflug gemacht und bin gerade dabei ein paar Fotos hochzuladen.

Und ich habe gesehen, dass sich schon einige für die Jubiläumstour eingetragen haben.

Wenn ich die Bilder hoch geladen habe werde ich euch den Link auch noch nennen.


----------



## Frank S. (31. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe die ersten Fotos von meinen Gardasee Touren hochgeladen  Link.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wird eine etwas längere Runde, kann aber auch eines der letzten warmen Wochenenden werden. Bei entsprechenden Feedback mache ich einen Termin.



Hi René,

bin von der See zurück und wäre sehr gerne mitgefahren. Fahre aber am Freitag für ne Woche in den Schwarzwald   Außerdem kann ich eh die nächsten 2-3 Wochen kein MTB fahren. Die Sturzverletzungen von Grafschaft sind doch wesentlich schlimmer. Kapsel- und Sehnenverletzung am Daumen, schwere Schulterprellung usw. Egal, nehme ich halt das Rennrad mit, da brauch ich keinen Daumen zum Schalten  bringt eh mehr Kilometer auf den Tacho    Leider fällt dann wohl für mich auch Daun aus   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. August 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich lebe noch


Und ich dachte schon Du fährst mit Deiner Frau nur noch MTB-Tandem   
Schöne Bilder   Na dann mal bis demnächst.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (31. August 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe die ersten Fotos von meinen Gardasee Touren hochgeladen  Link.



Hi Frank,

super Bilder; kommen noch mehr ?...Mann, was freu ich mich auf den Alpencross n. Jahr !!  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: @Jörg: Gute Besserung ! War ja doch ziemlich heftig


----------



## Frank S. (31. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank,
> 
> super Bilder; kommen noch mehr ?...Mann, was freu ich mich auf den Alpencross n. Jahr !!



Hallo Ralph,
ja es kommen noch Bilder vom Alpencross. Die ersten Bilder waren von meiner Altissimo und Tremalzo Tour am Gardasee.


----------



## IGGY (31. August 2004)

Hi Frank. Dachte auch schon währst jetzt unter die Wanderer oder so gegangen. Lange nichts gehört.  @Spitfire4 Man du machst ja Sachen. Gute Besserung auch von mir. @XCRacer Wann willste denn starten am Sonntag? Wie immer?


----------



## Frank S. (31. August 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank. Dachte auch schon währst jetzt unter die Wanderer oder so gegangen. Lange nichts gehört.



Hallo Ingo,
ja teilweise bin ich unter die Wanderer gegangen. Ich habe bestimmt 3 Stunden lang mein Bike bei den Anstiegen zur Brenner Grenzkammstraße und zum Rabbi Joch hoch geschoben. Am Gardasee komme ich auch auf eine gute Stunde bei der Tremalzo Tour.

Die Wochenenden vor meinem Urlaub bin ich lange Touren mit dem Rennrad gefahren. Und in der Woche viel auf der Sophie.


----------



## IGGY (31. August 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo,
> ja teilweise bin ich unter die Wanderer gegangen. Ich habe bestimmt 3 Stunden lang mein Bike bei den Anstiegen zur Brenner Grenzkammstraße und zum Rabbi Joch hoch geschoben. Am Gardasee komme ich auch auf eine gute Stunde bei der Tremalzo Tour.
> 
> Die Wochenenden vor meinem Urlaub bin ich lange Touren mit dem Rennrad gefahren. Und in der Woche viel auf der Sophie.


Naja hauptsache du fährst wieder mit uns. Der Gründer der WBTS-Truppe hat nämlich gefehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "TWIGGY" (31. August 2004)

Hallo Frank

Geile Bilder   erinnern mich ein wenig an meinen Österreich Urlaub dieses Jahr.Echt tolle Bilder,die machen Lust auf mehr....will auch dahin  .
Vieleicht kann ich nächstes Jahr mal ne Woche zum Gardasee.

@spitfire

auch von mir gute Besserung und viel Spass im Schwarzwald  

@ xc racer

würde gerne mitfahren aber ich denke nicht das das am Sonntag geht da mein Traningspartner am Samstag mit seiner FRAU zusammen Ihren 30`sten feiern   wäre sonst gerne mitgehfahren


----------



## redrace (31. August 2004)

HUHU

was haltet Ihr von dieser Präsentationsart für Bilder!!

Klick


----------



## Knax (31. August 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
@XC Racer: was hälste von giftgrünen "Ingenieur Tec" titan-schrauben für die kurbel? spass bei seite: wäre auch an einer sonntäglichen tour interessiert (allein um die neuen reifen zu testen  )
Knax


----------



## Frank S. (31. August 2004)

So,
jetzt sind die Bilder vom Alpencross auch online .
Leider bin ich diese Jahr nur drei Tage gefahren.
Die Eckdaten: 
1. Tag ca.70km mit ca. 2100hm Brennergrenzkammstraße
2. Tag ca.70km mit ca. 2000hm Jaufenpass
3. Tag ca.60km mit ca. 2000hm Rabbi Joch


----------



## Bluerider (31. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> was haltet Ihr von dieser Präsentationsart für Bilder!!
> 
> Klick




Schön, wenn man die Präsentation als Gesamtkunstwerk betrachtet.

Weniger schön, wenn ich keine Bildvorschau habe und große Datenmengen laden muß, bevor ich überhaupt etwas sehe. Wenn mich die Bilder dann doch nicht interessieren - pech gehabt. Ladezeit und Datenmenge vergeudet. Ich hab zwar DSL, aber meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet für die Web-Präsentation.

Ansonsten schöne Rennfotos.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Bluerider (31. August 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> jetzt sind die Bilder vom Alpencross auch online .
> Leider bin ich diese Jahr nur drei Tage gefahren.
> Die Eckdaten:
> ...




Toll, sowas möchte ich auch mal machen - ähhh konditionell schaffen.
Immer wieder schön die Alpen, ob im Sommer oder Winter.


----------



## rpo35 (31. August 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> jetzt sind die Bilder vom Alpencross auch online .
> Leider bin ich diese Jahr nur drei Tage gefahren.
> Die Eckdaten:
> ...



Klasse !...ich werde jetzt gleich mal ein bischen bei den Anbieter stöbern...
Wir wollen n. Jahr wahrscheinlich in der letzten Augustwoche ca. 11.000hm abspulen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## abonette (31. August 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse !...ich werde jetzt gleich mal ein bischen bei den Anbieter stöbern...
> Wir wollen n. Jahr wahrscheinlich in der letzten Augustwoche ca. 11.000hm abspulen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph




Hallo Ralph,
schau doch mal unter " www.bikealpin.de " nach.Ich hab schon zwei Alpenüberquerungen mit diesem Anbieter gemacht.Da werden auch sehr schöne Touren mit Gepäcktransport angeboten,die mir persönlich angenehmer waren.Meine letzte war ende Juli.
Also viel Spass beim stöbern.  
Gerne würde ich nochmal ein Ründchen bei euch mitfahren.Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit nochmal einreihen.

Gruß Jürgen(evtl.kennt mich ja noch einer von euch)


----------



## rpo35 (31. August 2004)

abonette schrieb:
			
		

> ...(evtl.kennt mich ja noch einer von euch)



Ich schon...  ...danke für den Tip !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (31. August 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, wenn man die Präsentation als Gesamtkunstwerk betrachtet.
> 
> Weniger schön, wenn ich keine Bildvorschau habe und große Datenmengen laden muß, bevor ich überhaupt etwas sehe. Wenn mich die Bilder dann doch nicht interessieren - pech gehabt. Ladezeit und Datenmenge vergeudet. Ich hab zwar DSL, aber meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet für die Web-Präsentation.
> 
> ...



Besten Dank für die Kritik!! War auch nur ein Versuch!! Ich denke mal das ich bei dem alten System bleibe!!


----------



## rpo35 (31. August 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Besten Dank für die Kritik!! War auch nur ein Versuch!! Ich denke mal das ich bei dem alten System bleibe!!



Besser is das...eh der Reader gestartet ist; hat ihn jeder ?...Abgesehen davon schaue ich auch grade nach einer Alternative zu den Alben hier im Forum...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (31. August 2004)

Traumhaft schöne Bilder! Besonders die vom Gardasee! Will da auch hin 
  Sehe ich das richtig? Bist du mit deinem neuen Kanonenteil (...äh Canondale) da gewesen? Was hast du denn hinten für'ne riesige Bremsscheibe montiert?

  @redrace: Wenn der Reader erstmal geladen ist, sieht's ganz nett aus! Aber die alte Ansicht fand ich besser.

*Wg Sonntag:*
 Ich würde sagen, das wir wie gewohnt um 11Uhr starten. Klar, am Honigberg könnten uns schon ein paar Wanderer vor den Lenker laufen. Müßen wir halt notfalls bis auf Schritttempo abbremsen. Ansonsten kann man den Trubel ja ganz gut entkommen.

 Eine Einkehr halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. Ich wüsste auch nicht so recht wo! Wenn allerdings einige darauf Wert legen, lässt sich bestimmt was finden. Wir können ja die Tour langsam angehen. Twiggy der Heizer ist ja nicht dabei  Machen dann öfters Pause und genießen die Landschaft.

  Termin habe ich eingetragen, finde ihn aber nicht mehr 
  Ich warte mal und verlasse mich auf den Hinweis "erscheint in spätestens 10min".


----------



## Bluerider (31. August 2004)

Wer klaut schon ein grünes Fahrrad ?   *grins * @ XC







Die ist aber naiv.


----------



## rpo35 (31. August 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Termin habe ich eingetragen, finde ihn aber nicht mehr
> Ich warte mal und verlasse mich auf den Hinweis "erscheint in spätestens 10min".



Kann ihn auch nicht finden...aber was ist das ?...Skandal...  ...Fremdlinge...igit...


----------



## Bluerider (1. September 2004)

Da hier bereits vor kurzem die weißen Pülverchen erwähnt wurden...

Hier ist bestimmt ebenfalls Doping im Spiel. Arzneimittelwerbung und Bananen. Mmmh? Aber was ist das für ein Schottendingsbums ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. September 2004)

ahh...du bist bei bike2b unterwegs...da wo die vielen Bilder ohne Copyrights liegen...


----------



## Bluerider (1. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Termin habe ich eingetragen, finde ihn aber nicht mehr
> Ich warte mal und verlasse mich auf den Hinweis "erscheint in spätestens 10min".



Kann nichts finden. Oder ist der Termin erst im Dezember   
Wann und wohin soll es den gehen? 

Hauptsache Wetter ist ok. In den vergangenen Tagen weiß man ja nie, ob Abends nochmal ein fetter Schauer kommt oder ob die Sonne doch gewinnt.


@rpo:  Was ist das mit dem Copydings? Kenn ich nicht   
Ich hab' einfach Copy&Paste gedrückt und schwupps


----------



## Frank S. (1. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Traumhaft schöne Bilder! Besonders die vom Gardasee! Will da auch hin
> Sehe ich das richtig? Bist du mit deinem neuen Kanonenteil (...äh Canondale) da gewesen? Was hast du denn hinten für'ne riesige Bremsscheibe montiert?



Hallo René,
nein, dass ist nicht mein neues Cannondale, sonder mein 4 Jahre altes. Es ist einen Tag vor meinem Urlaub fertig geworden und hatte vor dem Urlaub 36 km auf dem Tacho.
Die Bremsscheibe sollte auch vorne so groß sein, doch ist die Gabel für so eine große Scheibe nicht freigegeben. 
Aber ich habe es auf einer Abfahrt am Gardasee wieder einmal geschafft, dass auch die große Scheibe Rauchzeichen gegeben hat.


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2004)

Aber jetzt...

*Termin* für Sonntag 11.00Uhr


----------



## alpi (1. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt...
> 
> *Termin* für Sonntag 11.00Uhr




Hallo Rene,

ich bin nach meiner längeren Pause auch dabei.

Bis Sonntag

Matthias


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse !...ich werde jetzt gleich mal ein bischen bei den Anbieter stöbern...
> Wir wollen n. Jahr wahrscheinlich in der letzten Augustwoche ca. 11.000hm abspulen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hi Ralph,

bin letztes und vorletztes Jahr mit denen einen Alpencross gefahren.  Einmal den großen ( ca. 15.000 HM ) ohne und einmal den mittleren ( ca. 10.000 HM ) mit Gepäcktransport. Ich persönlich würde nur noch mit Gepäcktransport fahren. Aber das muß jeder selber entscheiden.
Es war alles Top organisiert und hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Fahre nächstes Jahr mit denen mal die Transalp IIb. Freu mich jetzt schon.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (1. September 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> bin letztes und vorletztes Jahr mit denen einen Alpencross gefahren...



Tach Jörg,

danke für den Tip; ist mir schonmal empfohlen worden. Allerdings hatte ich auf deren Hompage nix über Gepäcktransport gefunden, worauf ich beim 1. Alpencross nicht verzichten wollte...(gell @Redrace...*g*)...
Dann werd ich da nochmal vorbeischauen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## alpi (1. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Jörg,
> 
> danke für den Tip; ist mir schonmal empfohlen worden. Allerdings hatte ich auf deren Hompage nix über Gepäcktransport gefunden, worauf ich beim 1. Alpencross nicht verzichten wollte...(gell @Redrace...*g*)...
> Dann werd ich da nochmal vorbeischauen...
> ...




Hallo Ralph,

hier noch ein Anbieter für deinen Alpencross.

www.alpsbiketours.de

Die angebotenen Touren sind alle mit Gepäcktransport.
Ich bin schon dreimal mitgefahren und war jedesmal begeistert.

Gruss Matthias


----------



## vanillefresser (1. September 2004)

@rpo35,

dann fahr aber schön vorsichtig, sonst siehste irgendwann auch so aus  

Sturz Transalp Challenge 1 Sturz Transalp Challenge 2 Sturz Transalp Challenge 3 

Bin aber so ( *multiple Frakturen Oberarmkopf rechts/ Aussenrotatoren angerissen* ) noch 2 Etappen gefahren, dann ging nichts mehr, konnte keinen Lenker mehr halten geschweige denn an der Bremse ziehen


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2004)

alpi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rene, ich bin nach meiner längeren Pause auch dabei.


 Hallo Matthias! Schön, das du wieder dabei bist. Ich hoffe, es ist nicht deine erste Ausfahrt in diesen Sommer. 70km und 1000Hm könnten es schon werden 

 @vanillefresser: Sieht ja heftig aus. Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpi (1. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matthias! Schön, das du wieder dabei bist. Ich hoffe, es ist nicht deine erste Ausfahrt in diesen Sommer. 70km und 1000Hm könnten es schon werden
> 
> @vanillefresser: Sieht ja heftig aus. Gute Besserung!





Hallo Rene,
du kannst beruhigt sein es ist nicht meine erste Ausfahrt.
Ich war schon ein paar Tage in den Alpen.  

@ vanillefresser:Auch von mir Gute Besserung


----------



## Wiesel (1. September 2004)

Hallo!

Bin am Sonntag auch mal wieder mit dabei.

Bis dann,
Volker


----------



## rpo35 (1. September 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35,
> 
> dann fahr aber schön vorsichtig, sonst siehste irgendwann auch so aus



Ja, mach ich...werde demnächst mal eine Ecke für die Planung auf meiner HP einrichten.

Weiterhin gute Besserung !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tweety66 (1. September 2004)

@ Alpi + Vanillefresser: Hallo ihr beiden, schön, mal wieder was von Euch zu hören. 
Wie war Deine Tour nach Venedig, Matthias? Ist wenigstens bei Dir alles ohne Sturz abgegangen? Nachdem wir uns die Alpen in Südtirol und im Fleimstal angesehen haben, kann ich nur sagen: Will auch wieder hin, ist einfach traumhaft schön.

Dir Johannes gute Besserung. Wenn Du wieder mit Rennradfahren anfängst, meld Dich mal, dann können wir zusammen schleichen. Bin ja auch noch nicht wieder fit.

Edith


----------



## rpo35 (1. September 2004)

So Leute,

auf meiner HP gibt's ab heute die ersten Info's zur Planung Alpencross 2005.
Für Tips bin ich weiterhin jederzeit Dankbar !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## vanillefresser (1. September 2004)

*Hi Edith*,

bei mir wird`s wohl mit der Bikerei noch etwas dauern  , die Brüche verheilen relativ flott und gut, aber die Geschichte mit den Rotatoren ist eine langwierige Angelegenheit. Treibe mich deshalb zur Zeit täglich bei der Krankengymnastik rum, aber das dauert.............  
Kann mit dem Arm nur ganz schwer Rückwärts- und Drehbewegungen durchführen, hab mal ein wenig Rolle probiert, aber einarmig ist ka... und sobald ich die rechte Hand zum Stützen benutze ist`s vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit.

Na ja wird schon 

*Hi Ralph*,

bei Bedarf kann ich Dir für Deine Planungen mein Roadbook der diesjährigen Transalp Challenge von Mittenwald nach Riva del Garda zur Verfügung stellen. Ist mit kompletten Etappenbeschreibungen, Höhenprofilen etc. und wirklich lesenswert.
*Etappenorte waren in diesem Jahr Mittenwald-D-/Imst-A-/Ischgl-A-/Scuol-CH-/Naturns-I-/Meran-I-/Kaltern-I-/Folgaria-I-/Riva del Garda-I-*

2006 probier ich`s nochmal !!!


----------



## IGGY (1. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> 
> auf meiner HP gibt's ab heute die ersten Info's zur Planung Alpencross 2005.
> Für Tips bin ich weiterhin jederzeit Dankbar !
> ...


Hört sich alles ganz gut an. Ob das was für mich ist


----------



## rpo35 (1. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich alles ganz gut an. Ob das was für mich ist



Was hast du für Zweifel; du bist doch fit !
Hast du dir mal die bilder in der Bike angesehen? Da fährt "Fallobst" bei der TAC mit und wir sollen so 'nen Alpencross nicht fahren können ?


----------



## Frank S. (2. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute,
> 
> auf meiner HP gibt's ab heute die ersten Info's zur Planung Alpencross 2005.
> Für Tips bin ich weiterhin jederzeit Dankbar !
> ...



Hallo Ralph,
ich habe dieses Jahr am Rabbi Joch eine Truppe von ULPBike getroffen. Die Jungs mit denen ich geredet habe waren sehr zufrieden mit der Tour.
Halte mich doch mal bitte auf dem Laufenden was ihr für nächstes Jahr plant, da ich auch schon bei diversen Veranstaltern wegen einer 7 Tagestour mit Gepäcktransport gesucht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. September 2004)

Frank S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> ich habe dieses Jahr am Rabbi Joch eine Truppe von ULPBike getroffen. Die Jungs mit denen ich geredet habe waren sehr zufrieden mit der Tour.
> Halte mich doch mal bitte auf dem Laufenden was ihr für nächstes Jahr plant, da ich auch schon bei diversen Veranstaltern wegen einer 7 Tagestour mit Gepäcktransport gesucht habe.



Moin Frank,

heisst das, du hättest auch Interesse mitzufahren ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frank S. (2. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Frank,
> 
> heisst das, du hättest auch Interesse mitzufahren ?
> 
> ...



JA!


----------



## Happy_User (2. September 2004)

Moin,

 ich werde dann einmal die Planungen beobachten. Für mich geht es morgen in die Dolomiten mit HK Tours.  Miles and Hills inclusive. 
 Mal sehen, wie mir die Variante gefällt.

 Bis später 

  Holger


----------



## alpi (2. September 2004)

Hallo Edith,

es war eine super Tour ohne Pannen und Stürze, sogar das Wetter hat
trotz aller Befürchtungen mitgespielt.
Die Tour für das nächste Jahr ist schon in Planung.


Matthias


----------



## rpo35 (2. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> ...Für mich geht es morgen in die Dolomiten mit HK Tours.  Miles and Hills inclusive...



Na da wünsch ich doch mal schnell viel Spass !!


----------



## PacMan (2. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab heute mal eine Ausfahrt in den flachen Norden gemacht. Nachdem XCRacer ja vor einigen Wochen so positiv vom Wurmtal berichtet hat, habe ich das jetzt auch mal ausprobiert. Ich bin also von Eschweiler nach Herzogenrath und von dort aus immer an der Wurm entlang bis nach Hückelhoven. Es war auch ganz angenehm zu fahren. Allerdings möchte ich nicht am Wochenende dort lang fahren, denn heute waren schon viele Leute unterwegs.
Ganz witzig fand ich einen Bahnübergang... Als ich dort ankam, war die Schranke geschlossen, also musste ich anhalten. Neben mir stand ein Schild mit recht viel Text. Aber wer liest schon Schilder.    Aber nachdem ich einige Zeit lang vergeblich darauf gewartet hatte, dass sich die Schranke öffnet oder wenigstens ein Zug nähert, hab ich mir das Schild dann doch mal genauer angeguckt. Dort stand sinngemäß: "Schranke öffnet auf Verlangen. Knopf drücken und Sprechanlage benutzen. Bitte Bescheid sagen, wenn Bahnstrecke überquert wurde." Tatsache: kaum hatte ich den Knopf an einer Säule gedrückt, öffnete sich die Schranke. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich dann auch brav in die Sprechanlage gebrüllt, dass ich drüben bin!   

In Hückelhoven hab ich mir 'nen kleinen Snack gegönnt und bin dann den Rur-Ufer-Radweg zurück bis Jülich und über Aldenhoven am Blausteinsee vorbei zurück nach Eschweiler.

Fakten und Bilder kann ich leider nicht liefern, da ich weder Tacho noch Digicam besitze. Aber ist ja bald Weihnachten...   

Da ich mich während der Tour eigentlich recht fit gefühlt habe, werde ich am Sonntag auch mal mitfahren. Da könnt ihr mich ja dann vom Gegenteil überzeugen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (2. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du für Zweifel; du bist doch fit !
> Hast du dir mal die bilder in der Bike angesehen? Da fährt "Fallobst" bei der TAC mit und wir sollen so 'nen Alpencross nicht fahren können ?


Nun ja. Fit ist ja ein dehhhhhhhhnnnnnnbarer Begriff. Ich denke man kann das nicht vergleichen was wir sonst so fahren mit dem was da auf mich zukommen würde. Dann ist noch der Punkt mit der Familie. Ich werde es mal in betracht ziehen und mit meiner Frau drüber reden. Gebe dann Feadback!


----------



## redrace (2. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> heisst das, du hättest auch Interesse mitzufahren ?



HUHU

Interesse hab ich auch und ich denke das Tweety auch nicht abgeneigt ist. Behaupte ich einfach mal!! 
Bei mir hängt es halt am Zeitraum!! In den Ferien geht gar nichts!!


----------



## Happy_User (2. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Interesse hab ich auch und ich denke das Tweety auch nicht abgeneigt ist. Behaupte ich einfach mal!!
> Bei mir hängt es halt am Zeitraum!! In den Ferien geht gar nichts!!


 Hi Hi,

 dann machen wir nächstes Jahr WBTS on Tour. 
 Bei Ferien fällt mir ein, dass im August in Italien Urlaubszeit ist. Sprich die Italiener machen Urlaub und alle Unterkünfte sind locker 30% teurer. 

 Grüße

  Holger

 PS: Mike, wie geht es Deiner Uhr?


----------



## redrace (2. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Mike, wie geht es Deiner Uhr?



Die ist eingeschickt und wird jetzt repariert!! 190 Euro und alles auf Kulanz!!


----------



## rpo35 (2. September 2004)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hi,
> 
> dann machen wir nächstes Jahr WBTS on Tour. ...



Nabend,

das werde ich so aber definitiv nicht planen. Terminlich werd ich das nur mit Boris abstimmen. Das selbe gilt für Auswahl der Tour bzw. des Veranstalters. Die letzte Augustwoche wurde bereits genannt; ob sich das noch einbischen verschiebt, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.
Wir werden früh buchen und wem's dann passt, der hängt sich halt dran...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. September 2004)

@ Ralph
Die Planung mit dem Alpencross finde ich super, ich bin schon sehr gespannt was Du berichten wirst, Tour, Erlebnisse, Veranstalter etc.!!!! einen Alpencross ist auch ein großer Traum von mir und wenn ich ein weiß, dann das 1x in meinem Leben über die Alpen fahren werde und den Jakobswanderweg von den Pyrenäen bis San Diago de Compostella mit dem Bike abfahren werde. 

Wenn ich schon dabei bin hier mal wieder hier zu posten, verabschiede ich mich nun offiziell von NRW und der WBTS. Ich habe heute mein schriftlichen Examen hinter mich gebracht und es fehlt nur noch die mündliche Prüfung in 2 Wochen, dann habe ich meine Ausbildung beendet und meine Zeit in DN abgesessen   !! 
Ich habe einen Job in Pforzheim bekommen und werde in 3 Wochen wieder in den Süddeutschen Raum ziehen, habe dort direkt den Schwarzwald vor der Tür  !!!! 

Leider fehlte es mir an der Zeit und somit auch an Kondition, sonst wäre ich gerne noch mehr Touren mit Euch mitgefahren, hat wohl nicht sollen sein  !!! Dank der Touren hat sich mein Aktionsradius enorm erweitert (Jägerhaus, Hasselbachgraben, Vossenack, Kalltal etc., auch wenn dies meinerseits schwer erarbeitet werden musste, ich werde meine letzte Tour mit Euch Ende Januar nie vergessen, oh ging es mir schlecht, untrainiert 87km ....  !!!)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal, sonst liest man sich bestimmt mal im IBC-Forum oder trifft sich auf irgendwelchen Marathons, an denen ich nächstes Jahr endlich wieder teilnehmen kann!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## XCRacer (2. September 2004)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz witzig fand ich einen Bahnübergang... Als ich dort ankam, war die Schranke geschlossen, also musste ich anhalten. Neben mir stand ein Schild mit recht viel Text. Aber wer liest schon Schilder.  Aber nachdem ich einige Zeit lang vergeblich darauf gewartet hatte, dass sich die Schranke öffnet oder wenigstens ein Zug nähert, hab ich mir das Schild dann doch mal genauer angeguckt. Dort stand sinngemäß: "Schranke öffnet auf Verlangen. Knopf drücken und Sprechanlage benutzen. Bitte Bescheid sagen, wenn Bahnstrecke überquert wurde." Tatsache: kaum hatte ich den Knopf an einer Säule gedrückt, öffnete sich die Schranke. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich dann auch brav in die Sprechanlage gebrüllt, dass ich drüben bin!


 Vor dieser Sprechanlage habe ich auch gestanden. Hab mich aber nicht getraut, diese zu benutzen. Bin dann 50m zurück gefahren und habe einen anderen Weg benutzt.

 So wie du die Runde beschrieben hast, schätze ich mal, das es 90 - 100km waren 

*@pumuckl:*
 Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für deine Zukunft. Bin immer gerne mit dir gefahren. Bist ein sympatischer Mensch. Ich beneide dich, um deine neue Heimat. Schwarzwald ist schon eine klasse Gegend. Kannst ja mal hin und wieder in unser Forum schauen und mal posten wie's dir da unten so geht.
 Tschööö


----------



## IGGY (3. September 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralph
> Die Planung mit dem Alpencross finde ich super, ich bin schon sehr gespannt was Du berichten wirst, Tour, Erlebnisse, Veranstalter etc.!!!! einen Alpencross ist auch ein großer Traum von mir und wenn ich ein weiß, dann das 1x in meinem Leben über die Alpen fahren werde und den Jakobswanderweg von den Pyrenäen bis San Diago de Compostella mit dem Bike abfahren werde.
> 
> Wenn ich schon dabei bin hier mal wieder hier zu posten, verabschiede ich mich nun offiziell von NRW und der WBTS. Ich habe heute mein schriftlichen Examen hinter mich gebracht und es fehlt nur noch die mündliche Prüfung in 2 Wochen, dann habe ich meine Ausbildung beendet und meine Zeit in DN abgesessen   !!
> ...



Auch von mir alles gute für die Zukunft. Man sieht sich aber bestimmt nochmal bei einem Marathon oder so. Machs gut


----------



## redrace (3. September 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralph
> Die Planung mit dem Alpencross finde ich super, ich bin schon sehr gespannt was Du berichten wirst, Tour, Erlebnisse, Veranstalter etc.!!!! einen Alpencross ist auch ein großer Traum von mir und wenn ich ein weiß, dann das 1x in meinem Leben über die Alpen fahren werde und den Jakobswanderweg von den Pyrenäen bis San Diago de Compostella mit dem Bike abfahren werde.
> 
> Wenn ich schon dabei bin hier mal wieder hier zu posten, verabschiede ich mich nun offiziell von NRW und der WBTS. Ich habe heute mein schriftlichen Examen hinter mich gebracht und es fehlt nur noch die mündliche Prüfung in 2 Wochen, dann habe ich meine Ausbildung beendet und meine Zeit in DN abgesessen   !!
> ...




HUHU

Tschöööö mit ÖÖÖ und alles Gute für deine Zukunft!! Wenn Du in Pforzheim bist nimm Dir mal die Zeit und fahr mal den Westweg!! Der fängt in Pforzheiman und geht bis Basel und ist ein schönes Stück arbeit!


----------



## rpo35 (3. September 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn ich schon dabei bin hier mal wieder hier zu posten, verabschiede ich mich nun offiziell von NRW und der WBTS...



Hallo Felix,

wenn Du in 3 Wochen umziehst, ist da nicht noch 'ne kleine Abschiedstour drin ?
Naja; falls nicht: ich wünsch Dir auch alles Gute für die Zukunft und vor allem viel Erfolg im neuen Job ! Poste ab und zu mal damit wir wissen wie's dir geht.  

Viele Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2004)

*Hat jemand morgen schon was vor ?*


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Hat jemand morgen schon was vor ?*


Klar,
fahre gleich in den Schwarzwald   Hoffe Du holst die Tour nochmal nach. Die wollten wir ja schon seit längerem fahren. Viel Spaß.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Tschöööö mit ÖÖÖ und alles Gute für deine Zukunft!! Wenn Du in Pforzheim bist nimm Dir mal die Zeit und fahr mal den Westweg!! Der fängt in Pforzheiman und geht bis Basel und ist ein schönes Stück arbeit!




Danke für den Tipp, habe gerade mal beim Schwarzwaldverein nachgeschaut, sieht sehr Interessant aus, werde ich bestimmt mal in Angriff nehmen!!!


@ Ralph
Aus der Abschiedsrunde wird so wie es aussieht laeider nichts. Habe am 16. noch meine mündliche Prüfung und im Anschluß ist Umziehen und renovieren angesagt. Ich werde nächstes Jahr bestimmt mal eine WBTS-Revival-Tour mit Euch fahren, dann müsste ich auch nach dem Schwarzwaldtraining fit genug sein   !!!

Gruß Felix

PS. Ich werde bestimmt berichten, wie es mir im badischen Ländle (Heimat ich komme   ) ergeht!!!!


----------



## Dirk S. (3. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Hat jemand morgen schon was vor ?*


Hallo XC - Racer,
werde Morgen ewas RR fahren, da ich schon verabredet bin.
Am Sonntag bin ich aber dabei....
Ich denke du hast Nachtschicht und dann so eine Tour???

Dirk


----------



## XCRacer (3. September 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke du hast Nachtschicht und dann so eine Tour???


 Falsch, mein Lieber! Hab' Spätschicht!

 Bis Sonntag! Der Milzmann kommt dann auch zur Talsperre.


----------



## XCRacer (5. September 2004)

Am heutigen sonnigen Sonntag gingen wir zu neunt auf die vielleicht letzte echten Sommertour des Jahres. Die Runde führte über den Thönbachweg (inkl. Abkürzung!) und Kleinhau nach Zweifallshammer. Weiter hinauf nach Schmidt um dann erstmal die grandiose Aussicht auf den Rursee zu genießen.







 Weiter hinunter zum Rursee und über Schwammenauel den Kermeter hinauf. Den Tourhöhepunkt bildete die galaktische Abfahrt vom Honigberg nach Rurberg. Wie befürchtet, trafen wir einige Wanderer auf dem Trail. Da wir aber rücksichtsvoll fuhren und die Leute sehr freundlich waren, machte das keine Probleme.

 Einiges Volk tummelte sich am Rursee bei Rurberg. Hier hat zuerst Holger die Heimreise angetreten, kurze Zeit später beschloss Oliver dann, die Sonne bei Woffelsbach zu genießen und ließ sich später von seinen Kollegen mit dem Auto abholen.















 Über Steckenborn über den Buhlert bei Schmidt. Nach Simonskall hinunter und gleich wieder hinauf nach Vossenack. Schnell am Friedhof die Flaschen gefüllt und über den Rennweg zurück zur Talsperre.

 Toudaten: 75km / ca. 1400Hm / 4:15h (alles Cirka!)

 Das Tempo war meiner Ansicht nach gemütlich. Aber hier gibt es sicherlich auch andere Meinungen 

*Bilder und Profil hier!*


----------



## PacMan (5. September 2004)

Ja, das war wirklich eine schöne "Genuss-Tour" heute! Und dank des super "Pump 'n' Ride" Service von XCRacer konnte mir sogar der Plattfuß nicht die Laune verderben!    Nochmals Danke!
Nach einem ordentlichen Abendessen habe ich nun auch wieder meine Batterien aufgeladen und kann morgen nach dreiwöchigem Urlaub wieder zur Arbeit antreten.    Ich hoffe, ich komm dennoch dazu, in diesem Jahr noch ein paar Touren mit euch zu fahren!


----------



## IGGY (5. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Am heutigen sonnigen Sonntag gingen wir zu neunt auf die vielleicht letzte echten Sommertour des Jahres. Die Runde führte über den Thönbachweg (inkl. Abkürzung!) und Kleinhau nach Zweifallshammer. Weiter hinauf nach Schmidt um dann erstmal die grandiose Aussicht auf den Rursee zu genießen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man da bin ich nun aber mächtig neidisch! Schöne Tour und tolle Bilder


----------



## rpo35 (5. September 2004)

Nabend,

klasse Touren; super Bilder !! Den Rureifelcross hab ich bei mir schon verlinkt René...
Ich war am Samstag wieder mit Boris auf Tour...hatte übrigens "ne leckere" Bodenprobe im Aachener Stadtwald  ...ich sehe echt cool aus; wird morgen wieder lustig auf der Arbeit...

Klickt ihr hier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. September 2004)

Ach und da is noch was...

Der swyp hat heute Geburtstag !!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!...


----------



## XCRacer (6. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war am Samstag wieder mit Boris auf Tour...hatte übrigens "ne leckere" Bodenprobe im Aachener Stadtwald  ...ich sehe echt cool aus; wird morgen wieder lustig auf der Arbeit...


 Sind ja ein paar prattdreivermäßige Fotos dabei 
 Gute Besserung !

 Mit meinem Tourenarchiv bin ich etwas nachlässig geworden. Ich hoffe das in den nächsten Tagen nachholen zu können...


----------



## rpo35 (6. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Sind ja ein paar prattdreivermäßige Fotos dabei
> Gute Besserung !..



Du müsstest mein Gesicht sehen...


----------



## Frank S. (6. September 2004)

Hallo,
nach langer Zeit bin ich auch mal wieder dabei gewesen und ich kann nur sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat.
Super Tour, geile Abfahrten.


----------



## redrace (6. September 2004)

HUHU

Ich war auch fleissig!
Bilder und Bericht aus Bad Driburg findet ihr wie immer auf meiner HP .


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. September 2004)

@ Ralph
Dann von mir natürlich auch mal ne gute Besserung!!!

Ich habe dann mal eine Frage an die Tachobesitzer mit Höhenmesser. Welche Modelle besitzt ihr CM 436 oder HAC 4 oder ???, bzw. wie zufrieden seid Ihr damit?? 
Hatte mir vor auch einen anzuschaffen, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher welches Modell!!

Danke für die Tipps!!!
Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (6. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...ich habe zwar "nur" einen HAC 3 (also ohne fahrradcomputer), der aber ist 
in sachen messgenauigkeit kaum schlagbar (vielleicht durch die sündhaftteuren geräte von suunto). der HAC 4 müsste da gleiche eigenschaften aufweisen...
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (6. September 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralph
> Dann von mir natürlich auch mal ne gute Besserung!!!
> 
> Ich habe dann mal eine Frage an die Tachobesitzer mit Höhenmesser. Welche Modelle besitzt ihr CM 436 oder HAC 4 oder ???, bzw. wie zufrieden seid Ihr damit??
> ...



Hallo Felix,

ich hab den CM 436 Alti M (das M steht für's Interface bzw. für die Speicherfunktion)...ist allerdings schon etwas älter. Bin sehr zufrieden da noch nie ausgefallen. Batterien wechsel ich jedes Jahr komplett.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (6. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Felix,
> 
> ich hab den CM 436 Alti M (das M steht für's Interface bzw. für die Speicherfunktion)...ist allerdings schon etwas älter. Bin sehr zufrieden da noch nie ausgefallen. Batterien wechsel ich jedes Jahr komplett.
> 
> ...



Tztztz, immer diese Fehlmeldungen aus dem Ausland ;-)

Ich denke mal, unser belgischer Freund hat den CM 414 Alti M, das ist nämlich der Vorgänger des CM 436
Das neue Modell hat im prinzip genau die gleichen Funktionen wie der CM 414 Alti M, nur ein neues Gehäuse. Frag mich mal, was Ciclo sich dabei gedacht hat, das neue Gehäuse ist nämlich ziemlich ...Kacke... entschuldige die harte Wortwahl. Sowohl an meinem CM 436, als auch bei dem CM 434 (gleiches Gehäuse- Nachfolgemodell des CM 414 ohne M) meines Kumpels haben sich beide Bedienknöpfe nach ca. einem 3/4 Jahr verabschiedet. Soll heißen: Irgendwann konnte man Sie reindrücken- aber leider sind sie danach nicht mehr rausgekommen. Ist natürlich ein Garantiefall, aber trotzdem ärgerlich.

Habe persönlich auch noch das alte Modell CM414 und hab damit nie Probleme gehabt.
Ansonsten ist die Geschichte mit dem Aufzeichnen von Touren natürlich eine feine Sache. Die Software ist durchdacht und man hat zusätzlich zu den Touren dann auch noch eine schöne Jahresstatistik- vorrausgesetzt, der Tacho funktioniert 

Ein anderer Kumpel hat den HAC 4. Hier kommt dann halt zusätzlich zur Höhenmessung dann noch die Pulsmessung hinzu. Die Software vom HAC 4 und CM 436 sind eigentlich identisch.
Früher gab es ja immer das Problem des hohen Stromverbrauches des HAC 4. Kann dir jetzt leider noch nichts genaues dazu sagen, da mein Kumpel den HAC noch nicht lange hat- noch halten die Batterien


----------



## Goldfisch (6. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Früher gab es ja immer das Problem des hohen Stromverbrauches des HAC 4. Kann dir jetzt leider noch nichts genaues dazu sagen, da mein Kumpel den HAC noch nicht lange hat- noch halten die Batterien



Zum Stromverbrauch kann ich bezüglich 436M etwas beitragen: In der Grundausrüstung hat der Tacho zwei Batterien, eine im Tacho selber und eine zweite im Sender. Der Sender hat jedoch drei gavierende Nachteile:

- Anfällig gegen Einstreuungen (z.B. Oberleitungen),
- Schwer und klobig,
- Eigene Batterie erforderlich.

Es gibt allerdings eine Abhilfe in Form eines Trittfrequenz-Satzes. Dieser ersetzt den Sender komplett, kommt mit kompletter Kabelage und räumt mit allen drei Nachteilen auf - quasi vier Goodies für 15 EUR (h&s).

Grüße
Michael


----------



## XCRacer (6. September 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dann mal eine Frage an die Tachobesitzer mit Höhenmesser. Welche Modelle besitzt ihr CM 436 oder HAC 4 oder ???, bzw. wie zufrieden seid Ihr damit??


 Ich hab den 436M und bin damit ganz zufrieden. Außer, das er jetzt kaputt ist! Ist mir gefallen und nun spinnt das Display 

  Hat sonst noch jemand am Mittwoch frei? Ich hab da mal wieder was vor... 

http://www.meik64.de/Berichte04.html#Driburg
 Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz


----------



## redrace (6. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.meik64.de/Berichte04.html#Driburg
> Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz



Danke


----------



## rpo35 (6. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz, immer diese Fehlmeldungen aus dem Ausland ;-)
> 
> Ich denke mal, unser belgischer Freund hat den CM 414 Alti M,



Stimmt...wenn ich das in Belgisch erklärt hätte, wäre das nicht passiert. Aber das versteht ja keiner...


----------



## rpo35 (6. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... http://www.meik64.de/Berichte04.html#Driburg
> Glückwunsch zum dritten Platz



Auch von mir; Hut ab alter Schwede...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. September 2004)

Danke für die schnellen Info's und Erfahrungen. Meine Überlegung ist, kaufe ich mir den CM 436 M & eine Pulsuhr und komme auf ca. 180 oder lieber gleich den HAC Plus für 206. Das sind Preise    !!! HAC 4 hat alle Funktionen in einem, klarer Vorteil, weiß jemand ob es möglich ist beim HAC 4 Puls und Geschwindigkeit gleichzeitig abzulesen???

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (6. September 2004)

Achja; damit ihr alle was zum Grinsen habt...ich gönn's euch ja:

hier ist es passiert:





so sieht's aus wenn man es kann:





Ich muß halt noch üben; siehe Anlage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (6. September 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand ob es möglich ist beim HAC 4 Puls und Geschwindigkeit gleichzeitig abzulesen???
> 
> Gruß



HUHU

Ist möglich!! 

Pulsuhr und Computer getrennt hat den Vorteil, dass wenn einer kaputt ist hast Du immer noch den anderen. 

Achso, ich hab den HAC 4 und bin zufrieden. Die Anfangsschwierigkeiten sind wohl behoben!!


----------



## redrace (6. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja; damit ihr alle was zum Grinsen habt...ich gönn's euch ja:
> 
> hier ist es passiert:
> 
> ...



HUHU
Gute Besserung, und grinsen tu ich nicht!!!!!!! Kann ja jedem mal passieren!!! 

Ich hätte Dir nur nicht helfen können vor lachen, wenn ich es gesehen hätte!


----------



## rpo35 (6. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> Gute Besserung, und grinsen tu ich nicht!!!!!!! Kann ja jedem mal passieren!!!
> 
> Ich hätte Dir nur nicht helfen können vor lachen, wenn ich es gesehen hätte!



Mal im Ernst @Meik: Wenn da unten kein Reitweg mit weichem, tiefem Sand gewesen wäre...ich mag garnicht dran denken...


----------



## XCRacer (6. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja; damit ihr alle was zum Grinsen habt...ich gönn's euch ja


 Ach du Schei$e !
 Sieht ja böse aus !

 ...

 Oder warst du nicht lieb zu deiner Frau?


----------



## IGGY (6. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja; damit ihr alle was zum Grinsen habt...ich gönn's euch ja:
> 
> hier ist es passiert:
> 
> ...


Aua aua. Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## Tweety66 (6. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal im Ernst @Meik: Wenn da unten kein Reitweg mit weichem, tiefem Sand gewesen wäre...ich mag garnicht dran denken...


Ach Du Deusel, das sieht ja wirklich übel aus. Den Rest kann ich mir vorstellen. Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, warum ich solche Abfahrten ignoriere bzw. einfach links liegen lasse. (Da sagt mein Mann gerade "Feigling" zu mir   ) Gute Besserung auch von mir. Bei all den Unfallmeldungen sollten wir das ganze hier vielleicht umbenennen in "Treffpunkt Ambulanz" oder so ähnlich


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja; damit ihr alle was zum Grinsen habt...ich gönn's euch ja:
> 
> hier ist es passiert:
> 
> ...




Ohhh fuc/<, dass sieht ja nicht schlecht aus!!!! Kann mich nur anschließen, Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## rpo35 (6. September 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhh fuc/<, dass sieht ja nicht schlecht aus!!!! Kann mich nur anschließen, Gute Besserung!!!



/<...raffiniert...  ...keine Panik Leute; mir geht's bestens und der Start in Daun ist in keinster Weise gefährdet !


----------



## XCRacer (7. September 2004)

Schade, das wir nicht in Bayern wohnen... 300 - 400 - 600 - 1000km 
http://www.randonneure.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillefresser (7. September 2004)

Hi Ralph,

ich dachte nur ich wäre so ein Freiluftartist  , aber wie ich sehe kannst Du auch *" fliegen "*!  

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung  


P.S. Bei mir war leider am Ende kein sandiger Radweg


----------



## Eifelrad (7. September 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schnellen Info's und Erfahrungen. Meine Überlegung ist, kaufe ich mir den CM 436 M & eine Pulsuhr und komme auf ca. 180 oder lieber gleich den HAC Plus für 206. Das sind Preise    !!! HAC 4 hat alle Funktionen in einem, klarer Vorteil, weiß jemand ob es möglich ist beim HAC 4 Puls und Geschwindigkeit gleichzeitig abzulesen???
> 
> Gruß



Hi, 

ich stand vor der gleichen Überlegung "HAC4" oder "CM436m" und habe mich für den HAC4plusUSB entschieden. Im Nachhinein finde ich, daß der CM436M auch gereicht hätte, denn den Herzfrequenzmesser braucht man nicht wirklich (es sei denn Du trainierst intensiv) und der Trittfrequenzmesser ist zum einen etwas fummelig zu installieren (mit Kabelverlegen, etc) und zum anderen auch eher unwichtig, denn man merkt selber wie schnell oder langsam man tritt. Den HAC4 solltest Du aber besser mit USB-Interface kaufen; die älteren Modelle gab es noch mit seriellem. Bei der Installation der Software ist die Wahl des Ports wichtig, sonst kommen keine Daten rüber. Bei mir war für den USB-Port die Verbindung über COM4 zu konfigurieren. 
Den HAC4plusUSB habe ich vor 2 Wochen bei bike-discount.de für 209 Euro bestellt. Mittlerweise verkaufen die den für 199 Euro. Ab 180 Euro ist der Versand gratis.

Andreas


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. September 2004)

Eifelrad schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich stand vor der gleichen Überlegung "HAC4" oder "CM436m" und habe mich für den HAC4plusUSB entschieden. Im Nachhinein finde ich, daß der CM436M auch gereicht hätte, denn den Herzfrequenzmesser braucht man nicht wirklich (es sei denn Du trainierst intensiv) und der Trittfrequenzmesser ist zum einen etwas fummelig zu installieren (mit Kabelverlegen, etc) und zum anderen auch eher unwichtig, denn man merkt selber wie schnell oder langsam man tritt. Den HAC4 solltest Du aber besser mit USB-Interface kaufen; die älteren Modelle gab es noch mit seriellem. Bei der Installation der Software ist die Wahl des Ports wichtig, sonst kommen keine Daten rüber. Bei mir war für den USB-Port die Verbindung über COM4 zu konfigurieren.
> Den HAC4plusUSB habe ich vor 2 Wochen bei bike-discount.de für 209 Euro bestellt. Mittlerweise verkaufen die den für 199 Euro. Ab 180 Euro ist der Versand gratis.
> ...




Ich warte noch ein bissle, in der Hoffnug das Ciclo Sport ein Modell 2005 herausbringt und das Modell 2004 dann günstiger ist, mal sehen, ob die Rechnung aufgeht??
Danke für Deinen Tip, kannte Bike-Disount vorher nicht!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. September 2004)

Endlich habe ich hier die Lösung meiner Probleme gefunden....


----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich habe ich hier die Lösung meiner Probleme gefunden....



Ist die mit Interface ? Ohne macht's keinen Spass; ich würd die Finger davon lassen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die mit Interface ? Ohne macht's keinen Spass; ich würd die Finger davon lassen




War auch eher ein Scherz, hatte den Smilie vergessen, hole ich hiermit nach:  
  !!! 
Habe meinen Polar wieder in in Gang bekommen und habe mich daher für den CM 463 M, sprich mit Interface entschlossen, da mir der HAC4 Plus definitiv zu teuer ist!!!

Ohje, die Lernerei raubt mir noch die Nerven  , Morgen in einer Woche ist hoffentlich alles vorbei!!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. September 2004)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> ...CM 463 M...



*klugschei**modusein*
CM 436 M
*klugschei**modusaus*

Bin wegen dem 414 schliesslich auch angepupst worden...


----------



## XCRacer (8. September 2004)

Melde mich zurück von meiner "*Tour de Rur*"

 Ich bin heute die Rur von der Quelle bis zur ...nein, nicht bis zur Mündung! Bis Roermond wäre mir zu weit und die letzten 60km sind auch nicht besonders interessant.















 Ich bin bei Signal Botrange in Belgien bei 700m gestartet. Vorher war ich noch zwei Stunden im Hohen Venn mit meinen Eltern wandern, denn die haben mich hier hinauf gefahren.

*














 Die Strecke komplett entlang der Rur bis Jülich:*
 Botrange - Küchelscheid - Gut Reichenstein - (Jahrhundertweg) - Monschau - Hammer - Dedenborn - Einruhr - Rurberg - Schwammenauel - Heimbach - Abenden - Zerkall - Düren - Jülich-Kirchberg

*Bilder hier !*

 Eine der schönsten Touren die ich je gefahren bin. Obwohl ich mehr negative als positive Höhenmeter hatte, bin ich etwas Platt. Deswegen genaueres später auf meine Heimseite.


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2004)

<------- guckt neidisch!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> *klugschei**modusein*
> CM 436 M
> *klugschei**modusaus*
> 
> Bin wegen dem 414 schliesslich auch angepupst worden...




Ok Ok kleiner Zahlendreher!!!


----------



## redrace (9. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich zurück von meiner "*Tour de Rur*"
> 
> Ich bin heute die Rur von der Quelle bis zur ...nein, nicht bis zur Mündung! Bis Roermond wäre mir zu weit und die letzten 60km sind auch nicht besonders interessant.
> 
> ...




HUHU

Wenn Du sowas nochmal ohne mich machst kündige ich dir dir Freundschaft, lass die die Luft aus dem Reifen und sag es meiner Mama!! Männo immer macht der sowas alleine und wenn ich arbeiten bin!!


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wenn Du sowas nochmal ohne mich machst kündige ich dir dir Freundschaft, lass die die Luft aus dem Reifen und sag es meiner Mama!! Männo immer macht der sowas alleine und wenn ich arbeiten bin!!


Sehe ich genauso  . Los lasst uns Ihn bannen aus dem Forum


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich genauso  . Los lasst uns Ihn bannen aus dem Forum


 Aber, aber der Sommer war doch sooo kurz! Und nächste Woche kommt der Herbst. Ich musste doch jezt fahren sonst ist es zu spät für diese Saison


----------



## Dirk S. (9. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich genauso  . Los lasst uns Ihn bannen aus dem Forum



Ich bin auch dafür!
Das ist schon die zweite geile Tour, die der Alleine fährt! 
 

Anscheinend will er uns nicht dabei haben.
Obwohl, wenn wir ihn aus dem Forum bannen, haben wir ein paar gute 
Berichte weniger! 
 

Wir sollten uns bis zur Jubiläums - Tour eine gerechte Strafe ausdenken!
Eine WBTS - Tour mit einem Pucky Rad oder so......


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Eine WBTS - Tour mit einem Pucky Rad oder so......


 Drecksack !


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2004)

Sehr gute Idee. Ich hätte da noch ein MTB mit nem stolzen Gewicht und Starrgabel im Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (9. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Drecksack !



Jetzt rette ich deinen Ar... vor dem Ausschluß aus dem Forum
und dann solche Worte.

Pfui!


----------



## Dirk S. (9. September 2004)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
da wir schon lange nichts mehr von XC - Racers neuem
Projekt dem grünem Schwerspeed gehört haben,
gebe ich euch ein paar neue Infos!   

Im Anhang der Grund, warum  das schöne Bike GRÜN werden
soll:


----------



## IGGY (9. September 2004)

<------- will auch ein grünes Rad *g*
oder solche geringelten Socken


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2004)

*Dirk!* Lern du erstmal fahren! Hier eine geheime Aufnahme von deinen Fahrkünsten. Ich habe dir heimlich bei der letzten Tour eine Kamera an den Helm gesteckt 

http://www.xcracer.de/download/FujimiCrash-Web-256.mpg

 Tolle Video-Sektion auf http://www.mountainbikebill.com


----------



## Dirk S. (9. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Dirk!* Lern du erstmal fahren! Hier eine geheime Aufnahme von deinen Fahrkünsten. Ich habe dir heimlich bei der letzten Tour eine Kamera an den Helm gesteckt
> 
> Schei...
> das bin ja wirlich ich. Jetzt wissen es alle,
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (9. September 2004)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> da wir schon lange nichts mehr von XC - Racers neuem
> Projekt dem grünem Schwerspeed gehört haben,
> gebe ich euch ein paar neue Infos!
> ...



Nippelalarm...


----------



## Bluerider (9. September 2004)

@ XCRacer:

Wow, tolle "Tour de Rur"-Fotos.      
*Neidmodus an* Da wäre ich natürlich auch gerne dabei gewesen !!!    *Neidmodus aus*

Aber wirklich eine gute Idee für irgendwann einmal später vielleicht eventuell 
Wie kommt man denn an den Ausgangsort ohne Auto? Geht das mit der Bahn?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## XCRacer (9. September 2004)

Bluerider schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt man denn an den Ausgangsort ohne Auto? Geht das mit der Bahn?


 Das ist das große Problem! In das Hohe Venn fährt keine Bahn. Es gab mal die Vennbahn, aber die Strecke wurde vor ein paar Jahren still gelegt.

 Auf der Seite des Aachener Verkehrsverband kann man eine Busfahrt bis an die belgische Grenze planen. Dürwiss - Kalterherberg, Zeit 3h, 5x umsteigen, ca. 6Euro! Ob die allerdings Räder in den normalen Linienbussen mitnehmen, ist fraglich...


----------



## rpo35 (9. September 2004)

Nabend,

ich war heute wieder mit Boris unterwegs...
Technik-Training an der Hill und als Leckerchen gab's noch einen genialen Trail vom Raerener Stuhl hinunter zur Kupfermühle (Den hab ich schon vor ca. 2 Jahren mit meiner tochter entdeckt)...guckt ihr hier...

@Rene: Die Eupener Strecke ist arg geändert worden; wir konnten es trotz Erklärung nicht komplett nachvollziehen. Du solltest eine Proberunde drehen. Ob ich komme, weiß ich noch nicht (Daun am Samstag)...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (10. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rene: Die Eupener Strecke ist arg geändert worden; wir konnten es trotz Erklärung nicht komplett nachvollziehen. Du solltest eine Proberunde drehen.


 Danke! Werde mit Meik früh genug in Eupen sein, so das Zeit genug für ein oder zwei Proberunden ist.


----------



## IGGY (10. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Werde mit Meik früh genug in Eupen sein, so das Zeit genug für ein oder zwei Proberunden ist.


Viel Glück Euch zweien !


----------



## redrace (10. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Glück Euch zweien !



Danke und zurück!! Du fährst doch in Daun oder?? Ich werde es in Eupen schön ruhig angehen lassen ist schließlich das letzte "Rennen" der Saison!!


----------



## IGGY (10. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Danke und zurück!! Du fährst doch in Daun oder?? Ich werde es in Eupen schön ruhig angehen lassen ist schließlich das letzte "Rennen" der Saison!!


Jo da fahre ich. Ich habe aber das blöde Gefühl das ich irgendwas ausbrühte. Oder es ist der wenige Schlaf nach der Nachtschicht. Nun ja. Ausreden werden nicht akzeptiert. Ich versuche es mal mit Kette rechts Morgen *g*
Bis die Tage


----------



## rpo35 (10. September 2004)

Mahlzeit,

scheint ja für einige hier das letzte Renn-WE zu sein; da drück ich doch mal allen ganz fest die Daumen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (10. September 2004)

...merci vielmals!
weiß jemand, ob es beim Cup so was wie streich-ergebnisse gibt?!
mfg,
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (12. September 2004)

Hallo an alle "Daun-Bezwinger",


@rpo: haben uns gestern nach der ersten anspruchsvolleren Abfahrt verloren; waren doch einige Leute unterwegs, die mit den Verhältnissen stark überfordert waren; ich wollte aber auch kein zu grosses Risiko zu Beginn eingehen und habe dann vor zwei gestürtzten Mitstreitern warten müssen; hab Dich dann noch eine zeitlang ca. 100-200 m vor mir gesehen, bin aber nicht mehr ran gekommen; hast aber auch ein ordentliches Tempo gemacht und Dein Ergebnis 3:29 Std; Hut ab !!!   
meine Endzeit lag bei 3:47 Std; bin letztendlich aber mit meiner Zeit unter den Bedingungen zufrieden   ; im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr (349 Gesamt) einige Plätze (315 Gesamt) gutgemacht; betrachtet man die Sieger, die auch ca. 30 min. länger benötigt haben.

Fazit: Anspruchsvolle Strecke mit erschwerten Bodenverhältnissen; gut organisiert   z.B. 
- Verlegung der zweiten Verpflegungsstation hinter den Anstieg vom letzten Jahr 
- nette Helfer, die meine Kassette von zuviel Dreck befreit haben, um wieder schalten zu können
- freundliche Verpfleger, die den Camelbag gefüllt haben
- besorgte Streckenposten, die jeden auf den rutschigen Übergang nach der Abfahrt auf den Asphalt aufmerksam gemacht haben. Aber auch da gab es jede Menge Unbelehrbare. Ich hörte es hinter mir nur mehrmals kräftig krachen und dann die Aussage der Helfer: "Ich hab doch gesagt du sollst langsam fahren!"   
- und zum Schluss, das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt

letztendlich freue mich schon wieder auf nächstes Jahr   

Cu


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle "Daun-Bezwinger",
> 
> 
> @rpo: haben uns gestern nach der ersten anspruchsvolleren Abfahrt verloren; waren doch einige Leute unterwegs, die mit den Verhältnissen stark überfordert waren; ich wollte aber auch kein zu grosses Risiko zu Beginn eingehen und habe dann vor zwei gestürtzten Mitstreitern warten müssen; hab Dich dann noch eine zeitlang ca. 100-200 m vor mir gesehen, bin aber nicht mehr ran gekommen; hast aber auch ein ordentliches Tempo gemacht und Dein Ergebnis 3:29 Std; Hut ab !!!  ...



Moin @RS, ich hab ne Weile sogar etwas Tempo rausgenommen und hab dich dann auch hinter mir wieder näher kommen sehen. Nach der nächsten Abfahrt warst du wieder weg. Dann gab's dort jede Menge gute Hinterräder; da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen...*g*.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dein Ergebnis 3:29 Std; Hut ab !!!
> meine Endzeit lag bei 3:47 Std; bin letztendlich aber mit meiner Zeit unter den Bedingungen zufrieden   ; im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr (349 Gesamt) einige Plätze (315 Gesamt) gutgemacht; betrachtet man die Sieger, die auch ca. 30 min. länger benötigt haben...



3:29 zeigte mein Computer an...auf die Listen hab ich nicht gewartet. Das was du sagst müsste bei mir ja auch zu einer ordentlichen Verbesserung gegenüber dem Vorjahr führen. Ich war letztes Jahr 290er mit 3:16; also trotz der schweren Verhältnisse "nur" ca. 15 min. langsamer.

Die Ergebnisse sollen ja heute noch online gehen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

Hie die Ergebnisse von Daun:

IGGY 130 in seiner Klasse, 260 Gesamt, 03:42:45
TWIGGY 235 in seiner Klasse, 462 Gesamt, 04:02:38
RS-Hunter 158 in seiner Klasse, 315 Gesamt, 03:47:28
rpo35 31 in seiner Klasse, 178 Gesamt, 03:29:58

Handlampe vom Team Tomburg wurde auch gesichtet; er war übrigens verdammt schnell unterwegs auf der langen Distanz !
94 in seiner Klasse, 202 Gesamt, 06:19:05 (Er war in der 1. Runde ca. 8 Min. schneller als ich...   

Das Rennen und die gesamte Veranstaltung ist einfach nur geil; nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei !
Ein paar Bilder findet Ihr hier.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: War eben in Eupen beim letzten Lauf zum Euregio Cup; werde gleich die Bilder hochladen und im entsprechenden Thread posten...


----------



## redrace (12. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hie die Ergebnisse von Daun:
> 
> IGGY 130 in seiner Klasse, 260 Gesamt, 03:42:45
> TWIGGY 235 in seiner Klasse, 462 Gesamt, 04:02:38
> ...





HUHU

Allen einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch!! Ich hab heute geschwänzt!!


----------



## "TWIGGY" (12. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hie die Ergebnisse von Daun:
> 
> 
> Da Rennen und die gesamte Veranstaltung ist einfach nur geil; nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei !
> ...


Kann mich dem nur anschliessen, hat super Spass gemacht dort zufahren .


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @RS, ich hab ne Weile sogar etwas Tempo rausgenommen und hab dich dann auch hinter mir wieder näher kommen sehen. Nach der nächsten Abfahrt warst du wieder weg. Dann gab's dort jede Menge gute Hinterräder; da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen...*g*.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hi @rpo,
ich glaube dein Tempo konnte ich gestern nicht mitgehen   ; und jedem sein Hinterrad   -- ich habe irgendwann auch wieder eins gefunden, im Berg hatte ich etwas Vorteile, auf der Geraden der andere... so geht's halt, aber letztendlich zählt das persönlich Ziel -- Kamerad Hansi von der Post (Erkennungszeichen Posttrikot, zählt knapppe 50 Lenze) hatte sein persönliches Ziel dieses Jahr eine Steigung (entweder Skipiste oder Mausefalle) zu fahren anstelle zu schieben und wurde von den Zuschauern gefeiert, hatte aber den Neid eines Mitstreiters, der "nur" schieben konnte. Hans zum Mitstreiter: " Mein Ziel dieses Jahr, fahren anstelle zu schieben! Letztes Jahr hab ich geschoben!" Die Zuschauer spornten Hans umso mehr an; aber der Mitstreiter voller Neid: "Bringt dir aber auch nicht mehr!"; Hans voller Stolz: "Ich habe aber dieses Jahr mein Ziel erreicht, du A*****!" und fuhr davon und die Masse gröllte. Das sind doch die kleinen Stories, die alles so interessant machen! Wir hatten auf jeden Fall unseren Spass und freuen uns auf's nächste Jahr bzw. nächste Event.

Cu


----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir hatten auf jeden Fall unseren Spass und freuen uns auf's nächste Jahr bzw. nächste Event.
> 
> Cu



Den hatten wir wohl alle ! Schade, dass wir uns nach dem Rennen nicht mehr gesehen haben. Ich hab mit den beiden Ingo's nach dem Rennen noch ein kleines echtes Weizen und ein alkoholfreies gezischt und wärend dessen immer wieder Ausschau nach Dir gehalten. Aber es war wie im Rennen...leider ohne Erfolg...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hie die Ergebnisse von Daun:
> 
> IGGY 130 in seiner Klasse, 260 Gesamt, 03:42:45
> TWIGGY 235 in seiner Klasse, 462 Gesamt, 04:02:38
> ...



War das euer erster Stau (Abgang zur Treppe) ? Wir mussten bereits kurz vorher an der Trailabfahrt, (abschliessend über die kleine Holzbrücke) Schlange stehen! ; hier waren dann auch so tolle Typen die den Hang als Abkürzung nehmen mussten, --aber bei denen ging es bestimmt noch um den Gesamtsieg   !?


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Den hatten wir wohl alle ! Schade, dass wir uns nach dem Rennen nicht mehr gesehen haben. Ich hab mit den beiden Ingo's nach dem Rennen noch ein kleines echtes Weizen und ein alkoholfreies gezischt und wärend dessen immer wieder Ausschau nach Dir gehalten. Aber es war wie im Rennen...leider ohne Erfolg...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Ich hatte die Aufgabe die anderen (starteten in hinteren Blöcken) im Ziel zu fotografieren und hatte mich nach meiner Zieleinfahrt etwas weiter vor dem Ziel mit Digicam postiert. Nachdem alle eingetroffen waren und wieder lebensgeister in sich erwacht hatten sind wir zu unseren freundliche Wirtin, bei der wir noch duschen durften, gefahren. Haben im Anschluss noch unsere Pasta genossen, hab dich aber dann auch nicht mehr gesehen, habe selbst einen Arbeitskollegen nicht getroffen, einfach zu viele Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. September 2004)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> War das euer erster Stau (Abgang zur Treppe) ? Wir mussten bereits kurz vorher an der Trailabfahrt, (abschliessend über die kleine Holzbrücke) Schlange stehen! ; hier waren dann auch so tolle Typen die den Hang als Abkürzung nehmen mussten, --aber bei denen ging es bestimmt noch um den Gesamtsieg   !?



Den hatten wir auch. Ich bin hinter der Spitzkehre den Hang runter und dann im spitzen Winkel wieder auf den kurzen Singletrail zu. Zeit gewonnen habe ich damit eher nicht; aber ich war in Bewegung.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin wieder zurück und möchte erstmal allen Daun-Teilnehmern gratulieren.  War ja wohl wieder ne tolle Veranstaltung.
Ich bin ja 7 Tage im Schwarzwald rumgeradelt. Eigentlich war ja aufgrund meiner erheblichen Daumenverletzung nur RR geplant. Aber nachdem ich von meinem Kumpel Dieter die Insidertips bzgl. mind. 10Km lange Trailabfahrten bekommen habe und er mir auch noch sein Bergwerk-Faunus leihen wollte konnte ich nicht anders. Wegen falscher Schuhgröße die Look-Pedale von meinem Rennrad ans Bergwerk geschraubt und los gings. Boah war das geil.
MTB mit Look Pedalen und Rennradschuhen. Habe dummerweise vergessen ein Bild davon zu machen    War wohl zu aufgeregt. Trotz doch teilweise erheblicher Schmerzen im Daumen haben sich die Qualen gelohnt. 
Insgesamt war es eine super Woche. Jeden Tag über 30 Grad. Was natürlich die endlosen Anstiege nicht leichter machte. Aber es war ja auch ein Radurlaub und kein Rennen.
Für die MTB-Touren habe ich keine Profile, da an dem Bergwerk nur ein normaler Tacho war und ich kein Bock hatte immer alles umzubröseln.
Es waren knapp 200 MTB Kilometer mit ca. 5000 HM. Also insgesamt zzgl. der RR Kilometer eine sehr sportliche Woche für mich. Nächstes Jahr wieder. Aber dann nur MTB. Es warten noch viele geheime Trails.

Für alle die, die es interessiert

Schwarzwald-Rennradtouren
Schwarzwald-MTB-Touren 

Dann wohl bis zum Wochenende.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2004)

Ich glaub, ich werd mich nächstes Jahr auch euch anschliessen und den Halbmarathon in Daun fahren. 
Vielleicht komme ich dann endlich mal ohne Panne durch.


----------



## XCRacer (13. September 2004)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die, die es interessiert
> 
> Schwarzwald-Rennradtouren
> Schwarzwald-MTB-Touren


 Klasse Bilder 

 Leute! Warum wollt ihr immer in die Alpen? Der Schwarzwald ist doch genauso schön 

 Wie wär's mal mit 'nem Schwarzwald-Cross. Wegweiser gibt's genug und Alpencross macht doch heutzutage jeder 

 Bis zum WE (?) Fahr'n wir ?


----------



## redrace (13. September 2004)

HUHU

Ich war heute mal in Altenahr und Umgebung unterwegs!!    Die Bilder gibts schon online  , den Bericht zur Tour muss ich nachliefern. Jetzt geht es erst mal ins Kino!!


----------



## IGGY (13. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zum WE (?) Fahr'n wir ?


Wat denn du nimmst uns nochmal mit  ? Ich bin dabei am WE wenn du was planst!


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2004)

Nabend Jungs und Mädels,

hier gibt's nen kurzen Bericht vom Rennen in Daun...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (13. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Wat denn du nimmst uns nochmal mit  ? Ich bin dabei am WE wenn du was planst!


 Nur wenn ich kein Pucky-Rad fahren muß und nicht ausgepeitscht werde !


----------



## IGGY (13. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn ich kein Pucky-Rad fahren muß und nicht ausgepeitscht werde !


Nene ich denke wir haben dir verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (13. September 2004)

Mir fällt da noch was ein! Ich habe Kai versprochen das ich mit ihm am Sonntag eine Einweihungstour mit seinem neuen Rad fahre. Da er lange Pause machen mußte, würden wir gerne mal  locker fahren. Währe das möglich? Dann bin ich dabei, und Kai denke ich auch!?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. September 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Leute! Warum wollt ihr immer in die Alpen? Der Schwarzwald ist doch genauso schön  Wie wär's mal mit 'nem Schwarzwald-Cross.



Hi René,
genau das habe ich mir auch überlegt. Ohne Quatsch. Bei beiden meiner Alpencross bin ich auf jeden Fall auch nicht annähernd solch lange tolle Trails gefahren. Und die Anstiege sind teilweise auch super schwer und bei richtiger Auswahl alle weit über 10KM lang. Und wenn man sich verfährt  und auf Wanderwegen auskommt  wird es natürlich noch schwieriger. Da heißt es auch schonmal absteigen und Rad schultern. Es gibt übrigens überall Hütten die man für 1 Nacht im voraus für wenige Euro´s mieten kann. 
Ich werde das mal für nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehmen. Ich sag rechtzeitig Bescheid wenn es ins Details geht. Lohnt sich auch für 4 - 5 Tage. Man ist ja in 4 Std. da. Karten habe ich schon alle. Und mein GPS hat auch schön aufgezeichnet.  Zum Schluß möchte ich noch die Wanderer loben. Unglaublich deren Verhalten. Die haben einen doch glatt angefeuert und teilweise angeschoben damit man den Wanderweg hochkommt. Keiner von denen die ich getroffen habe ( und das waren wegen der Ferien in BaWü sehr viele )
haben auch nur ein blöden Mecker oder so gemacht. Toll  

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt da noch was ein! Ich habe Kai versprochen das ich mit ihm am Sonntag eine Einweihungstour mit seinem neuen Rad fahre. Da er lange Pause machen mußte, würden wir gerne mal  locker fahren. Währe das möglich? Dann bin ich dabei, und Kai denke ich auch!?



Wer is denn Kai... ...hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## IGGY (14. September 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer is denn Kai... ...hab ich was verpasst ?


Kai= Charly245 ist glaube noch nicht mit dir gefahren. Ist ein netter Kerl!


----------



## Schnucki (14. September 2004)

Hallo,

ja ich lebe noch  ...

Erst mal ganz großen Glückwunsch an alle Daun-Finisher. Da habt ihr ja mal wieder tolle Rennen vorglegt. Mich wollte man leider nicht mehr fahren lassen. Ich war durch die vergangenen stressigen Arbeitswochen leider nicht dazu gekommen mich rechtzeitig anzumelden. 

Und als ich dann am Gardasee im Internet-Cafe saß, um das nach zuholen, war alles schon ausgebucht  

Nun gut, dann habe ich mich halt kurz entschlossen beim P-Weg-Marathon in Plettenberg angemeldet und habe ca. 85 Km und 2400 Hm unter die Stollen genommen. Kann nur sagen, das war eine super Veranstaltung. Habe bislang noch keinen einizigen Marathon erlebt, wo so viel anfeuerndes Publikum auf der Strecke stand, und die Zieleinfahrt war bombastisch. Man mußte über so ne Tribühne, da standen Mengen von Leuten davor und applaudierten jedem Finischer, als ob er Sieger geworden wäre. Außerdem stand da auch noch ein Moderator, der einen dann auch gleich vor dem ganzen Publikum interviewte, wie es denn gewesen sei. 
Und die Strecke war einfach nur Klasse, quasi unglaublich für Sauerländer Verhältnisse viele schwere Singeltrailabfahrten, anspruchvolle Anstiege, knackige Rampen und Gott sei Dank auch mal was zum Erholen zwischen drin  Allerdings war das z.T. so grob geschottert, dass ich echt lieber auf einem Fully gesessen hätte...mein Rücken 

Mit einer offiziellen Zeit von 5:51:27 bin ich dann auch noch Dritte in der Frauen-Wertung geworden . 
Marco musste leider wegen eines kapputen Reifen recht früh aufgeben und hat mich dann auf den letzten Metern noch kräftig angefeuert. 
A
ch ja und nicht zu vergessen, davor das Wochenende stand der Hammer von St. Ingbert auf dem Programm: mein Lieblings-Marathon!!!  Mensch Jungs im kommenden Jahr müßt Ihr Euch echt einen Ruck geben und mitfahren. Der ist der absolute Hammer  fast 80% Single-Trails vom allerfeinsten.
Bin die Mitteldistanz gefahren mit 47 Km und 1550 Hm in einer offiziellen Zeit von 3:20:15. Das ergab dann Platz 4. in meiner Klasse. 
Marco  wollte diesmal alles geben und schaun was geht. Leider ist er dann doch etwas zu enthusiastisch gestartet und hatte nach der 1. Verpflegungstation (ca. 45 Minuten) einen Einbruch. Na dafür hat er aber immerhin die Ehre gehabt die ersten paar Kilometer direkt hinter Carsten Bressers zu fahren...nach der 2. Kuppe hat er ihn dann nicht mehr gesehen  

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einer offiziellen Zeit von 5:51:27 bin ich dann auch noch Dritte in der Frauen-Wertung geworden .


  Glückwunsch 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  @all:* Ich habe wie angekündigt einen neuen Thread eröffnet.
  Bite tragt jetzt hier nichts mehr ein, außer ihr antwortet auf eines der obigen Postings (sonst fehlt ja der Bezug!)

  Solltet ihr Fehler entdecken, bitte heute noch melden, sonst kann ich das nicht mehr editieren!

  Termin zur Tour am Sonntag trage ich im neuen Thread ein.

  Hier gehts weiter.... >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

